# الأقسام العامة > المجلس العام > مجلس الأخبار >  قـصــص الـجــن ... حـيث الإثـارة والتشـويق PaRt 7

## Noor Al3yoon

آلـسلآم عليـكم ورحـــمة الله وبركآته ~

شحـــآلكم . . ؟ 


خلونـآ نسـوي جـــو في المنتـدى  :MashaAllah:  :12 (74):  :12 (74): 

من حـــيث كل حــد يقولنـآ قـــصص استـوت ويآآه مع الــسكـن (* الجـن* ). . ~

بما ان الموضوع السابق وصل 500 مشاركه حبيت افتح لكم موضوع جدييييد  :12 (80):  ~ 

وآتمنـــى منكم التفآعل والمشآركه .  :12 (63): . ~

المواضيع السابقه لقصص الجن والاثاره والتشويق :



قـصــص الـجــن ... حـيث الإثـارة والتشـويق PaRt 1 


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=280767

قـصــص الـجــن ... حـيث الإثـارة والتشـويق PaRt 2 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=537707

قـصــص الـجــن ... حـيث الإثـارة والتشـويق PaRt 3
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=564886

قـصــص الـجــن ... حـيث الإثـارة والتشـويق PaRt 4 

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=326908

قـصــص الـجــن ... حـيث الإثـارة والتشـويق PaRt 5 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=580310


قصص الجن حيث الإثارة و التشويق ...part 6 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=591910




المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

العويس: لا تصاريح عمل داخل الدولة لـ «أطباء... 
أوروبية تقاضي زوجها لهوسه بتصويرها 
250 ألف مشترك في «تأمين التعطُّل عن العمل»... 
4 متهمين يستدرجون آسيوية لسرقة عملاتها... 
خليجية تطالب شقيقة زوجها بـ 150 ألف درهم... 
حرمان آسيوي من تحويل أموال لمــدة سنتين..... 
3 أصدقاء يشترون فيلات وهمية خارج الدولة 
إشارات خادشة للحياء تقود عربياً إلى القضاء 
الخادمة والمخدوم أمام القضاء بسبب سوء التصرف... 
ضبط 103 كيلوغرامات من الحشيش في رأس الخيمة

----------


## bellegirl

* ^_^


اللهم سكنهم مساكنهم

ما عندي شي عنهم الحمدلله


و السموحـة ^^*

----------


## Ms anime

اختي ابغي بارت 1 ليش هب موجود؟

----------


## Noor Al3yoon

> اختي ابغي بارت 1 ليش هب موجود؟


فاااااااااااااااالج طيب بدوره لج وبحطي رابط تامرين امر ^_^

----------


## ♥..Tschüß

كششششخه يلاااا خبروني قصصكم

ولو تذكرت شي بخبركم

----------


## ملكان

للرفع,,,,,,,,,

----------


## غلا سيف

للرفع

----------


## غلا سيف

للرفع

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> بخبركم عن سالفة صارت وياي يمكن هي ما اتخوف بس هي السالفة الوحيدة تقريبا اللي صارت وياية,,,
> الله يسلمكم قبل 4 سنوات كنت في بيت أخوي وأرقد في الغرفة بروحي المهم في الليل حوالي الساعه 10 تقريبا اتصلت فيني ربيعتي وانا أسولف وياها حسيت حد يتمشى في الغرفة ويوم صديت أطالع ما حصلت حد قلت يمكن عيالي أخوي يتراكضون في الممر وأنا أتحسب إن الصوت عندي في الغرفة وعلى فكرة هم كانوا منتقلين لبيتهم الجديد من فترة بسيطة,,
> المهم عقب قلت أرقد عسب أنش الفير ,,
> طبعا قفلت باب الغرفة وبندت الليل وسرت اتغطيت ورقدت,,
> واشوي ولا أحس شي مضغوط على من الصوبين شرات اليهال يوم ايون صوب الواحد ويحطون ايديهم على بطنج بس أنا حسيت بايدين على الصوبين واسمع همس خفيف المهم طليت من تحت البطانية ولا أشوف ويهين صغار ومنورين بيض ويه على اليسار والثاني على اليمين بس شكل ويه مب شراتنا لاء غير دائري وصغير وكله نور أبيض في أبيض
> وأنا أطالعهم وهم عينهم في عيني ومبتسمين بس تبون الصج أشكالهم كانت حلوة ما اتخرع... واشوي ولا اصمع صوت خشن يقول لهم قموا عنها خلوها والصوت كان ياي من فوق راسي على جهة اليمين ويوم صديت أعوذ بالله أعوذ بالله والله واحد شكله يخرع ولونه أسوووووود ما أدري كحلي شي جي ورديت اتغطيت على طول وأنا أقول بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وما أعرف كيف رقدت ليلتها وما عويت على عمري إلا الفير وتقريبا كنت ناسية السالفة واليوم الثاني يالسين كلنا أخوي وحرمته وعياله عاد أخوي فتح الموضوع قال هالمنطقة يديدة ووايدين يشتكون أنهم يشوفون أقزام يتمشون في الليل عقب قلتله تعال بخبرك شو صار وياي البارحة ويوم خبرته ضحك وقال حصنوا نفسكم بالمعوذات وإن شاء الله ما بيضروكم,,, عاد كله صوب وحرمت أخوي بصوب أتاريها اتخاف موووووووت منهم قالت لي ليش خبرتيني عنهم خلاص ما بسير فوق لان بيتهم طابقين... ومن صجها من ذيك الوقت ما اتسير فوق ,,,
> بس تدرون أنا ساكنة ويا أهل ريلي ويقولون إن بيتهم مسكون حتى شكل بيتهم في الليل يخرع
> بسكم اليوم يلاااا أبي أسمع السوالف منكم بعد,,,,
> هااااتوااا ما لديكم....



قلت بدخل الجزء الثاني بشوفه وابوية علي وابوية على حالي كيف بنام 


لا لا نووووووووووووو ما بدخل موضوعكم لا بسم الله ابغي اشتري راحة بالي

تراني طول الليل اسهر اخيط واشتغل 

باي باي
مع السلامة 
الى اللقاء

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

يمكن اطل عليكم لما ريلي موجود >>> ههههه نصابة ^__^

----------


## بسـمة ألـمـ

للرفع

----------


## عين الساحرة

نايس ,, انا ما عندي شي الحين .,,., كثرو كثرو ,.,>>> اونها ما تخاف ,.,هع

----------


## ضاع عمري وراك

هااااااااااااااااااااااا

رديتووا حق الاكشن وافلام الرعب ههههههههههههههههههههههه


انزين الحين قريب رمضان يعني محد بيكون مستعد لافلام رعب كل واحد بيكون منشغل في عبادته لووول


للحين مافي شي في بالي ويوم بتذكر بخبركم ان شااء الله


وياليت اللي عندهم ما يبخلون علينا

----------


## ضاع عمري وراك

بنات دشيت جزء ثاني صفحه 18 

قصه ساره الله يسامحها محطيه صوره من شفتها ماعرف عيوني ضببت واحولت 

آآآآآآآآآآه وعيوني دمعت 

وانا مب من النووع اللي ازيغ بس ماعلي صلاه يعني مب طاهره اهئ اهئ 


بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شي في الارض ولا في السماء وهوو السميع العليم

----------


## Ms anime

واو عندي اجازه بتم اقرا كل القصص المرعبه خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## محظوظه&مبروكه

اموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت عاسوالفهم 

بقولكم سالفه للوالده 

تقول الوالده طرشتني امي لوحده كبيره بالسن تبى منها غرض وهالحرمه ساكنه بروحا تقول ادق لباب واسمعها تكلم حد 

فتحت لي الباب وبعد ما سلمت عليها ولآ اشوف اقزام كثار بباتها حكتهم غريبه وسريعه ولبسهم غريب علينا بذاك الوقت

تقول رديت للبيت وخبرت امي بس ما صدقتني !!!!!!!!!!1

ومره خرتها جارتنا بنها وعت من رقادها وشافت بنتها الصغيره تشرب ماي تنادي عليها ماترد شوي مشت وختفت 

راحت لغرفة بناتها لقت بنتها نايمه بسابع نومه 

بنات نبي تفاعل نبيها صباحي

----------


## Alnoon

انااا بعد ابى بارت 1 ^^
هممم اظني ها هو
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=326908

----------


## Stylish 5o5a

اوووووف احلاااااا موضوووع هههههههههه
اناا خوااااافه بس الين ربعي احبهم ههههههههههه
شكثرررررر لي مواااااقف 
اممم بس الحين ماتذكر امممممممممم
مره كنت نايمه وانا سريري حذا الدريشه يعني الدريشه تصير وراي عاليسار 
المهم والطوفه اللي مجابلتني فيها مرايه 
كنت اتقلب ونومي متقطع ههههه
عاد قمت وقعدت عالسرير الا اشوف حرمه لابسه ابيض وشعرها ابيض شوي وبشرتها بيضا بس شاحبه 
تطير وهي منسدحه على بطنها من الدريشه بهدوووء وبحركه بطيئه ليين المرايه ودشت فيها واختفت o.o
عااااد انا تيبست مكاااني ومت مت مت من الخوووووف وعلى طول تلحفت وغمضت عيوني وخفت افتحهم اخاف افتح عيوني وتطلع لي بويهي وتصيدني سكتة قلبيه  :Big Grin:  ههههههههه
وه بس هذا اللي اذكره الحين ولييييييي رجعه طبببعن  :Big Grin:

----------


## quoot

*ههههههههههه

~^ــــــــــ^~


اللهم سكنهم مساكنهم

ما عندي منهم هع هع*

----------


## نظرة برائة

اعوذوا بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

----------


## ♥..Tschüß

ستايلش خوخه

اللهم سكنهم في مساكنهم

امييييييييه يلست اتخيل زين ماوقف قلبي!

لو منج بشرد من الغرفه >< يا مااااامي بيتكم شكله مسكون

----------


## Stylish 5o5a

> ستايلش خوخه
> 
> اللهم سكنهم في مساكنهم
> 
> امييييييييه يلست اتخيل زين ماوقف قلبي!
> 
> لو منج بشرد من الغرفه >< يا مااااامي بيتكم شكله مسكون


هههههههههه انا لو بشرد اوكيه بشرد بس وين اروح ؟؟ 
استحي اروح عند امي وابوي وبعدين يقولون لي خوافه ههههههههه
واصلن وقتها كان فيني النوم ومتعيزه اتحرك من مكاني هههههههههه
بس تدرون
جيراننا وايد يشتكون انهم يشوفون حرمه عيوز كل فتره ف بيتهم
وفليل يسمعون صراخ وصياح او اصوات يهال يلعبون ويضحكون @@

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

للرفع

----------


## ضاع عمري وراك

> اوووووف احلاااااا موضوووع هههههههههه
> اناا خوااااافه بس الين ربعي احبهم ههههههههههه
> شكثرررررر لي مواااااقف 
> اممم بس الحين ماتذكر امممممممممم
> مره كنت نايمه وانا سريري حذا الدريشه يعني الدريشه تصير وراي عاليسار 
> المهم والطوفه اللي مجابلتني فيها مرايه 
> كنت اتقلب ونومي متقطع ههههه
> عاد قمت وقعدت عالسرير الا اشوف حرمه لابسه ابيض وشعرها ابيض شوي وبشرتها بيضا بس شاحبه 
> تطير وهي منسدحه على بطنها من الدريشه بهدوووء وبحركه بطيئه ليين المرايه ودشت فيها واختفت o.o
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه ضحكتيني ستايلش اونه ربعي واحبهم عن بس يقعدون وياج ويسولفون تراج مدحتيهم 

يالخواافه




> شو هالموضوع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> الله يسامحك قريت كم صفحة من الاجزاء والله خفت 
> 
> كيف بدي ضل ببيتي لحالي انا ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> زوجي بيتاخر في الدوام يعني لو طلعلي شي مين بساعدني انا 
> 
> ياربي منكم الله يسامحكم .... لا وانا الهبلة مستمرة بالقراءة ...اموت واشوف صاحبة الموضوع وجها لوجه 
> ...



وانتي شوة مدخلنج هني وتقولين يا ماما

يلا طلعي انتي وكرشتج تبين من الحين تروعين الياهل يحليله 

بيطلع من دنيا وهوو خواف وزيااغ 

لا تدخلين مب زين على الجنين يوم تعرفين عمرج خوافه لوو مادخلتي

الله يهديج والله يحفظ جنينج يارب

----------


## ضاع عمري وراك

انا متعايزه اكتب سوالف اللي صارت ولا اعصر مخي بس بحاول علشانكم

الله يسلمكم امس وانا يالسه اقرا قصص بوحرفين 

كنت متضايقه وطفرووبي كل شوي يخرخشوون ويسون صووت ملــــــــيت شوي اسمع طق طق وشوي حد يتمشى تحت لان مبطله طريجه وكان ليل وانا طول وقت اقرا المعوذات >> كلها الاخت زاغت

الله يسلمكم كنا ساكنين ف شقه ويومها محد كان موجود ف شقه غيري انا والبشكاره وطبعا بما انها ساعه 11:30 او 12 نص الليل شي اكيد بتكون رااقده وبقيه كلهم برع البيت المهم انا سكرت ليت صاله وكل الليتات وبس مخليه ليت مطبخ شغال لاني ابا اشرب ماي وانا وااقفه اشرب ماي صديت ويهي صوب بلكونه وفيها باب زجاجي عاكس لداخل يعني اللي داخل يشوف نفسه هالوقت كنت احس بشي غريب ف داخلي واقرا معوذات وايه الكرسي واذكر اسم الله لان اعرف هالشعور شوة مره وحده وبحركه بطيئه صديت ويهي صوب بلكونه قبل لا اشوف انعكاسي شفت شي بس ع طول اختفى اقولكم نقزت من مكاني والله زغت بغيت اموت قلت يمكن يتهيالي اني شفت انعكاسي وخفت يووم يت اصد صوب باب المطبخ شفت شي ظل اسود خطف علي يعني طايف ممر وساير صوب غرف ههه شاده حيله بسير الحقه ابا اشوف شوة هذا اللي مر علي احط كوب ماي واتحرك لين قريب باب مطبخ واتذكر صوت امايه يوم تقولي ضاع يوم تسمعين حد يناديج ولا تشوفين شي يخطف لا تسيرين لا تسيرين لا تسيرين ولا تلحقينه لوو شوة يصير واللي يبغيج بيج بنفسه وقفت وقلت مب سايره صح كلامها انا شوة دراني شوة هذا اللي خطف وليش اعرض نفسي لاشياء انا في غنا عنها المهم قبل لا اسكر ليت مطبخ بطلت ليت ممر وسكرت ليت مطبخ وانا اقرا معوذات ولين دخلت غرفه وغمضت عيوني ورقدت هههههههههههههههههههه

يقولكم والصباح رباح 


انا دووم اسمعهم ينادوني 

مره كنت ادرس ع وقت فجر حق الامتحانات واسمع حد يناديني وصوت صوت امايه قلت بسير اشوفها شوة تبا سرت دقيت باب ع خفيف ودشيت حجرتها وبطلت عينها قلتلها ها اميه شوة تبين قالت شوة ابغي قلتلها انتي زقرتيني تقولي لا ياماما هذول ربعج زقروج هههههههههههههههههههههههه قلتلها افف منهم متفيجين يلعبون وخربوا علي يالسه ادرس قالتلي سيري وتعوذي من شيطان وكملي دراستج 


بعد من سوالفهم مادري شوة فيهم علي ليش انا بالذات احيد يوم كنت ارقد في غرفه امايه عصر اصحى من نوم اسمع حد يزقرني يوم ادور صوت يقول مثلا صوب دريشه وراء ستاره اخوز ستاره يروح صوت ودووم الحق صوت بس ماحصل حد بس يوم اقول حق امايه تصدقني يعني ماتقول تتوهمين ولا شي بس تقولي لا تسيرين خلج مكانج ولا تدورين منوو يزقرج

بعد كان وقته ظهر ماذن توه قلت برقد وبعدين بقوم اصلي غمضت عيووني اهئ اهئ ما الاقيلكم الا ذاك اللي يصرخ في اذني ويكبر بصوت عالي ويقول الله واكبر الله واكبر قمت من نوم متخرعه وركيض برع الغرفه وليلتها رقدت عند خالتي ههههههههههههههههههههه 

شي بعد قصه يوم بشوف تفاعل بحطي القصه

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ما ادخل الموضوع غير بالليل ههههههههه شكلي ما بنام اليوم
لان انا خوااااااااااااااااااااااافه درجه اولى ودووووووووووووم احس في حد وراي خصوصا بالمطبخ بس اطبخ احس حد يمر واحس بهوا بارد يميييييي

وبعد بالليل وانا نايمه اكثر من مره حد يمسك ريولي من تحت ويشد عليهم لين تعقدت والحين ما اروم انا وانا ماده ريولي لازم اقربهم مني ههههههه 

وما اذكر شي تاني حاليا بس اذكر بخبركم

----------


## laperrla

ههههههههههههههههههه
ذكرتونى اول ما سكنت قسمى وكنت بروحى مره فالبيت محد عندى غير ولديه عمره سنه 
البيت فنفس حوش عمى بس عندهم بيت مول محد سكنه من سنين ونا طبعا اول الساكنين
وعمى وعياله فبيت بروحهم يعنى الحوش فيه بيتين ^_^ 
وانا طبعا سكنت فالبيت المهجور @@ وكنت كبشششش الفدا خخخخخخخ
اسمعهم يقولون سكن وسكن وخالتى تقولهم لا ما شي ما تبانى اخااف
بس اول ما سكنت يا ويـلي تعبت نفسيا
صياح كل ليله وع طوول ادق ع ريلي يتم معايه ع الخط لين ارقد خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
.
مره كنت يالسه فصالتيه اشوف التيلفزيون ونا مندمجه
وجـان اسمع صحون وقرقعه وصراخ فالمطبخ !___!
ونا انجز مب مصدقه منو منو منو @@
محد هنيه الا انا وولديه منو هذا @@
وطالع وجان يتقرب الصوت لين الباب ونا بعدنى فالصاله واقفه متيبسه !____!
وويوم اندق البـاب صـارووووووووووووووووووووووووخ رحت الحجره ونا اتنافض مره
ونخش فالحاف مع ولديه واصييييييييييييييييح من الخوف  :Frown:  اه يا ربيه تعبت

وكل يوم نفس الشي الساعه وحده فالليل وكنت حتى اتيم الهم واشوف ويستوى والله العظيم !!
مادري ليش جنه عندهم حفله والا شوووووووووووووووووووو  :Frown: 
تعبونى نفسيااا
.

ومره دخلوا عليه الغرفه @@ شو اسوي انا يا ربيه @@
ما شفتهم بس كنت منسدحه عدال ولديه وافديته
مغفيه والولد راقد
وجـان اسمع مره وحده لعب كوررره 
لالالالالا
ما سمعت بسسسسسس لالالالا
شفت الكوره وهي تنشااات وقسم بالله
ونا مثل الهبله اطالع مصدومه @@
واقول ياخى الكوره شو بلااهاااااااا !____!
وجـــــــــــــان اخش فلحافي ماعرف شو اسوي  :Frown: 
وطبعا لازم 
اصيح
لازم  :Frown:

----------


## Stylish 5o5a

[QUOTE=ضاع عمري وراك;23834075]ههههههههههههههههههه ضحكتيني ستايلش اونه ربعي واحبهم عن بس يقعدون وياج ويسولفون تراج مدحتيهم 

يالخواافه


تعااااااااالي يالدووووووبه كأنج غلطتي ! =^
الحييييييين انااادييييلج ربعي والم عليج الشله ترى هههههههههههه

----------


## زيتونة(><)

افااا كملووو داشه عسب اتسلى بالقصص =(

----------


## ♥..Tschüß

> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ذكرتونى اول ما سكنت قسمى وكنت بروحى مره فالبيت محد عندى غير ولديه عمره سنه 
> البيت فنفس حوش عمى بس عندهم بيت مول محد سكنه من سنين ونا طبعا اول الساكنين
> وعمى وعياله فبيت بروحهم يعنى الحوش فيه بيتين ^_^ 
> وانا طبعا سكنت فالبيت المهجور @@ وكنت كبشششش الفدا خخخخخخخ
> اسمعهم يقولون سكن وسكن وخالتى تقولهم لا ما شي ما تبانى اخااف
> بس اول ما سكنت يا ويـلي تعبت نفسيا
> صياح كل ليله وع طوول ادق ع ريلي يتم معايه ع الخط لين ارقد خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
> .
> ...


شغلي سوره البقرة يوميا وخلي الدرايش مبطله ..

----------


## laperrla

انا اشغل القران من يومها خفوااا

بس ليش اخلي الدرايش امبطله ؟؟ 

شو الحكمه ؟؟؟

----------


## ♥..Tschüß

> انا اشغل القران من يومها خفوااا
> 
> بس ليش اخلي الدرايش امبطله ؟؟ 
> 
> شو الحكمه ؟؟؟


يقولون يطلعون من الدرايش  :Smile:

----------


## أونه!

*مبروك يا حلوات الجزء السابع منو كان يتخيل لووول*

----------


## kanshs

وااااو مبروووك على الجزء اليديد وعقبااال أمية جزء خخخخخ 
اممممم بقووولكم قصة واحد اعرفة يقووولكم كان كان راكب في النخلة يقطع رطب وانزين يقوول كل شووية احس ايدي اثجل وشعر يدة طاار ويقووول شميت ريحة واااايد حلوة وعرف انه في ينية ف نزل من النخلة وراح بس

----------


## كشكش

> يقولون يطلعون من الدرايش


 لا الغالية لازم تسكريها ، حتي الابواب و ليتات بعد و بيبان الحمامات الله يكرمكم لازم تسكر 000



أنا عني كل مره أحس حد ثلاثة ينام على الكرفاية و دائما أقول حق ريالي أنفض الفراش سنه عن الرسول وهو يتمصخر علي ،مره أقولها و أنا راقده حد صرخ في أذني مارمت أرقد شان يقول و الله أنا أسمع حد يصرخ طول الليل بس على بالي الحلم 000شان أقوله شكلهم يوك أنت يوم شافوا ما شي فايده قالوا على هذي الفقيره هههههه

----------


## shahoooda999

اللهم سكنهم مساكنهم ..

----------


## ♥..Tschüß

> لا الغالية لازم تسكريها ، حتي الابواب و ليتات بعد و بيبان الحمامات الله يكرمكم لازم تسكر 000
> 
> 
> 
> أنا عني كل مره أحس حد ثلاثة ينام على الكرفاية و دائما أقول حق ريالي أنفض الفراش سنه عن الرسول وهو يتمصخر علي ،مره أقولها و أنا راقده حد صرخ في أذني مارمت أرقد شان يقول و الله أنا أسمع حد يصرخ طول الليل بس على بالي الحلم 000شان أقوله شكلهم يوك أنت يوم شافوا ما شي فايده قالوا على هذي الفقيره هههههه


مادري حبوبه انا مره قريت جيه عسب يظهرون ..

----------


## elle

ف السنة النبوية لازم من يظف الليل تبندون كل البيبان والدرايش لحديث الرسول (..فإن الشيطان لا يفتح غلقـا)

انا كتبت مواقفي ف الجزء الي طاف

والحين اكون يالسة عادي بس اقدر احس بوجودهم يتم قلبي يدق وابدا لا ارادي اقرا اية الكرسي و اتم فاتحة عيني على وسعها_حتى مرات اقوم فجاة من الرقاد فاتحة عيوني لين ما احس راح الاحساس و ارد ارقد واذا زودوها اقول امشي اشغل الليت فجأة
_حتى اخواني قاموا يتروعون يرقدون ف حجرتي خخخخخخخخ

سويت فحوص وقالولي ما فيا شي فعرفت انه هم  :Smile:  وعادي الحين ما ااخاف

----------


## ضاع عمري وراك

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> كرشتي لسة صغيرة اولا ...
> 
> ثانيا يا شجاعة انتي انا لما دخلت ما كنت اعرف انه في قصص بهالشكل ...
> 
> ثالثا حبيبة قلبي انتي فديتك وشاكرة لكي على دعائك لي


ههههههههههههههههههه

انا شجاعه شوي بس من بديت اقرا قصص عنهم ما قمت اقدر ارقد بدون سبب ماعرف الظاهر واايد زاعجتنهم بالقصص اللي اقراهم 

قلت بوقف قرايه علشان ارقد مرتاحه بس اعتقد صارلي ادمان ماقدر اصبر نفسي وماقدر اقرا هههههههههههه

وبعدين امايه فديتها تقولي هذول ربعج لازم ماتخافين منهم لان واايد مواقف صارتلي منهم

واغلب يسموني ساحره >> بس حرام عليهم انا انسانه جدا طبيعيه ولا اذي اي شخص بس دوم احكم ع الشخص اللي وياي واعرف شخصيته علشان جيه يخافون مني واعرف باللي يفكر فيه 


عفواا غلايه والله يوفقج ويسعدج والله يجعله من الذريه الصالحه

----------


## ضاع عمري وراك

[QUOTE=Stylish 5o5a;23835908]


> ههههههههههههههههههه ضحكتيني ستايلش اونه ربعي واحبهم عن بس يقعدون وياج ويسولفون تراج مدحتيهم 
> 
> يالخواافه
> 
> 
> تعااااااااالي يالدووووووبه كأنج غلطتي ! =^
> الحييييييين انااادييييلج ربعي والم عليج الشله ترى هههههههههههه




انزين خبريني متى علشان ازقر شلتي ويلتمون ويا بعض ويشغلون النار ويسون سهره ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بسم الله الرحم الرحيم

لاا حشا علي ما اغلط عليج ولا شيات ولا تزقرين ربعج ترا انا روحي اللي فيي مكفني مب ناقصه زود 

>_<

الحين بتقولين زاغت صح

----------


## ام الغلا99

ساعات اسمع حد يلعب بلماي كرمتوو بالحمااااااام...شكلهم عيالهم نفس عيالناااا هههههههههه يلعبوووووووون بالمااااااااااي

وساعات يوم اكون فلحمااااااااام غطاة لبالوعه اليي تحت تهتز عقب ترتفع فوووووووووق وترد مكانهاااااا

بس انا مااخااااااااااف منهم اقرا دعاااااااااااء لحمام من اشوووووووف حركاتهم االسخيفه شراتهم هههههه

----------


## احلـ حب ـى

الله يسامحكم انا من متى اجوف الموضوع بس اسويله طاااف مادري ليش البارحه تشجعت وقريت كم من صفحه من الجزء ثاني وياليتني ماقريت كانت حياتي طبيعيه بس من البارحه تغيرت كلها شك وخووووف وانا من الاساس خوافه درجه اولى ....

----------


## سموره SHJ

> الله يسامحكم انا من متى اجوف الموضوع بس اسويله طاااف مادري ليش البارحه تشجعت وقريت كم من صفحه من الجزء ثاني وياليتني ماقريت كانت حياتي طبيعيه بس من البارحه تغيرت كلها شك وخووووف وانا من الاساس خوافه درجه اولى ....


وانا اشهد 
ان حياتي كانت طبيعية و تغيرت من قريت البارت 3 ورديت دخلت بس اوني ما بقرا لــيش فاتحه الموضوع مادري خخخخخخخ والله انا 

كل منكم ما تسبحت البارحه من الزيغة

----------


## سموره SHJ

اونه .. ممكن سوال

بما ان ما شاء الله معلوماتج عنهم توب بخصوص السحار ابي اعرف كيف يعني ما يستوي نظهر ونحن مب ماكليين اونه ياكلون الجبد "جبد الادمي "
كيف يعني ابي اعرف يعني ياكلون لحمنا من ما ناكل لحم العنز يعني جي يطبخونا

واللي يسحرونها على يقولون ما تموت تكون عندكم مادري شو يعني ممكن تصححين لين معلوماتي ماعليج اماره

----------


## أونه!

*هلا سموره
بخصوص أن لازم انكون ماكلين شي أو حتى نشرب ماي ع الريج ضروري هذا اللي اسمعه من الشياب والعيايز عنّا ويقولون هم يحبون الجبده واللي ياكلونها هم السحار الأنسيين على قولتهم...
صدق أو خريط الله أعلم ...بعض اللي خذوهم السحار أو العفارييت ماتوا وبعضهم يسجنونهم عندهم وإذا اللي ماخذينها حرمه يتزوجها واحد منهم وجذه وهذا كلها سوالف ما يندرى صدقها من جذبها*

----------


## نظرة برائة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اعوذوا بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم

----------


## Ms. UAE

خخخخخ

انا مرة استوالي موقفييين من زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان 

اول موقف الله يسلمكم كنت انا واخواتي فالبيت اذكر اني ضايجت بوحدة من اخواتي وكانت تركض وراي عسب تضربني خخخخ , ركضت لين غرفة اخواني وف حجرتهم باب زجاج يودي ع برع, وفجأة طاال عمرك ولا اشوف واحد يمشي بس كان ابيـــــــــــــــــــض ماشي سيييدة وانا ما شاء الله علي ماخفت قلت لاختي وهي تحاول تضربني ,, هاذا ع كيفه يمشي ف بيتنا خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ, واختي تحسبني اخررط عسب ماتضربني والسالفة صج ههههه, تقولي هيييه جذبي علي عسب ما اضربج واحلف لها, ولا الخوف يتحول لاخواتي بس انا ماخفت, خبرت البشكارة ورحت انا وياها ورا البيت عسب نتأكد وماحصلنا شي اختفى ^^


الموقف الثااااني:

اذكر مرة طلع ب فريجنا سالفة انه فيه يني يطلع للناس والسالفة انتشرت ف كل مكان, وفي ليلة كنت انا واخواتي راقدين مع بعض والبشكارة وياناا <<<< من الخوووف خخخخخ ,,
المهم خلينا الليت شغال فالحجرة وكنت انا واخواتي متراصين يم بعض خخخخ , وانا راقدة كنت منخشة تحت اللحاف (متعودة هههه) ولا احس بإيد تحت ريلي والله العظيم قعدت اتحسسها وانا مغمضة عيني ههههه حسيت بأظافر طويــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلة, المهم وخرت ريلي شوي شوي بعيد عن هالايد و رقدت واليوم الثااااني سألت اخواااتي كلهم اذا وحدة فيهم يمكن سوت لي جيه وانصدمت انه ولا وحدة من الموجوودين فالغرفة سوت لي هالحركة,,, <<<< احيانا افكر بهالسالفة واقوول بخاطري ياريتني فتحت عيني وشفت منو اللي كان حاط ايده تحت رييلي هعععع بس الحمدلله على كل حااال ^^

----------


## بنت المذكور

وااااااااااي سوالفج تخوووف هع هع ما اتخيل حد يلمس ريوولي فالليل اموووت

----------


## أونه!

*من جم يوم أخوي سهران لين جريب الفير وطلع المطبخ يدور شي ياكله قبل لا ينخمد، و فالمطبخ دريشة تطل ع ممر ظلمة فيه غرفة البشكارة و تكرمون حمامها... وهو واقف يلمح من ورا الدريشة جنه حد صغير واقف ولونه أبيض ففتح عينه زياده وقرب وللي واقف بعدنه يالس يطالعه ما تحرك عاد هو من الزيغه طر لحجرته وانخمد وكل شوي يقول حد يالس يدق عليه الكبت لين اليوم الثاني لوووول*

----------


## Maria_Louisa

شو هذا الموضوع اللي يخوف.. دووم اشوفة و اطنشة مادري ليش حدرتة اليوم : (

----------


## Stylish 5o5a

اييييييييييييييه بقوووووولكم ساااالفه صاااارت حق امي  :Big Grin: 
يوم كنت بثالث اعدادي قبل سنه 
صحتني الصبح حق المدرسه الساعه 5 تقريبا عاد انا عييت اقوم وقعدت اقولها بس شوي بس شوي  :Big Grin:  
المهم قالت لي اذا تاخرتي كيفج مالي شغل 
وانا كملت نومتي < كنت احلم بس ماتذكر شو ههههههه
انزين عاد امي كانت فالصاله تطالع التلفزيون وجي وشافتني يايتلها ولابسه مريول المدرسه بس كنت منزله راسي وماتكلمت بس عطيتها ظهري << متعوده كل يوم الصبح البس المريول واروح لامي عسب تبند لي السحاب ههههه
المهم هي بندته لي ومشيت عنها
تمت تطالع التلفزيون وجي الا رديت ييت لها مره ثانيه قلت لها ماما بنديلي السحاب  :Big Grin:  
قالت لي انتي كم مره ابند لج السحاب؟ 
قلت لها وشو ؟؟
قالت توج من شوي ييتيلي وبندت لج السحاب !
قلت لها لا ماييت انا توني اصلن قمت عالسريع خفت اتأخر ولبست بسرعه وكاني قدامج o.o
جان تقعد تهاوشني وتصارخ علي قولي الصدق ؟!! خوووخووه قولي الصدق انتي ييتيلي مساعه ولا لاااااااا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
قعدت احلللللللللف اني مارحت لها الااا تو ليييييييين صدقتي
يعني تخيلوووو طالعتلها وحده تشبهني ولابسه مريول وراحت حق امي عشان تبند لها السحاب هههههههههههه
بس تقول امي انها ماتكلمت ابد وكانت منزله راسها بس امي عادي متعوده اني كل مره اخليها تسكر لي السحاب ف على بالها يوم عطتها شبيهتي ظهرها اني ابيها تسكر السحاب وسكرته ههههههههه
بس سؤال محيرني 
هالينيه تأخرت عن الدوام ولا ؟  :Big Grin:

----------


## أونه!

*^
لووووول حلوة*

----------


## ام عيون.

االصرااااااااااحه قصص تخوووووف بس انا مابقول قصتي بقول قصة بشكارتنا يوم كانت عدنا ف بيت اهلي

طبعا هي مسيحيه تقوول ف رمضاااااان ع صلاة الفير تقوم تيبلها غلاس ماي وتحطه يمبها عسب لو عطشت تقوم تشرب وتقوول في مره قمت قاعده تقول والله ماااشي مااااااي ف الغلاس جنه حد شربه وتمت كل يوم ع ها الحاله اظني اللي عدنا مسلمين يبونها تصوم هع هع


وشي مررره امايه كانت نفااااااس وكنت راااااقده وياها ف الحجرررره وتعرفون فليل كله هدوووء وعدنا باب الحجره جفتوا مكان المفتاح كاان مكسور يعني من ها الفتحه تجوفون منو قاعد يفج الباب او يسكره المهم ونحن رقووود ماحسينا الا انا وامايه الا حد فج الباااااااب بقووووووووه والله يابنات انا قمت بسرعه قلت منو ها الخايس اللي جي يفج الباب تميت اطالع من الفتحه محححححد فييييه تم الباب مفتوح تقريبا 10 ثواني وتخيلوا جداام عيونا تبند الباب برووووووووحه..


وشي قصص ثاااااانيه بس عقب بقووووول

----------


## درة دار زايد

اوني يايه بشارك وبستوي قلب الاسد >؛<!

من قريت القصص هونت  :Frown:

----------


## rozee

الحمدلله في البر وماشفنا شي لكن قصصهم أتابعها على قناة ID

----------


## ام عيون.

جني مسلم .. أصله من الهند ، من بومباي 

من عائلة أسمها كنجور 

كان مسيحياً كافراً ، ثم أعزه الله بالإسلام وهداه إلى الأيمان

وقد تسمى باسم مصطفى بعد أسلامه 

يبلغ من العمر 180 عاماً 

وكان أسلام الجني مصطفى فتحاً ، فقد أسلم معه كثيرون لإسلامه، منهم عشرة آلاف جني
هم حرسه الخاص وحاشيته ، وهو أمير كبير ، ذو صيت ومهاب

نسأل الله أن يثبته على الإيمان والإسلام 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

يا جماعة الخير أدري يمكن يكون الموضوع غريب شوي أو يمكن كثير 


إلا أني قبل فتره قريت كتاب .. للكاتب (( محمد عيسى داود )) أسمه (( حوار صحفي مع جني مسلم ))

بصراحة كتاب ممتع جداُ ومفيد بشكل ما تتخيلونه .

و الكاتب قام بهذا الحوار بسريه تامة مع الجني ( مصطفى )

------ يقول الكاتب -------

** ليعلم قارئي الحبيب إلى إنني لم أراه على هيئته الحقيقية
لأنه كان متلبساً بأحد البشر لظروف خاصة ، بقصد حمايته من مجموعة شياطين
فكان الجسد أمامي جسد الإنسان لكن الصوت صوت الجني المسلم (مصطفى) الذي كان مدركاً أن تلبسه بهذا الإنسي غير شرعي
ولكن الضرورات تبيح المحظورات ، وهي قاعدة أسلامية تسري على الجن كما يسري عليه كل ما أتى به الإسلام .

--------------------------

وتابعوا الحوار .. لأنه فعلاً ممتع ومشوق وجميـــــل جداً جداً جداً 
وفيه فايده كبيره وراح تفاجئون هنا بكثير من العجائب إلي خصهم الله بعلمها
وراح يتبين لكم الكثير من المعتقدات الخاطئة عند البشر 
وبعض الحقائق .. مثل سر مثلث برمودا . وأين يقع قصر إبليس ومملكته 
وبنت إبليس الكبيرة وقصورها والكثير الكثير الكثير ...
أما ألحين اتركم مع بداية الحوار على لسان الكاتب .. واستمتعوا 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــ

الحلقة الأولى 

(( كيف هو شكل الجن ؟؟ )) 
(( هل يمكن رؤية الجن؟؟؟ ))
(( وكيف ذالك ... ؟؟؟ ))

.. التصور الخاطئ ..

قد لا يدرك كثير من الإنس أن الجن يحزن للتصورات المغلوطة الشائعة عن أشكالهم في عالمنا البشري !
ولما سألت الجني المسلم ( مصطفى ) عن شكل الجان عادة ، أجاب بنفس المعنى السالف . وأضاف :
( إن الأنس يعتقد خطأ في قبح الجن ، وان شكله مرعب ووجهه مفزع وله ذيل طويل كالحيوانات..الخ )
وكل هذا لا أساس له من الصحة ، إنما هو من وهم الأنس !!

قلت له : وقد يكون الجن نفسه مسئولاً عن هذا الوهم أو ذاك التصور الذي أنقدح في ذهن البشر

قال : كيف !؟

قلت له : بأن يتشكل (شيطان) في صورة مفزعة أو قبيحة لإنسان ما ، بقصد إخافته ، أو لهدف معين .

قال : ربما .. لكن البشر بالغوا على أية حال في تصوراتهم ، وكثيراً ما يكذبون !! ثم أن الشيطان (مسخ) سيئ الشكل .. بعكس
الجن المسلم يحسن الله هيئته .

قلت له : إذاً لنصحح الصور والأفكار ، فما شكلك الحقيقي الذي خلقك الله تعالى عليه ؟

قال : فيما يتعلق بملامحنا فأشكالنا التي خلقنا الله عز وجل عليها لا تختلف كثيراً عن شكل الأنسان
فيما عدا بعض الفروق والاختلافات . فالرأس عندنا اكبر قليلاً بالنسبة لأجسامنا عن الرأس بالنسبة لأجسامكم ، وعيوننا طولية لا مستعرضة كما هي عندكم ، ومنا من عيونه طولية باستقامة ، ومنا من عيونه طولية بانحراف يسير إلى جهة الجبهة تماماً قريبة الشبة من عيون غالب اليابانيين أو الصينيين لديكم ، مع ملاحظة أن عيوننا ليست ضيقة كبعض عيون البشر إنما في العادة هي كبيرة ووسيعه كعيون الغزال ، ولكن بالشكل الطولي .

قلت له : شاع أن عيونكم دائماً حمراء ، فهل هذا صحيح ؟؟!

قال : ليس دائماً ، فهناك عيون كثيرة ملونة كبني البشر . وإن كان يفرق سواد العين لدينا ليس كامل الاستدارة كما هو في عيونكم ، ولكنة يميل إلى الشكل البيضاوي ، ولعل الاحمرار الذي اتهمتمونا به في كل عيوننا ناتج عن بعض الإشعاعات الخفيفة التي تومض بها عيوننا ، وهي إشعاعات تميل دائماً إلى اللون الأحمر ، وهي غير مخيفة لمن يعتادها ، بل سيجد فيها وميض الألق والجمال .
أما الأذنان فهما قريبا الشبه من أذن الحصان . ولذالك فإن المسلم منا إن حدث وتشكل فأحب الأشكال إلية (القط ، الخيل أو الأسد )
إما أنوفنا في وسط وجوهنا تماماً كالأنس ، لا أنها تميل إلى التكور كبعض أنوف الفلبينيين و الفلبينيات .
والجني المسلم يربي لحيته تقيداً بهدى النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- ومن لا يطلقها نقول على وجهه إن (( وجهه خراب ) !
وشعر الرأس لدينا كثيف جداً وغزير جداً وكذالك طويل جداً جداً في إناث الجن ، وخفيف بالنسيبة للرجال والذين يكثر فيهم الصلع بنسبة كبيرة . 

قلت له : فماذا عن أيديكم وأرجلكم ؟

قال : أيدينا كأيديكم إلا أنها تختلف من جهتي طول الذراع وطول الأظافر فأذرعنا طويلة بالنسبة لأجسامنا كذالك أظافرنا طويلة لأن أصابعنا نفسها طويلة . إما أقدامنا فمفلطحة من جهة وجهة القدم ومدببة الأصابع .

قلت له : ولكم هيكل عظمي وقلب وجهاز تنفسي وجهاز هضمي قال : تماماً مثلكم ، إلا إن هيكلنا العظمي يتمتع بليونة ومرونة لا تتخيلونها . وباقي الأجهزة تعتبر ضئيلة بالنسبة لأجسامنا . وجهازنا الهضمي يهضم ما نأكل ، ويخرج الفضلات من منافذنا التي خلقها الله عز وجل كمنافذكم ، وإن كانت فضلاتنا ليست جسماً كثيفاً إنما هي فضلات تكون على هيئة البخار الغليظ الشديد . أما البول فهو كذالك بخاري شديد التدفق لكنه أخف كثافة لدرجة السيولة كما هو عندكم . ومن ثم هناك (شياطين) تبول في أذن المسلم الذي لا يذكر الله عند نومه ولا يبيت النية لأداء فرض الله .

قلت له : هل لكم أعضاء تناسلية ؟ 

قال : تماماً مثل البشر . لكنه بضآلة بالنسبة للبشر . ومتناسبة بالنسبة لأجسامنا . والرجال منا مثل الرجال منكم .. والإناث منا مثل الإناث منكم .. في جميع النواحي . 

قلت له : لنعود للرأس .. قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : ( إن الشمس تطلع بين قرني شيطان وتغرب بين قرني شيطان ) .. فهل للشيطان أو الجن عموماً قرنان على الحقيقة ؟ 

قال : هذا كلام محمد – صلى الله علية وسلم - ، وهو يقول الحقيقة . فلكل جن قرنان ولكن قرنان ضئيلا الحجم حتى بالنسبة لجسم جن الشيطان .

قلت له : تعني إن لك قرنين ؟؟ 

قال : نعم .. نعم .. ولكن صغيران جداً وليسا طويلين .

قلت له : فهل قرنا إبليس صغيران .. أم كبيران ؟ 

قال : بل كبيرات . يتناسبان مع حجمه . فهو قديم قدم البشرية الأولى ، إما نحن فضعاف الأجسام .

قلت : فماذا عن ألوانكم ؟ 

قال : مختلفة مثلكم ولكن الغالبية منا سوداء البشرة .

قلت : تلبسون ثياباً ؟ 

قال : نعم .. نعم .. ثياب مختلفة ورائعة ، والإناث من الجن المسلمات محتشمة منقبة أو محجبة مثلكم تماماً .
والرجال أغلبهم يميل إلى لبس العباءات ويحبون اللون الأحمر ثم الأزرق ومن قبلها الأسود .

قلت له : وبالنسبة للسانك ؟؟ 

قال : انه لسان عادي حقيقي ولكنه صغير جداُ يتناسب مع ضآلة أجسامنا .. وبالإيجاز لنا أجهزة مثلكم .. كل شي .. كل شي !!

قلت : ولكم أسنان ؟؟ 

قال : نعم ولكنها بالنسبة لأجسامنا تعتبر طويلة أو كبيرة نوعاً ما . 

قلت له : ومع هذا لا نراكم ؟؟ !!

قال : طبيعي .. لأن الجسم بأصلة الناري الهوائي شفاف ، وإن كان يمكن رؤيتنا في حالات معينه . 

قلت له : وما هي ؟؟ 

قال : حالة تشكلنا بشكل مجسم مادي . أو حالة شرب ماء السحر ، أو إرادة الجني ذلك وفي ظروف و أحوال لا بد من توفرها . 

قلت له : فماذا تلبسون في أقدامكم ؟! هل تسيرون حفاة أم تلبسون أحذية أو نعالاً ؟

قال : نعم .. نعم نلبس نعالاً مصنوع من ورق البردي ولكن هناك فرق بين الجن المسلم والشياطين .
الجني المسلم يلبس نعالين ، أما الشيطان فيلبس نعالاً واحده في رجله اليسرى ويترك اليمنى بلا نعال .

قلت له : ورق البردي ، هذا العادي ، الذي كان الفراعنة يكتبون علية ؟ 

قال : نعم انه هو .. ولكن ارتداءنا له يجعله خاضعاً لنفس خصائصنا فلا يراه أحد .

قلت للجني المسلم : ما رأيك في مسألة ( رؤية الجن ) .. هل يمكن للإنسي أن يرى الجني ؟؟ 

قال : لديكم رأى بأن من قال إنني رأيت الجن لا تقبل شهادته ، أو ترد شهادته ..

قلت : نعم أنه قول الشافعي رضي الله عنه .

قال : نعم .. نعم .. ولكن ما أخبر به الله عز وجل لا ينفي الرؤية ، إنما يعني أن هذا هو الأصل الذي علية الخلقة التي أرداها ، وهو الشيء الطبيعي الذي يتناسب وطبيعته أجسامنا التي كونها الله رب العالمين ، فنحن عالم أراد الله له ألا يرى من عالم الأنس ، ألا في حالات خاصة جداً جداً ..

قلت : وما هذه الاستثناءات حسب علمك ؟ 

قال : كما قلت لك من قبل في حال التشكل أو في حال شرب الإنسي ماء مسحور أو إرادة الجني ذلك وتوفر أحوال معينة تعينه على ذلك ..

قلت : هل توضح لي أكثر ؟ !

قال : إن الله سبحانه وتعالى منحنا القدرة على التشكل في أي صورة من الصور .. أقراء سورة الأنفال : (( وإذ زين لهم الشيطان أعمالهم وقال لا غالب لكم اليوم من الناي وإني جار لكم . فلما تراءت الفئتان نكص على عقبيه وقال إني برى منكم إني أرى ما لا ترون إني أخاف الله والله شديد العقاب ))

فهذا دليل على أن إبليس وهو من الجن تشكل في صورة رجل مما أمكن من رؤيته ومخاطبته بل ووضع يده في يد أنسي تعاهداً على التعاون !! 

قلت له : لننتقل إلى الحالة الثانية .. وقد قلت أنها حالة السحر أو شرب ماء مسحور .

قال : نعم .. نعم .. وهنا يمكن رؤيتنا بكل سهولة .. فهناك من يبيع نفسه للشيطان .. فيحاول عن طريق السحر إن يسيطر على أحد الناس ، ومنهم من ينجح في أن يسقى ضحيته ماء متلواً عليه بعض الجمل الشيطانية والتعاويذ الخبيثة ، وعندما يسري هذا الماء في بدنه يكون هذا البدن ( بؤراً ) مغناطيسية تجذب الشياطين للبدن ، فإذا بالضحية الإنسية تصبح كالمرمى بلا حارس تدخل فيه الشياطين وتخرج كيفما تشاء وفي أي وقت .

قلت : وكيف يمكن للإنسان في مثل هذه الحالة رؤية الجن ؟!

قال : يكون هذا بتأثير ماء السحر ، الذي يمنح بصر الإنسان وإدراكه قوة فوق قوة تمكنه من رؤيتنا وهذا الشيء هو الذي يمكنه من رؤيتنا وسماعنا وييسر تأثيرنا عليه . 

قلت : بالنسبة إلى رؤية الجن عند أرادة الجني ذالك . هذه مسألة سهله على الجن !! 

قال : بالطبع لا .. فحتى عند ظهورهم في صورهم الحقيقية يتعبون في عملية التبدي لعين الناس .. فضلاً عن الخوف والهلع الذي يجتاح الشيطان أو الجني آنئذ . 

قلت : مم الخوف ؟ 

قال : أن يكون الإنسي على علم ، فيمسك بالجني أو الشيطان ، أو يقسم عليه بأسماء الله العظمى فيحبس على صورته تلك ، ويتمكن الإنسي منه أو يربطه ليشاهده الناس أو يلعب به الصبية .

ثم أستطرد صاحبي الجني المسلم :
- (( وهذا يعتبر تعدياً واعتداء كما قطع الطريق عندكم ، وفي هذه الحالة لو أمكن اللجوء إلى أمير هذا الجني لحوكم وعوقب بالسجن والضرب )) .

قلت : فإن كان الأمير شيطاناً مريداً ؟؟؟ 

قال : الشكوى إلى الله أفضل . والذي يفزع من تبدي الشيطان لو كان ممن يلجئون أصلاً إلى الله ، لما قدر الشيطان على إفزاعهم والتبدي لهم . لهذا قلت فيما سبق يجب توفر ظروف التي تهيئ له هذا الأمر ..واهم هذه الظروف البعد عن ذكر الله وعدم الطهارة والمشي في الطرق الخالية و المقابر ليلاً وحده دون رفقة أو صحبة أو أن ينام جنباً دون وضوء . ومع هذا فإن الجني أو الشيطان الذي يتبدى للإنسان يكون متردداً وقد يكون راجع نفسه ألف مره ! 

قلت : ولو أن الإنسي كان قوي الأيمان قوي العقيدة في الله ولم يكن من المقصرين ، ومع هذا تبدى له الجني أو الشيطان .

قال : يكون هذا استثناء أو شيء شاذ فالشيطان في في هذه الحالة يكون غبياً يمكن إن يضيع حياته ، أما الجني فلعله من الصالحين ، والإنسي من أولياء الله الصالحين ، فيريد الجني سؤاله في شيء شرعي . خاصة أن علماء الأنس في العلوم الإسلامية أكثر فقهاً وعلماً من الجن .
-------------------------(( حياة الجن ))

سألت صاحبي : هل إبليس هو أبو الجن عموماً .. كما أن آدم عليه السلام هو أبو البشر ؟؟ 

قال : لا.. لا ..إبليس من ولد ( الجن ) وليس ( أبا ) الجن .

قلت : فما أسم أبى الجن ؟؟

قال : حسب ما وصل إلى من العلم ، والله تعالى أعلم . أسمه ( جآن ) .

قلت : وماذا عن إبليس – لعنة الله ؟

قال : إنه من ولد الجان . كان محسناً في عملة متشبهاً بالملائكة ثم أسأ وتكبر كما هو معروف لديكم .

قلت له : إن كثيراً من الناس يعتقدون أن إبليس هو أبو الجن ؟ 

قال : ومن أين لهم الدليل والعلم ؟ .. إن القرآن الكريم لم يقل ذلك .. وإن محمداً – صلى الله علية وسلم – لم يقل ذلك .. وهو على أية حال أبو الشياطين .

قلت : وما الفرق بين الجني والشيطان . 

قال : الشيطان جني ، وليس كل جني ( شيطاناً ) . 

قلت : حبذا توضيح ذلك .

قال : الأمر بسيط .. إبليس تزوج ( جنية ) آمنت به وبأفكاره ، وأنجبوا ذرية ، هذه الذرية التي هي نسل إبليس بالفعل يسمون الشياطين . وهم على صورة وأشكال شتى ، وأغلبهم والعياذ بالله مسخ قبيح أو كلاب ، ولهم مدن ومستعمرات غالباً في الصحاري والجبال وبالجزر النائية وعلى سطح مياه البحر . ولكنني بعد إسلامي ولله الحمد ثم الشكر لإسماعيل أبن عمتك أستطيع إن أقول كل من لا دين له غير الإسلام هو شيطان وإن حسن مظهره وفي هذه الحالة يعتبر إبليس أباهم مجازاً. بل قد تذهل لو قلت لك أن إبليس هو الزعيم والأب والآلة لكل طوائف الجن غير المسلمين ، فكلهم يعملون تحت راياته ، ويقنع كل فريق من الجن والشياطين بما هم عليه بأساليب خياليه .

قلت : كيف ذلك ؟!

قال : هذا سر .. لا أستطيع الآن .. ربما فيما بعد ..!!

وفجأة قال الجني المسلم : سأقول لك شيئاً هاماً .. إن إبليس له مملكة ضخمة .. ووزراء .. وحكومة .. وإدارات كبيرة .. وله مندوبون كبار ، منهم خمسة يجب أن تعرفهم وتحذر الناس منهم . 

الأول : أسمه ( ثبر ) وهو يأتي من يقع في ورطة أو مصيبة أو مصيبة أو يموت لها قريب أو ولد ، فيوسوس لها بلطم خدها وإعلان الحرب على الله ، وعلاجه إن تقول (( أعوذ بالله من من الشيطان ثبر الرجيم ، وجنده وأبنائه ))

والثاني : أسمه ( داسم ) وهو الذي يبذل جهده لتفريق الأزواج ، وتكريه كل في الآخر ، حتى يقع الطلاق ، وهو أحب أبناء إبليس إلى قلبه في أدارته الكبيرة المتعددة ، وعلاجه أن تقول ((أعوذ بالله من الشيطان داسم الرجيم ، وجنده وأبنائه )) .

والثالث : أسمه ( الأعور ) ويختص هو وإدارته بتيسير الزنا والحض عليه . ويطلق أبنائه يزينون النصف الأسفل للمرأة إذا خرجت إلى الشارع ، وكل فضائح الجنس ومصائب الزنا تأتي عن طريق هذه الإدارة .

والرابع : أسمه ( مسوط ) وهم مختص وإدارته بشئون الكذب كبير وصغير ، بل يبلغ الجرأة به وبأبنائه إلى حد التشكل في صورة رجل ويجلس في مجلس ويفتري الكذب أو يطلق إشاعة يرددها الناس دون تبصر .

والخامس : اسمه ( زلنبور) وهذا الشيطان يشرف على الأسواق في كل إنحاء العالم هو وأبناؤه ، وهم من وراء الغش والشجار والعراك والشتائم والتقاتل .

ففاجأته بقولي : أريد جديداً .. لقد قرأت مثل هذا .. فذالك معلوم لدينا .. 

قال : ليس مشكلة .. ممكن أن أقول لك عشرات آلاف الأسماء . ولكن ليس ذالك مهماً ، إنما المهم الأستعاذه بالله منهم ومن شرورهم .

قلت : فهل هؤلاء الخمسة لا يزالون أحياء ، خاصة إن مجاد تحدث عنهم منذ ألف وثلاثمائة عام ..؟!

قال مصطفى : نعم .. نعم .. لا يزالون أحياء .. فالجن معمر وأغلبنا يعيش مئات السنوات ، ومنا من يعيش آلاف السنين . 

قلت بدهشة : آلاف السنين ؟ 

قال : نعم .. منا من يعيش آلاف عام ، ومنا من يعيش أربعة أو خمسة أو سبعة آلاف عام ، لكن من الشياطين من هو معمر مثل إبليس منذ القدم ، كهؤلاء الخمسة من أبناء إبليس ، إذ لا يزالون أحياء !

قلت له : و أنت كم عمرك ؟؟ 

وهنا صمت قليلاً ، وظل يحملق في كأنه ينظر من خلال عيني إلى أعماقي .. كمن يريد قراءة شيء ما .. فكررت السؤال ...

فقال : أقسم بالله ما تضرني ..

قلت بدهشة وباعتقاد لما أقول : أقسم بالله ألا أضرك .. 

قال : مازلت صغير السن .. فانا أعتبر بمقياس الإنس كمن عمره خمسة عشر عاماً أو سبعة عشر عاماً . 

قلت : لا أنا أريد عمرك الحقيقي .. اعني بمقياس الجن ..

قال : عمري ( 180 ) سنة .. وهو بمقياس الجن يعتبر صبا وشباب !!

قلت له : ووالدك .. ألا يزال حياً ؟؟

قال : لا .. لقد هلك في معركة وشجار كبير نشب بينة وبين ساعده الأيمن وكان أسمه ( هود ) .. وموته كان عن ألف سنة إلا خمسين .. أما جدي الكبير ، فقد كان يسترق السمع فأتبعه شهاب ثاقب أهلكه ، ومات عن عمر يناهز آلاف السنين . 

قلت له : أتعرف عمره بالتحديد .. 

قال : لا .. لكن من المعمرين الكبار .. 

*يتتتتتتتتبع في يوم ثاني*

----------


## بنت المذكور

ام عيووووووووووون رووووعه كملي كملي دخيييلج 
نشي بسج ارقااااد هئ ابا التكمله

----------


## محظوظه&مبروكه

للرفع

----------


## Ms.3wash

يا سلاااام .. يؤبرني الي فاج الموضوع والله أحب هالسوالف 

كملوا انا من زمان قبل اسجل خواتي خبروني عن البارتات الجديمة اول بارت أشهدة ...  :Smile:  

كملوا

----------


## محظوظه&مبروكه

في ضيافة الجن..خالد وحبيبته زيزفونه ..ممنوع لأصحاب القلوب الضعيفه
في ضيافة الجن!!!
الجزء الأول

البحث عن لقمة العيش من أحد ألأسباب التي أبعدت الناس عن مسقط رأسهم و خالد كذلك...
هو شاب في مقتبل العمر يعمل حديثاً في مدينة تبعد ما يقارب 300 كلم عن مسقط رأسه...
في كل عطلة أسبوعية يعود إلى مسقط رأسه, يقضي أياماً بين أهله و أحبابه ثم يعود ليذوب في زحمة العمل...
هذا الأسبوع سيخرج من عمله متأخراً قليلاً و ذلك لإنجاز عمل إضافي..
كل دقيقة يقضيها بين أهله كانت تعني له الكثير لذلك كان متكدراً من هذا التأخير...
هبط الظلام و لم ينهي عمله بعد... فاتته فترة العصر بكل ما فيها من نشاط و حيوية و ربما لن يصل إلا متأخراً يكون حينها الوقت قد ضاع ...
ما أن أنهى خالد عمله حتى أنطلق راضاً... وصل لسيارته و استقلها...
أطلق لها العنان في ذلك الطريق السريع عله يدرك بعضاً مما فاته...
لم يمض كثيراً على غياب الشمس بيد إن رحلته ما زالت في بدايتها...
زاد إحساسه بالوحشة طول المسافة و غياب القمر و قلة السيارات...
وصل إلى نقطة يجب أن يهدئ فيها من سرعته قليلاً, فهي منطقة لنقطة تفتيش عسكرية مهجورة و ضعت أمامها بعض "المطبات" الاصطناعية...
خفف من سرعته حتى إذا جاوز نقطة التفتيش بدأ يزيد من سرعته تدريجياً...
أمامه و على الطريق لمح شيئاً يتحرك... ربما كان كلباً...
أضاء خالد الأنوار العالية لسيارته ليتبين أن ما يتحرك ليس كلباً و لكن إنسان...
شخص يقطع الطريق من الجهة الأخرى...
نظر إلى الخلف من خلال مرآته ليعطي نفسه الوقت الكافي ليتوقف إن استدعى الأمر لذلك... كان
كان هناك شاحنه كبيره خلفه لكنها على مسافة بعيده نوعاً ما ... في الجهة ألمقابله كانت سيارة أخرى...
أضاءت السيارة المقابلة من أنوارها ما يعنى أن صاحبها أيضا قد لاحظ ذالك الشخص الذي يعبر الطريق ببطء ...
الغريب في الأمر أن الشخص قصير جدا...
لا ... لم يكن شخصا عادى...بل كان طفلا ...
بدء يهدئ خالد من سرعته... أما الطفل فمازال في طريق السيارة القادمة ويتحرك ببطء ...
عبر الطفل الطريق المقابل و أصبح في طريق خالد مباشرا ...
نظر خالد من خلال مرآته إلى الخلف ليجد أن الشاحنة قد اقتربت منه كثيرا...
أمام خالد عدة خيارات ... يستطيع أن ينحرف بسيارته ويخرج خارج الطريق إلى المنطقة الترابية حتى يتجاوز الطفل وأيضا يستطيع أن ينحرف قليلا باتجاه السيارات القادمة ويتجاوز الطفل بسلام ...
المشكلة أن الشاحنة خلف سيارة خالد قد تدهس الطفل فسائقها لا يعلم بما يحدث...
بسرعة قرر خالد!!!
لحظة!!!!!
لم يكن طفلاً!!! بل كانت طفلة!!!
فتاة صغيرة... اقترب منها خالد بسيارته فلم تعرها أي اهتمام...
أستمر خالد في التخفيف من سرعته حتى إذا وازى الفتاة فتح باب سيارته و حملها من ذراعها بسرعة و هو يخرج إلى المنطقة الترابية خارج الطريق و باب السيارة ما زال مفتوحاً...
مرت الشاحنة و سائقها يطلق أبواقها بشدة موجهاً لخالد سيلاً من الشتائم...
في نفس الوقت عبرت السيارة المقابلة و أبواقها تنطلق بقوة...
تنفس خالد الصعداء بعد أن أنقذ الطفلة و أصبح هو أيضاً في مأمن من حادث وشيك كاد أن يودي بحياتهما معاً...
وضع خالد الفتاة في حضنه و هو في دهشة من أمرها...
لاحظ خالد أنها خفيفة بخفة ريشة...
ينظر إليها بإعجاب و دهشة...
فتاة صغيرة في الثانية و النصف أو الثالثة من عمرها... كالقمر...
ترتدي جلباباً أبيض مائل إلى الحُمرة...
شعرها كستنائي اللون ممتد على ظهرها بشكل جديلة...
شعَرَ خالد بجمالها و ولوجها إلى الروح دون عناء...
حاول أن ينظر إلى عينها لكنها كانت تشيح بوجهها عنه...
لم تنظر الفتاة إليه و لم تبكي أيضاً...
عيناها مفتوحتان تنظر إلى البعيد بهدوء عجيب...
لم يكن خالد ينظر إليها فقط بل كان يشعر بها.. غير الطفولة لا شئ في ملامحها...
لا خوف.. لا رعب.. لا ابتسامة.. و لا حتى تعجب...
ملامح جامدة لكن جميلة...
لم يستطع خالد تحديد الغريب فيها... ما يعرفه أنها أجمل طفلة رآها يوماً في حياته... براءة...

أين أهلها؟ََ!! و كيف وصلت إلى هنا؟!! هل تراهم من البدو الذين يعشون في هذه المنطقة؟!! و هل يتركون أطفالهم هائمين حول الخطر بهذه الطريقة؟!!
تلفت خالد يمنة و يسرى لكنه لم يرى أحداً في إثر الفتاة...
قبلها خالد دون شعور منه فأغلقت عينيها...
رائحتها عبقة, ليست رائحة عطر أو طيب, بل رائحة العشب الأخضر الندي...
قبَّلَها بعمق فاستكانت... قبَّلّها ثانية و ثالثة فغطت وجهها بكفيها.. أسره جمالها و بهرته طفولتها...
هم خالد بسؤالها كيف وصلت إلى هذا المكان غير أنه شعر بحركة غريبة...
شيء ما لفت انتباهه...
نظر إلى النافذة البعيدة عنه ليرى شخصاً واقفاً و قد الصق وجهه بزجاج النافذة...
كان ينظر إلى خالد باستهجان و هو يُقَبِل الطفلة...
تحرك الشخص إلى الخلف قليلاً و هو ينظر إلى خالد بتوجس و كانت عيناه تتحركان بشكل غريب جداً...
تحركت الطفلة و نظرت باتجاه الشخص...
سمعها خالد و كأنها تهمس بكلمات...
جمد الشخص في مكانه حرك شفتيه بكلمات لم يسمعها خالد..
ابتعد قليلاً عن النافذة ثم تحرك باتجاه مقدمة السيارة...
دار نصف دورة حول السيارة ليلتف و يقترب من نافذة خالد...
كان خالد يتابعه بنظراته حتى وصل أمام الباب ليتبين لخالد أنه فتاً في حدود الثانية عشرة من عمره...
التفتت الطفلة إلى خالد... نظرت إلى عينيه مطولاً...
عيناها بلون موج البحر الهادئ... كأن زرقتهما تتماوج...
نقلت بصرها إلى الفتى الغريب و الذي بدوره لم يتحدث مع خالد بل وجه كلامه إلى الطفلة قائلاً: ما الذي أتى بك إلى هنا؟!!
طبعاً لم تجب الطفلة و كل ما استطاع خالد قوله كان بصوت خافت جداً...
قال: انتبهوا عليها!!!
حملها الفتى دون أن يعلق على كلام خالد و غادر من نفس الجهة التي حضر منها
و قبل أن يغيبهما الظلام نظرت الطفلة إلى خالد ثم أبتسمت و أغلقت عينها و رمت برأسها على كتف الفتى...
سارا قليلاً ثم غابا في الظلام...
كل هذا و خالد واقف يراقب...
سؤال يسأله خالد لنفسه: إذا كانوا يسكنون هذه الجهة فما الذي أوصل طفلة كهذه إلى الجهة الأخرى من الطريق السريع؟!!
كان خالد كالمشدوه لا يدري ما الذي يحدث... لكنه يعرف أن رؤيته لهذه الطفلة أشعرته براحة غريبة جداً...
وضع خالد رأسه على مقود السيارة... أغمض عينيه... تنفس بعمق...
ما زال يجد رائحة الطفلة... رائحة جميلة بحق...
فجأة, شعر بطرقات على جوانب سيارته... سيل من الحجارة تُقذف باتجاهه...
فتح عينيه... نظر حوله ليجد السكون... و السكون فقط...
(خالد من الذين لا يخشون الظلام و لا ترهبهم أخبار الجن...)
ردد بينه و بين نفسه بحنق:" أطفال البدو!!!
لماذا هذا الإزعاج... سأغادر قبل أن يحطموا السيارة "
أدار مقود سيارته و انطلق متابعاً رحلته......

يتبع فما زال للقصة أحداث!!! 


الجزء الثاني...

وصل خالد إلى أهله و انشغل مع أصدقاءه لكنه أبداً لم ينسى تلك الطفلة... خفتها جمالها عبقها و غموضها...

صورتها تستحوذ على مساحة كبيرة من تفكيره...
يتمنى أن يراها مرة أخرى...
يتمنى أن ينظر إلى عينيها...

لم يكن خالد كعادته بين أهله...

بل كان مشغول البال... لا يدري ما الذي يجعل صورة الطفلة راسخة في ذاكرته...
وعلى غير العادة, تمنى أن تنتهي العطلة الأسبوعية سريعاً ليعود إلى مقر عمله فربما يصادف الطفلة مرة أخرى

أصبح يرسم صوراً و أحداثاً في عقله...
تارةً يتخيل أنه لو لم يحضر ذلك الفتى لذهب بها إلى أهلها و وبخهم...
تخيل أيضاً أنه يدخل القرية دخول الفاتحين و هو يحمل الطفلة فيستقبله الجميع بالشكر و العرفان...

تخيل والدة الطفلة مهرولة إليه باكية فتحتضن الطفلة و تشكره على صنيعه...
ثم تخبره بأنها فقدتها من أيام ثلاثة...

و تخيل فتاة في ريعان الصبا تقترب منه فتقبل رأسه و دموعها قد سالت على خديها...
تخيل أن هذه الفتاة هي أختها فتعجب بشهامة خالد ثم تحبه و تتعلق به...
و كانت هذه أكثر صورة استحوذت على تفكيره و رسمت قراراً يتخذه لاحقاً

وتارة يتخيل أن أهلها يغدقون عليه بالمال والمجوهرات شكراً وعرفاناً ...
لكن يعود خالد إلى واقعه... فيحتسب عند الله ويسأل الله أن يجعل ما فعله لوجهه خالصاً لا رياء فيه ولا شبهه...

ظل خالد على هذا الوضع حتى انتهت العطلة الأسبوعية وحان وقت عودته إلى حيث عمله...
أنطلق خالدا من رحلة العودة وهو يدافع صورة الطفلة من خياله...
حين أقترب خالدا من نفس المكان... شعر بحاجة ملحه للتوقف... حاول أن يتجاهل هذا الشعور ويمضي في طريقه لكنه عجز عن ذلك...
فكَّر أن يتوقف ليقضي حاجته إلا أنه كان يحاول الصمود حتى يصل إلى أقرب استراحة
صورة ولحدة في خيله تحكم تصرفاته...
كان يتخيل شقيقة الطفلة...
, فتاة جميلة تتعلق برجولته و شهامته دوناً عن كل شباب القرية فتحبه و يحبها ليصورا أجمل قصة حب في تلك الصحراء...
أخيراً قرر خالد... سيتوقف ... يجب أن يقضي حاجته... لن يستطيع أن يصبر دقيقه واحده , فربما يرى ما يتمنى...
. . ! ! وربما كان يقنع نفسه...
توقف خالد في نفس المكان الذي ظهرت منه الفتاة وجه سيارته على خارج الطريق وأضاء الأنوار العالية ليجدها أرضا منبسطة جرداء ممتدة بمد البصر....
أرض خالية...لا شجر فيها ولا بيوت شعر...
أدار مقود السيارة وأتجه بها إلى الجهة الأخرى...
الجهة التي ظهر منها الفتى وغاب فيها بعد أن أخذ الفتاة...
توقع أن يرى شيئاً في هذا الاتجاه...نزل من سيارته... ألقى نظرة فاحصه شامله ليعود إليه بصره بلا شيء...ارض خاليه...
جلس خالد وقضى حاجته... وما أن انتهى وقفل راجعاً إلى سيارته حتى تسمر في مكانه...
رأى شخصاً واقفاً جوار سيارته... تقدم قليلاً ليجده ذات الفتى...
تلفت خالد يمنه ويسرى قبل أن يوجهه كلامه إلى الفتى قائلاً: أنت؟ من أين أتيت؟!!!
أشار الفتى إلى البعيد ودون أن يتكلم ...
كان الفتى يرتدي ثوباً طويلاً جداً...
همهم بكلمات غريبة قبل أن يقول لخالد بصوت أقرب لأصوات الرجال: ماذا تفعل هنا؟!!
كان صوته أكبر من سنه بكثير...
أجاب خالد: أردت أن أقضي حاجتي وأرى في أي الجهات قريتكم...
قال الفتى مباشرة: إذن فلنذهب فوالدي يتمنى أن يشكرك على صنيعك..
لم ينتظر الفتى جواب خالد بل فتح باب السيارة من جهة السائق وركب... قضى وقتاً وهو يجمع ثوبه قبل أن يرمي بنفسه على المقعد الآخر... نظر إلى خالد وأشار له بأن يركب...
ركب خالد السيارة وهو يسأل الفتى: في أي اتجاه؟... أشار له الفتى قائلاً من هنا!!! 
شعر خالد بأن رائحة الفتى قوية نوعاً ما... كان جالساً وقد جمع الزائد من ثوبه أمامه... ليتبين لخالد أن الثوب طويل أكثر مما يتوقعه العقل...

نظر الفتى إلى خالد وهو يقول: هل أتيت لتراها؟!!
لكن ما أن نظر في عيني الفتى حتى لاحظ أمراً غريباً... سرت قشعريرة قوية في جسده... 
نظر خالد إلى عيني الفتى ليجدهما بلمعان عيون القطط... لاحظ الفتى تركيز خالد في عينيه فأغلقهما لبرهة قبل يفتحهما فيجدها خالد بلون أبيض مشع لا سواد بهما أقنع خالد نفسه بأنه يتوهم.... رأى الفتى علامات التعجب في وجه خالد فأغمض عينيه من جديد... فتحهما فرآهما
شعر خالد بأنه في مكانٍ نسيه بني البشر...
بدأ يشعر بخوفٍ لم يعرف كنهه...
خوفٌ من المجهول... من العالم السفلي...
لكنه و رغم ذلك يحاول أن يقنع نفسه بالعكس...

سار خالد بسيارته في الوادي وهو مسلوب الإرادة... 
يعجز عن التوقف يعجز عن الكلام أيضا...
دخل خالد بين جبلين عظيمين وفي الأمام جبل آخر يغلق الطريق...طلب الفتى من خالد التوقف... فقد وصلا إلى القرية... 

ترجل الفتى فتبعه خالد...
نظر إلى الخلف فرأى أنه بين جبال أربعة...
سار الفتى وخالد خلفه لينزلا إلى منطقة منخفضة عن الوادي...
ما أن نزل خالد حتى رأى القرية أمامه...

قرية مظلمة إلا من بعض الأضواء المنبعثة من أمام أبواب المنازل...
هناك بعض الفوانيس الضوئية موزعة على أرجاء القرية...
منازل صغيرة متباعدة...
هدوء غريب و سكون رتيب... 

كانت خطوات الفتى سريعة فأسرع خالد للحاق به...
انعطف الفتى بعد أول منزل في القرية فهرول خالد ليدركه...
وما أن انعطف خالد حتى شد انتباهه مشهد غريب...

رأى رجل ضخم الجثة يجلس القرفصاء و قد ربطت إحدى قدميه بسلسلة كبيرة مثبتة إلى جذع شجرة شامخة...
ظنه خالد في بادئ الأمر مجنوناً
إلا أن قدم الرجل الأخرى كانت مربوطة بسلسلة أصغر لكن نهايتها رُبِطت حول رقبة شاة سوداء...
...

يتبع......

في الجزء القادم سنعرف قصة هذا الرجل و ماذا فعل مع خالد...
و سنعرف كيف تطورت الأحداث و إلى ماذا آلت إليه الأمور...

----------


## محظوظه&مبروكه

الجزء الثالث
حين مر خالد بجوار الرجل وثبت الشاة مطلقة صوتاً غريباً...
رفع الرجل رأسه لتلتقي نظراته بنظرات خالد...
هاج الرجل وصاح صيحة عظيمة و هو يندفع باتجاه خالد لكن السلسلة حالت دون وصوله إليه...
كان الرجل قريباً من خالد بحيث لفحت أنفاسه النتنة وجه خالد...
كان يطلق زمجرة غريبة و يتمتم بكلمات لا قِبل لخالد بها...
هنا .. و هنا فقط سكن الرعب بين أوصاله فسرت في جسده قشعريرة كادت أن توقف قلبه...شعر أنه لا يقوى على الوقوف على قدميه...
تراجع خالد خطوات إلى الوراء ثم تلفت حوله في خوف...
رأى الفتى بعيداً ينظر إليه...
تحرك خائفاً وجلاً وانطلق في إثر الفتى و الذي بدوره اختفى بين المنازل...
في هذه اللحظة لمح خالد شخص يقترب منه ببطء...
ثبت خالد في مكانه و هو موقن أنه ليس بين بني البشر...
حركة الشخص الغريب تدل على أن هناك خطبٌ ما...
شعر أن ما سيحدث أمرٌ لن تحمد عقباه...
كان الشخص الغريب مخيفٌ في خطواته...
يخطو خطوة ثم يقفز في الثانية و يرجع رأسه إلى الوراء بقوة... أوجس خالد منه خيفة و سلَّم أمره لله...
حين تبين خالد شكل الشخص الغريب صُعِقَ مما رأى...
رجلٌ بلا ملامح!!! 
بل بلا وجه!!!
لا شيء سوى فتحات تقوم مقام الفم و العين أما الأخرى فممسوحة...
قطعتا لحم سوداء تتدلى من كتفيه بدلاً من الذراعين...
ساقان قصيرتان متصلتان بقدمين مفتوحتين في الاتجاه الآخر...
أنحلت العقدة عن لسان خالد ليصيح بأعلى صوته"أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم"...
توقف الرجل أمام خالد مباشرة ...
تقلص حجم ما يفترض أن تكون عينه الوحيدة...
كشر عن فمٍ لا أسنان فيه أطلاقاً...
تمتم بكلماتٍ غريبة و بصوت كالرعد يصم الآذان...
تحدث إلى خالد بغلظة وقال: لماذا تستعيذ بالله؟!!
هل رأيت شيطاناً؟!!! 
لم يجبه خالد بل فتح عينيه على مصراعيها...
تابع الغريب كلامه قائلاً: هل تظن أن أشكالكم أنتم بنو البشر تعجبنا؟!!
هل تعتقد بأن هذا التشكل القبيح يعجنا؟!! لقد أُجبِرنا من ملك القبيلة بأن نتشكل بهيئة البشر بسبب وجودك على أرضنا...
كان خالد يستمع وقد تجمدت أوصاله حتى عن الهرب...
يشعر ببردٍ يسري في أطرافه...
يقرأ في سره ما قد حفظه من كتاب الله...
لم ينتظر الغريب أي ردٍ من خالد بل باغته بسؤال:
هل تريد أن ترى شكلي الحقيقي؟!!
قلها... ليس عليك سوى أن تطلب ذلك!!!
استرسل الغريب قائلاً: لا داعي لأن تطلب سترى شكلي الحقيقي
بدأ الغريب في التشكل...
أول ما لحظه خالد كان تلك القطع اللحمية و هي تكتسب صلابة...
تمددت القطع اللحمية و اكتست بأجزاء مثل قشور السمك...
تلاشت القدمين ليسقط الغريب على ركبتيه ويتخذ وضعية السجود...
من منتصف ظهره برزت مجموعة عظمية متصالبة ذات رؤوس حادة...
تمتد الرؤوس الحادة لتغرس في جانبي الرقبة...
أنفتق رأس الغريب ليكشف عن رأس صغير جداً شبيه برؤوس الكلاب...
ترنح خالد في مكانه وسقط أرضاً و هو يطلق صرخة عظيمة "يا الله"...
سمع خالد صوت من خلفه كصوت الريح و لاحظ أن الغريب قد جمُد مكانه...
التفت خالد إلى الخلف برعب ليرى تلك الطفلة مقبلة إليه مهرولة...
لكنها في هذه المرة كانت أكبر من قبل...
فقد رآها بحدود السابعة أو الثامنة من عمرها...
تجاوزت الطفلة خالد و وقفت بينه و بين الغريب فكان العجب ما رآه خالد...

يتبع فالأحداث أكثر 


الجزء الرابع...

تجاوزت الطفلة خالد و وقفت بينه و بين الغريب فكان العجب ما رآه خالد...
++++++++++++++++++++ +
رأى الطفلة واقفة بينه و بين الغريب...
أستطاع أن يرى وجهها و هو يزداد صلابة و غموضاً...
وقفت الطفلة برهة... 
أطرقت برأسها إلى الأرض و الغريب ثابت لا يتحرك...
رفعت رأسها بهدوء و هي تنظر إلى النجوم...
أشارت للكائن الغريب بأصبعها و هي ترسم علامة دائرة في الهواء...
مع أشارتها تموج الغريب قبل أن يبدأ شكله في التحول الى ما يشبه الكلب لكنه بدا برأسين...
أشارت بيدها مرة أخرى فتكور الغريب على نفسه و برزت على ظهره ثلاثة أقدام مسطحة...
عادت الطفلة تشير بيدها عِدة مرات و هي تطلق زمجرة خافتة...
استوى الغريب واقفاً على قدميه إلا أن الجزء الأعلى من جسده كان مطموس الشكل هلامي الحركة...
تراجعت الطفلة إلى الخلف فتجاوزت خالد ليصبح من جديد بينها و بين الكائن الغريب...
أستطاع خالد و ببقايا عقله المحطم أن يفكر في الهرب فها هي الطفلة تعجز!!! وقد تصبح هي الضعيفة بلا شك!!!
زحف خالد محاولاً الهرب... 
وما أن أدار إلى الخلف حتى اصطدم بوجه الطفلة أحمر قاني بعينين تومضان بشدة و كل غموض الأرض على محياها...
عاد خالد ليسقط مكانه بينما بدأ الغريب يقترب من الطفلة رويداً رويدا...
ضربت الفتاة بقدمها الأرض فاهتز الكائن الغريب و تمدد على الأرض ويصبح كحيةٍ جرداء على جوانبها ما يشبه الأجنحة...
بدا الكائن الغريب عاجزاً عن إتقان أي شكل يتحول إليه...
وما هي إلا برهة حتى برز للكائن الغريب رأس أسود كبير...
بدأ الرأس يكبر و يتعاظم حتى أصبح أكبر من الجسد...
أقترب الكائن من الطفلة فرفعت يدها و هوت بها على ذلك الرأس لتطوح الكائن بعيداً بقوةٍ لا تصدر عن أعتا الرجال...
تدحرج الكائن و هو يطلق خواراً هائلاً و يغرس رأسه في الأرض قبل أن يبدأ بالتلاشي و الذوبان...
على صوت خوار الكائن العالي رأى خالد أبواب منازل القرية تُفتح و النوافذ تُشَرَّع...
من هذا المشهد, أنخرط خالد في بكاء مرير وكأنه طفل...
سلوته الوحيدة أنه كان يتمتم بآياتٍ كان يحفظها...
التفتت الطفلة إلى خالد ...
تقدمت باتجاهه...
أمسكت برأسه...
قربت وجهها منه... 
همست في أذنه بصوتٍ طفولي عذب: لا تخف, لن يؤذيك بعد الآن!!!
و كانت هذه أول مرة يسمع فيها خالد صوت الطفلة و هي تتكلم...
في هذه الأثناء رأى خالد أشباحاً تعبر الأبواب و النوافذ...
رأى رهطاً منهم يتحرك في الظلام باتجاهه...
منهم من يمشي على قدمين و منهم ما يزحف زحفاً...
و منهم أيضاً ما يبدو أنه يطير...
أغتم خالد لهذا الأمر كثيراً...
لم تعد كلمة "رعب" تصف ما يشعر به...
تمنى أن يتوقف قلبه عن النبض علَّه يرتاح...
تمنى أن يشرق قرص الشمس و يزيح هذا الظلام...
و بيأس الغريق الذي فقد الأمل في النجاة بكى...
اتسعت عيناه هلعاً وهو ينظر إلى الطفلة تسقط على ركبتيها...
نعم!!!
لو استطاعت الطفلة على ذلك الكائن الغريب فلن تقوى على المجموعة القادمة...
بدأ عددهم يزداد و هم يتقدمون باتجاهه...
لسان حاله يقول: كم شيطاناً منهم سيتلبسه؟!!
حين وصلوا إلى حيث استطاع خالد أن يتبين أشكالهم شرع في قراءة آية الكرسي بصوت عالٍ...
وقفوا أمامه برهة, يتقدمهم شيخ مهيب كامل الخلقة بلحيةٍ بيضاء...
في الأمر شيء واحد غريب جعل خالد يتأكد بأن الشيخ أيضاً من الجن!!!
كانت قدما الشيخ حافيتان والأغرب من ذلك أنهما لا تلامسان الأرض...
قامت الطفلة من جلستها و تعلقت بيد الشيخ و هي تشير إلى خالد...
أنقطع صوت خالد و أصبح يقرأ آية الكرسي همساً...
تبسم الشيخ في وجه الطفلة و تقدم من خالد...
انحنى الشيخ و سأل خالد بصوتٍ غليظ: ماذا تقرأ و على من؟!!!
أبتلع خالد لعابه و هو يفكر: لماذا لا تردعهم حتى آية الكرسي؟!!
لمن سيلجأ بعد الله و بمن يحتمي؟!!
ماذا سيكون مصيره الآن و قد عجز عن دفعهم عنه؟!!

هل فعلاً لا تردعهم آية الكرسي؟ و لماذا؟
هذا و أكثر سنعرفه في الجزء القادم...
إضافة إلى الجزء الرابع... 


انحنى الشيخ و سأل خالد بصوتٍ غليظ: ماذا تقرأ و على من؟!!!
أبتلع خالد لعابه و هو يفكر: لماذا لا تردعهم حتى آية الكرسي؟!!
لم يجب خالد على كلام الشيخ و الذي بدوره استرسل قائلاً: يا خالد!!! لا تقلق فلن يؤذيك أحد, نحن مثلك ندين بالإسلام و نعرف حرمة أذية المسلم...
قال خالد بوجل: من أنتم و ماذا تريدون مني...
أجاب الشيخ باسماً: نحن قوم من الجن وأنا ملك الجن في هذا الوادي و قد أمرت القبيلة بحسن استقبالك بعد ما فعلته لابنتي"زيزفونة" و أشار الشيخ إلى الطفلة...
نظر خالد إلى الطفلة و قد بدأ يزول ما به من خوف فابتسمت له بوداعة...
نظر خالد إلى الشيخ و سأله بصوتٍ متهدج: هل تحلف بالله بأنكم لن تؤذوني؟!!
رَبْتَ الشيخ على رأس خالد فشعر بيده دافئة دفئ يسري إلى القلب سكينة و هدوء...
تنحنح الشيخ قبل أن يقول لخالد: لا تقلق فلن يعصي أمري احد من القبيلة...
تلفت خالد حوله فرأى الفتى واقفاً
أشار إليه و هو يسأل الشيخ: و هذا الفتى هل هو أبنك؟
أجاب الشيخ:لا أنه "طارخ" أبن أخي و هذا الذي بجواره والده, أخي " هيدبا"... 
قال خالد و قد أكتسب ثقة أكبر و مسح دموعه: لكن لماذا كانت الطفلة وحيدة هناك و كيف تغفلون عنها؟
قبل أن يجيب الشيخ تدخل الفتى"طارخ" قائلاً: أراك قد مسحت دموعك و صرت تتكلم بحرية و للتو كنت تبكي كالطفل الرضيع...
صمت خالد و هو يشعر أن الفتى"طارخ" يمقته و قد يضره
هنا تدخل "هيدبا" والد طارخ موجهاً كلامه إلى أبنه: ومن سمح لك بالكلام؟
أطرق الفتى برأسه إلى الأرض بطاعة في حين اقتربت الطفلة من خالد و أمسكت بيده تحثه على الوقوف...
قال ملك الجن بصوتٍ حنون: هيا يا خالد, قم بنا إلى قصري سأشرح لك كل شي قبل أن يحل الصباح فأنت الليلة في ضيافتنا...
وقف خالد و عن يمينه الطفلة" زيزفونة" و عن يساره ملك الجن و "طارخ" و "هيدبا"...
وقفوا مواجهين لأفراد قبيلة الجن قبل أن يقول ملكهم بصوت عالٍ:
مرحباً بك يا خالد في قرية الجن مرحباً بك خارج عالم البشر!!مرحباً بك...
أنت الآن في ضيافتنا, أنت الآن!!!!!!!!
"في ضيافة الجن".!!!!
امتلأ الوادي بالترحيب و ضجت أركانه بالهتافات و الصيحات الغريبة...
أما خالد فقد تلفت ينظر إلى تلك الشخوص في الظلام ...
فلا يدري كيف ستكون الضيافة...
في الجزء القادم سنعرف كيف كانت ضيافة الجن...
و سنعرف ما حدث في قصر الملك من أحداث 



الجزء الخامس

أنطلق خالد معهم و خلفه باقي أفراد قبيلة الجن...
شعر بهم يحتفون به و ستقبلونه استقبال الأبطال...
حين يلتفت حوله يراهم يزدادون عدداً...
الذين يستطيعون التشكل بأشكال قريبة من أشكال البشر هم القريبون منه أما اللذين تنقصهم الخبرة و المهارة فهم في الصفوف الخلفية...
و يستطيع أيضاً أن يرى بعض الأشكال المرعبة و الأعين المتوهجة لكنه و بعد طمأنة ملك القبيلة له وجد نفسه أكثر ثقةً...
ساروا جميعاً و هو ممسك بيد الطفلة حتى إذا وصلوا إلى جبل عظيم التفوا حوله ليراه خالد من الجهة الأخرى قصراً منيفاً...
رحبوا بخالد كثيراً و أجلسوه في صدر المجلس عن يسار ملك القبيلة, جوار خالد جلست الطفلة و كان على يسار الشيخ شقيقه "هيدبا" و يليه "طارخ"...
مجلسٌ كبير امتلأ بالجن المتشكلين على هيئات بشر
أما المجلس المقابل فقد جلس فيه أنصاف البشر!!
دارت أقداح القهوة على الحضور, تذوقها خالد ليجدها من ألذ ما ذاقه يوماً...
دار الحديث بين خالد و ملك الجن و "هيدبا" .. أحياناً يتدخل الفتى "طارخ" فبدا ذا عقلٍ راجح يسبق سنه بكثير عكس ما توقع خالد...
قال الشيخ: يا خالد!! سأخبرك الآن سبب استضافتنا لك و استقبالك في عالمنا...
نحن يا خالد من قبائل الجن المسلمة و هناك حرب دائرة بيننا و بين قبيلة أخرى من الجن و هذه القبيلة لا تدين بالإسلام, فهم من عبدة النار و قد جعلنا بيننا و بينهم منطقة عازلة و حدوداً يراقبها مجموعة من خيرة شباب القبيلة و في مقدمتهم قائدهم "طارخ"...
في بعض الأحيان تغير علينا تلك القبيلة فيتصدى لها "طارخ" و الذين معه حتى يلتحق بهم باقي أفراد القبيلة...
و بين حدود قبيلتنا و حدود القبيلة الأخرى هناك منطقة عازلة نستطيع بلوغها لكن بحذر !! فهم لا يؤمن جانبهم...
في تلك الليلة ابتعدت ابنتي"زيزفزنة" كثيراً عن حدود قبيلتنا...
و المشكلة أن عيناً من تلك القبيلة رصدت تحركاتها فأوصلت الخبر إلى ملك تلك القبيلة لينطلق في إثرها و معه الكثير من أتباعه ناوٍ اختطافها...
و من فضل الله استشعرت "زيزفونة" الخطر و حاولت العودة قبل أن يظفروا بها...
طارت "زيزفونة" في محاولة منها الوصول إلى حدود القبيلة حيث يستطيع "طارخ" حمايتها!!!
نظر خالد إلى الطفلة" زيزفونة" قبل أن ينقل بصره إلى الشيخ و هو يسأل بدهشة: و هل تطير "زيزفونة"؟
أجاب الشيخ بابتسامة: نعم يا خالد, منا نحن معشر الجن من يطير و منا من يمشي و هناك أيضاً من يعيش في الماء كالسمك...
نظر خالد إلى طارخ و هو يسأل: و هل تطير أنت يا "طارخ"؟
أجاب "طارخ": نعم يا خالد فأنا أيضاً من عائلة الملوك و طبعاً أفضل الجن هو الجن الطائر...
أعتدل خالد في جلسته و نظر إلى "زيزفونة" المبتسمة و هو يمسح على شعرها لتغمض عينيها في سكون آسر...
عاد الشيخ يتابع كلامه: حين طارت" زيزفونة" في محاولة منها النجاة أجبرتها أضواء سيارتك على أن تتشكل بسرعة إلى أي صورة فلم تجد إلا أن تتشكل بصورة طفلة حتى لا تُرعِبك...
و قد أدركوها على مشارف سيارتك حتى قبل أن نعلم بما يجري...
حين أوقفت سيارتك و حملت زيزفونة صار من الصعب عليهم الاقتراب أتدري لماذا؟
أجاب خالد باستغراب: لماذا؟!!
قال الشيخ: لأنك و قبل بداية رحلتك قرأت دعاء السفر فجعل الله لك حافظاً من عنده يمنعهم عنك...
استرسل الشيخ في كلامه قائلاً: وصلنا الخبر من طارخ بأن زيزفونة في يد إنسي مما جعلنا نغتم كثيراً فانطلق أهل القبيلة في إثرك لأننا خفنا أن يكون ساحراً من الأنس قد تمكن منها...
أول من وصل إليك كان"طارخ" ناوياً الهجوم و القضاء عليك لكنك كنت في حفظ الله فوقف طارخ حائراً...
قرر أن يخلصها رغم أمكانية احتراقه للأبد و لأنك في حفظ الله ,فلن يستطيع أن يلمس منك شعرة , غير إن زيزفونة شرحت له الموقف بلغة لا تعيها أنت و أخبرته بأن الموت قادم و أبن ملك القبيلة الأخرى في إثرها...
أخذ"طارخ" "زيزفونة" منك و قد أدركهم فرسان القبيلة الأخرى في نفس المكان الذي كنتَ تقف فيه...
كانوا ينتظرون ابتعادك فقط فلن يستطيعوا العبور مادمت واقفاً...
وحين اختفى "طارخ و زيزفونة" في الظلام شرعا أجنحتهما و طارا مبتعدين...
في هذه الأثناء كنت أنت ساكن تفكر مما منحهما الوقت الكافي للابتعاد عن الخطر, فتقابل طارخ مع باقي أفراد بالقبيلة و قد تجمعوا فأرسل "زيزفونة" مع أحدهم و عاد مع باقي الفرسان لصد الهجوم فوجدوك و قد أسندت رأسك بمقود سيارتك ساكنا...
قال خالد: نعم فقد كنت أفكر في "زيزفونة" و جمالها الطفولي و رائحتها العبقة, لأنني حين قبلتها.......
قاطعه الشيخ هازاً رأسه و هو يقول: نعم.. بلغنا يا خالد أنك كنت تقبل زيزفونة في سيارتك... 
أجاب خالد باسماً: لا بد انه "طارخ" أنت من أخبرهم يا طارخ أليس كذلك؟ 
أجاب "طارخ" بغلظة: نعم أنا من أخبرهم , هل هناك ما يمنع؟
لم يجب خالد بل اكتفى بالنظر إلى "زيزفونة" و هو يسأل باسماً: تطيرين أيضاً؟ و ماذا بعد؟
لم تجبه" زيزفونة" بل ابتسمت و هي تشيح بوجهها عنه بهدوء و خجل؟؟؟

قال خالد و هو موجهاً كلامه إلى الشيخ: و ماذا حدث بعد ذلك أيها الملك؟!!
قالت "زيزفونة" و هي تلكز خالد : أيها الملك؟ ثم ضحكت...
رد عليها خالد قائلاً: حسبتك لا تحبين الكلام...
ضحك الملك و هو يقول: اللحظات التي كنت مسنداً فيها رأسك بمقود السيارة كانت كانت كافية لفرساننا بأن يشكلوا صفوفهم و يقدروا عدد العدو و تشكيلاتهم و لم يكن سيتسنى لنا تجاوزك و معرفة وضعهم لولا أن كنا من المسلمين خاصةً أننا لم نكن ننوي أذيتك فدعاء السفر الذ
صمت الشيخ قليلاً قبل أن يقول: هل تذكر يا خالد تلك الحجارة التي انهمرت على سيارتك؟!!
اتسعت عينا خالد و هو ينتظر الإجابة فقد كان يظنها من أبناء البدو...
تابع الشيخ كلامه قائلاً: لقد لاحظ أحد فرساننا أن في سيارتك الكثير من أشرطة الغناء و المعازف فخشينا أن تدير آلة التسجيل فينطلق منها صوت الموسيقى و كما تعلم فإن المعازف من المحرمات...
و لو حدث ذلك لكانت فرصة للقبيلة الأخرى بأن تؤذيك
فكيف ترجو الحفظ من الله و أنت تصدح بالأغاني و في قلب الظلام؟
وهذا يا خالد ما جعل فرساننا يرمون على سيارتك بعض الحجارة علك تنطلق مبتعداً في حفظ الله و هذا ما حدث بالفعل...
و بمجرد ابتعادك اندلعت حرب طاحنة كانت الغلبة فيها لنا و كان الفضل لله ثم لك بقراءة دعاء السفر و بذلك تكون قد ساعدتنا مرتين
مرة بإنقاذك "زيزفونة" و مرة بمنحنا فرصة معرفة تشكيلة العدو و معرفة عدته و عتاده...
قال خالد مبتسماً: حماها الله من كل شر
نظر إليها فرآها تبتسم , انحنى خالد و طبع قبلة حانية على خد الطفلة ليطلق "طارخ" زمجرة خفيفة جعلت خالد ينظر إليه بتعجب و يرجع ليطبع قبلة ثانيه على خذ الطفلة الآخر قبل أن يستطرد موجهاً سؤاله إلى الشيخ: لكن ما قصة المجنون المربوط إلى الشجرة و الشاة المسلسل
رفع خالد رأسه ليلاحظ نظرات قاسية موجهه إليه من كل من في المجلس و لاحظ أن "طارخ" يغلي غضباً لكنه أطمأن حين سمع ضحكة الشيخ و هو يقول: ذلك الذي رأيته ليس مجنوناً يا خالد, لو عرفت من هو لتعجبت!!! انه..............
دعونا نترك ذلك للجزء القادم...
ترى ما قصة ذلك الرجل؟
و لماذا غضب "طارخ"؟
و ما الذي فعله خالد ليستحق تلك النظرات؟
أُفضل أن نترك معرفة ذلك في الجزء القادم...
انتظروا ضيافة الجن لنعرف ماذا سيحدث أيضاً...

----------


## محظوظه&مبروكه

الجزء السادس

رفع خالد رأسه ليلاحظ نظرات قاسية موجهه إليه من كل من في المجلس و لاحظ أن "طارخ" يغلي غضباً لكنه أطمأن حين سمع ضحكة الشيخ و هو يقول: ذلك الذي رأيته ليس مجنوناً يا خالد, لو عرفت من هو لتعجبت!!!
انه أبن ملك القبيلة الأخرى أسرناه بعد المعركة و قد حاول الهجوم عليك لأنك السبب فيما هو فيه...
قال خالد: لكن شكله كالبشر و لو ظهر لي بشكله الحقيقي ربما مت رعباً...
ابتسم الشيخ و هو يجيب: ليس ذلك باختياره إلا لفعلها لكنه مجبر على ذلك فهو أسيرنا, و ما رأيته سلسلة في قدمه ليس كذلك في حقيقة الأمر لكنه جهاز تعذيب و تحكم نحول شكله كيف نشاء و نتركه عليه, عندنا يا خالد من العلم ما لم تصلوا إليه انتم بنو البشر...
سأل خالد: و الشاة المربوطة بقدمه الأخرى...
الشيخ: تلك كانت دابته!!!
قال خالد بجدية: إذاً هو أبن الملك و أنتم أسرتموه!! ألا يعني هذا أنهم سيهجمون عليكم باستماتة بغية تخليصه؟
الشيخ: بلا!!! و قد يهجمون في أي وقت...
خالد: إذا فكوا وثاقه و أكفوا القبيلة شر الحرب...
الشيخ: سبب احتفاظنا به يستحق المخاطرة...
خالد: لم أفهم يا شيخ!!
الشيخ: كما تعلم يا خالد فإن السحرة يستعينون بالجن أو بمردة الجن و الكفرة منهم و بالجن العاصي, و قبيلة الجن تلك هي خير معين للسحرة على أذية الأنس و لذلك ترى في القرى المجاورة لهذا الوادي الكثير من البشر بين من به مس من جن أو سحر قضى عليه أو عين أقعدته, تابع الشيخ حديثه و خالد يستمع باهتمام: سنقايض أبن ملكهم بخروج أفراد قبيلتهم من الممسوسين و المسحورين و المجانين و تقريباً وُفِقنا في ذلك إضافةً إلى أنهم قد طلبوا هدنة معنا رغم أننا نخشى الغدر منهم فليسوا بمسلمين حتى نعاهدهم على اسم الله لا ينقضوه و من 
سأل خالد بتعجب: هل من الممكن أن يهاجون الآن؟!!
الشيخ: نعم.. وما الذي سيمنعهم , فنحن على الأقل لم نوقع معهم الهدنة...
نظر خالد حوله و قال في توتر واضح و هو يمسك يد الطفلة بقوة: كل أهل القبيلة هنا, فمن سيحميها من الخارج؟!!
لم يجب الشيخ بل عدَّل من جلسته مبتسماً ليتدخل شقيقه"هيدبا" قائلاً: يا خالد!! هل ترى هذه الوجوه في هذا المجلس؟!!
تلفت خالد و جال ببصره من جديد محدقاً في الوجوه و هو يقول: نعم أراها...
هيدبا: هل كانوا هنا حين دخلنا المجلس؟!!
خالد: نعم , كانوا معنا حين دخلنا المجلس..
هيدبا: لا يا خالد!! هؤلاء ليسوا هم, هؤلاء لم يدخلوا المجلس معنا, بل لم يكونوا معنا...
أستغرب خالد من هذه الكلمات قبل أن يكمل" هيدبا" كلامه قائلاً: يا خالد!! سوى الملك و أنا و "زيزفونة" و "طارخ" لا أحد آخر من هؤلاء كان معنا حين دخلنا المجلس...
خالد: لا أحد؟ هل يعني أنني كنت أتوهم؟!
هيدبا: لا , لم تكن تتوهم لكن هذه ليست وجوهنا...و هذه ليست أشكالنا... من وقت إلى آخر يتغير الموجودون في المجلس فيخرج من في المجلس لمراقبة حدود القبيلة و يدخل من كان في الخارج
أستغرب خالد!! هل يعقل ذلك؟!!
نظر إلى الطفلة فاستقبلته بابتسامتها المعهودة قبل أن يدنيها منه و يتشبث بيدها أكثر...
فخالد لا يشعر بالأمان إلا في وجهها و وجه الشيخ ملك القبيلة و قليلاً في وجه "هيدبا"
بدأت دقات قلب خالد تتسارع بعد ما سمع, لكن الشيخ تدخل في الحديث حين لاحظ أن خالد بدأ يتوتر...
قال الشيخ: لا تشغل نفسك بهذه الأمور و لا تستغرب من شيء فأنت ضيفنا و في حمايتنا
أرتاح خالد قليلاً فسأل الشيخ عن أمر آخر محير فقال: 
خالد: أيها الملكّّ أردت أن أسال عن أمر...
الشيخ: تفضل يا خالد...
خالد: ما قصة ذلك الكائن الذي تكلم معي و أراد أن يريني صورته الحقيقية قبل أن تقتله "زيزفونة"؟!!
الشيخ مبتسماً: يا خالد" زيزفونة" لم تقتله لكنها عاقبته لأنه عصى أمراً واضحاً بعدم التعرض لك من ...
تابع الشيخ كلامه قائلاً: هو واحد منا لكنه من الذين تنقصهم القدرة على التشكل جيداً و قد أزعجه أن يتشبه بالبشر لذلك سألك أن تطلب منه ذلك فيكون بعيداً عن العقاب بدعوى أنك طلبت ذلك غير أنه تعجل في ذلك و بدأ في أظهار شكله الحقيقي و حين حضرت "زيزفونة" وقع في
في هذه الأثناء تنحنح"هيدبا" فجذبت "زيزفونة" خالد من كتفه تريد أن تسر إليه بأمر...
انحنى خالد بأذنه إليها فقالت هامسة: كم عمرك يا خالد؟!!
استغرب خالد من سؤالها و قبل أن يجيب لاحظ أن"طارخ" قام من مجلسه و جلس أمام ملك الجن و والده"هيدبا"...
كان يبدو أنهم يتهامسون... شد ذلك انتباه خالد فعاد ينظر إليهم قبل أن يرمقه"طارخ" بنظرة صارمة...
عادت زيزفونة تشد خالد من كتفه فعلم أن هناك أمر لا يودون له أن يعرفه, ما يطمئن قلب خالد هو أن "زيزفونة" بجواره فأقلها لن تسمح لهم بأذيته و هي أبنه الملك إذاً ستشفع له عند والدها في أسوأ الحالات خاصة أنه لم يتعرض لهم بسوء...
أجاب خالد على سؤال زيزفونة قائلاً: 23 سنة يا "زيزفونة"
أجابت زيزفونة: هذا يعني أنني أصغر منك؟
همسهم زاد مما أشعر خالد بعدم الارتياح لكنه أجاب على كلمات "زيزفونة" على مضض و هو يقول: صحيح يا زيزفونة, هذا يعني أنكِ أصغر مني...
همت زيزفونة بالحديث لكنها صمتت فجأة لأن خالد و لكي يشعر بأكبر قدر من الأمان و ليشعر القبيلة بأنه يحب "الطفلة" ابنة ملكهم
فقد مال على زيزفونة و حملها و أجلسها في حضنه و أخذ يقبلها و هو يقول بصوت مرتفع قليلاً: نعم أنتي أجمل طفلة و ابنة أفضل ملك لأفضل قبيلة...
وقف "طارخ" و قد أنهى حديثه مع والده و مع الملك ليقول بصوتٍ عصبي و عالي و شديد اللهجة: يااااااااااا خاااااااااااااالد!!!
أرتعب خالد و قامت "زيزفونة" من حضنه و ارتمت في حضن والدها و هي تطلق زمجرة عالية مُظهِرة مخالب غريبة في أصابع يديها...
انزوت "زيزفونة" في حضن والدها و كأنها تهرب من نظرات خالد أن تقع عليها و هي بهذا الشكل...
ابتسم الملك في هيبة ليتدارك "طارخ" الموقف و سبب عصبيته فقال: حياك الله ضيفاً عندنا ثم خرج "طارخ" من المجلس غاضباً...
عادت زيزفونة و جلست بين خالد و بين والدها...
أستغرب خالد من هذا الترحيب الغريب رغم يقينه بأن "طارخ" أراد أن يقول شيئاً آخر غير الترحيب به...
الأمر الوحيد الذي خفف وطأة ألأمر على خالد هي ثقته "بزيزفونة" و بابتسامة الملك...
ما زال خالد يرى بعض نظرات الاستهجان في أعين الحاضرين من الجن المتشكلين لكنه يجهل معناها أو سببها...
أحياناً يشعر أن أصحاب تلك الأعين تتمنى الفتك به لكن سرعان ما يرى نظرات حميمية و في نفس الأعين...
ربط خالد بين اختلاف النظرات بأمر مثير و عجيب جداً...
ما كان يحول تلك النظرات من الحنق و الغضب إلى الود و القبول هي نظرات صارمة تقابلهم من عيني الطفلة"زيزفونة"!!!
عرف أن "لزيزفونة" قوة على باقي الجن لا يستهان بها...
إلا "طارخ" فيبدوا أنها تحسب له حساب, لأنه حين نطق اسم خالد بصرامة ارتمت في حضن والدها الذي بدوره ابتسم و تلك الابتسامة أخمدت غضب طارخ مهما كان سببه و جعلته يغير ما كان ينوي قوله إلى الترحيب بخالد...
لكن بقي أمر واحد محير!!! ما سبب تلك النظرات؟!!
بينما كان خالد في عمق تفكيره, دلف "طارخ" إلى الغرفة قائلاً:
حياك الله يا خالد على مأدبة شيخ القبيلة و حياك الله في ضيافة الجن...
سكت برهة ثم تابع موجهاً كلامه إلى خالد و إلى الحضور: حياكم الله جميعاً على العشاء في الغرفة الأخرى تفضلوا...
هنا و على مأدبة العشاء كان خالد على موعد مع فصول أخرى من الأحداث الغريبة في عالمٍ أقل ما يقال عنه أنه مختلف... 




توقفنا في الجزء السابق حين دخل "طارخ" إلى المجلس موجهاً كلامه إلى خالد و إلى الحضور: حياكم الله جميعاً على العشاء في الغرفة الأخرى تفضلوا...
قام ملك الجن و هو يردد: مرحباً بك يا خالد في قبيلتنا... تفضل...
تحرك خالد معهم إلى الغرفة الأخرى و في طريقه ألتفت إلى الخلف فرأى الجن خلفه زرافات...
المتشكلون بصورة مطابقة لصور البشر يسيرون خلفه مباشرة, أما الذين تنقصهم الموهبة في التشكل فهم في الصفوف الخلفية...

وصل خالد فوجد نفسه أمام ممر طويل .. فيه غرفتين متجاورتين...
دخل خالد و من معه إلى الغرفة الأولى و واصل الغير متشكلين من الجن طريقهم إلى الغرفة الثانية...
حين دخل خالد الغرفة وجد فيها صنوفاً من أجود الطعام و الكثير من الفاكهة...
غرفة كبيرة تم ترتيب الصحون فيها بشكل منسق...
على كل صحن شاة كاملة و ضعت على كمية من الأرز الذي يبدو من شكله أنه شهي جداً
توزع الجن بنفس الطريقة السابقة!!!
المطابقين لشكل البشر مع خالد في نفس الغرفة و الناقصين في الغرفة الأخرى...

شمر خالد عن ساعديه و سمى ( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم) ...
ألقى نظرة خاطفة على ساعة يده و لأول مرة منذ وطأت قدمه الوادي يفكر في الوقت...
كانت الساعة تشير إلى الثانية و النصف ليلاً في حين أنه بدأ رحلته بعد صلاة العشاء...
اليوم هو الجمعة و غداً سيكون السبت أول أيام الأسبوع... يوم عمل...
فكر خالد قليلاً: لا مشكلة سأغيب عن العمل يوم غد...
أقبل خالد على الطعام بنفسٍ مفتوحة... كان الطعام لذيذاً جداً...
بنفس الطريقة التي يحبها خالد, أو كما يحب خالد تسميته, "طعام ضيف إبراهيم"...
لاحظ خالد أن الكل يكرمه .. كما اعتاد على موائد الطعام في قبيلته..
عليك أن تؤثر الضيف على نفسك و تقطع له من اللحم أطيبه...
ليس هذا وجه الغرابة...
الغريب هو أن الجن الموجودين مع خالد على المائدة يزيلون اللحم من على العظم بعناية فائقة فيقدمون اللحم لخالد بينما يضعون العظم بترتيب غريب في صحن كبير مطلقين ما يشبه الفحيح الخافت...
التفت خالد للمائدة المجاورة فوجدهم يفعلون ذات الشيء و بطريقة شبه آلية...
يزيلون اللحم عن العظم ويرتبون العظم بعناية في صحن كبير جوارهم بينما يضعون اللحم جانباً دون أن يأكلوا شيئاً...
لا يدري خالد هل يفعلون نفس الأمر في الغرفة الأخرى أم لا , لكن ما يعرفه أن الأمر هناك مختلف, فهو يسمع أصواتهم و كأنهم وحوش يتنافسون على فريسة...
أصواتهم غريبة.. زمجرة و صياح خافت..كلمات غير مفهومة و أصوات مختلفة..
كان خالد يأخذ بعض الطعام و يحشره في فم "زيزفونة" و التي تأخذه على مضض و تمضغه بتمهل و كأنها لا تشتهيه...
كذلك يفعل ملك القبيلة و "هيدبا" و "طارخ"... يمضغون و يبلعون ببطء شديد...
كان خالد يجلس و على يمينه جلست "زيزفونة" و طارخ في الجهة اليسرى... يقابله على نفس المائدة, مللك الجن و "هيدبا"...
معهم أيضاً و على نفس المائدة,أربعة من الجن القريبين جداً من شكل البشر إن لم يكونوا مطابقين
ما يثبت أنهم ليسوا بشراً هي تلك الحركة الآلية في فصل اللحم عن العظم إضافة إلى الفحيح الخافت...
أكل خالد بنهم فقد بلغ منه الجوع مبلغه إضافة إلى لذة الطعام...لم يشغل خالد عن ذلك إلا ثعبان ضخم جداً كان يزحف ماراً من أمام باب الغرفة...
توقف الثعبان متفحصاً من في الغرفة ليراه خالد برأسين بشريين...
صمت خالد برهة يفكر قبل أن يلكزه "طارخ" هامساً: كلمه يا خالد!!! دله إلى غرفة الطعام!!
نظر خالد إلى "زيزفونة" بهدوء قبل أن ينظر إلى الثعبان قائلاً و بسكون عجيب: الطعام في الغرفة الثانية...
ضحكت "زيزفونة" ليرفع خالد صدره و يقول بثقة أكبر: المتشكلون هنا و الأخوان الغير متشكلين في الغرفة الأخرى ليأخذوا راحتهم...
التفت ملك الجن و "هيدبا" إلى حيث الثعبان ثم عادا ينظران إلى خالد مبتسمين ...
قال "طارخ" ضاحكاً : جميل جداً يا خالد, أصبحت لا تخاف الآن
أجاب خالد: من يخشى الله لا يُخشى منه الضرر و أرى فيكم حباً للخير و بعداً عن الأذية...
راق الكلام لكل من في المجلس من الجن لكن خالد أطرق برأسه إلى الأرض قليلاً و قال بصوت هادئ و هو يهز رأسه رافعاً سبابته قال: سبحان الله...
أجاب "هيدبا": خير ما قلت يا خالد.. سبحان الله...
تدخل ملك الجن قائلاً: ملكوت الله كبير يا خالد و قدرته لا تحدها حدود...
قالت زيزفونة بصوتها الطفولي:
أكمل خالد طعامه سعيداً بحفظ الله له في هذا المكان و سعيداً بإخوانه في الدين و إن كانوا من الجن...
حين شبع خالد و تأكد من أن الجن ينتظرون منه الإذن, و كما أعتاد من عادات قبيلته حمد الله ثم كرَّم قائلاً: الحمد لله .. أكرمك الله يا ملك الجن و أكرمكم الله جميعاً...
أجابوه جميعاً: بالهناء و عافية...
حملت كل مجموعة من الجن الصحن الخاص بها و الذي امتلأ عظاماً جرداء ليس فيها مزغة لحم...
انطلقوا خارج المجلس.. سمع خالد لهم جلبة خافتة و لغط...
تأكد حينها أن عشاءهم قد بدأ للتو...
بقي مع خالد ملك الجن , " هيدبا" ,"طارخ" و "زيزفونة"...
اتجه خالد إلى حيث الماء و غسل يديه...
عاد إليهم ليتوجهوا سوياً إلى المجلس الذي كانوا فيه قبل العشاء...
وجد خالد المجلس و قد أعيد ترتيبه بشكلٍ مختلف...
أصبحت الجلسة أكثر راحة حيث تعطي خالد أكبر قدر من الحرية في الجلوس و خاصة بعد تلك الوجبة الدسمة...
جلس خالد و دارت فناجين القهوة و الشاي على الحضور...
سعادة خالد لا توصف و هو يرى نفسه في هذا العالم المختلف...
و الأجمل أنه بين مخلوقات يجمعهم دين واحد...
أصبح خالد أكثر راحة و أكثر حرية...
تلفت حوله فلم يجد زيزفونة...
سأل خالد ملك الجن: أين زيزفونة؟!!
أجابه الملك: ستأتي حالاً...
ما هي إلا دقائق حتى دخلت "زيزفونة" و قد بدلت ملابسها و تبدلت تسريحة شعرها...
هذه المرة كانت ترتدي لباساً أزرق اللون و بأكمام طويلة...
أما شعرها فقد قُسِم إلى جديلتين رآهما خالد أكثر طولاً و لمعاناً...
بدت أكثر طفولة... بل .. أكثر سحراً...
حين اقتربت "زيزفونة" أحتضنها خالد بقوة...
كان سعيداً بحضورها ثم قبلها و أجلسها جواره...
أمسك بكفها و هي بدورها ضمت أصابعه بيدها الصغيرة...
تكلم "هيدبا" موجهاً كلامه إلى خالد: لماذا تُقَبِل زيزفونة؟!!
أجاب خالد مستغرباً و بسرعة: إنها أجمل و أروع طفلة رأيتها في حياتي...
التقط ملك الجن طرف الحديث و باغت خالد بسؤال: هل تتزوجها؟!!
خالد متعجباً: أتزوج من؟
ملك الجن: هل تتزوج من ابنتي"زيزفونة"؟!!
صمت خالد و في وجهه ابتسامة ممزوجة بحذر...
فهو يخشى أن يتعرض لمشكلة ما إن هو رفض...
لكن كيف يتزوج بطفلة؟!!
قال "طارخ" و هو يبتسم في وجه خالد بصوتٍ أكثر وداً: لا تقلق يا خالد, أجب شيخ القبيلة...
تكلم"هيدبا" والد طارخ قائلاً: تكلم يا خالد, فوالله لو طلبت منا كنوز المشرق و المغرب لأحضرنا لك ما تسعنا القدرة عليه...
قال ملك القبيلة:يا خالد, إن لك علينا دين كبير و فضل بعد الله, فلو وقعت "زيزفونة" بين أيديهم لصرنا في همٍ و ابتلاء عظيم بين طاعة الله أو قبول حكمهم فينا بخدمة السحرة لأذية عباد الله المسلمين...
أجاب خالد قائلاً: كيف أتزوج من طفلة؟!ّ!
رد عليه ملك الجن قائلاً: يا خالد.. زيزفونة ليست طفلة!!!
إنها في الـــ20 من عمرها بحساب أعمار البشر,لكنه شكل ارتضته لتجعلك تشعر بقدرٍ أكبر من الاطمئنان...
أجاب خالد ببرود و في وجهه نظرة حمقاااااااء لأنه لم يفهم الكلام جيداً, أجاب قائلاً: لا تعني مساعدتي لها أنني ملكتها إنما فعلت ذلك لوجه الكريم و أشكرها على ما فعَلَته فقد شعرت في وجهها بالأمان...
أحس خالد "بزيزفونة" و هي تسحب كفها من بين أصابعه بهدوء...
نظر إليها ليجد وجهها و قد اكتسى بحمرة خجل آسرة...
رأى في عينيها نظرة ساحرة لم يفهمها و لم يرى مثلها قط...
ابتعدت "زيزفونة" قليلاً عن خالد...
لم يعي خالد ما يحدث لكنه و رغم ذلك قربها منه و أمسك بكفها من جديد فإن كان سيبحث عن الأمان فهذا هو وقته خصوصاً بعد رفضه الزواج منها...
نظرت "زيزفونة" إلى خالد بنظرة شبه مكسورة إلا أنها لم تسحب يدها هذه المرة فهي تشعر أن الخوف بدأ يسري في قلب خالد...
هم خالد بتقبيلها لكنها أشاحت بوجهها بعيداً عنه بدلال و عزةِ نفس لا تصدر عن طفلة...
ابتسم طارخ و قال بصوت هامس استطاع خالد سماعه: البشر!!! دائماً على عجل...
سمعت زيزفونة كلمات طارخ فاطرقت برأسها إلى الأرض و تنهدت بابتسامة مكسورة دون أن تُعلِق...
نظر شيخ القبيلة إلى "زيزفونة" و هو يقول: نعم أنتِ أجمل طفلة...
لحظات من الصمت مرت قطعها صوت أحدهم و هو يدخل المجلس صائحاً: القوة لله.. القوة لله.. القوة لله ثم لقبيلتنا
اقترب الشخص من الملك و قال: أيها الملك"خوصان", لقد استسلموا و وافقوا على شروطنا...
هب ملك القبيلة واقفاً و هو يردد الله أكبر.. الله أكبر...
ضج المجلس بالتكبير و التهليل فرحاً بهذا الخبر...
لم يفهم خالد جيداً لكن عرف أن "خوصان" هو أسم ملك القبيلة و والد "زيزفونة"...
احتضن ملك الجن شقيقه"هيدبا" و تعانق أفراد القبيلة...
اقترب "طارخ" من خالد و طبع قبلة على رأسه و هو يقول: يسلم رأسك يا خالد...
سأل خالد فرحاً : ماذا فعلت لأستحق هذا الشرف...
قال الشيخ و هو يحتضن خالد: هذه أخرى من مآثرك يا خالد...
لقد استسلمت قبيلة الجن الكافرة و استجابت لشرطنا بالرجوع عن أذية الأنس و مداواة من كانوا سبباً في شقاءه ولم يكن ليتسنى ذلك لولا الله ثم وجودك...
قال "طارخ" سعيداً: و هي جولة من البطولة و النصر تكتب لقبيلتنا 
تكلم"هيدبا" و هو يرفع بصره إلى السماء: اسأل الله لك أجر كل من شفي يا خالد...
الكل احتضن خالد و قبله إلا زيزفونة فقد قبَّلت يده مما جعله يشعر بسعادة و فخر أكبر...
تغيرت حركة الجن في المجلس بشكل غريب...
فكَّت "زيزفونة" من جدائلها و نثرت شعرها على كتفيها ثم تقدمت إلى منتصف المجلس...

تُرى ماذا حدث و لماذا تتصرف زيزفونة بهذه الطريقة...
سنعرف ذلك في الجزء القادم

----------


## محظوظه&مبروكه

الجزء الثامن

تغيرت حركة الجن في المجلس بشكل غريب...
فكَّت "زيزفونة" من جدائلها و نثرت شعرها على كتفيها ثم تقدمت إلى منتصف المجلس...
أغمضت عينيها قبل أن تفتحهما و ترفع رأسها 
جلست"زيزفونة" على ركبتيها و أمسكت برقبتها و كأنها تحاول خنق نفسها...
تقدم منها شيخ القبيلة و انحنى ليطبع قبلة على رأسها و ليس على جبينها أما زيزفونة فقد مسحت على جبين والدها بيدها اليسرى و الأخرى ما زالت على رقبتها...
تقدم منها عمها"هيدبا" و انحنى ليطبع ذات القبلة على رأسها و تقوم هي بالمسح على جبينه بيسراها... ثم تقدم ابن عمها"طارخ" و قام بنفس الحركة لترد عليه بمسحة من يدها على جبينه...
تقدم باقي الجن ليقوموا بنفس الحركة...
طقوس غريبة و بنفس الطريقة...
بعد أن قام آخر من في المجلس بالطقس نفسه تقدم منها شيخ القبيلة من جديد...
هذه المرة جلس أمامها على ركبتيه...
مسح الشيخ"غوصان" على شعر ابنته"زيزفونة" برقة...
و أمسك يدها الموضوعة على رقبتها بكلتا يديه و أبعدها...
قامت"زيزفونة" على قدميها و أمسكت برأس والدها قبل أن ترفع يدها بإجلال...
صاح "طارخ" بحماس: و عادت الكرامة لقبيلتنا و ثأرنا من محاولة الاعتداء على ابنة ملكنا...
ضج المجلس بعدها بصيحات النصر و الحماس...
من تلك الحركات عرف خالد أنها من عادات الجن و أن "زيزفونة" تعني أنها تعرضت للأذى و ضرر الأذى بشدة الموت خنقاً, و بعد الثأر لكرامتها يقوم كبير القوم بأبعاد يدها ما يعني أنه قد ثأر لها و لكرامتها و أن الضرر قد زال... ثم تقوم هي و تمسك برأس الشخص تعبيراً عفرح خالد من ذلك كثيراً و حمد الله على فضله و أن جعله سبباً لهذا الأمر كله...
في هذه الأثناء فوجئ خالد بشابين جميلي الطلعة و في مقتبل العمر يدخلان إلى المجلس...
لأحدهما شعر أسود طويل منسدل على كتفيه و بنيته متناسقة أكحل العينين...
أما الثاني فكانت عيناه واسعتان له هيبة قوية و عارض خفيف زاده غموضاًً, حين يبتسم تجد أن لأسنانه الأمامية فالجٌ يكسبه وسامة...
ما أن رآهم "طارخ" حتى أقبل عليهما بفرح و احتضنهما ليتعانقوا جميعاً فيداعبه أحدهم قائلاً: هذا هو" طارخ", فارس فرسان الجن و قاهر الأعداء...
توجه الشابان إلى شيخ القبيلة و قبَّلا رأسه باحترام قبل أن يقولا: مبارك لك أيها الشيخ"خوصان" نصر الله لك...
أجابهم الشيخ مرحباً بمقدمهم فقال: بارك الله فيكما و أشكركما على حضوركما لنجدتنا لكن الله كفانا شر الحرب و أكرمنا باستسلامهم...
استأذن "طارخ" من الشيخ و أخذهما إلى حيث يقف خالد...
قال "طارخ"موجهاً كلامه لخالد: أعرف باثنين من خيرة شباب الجن و فرسانهم.. و قد حضروا على رأس جنودٍ من قبيلتيهما لمساعدتنا إذا استدعت الحاجة...
الأول "صاحب الشعر الطويل" و اسمه, (ضعفن)
أما الثاني "صاحب العارض" فاسمه(شرعيل)
رحب بهما خالد فبادلاه الترحيب حيث قال "شرعيل": أهلاً بك يا خالد, يسعدني أن أراك و أشكرك على ما فعلته للجن...
رد خالد باسماً: الشكر لله فلم أفعل إلا ما وجب فعله...
جلسوا جميعاً فرحين بنصر الله لهم...
تحدثوا عما سيفعلونه في أمر الهدنة و طريقة صياغة الشروط...
كان خالد يستمع إليهم صامتاً متعجب...
لاحظ الشيخ "خوصان" أن خالد أصبح و كأنه خارج دائرة ضيافتهم
فأقبل عليه بوجهٍ مبتسم و دار بينهما الحوار التالي بينما بقية الجن يستمعون بمحبة لخالد و إجلالٍ للشيخ "خوصان"...
ملك الجن"خوصان": يا خالد, سأعلمك أربعة أمور تكون لك عوناً و حافظاً من الجن بعد الله...
خالد: تفضل أيها الملك...
ملك الجن"خوصان":يا خالد, ليس أفضل من أن يخبرك من تخشاه بأمورٍ يخشاها فيك و يعلمك بمواطن قوتك..
خالد: صدقت أيها الملك...
ملك الجن"خوصان":أنتم يا خالد تخشون الجن أليس كذلك؟!!
خالد باهتمام: بلى نحن نخاف من الجن...
ملك الجن"خوصان":ما رأيك لو أخبرتك أن الجن يخشون فيكم أموراً كما يستغلون فيكم مداخلاً!!
خالد: و هل من الجن من يخشى الأنس رغم هذه القوة؟!!
ملك الجن"خوصان": نعم يا خالد من مصادر قوتك أمور سأكتفي منها بأمرين...
تابع الملك كلامه قائلاً: الأمر الأول , حافظ على صلاتك في وقتها تكن في حفظ الله دوماً...
و الأمر الثاني, لا بد أنك تحفظ آية الكرسي!!
خالد: نعم أحفظها...
ملك الجن"خوصان": إذاً أقرأها على أسماعنا...
بدأ خالد في قراءة آية الكرسي فأطرق الجن و أصغوا السمع جميعاً: 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم: (الله لا اله إلا هو الحي القيوم لا تأخذه سِنة ولا نوم له ما في السماوات وما في الأرض من ذا الذي يشفع عنده إلا بإذنه يعلم ما بين أيديهم وما خلفهم ولا يحيطون بشيء من علمه إلا بما شاء وسع كرسيه السماوات والأرض ولا يؤوده حفظهما وهو العلي العظيم ) صدق الله العظيم,
ملك الجن"خوصان": يا خالد!! هذه آية الكرسي(من قالها حين يصبح أُجير من الجن حتى يمسي.. ومن قالها حين يمسي أجير منهم حتى يصبح) رواه الحاكم.
خالد: جزاك الله خيراً أيها الملك و بارك لك في ملكك...
أردف خالد قائلاً: و ما هي نقاط ضعفي حتى أسدها على العُصاة من الجن؟!!
ملك الجن"خوصان": الأمر الأول, حافظ على الطهارة و احرص على أن لا تركن ساعة و أنت جُنُب!!
الأمر الثاني, تذكر الله و اذكره في لحظات الخوف الشديد و في لحظات الفرح الشديد...
نظر خالد إلى ملك الجن بتعجب و هو ينتظر تفسير هذا الكلام...
تابع الملك كلامه فقال: من لحظات ضعف البشر و التي يتلبس فيها الجن بالإنس لحظات الخوف الشديد من الظلام أو المجهول و لحظات الطرب و الفرح الشديد...
سمع خالد تلك الكلمات و وعاها جيداً...
وعد أن يظل في حفظ الله دوماً بإتباع ما يزيده قوة و الابتعاد عما يزيده ضعفاً و هواناً...
سمع خالد ملك الجن و هو يقرأ كفارة المجلس( سبحانك اللهم و بحمدك أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك و أتوب إليك).
وقف ملك الجن أمام خالد و قال: يا خالد!! وجب عليّ أن أغادر إلى مصلاي فقد تأخرت عن صلاة الليل و قد أقترب وقت صلاة الفجر و قد لا ألقاك بعد الصلاة لأنني أجلس في المسجد حتى الإشراق و نحن يا خالد لا نظهر بعد شروق الشمس...
تابع الملك كلامه قائلاً: شرفنا يا خالد أن تكون بيننا.. و نشكرك على صنيعك فينا و حسن مساعدتك لنا...
سيبقى معك "طارخ" و الفرسان حتى صلاة الفجر, بعدها تستطيع أن تنام في خير و أمان و تغادر متى شئت فأنت في حمانا و ستجدنا يا خالد متى احتجت إلينا عون لك على الطاعة ...
أقترب ملك الجن من خالد و احتضنه و في عينيه دمعة ثم تقدم "هيدبا" و احتضن خالد و هو يقول: سأغادر أنا أيضا يا خالد.. لقد أحببتك فنعم الفتى أنت.. اسأل الله أن يعز الإسلام بأهله...
غادر ملك الجن"خوصان" و معه شقيقه"هيدبا"...
تبعهما خمسة من الجن كالحرس الذي يحمي الملوك...
أطرق خالد برأسه قليلاً إلى الأرض و هو يفكر في هذا العالم الغريب...
تنبه إلى أن "زيزفونة" ليست في المجلس...
و تنبه إلى أن ملك الجن قد غادر لتوه مع "هيدبا" ثالث وجه يشعر فيه بالأمان...
برغم ذلك و مع غياب من يشعر في وجوههم بالأمان لم يكن خالد خائف أبداً ربما لأن في الشابين ما يدل على أنهم من البشر مثله...
نظر خالد إلى "طارخ" و إلى" ضعفن و " شرعيل " ليجد في وجوههم قدر كبير من الراحة...
أقبل عليهم فأجلسوه في وسط المجلس و هم يتحدثون معه مبتسمين..
كان خالد مستغرباً من أمر "ضعفن و " شرعيل " لذلك بادرهم بسؤال 
سأل خالد قائلاً: هل أنتما من البشر؟!!
أجاب "ضعفن": لا يا خالد نحن من الجن و من قبائل الجن العربية الأصيلة...
خالد: لا أعتقد.. فأشكالكما مطابقة تماماً لأشكال البشر حتى أنكما أقرب من "طارخ" إلى الشكل الحقيقي للبشر...
ابتسم"شرعيل" و هو يقول: يا خالد, نحن أبناء الملوك لنا ميزات على باقي الجن فالمُلك أمرٌ جلل و يكفي قوله تعالى(قل اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء بيدك الخير انك على كل شيء قدير) و هذا يدل على أن الملك خا
قال خالد موجهاً كلامه إلى طارخ: إذاً لماذا لا تتشكل مثلهم و بنفس الإتقان ؟!!
أجاب طارخ: أنا من بيت الملك فعلاً لكنني لست أبن الملك!! و لو كان للوقت متسع و تمكنت من رؤية إتقان"زيزفونة" للتشكل لتعجبتَ مما أكسبها الله...
قال" شرعيل " و هو يضحك: دعك منه يا خالد.. سيكون "لطارخ" شأن كبير فهو من سيكون خليفة للملك بعد الشيخ"خوصان" فوالد "طارخ" الشيخ "هيدبا" منح الخلافة ل"طارخ"...
قال"ضعفن": حينها سيكون "طارخ" أكثر منا في فضل الله بكثير...
فهو أبن الوزير شقيق الملك و هو خليفة الملك و هو أيضاً من أسرة حاكمة منذ القَدَم و قبل أن توجد قبيلتانا بكثير...
قال" شرعيل " و هو يغمز "طارخ" إضافة إلى أنه أشجع فارس في قبائل الجن قاطبة... مثل عنترة في عالمكم...
قلَّبَ خالد بصره بينهم قبل أن يقول بتردد: كيف هي أشكالكم الحقيقية؟ هل هي مرعبة كثيراً بحيث أنني لن أستطيع تحملها؟!!
تعجب الجن من كلام خالد لكن "ضعفن " أجاب مبتسماً: يا خالد لا تشغل نفسك بمعرفة كل شئ أو محاولة معرفة كل شي ,استمتع فقط...
خالد: استمتع بماذا؟!!
قال" شرعيل ": اعتبر نفسك في رحلة خاصة جداً على أرض العجائب.. جولة في عالم الجن. عالمٌ يتمنى الكثير من بني البشر أن يسبروا أغواره لكنهم إذا دخلوه لا يجدون الوقت الكافي ليحكوا ما رأوا
تكلم "طارخ" ممازحاً خالد: و إذا دخلوه كانوا أغراباً منبوذين, بعكسك أنت حين دخلت فأحببناك...
التقط "ضعفن " طرف الحديث و هو يقول: رحلتك هذه يفقد فيها الكثير من بني البشر عقولهم و ألبابهم...
تابع "ضعفن" قائلا: عش اللحظة يا خالد..لتحكي لأحفادك عن عجائب الدنيا...
قال "طارخ": نصيحة من أخ محب لك يا خالد, أجعلها في كل أمورك!!
خالد:تفضل يا "طارخ"...
قال "طارخ": دع عنك ما رده في كتاب الله قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين امنوا لا تسالوا عن أشياء إن تبد لكم تسؤكم)
تكلم "ضعفن" قائلاً: يا خالد كفانا حديثاً عن عالم الجن...
قال" شرعيل ": نحن فتية فدعنا نتحدث في أمورٍ تهم مرحلة الشباب...
لم يعترض خالد فاندمجوا جميعاً في أحاديث شيقة في عالم الأنس أبعدت عن خالد كل الهواجس...
تكلموا في كل شئ , تكلموا عن الحب و عن الصحة و عن الدين حتى عن كرة القدم...
انضم إليهم عدد من الجن المتواجدين في المجلس مقبلين بحديثهم إلى خالد بكل حب و مودة و هو في وسط المجلس و وسط اهتمامهم...
شعر خالد انه يعرفهم منذ زمن طويل...

شيء واحد كان يشغل تفكير خالد لكن ما هو؟!!
لا أحد يعرف غير الله ثم ضوء!!!
إذاً انتظروها في الجزء القادم فقد حانت لحظات الفراق الألم.. 



شعر خالد انه يعرفهم منذ زمن طويل,
شيء واحد كان يشغل بال خالد....
ظل يفكر في الأمر و يعجز عن الإفصاح عنه...
ما كان يشغل بال خالد هو أن "زيزفونة" ليست هنا...
و مع شروق الشمس سيختفون جميعاً و يظل هو وحيداً دون حتى أن يودع طفولتها المشرقة...
تفرع بهم الحديث و تشعب حتى نسي خالد أنه في عالم الجن و أنه بينهم...
أخذوا يتبادلون النكات و التعليقات و يتناقشون و خالد في صدر المجلس يشعر باهتمامهم و تقديرهم و حبهم له...
يرى خالد في وجوه الفرسان الثلاثة كل علامات الرجولة و الشهامة و الفروسية...
تناهى إلى سمع خالد صوت المؤذن و هو يرفع أذان صلاة الفجر...
صمتوا جميعاً و هم يرددون خلف المؤذن...
حين انتهى الأذان, وقف الجن مودعين خالد فقد حان وقت الرحيل...
قال "شرعيل": أسعدنا يا خالد أن نلقاك بعد أن سمعنا عنك و أتمنى أن أجلس معك أكثر, لكن حان وقت الصلاة .. وبعد الصلاة علي العودة إلى قبيلتي مع رجالي قبل شروق الشمس , فنحن من جن بلاد المغرب و سنستغرق بعض الوقت للوصول إلى ديارنا...
قال خالد سعيداً: أسعدني وجودك يا "شرعيل".. و شرفني أن ألقاك و أتعرف بك...
تقدم "ضعفن" من خالد و هو يقول: و أنا أيضاً سأغادر قبل شروق الشمس فأنا يا خالد من جن العراق و المسافة أقرب إلى ديارنا لكن سأنهي أموراً أوصاني بها "طارخ" في قبيلة الجن الكافر, لكن يعلم الله يا خالد إنني أحببتك...
أجاب خالد: أحبك الله الذي أحببتني فيه
تدخل في الحديث "شرعيل" قائلاً: لقد أتينا و لك في قلوبنا تقديراً و أجلال و التقيناك فازددنا لك حباً, حتى جنودي أحبوك...
خالد: شكراً لك يا "شرعيل"...
تابع خالد مبتسماً و هو يوجه كلامه إلى "ضعفن": أليس معك جنداً يا "ضعفن"؟
رد "ضعفن" قائلاً: بلا يا خالد. لقد جئتُ من بلادي و معي 300 ألف فارس و مع "شرحيل" 100 ألف إضافة إلى 700 ألف فارس من فرسان هذه القبيلة, لذلك حين سمعت القبيلة الكافرة بعددنا استسلمت و رضخت رغم أن من أجتمع لهم من حلفائهم يفوق عددنا لكن كان الله معنا...
قال "شرعيل" و هو يربت على كتف خالد: سنصلي الفجر و نغادر...
تكلم طارخ قائلاً: باسمي و اسم قبيلتنا أشكركما يا"شرعيل" و" ضعفن" على حضوركما و باسم كل قبائل الجن المسلمة أشكرك يا خالد على صنيعك و نثمن لك وجودك , الفضل بعد الله لك...
كانت فتائل للحرب لا تخمد لكن الله يسرك لتكون العزة لمن ارتضى و تثبت هزيمتهم في أصقاع المعمورة...
أجاب خالد: إن الشرف لي , فمن يتسنى له هذا الشرف ليكون في ضيافة الجن... و أي جن؟ ..جنٌ ملكوا كل الشهامة و الكرم...
"طارخ":هيا يا خالد ..أدخل و توضأ...
قد لا نلتقي بعد الصلاة.. فنم قرير العين و تستطيع الرحيل متى شئت...
دخل خالد و توضأ...
حين خرج وجد نفسه أمام مفاجأة جديدة... كان كل شيء مختلفاً...
مشهدٌ غريب بحق جعل خالد يتعثر و هو يحاول العودة إلى الحمام...
وجد المجلس خاوياً خالياً... لا أحد فيه...
لم يجد إلا شخصاً واحداً يقف في إحدى أركان الغرفة و ملصقاً وجهه بالجدار... لم يكن هذا الشخص سوى فتاة في ريعان الصبا, شعرها أسود طويل يتجاوز ظهرها ليصل إلى عجزها...
هم خالد بالعودة إلى الحمام فلا بد أنه خرج من باب آخر و إلى مكانٍ آخر...
فالغرفة تبدوا أصغر كثيراً من المجلس الذي كان فيه...
إضافةً إلى أن لا أحد من الجن هنا, لا "طارخ و لا شرعيل و لا ضعفن"
لا أحد سوى هذه الفتاة الجديدة...
تعثر خالد و هو يحاول العودة إلى الحمام و كاد أن يسقط على وجهه...
خاطبته الفتاة قائلة: على رسلك يا خالد.. ما بك؟!!
توقف خالد و التفت إليها مطرقاً يرأسه إلى الأرض و قال: آسف.. فلا بد أنني خرجت إلى مكانٍ آخر...
أجابته الفتاة: لا تقلق يا خالد, هو نفس المكان...
تلعثم خالد قبل أن يسأل قائلاً: و هل تعرفين أسمي؟!!
نعم أعرف أسمك, و أنت ألا تعرف أسمي.؟!!
أجاب خالد : لا...أبداً...
ضحكت الفتاة قبل أن تقول: هل نسيتني بهذه السرعة؟
تابعت كلامها قائلة: ما فتأت تقبلني يا خالد منذ رأيتني أول مرة...
نظر خالد إلى الفتاة بطرف عينه و هو يقول: هل تعنيني أنك "زيزفونة"؟!!
أجابت الفتاة و هي تبتسم: نعم يا خالد,أنا "زيزفونة"...
نظر إليها خالد فأسره ما رآه!!..
فتاةٌ جميلة... بل رائعة الحسن, لم ير خالد مثلها قط...
ترتدي ثوباً أسود طويل بأكمامٍ قصيرة...
عيناها واسعتان...
يتماوج فيهما لون أخضر ممزوج بسوادٍ آسر...
بيضاء كالقمر يوم تمامه...
يظهرها ثوبها الأسود و كأنها هالة نور تنبعث من بين السحب...
شعرها الطويل يتلألأ و كأنه أمواج تعكس أنوار النجوم الخافتة...
وجهها صافٍ كوجه الوليد...
و حمرة تنبعث من وجنتيها و كأنهما زهرتين ورديتين...
نقشُ حناء على كفيها يصل إلى نصف الساعدين...
نقشٌ و كأنه أغصاناً تشابكت لترسم للجمال صورة...
نظر خالد إلى قدميها ليراهما بلونِ شمس الصباح و بنقش حناءٍ يأسر اللب و يوهن الفؤاد...
عاد خالد ينظر إلى وجهها من جديد ليُقابل بنظرات أقل ما يقال عنها أنها تجعل اللبيب المفوه يعجز عن كل قول سوى التسبيح...
و هذا ما فعله خالد إذ قال: سبحان الخلاق..
أردف قائلاً: هل أنتي "زيزفونة" الطفلة؟
أجابته ضاحكة: نعم يا خالد.. أنا الطفلة"زيزفونة" التي رفضت الزواج بها...
قال خالد بسرعة: أوافق!! أنا موافق...سأتقدم طالباً يدك من جديد...
زيزفونة: و هل ستعود و تخبره أنك ستتزوج من طفلة؟!!
صمت خالد برهة قبل أن يقول: ألهذا كان يقول والدك أنك لستِ بطفلة؟
أجابته: نعم و لهذا كان ينظر إليك أهل القبيلة بحنق...
خالد: كل تلك النظرات الغاضبة كانت حاقدة عليّ
"زيزفونة": نعم .. الم تكن تُقَبِل ابنة مليكهم الطفلة و التي لم تكن في حقيقة الأمر سوى فتاة بلغت سن الرشد؟
خالد بتعجب:يا إلهي!! ألهذا غضب "طارخ"؟!!
"زيزفونة": هذا صحيح يا خالد...
سأل خالد بحزن: وهل يغار عليك "طارخ"
أجابته "زيزفونة"قائلة: و لَم لا... الستُ ابنة عمه؟
صمت خالد قبل أن يقول و كأنه يبغي إجابة معينة: لا بد أن من الجن من خطبك...
قالت زيزفونة" و بلا مبالاة: نعم هم كُثر و قد كُنت أنت المقدم عليهم و الأحق بالأمر منهم...
خالد بتعجب: أنا؟!! مقدم على باقي الجن؟
قالت زيزفونة بهدوء: كان لك الأفضلية حتى على "طارخ"...
سألها خالد بانكسار: هل تعنين أنك ستتزوجين "طارخ"؟!!
ردت "زيزفونة" قائلة:لا.. "طارخ" يحب "راما" و سيتزوجها دمت أنا من تسعى له في الموضوع...
خالد: من "راما" هذه؟ هل هي أختك؟!!
أجابت "زيزفونة" قائلة: "راما"!؟! لا يُذكر الجمال في عالم الجن إلا و ذكرت "راما"...
سألها خالد متعجباً: و هل هناك من هي أجمل منكِ؟!!
قالت "زيزفونة" بثقة: بالتأكيد لا... فبلا فخر يا خالد.. أنا أجمل فتاة في قبائل الجن, وهذا ليس رأيي بل هو رأي فرسان قبائل الجن و تصنيف مجلس الجن...
اكتسى وجه خالد حزناً و هو يسأل: إذاً ستتزوجين واحداً من الذين تقدموا لخطبتك...
قالت "زيزفونة" باسمة: كلهم يا خالد أقل من أن يُذكروا إلا "ضعفن"... 
سأل خالد: و هل طلبك "ضعفن" للزواج؟!!
"زيزفونة": نعم .. طلبني أكثر من مرة لكنني لم أوافق.. و هذا ما جعلني أغادر حين حضر, فتخيل أنك قبَّلتني في حضوره ماذا تتوقع أن يحدث لقلبه؟!!
سألها خالد: و هل يحبك "ضعفن " لهذه الدرجة؟
أومأت "زيزفونة برأسها إيجاباً...
تابع خالد كلامه فقال: لكن لماذا لم توافقي ؟فيه عيب أليس كذلك؟!!
قالت "زيزفونة": على العكس يا خالد.. لا عيب في "ضعفن" أبداً بل فيه كل الصفات التي تتمناها أي"جنية" في فارس أحلامها فهو واحدٌ من أفضل الشباب و أوسمهم و من أشجع الفرسان بعد "طارخ"...
خالد: إذاً لماذا لم توافقي عليه؟!!
أجابت زيزفونة: لأنني أعتبره مثل أخي فقد تربى "ضعفن" في قبيلتنا معي و مع "طارخ" منذ الطفولة حتى أشتد عوده, وكنت أراه أخاً لي لا أكثر...
سألها خالد بتوجس: و هل في قلبك أحد من الجن يا"زيزفونة"...
أجابته: و هي تنظر إليه باسمة:حتى الآن لا... قلبي خالي...
قال خالد و بسرعة: إذاً هل تقبلين الزواج بي؟
ثم تابع موضحاً كلامه: لو طلبتك من الشيخ" خوصان" هل ستوافقين؟!!!
تنهدت "زيزفونة" قبل أن تقول: لن يستقيم الأمر يا خالد...
سألها خالد بحزن: لماذا؟ هل لأنني لست أبن ملك؟!!
"زيزفونة": ليس للمُلك عندي أهمية!!!
خالد و قد برقت في عينيه لمحة أمل: إذا سيستقيم الأمر يا"زيزفونة"...
ضحكت زيزفونة قبل أن تقول بألم: و من سيسكن في عالم الآخر؟
من سيتخلى عن حياته ليلتحق بالآخر؟!!
و هل تستطيع أن تعيش في عالمنا؟!!
أجاب خالد: و هل أعيش معكم في الليل ثم تختفون و تتركونني نهاراً
تابع خالد بتردد: أرى أن الزوجة هي من تلتحق بزوجها...
قالت زيزفونة وبابتسامة مكسورة: لن تستطيع أن توفر لي أبسط احتياجاتي يا خالد, المأكل و المشرب...خالد: ماذا تعنين؟ لم أفهم!!!
"زيزفونة": كيف أأكل و أشرب؟ هل تستطيع أن توفر لي طعامي؟!! أم تريدني أن أرجع إلى قبيلتي كلما اشتهيت الطعام؟ و هل تظن أن أباً سيقبل بذلك؟!!
خالد: بل سأوفر لك طعامك بالتأكيد...
"زيزفونة": إذاً لضربوا عليك حكماً قاطعاً بجنونٍ أو بِرِدة...
خالد: لماذا؟!!
"زيزفونة": هل تعرف يا خالد ما هو طعامنا نحن الجن؟!!
أجاب خالد بلهجة الواثق:نعم, العظام؟!
قالت"زيزفونة": العظام و أشياء أخرى فهل ستبحث عنها عند القصابين و على أطراف المقابر؟!!
لو فعلتها يا خالد لحكموا عليك انك ساحر
أكملت زيزفونة كلامها بجدية قائلة: و الأهم من ذلك, هل تستطيع أن توفر لي ما أحتاج إليه من "الزئبق الأحمر"؟
سألها خالد بتعجب: أنا أعرف الزئبق, لكن "زئبق أحمر"!!
لم أسمع به قبلاً, فما هو...
أجابته "زيزفونة": هو غير الزئبق الذي تعرفه, هذه المادة مهمة في عالم الجن, و مهمة جداً لملوك الجن و لمردة الشياطين على حدٍ سواء... لا يملكها إلا قليل في عالم الجن, و لا يعرف أماكن تواجدها أنسٌ و لا جان, إلا أن يجدها من حالفه الحظ, وهذه المادة محور حروبٍ

همت "زيزفونة" بتكملة حديثها عن الزئبق الأحمر
غير أنها صمتت فجأة و كأن أمراً وصلها بعدم الإفصاح أكثر...
تناهى إلى سمه خالد صوت المؤذن و هو يقيم الصلاة...
هم خالد بالخروج غير أن "زيزفونة" سدت الطريق في وجهه...
و منعته من اللحاق بالصلاة...
ترى لماذا؟!!
و ما الذي جد في الموضوع

يتبع وسنعرف ذلك في الجزء القادم..............

----------


## محظوظه&مبروكه

الجــزء الأخـيـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـر

قال خالد: "زيزفونة" ستفوتني صلاة الجماعة...
أجابته"زيزفونة" و هي تشير إلى اتجاه القبلة: صلي هنا و هذا اتجاه مكة...
سألها خالد متعجباً: و هل أصلي وحدي و أضيع أجر الجماعة؟!!
زيزفونة: منذ متى تهتم بصلاة الجماعة؟!!
أجابها باسماً: من اليوم, فبعد أن رأيت ما رأيته في عالمكم سألازم باب مؤذن حينا...
ضحكت "زيزفونة" من كلام خالد وهي تقول: لكنك لن تستطيع أن تصلي معنا؟!!
سألها خالد: و لماذا ؟ هل صلاتكم مختلفة؟!!
أجابته زيزفونة: لا ليست مختلفة, لكن أنت تعرف يا خالد أن الصلاة إقبالٌ على الله بكل الجوارح و التجرد من كل أمور الدنيا, لا رياء و لا ادعاء فكيف سنتشكل في الصلاة...
خالد: صدقتِ يا "زيزفونة": فبأس العبد من يرضي الناس على حساب مولاه... إذا سأصلي هنا...
بعد الصلاة, تستطيع أن تنام يا خالد و إذا استيقظت لصلاة الظهر تستطيع أن تكمل نومك أو تتابع سفرك متى شئت فنحن لن نكون هنا لأننا لا نظهر بعد شروق الشمس...
قال خالد بحزن: هل هو الفراق يا "زيزفونة"؟ ألن أراكي من جديد؟!!
أجابته "زيزفونة" و في وجهها مسحة حزن: لا يا خالد ليس الفراق...
حين ترحل تستطيع زيارتنا إذا أردت...
ما عليك إلا أن تتحرى ليالي غياب القمر و تحضر إلى أطراف الوادي ليلاً و نحن سنرسل أليك من يحضرك...
تابعت "زيزفونة" كلامها و هي تقول: سأعود إليك بعد أن تصلي...
غادرت "زيزفونة" و أغلقت الباب بهدوء ليشعر خالد أن روحه قد غادرت معها...
وقف خالد باتجاه القبلة و استعد للصلاة...
هم بالتكبير لكنه تذكر "زيزفونة"...
أغلق عينيه...
جمع صورتها مع كل ما يشغل باله و طرحه جانباً...
أقبل خالد على ربه بكل جوارحه و بخشوع و سكينة...
همس بقوله: اللهم أحسن وقوفنا بين يديك...
صلى صلاته في سكينة... 
حين انتهى ذكر الله وشكره على نعمه...
حمد الله على فضله و على حفظه له...
انتظر حضور "زيزفونة" بقلبٍ حزين...تأخرت فبكى من الشوق...
ألن تحضر ليودعها ؟
ألن يراها لآخر مرة؟!!
استلقى مكانه و بدأ النوم يداعب جفونه...
تنبه إلى قرعٍ على الباب... رفع رأسه بتثاقل و هو يقول: تفضل...
فُتِح الباب فدخلت زيزفونة...
رآها كما رآها أول مرة...
فتاة صغيرة في الثانية و النصف أو الثالثة من عمرها... كالقمر...
ترتدي جلباباً أبيض مائل إلى الحُمرة...
شعرها كستنائي اللون ممتد على ظهرها بشكل جديلة...
تأكد خالد من شعوره بجمالها و ولوجها إلى الروح دون عناء...
كانت تمسك في يدها وسادة بالكاد تسحبها...
تقدمت منه و هي تناوله الوسادة...
جلس خالد على ركبتيه و حين اقتربت "زيزفونة" أحتضنها بقوة...
أخذ يقبلها فسكنت بين يديه كطفلٍ وديع...
وجدها رقيقة كنسمات الصباح...
أستنشقها بقوة...
رائحتها عبِقة, ليست رائحة عِطرٍ أو طيب.. و لا رائحة العشب الأخضر...
هذه المرة كانت برائحة ماء السماء... رائحة المطر...
ضمها خالد إليه بقوى فبكى...
تململت قليلاً ثم ابتعدت... رأى في عينيها دمعة حائرة...
قالت"زيزفونة" بألم: لا يصح يا خالد!! فلا عذر لك بعد الآن...
تابعت قائلة: لن يعذرك أهل القبيلة و قد علمت الآن أنني لست بطفلة...
سالت دمعة على خد خالد و هو يقول: أهو الفراق؟
لم تجبه "زيزفونة"على سؤاله لكنها اقتربت منه...
أمسكت رأسه بكلتا يديها...طبعت قبلة حانية على جبينه...
أمالت "زيزفونة" رأس خالد فاستجاب لها و استلقى على الوسادة...
جلست جوار رأسه... نظرت إلى عينيه...
كان يستجديها ببصره...
مسحت دموعه بكفها الصغير...
مدت يدها في الهواء لتسحب غطاءً لم يكن موجوداً و كأنها أحضرته من الفراغ...
غطته و دون أن تتكلم أشاحت بوجهها بعيداً و أغمضت عينيها...
بدت و كأنها تسبح بأذكار الصباح...
و رغم شعور خالد بالتعب إلا أن النوم قد جافاه...
ما زالت عيناه مفتوحتان...
فجأة نظرت إليه"زيزفونة" لتجده ينظر إليها...
ابتسمت..
عضت على شفتيها و تنهدت بانكسار...
اقتربت من رأسه فنفخت في وجهه رائحة كالريحان ليغط بعدها في نومٍ عميق... 
لم يشعر خالد إلا بأشعة الشمس و هي تلفح وجهه...
فتح عينيه ليصطدم بصره بالشمس و هي في كبد السماء...
نظر حوله ليجد نفسه في صحراء قاحلة...
أرتعب خالد خاصة حين وجد نفسه مغطاً بالرمال إلى رقبته...
أما الوسادة, فلم تكن أكثر من صخرة كبيرة ملساء تم اختيارها بعناية...
أزاح خالد الرمال التي كانت بمثابة الغطاء من على جسده...
حاول زعزعة الصخرة فوجدها ثقيلة جداً...
وجد أثراً للصخرة ما يعني أنه تم سحبها من مكانٍ بعيد...
وجد خالد انه تحت جبل صغير و الذي كان يقيه الشمس منذ الصباح و حتى الآن...
نظر إلى ساعته ليجد أن الوقت هو وقت صلاة الظهر...
تلفت خالد حوله مرة أخرى فلم يجد أثراً لحياة...
خفق قلبه رعباً...
طار صوابه, غير إن نسمة باردة لامست وجهه فهدأ قليلاً...
قرر أن يغادر و أن يصلي الظهر في أقرب استراحة في الطريق...
قام من مرقده فوجد آثاره القديمة حين حضر, ولا خطوة أخرى معه...
تبع خطواته رغبة في العودة إلى حيث سيارته...
مشى و هو يفكر,! هل كان هذا حلمٌ أم تراه مشى هائماً دون أن يدري؟
هل ما عاشه حقيقة أم مجرد خيال و تصورات؟ 
توقف خالد في نقطة معينة... إذاً لم يكن حلماً...
هنا قابل ذلك المخلوق الذي أراد أن يريه الشكل الحقيقي للجن...
عرف ذلك من آثاره حين جلس.. و حين بكى.. و حين حبى, لكن..
لا آثار للجني...
هناك فقط آثارٌ يعرفها جيداً... آثار أقدام صغيرة...
هي ..آثار "زيزفونة" و في نفس المكان فقط ثم انقطعت...
كانت حقيقة إذاً...
واصل خالد طريقه ليصل إلى حيث شجرة كبيرة... جرداء من الورق.. ليس فيها إلا أغصان جافة... في قمة الشجرة, غراب كبير ينعق... هنا كان الجني المأسور قابعاً و إلى هذه الشجرة كان مربوطاً...
أطلق خالد ساقيه للريح و هو يقرأ آية الكرسي...
خرج خالد من بين جبلين ليجد سيارته في نفس المكان الذي نزلا منها في هو و "طارخ" بعد وصولهما ليلاً...
ركب خالد سيارته و أدار محركها...
قبل أن ينطلق ألقى نظرة إلى الخارج ليفاجأ بأمرٍ آخر...
لاحظ أن هناك خطوات كانت تتبعه...
خطوات كانت ترافق خطواته دون أن ينتبه...
لاحظ أيضاً أن الخطوات وصلت معه إلى باب سيارته ثم انحرفت باتجاه مؤخرة السيارة ...
أرتعب خالد من أمر هذه الخطوات كثيراً...
(لحظة)!!, هي كلمة قالها خالد فالخطوات لقدمين صغيرتين...
نعم.. إنها خطوات"زيزفونة"...
نزل خالد من السيارة على عجل...
تبع الخطوات باتجاه مؤخرة السيارة ليجدها و قد توقفت خلف السيارة تماماً...
امتقع وجه خالد فصاح"يا الله"...
في الخلف, لم تكن خطوات زيزفونة وحدها... بل معها خطوات مرعبة.. كبيرة...
قدمٌ ممسوخة بثلاثة أصابع كأصابع الدجاج و أصبع رابع يبدو أنه ينبت من باطن القدم لينغرس في الأرض مع كل خطوة...
اختلطت تلك الخطوات مع خطوات زيزفونة لتنقطع الخطوات الصغيرة على مسافة قريبة باتجاه الصحراء و تظل الخطوات الكبيرة و التي بدورها تلاشت على بعد خطوات في غياهب الصحراء...
صاح خالد و هو يردد"زيزفونة"!!!
لا بد أن القبيلة الأخرى أخذتها أسيرة...
يتخيلها في قبضة قبيلة الجن الكافرة...
يتخيل أجمل فتاة في يد من لا يرعون براءة و لا ذمة...
يراها في يد ابن ملك القبيلة الكافرة... لن يرحموها فهي ابنة ملك الجن...
تخيل حال والدها الشيخ "صوخان" و حال شقيقه" هيدبا"...
تخيل اغتمام "طارخ" و حزن "شرعيل" 
تخيل بكاء "ضعفن" على حبه و حلمه الذي ضاع...
تخيل انكسار فرسان القبيلة و رجالها...
شعر خالد بقشعريرة قوية تسري في جسده...
أحس و كأن شخصاً يحاول لمسه...
رفع خالد صوته مكبراً و مهللاً...
قال بصوت عالٍ: يا الله!!
قرأ المعوذتين و صدح بآية الكرسي...
عاد إلى سيارته... ركبها خائفاً و جلاً...
بكى بصمت حتى حجبت الدموع عنه الرؤيا...
لكن لم يتوقف الأمر عند هذا الحد...
بل شعر بشي أبيض يتساقط من سقف سيارته...
رفع خالد رأسه ليفاجأ بمادة بيضاء كالدقيق تسقط على رأسه...
استنشق من تلك المادة دون أن ينتبه فوجد لها رائحة قوية جداً...
هم خالد بالنزول من السيارة , و ما أن فتح الباب حتى سقط على جنبه لا يقوى حراكاً...
رأى خالد كما يرى النائم...
أو لنقل أنه رأى و كأن شاشة كبيرة قد فتحت أمام ناظريه...
رأى في الشاشة عجباً... رأى فيها كل شيء...
رأى خالد نفسه حين استيقظ و هو مغطى برمال الصحراء...
رأى الصورة كما عاشها تماماً...
رأى خوفه و هلعه... رأى محاولته زحزحة الصخرة...
كل شي كما حدث تماماً إلا أمر واحد...
في الشاشة يرى أنه لم يكن لوحده...
كانت "زيزفونة" عند رأسه حين استيقظ...
رآها تضحك منه و هو يحاول تحريك الصخرة...
و حين سكن الخوف في قلبه, رآها تنفخ في وجهه بهدوء فسكن خوفه قليلاً...
كانت تتبعه بطفولة بريئة... وحين وصل الشجرة كانت جواره...
أما ما رآه غراباً ففي الحقيقة هو جني يحرس حدود القبيلة...
حين وصل إلى سيارته أيضاً كانت معه و حين نزل يتبع خطواتها إلى مؤخرة السيارة أيضاً...
و ما ظنه خالد فرد من القبيلة الكافرة لم يكن في الحقيقة إلا وجهٌ يعرفه...
كان أيضاً من الجن لكن الوجه وجه "طارخ" أما الجسد فكان غريباً جداً...
كائن طويل, يمتد عنقه بعيداً في السماء... له ثلاث أجنحة لحمية عظيمة كأجنحة الخفافيش...
بأصبع كبير في باطن قدمه يغوص في عمق الأرض ليزيد الجسد ثباتاً على الأرض...
كائن تظهر على ملامحه القوة و انه شديد البأس...
إذاً فقد حضرت زيزفونة تودعه...
أما شعوره بالقشعريرة و إحساسه بأن هناك من يحاول لمسه فهو صحيح...
لأنه حين خاف, حاولت "زيزفونة" أن تحتضنه و تنفخ في وجهه ليهدأ غير إن طارخ منعها...
رأى "زيزفونة" تركض و جوارها طارخ الذي فرد جناحه و هو يحيط زيزفونة بعنقه...
قفزت "زيزفونة"و ركبت على ظهر "طارخ" الذي شرع أجنحته و حلق في الفضاء...
عادا و وقفا ينظران إلى خالد...
و حين صاح خالد قائلاً: يا الله...
رق قلب "طارخ" له خاصة و أن خالد ظهر كمن بدأ يفقد عقله...
فنفث "طارخ" من أنفه مادة بيضاء استنشقها خالد لتعيد له صورة ما حصل فيطمئن قلبه...
تحرك خالد و عدل من جلسته...
نظر حوله... ابتسم براحة تامة...
رفع يده ملوحاً في كل الجهات...
صاح بأعلى صوته: مع السلامة يا"زيزفونة" إلى اللقاء يا "طارخ"...
تابع خالد كلامه بصوت عالٍ فقال: بلغوا شكري للشيخ"خوصان" و للشيخ هيدبا... 
أغمض عينيه قليلاً قبل أن يصيح قائلاً: شكراً لكم جميعاً يا أهل الوادي!!!
تذكر خالد قول الله تعالى( و إنه كان رجال من الإنس يعوذون برجالٍ من الجن فزادوهم رهقا)...
صمت خالد قبل أن يحمد الله...
لم ينسى خالد أن يستعيذ بالله من شر ما خلق و ذرأ و برأ
قرأ دعاء السفر و انطلق متابعاً رحلته...
...

تمت بحمد الله
شكر خاص على صبركم و متابعتكم و نقلتها لكم كامله للاستمتااااااااااااع

----------


## Stylish 5o5a

محظوظه& مبروووووكه
@@
القصه روووووووووووعه وتخووووووووووف الله يستر الليله شلون بقدر انام هههههههههه

----------


## محظوظه&مبروكه

انييييييييييييييييييييهههههااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااي اللي بعدوووووووووه

----------


## elle

> يا جماعة الخير أدري يمكن يكون الموضوع غريب شوي أو يمكن كثير 
> 
> 
> إلا أني قبل فتره قريت كتاب .. للكاتب (( محمد عيسى داود )) أسمه (( حوار صحفي مع جني مسلم ))
> 
> بصراحة كتاب ممتع جداُ ومفيد بشكل ما تتخيلونه .
> 
> و الكاتب قام بهذا الحوار بسريه تامة مع الجني ( مصطفى )



قريت هالكتاب يوم كنت ثاني اعدادي  :Smile:  وفي اشياء غريبة..الله اعلم

----------


## jameela200

بطني عورني صراحة 

اللهم سكنهم في مساكنهم

----------


## Ms.3wash

أنا بخبركم عن سالفة صورتي .. متصورتها في سكن جامعة الامارات .. قبل كنت ادرس هناك 
طبعا انا وبنت غرفتي أوقات كلاساتنا وبريكاتنا تتعارض فأحيانا انا ارد السكن وقت البريك واقعد مال ساعتين جي .. 
وانا وحدة احب اصور عمري واااااااايد بشكل ما تتصورنة المهم صورت أكثر من صورة .. وفي صورة من الصور شكل عيوني طالع شرات عيون القطاااااوة البؤبؤ طويييل حتى راويت خواتي وخافن وللحين ما اعرف السبب ومش ايدي اهتزت في التصوير ولا شي لأن كل شي واضح عدل بس عيوني طالعة شرات القطاو اما الصور الباجية الي صورتها بنفس الوقت عادية ما فيها شي .... للحين عندي صورة عيوني وتعبني وايد بس الكل مفكر اني لابسة عدسة حتى خواتي قالوا جي بس ما كنت لابسة عدسة كان لون عيوني رمادي فاااتح والبؤبؤ الأسود جي بالطول شرات القطاوة ... مياااااااو .. أنا وحدة ما أخاف وايد ..  :Smile:

----------


## مخاوية الهم

مسا الخير عليكم كلكم وعلى الي تطرونهم *__*


عاد انا بس كنت متابعة من وراء الكواليس ويوم مريت على الجزء الخامس

شفت القصة الي كتبتها اختي "عيون حياتوه" لما قالت ان ابوها الله يرحمه شاف عند السحار ناس ونحن نتحراهم ميتين

تذكرت قصة ربيعة اختي .. هي ما تخوف بس قلت بخبركم ياها وبدش من ضمن الشلة


اختي كانت تدرس في جامعة عجمان وتيلس في السكن
ربيعتها الروح بالروح كانت عمانية وكانت مستلبسه "عافانا الله"
كانت تيها فترات وحالها ينجلب والبنات يخافون منها

بس لان اختي كانت ربيعتها الوحيدة كانت تيلس وياها عقب ما تهدا وتسالها شو بلاها

قالت ان ابوها يتعامل ويا الجن ولما عرف انها مستلبسه طرشلها جني من عنده عشان يحميها من الي فيها ولا يأذيها
ولما يحاولون يأذونها الحارس يدافع عنها فتصيرلها هالحالة وتتعب 

قالت لاختي مرات الجن يشلونها لعالمهم وتشوفهم عايشين في قبايل يعني عندهم شيخ قبيلة وعندهم ناس يرعون الغنم
الي يرعون الغنم ناس من غير ملابس وهم اصلا شالينهم من اهل الارض وشغلوهم عندهم خدم
وكانوا يعزمزنها على ولايم بس ما تاكل ولما خبرت المطوع قالها لما يشلونج عندهم مرة ثانية لا تاكلين لحم بس كلي عيش لان اللحم هو لحم الاطفال الي يشلونهم واهلم يتحرونهم ميتين

قالتلها بعد انها شافت كيف يشلون حد واهله يتحسبونه ميت
يربطونه في شجرة قريبة من اهله ... هو يشوف اهاه بس هم ما يشوفونه

يخلونه يشوف اهله لما يصيحون عليه ويتعذبون ويدفنونه ومب قادر يسوي شي 

ولما يخلصون الدفن يشلونه ويروحون


وبس... تراني ماعرف احكي قصص *___*

----------


## فرحة الامارات

ام عيون دخليج كملي

----------


## توتة الامارات

*وابوييه خلونا بعيد عن سوالفهم الله يكفينا شرهم ويبعدنا عنهم*

----------


## elle

> مسا الخير عليكم كلكم وعلى الي تطرونهم *__*
> 
> 
> عاد انا بس كنت متابعة من وراء الكواليس ويوم مريت على الجزء الخامس
> 
> شفت القصة الي كتبتها اختي "عيون حياتوه" لما قالت ان ابوها الله يرحمه شاف عند السحار ناس ونحن نتحراهم ميتين
> 
> تذكرت قصة ربيعة اختي .. هي ما تخوف بس قلت بخبركم ياها وبدش من ضمن الشلة
> 
> ...


انا احس هالشي صحيح

انا درست ف جامعة الخليج وكان عندنا بنات من عمان بصراحة انا ما كنت اعرف عن الين شي ابدااااااااااااااااااااااا و المواقف اللي كتبتها قبل صارتلي العام بس !

بس في سوالف خبروني عنها هالبنات من 3 سنين واذكر منهن:

- وحدة كانت تقولي عن السحار البشر الاوادم اللي ياكلونه والي يشغلونه عندهم واهلهم يتحرونهم ماتوا و هالناس مثلا يوم يبطلون قبورهم ما يلقون جثة بس يلقون جذع نخلة واستوت ف كذا مقبرة

ومثال عندهم كان واحد ولد شوي متين وحبوب كل حارتهم تحبه مرة من المرات كان راجع من عرس هو وربيعه بس ربيعه ابطا عليه ما اتذكر المهم حصلوه الصبح ف الضواحي يالس و راسه مرجع ع ورا جنه رقبته مكسورة و طبعا ميت وما يعرفون منو جتله بس يقولون ماكول و العياذ بالله


وقالتلي واحد عندهم كان ما يصدق هالاشياء قام واحد ياه وقاله انا بخليك تصدق و عزمه بيته وتغدى وكل شي وعقب قاله غمض عينك شو تشوف قال اشوف ناس يصيحون قاله من هاييلا قاله هاييلا اهلي !! قال ايوا يصيحون ف عزاك ! قاله كيف !! قاله انا خذتك بس عسب تصدق هالسوالف وماريد اضرك ورجعه لأهله

وحدة ثانية قالتلي عن حادث ولد خالتها ع دراجة والممرضة الي ف الاسعاف خبرتها قالتلها اصلا ونحن كنا نجلبه كان وايد خفيف جنه خشب و من سيارة الاسعاف كنا نشوف ريال ع حمار يلحق الاسعاف بسرعة فضيعة و فجاة الولد فـق يعني طلع دم من حلجة و عقب مات على طول و الريال اختفى هاييج اللحظة !

ووحدة خالها كان طالع ويا ابوها واخوه ع اساس هو بيسافر ويا شخصية هامة وهم بيودعونه وسووا حادث بسيط يعني بس السيارة انجلبت ومحد حتى انشمخ بس هو خالها توفى وبعد ما كان متعور ويوم شلوه كان وااااااايد خفيف ويقولون نفس الشي ماكول !! قبل لا يظهر من البيت حرمته تقول كان يقول مسكين الفلان الفلاني ما يدري ان الله مب كاتبلي اسافر وياه  :Frown: 

وايد سوالف اذا تذكرت برجع

----------


## بنوتة80

نيهاااااااااههههههههههههههههههههاااي


روووعة ........... ما شاء الله جزئي الأول مستمر بسلسلته المرعبة ^^


لي عودة للأكشن

----------


## دلع مغرور

هــــــــــــــــــــــــــع سوالفكم حلوه بس القصص صج والا خياليه ابي اعرف؟؟؟؟

----------


## عسولة راك

اكشن اكشن ... واااااااااااااو ... نتريااا القصص ...  :Smile:

----------


## ♥..Tschüß

حتى انا اعرف سالفه واحد من جماعتنا والسالفه صار لها اكثر من 12 سنه ماكول شلوه السحار لانه دعم ولدهم الصغير واصلا الغلط من ولدهم هو الي كان يلعب وعبر الشارع واندعم ومات ومن يوم ما مات الولد اهله تواعدو له وفعلا هالريال تم مريض لفتره مايتكلم ولاشي نص مشلول وعقب مات .. والله تميت عايشه برعب من عقب هالسالفه .. والحين يوم اشوف عياله اتذكر سالفته ..

----------


## eyoon

مآمآ لحقي علي >>خوآآآفه لآه

----------


## Stylish 5o5a

@@
كيف يعني ماكول ؟؟؟؟؟ ماااافهمت 
يعني اهله يشوفون جسمه منهوش وجي ؟؟ ويتألم ؟؟ مااافهمت
في اسباب عشان الين ياكلون الشخص ؟
ابببببغي اعرررررررررف 
صااار فخااطريه ياخذوني شوي ويردوني ابي اشوف عالمهم كيف ههههههههههه
تصدقووووون امس فليل يلست اقرى القصص اللي فالبارتس القبليين وبعدين سرت نمت وانا ميييييييته من الخووف هههههههههه
ويوم نمت حلمت بيهال صغاريه مستلبسين و يهجمون على اي احد وقوااااي واذبحوا ناس بعد ><"

----------


## ام عيون.

راح نتعرف على أماكن عيش الجن والشياطين وإبليس ؟







قلت له : ووالدك .. ألا يزال حياً ؟

قال : لا .. لقد هلك في معركة وشجار كبير نشب بينه وبين ساعده الأيمن وكان أسمه (هود).

((وفي بداية الحلقة الأولى .. وضح الجني مصطفى ان الجن يعيشون حياه عادية مثل البشر))
------------------------------------------------ 
أين يعيش الجن والشياطين وإبليس ؟!
من هم الجن الحضر ؟! 
ما هو السر الغامض حول اختفاء الطيارات والسفن في مثلث برمودا ؟!

------------ 

(( الجن في كل مكان )) 

في بداية الحلقة أشرح معنى (( الجن في كل مكان )) ولأمنح العقل صورة تقريبية لهذا التواجد ، أقول بأن الإنسان يعيش فوق اليابسة فقط التي يبلغ مساحتها 27% من سطح هذا الكوكب ورغم هذا لا يعيش الإنسان فوق هذه المساحة كاملة بل أقل من ربعها أما الجزء الباقي أرض قاحلة مهجورة . أما الجن تنتشر مستعمراته ومدنه ودولة فالنسبة الكبرى من المياه أعني فوق سطحها وأيضاً في أعماقها ويعمرون فالصحاري والأماكن الخالية والجبال المرتفعة وكل مكان من الكهوف والمغارات بل طوائف منهم تسكن بالشقوق والجحور أحياناً . ومنهم من يقيم أقامة دائمة في منازلنا ومنهم الشياطين التي تأوي إلى الحمامات ودورات المياه . وهم فالنهاية عالم قائم يشعرون بعالمهم كأنه محسوس فلهم منازلهم ومدنهم وزراعاتهم إلى غير ذلك.

(( جن الحضر )) 

بمصطلح الجن تعني معايشة الإنسان في مدنه وقراه ومنازلة . وسكان الحضر غالباً من أهل الإسلام – باستثناء أصحاب الديانات الأخرى فالجني المسيحي يسكن بيت المسحيين وأغلبه يسكن الكنائس وكذلك اليهودي المعابد اليهودية والمنازل اليهودية . أما الجن المسلم يبحث عن المنزل المسلم إسلاماً حقيقياً لا أسميا. والجن المسلم صادق الإسلام للغاية ويطبق أحكامه بحرفية عجيبة وقلبه مليء بالأيمان لدرجة انه إذا سمع القرآن يتلى أنصت فإذا له بكاء عجيب وزفير وشهيق وانين من خشية الله سبحانه وتعالى .

(( جن مسلم في منزلي ))

قلت لصاحبي: ترى جناً يعيش في منزلي ؟؟ 

قال : نعم .. نعم .. وكلهم مسلمون ولله الحمد .. منهم (سعيد) و ( مرجان ) وهما أبنان لجنية مسلمة أسمها (زبيدة) وزوجها (محمد) ومعهم عدة أبناء بالسقف الآن !! وهم من خدم البيت يدفع الله بهم عن أهل البيت الذي يتمسك أهله بالإسلام كثيراً من البلايا مما لا ترون !!

قلت له: محمد وإخوانه ألا يتعبون من بقائهم طائرين أو ملتصقين بالسقف ؟ 

قال : بحمد الله طول النهار يظلون هكذا ، فإذا ما وضعتم الطعام نزلوا وأكلوا معكم ، فإذا ما رفعتموه حمدوا الله وارتفعوا ، حتى يأتي الليل ويصلون العشاء ويأتون للتعلق بالسقف قليلاً وهنا يتعبون فينزلون للنوم على أي وسادة أو كرسي هنا بتلك الصالة ، ليقوموا لصلاة التهجد ليلاً وقيام الليل لله رب العالمين ، وهم عند طيرانهم حول السقف والتجول بين أركانه أو الثبات يديمون ذكر الله وتسبيحه .

قلت له : ألا يغادرون النزل لحاجة أو لسفر أو أي شيء ؟ 

قال : بلى .. يسافرون ويأتون .. بل أحياناً يذهبون للصلاة بالحرم المكي الشريف أو بالحرم النبوي الشريف ويأتون في لمح البصر لمنزلهم هذا.

قلت : طاب المنزل لنا ولهم بإذن الله وبفضلة . ووجود الجن المسلم في المنزل المسلم علامة خير ودليل نعمة ورضاء من الله عز وجل. 

(( شياطين يعيشون في دورات المياه ))

قال الجني المسلم : سأقول لك معلومة هامة ..

قلت : خير إن شاء الله تعالى ؟ 

قال : الشياطين تهوى العيش في البؤر العفنة ، وتجذبها النجاسات والروائح القذرة ، لهذا إذا سمعت الأذان إلى الصلاة ولت هاربة إلى أقرب دورات المياه وهي تصم آذانها بيديها أو تستغشي ثيابها بل منها من يقفز إلى بلاعات المجاري ، لهذا أذا دخلت للوضوء ادخل بقدمك اليسرى وأنت تقول ( أعوذ بالله من الخبث والخبائث ) وحذر النساء ألا يلقين الماء المغلي في البالوعات دون تسمية بسم الله ودون الاستعاذة من الشيطان الرجيم فقد يقتل هذا الماء شيطاناً فيحاول أهله الانتقام من أهل البيت وخاصة المرأة التي سكبته (( أحذروا وجود التماثيل والمجسمات والصور ))

بفضل الله تعالى وتوفيقه لا أعلق بمنزلي صوراً لأشخاص ولا أضع تماثيل مجسمة، ولكن عندي (وزه) مجوفة ذات رأس أضعها لوضع القمامة في تجويفها.. وفجأة وفي لقائي الأول مع مصطفى – تلفت يمنة ويسرة ونظر إلى السقف وهو يلقي السلام وفجأة شاهد (الوزة) فقال لي بحده واهتمام : هات سكيناً وأقطع رأسها فوراً أو غطه بحيث لا يظهر كرأس مجسم أو تمثال .. وصاح (( هيا .. هيا إلى الخارج ))

قلت : لماذا تفعل هذا ؟ 

قال : أرى شيطانين على رأس الوزه ..

وغطينا رأسها فانصرفت الشيطانان – بفضل الله 

قلت له: بالنسبة للصور الفوتوغرافية هل تجذب الشياطين أيضاً.

قال: فيها مغناطيساً تجذب الشياطين فلا تعلقها ولا تضعها مكشوفة فلو كانت على كتاب أو مجلة أقلبه أو اقلبها بحيث تختفي الصورة.. و ياخي الملائكة لا تدخل المنزل إذا وجدت صورة ، فهي تنفر منها حسبما علمت من حبيب الهدى .

قلت له: ولكن أريد إن أسالك في هذه المغناطيسية التي تقول بوجودها فالصور والتماثيل وإنها تجذب الشياطين إليها !!! أهي مغناطيسية حقيقية أم انك تشبه الأمر وتقربه لنا ؟ 

قال: لا لا أنها حقيقة بل إن الشيطان يشمها كما تشمون انتم الروائح.. ويراها بعينه من بعيد لأنها تكون ضوء أو إشعاعاً أو سحبة بخاريه لا تراها كإنسي بالعين المجردة فيقبل عليها الشيطان كمن يقبل على طعام شهي !!

وهنا أشرت إلى لعبة بالونيه على هيئة فيل ، وأخرى على هيئة عروس وهما ألعاب الأطفال . 

وقلت للجني: وماذا عن هذين ؟! هل يجلبان الشياطين ؟ 

قال : لا .. لا .. لعب الأطفال لا تجذب الشياطين .. 

قلت : لماذا ؟ 

قال: السبب لا أدريه.. لكن عائشة رضي الله عنها تلعب بمثل هذا، ولم ينهها محمد – صلى الله عليه وسلم – ويبدو أن الجاذبية المنبعثة منها للشياطين مطفأة بقدرة الله أو قدراته.. 

قلت له: انظر أليها.. هل إشعاعاتها مثل إشعاعات الوزة ؟ 

قال : لا .. اقل كثيراً .. لأن مخالطة الأولاد لها ، وامتهانهم لها يقلل هذه الإشعاعات ..

قلت : سبحان الله .. صدق رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم - .
قال الجني: وإياك أن تدع غرفة بالمنزل خالية من حركتكم ونومكم وذكر الله تعالى بها، إذ لو فرشت غرفة نوم، وتركتها خالية فإن الشيطان ينام على هذا الفراش وشغل هذه الغرفة، وهذا كلام رسول الله – صلى الله علية وسلم -.

قلت له: تعني الفراش في الغرف المتروكة يكون فراشاً للشيطان ؟؟ أم أن أي فراش مهجور يكون كذالك ؟ 

قال : كلا الأمرين صحيح .. فأي فراش تتركه هو عرضة لأن ينام شيطان عليه ، حتى لو كان نفس الفراش الذي أعتدت عليه ، وإلا فلماذا قال محمد –صلى الله عليه وسلم- (( أذا قام أحدكم من فراشة ثم رجع إلية فلينفضه بصنفه إزاره ثلاث مرات فإنه لا يدري ماخلفه عليه بعده .. )) ؟!

قال:إذاً ليس شرطاً أن تكون الغرفة مهملة والفراش مهمل ؟ 

قال : بالطبع لا .. لكن الغرف المهملة مائة بالمائة لا يكون فيها شيطان واحد بل شياطين ما لم يذكر فيها اسم الله عز وجل دائماً. 

(( المتسكعون من الشياطين ))

قال صاحبي : وهناك جيوش لإبليس منتشرة بكل مكان ، وهم ( المتسكعون ) ، منهم من يظل بالشوارع لاستقبال النساء المتبرجات ، وتزينهن في عيون الناظرين لتزداد المرأة إثماً ، ومن هؤلاء الشياطين من هو مختص بالنصف الأسفل من المرأة المتبرجة يوسوس لها ويزين هذه المنطقة لكل ناظر وهذا النصف يعمل ليل نهار بلا ملل ويستريح قليلاً أما أغلبية الشياطين تشتد وتكثر وتنشط فالظلام ، أي مع هبوط الليل .

قلت له: قلت إلى هذه الدرجة تتلاعب الشياطين بالإنسان ؟؟ فأين عقل الإنسان ؟؟

قال : طبيعي إن العاقل والحكيم الذي يعرف ربه سينجو من هذا المزلق ، ولكن ساعة الغضب قد يخرج الإنسان من وعيه ، والشياطين تعرف هذا ، ومن هنا تتجمع العشرات منهم بل المئات

أين يعيش إبليس ؟؟؟ 

إنها مفاجأة للعالم اجمع.. وحل للغز الذي طالما حير العلماء والباحثين ولا يزال .. وإن كان صعباً إخضاع ذلك للتحقيق العلمي.. لكنها الحقيقة.. والحقيقة كاملة أقدمها لكم .. 

ولا يظن ضان إنني – بفضل الله – أقدم هذه الهدية بسهولة ، فقد بذلت الكثير الكثير من المال – بقدر الطاقة – لاستضافه الجني المسلم الذي كان يقترب أمد اختفائه عني ثم بذل الكثير من الجهد العقلي في النقاش والمحاورة والمداورة لامتناعه من الإجابة – خشية إهلاكه من إبليس أو من جنده – ثم تظاهر بالنوم كثيراً فراراً من الحصار الذي صنعته له . 

قلت: هل رأيت إبليس ؟؟

قال : نعم .. رايته مرة وأنا طفل صغير .. وعدت مرات وأنا صبي قبل أن يمن الله علي وأنا شاب بالإسلام.

قلت : ولماذا ذهبت إليه وأنت طفل صغير ؟ 

قال : لم اذهب إليه بخاطري .. إنما والدي هو الذي حملني إلية ليمسح علي بيده ، على سبيل البركة .

قلت له : لعنه الله .. الحمد لله الذي من عليك بالإسلام .. 

قال : الحمد لله ..

قلت: صف شكله..

قال: مثل الأوصاف التي قلتها لك عن الجن، لكن والله عز وجل عاقبه وعاقب أبناءه من ذريته بالقبح وإن كان يتشكل في أي صورة، ثم أن له ذيلاً قصيراً للغاية حوالي من 4 إلى 7 سم بمقياس الأنس أو أكثر قليلاً.

قلت له : وهل الذيل في عامة الجن أم لإبليس وذريته فقط ؟ 

قال: بحمد الله هو لإبليس وذريته فقط وهم الشياطين، فكأنهم خلق مميز.. أما بقية الجن فليس لهم ذيلاً كما يتصور البشر !! .. كما إن ذيول الشياطين ليست بطويلة كالقطط أو البهائم، مثلما يرسمها البشر ويتخيلونها ؟!

قلت : ما طول إبليس؟؟ هل هو ضخم للغاية كما يتخيله البعض أم عادي الحجم ؟ 

قال: هم بمقياس الأنس يقارب الذراع.. مابين 140 سم إلى 160 سم تقريباً ، ولكنة يمكنه التشكل وإطالة جسمه إلى عشرات الأمتار .. 

قلت له : هل له بيت أم قصر ؟؟ 

قال : قصر ضخم للغاية ، فيه آلاف مؤلفة من الخدم والحشم ، وإلاف مؤلفة من الحراسات بل ملاين الشياطين ، وله قصور أخرى في أماكن عديدة .. وله ابنة كبيرة يعتز بها لها قصر ضخم مثل قصر أبيها وهي غالبا اكبر أبنائه وكذلك للأمراء الذين عينهم لإدارة مملكته الواسعة..

قلت له: وله كرسي يجلس عليه يعتبره عرشاً له.. أليس كذلك ؟؟ 

نظرا إلي بدهشة ، وقال : نعم ..نعم .

قلت له: وعرشه فالبحر.على الماء أليس كذلك ؟؟ وبالتحديد فالبحر..

تراجع للخلف فزعاً ، وقال : من أدراك ؟؟!!

قلت له : أنه محمد –صلى الله عليه وسلم- .. أما قرأت في صحيح مسلم حديث رسول الله الذي قال فيه (( إن عرش إبليس على البحر، فيبعث سراياه فيفتنون الناس فأعظمهم عنده منزلة أعظمهم فتنة.. ))

( ظل الجني مصطفى ) يحملق في دهشاً، وقد بدا عليه الخوف..

فاستطردت : أنت مسلم يا أخي .. والمسلم لا يخاف إلا الله.. ولن يكون للشيطان على مسلم سبيل ما دام متمسكاً بطاعة الله عز وجل، وأنت الآن أحسبك كذلك.

قال : نعم .. نعم الحمد لله .. لقد حفظت القرآن الكريم في أربعة شهور ..

قلت له : فأنى لإبليس وجنوده السلطان عليك !! إنك الأقوى بالأستعاذه بالله منه ..

قال : نعم .. نعم .. جزآك الله عني خيراً في تعليمي .. إنني أشعر بثبات فؤادي !! 

قلت له : قرأت ذات يوم رواية عن أصحاب ذي القرنين – وأظنه المقدوني لا المذكور بالقرآن الكريم – أنهم وصلوا في رحلة من الرحلات إلى منطقة مائية فتراءى لهم مثل إحدى الجزر ، ورأوا أمة رؤوسهم رؤوس الكلاب ، وأنيابهم خارجة من أفواههم مثل لهيب النار .. خرجوا إلى المراكب وحاربوهم ، ورأوا نوراً بعيد ساطعاً ، فإذا هو قصر من البلور تخرج منه تلك الأمة الغريبة ، فأراد ذو القرنين النزول عليهم ودخول القصر ، ولكن بهرام الفيلسوف منعه وأخبره بأن من نزل على هذا القصر يغلبه النوم ولا يستطيع الخروج فتظفر به تلك الأمة الموجودة بداخله ، فقد دخل بعض الناس إلى ذلك القصر والذي لا يدري احد ما في داخله فغلبهم النوم وخدرت أجسامهم فلم يستطيعوا العودة وهلكوا .. أليس هذا قصر إبليس ؟؟ 

قال الجني: ربما هو.. وربما غيره ؟!

قلت له : ماذا تعني بغيره ؟؟ 

قال : إبليس له عدة قصور يتنقل بينها لإدارة ملكه وجنوده ، كما أن لأبنته الكبرى قصراً محروساً أيضاً .. ولبعض أبنائه المعمرين، كما لأمرائه قصور ضخمه يديرون منها أعمال الغواية والإفساد لبني البشر، لتحقيق مشيئة إبليس الذي يعتبرونه رباً لهم وإلهاً ؟!

قلت له : حسناً .. فأين القصر المركزي لإبليس ؟؟

وبعد تردد ومحاورات قال: إنه هناك عند برزخ الماء، حيث يقول الله تعالى: (( مرج البحرين يلتقيان بينهما برزخ لا يبغيان )).

قلت له : حسناً يا صاحبي .. أتعني برزخ لقاء النهر بالبحر أم البحر بالبحر ؟؟ 

صمت ثم قال : أعني ما قلت !!!

قلت له: فأين بالتحديد ؟؟

صمت وحاول التهرب من الإجابة ..وأعدت علية دروس الثقة في الله ، وبعدها فجرت فنبلتي التي صممتها بناء على عدة ( استنتاجات ) من ما سأعلن عنه الأن ، ومنها ما ادخرته لكتابي القادم عن الدجال .

قلت له: هل مقر إبليس المركزي يقع في ( مثلث برمودا ) 

( لمعت عيناه .. وتظاهر بالنوم فوراً وهو في حالة من القلق لم أرها عليه من قبل).

ثم قلت: أليس جند إبليس وشبيهه البشري، ورجالهما من الإنس والجن من وراء حوادث اختفاء الطائرات والسفن. التي تدخل هذا المجال ؟ خاصة أن قواد الطائرات و السفن والركاب في هذه المناطق غير مسلمين، فلا حصانة معهم ضد عدوان الشياطين، وإن حدث ونجا عابر فهو استثناء !! كثيراً ما تلعب الشياطين وتتشكل حول هذا الناجي ، بأي صورة ليشك في حواسه وقدراته ، حتى منهم من يظن أن خبلاً أثابه أو هلاوس !! 

( صمت الجني .. وبان في لمعان عينيه الإقرار والحيرة 

قلت لصاحبي: على أي حال أنا من المؤمنين بأن هناك حياة عاقلة واعية كحياة الجن والأنس والملائكة ولكن في أرض أخرى غير أرضنا.

قال: لا مانع والله أعلم ولكن ما دليلك ؟ 

قلت : دليل عقلي أنقدح في ذهني . بناء على معنى قرآني .

قال : هاته علمني مما علمك الله .

قلت : إن الله تعالي يقول : (( الله الذي خلق سبع سموات ومن الأرض مثلهن يتنزل الأمر بينهن لتعلموا أن الله على كل شيء قدير وان الله أحاط بكل شيء علماً )) وفي هذا روى أن كثير في تفسيره عن أبن عباس – رضي الله عنهما – قال : (( لو حدثتكم بتفسيرها لكفرتم ، وكفركم تكذيبكم بها )) !! وجاء انه قال لرجل في معنى ( ومن الأرض مثلهن ).. ( وما يؤمنك إن أخبرتك بها فتكفر ) 

قال: تعني أن هناك سبع أراضي غير هذه الأرض ؟؟ 

قلت : هذا واضح من صريح الآيه .

قال : وفيها خلق مثلنا ؟؟ 

قلت : وهل هذا صعب على البديع سبحانه وتعالى : (( أنما أمره أذا أراد شيء أن يقول له كن فيكون )) وهنا دليلي العقلي . 

قال: ما هو ؟ 

قلت : ولله المثل الأعلى .. أقول هل يعقل أن من بنا ناطحة سحاب مثل الـ Empier State (102) دور اعلي مبنى فالعالم على ما يقال بناها ليسكن طابق واحد منها ؟؟ 

قال : لا !!

قلت: كذلك فأن الله عز وجل لا شك يبدع خلقاً، ليس مهماً أن نعرف عنه شيئاً قد لا تطيق عقولنا ذلك.. فمما لا شك فيه إن هذه الأراضي السبع التي نص الله تعالى عليها في قرآنه الكريم لم تخلق عبثاً ، و أنها تقل مخلوقات ربما أقدم من الأنس والجن والملائكة وربما هي أسبق وأكثر تطوراً وعلماً ، وإلا فلماذا ورد عن رسول الله –صلى الله عليه وسلم – انه كان أذا أراد دخول قرية قال حين يراها : (( اللهم رب السموات السبع وما أظللن ورب الأرضيين السبع وما أقللن ، ورب الشياطين وما أظللن ، ورب الرياح وما أذرين ، انا نسألك خير هذه القرية وخير أهلها ونعوذ بك من شرها وشر أهلها وشر ما فيها )) ... فهذا دليل محمدي نبوي كريم على إن هذه الأراضي السبع تقل مالا نعلم ، والله تعالى اعلم . 

قال الجني: فهل هناك أدله على اتصال هذه المخلوقات القادمة بالأطباق الطائرة بالأنس ؟؟ 

قلت : هناك حوادث كثيرة وقعت ، لكنني اعتقد أنها اتصالات من جن متطور ومتقدم أو بمعنى أدق هو جن مصخر لأن يركب مع بشر يقودها ، لأن أغلب الأوصاف التي ذكرت عن هذه المخلوقات تنطبق على الجن ، فأغلبها أقزام ، أو طوال للغاية . وأنا اعلم إن الجن يتشكل فالأشكال الطويلة بالإضافة إلى إن رائحتهم زرنيخية أو كبريتيه نوعاً ما !!! 

وهنا حملق فيني الجني المسلم 

وقال : نعم .. هذه الأوصاف والرائحة هي للجن .

(( هذه المركبات الفضائية ولمحات من أسرارها )) 

قلت له : حسناً .. سأقراء عليك يا مصطفى بعض الأوصاف ، وسأعرض عليك بعض الصور لتخبرني ما رأيك ؟؟ 

قال : بأذن الله سأخبرك بالحق .

قلت : قال احد الأمريكان الذين شاهدوا جسماً غريباً متركزاً على 6 أرجل ، وشاهد عناصر بشريه أو شبة بشريه (( يلملمون الخزامى من حقله وهو مختبئ بين شجيرات العنب ، وينظر ساخطاً إلى هؤلاء اللامبالين وهم يسرقون زراعته ، فلم يتحمل ذلك ، فخرج أليهم وركض نحو من اعتبرهم لصوصاً عادين ، ولكن عندما وصل ( ماس ) وهو أسم الرجل إلى بعد 10 أمتار من المجهولين ألتفت احدهم فجئه ووجه نحوه جهازاً صغيراً كان بيده اليمنى ، ثم أعاد الجهاز إلى وعاء كان معاقاً على جانبه الأيسر ، شعر ماس نفسه مشلولاً تماماً ، لا يستطيع تحريك رأسه ولا أطرافه ولا يحس شيئاً أبداً . وبعد وقوع الحادث عندما أستجوب ماس وصف المخلوقات بأنها قصيرة القامة لا يزيد طولها عن 120 سم ، ورأس كبير للغاية لا يتناسب مع الجسم ، والرأس قائم مباشرة على الكتفين دون عنق ، وقال ماس أيضاً أنه للمجهولين شعر فالرأس والفم كأنه ثقب ، وعيون تشبه عيون الإنسان ولكن بلا حاجبين ، البشرة ناعمة ومن لون سكان وسط أوروبا ، وعرض الكتفين يزيدان قليلاً عن عرض الرأس . ولاحظ ( ماس ) أن الاثنين الذين واجههما لهما ذراعان وساقان، ولكن لم يتمكن من رؤية الأيدي ولا القدمين.. وكان المجهولان يرتديان ألبسه غامقة ، قطعه واحده ، راصة تماماً على جسديهما وعلى جانبيهما الأيمن جعبة صغيره وأخرى اكبر حجماً ، على جنبهما الأيسر . وقال ماس : عاد المجهولان إلى جهازهما ، والشيء كان يبلغ ارتفاعه 2,50 متر ، وبقيا ينظران إلي من قبة المركبة والتي تبدو كأنها من الزجاج وأغلقا الباب الجرار من الأسفل إلى الأعلى واختفت الأرجل من قاعدة الجهاز وأقلعا بانفجار هامد ، وارتفعا بعد ذلك دون أي صوت أو ضجيج ، وعندما وصل إلى ارتفاع 30 متراً تقريباً اختفى بشكل فوري ومفاجئ ، وكأنه ضوء وانطفئ ))

قال الجني: أقسم لك بالله أنه هذا ( جناً ) ولكن فالغالب أنه متشكل في طول أكبر من حجمه الحقيقي.

قلت : من أين هؤلاء ؟

قال : لست أدري .. لكن من الممكن أن يكونوا من سكان مناطق الأشعة تحت الحمراء فوق السحب. أو سكان الأعماق بالمحيطات والبحار !!

قلت: أليك صورة طبق الأصل له وبمجرد إن رأى الجني المسلم هذا الختم، لمعت عيناه 

وصاح : أنه ختم ( جن ) .

قلت : وما أدراك ؟ 

قال : رأيته من قبل كثيراً .. ورأيت أشباهه، وأستطيع أن أخبرك بكل سهولة بأن الختم ختم جن أو انس !!
إن كل الحادثة ألخصها لك في جملة واحده : (( أنها عملية نصب أو دجل من الجن على الأنس )) ، وسكان ( اومو ) هؤلاء سكان دولة للجن مسيحيه و ختمها الذي عرضوه هو صليب متعدد الأذرع .. فضلاً عن إن الوصف وصف جن، والرائحة رائحة جن، بل والطعام طعام شياطين !!

قلت له : نعم .. حتى أنهم في بعض الحالات وصفوا مثلاً الأيادي بأنها أيادي مكيفة لوظائف مستحدثه بإطالة الأصابع بشكل ملحوظ ، وهو ما وصفت به الجن في العادة فضلاً عن القدرة على التشكل ، والسرعة في الحركة أو التعامل مع الآلات التي تتبعهم بسرعة تكاد لا تصدق ، مع طول أيديهم لدرجة واضحة فضلاً عن أنها عظميه وناعمة .

ثم استطردت : هل لك أن اعرض عليك بعض الرسومات التي رسمت بناءً على وصف الانجليزي المدعو ( جون ) ، الذي ذكر حالة اختطاف حدثت له من قبل أشخاص لم يرى مثلهم من قبل ، وتم أخذ المعلومات منه عن طريق التنويم المغناطيسي أيضاً ؟! 

قال الجني المسلم : نعم .. نعم 

( وكانت المفاجئة ) بعدما عرضت عليه بعض الصور .

أبتسم الجني المسلم وقال : ألا ترى إلى وجهيهما .. أنهما قريبان جداً من هيئة الجن الحقيقة.. ثم ألا ترى القرنين اللذين سألتني عنهما ؟؟ !!

قلت : نعم .. نعم .. قال:ما رأيك في هذين الرسمين - أيضاً - الشبيهين برواد الفضاء من البشر ؟؟ ! 

قال : أن صح هذا ، فهما جنيان في حالة تشكل ، أو هما على هيئتهما الحقيقة ولكن مستترين داخل هذه الملابس ، ويتحركان خلالها !!

قلت : وهل هذا سهل عليهما ؟!

قال : طبعاً .. بل هو أسهل من التلبس بأنسي والسير بجسده ، فإذا كنت أنا مثلاً أتلبس بهذا الجسد الذي أتلبس به الأن وهو يزن حوالي 115 كيلو وأسير به بكل خفة وقوه ، أيصعب علي السير بملابس تزن 5 كيلو جرامات أو حتى 20 كيلو جراماً ؟ !! ويبدو أن العالم الغربي لا يفهم ولا يستوعب مدى ما أعطانا الله عز وجل من قدرة على التشكل !!

قلت : حقاً .. حتى انه في أحدى الحوادث التي يذكرونها يقولون إن أمراءه من جسم طائر غريب رآها أحدهم شقراء الشعر، ثم رآها بعد قليل بشعر أسود، ولاستبعاد أنها صبغت شعرها فوراً ظن أنها امرأة أخرى ولكن بذات الوجه كأنها توأم. بينما أنها امرأة واحده فالحقيقة ولكنها جنيه تملك القدرة على ذلك !!!

قال مصطفى : الأن عرفت على التمام ، فأعلن الحق والحقيقة للعالم ، حتى لا يظل أسير خداع الجن ، وخداع الوهم !!

قلت : أنني مندهش .. كيف لا يفهم علماء الغرب أنهم إمام حوادث للجن والشياطين ، بينما أحدهم يعترف بذلك 
وهو الكاهن ( سلفادور فريكسيدو ) من ( بورتوريكو ) يقول في كتابه ( العقل الباطن الشيطاني ) أن رائحة الكبريت عندما تأتي في أماكن هبوط الأجسام الطائرة المجهولة لا يدل ذلك على شيء ألا على إن هؤلاء هم الشياطين بالذات ، وبإمكاننا أن نعكس التعبير بقولنا أنه في كثير من مناسبات حضور ( إبليس ) لم يكن ذلك ألا بالحقيقة حضور أجسام طائرة مجهولة ، هذا مضافاً إليه حضور الأقزام الشبيهة بالبشر .

ملاحظه : (( سأروي لكم قصة الأقزام لاحقاً ))

قال الجني المسلم : هذا بعض الجن .. ولكن ليس بالضرورة حضور إبليس نفسه ، فهم أما فعلاً شياطين من جند إبليس و ذريته وإما جن يسكنون المكان وتراءوا في حادثه شاذة ، وأما هم يستكشفون المكان !! وسأقول لك وللعالم كله شيئاً .. لو إن هؤلاء أمام أنسي مسلم، تقي، قوي العقيدة، وقراء آية الكرسي والعشر الآيات الأوائل من الصافات لأحرقهم بقوة الله، إن لم يولوا فراراً من المكان بلا عوده !! 

سر مثلث برمودا
(( مسح منطقة برمودا ))

قال الجني المسلم : سأقول لك خبراً جديداً .. إن أمريكا وانجلترا وألمانيا يتعاونون في كشف سر برمودا ، وأطلقوا قمراً صناعياً جديداً لمسح هذه المنطقة .. غير الأقمار التي أطلقوها من قبل .. ولن يصلوا إلى شيء فقل لهم لا تتعبوا أنفسكم.. إن الدولة القائمة هناك غير مرئية ، ودوله متقدمه عنكم ولا يمكنكم كشف أسرارها ، وهي لا سلطان لها عليكم أذا أسلمتم بالله !!!

قلت له : أن منهم من يهديه الله للإسلام .

قال الجني: أتحدى لو إن مسلماً منهم عبر المنطقة وهو يتلوا كتاب الله ويصاب بأذى.. !! لن يقدر إبليس ولا جنوده .. !!

قلت : سبحان الله .. هذا حق ، وصدق الله العظيم .. (( فإذا قرأت القرآن فاستعذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم . أنه ليس له سلطان على اللذين أمنوا وعلى ربهم يتوكلون. أنما سلطانه على اللذين يتولونه واللذين هم به مشركون)) سورة النحل آية 98 إلى 100
ولكن يا صاحبي من ذهب لهناك لن يعود ولو كان مسلماً ألا أذا كان أخذ بالأسباب لمواجه تلك الدولة المتقدمة التي يجلس على عرشها صديق شخصي لإبليس . 

( صمت الجني ، ونظر ألي بذهول ، ولم يحرك أبدا شفه ) .


(( مثلث فور موزا و القيادة الإبليسية ))

قلت لصاحبي: وما رأيك في منطقة أخرى تسمى ( بؤرة الشيطان ) في ( فور موزا )، وهي منطقة على هيئة مثلث وهي كمثلث برمودا ويسمونها أيضاً ( مثلث بؤرة الشيطان فور موزا ) ؟! ويحدث فيها مثلما يحدث في ( برمودا) تماماً .. بل البعض يعتبروها أخطر ؟!

قال الجني : أهي منطقة برزخ ؟!

قلت له : نعم .. ثبت علمياً أنها منطقة التقاء تيارات دافئة بتيارات مائية باردة .

قال: سأقول لك سراً لأول مره يعرفه البشر.. 

قلت : هاته .. 

قال: كل أماكن البرازخ التي يلتقي فيها البحران، بمعني التقاء الدافئ بالبارد، هي مناطق مختارة لقصور إبليس والأمراء الذين عينهم لإدارة مملكته أو دولته.. 

(لا أدري لماذا ساعتها خطر بذهني حديث للنبي – صلى الله علية وسلم )

فقلت : أهذا له علاقة بالمعنى الذي أراده النبي محمد – صلى الله علية وسلم – عندما نهى أن يجلس بين الضحى والظل وقال (( مجلس الشيطان )) أو هو تفسير أضافي لهذا التوجيه النبوي الكريم ؟!

قال وهو يبتسم ابتسامه ذات مغزى : هذا من ذاك أو هو قريب منه فالشياطين بالذات تهوى الجمع بين المتناقضات ، والجلسة المفضلة لأي شيطان إن يكون نصفه فالظل ونصفه فالشمس ، أو نصفه فالحار والأخر فالبارد .

قلت له: لماذا هذا التناقض ؟!

قال: انه شيء لن تفهموه معشر الأنس !! وكفى أن أقول لك إن في ذلك قوة للشيطان !! 

قلت له : أكل الجن هكذا يجلسون ؟!!

قال : لا .. الشياطين فقط .. فنسل إبليس مميز حتى في جلسته !! 

قلت له: أعدد قصور إبليس 12 قصراً ؟!

قال : لست أدري .. لكن دولته كبيرة أعاذنا الله منه ومن جنده وهمزاتهم وأن يحضرون .. قال تعالى: (( ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا ))


يتتتتتتتتتبعععععع

----------


## أريد أكون

اسكتووو يابنات والله اليوم بيتناا كان فااضي
تموو يزقروني بصوت ابوي والمره الثانيه بصوت اختي
يقصون علي هع

----------


## كشيخه بوظبي

يالله .... يخرع 

باجر بكمل القرايه ما اقدر اواصل الحين 


قبل يومين وااحد مط لي شعري هههههههههههه بخبركم سالفته باجر ان شاء الله

----------


## Ms.3wash

أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق
أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق
أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق
أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق

كملوا أنا اندمجت في الي تنزله اختنا ام عيون .. في اشياء ما كنت اعرفها واستفدت منها 
حتى الصور الي بغرفتي شليتها الحمدلله .. ما كنت ادري وبخبر الاهل الي ما يدورن بعد .. والله نتعلم شي مفيد نتقي من شرورهم بإذن الله .. 

 :Smile:

----------


## Stylish 5o5a

وه وه كملووووووو
البارحه سرت انام ولا قدرت قصيت على اختي قلت لها مسويتلج برنامج سهره على فلم وناااسه وجي 
بس لاني مب قادره انام وابيها تيلس معاي ههههههههههه

----------


## Ms.3wash

> وه وه كملووووووو
> البارحه سرت انام ولا قدرت قصيت على اختي قلت لها مسويتلج برنامج سهره على فلم وناااسه وجي 
> بس لاني مب قادره انام وابيها تيلس معاي ههههههههههه


ههههههههه يحليها الخوافة والله .. 
عاد انا توني أقرا بارت 5 تعرفين ما كملت الا فجأة أحس جنة ضوء الليت صار ضعيف ورد فجأة جان أسكر الصفحة .. وههههههههههه سوينا لعمارنا رعب بس امس قريت وقريت والحمدلله رقدت بروحي بس ناشة الساعة 3 الفير يوعانة واخاف اروح اكل شي .. رحت الحمام بالزووور افكر بالمواضيع ههههههههههههههه ... ما عليج فترة وبتعدي عقب حتى يوم تذكرين القصص ما بتحسين بنفس الرهبة 

 :Sob7an:

----------


## Ms.3wash

أم عيون كملي نتريااااج 

أنا ما أبا الا اقرى الي انتي تحطينة لأني صج استفدت من وايد اشيااااااااء خاصة سالفة الصور هذي

----------


## Ms anime

خلصت الجزء الاول واو

----------


## Ms.3wash

يالله وينكم , ام عيوووووووون نتريااااااااااااااج  :Frown:  أبااااا اقرى

----------


## ضاع عمري وراك

> اونه .. ممكن سوال
> 
> بما ان ما شاء الله معلوماتج عنهم توب بخصوص السحار ابي اعرف كيف يعني ما يستوي نظهر ونحن مب ماكليين اونه ياكلون الجبد "جبد الادمي "
> كيف يعني ابي اعرف يعني ياكلون لحمنا من ما ناكل لحم العنز يعني جي يطبخونا
> 
> 
> 
> هوو للحين يقولون لا تطلعون وجبدوكم خاليه لانهم يحبون ياخذون الشخص او يضرون اللي جبده خاليه فاذا معدتج فيه اكل ما يرومون يسوون لج شي 
> 
> ...



هيه صح بس هالشخص مايعرف شي لانه مسحور ويعيش حياه ثانيه بس مدينتهم وبطريقه حياتهم ومثل ماقالت اونه

----------


## ضاع عمري وراك

> نيهاااااااااههههههههههههههههههههاااي
> 
> 
> روووعة ........... ما شاء الله جزئي الأول مستمر بسلسلته المرعبة ^^
> 
> 
> لي عودة للأكشن




انا قريت كل الاجزااء اللي طافت

بس انتي قلتي عندج كتاب عن قصص الجن ما طرحتي القصص


بليز كتبي لنا القصص واذا خليتي قصص من كتاب سوي كوبي مره ثانيه وحطيهم هني


وقلتي الكتاب في المكتب في الشغل للحين متذكره ههههههههه

ثاانكس

----------


## Stylish 5o5a

> ههههههههه يحليها الخوافة والله .. 
> عاد انا توني أقرا بارت 5 تعرفين ما كملت الا فجأة أحس جنة ضوء الليت صار ضعيف ورد فجأة جان أسكر الصفحة .. وههههههههههه سوينا لعمارنا رعب بس امس قريت وقريت والحمدلله رقدت بروحي بس ناشة الساعة 3 الفير يوعانة واخاف اروح اكل شي .. رحت الحمام بالزووور افكر بالمواضيع ههههههههههههههه ... ما عليج فترة وبتعدي عقب حتى يوم تذكرين القصص ما بتحسين بنفس الرهبة


هاااه عواااااش تتمصخرين علي وطلعتي انتي بعد خوااااااافه هههههههههههه 
بس لا جد لو انا مكانج والليت استوابه جي تلاقيني ررررركض لاي مكان ثااني هههههههههه
المشكله حماااااااااس القصص بس احنا اللي نخاف  :Big Grin: 
تخافين وتتحمسين ف نفس الوقت هههههههه

----------


## ام عيون.

تفاصيل حياة الجن !! 
حمل و ولادة الجن ؟؟ 
هل من الممكن انجاب الانسي من الجنية او الجني من إنسية ؟ 
متى يحدث زنا الشياطين أو الجن بالإنسية ؟ 
معلومات أضافية عن قدرة الجن على التشكل !!
جنود من الجن المسلم في أفغانستان !!

------------------------

حياة الجن قريبة الشبة من الحياة الطبيعية للإنسان .. فهناك حب .. وكراهية ، واتفاق .. وخلاف .. ومحبة وخصومة !!

أما الأفراح لديهم فتختلف في مظاهرها وتقاليدها بل وتكاليفها من طبقة إلى أخرى ، ومن عائلة إلى أخرى ، ومن عائلة إلى أخرى ، ومن مدينة أو دولة إلى اخرى !!

وجماع الجني للجنية مثلنا ولكن بما يناسب احجامهم الضئيلة في العادة وللجني أنتصاب ومني وشهوة وميل .. وعشق .. وعواطف .. ومشاعر !! لا يكاد يختلف عن الإنسان في شيء من هذه الناحية . 


(( الحمل و الولادة ))

قال الجني إجابة عن أسئلتي : إن ليلة العرس عند الجن مثلها عند الإنس ، ويخلو رجل الجن بأنثى الجن ، ويفض بكارتها التي خلقها الله دلالة على عذريتها ، و ( الشرف ) له أهميه عظمى في عالم الجن لا تقل قدراً عن عالم الإنس ، بل تزيد ، وإن كان هناك جنيات عاهرات .

قلت له : وما عمر الزواج لديكم ؟!

قال : في العادة بعد البلوغ بفترة يسيرة .. لكن الغالب في عالم الجن أن سن الزواج من 170 أو 180 سنة ، وحتى 200 إلى 250 سنة ، يعتبر سن زواج طيب ، وما بعد هذا يكون كمن دخل في الأربعين لديكم وسيبدأ الزواج . 

قلت له : والحمل والولادة لديكم يصاحبها ألم ومعاناة للأنثى الحامل أم لا ؟!

قال : طبيعي .. فهذا خلق داخل خلق .. بل عن حجم معاناة الجنية الحامل يفوق حجم معاناة الإنسية الحامل !!

قلت : لماذا ؟! 

قال : لأن مدة حمل الجنية ليست من ستة إلى تسعة أشهر كما هو لديكم ، وإنما في العادة يتم الحمل لمدة خمسة عشر شهراً ، وهنالك تبدأ مرحلة المخاض والوضع ، التي يصاحبها آلام حادة ، خاصة إذا علمت ان البطن الواحد للجنية قد يتراوح عدد الأولاد فيه من 7 إلى 9 ، وأحياناً يحدث ما تسمونه انتم ( فلتة ) فتضع الجنية (12) ولداً مابين ذكر وأنثى . 

قلت له : وترضع الأنثى أولادها ؟؟ 

قال : نعم .. تماماً كما تفعل إناث الإنس .. مع فارق أن رضاعة طفل الجن تستغرق ربما عمر إنسان منكم .. والطفل الجن يظل فترة طويلة لا يتحرك ولا يتكلم ، ويكثر النوم .

قلت له : وبعد هذا ؟!

قال : يكبر .. ويتعلم .. وربما دخل المدارس و الجامعات تماماً كما عندكم ، لكن بوسائل أرقى ومعلومات مختلفة تناسب حياة الجن ومعيشته واحواله !! وهناك من يتعلم الطب وهناك من يتعلم الهندسة وهناك من يتعلم الآداب أو الصحافة .. مثلكم تماماً .. لكن بما يناسبها !!!


(( الزواج بين الإنس والجان غير معقول إلا إذا ... !! ))


قلت لصاحبي : ماذا تقول في قصص الذين قالوا بإمكانية الزواج بين الإنس والجن ؟!

فقال : هذا غير ممكن !! .. فتلك خلقة ، وتلك خلقة ، وللإنس طبيعته وللجن طبيعته ، وإلا فلماذا قال الله عز وجل : (( ومن آياته أن خلق لكم من أنفسكم أزواجاً لتسكنوا إليها وجعل بينكم مودة ورحمة )) ، وهذه الآية العزيزة تنطبق على الإنس والجن ، فالإنس يأنس ويسكن لشبيهه من الإنس ، والجن يأنس ويسكن لشبيهه من الجن .

قلت له : ولكن هناك حوادث كثيرة تؤكد وقوع مثل هذا الزواج ، حتى قيل إن ( بلقيس ) كان أحد أبويها من الجن ؟؟ 

الأثر الوارد بأن أحد أبوي بلقيس كان جنياً أورده ابن كثير في قصص الأنبياء الجزء الثاني ، وعلق عليه بأنه (حديث غريب ، وغير صحيح سنده ضعيف) 

قال : صدقني الزواج بين الإنس والجن غير واقعي .. إلا في حالة واحدة !! .. وهي إذا تشكل الجني في صورة بشر ، أو إذا تشكلت الجنية في صورة بشر ، وهي حالة نادرة أو استثنائية أو شبه خيالية ، والاستثناء لا حكم له .. ولأؤكد لك هذا أطمئنك بأن مثل هذه الحالات الشاذة ، لا يتم فيها حمل مطلقاً ، سواء أكان الزوج من الجن فلا تحمل الإنسية ، أو كانت الزوجة من الجن فلا تحمل الجنية ؟ ! 

قلت : كيف ذلك ؟ 

قال : لأن مني الجني غير مني الإنسي ، وهو ما يتخلق منه الولد أصلاً ، ورحم الجنية غير رحم الإنسية .

قلت : إذاً القول إن أم بلقيس جنية قول باطل لا أساس له من الصحة ؟ 

قال : بلا شك في هذا .. إن النطفة من الإنسانية في رحم الجنية تتغير طبيعتها تماماً .. وكذلك نطفة الجني في رحم الإنسية .. وإلا فكيف يلد الجني جنياً لا يرى ، ويلد الإنسي إنساً يرى؟! .. إن لكل طبيعته .. فهذا خلق الله .. وذك خلق الله . 

(( متى يحدث زنا الشياطين أو الجن بالإنسية ؟ ))

قلت له :
فماذا تقول في الحديث النبوي القائل : (( إذا جامع الرجل أهله فلم يسمي انطوى الجان على إحليله فجامع معه )) 

قال : هذا حق .. إنه تحذير نبوي لكل مسلم بأن يستتر من الجن الفاسد والشياطين بالتسمية بسم الله عند الجماع ، وحبذا أن يقول : (( بسم الله ، اللهم جنبنا الشيطان وجنب الشيطان ما رزقتنا )) ، وأن يقول بسم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو ، إلا فإن شيطاناً ما أو جناً فاسداً يحضر هذا الموقف ، يشارك الرجل الجماع ، بل ويقذف منيه مع مني الرجل فيفسده !! بل من النساء من تكون بعيدة عن ذكر الله وتقوى الله فيتلبس بها ( جني ) أو شيطان ، ويقذف منيه بفرجها وهو يعيش فيه ، وذلك عند كل جماع من زوجها الإنسي ..!! 

قلت له : ويتخلق منه ولداً ؟؟ 

قال : لا .. لا .. إنما إذا كثر مني الجني فإنه يفسد ( نطفة الرجل ) ، فينزل الجنين سقطاً .. وقد طردت بفضل الله الأسبوع الماضي ( جنياً ) تسبب في إفساد حمل امرأة أربع مرات !! ( ذكر لي صاحبي الجني المسلم أسم المرأة ، ومن أين هي ، لكنني اعتبر هذا سراً من الأسرار التي ائتمنني الله عليها – مع العلم بأنني لم اجبره على ذكر شيء عنها لي ، إنما هي الثقة التي تولدت عنده فينا ، والحمدلله على محبة الإنس الصالح والجن الصالح لنا ) .

ثم أستطرد : وهذا دليل لك على صدق ما أقول .. بأن النكاح بين الجن والإنس لا يجوز ، وإن حدث فهو شاذ ، مع ملاحظة أن ما نتكلم فيه الآن هو ( سرقة عرض ) أو هو ( زنا ) من جني أو شيطان بإنسية . أمكنت من ذلك بغفلتها عن تحصين نفسها !!


(( ولكن المؤنثون من الأولاد .. أبن شيطان أو جني !! ))


قلت له : فما قولك فيما نسب إلى ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما ، من أنه قال : (( إذا أتى الرجل امرأته وهي حائض ، سبقه الشيطان إليها فحملت فجاءت بالمخنث ، فالمؤنثون أولاد الجن )) ؟!

ففاجئني بقوله : نعم .. هذا حق .. جماع الحائض قد يأتي بمؤنثين وقد يفسد النطفة بل ويؤذي الرجل بل والمرأة!!

قلت له : فكيف .. يتخلق الولد هنا من مني الإنس ومني الجني ؟؟ 

قال : هذه مشيئة الله .. ولا أستطيع التفسير أكثر من هذا .. لكن يكفي أن الله نهى عن جماع الحائض ، ومن يفعل فهو المسئول أولاً وأخيراً عن إذا رزق بولد مؤنث ، جزاءً وفاقاً .


(( أنواع الجن ))


قلنا من قبل في حلقات سابقة : إن الجن يشغل أغلب المساحات بالأرض ، سواء بالبر أو بالبحر أو بالجو ، ولنا أن نتصور معنى هذا إذا تحدثنا عن أنواع الجن ، فهذا مما يصعب حصره للغاية ، بل ويعسر بيانه ، خاصة إذا فهمنا أن فيهم المؤمن – وهو قليل – والكافر – والملونين كالإنس ، والمنتمين لمذاهب أو أهواء لا نهاية .

قلت للجني المسلم : أيمكنك تعداد أنواع الجن ؟! 

قال : من حيث ألوانهم ففيهم الأحمر والأبيض والأسود والأصفر إلى سائر ما هو شائع في بني البشر ، أما من حيث انتماءاتهم فهي بلا حصر ولكن يقرب الصورة لنا حديث النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم- (( الجن على ثلاثة أنواع : فثلث لهم أجنحة يطيرون في الهواء ، وثلث حيات وكلاب ، وثلث يحلون ويظعنون )) فكل صنف من هذه الأصناف الثلاثة يضم أنواعاً وأخلاطاً من الجن ، خذ مثلاً الكلاب ، فهي في مجموعها نوع من الجن ، إلا أن الأسود البهيم منها ذا نقطتين بيضاويتين فوق عينيه شيطان مجرم حلال قتله .. إذا رأيته لا تتركه ، أقتله !!

قلت له : أهذه الكلاب أصلها على خلقة الشياطين ومسخها الله تعالى ؟؟ أم أنها تتشكل في صورة الكلب الأسود وعلامتها النقطتان هاتان فوق عيونها ؟

قال : قد يكون الله مسخها .. الله أعلم .. لكن هذا النوع لا يتشكل .. فهو امة من أمة الشياطين الملعونة المتعددة ، أباح رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم – قتلها فاقتلوها .!!

قلت له : حسناً .. هذا عن الكلاب .. فماذا عن الحيات ؟؟ 

قال : هناك حيات كثيرة أصلها جن .. وحيات كثيرة ما هي إلا جن متشكل في هيئتها .. !! إلا نوعين لا يستطيع الجن أن يتصور في صورتيهما ، لهذا لا تتردد في قتل هذين النوعين ، أما ماعدا ذلك فأنذره قبل أن تقتله ، فإن هرب وولى كان بها وإلا فسم الله تعالى واستعن به واقتله .

قلت : ما هذان النوعان من الحيات ، اللذان لا يستطيع الجن أن يتشكل في صورتيهما ؟؟ 

قال : لقد أخبر بهما محمد – صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وهما ( الأبتر ) و ( ذو الطفيتين ) !! وهما من أخطر أنواع الحيات .

قلت له : وما عدا ذلك ؟

قال : أنذره .. وحذره ثلاثاً ، فإن هرب وإلا فهو معاند يستحق القتل ، أو هو حية حقيقية فاقتلها فنحن المسلمين مأمورون بقتل الحيات . 

قلت : نعم صدق رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم - .. لكن ماذا تقول في القطط ؟ 

قال مصطفى : القط الأسود بهيم السواد غالباً شيطان ، أما غيره فيمكن للجن أيضاً التشكل في صورته .. وخاصة إناث الجن تهوى التشكل بصور القطط الزاهية الألوان ، أو البيضاء .. 


(( القدرة على التشكل ))


قلت له : فهل القدرة على تشكل الجن في أي صورة من الصور قدرة مطلقة بين أنواع الجن .. بمعنى أن كل جني يمكنه هذا ؟!

قال : لا .. فهناك أنواع خلقها الله جناً لا يتشكل كالقرين من الجن فترة وجوده مع الإنسان المكلف بمرافقته ، فإذا مات الإنسي عاش القرين – لأنه في الغالب أطول عمراً – وأمكنه التشكل ، وهناك أنواع من الجني لا تتشكل لأن قدرتها على ذلك محدودة ، إذ التشكل يتطلب قوة كبيرة ، وهذه القوة في الغالب لا تتوافر إلا للعفريت من الجن ، أما المارد فيكون صغير الحجم ضئيل القوى حتى يكبر في السن و تنمو معه قدراته فآنئذ يمكنه التشكل ، ولكن في حدود أيضاً . وهناك أيضاً أنواع من الشياطين لديها القدرة على التشكل وأنواع أخرى لا تمتلك هذه القدرة . 

قلت له : ولكن هذه المسألة خطيرة ، إذ الجني غير المسلم ، أو الشيطان يستطيع أن يتمثل في صورة حبيب للإنسان أو ربما زوج للإنسية ؟!..

قال : لا .. لا .. ليس الأمر إلى هذه الدرجة ، فمسألة التشكل مسألة صعبة للغاية على الجن أو الشيطان ، وهناك نوع من المعاناة الجسدية والنفسية فوق ما تتصور ، ولهذا فإن التشكل يتم لدقيقة أو دقائق معدودات حسب طاقة الجني وقدراته ، ولهذا من الصعب بل من المستحيل أن يتصور في صورة زوج امرأة أو صورة بشر ويدوم طويلاً ..!! ثم هناك نقطة سأصارحك بها وهي خوف الجني أو الشيطان من الإنسان ، فالصورة التي يأخذها الجني أو الشيطان تحكمه ، فلو أمسكت به وقتلته مات ، وإن أمسكت به وقرأت عليه آية الكرسي اهتز وارتعد وربما أصيب بأزمة قلبية أو مات ، فلا ثقة بين الجني والإنسي !!! 

قلت له : ولماذا يتعب الجني أو الشيطان عند التشكل في أي صورة من الصور ؟ 

قال : إن الإنس لا يدري مدى المعاناة الهائلة عند التصور والتشكل ، فطبيعتنا هي ما أراده الله لنا ، وكوننا نحاول الخروج عن هذه الطبيعة إلى صورة أخرى – بقدر الله وأمره طبعاً وما منحنا إياه من هذه الهبة – فإن الله جلت حكمته تجعلنا ندفع الثمن غالياً من أعصابنا ونفسياتنا بل وحتى أعضائنا التي تظل في حالة مرهقة ومضعضة عند العودة لهيئتنا الطبيعية ، حتى مرور وقت يعود فيه كل شيء إلى طبيعته ، فالإرهاق ناتج عن طبيعة التكوين ، ثم الفزع الهائل الذي يتملك الجني أو الشيطان عند مجرد تفكيره في التشكل ، لا التشكل نفسه ، وهناك جن يخشى من ترويع الإنسان الذي يعلم وسائل الاتصال بهذا العالم ، فيقاضيه لدى حكام القبيلة أو المدينة ، فيحاكم ، ويسجن ..

قلت : إذاً عندكم قوانين ومحاكم وقضاة .. الخ ؟! 

قال : نعم .. نعم .. لكن الجن المسلم يطبق الإسلام بحذافيره خيراً من البشر ، أما غير المسلم فكل يطبق قوانينه ، فهناك الشيوعي ، وهناك البوذي ، وهناك اليهودي ، وهناك المسيحي ، كل يطبق قوانينه وتعاليمه . 

.
.
.
.

----------


## ام عيون.

(( جنود من الجن المسلم في أفغانستان ))

قلت له : ما نسبة الجن المسلم أمام الجن الذي لا يدين بالإسلام ؟؟ 

قال : كنقطة ماء من بحر .. فالمسلمون من الجن أقلية .. ونعاني كثيراً مثل معاناة المسلمين في غربتهم ، وثق بأن كل صراع بين المسلمين وقوى الشر ، يشارك فيه جن مسلم ، ويحارب الجن الكافر الذي يدعم قوى الشر ، ولو ذهبت إلى أفغانستان ورأيت ما أرى ، ولو رأى ذلك كل مسلم لسجد لله مما سيرى من شبه المعجزات بل المعجزات ، فالجن المسلم هناك يقاتل الجن الشيوعي ، وفي المناطق التي لا يتواجد فيها جن شيوعي يعاون الجن المسلم الجنود الأفغان المسلمين ، بل ومنهم من يتبدى بملابس خضراء فيظنهم البعض ملائكة . 

قلت : ولاشك أنهم بإذن الله مؤيدون بالملائكة .

قال : نعم بإذن الله .. لكننا نحن الجن لا نرى الملائكة ، فهم من نور ، إنهم خلق أرق منا كثيراً . 

ثم أستطرد : أنني انتوي إن شاء الله بعد شفاء هذا الذي أتلبس به ، أن أقاتل مع مسلمي أفغانستان أو مسلمي فلسطين .

---------------------------------

هذا ماوجدته من كتاب ((حوار مع جني مسلم)) في منتدى آخر

أتمنى أن يكون حازت على رضاكم ..
الكتاب عباره عن حلقات قرأته قبل 4 سنوات ولم اجد منه في مواقع شتى الآن إلا خمس حلقات 
ولم أبحث عنه إلا للتذكير بأن تحت كل قدم الف قدم وأن ماقديصيب الأنسان من امراض وأعراض يجهلها الطب الحديث 
أنما هي إلا من سحراو مس او عين او حسد إبتلي به إنسان مؤمن كما أبتلي به حبيب الله محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم)عندما سحرته اليهود كما ثبت في "الصحيحين "عن عائشه رضي الله عنها ،أنها قالت :سحررسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم )حتى كان ليخيل له أنه يأتي نساءه،ولم يأتيهن،وذلك أشدمايكون من السحر.
قال القاضي عياض :السحر مرض من الأمراض وعارض من العلل يجوز عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم كأنواع الأمراض ممالاينكر ولايقدح في نبوته واما كونه يخيل إليه انه فعل الشيء ولم يفعله فليس في هذا مايدخل عليه داخلة في شيء من صدقه وإنما هذا مايجوز طرؤه عليه في أمر دنياه التي لم يبعث لسببها وهو فيها عرضة للآفات كسائر البشر 
هذا وهو حبيب الله وصفيه 
فمابالكم فينا نحن أهل هذا الزمان ذوي القلوب الضعيفه المنفعله والنفوس الشهوانيه المتعلقه بالأمور الدنيويه فقط إلا ماندر كيف اثر الجن والسحر والعين فيها فان غالب مايؤثر الجن والشياطين والسحر والعين في النساء والصبيان والجهال وأهل البوادي ومن ضعف حظه من الدين والتوكل والتوحيد ومن لانصيب له من الأوراد الالهية والدعوات والتعوذات النبويه نحو:

أعوذبكلمات الله التامات من شر ماخلق .
أعوذ بكلمات الله التامة من كل شيطان وهامه ومن كل عين لامة 
أعوذبكلمات الله التامات التي لايجاوزهن بر ولا فاجر ،من شرماخلق وذرأوبرأ ومن شر ماينزل من السماء ومن شر مايعرج فيها ومن شر ماذرأفي الأرض ومن مايخرج منها ومن شر فتن الليل والنهار ومن شر طوارق الليل إلا طارق يطرق بخير يارحمن 
اعوذ بكلمات الله التامه من غضبه وعقابه ومن شر عباده ومن همزات الشياطين وأن يحضرون 
اللهم أني أعوذ بوجهك الكريم وكلماتك التامات من شر ماأنت آخذ بناصيته 
اللهم أنت تكشف المأثم والمغرم اللهم انهلايهزم جندك ولا يخلف وعدك سبحانك وبحمدك


أعوذبوجه العظيم الذي لاشيء اعظم منه وبكلماته التامات التي لايجاوزها بر ولافاجر واسماء الله الحسنى ماعلمت منها ومالم اعلم من شر ماخلق وذرأ وبرأ ومن شر كل ذي شر لاأطيق شره ومن شر كل ذي شر انت آخذ بناصيته إن ربي على صراط مستقيم
وهناك الكثير مثل هذه العوذ علمها من علمها وجهلها من جهلها ولكن من جرب هذه العوذ والدعوات عرف مقدار منفعتها 
وشدة الحاجه إليها وهي بحسب قوة إيمان قائلها وقوة نفسه واستعداده وقوة توكله على الله وثبات قلبه فأنهاسلاح والسلاح بضاربه.

وقد روى أبوالداود في سننه :
من حديث ابي الدرداء قال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول (من اشتكى منكم شيئاًأو اشتكاه أخ له فليقل :
ربنا الله الذي في السماء تقدس اسمك أمرك في السماء والأرض كما رحمتك في السماء فاجعل رحمتك في الأرض واغفرلنا حوبنا وخطايانا انت رب الطيبين أنزل رحمة من رحمتك وشفاء من شفائك على هذا الوجع فيبرابأذن الله)).
جعلنا الله وإياكم من المخفوفين برحمته في دنياه وآخرته المشتاقين للقائه الشاكرين له على عظيم فضله وامتنانه .

ولله الحمد منه وحده العافية والشفاء والقوة

----------


## Ms.3wash

> هاااه عواااااش تتمصخرين علي وطلعتي انتي بعد خوااااااافه هههههههههههه 
> بس لا جد لو انا مكانج والليت استوابه جي تلاقيني ررررركض لاي مكان ثااني هههههههههه
> المشكله حماااااااااس القصص بس احنا اللي نخاف 
> تخافين وتتحمسين ف نفس الوقت هههههههه


ههههههههههههه هيه والله .. 
يالله .. نسوي أكشن شوي للصيف بدال الملل ويلسة البيت الي ما منها فايدة هههههههههه 

تابعي تابعي ..

----------


## Ms.3wash

أم عيون .. كفيتي و وفيتي .. واستفدنا والله

----------


## umsalem7

ذكرتوووني ....... يوم كنت روحي ......رقدت بالليل وانا نص راقدة شفت حرمة ..لابسة اسود من فوقها لين تحتها جالسة عند راسي .......


قبل فترة ...كم شهر ...عيالي الثلاث شافوا كلب في الحوش ..واحنا كلنا طفنا البيت كله ندوره وما لقيناه ..........

----------


## غروب الامارات

رووووووووووووووووووووعة القصة
والله اندمجت وياج اعيش القصة كاني مكان خالد هههههههههههههههه

----------


## umsalem7

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


حديث إذا كان جنح الليل فكفوا صبيانكم فإن الشياطين تنتشر حينئذ حديث صحيح


هل هناك دليل على أن وقت المغرب هو وقت انتشار الشياطين ، وأنه يجب إدخال الأطفال إلى المنزل في هذا الوقت ؟


الحمد لله
نعم ، ورد في هذا الأدب جملة من الأحاديث الصحيحة . فمن ذلك ما جاء عن جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :
( إِذَا كَانَ جُنْحُ اللَّيْلِ أَوْ أَمْسَيْتُمْ فَكُفُّوا صِبْيَانَكُمْ ، فَإِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ يَنْتَشِرُ حِينَئِذٍ ، فَإِذَا ذَهَبَ سَاعَةٌ مِنْ اللَّيْلِ فَخَلُّوهُمْ ، وَأَغْلِقُوا الْأَبْوَابَ وَاذْكُرُوا اسْمَ اللَّهِ فَإِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ لَا يَفْتَحُ بَابًا مُغْلَقًا ، وَأَوْكُوا قِرَبَكُمْ وَاذْكُرُوا اسْمَ اللَّهِ ، وَخَمِّرُوا آنِيَتَكُمْ وَاذْكُرُوا اسْمَ اللَّهِ وَلَوْ أَنْ تَعْرُضُوا عَلَيْهَا شَيْئًا ، وَأَطْفِئُوا مَصَابِيحَكُمْ ) 
رواه البخاري (3280) ومسلم (2012) ، وبوب عليه النووي بقوله : باب الأمر بتغطية الإناء ، وإيكاء السقاء ، وإغلاق الأبواب ، وذكر اسم الله عليها ، وإطفاء السراج والنار عند النوم ، وكف الصبيان والمواشي بعد المغرب .
وروى مسلم (2013) عن جابر رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لَا تُرْسِلُوا فَوَاشِيَكُمْ – أي كل ما ينتشر من ماشية وغيرها - وَصِبْيَانَكُمْ إِذَا غَابَتْ الشَّمْسُ حَتَّى تَذْهَبَ فَحْمَةُ الْعِشَاءِ ، فَإِنَّ الشَّيَاطِينَ تَنْبَعِثُ إِذَا غَابَتْ الشَّمْسُ حَتَّى تَذْهَبَ فَحْمَةُ الْعِشَاءِ ) .
قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله ـ في الحديث الأول ـ :
" ( جُِنح الليل ) هو بضم الجيم وبكسرها ، والمعنى : إقباله بعد غروب الشمس ، يقال : جنح الليل : أقبل . 
قوله : ( فخلوهم ) قال ابن الجوزي : إنما خيف على الصبيان في تلك الساعة ، لأن النجاسة التي تلوذ بها الشياطين موجودة معهم غالبا ، والذكر الذي يحرز منهم مفقود من الصبيان غالبا ، والشياطين عند انتشارهم يتعلقون بما يمكنهم التعلق به ، فلذلك خيف على الصبيان في ذلك الوقت . 
والحكمة في انتشارهم حينئذ أن حركتهم في الليل أمكن منها لهم في النهار ؛ لأن الظلام أجمع للقوى الشيطانية من غيره ، وكذلك كل سواد " انتهى. 
" فتح الباري " (6/341)

وعودوا عيالكم على ذكر الله في كل مكان ......

انا عيالي تعودوا يذكرون اسم الله قبل دخول الحمام الله يعزكم وفي كل مكان من الخوف ......هههههههه

----------


## Stylish 5o5a

عواااش صدقتي والله ههههههههههه
شورانا حنا ههههههه

ام عيووون والله اني دشيت جووو معج  :Big Grin:  يعطيج الللللللللللف اللللف عااافيه 
بس تعااالي صح ماخفتي وانتي تحطين لنا كل هذا ؟  :Big Grin:  ماصار شي ولا انطفى الليت ولا جي ؟  :Big Grin:

----------


## Stylish 5o5a

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> حديث إذا كان جنح الليل فكفوا صبيانكم فإن الشياطين تنتشر حينئذ حديث صحيح
> 
> 
> ...


اهااااااااااا عشااان جي كانو يقولون لنا من يأذن المغرب انتو فالبيت  :Big Grin:  
هههههههههههه وحلييييلهم عيااالج الله يحفظهم لج 
شكلج وايد تخوفينهم هههههههه

----------


## ضاع عمري وراك

انا من بديت اقرا الاجزاء اللي طافت ماقمت ارقد الليل

بس غيرت نظام القرايه صرت اقرا طول النهار وقبل لا تغرب الشمس اوقف قرايه 

وصرت ارقد وانا مرتاحه بصراحه اول يوم اللي بديت فيه قرايه طفرت اسمع خرخشه في صاله وصوت مب طايع يروح لين وقت شروق الشمس ههههههههههههههه




شي بنات ذكروا ان مب زين نوقف جدام مرايا ونتعدل او نطالع عمرنا واايد

مرت فتره وكانت السنه اللي طافت كنت واايد احب اوقف جدام مرايا واتعدل >> الاخت فااضيه المهم

كنت ارد من جامعه ارقد من وقت مغرب لين عشااء يعني لين 10 يمكن 

وليت الغرفه مسكر وانا راقده حسيت بتعب وراسي يدور واحس نفسي مب في مكاني بس طاااف هههههه مكمله رقاادي بعدين ماحس بعمري الا بواحد يسحب يدي قووو ويتقرب من اذني ويقولي قوومي انا للحين مب مستوعبه شوة صااير مب قادره ابطل عيني من تعب قمت اتافف واقول افف انزين انزين والله فهمت يوم بطلت عيني بصراحه ماشفت حد بس غرفتي كانت ظلام وقلبي هني بدا يدق طبوول وحسيته بيوقف بعد 5 دقايق فوني رن واربيعتي تقول كنت ابا اواعيج من مساعه بس اعرف انج تعبانه وخليتج رااقده قلتلها واعوني سالتني منوو قلتلها سالفه بعدين قلتلها بسكر بسير اصلي عشااء 

بس هم اللي عندنا ما يأذون يمكن اسمع مشي صغاريه اللي ف بيت ولا حد يفتح علي باب غرفه بس

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

انا شدخلنيه هنيه وقت المغرب 
اوني قلت ما بدخل !

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

اببببببب

----------


## ♥..Tschüß

اعوذ بالله من ابليس

انا يوم اقرا ما اخاف

لكن الشيطان البارحه وسوس لي وقت الرقاد

الفليل وانا احاول ارقد وانا ماعرف ارقد الا بظلام دامس فجاه تذكرت هالموضوع ! وتذكرت كل القصص ويلست اتخيل ان حد بيمسك ريولي بالظلام خخخخخخخ تعوذت من ابليس ورقدت

----------


## Stylish 5o5a

> انا من بديت اقرا الاجزاء اللي طافت ماقمت ارقد الليل
> 
> بس غيرت نظام القرايه صرت اقرا طول النهار وقبل لا تغرب الشمس اوقف قرايه 
> 
> وصرت ارقد وانا مرتاحه بصراحه اول يوم اللي بديت فيه قرايه طفرت اسمع خرخشه في صاله وصوت مب طايع يروح لين وقت شروق الشمس ههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


سكنهم فمساكنهم << خافت ههههههههه
@@ على اللي استوالج الصراحه .. لا تعليق ههههههه
انا مره كنت سهرانه فالميلس ومشغله التلفزيون على قناة اغاني ويالسه اتابع وجي الموهم كانت الساعه 2 تقريبا بنص الليل 
قمت قعدت اطالع روحي بالمرايه واسوي حركات واستهبل ههههههه انزين عاد فجأه طحت عالكرسي اللي حذا المرايه وحسيت احد يخنقني 
احاول اقوم ماقدر احاول اتحرك ماقدر حتى ماقدر اصرخ كأن احد كاتمني 
هذا اللي يسمونه الياثوم @@ 
عاد الحين حرمت اسهر على اغاني واطالع روحي بالمرايه هههههههه

----------


## cute uae

متابعة وياكم

----------


## umsalem7

تقول اختي انها لما كانت صغيرة يعني قبل 33 سنة طرشتها امي هي واخوي للمسجد عشان تودي حاجة لابوي ...ولما وصلت المسجد ودخلتها تقول اختي انها شافت حرمة جالسة في المسجد يوصل حجمها وهي جالسة للسقف يعني راسها يوصل سقف المسجد ... 

وقصة ثانية لامي ...من زمان تقول انها غفت شوي وجلست على صدرها وحدة تضيق عليها ...وبدت امي بآية الكرسي .. ونزلت الجنية من صدرها وبدت تبتعد ...ولحقتها امي وهي تقرا آية الكرسي الين ما طردتها من البيت ....

الله يحفظها امي انسانة جدا صالحة...تقرأ القرآن وايد ..وما تخاف من الجن .... وتقولنا امي الي يذكر اسم الله دوم ما يخاف 
واذكروا اسم الله في كل مكان وخصوصا مكان فيه ماي ....وتقول لنا ان آية الكرسي يحرق الجن .... وهاذيلة يخافون من اية الكرسي ........

وسلامتكم ....*

----------


## Stylish 5o5a

^^^^
مشالله قلبها قوي امج ربي يحفظها

----------


## وحدة ماركة 57

أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق 
أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق 
أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق 

باجر بقول لكم سالفة خخخ

----------


## روح السلطان

سكنهم في مساكنهم يمه

----------


## ام عيون.

> عواااش صدقتي والله ههههههههههه
> شورانا حنا ههههههه
> 
> ام عيووون والله اني دشيت جووو معج  يعطيج الللللللللللف اللللف عااافيه 
> بس تعااالي صح ماخفتي وانتي تحطين لنا كل هذا ؟  ماصار شي ولا انطفى الليت ولا جي ؟


ههههههههه لا ماخفت ائوي ائلبك مع ديوو :Big Grin: 

لا فديتج عااادي والله وبعد حااااامل متفيجه صح هع هع

----------


## ام عيون.

> أم عيون .. كفيتي و وفيتي .. واستفدنا والله


تسلمييييين حبوووووووبه

----------


## Stylish 5o5a

> ههههههههه لا ماخفت ائوي ائلبك مع ديوو
> 
> لا فديتج عااادي والله وبعد حااااامل متفيجه صح هع هع


ههههههههه فديت ئلبك والله هههههههه
يوووصل البيبي بالسلااامه ان شااء الله (f) اذا بنيه سميها على اسمي مو شغلي ترى بتسمينها على اسمي =^

----------


## Ms.3wash

ههههههههه ستايلش وام عيون بدال السوالف اكتبوا لنا جم قصة نتمزز فيهن هههههههههههههههههههه

يالله بنات وينكم .. << متحمسة وتخاف

----------


## فطامي الكشهــ

دخيلكم لا تحطن صور اسميني ما ابات الليل بروحي مشككه انه غرفتيه فيها شي لوول 

خخخخ

و ان االحين بروحي في البيت ما ابا اقراه و ع فكرة انا من متابعيكم بصمت في كل البارتات القبليه هع هع

----------


## Stylish 5o5a

عوااش ان شاء الله ولا تزعلين معليه تحسبناه شات ههههههههههههههه
جد والله بنات محد عنده صور ؟؟؟  :Big Grin:  
خرعونا شوي هههههه

----------


## Ms.3wash

> عوااش ان شاء الله ولا تزعلين معليه تحسبناه شات ههههههههههههههه
> جد والله بنات محد عنده صور ؟؟؟  
> خرعونا شوي هههههه


لا لا ما اتفقنا ستايلش .. قصص اوكي الصور لا ممنوعة ههههههههه 
صراحة بتخلينا نعيش الأحداث أكثر من الازم

----------


## Stylish 5o5a

> لا لا ما اتفقنا ستايلش .. قصص اوكي الصور لا ممنوعة ههههههههه 
> صراحة بتخلينا نعيش الأحداث أكثر من الازم


ياااااالخواااااااااافه ههههههههه
معليه عشان نعيش الجو عدل هههههههه وماتنامون الليل هههههه
انا بقولكم قصه اأحم ..
الله يسلمكم خالي مسوين له سحر من زماااااااان
تقريبا من عشر سنوات او اكثر 
عاد استلبسوه 6 او 7 من الين 
المهم كان يعاني الله يحفظه وهو متزوج وعنده عيال 
كان يتعب وايد وخصوصا لين يصلي يقعد يصارخ ومدري شلون 
ويشاغبونه فالصلاه ف لين يصلي يرفع صوته ويقرى بصوت عالي سورة الفاتحه وجي
وهو يقرى الفاتحه فجأه يصرخ او يقول اعووووووووووووذ بالله !!! 
او يعصب ويقول طلللعووو برررررع !! مع ان مافي احد معاه فالغرفه @@ 
المهم راح حق كذا شيخ ورقيات شرعيه وكذا وطلعوهم كلهم الا واحد راسه يابس وللحين ماطلع وايقال انه مسلم بس اسمه شحرور وكل مايجيبون شيخ يرقي خالي مايتكلم اليني
تخيلو اكثر من 10 سنوات واليني رافض يتكلم نهائيا ولا نطق 
لي يومكن هذا موجود فيه ويشاغبه وقت الصلاه ومدري شلون يعني 
من فتره كان فيه شيخ ياي فبيت يدي الله يرحمه عشان الرقيه 
عاد يلس خالي مع الشيخ وبدا يقرى الشيخ على خالي ويرقيه
تغير شكل خالي وصار كأنه ريال كبييييير فالعمر و شوي مايقدر يتنفس ويشربونه ماي ويكملون
وفجأه تكلم اليني لأوووووول مره من اكثر من عشر سنوات !!
بس كان شكله شيبه بدوي مخرف ؟ هههه
اليني تكلم بصوته مش صوت خالي لان الصوت تغير صار كأنه واحد كبير بالسن
وقعد يقولي ذبحتووها ؟؟ ذبحتو زوجتي ! 
زوجتي مااااتت 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
وقعد يصارخ عالشيخ يقوله انته منت برجااال 
قام الشيخ عطاه نظرة استحقار 
جان يقول اليني .. 
انت رجاااااال
مين قال غير كيذا ؟
والله انك رجالن نشمي بعد
خاف من الشيخ هههههههه
وبعدين قعد يقول انا احوبكم احوووبكم 
والله انه مخرف هاليني ههههههه
وه بس ماعرف شصار بعد ههههه

----------


## درة دار زايد

> ياااااالخواااااااااافه ههههههههه
> معليه عشان نعيش الجو عدل هههههههه وماتنامون الليل هههههه
> انا بقولكم قصه اأحم ..
> الله يسلمكم خالي مسوين له سحر من زماااااااان
> تقريبا من عشر سنوات او اكثر 
> عاد استلبسوه 6 او 7 من الين 
> المهم كان يعاني الله يحفظه وهو متزوج وعنده عيال 
> كان يتعب وايد وخصوصا لين يصلي يقعد يصارخ ومدري شلون 
> ويشاغبونه فالصلاه ف لين يصلي يرفع صوته ويقرى بصوت عالي سورة الفاتحه وجي
> ...


ههههههههههه .. وظهر البدوي ولا بعده ؟؟
جبانه تراني ادخل الظهر .. مره دخلت فليل كنت بمووووت ..

----------


## elle

[QUOTE=ضاع عمري وراك;23939718]

بنات ذكروا ان مب زين نوقف جدام مرايا ونتعدل او نطالع عمرنا واايد

مرت فتره وكانت السنه اللي طافت كنت واايد احب اوقف جدام مرايا واتعدل >> الاخت فااضيه المهم

كنت ارد من جامعه ارقد من وقت مغرب لين عشااء يعني لين 10 يمكن 

وليت الغرفه مسكر وانا راقده حسيت بتعب وراسي يدور واحس نفسي مب في مكاني بس طاااف هههههه مكمله رقاادي بعدين ماحس بعمري الا بواحد يسحب يدي قووو ويتقرب من اذني ويقولي قوومي [

/QUOTE]


نفس الشي كنت اسويه العام و نفس الشي صارلي بالضبط
وكتبت هالشي ف الجزء السادس  :Smile:

----------


## باتشن

اللهم سكنهم في مساكنهم و ابعد شرهم عنا

----------


## Stylish 5o5a

> ههههههههههه .. وظهر البدوي ولا بعده ؟؟
> جبانه تراني ادخل الظهر .. مره دخلت فليل كنت بمووووت ..


لا والله ماظهر ههههههه
اصلا شكله مخرف مادري شلون بيتفاهم معاه الشيخ  :Big Grin:  
معليه معليه كلنا جبناء ندخل وقت الشمس بالسما بس خل تغيب كل وحده تلم اغراضها وتشرررد
واذا في وحده يالسه بليل تأكدي 100% انها يافالصاله او اختها معاها فالغرفه هههههههههه

----------


## أونه!

لا منو قال 
أنا دايمن ايلس اتصفح الموضوع اروحي  :Big Grin:

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> ياااااالخواااااااااافه ههههههههه
> معليه عشان نعيش الجو عدل هههههههه وماتنامون الليل هههههه
> انا بقولكم قصه اأحم ..
> الله يسلمكم خالي مسوين له سحر من زماااااااان
> تقريبا من عشر سنوات او اكثر 
> عاد استلبسوه 6 او 7 من الين 
> المهم كان يعاني الله يحفظه وهو متزوج وعنده عيال 
> كان يتعب وايد وخصوصا لين يصلي يقعد يصارخ ومدري شلون 
> ويشاغبونه فالصلاه ف لين يصلي يرفع صوته ويقرى بصوت عالي سورة الفاتحه وجي
> ...


روووعة وينك نبغي بعد قصص جي 

ربي يشفي مريضكم يارب

----------


## eyoon

بسكم سوآلف نبا قصص ..خخخ

اكرر قصص مب صور ..هههه



يلا

آمم اذكر موقف بس عقب بكتبه

----------


## *غرور*

للرفع

----------


## عسولة راك

اممم بخبركم سالفه صارت لي .. 

أحيد يوم كنت صف 2 ثنوي ... 

كنت فالكلاس الابلة ترمسنا عن الجن وتقووول قصصهم .وعن عويجه والخ.. ومر الكلاس بسلام ... كانت الحصة اكشن ..
وفي الحصة اللي بعدها كانت يايتنا موجه اجنبيه .. علينا انجليزي .. 
المهم وبنص الحصة جان نسمع صوت فآخر الكلاس شرات الدبنه القوية والا تعرفووون غطاء المكيف .. 
مش المركزية ا..لعاديه الجديمة متبطل من مكانه وطايح ع الارض ..
اميييي وعاااد نحن متنا من الزيغة .. عااد فقيرة الموجه قابضة oh my god فقيرة تروعت .. زين ما طاح فوق راسها لان جريبه من المكيف ... عاد المس ما تعرف شو القصة .. قلنالها مس ترا نحن رمسنا عنهم الكلاس اللي طااف .. هع جان تقول .. ها يووكم .. هع 
بس صج قلبناا وقف ..
* ما اعرف هل طااح روحه ولا من عمايلهم ؟؟ هع

----------


## عسولة راك

أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق
أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق
أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق
أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق

----------


## Stylish 5o5a

> لا منو قال 
> أنا دايمن ايلس اتصفح الموضوع اروحي


هااا اوونوونه << تدلعج بعد شوتبين  :Big Grin:  
بدينا فالعياره P: اصلن ادري بج مستحيل تقرين اروحج الا اذا فاتحه الباب والليت شغال وتلاقين بعد دقايق من الزيغه داقه على وحده من ربيعاتج تسولفين عشان تنسين الخوف ههههههههه

----------


## ام عيون.

> ههههههههه فديت ئلبك والله هههههههه
> يوووصل البيبي بالسلااامه ان شااء الله (f) اذا بنيه سميها على اسمي مو شغلي ترى بتسمينها على اسمي =^


احم احم

هيه بنيه كيف عرفتي ههههههه

شو اسمج خخخخخ

خلاص مس عواش عصبت تبه قصص بندورلها ع عيني ههه

----------


## بنت المذكور

> اممم بخبركم سالفه صارت لي .. 
> 
> أحيد يوم كنت صف 2 ثنوي ... 
> 
> كنت فالكلاس الابلة ترمسنا عن الجن وتقووول قصصهم .وعن عويجه والخ.. ومر الكلاس بسلام ... كانت الحصة اكشن ..
> وفي الحصة اللي بعدها كانت يايتنا موجه اجنبيه .. علينا انجليزي .. 
> المهم وبنص الحصة جان نسمع صوت فآخر الكلاس شرات الدبنه القوية والا تعرفووون غطاء المكيف .. 
> مش المركزية ا..لعاديه الجديمة متبطل من مكانه وطايح ع الارض ..
> اميييي وعاااد نحن متنا من الزيغة .. عااد فقيرة الموجه قابضة oh my god فقيرة تروعت .. زين ما طاح فوق راسها لان جريبه من المكيف ... عاد المس ما تعرف شو القصة .. قلنالها مس ترا نحن رمسنا عنهم الكلاس اللي طااف .. هع جان تقول .. ها يووكم .. هع 
> ...



ههههههههههه نااااايس الستوووري بس السالفه سامعتنهااا من ربعي ليكون الابله اسمها فيحاء؟؟؟

----------


## elle

الحين هذا موضوع Chat و لا شو سالفته ؟  :Smile:

----------


## ام عيون.

*السلام عليكم والرحمه 



يلا اندمجو بالقصة @ : : 



مريم .. طالبه جامعيه كانت في السكن( ) من الجامعه ( ) .. زاد عدد الطالبات في السكن وكان هالسكن تقريبا الوحيد في الجامعه على بدايتها .. وفيه مبنى في هالسكن يسمى المبنى الابيض .. محد يسكنه بحجة انه امبنى على القبور .. ومكانه في اخر السكن وبعيد عن باقي المباني ..



مع زيادة عدد البنات الاداره ما بيدها غير انها تسكن البنات فيه .. فقلت المستجدات في هالمبنى مع شوية بنات قدامي الي مضاربات مع بنات غرفهن او ما محصلات مكان .. مريم وساره من مدينة كلباء الحبيبه .. سكنن مع بعض .. وباقي الغرف او الاجنحه كانن بنات من خورفكان .. 



ساره نومها وايد خفيف وتقوم على اي صوت .. في يوم من الايام كانت مريم تشوف التلفزيون بالليل وكانت مقصره على الاخر وتقرا الترجمه .. وطبعا على ايامهم التلفزيون ماله ريمونت ولا غيره ويتفرفر تك تك تك تك



في هاليوم حست مريم بعطش غير طبيعي رغم انها قبل شوي شاربه ماي .. وعشان تشرب لازم تروح المطبخ في الجناح المقابل لان الثلاجه اهناك .. المهم مريم طلعت وراحت المطبخ وترست لها دبة ماي .. وهي راجعه سمعت التلفون يرن .. والبنات في الصالة الثانيه .. فشلت التلفون .. 



قعدت الي على التلفون تسولف مريوم تضايقت لانها مستعيله وتبا تشوف الفلم .. فقالت لها انتي منو تبي .. قالت اباج انتي .. قالت انتي ما تعرفيني .. قالت بلى انتي مريم ؟؟!!! .. مريم كل بالها انها وحده من ربيعاتها تبا تسوي فيها حركه .. نادت على بنت من بنات الخور وقالت لها سمعي الصوت اذا تعرفيه .. البنت قالت ما اعرفه .. قامت البنت وراحت تشوف باقي الاجنحه في المبنى اذا فيه حد يرمس بالتلفون .. محد ابدا؟ّّّ البنت الي على التلفون قالت لمريم لا تروح الغرفه .. مريم استغربت قالت وليش ما اروح؟



البنت الي على التلفون: لا تي الحجره 
مريم : بيي الحجره وليش ما ايي
البنت الي على التلفون : لاني انا في الحجره
مريم : انتي تتمصخري علي .. شو تسوي في الغرفه
البنت الي على التلفون : انا من المريخ .. ابوي نزلني بحجرتكم وراح
مريم : تضحك .. وبنت الخور صوبها وتضحك .. روحي لاه انا الحين يايه الغرفه
البنت الي على التلفون: انتي ما تفهمي .. قلت لج لا تيي الحجره
مريم : عصبت .. انا الحين بيي الحجره .. وسكت السماعه



ترن ترن التلفون يرن .. شلته بنت الخور .. مريم تعالي ضروري وردي عليها



مريم : هذه سخيفه ما عندها سالفه .. الو نعم شو تبي
البنت الي على التلفون : انتي ما تفهمي الكلام قلت لج لا تيي الحجره .. وبدت تتكلم بلغه غريبه
مريم وبنت الخور ويت بنت ثالثه ويسمعن ويضحكن على لهجتها بربربربربربربررب شوي وانصدمن كلهن .. البنت هذه ماتاخذ نفس .. تتكلم من غير نفس ..



مريم فرت السماعه وصرخت وبنات الخور صرخت اتجمعن البنات الي في الجناح .. وكل وحده تمسك السماعه وتسمع وتنصدم .. 



ركضن كلهن للغرفه .. الباب مقفول دقن الباب على ساره وهي كانت نايمه .. ودقن تقريبا نص ساعه .. وساره نومها خفيف .. كيف على هالدق والصريخ ماقامت .. والتلفزيون قنواته تتغير تك تك تك تك تك



بعد نص ساعه فتحت ساره الباب وعيونها حمره وكلها دموعه .. واغمى عليها .. بعد مافاقت .. سألوها شو فيها .. فقالت



انها طوال الوقت كانت تسمع حركه في الغرفه .. وكانت تشوف بنت بشعه تتمشى ... ولما دقوا الباب كانت تبا تفتح لكنها تحس ان فيه مثل الياثوم على صدرها ما تقدر تقوم .. والبنت تقول لها سكتي .. وفجأه هذا كله اختفى فقامت من الخوف طيران عالباب وفتحته ..



وطلعا كلهن طلعن من الغرفه وشغلن فيها قران .. ومن ذيك الليله مارجعن فيها ابدا .. وكل وحده شافت لها مكان وسكنت فيه ..



وتمت تيهم اخبار هذه الغرفه .. ان كل ما يسكن فيها حد .. يظهر .. 



.: القصة منقولة*

----------


## Stylish 5o5a

> روووعة وينك نبغي بعد قصص جي 
> 
> ربي يشفي مريضكم يارب


ههههه آآميين الله يشفيه ان شاء الله 
عاد انا يلست مع الاهل وعصرت ولحست مخ امي وابوي وعرفت كل التاريخ الينانوي للعايله الكريمه واجيالها السابقه  :Big Grin:  
الله يسلمكم يدتي من صوب امي الله يطول بعمرها قبل تقريبا 20 سنه << طبعن كانت ارمله لان يدي الله يرحمه توفى بسبب الثلاجه يوم عياله كانو صغار  :Frown: 
المهم يدتي شرت بيت في منطقة المحرق عندنا فالبحرين نظامه نظام البيوت القديييمه
اللي هو حوش وحولينه الغرف 
قبل لا يسكنون فيه اكتشفو ان هالبيت صارت فيه جريمة قتل 
ابو ذبح بنته لاسباب غير معروفه ومن هذاك اليوم محد سكن فهالبيت غير عايله وحده سكنت فيه
مكونه من ام وزوجها وولد صغير عمره تقريبا 6 سنوات وبنت عمرها 15 سنه 
المهم بعد ماسكنو فيه قامو يسمعون اصوات بكثره وتأذو ويننوهم 
ترقع وتصفق بيبان بالقوووو والاغراض تتكسر
والابو انسجن لاسباب ماعرفناها لحد الان
والبنت شردت مع واحد من كثر ماستينت وخوفوها سكنة البيت
والولد الصغير صارت فيه حاله مثل التوحد من الخوف  :Frown:  
يعني مابقى الا الام وولدها ف خذت ولدها وطلعت من هالبيت بدون رجعه 
وبعدها محد سكن فيه
الام شفتها قبل تقريبا 9 سنوات يوم كان عمري 6 -5 
كان ويهها محترق ومتشوه بس ماعرف اذا هو شي صارلها فالبيت او لا
طبعن اهل امي بعد ماعرفو باعو البيت ولا سكنو فيه هههه

ولي رجعه مع قصه ثانيه شبيهه لهاذي بس احداثها تخوف اكثر ! 
استعدوووووو هاا  :Big Grin:

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

هههههههههههه ^^ جاري الانتظار

----------


## ام عيون.

نبدأ : بسم الله 

اخواني اليوم ساحدثكم عن قصتي وهي قد حصلت معي انا شخصيا فاقد الشوق قبل ثلاث سنوات
وهي ثلاث ايام في وادي الجن
اولا // ابغى اعرفكم من اللي معي بالقصة /
1_ فاقد الشوق
2_ صديقي احمد
3_ صديقي السوداني مصطفى
الــبـــدايـــــة :


في ذاك اليوم وكان يوم اربعاء استأجرمصطفى سيارة (نيسان صني)
فجاب معه صديقه الي هو احمد في تمام الساعة الحاديةوالنصف ليلا
وقالوا لي انهم يبغون يتمشون في السيارة بيضيعون وقتهم وانهم يبغوني اروح معهم 
المهم
قبلت طلبهم ورحت معهم
والله و نمشي ونتسامر بالحديث مادرينا الا واحنا على حدود المدينة المنوره
كانا قريبين من منطقةفي المدينة تسمى ( الخليل ) وهي منطقة مزارع
فتشاورنا واتفقنا اننا نروح لها ومنها نروح للمنتزة البري لاهل المدينة ويسمى ( البيضا )

وبين هذة المناطق منطقة اسمها ( ام الدود ) وتعرف بالجن ...! 
وماشاء الله الجن فيها كثيرين وما في احد راح هناك في آخر الليل الا وقد ظهر له جني 

وحنافي الطريق صار كل واحد منا يجيب قصه عن الجن
وكثرت القصص ..... المهم ... وصلنا منتصف منطقة ام الدود 
واذا بي اشووووف بعض الاضواء الصغيرة وكانت على شكل دائري تمشي بالقرب من سيارتنا وفي نفس سرعتنا اوقات واوقات لا 
وفي نفس الوقت كان اصحابي يشوفون اللي اشوووف
ونعرف ان هذا الضوء هو جن يتشكل به ... صار كل واحد منا
ساكت ومايبي يعلم الثاني 
حتى مايخووووف اصحابه
ومن الخوف صار كل واحد منا يكمل قصصه عن الجن 
حتى اصحابهمايشكون فيه انه شاف شي وسكت لانهم لو عرفوا خافوووا
المهم 

كان مصطفى هو يسوق وانا الي جانبة واحمد في الخلف 
واحنا ماشين وقربنا من منطقةالبيضاء الا بصاحبنا احمد يصرخ ويقول :
اقفل جهاز الاستريو 00 وارجع بنااللمدينة بسرعة 000 وقف هنا وارجع بسرعة 000 اقرو ايات قران اقرو ولا تتوقفو بسرعة 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


انا : احمد ما بك مالذي حصللك
احسبه يمثل بستهبل ههههههههههههه

احمد : اقول ارجعوا واقرأو آيات قرآن 00 واعطني ولاعة سيجارتك 
اعطيتة الولاعة وانا مادري وش اللي صار له .... وكان يحاول يشعل الولاعه حتى اشتعلت معة 

ثم طلب ولاعه ثانيه واعطيتة ولاعة مصطفى ( السوداني )
احمد قام يصارخ علينا ويقول اسرعوا ارجعوا للمدينةباقصى سرعة
حطو شريط قران او حطوا اذاعة راديو فيها القران لاني ضعيت كلايات القران 
وبهذي اللحظه صرت ماكني حفظت او قرأت اية من قبل ماقدرت أقراءاية واحدة و مصطفى نفس الوضع تخررررربطت علومنا .....
وهذا كله من هول مااحنا فيه لاننا ما ندري شاللي صار بصديقنا وليه فجأه جاته هذي الحاله من الهيجان


ولازلنا نبحث عن شريط قرآن مالقينا وصرنا نقلب في اذاعة الراديوو بعد مالقينا 
والغريب انني كل ما ووقفت عند اذاعة كانت بها اغنية
وحتى حصلت على اذاعة قرآن ولما رفعت الصوت الا وقد قال 
(( صدقالله العظيم ))..... وبهذا ننهي بثنا طوط طوط 00 
قداقفلت!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟


يا هالحظ النحس شاللي قاعد يصير معنا
فمصطفى اشوووووه صار يقرأ ايات من السور القصيره في القران
واحنا نسير باقصى سرعةللمدينة واخيرا صرنا نشوووووف اضواء المدينة
التفت لاحمد بكلمه عن اللي صارله ... وقبل ما اكمل التفاتي عليه الا وهو يصرخ في ويقول لا لااا لااااااااااا 
ارجع لوضعك الاول لاتناظر علي
؟؟؟؟؟

خلكم على اول واقرأو ايات قرآن 
رجعت على وضعي الاول الين وصلنا الي الاضواء وقفنا نشرب شوووووي ماء ونستفسر من احمد وش اللي صار له 
وش رد علينا يقول : اسمعو ماابغى احد يسأل وش اللي صار 
وابغاكم تنسو اننا اصلا طلعنا اليوم وفي هذا الوقت 
او اننا شفنا بعض اليوم


انا : احمد اقول بلا خرابيط شكلك ركبتنا مقلب وخليتنا نرجع يالخواف

احمد : لا تقول خواف واحمد ربك انك رجعت سالم مافيك شيء

مصطفى : احمد لازم تقولنا ايش صار معك وليش خليتنا نرجع

احمد : انا اقولكم لا احد يسئلني ولا ترى بتركم وبشوف تكسي يرجعني البيت 

انا : اوكية خلاص ماراح اسألك بس هات الولاعه ابي ادخن بعد فجعتك لنا

احمد : هاة ولاعة ايش تقول 

انا : اية ولا هذا ما اقول 00 خير شفيك قمت تنكر اني عطيتك ولاعه !!!

احمد : لا ولا شيء بس والله الولاعة ماادري عنها مافية غير هذي الولاعه اللي في يدي

((( تصدقون لقينا الولاعه لاصقة في يدة وماسك عليها بكل قوتة وبالقوة فكيناها من يدة وكانت يدة على نفس الشكل مضمومة 
وكانت هذي الولاعه تبع مصطفى وقد انتهت من الغاز اللي فيها 
يعني ما منها فايدة

انا : احمد بلا دلع ولعب اطفال طلع الولاعه
احمد : ورب الكعبه يافاقد ما ادري عنها بس تعال ندورها في السيارة 
وفعلا صرنا ندور وبدون جدوى 
على قول المصارية (( فص ملح وداب ))

المهم استخدمنا ولاعة السيارة ومشينا في طريق البيت وفي الطريق صرنا نحاول نعرف ايش اللي صار بالضبط من احمد ومو راضي يقول 
وفي الاخير نجحت فيانة يقولي القصه وواعدني بكررررى 0000000000
وفعلا جيت له من بكررى وطقيت علية الباب فردو اهلة وقالوا لي انة نايم 
ولكن علي شرافه يعني احباعرف كل شي ...... قلت لاهله يصحوه من من نومه 
ويقولوا له اني ابغاه ضروري ويخبروه انه انا اللي ابغاه .... مو اي شخص ثاني .. (( عشان مايصرفني )) ..


المهم..... طلع علي احمد وكان وجهه كلة نوم فعلا واضح وجهه منعفس أوبالأصح كان يحاول النوم وماقدر .. 

وقبل اسلم عليه مسكت يده وسحبته باتجاه سيارتي وركبتة 
وقلت له تقولي بالتفصيل الممل وش صارررر ..!

احمد : انت من كل قلبك تبي تعرف وربي ترى مو من مصلحتك تعرف 

انا : مالك شغل في مصلحتي وقولي الحين ايش اللي صار

احمد : فاقد فكر شوي ترى انا من امس مانمت ورحت للشيخ فلان وقلتله على الللي شفتة وقالي..... احمدو ربكم انكم كنتو كلكم على وضوء وانكم رجعتو بسرعة وصرتو تذكرون الله ولا لو ماسويتو كذا كان ما عاد احد عرف في اي ارض انتم ......

انا : حلو طيب كذا خليتني اتشوق اكثر في اني اعرف القصة 
احمد : فاقد وربي ترى ماراح ترتاح ولا راح يجيك نوم حتى الشيخ قالي من الافضل انك ماتقول لاصحابك على اللي شفتة
انا : ماعليك انا اتحمل مايجيني بس قولي 
احمد : متاكد 
انا : اكيد متاكد 

..
احمد : شوف 
اللي صار معي .في البداية حسيت ان السيارة ..ثقلت وصار فيها ركاب غيرنا ..!!! 

لدرجة اني وأنا في الخلف صرت محشور بالمرة لدرجة اني ضام رجولي على بعض وثاني ظهري 
وصرت اشوف نور فوق راس مصطفي يدور واسمع صوت همس خفيف ..!!


وحاولت اسمع بس ماقدرت .. صوتكم كان عالي وصوت المسجل بعد عالي .. 
وصرت اناديكم بصوت عالي واقول ( فاقد) انت ( ومصطفى ) 
خلاص وقفوا ولا تكملون القصص .. 
خلاص بالله طفوا المسجل اوقصروا على صوت المسجل على الاقل ..
ابي لحظة هدوء
بس انتم ماعبرتوني وخفت اقولكم اسمع صوت خفيف وتضحكون علي
عشان كذا سكت وحاولت اسمع ..
هنا كان احمد يسمع اصوات خافتة تتهامس عليه!!!!!
وفعلا قدرت اسمع جملتين ...
بس اعتقد كان الليجالس جنبي يهمس للي كان جالس ورى ظهري

الاول يقول للثاني : 
هذولا اللي يتكلمون عنا انا راح اوريك فيهم الحين 
واخليهم يعرفون كيف يتكلمون عنا غير اقطع السنتهم واموتهم من الخوف 

قال الثاني للاول: 
لا مو الحين خليهم يدخلون داخل في وسط البيضاء
ونبداء شغلنا معهم.....!
وهنا انا صرت اصارخ عليكم واقولكم ارجعوا واقرو قران

انا : سألت احمد : طيب يا احمد وايش قصة الولاعه؟؟؟

احمد : شوف انا لما طلبت منك الولاعه حبيت اولعها عشان اسوي عندي شوي نور 
وفوق كذا سمعت ان الجن يخاف من النور واحاول ابعدهم عني

انا : لكن كيف اختفت الولاعه ؟؟ 

احمد : أنا كنت ماسكها فييدي اليسرى وكان واحد منهم يحاول يسحبها من يدي عشان تطفي 

وطبعا يدي اليسرى ضعيفة وخفت انقلها ليدي اليمنى وفي هذي اللحظة
يخطفها مني .. لانكتعرف يتميزون بسرعه الحركه ..
عشان كذا طلبت ولاعه ثانية وولعتها ومسكتها بيدي اليمنى وبعد كذا ما ادري ايش صار في ولاعتك ..
بس الحمدلله.. الله فكنا من شرهم وتوبه ما عاد اروح هناك بعد كذا وخاصة في الليل 
000000000000
000000000000
ودعت احمد ...

و رجعت البيت وصرت افكر في كلام احمد وصار عندي هذاك الشعور اللي يطلبني للمغامرة ..

فبعد قصة احمد ...بديت احس باحاسيس غريبه ..وصرت احب المغامررره
بحيث اني اروح هناك واشوف الجن واحاول اتكلم معهم 
وفعلا رتبت للمغامرة بحيث اني حفظت كذا آية لابعاد الجن بحيث اذا 
حاولوا يسببون لي اية اذيه اقراها عليهم ..
وفعلا رتبت للمغامرة بحيث اني حفظت كذا اية لابعاد الجن بحيث اذا 
حاولوا يسببون لياية اذيه اقراها عليهم 
وكلمت احمد ومصطفى اني عزمت اروح هناك واذا يبون يروحون معي 
قالولي انت مجنون وماراح نخليك اصلا تروح 
قلتلهم عفوا انا حر في نفسي وانا على العموم حبيت اقولكم واشاوركم
حبيتو تجون معاي حياكم ما حبيتو بكيفكم
بس انا خلاص اتخذت القرار رايح... رايح .... 


لو تسون ما تسون وشوفوا ابي اوصيكم بشيء 
اذا جاء بكرة الصباح وانا ما اتصلت عليكم اعرفوا انه صار لي شيء وتعالوا لي وحاولوا تساعدوني 
واذا حبيتو بلغوا الشرطة بعد بس مو الحين .. بكرة الصبح
وتركتهم ومشيت الي طريق الجن الي منطقة ( ام الدود )
وكانت السيارة مليانة اشرطة قرآن وطول الطريق وانا اقراء ايات قرآن 
وصلت المنطقة المذكورة في المغرب حوالي الساعة السابعة والربع 
توغلت في سيارتي داخل المنطقة الصحراوية الي ان وصلت منطقة بعيدا عن الناس ...


وطفيت سيارتي واشعلت النار
وجلست كلي رعب وخووووفو بتديت افكر في جنوني وايش اللي خلاني اسوي كذا 
هل هوا روح المغامرة الذي ورثته من ابووووي ... 
ام جنون المراهقه ...

ام هو فضولي دفعني لمعرفة كل شيء
وهنا بداء الظلام يخيم علي وصارت المنطقة كتله من السواد الشديد 
ولا أرى نور وكانه مازارها نورررر ابدا .. وماتقدر تشوف يدك من شدة الظلام ..
المهم .. 

شفت شي يقترب مني وصرت انظرفيه 
وماشوف شي ولا قدرت اعرفة شو هو!!!! 
لما اقترمني مرررره اذا هو رجل راكب جمل وكان شكلة غريب مررره 
وكان لابس لباس الناس القدامى .... كانه واحد من هاللي نشوفهم في المسلسلات القديمة 

المهم....
فاقترب مني وقفت له ارحب فيه وطلبته يتفضل يشرب شاي .. 
ووقوفي صراحة من الخوف ..
اقترب اكثر واكثر الى ان اصبح بجنبي
فاجاب الدعوه بالرغم انة لم ينطق بكله او يحرك شفتة 
واصبح ساكت لمده دقيقه ....!!!!!
وبعدها تحدث
ولكن الصوت ماخرررررج منه !!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!! 




الصوت خرج من خلفنا ..
والغريب كانه هو اللي يتحدث !!!!!

التفت بدهشة الى مصدر الصوت
من تتوقعوووووون صاحب الصووووووت !!

طلع صاحب الصووت هو ( الجمل ) ..!!!!!

في هذي اللحظة عرررررفت انهم من الجن 
ونويت اسمي باسم الله واقراء القران لأجل اطردهم 
ولكن لو فعلا طرردتهم .. فكاني ماسويت مغامره ولا شي ..
فسكت وقلت بشوف شبيصير وبتكلم معهم وكني مو خايف
وبعرف كيفية تفكيرهم...
استغرب الرجل والجمل من ردت فعلي 


كان الجمل يقول : اهلا ومرحبا بك مالذي تفعلة هنا لوحدك في هذا الوقت
((( كان يتحدث في اللغة العربية الفصحى )))

انا : ابد بس جاي اتمشى واتسلى طفشت من المدينة وانوارها وحبيت ابعد عنها 
واجلس بعيد عن الناس ورجتهم

الجمل : اذن فانت لاتريد احدا من الناس فكيف دعوتنا للجلوس معك

في هذي اللحظة عرررررفت انهم من الجن 
ونويت اسمي باسم الله واقراء القران لأجل اطردهم 
ولكن لو فعلا طرردتهم .. فكاني ماسويت مغامره ولا شي ..
فسكت وقلت بشوف شبيصير وبتكلم معهم وكني مو خايف
وبعرف كيفية تفكيرهم...
استغرب الرجل والجمل من ردت فعلي 



كان الجمل يقول : اهلا ومرحبا بك مالذي تفعلة هنا لوحدك في هذا الوقت
((( كان يتحدث في اللغة العربية الفصحى )))


انا : ابد بس جاي اتمشى واتسلى طفشت من المدينة وانوارها وحبيت ابعد عنها 
واجلس بعيد عن الناس ورجتهم


الجمل : اذن فانت لاتريد احدا من الناس فكيف دعوتنا للجلوس معك


انا : هذا اذا كنتم انتم بشر مثلي !
( هنا التفت الي الرجل العجوز بنضرة غريبة وكانة اراد في هذة اللحضة ان يقفز من مكانة ويفر هاربا )
انا وجهت سؤالي للعجوز : خير اش فيك انفجعت ادري انكم جن 
ولاعمرك ما شفت جمل حقيقي يتكلم 
العجوز : ولماذا لست خائفا منا 
انا : وليش اخاف يعني ايش راح تسون لي بتقتلوني ولا بتاكلوني 
اصلا لو حاولتوا تسون كذا فيه شيء اسمة قران فية ايات قرانية تحميني منكم
وبعدين انا ما ازعجتكم او سويت لكم اي اذية 
بالعكس انا دعيتكم للجلوس معي 
الجمل : ولكن معضم البشر وتجدهم يحفضون القران كله يخافون منا
انا : موكلهم !! بس اللي تقول عنهم هذولا اللي ايمانهم بالله ضعيف او متولدة عندهم فكرة الخوف منكم من صغرهم
بس انا عندي سؤال تسمحولي اسئلكم انتم مسلمين ولا لا 
العجوز : نعم انا مسلم و ابنتي ايضا
انا وباستغراب شديد : ابنك ؟
الجمل : نعم ابنته انا ابنة هذا العجوز وهو ابي 
انا : كيف انت جمل وهذا شكله عجوز رجال عادي 
الجمل : الا تعرف اننا نستطيع التشكل باي شكل
انا : الا اعرف بس انا الي شفته اول شفت هذا الشايب راكب على البعير .. 
الجمل : وماالغريب ! ان حملت ابي وخاصة وهو كبير في السن كما ترى
انا : غريب عندنا نادرا او يمكن خلاص انعدم هذا الشيء في البشر
يعني ما تلقى الولد يشيل ابوه الا صار العكس صار الاب هو اللي يشيل ولده
العجوز : يا بني انتم البشر قد انعدمت عندكم هذة الاشياء 
بالرغم ان الله قد اوصى بالوالدين في القرآن الكريم
وفي هذة اللحضه اصبحنا نرى غبار كثيف متجه باتجاهنا 
بل كاد الغبار ان يصل الي السماء من ارتفاعة
وهنا امسك بيدي الرجل العجوز وهوا يصرخ : هيا بنا لنرحل عن هذا المكان والا اصابك السوء منهم
انا ابي ان اعرف شوهذا الغبار وشو الشي اللي خلا الرجل العجوز يقول هذا الكلام 
وهوا منزعج لكني ما قدرت وذلك لاني في هذي اللحظة غاب عني الوعي
( اغمي علي ) !
ماقدرت ان اطرح سؤالي..فصحيت من غيبوبتي في مكان ما اعرف شو هذا المكان!غيراني عرفت بعدين اني بمكان يسمونه ( وادي الجن )
وعررفت بعدين ان هذا الغبار هو قوم من كفررة الجن .وبعد اللي عرفته ابي ارجع لديرتي وطلبت من الرجل العجوز
انه يرجعني لمكاني فقالي 
لن اعيدك الان ! لان هذا الوادي لايخرج منه احد من البشر الابحكم من الملك 
فقلت له اذا مارجعتني انت انا برجع بنفسي ...
فقالي ان المدينة تبعد عن هذا الوادي ما يقارب بعد امريكا عن الصين !
( طبعا صدقتة لان الجن يستطيعون السفر من مكان الى مكان بغمضة عين 
طلبت منة بانه ياخذني الى الملك من شان اقنعه يرجعني
وفعلا هذا ما اللي حصل وقدرت اقناعه بعد محاولات كثيره
واصلا ماقدرت الا بعد ان تذكرت ايات الله فقريتها عنده بعد ما فاض بي الكيل من عدم موافقته لرجعتي
فركبوني على الجمل والى هي ابنة ذاك العجوزولما ابتدينا بالمشي الا وقد اغمي علي ثانيه فصحيت من غيبوبتي وانا بجنب سيارتي مرمي ولا احد قريب مني وكان نور الفجر قد بدى بالظهور .... ثم عدت الى المدينة والحمدلله

*منقووووووووووووووووووووول*

----------


## n~~

بسم الله اللهم سكنهم بمساكنهم .. 

يسلمو ..

----------


## Stylish 5o5a

ابوي قالي تقريبا قبل 60 سنة في منطقة القضيبيه فالبحرين
كان في بيت نظامه قديم ماااال اووول << يعني 60 سنه وش تتريون ههههه
البيت هو حوش وحولينه الغرف ومنهم المطبخ والحمام وجي 
وفوسط الحوش في شيرة (شجرة) كنار كبيييييره فالوسط 
كانو ساكنين فيه (يدي الله يرحمه) وزوجته (يدتي الله يطول بعمرها) وعيالهم 
وعمة ابوي وزوجها وعيالهم
يعني عائلتين ساكنين مع بعض فنفس البيت 
طبعن البيت فيه غرف وايد لانه قديم بيوت اول فيهم وايد غرف 
المهم غرفة يدي ويدتي وغرفة عمة ابوي وزوجها حذا بعض
واليدار اللي فاصل بين الغرفتين فيه فتحه دائريه (الروشنه) فوق حق التهويه يعني بين الغرفتين
الحدث الاول : 
يدتي وهي حامل كانت نايمه واوتعت مفزوعه من نومها فجأه (قحصت) كأن في احد يناديها 
وهي منسدحه كان باب الغرفه مفتوح ويطل على طوفة البيت
عاد اول ماطالعت يدتي طوفة البيت شافت حرمه لابسه بطوله (اللي هو البرقع اللي يلبسونه العيايز) وثوب عربي ويالسه على طوفة البيت !
يدتي خافت وتمت تطالعها
جان تقولها العيوز بالبلوشي بما معناه ان : الزوج وزوجته .. اللي يصير بينهم يعني فهمو انتو ههه .. بس ماراح يجيبون عيال !
يدتي استغربت شلون العيوز لابسه عربي وجي وتتكلم بلوشي ؟ ومنو هاذي ؟ وليش تقول جي ؟؟؟
للعلم يدتي فارسيه بس تعرف بلوشي وتغرد فيه لان يدي بلوشي وابوه كان ملا معروف ^^
والعيوز اللي كانت يالسه راحت بطريقة سريعه وكانها تطير لبيت الجيران (كانو يسمونهم بيت مراغي على هذاك الوقت)
وبعد كم يوم استوى بطنها يعورها يدتي وطرحت 
وبنفس الفتره عمة ابوي كانت بعد حامل وطرحت 
وبيت مراغي كانو عايله ومن سكنو فبيتهم هذا ولا احد فيهم ياب عيال
دايم يحملون ويطرحون !! 
هالينيه ماكانت ترضى يصير حمال فهالبيتين بالذات !

الحدث الثاني:
عمتي البجر كان عمرها يمكن 10-6 سنوات
طلعت لها هالينيه من الفتحه اللي بين الغرفتين (الروشنه) وقعدت تطالع فيها بنظرات وعمتي ماتت من الخوف وبعدين الينيه على طول طارت من خلال الفتحه وراحت الغرفه الثانيه اللي هي غرفة عمة ابوي وزوجها وبعد هذاك الوقت عمة ابوي كانت حامل 
وثاني يوم عمة ابوي حست بألم ف بطنها وواخترب الجنين وطرحت 

الحدث الثالث:
زوج عمة ابوي كان راجع فليل متأخر وشاف فروخ تربيهم زوجته يراكضون حولين السدره (شيرة الكنار) قال لنفسه شفيها هاذي راحت ونامت وهدت فروخها بياكلونهم القطاوه ولا شي 
ف قام يلاحقهم يبي يصيدهم ويدخلهم فمكانهم عن القطاوه
لاحقهم ودشو وانتو بكرامه الحمام
عاد حمامات اول كرمكم الله مافيهم مراحيض وجي لا كان فتحه فالارض وعمييقه وفوق فيه دنجلين او مربعين او اللي تسمونه انتو جندل (اللي ماعرفته تسئل أي حرمه كبيره وبتعرفونه) المهم عاد الفروخ يوم لحقهم دشو داخل الفتحه فالوصخ يعني وفالظلام 
وقام هو يبي يلحقهم زلق وريله دشت فالفتحه فالوصخ وعصب وقط كلمه : الله ***** ان شاء الله يافلانه << زوجته
وقام وتغسل وهو يتحلطم وبعدين يوم راح الغرفه شاف زوجته مسكينه نايمه وفروخها عندها فكارتون << كل يوم تطلعهم فالحوش تخليهم يدورون وقبل لا تنام تدخلهم عن القطاوه 
يعني الفروخ اللي لاحقهم كانو عيال الين ! 

الحدث الرابع:
بيت مراغي عايله مشالله كبيييييييييييييييره
ولكن ولا احد كان يحمل فيهم ابدااا ومن طلعو حملو
كانت دايما تروح وتأذيهم 
ويدتي كانت تشوفها لما تروح من فوق السطوح !

الحدث الخامس :
كان فيه حرمه كبيره استقوت وقالت حق يدتي بتطلعون من البيت ؟ انا بقعد فيه انا مايصير فيني شي ولا يقدرون علي ومن هالكلام
وفعلا قعدت وشافت الموت بعيونها
امراض الدين والدنيا صادتها وتأذت وااايد
لين آخر شي صادها مرض شدييييد شديييييييييد لدرجة انها صارت ماتقدر تقوم من فراشها يعني بالعربي طــريــحة الــفــراش !!
وبعد كل هذا الشيوخ كلمو الينيه واستحضروها او شي جي وعرفو منها انها تبي تنتقم لان سكرو باب على يد ولدها 
ومره بنتها كانت نايمه واهل البيت فرشو الفراش عليها وماتت << فعشان جي ياحلوات سمو بسم الله قبل لا تسوون أي شي عشان لا تأذون احد لان حنا مانشوفهم 
ف يعني كانت تبي تنتقم ولا خلت ولا احد يحمل فالبيت او يجيب عيال
بس من طلعو من هالبيت الكل حمل ومشالله يدتي استوى عندها من العيال 9 و لكن طرحت واايد من قبل 
وه بث تعبت وانا اكتب .. هذا كل اللي عرفته و بشرو عاد شو استوالكم و شلون دقات قلوبكم ؟ ههههه

----------


## مراايـــم7

بسم الله اللهم سكنهم بمساكنهم.....

----------


## درة دار زايد

منو تبى قصص جن ؟؟
ترى في جعبتي حكااايااااااااات  :Smile:

----------


## ام عيون.

اكييييييييد نبه احكيلنا هع

----------


## عسولة راك

> ههههههههههه نااااايس الستوووري بس السالفه سامعتنهااا من ربعي ليكون الابله اسمها فيحاء؟؟؟



لا فديتح .. مب فيحااااء .. هع ... 

كانت متدربة من التقنية .. شكلها السااالفة صايرة عندنا وعندهم ..هههه

----------


## عسولة راك

> منو تبى قصص جن ؟؟
> ترى في جعبتي حكااايااااااااات


اكـــــــــيد نبااااا ... 

يالله اتحفينا .. هع

----------


## ♥..Tschüß

خوخه

ذكرتيني بالقرينه او ام الصبيان الي يقولون عنها ان الحرمه الي تحلم فيها تجهض ويتكرر هالشي لين ما ترقي عمرها

اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الريجيم يتني قشعريره


دره دار زايد اتحفينا  :Smile:

----------


## ♥..Tschüß

> اممم بخبركم سالفه صارت لي .. 
> 
> أحيد يوم كنت صف 2 ثنوي ... 
> 
> كنت فالكلاس الابلة ترمسنا عن الجن وتقووول قصصهم .وعن عويجه والخ.. ومر الكلاس بسلام ... كانت الحصة اكشن ..
> وفي الحصة اللي بعدها كانت يايتنا موجه اجنبيه .. علينا انجليزي .. 
> المهم وبنص الحصة جان نسمع صوت فآخر الكلاس شرات الدبنه القوية والا تعرفووون غطاء المكيف .. 
> مش المركزية ا..لعاديه الجديمة متبطل من مكانه وطايح ع الارض ..
> اميييي وعاااد نحن متنا من الزيغة .. عااد فقيرة الموجه قابضة oh my god فقيرة تروعت .. زين ما طاح فوق راسها لان جريبه من المكيف ... عاد المس ما تعرف شو القصة .. قلنالها مس ترا نحن رمسنا عنهم الكلاس اللي طااف .. هع جان تقول .. ها يووكم .. هع 
> ...


اصلا احس كل المداارس مسكونه 

اتذكر مره يوم كنت بالابتدائيه كانت عندنا حصه رياضه وماكان حد بالصف كلهم تحت يلعبوون رياضه عقب انا وكم بنت سرنا فوق عسب نييب اغراض ويوم تقربنا من الصف جاان نسمع حشره حد يحرك الطاولات والكراسي تحسبنا حد بالصف واول مابطلنا الباب استوا هدووء الا طاوله وحده كانت تتحرك لوووول سكرنا الباب وماتشوفون غير غبرتنا

----------


## عسولة راك

> اصلا احس كل المداارس مسكونه 
> 
> اتذكر مره يوم كنت بالابتدائيه كانت عندنا حصه رياضه وماكان حد بالصف كلهم تحت يلعبوون رياضه عقب انا وكم بنت سرنا فوق عسب نييب اغراض ويوم تقربنا من الصف جاان نسمع حشره حد يحرك الطاولات والكراسي تحسبنا حد بالصف واول مابطلنا الباب استوا هدووء الا طاوله وحده كانت تتحرك لوووول سكرنا الباب وماتشوفون غير غبرتنا


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...
هيه والله انا بعد احس الأغلبيه مسكووونه،، ,,,
الله المستعااان

----------


## سكره الامارات

بخبركم ساااااااااااااااااالفه اخوي اللي لابسته ينيه من فوق العشر سنين 

المهم لبسته و طلع طويل عليها > اسولف 

لا والله جد 

مره هو و اخوي الثاني عاد يرقدون مع بعض و كانوا بو 17 16 سنه 

المهم هذا اللي لابسته ينيه يالس ع الفراااااااااااااااااااااااش و صوووت حرمه تصااااااااااارخ من الدريشه ( المكان اللي لبسته الينيه ( السكه)) ..

نش الثاني مستغرب يقوله فلان تسمع الصريخ ..؟ 

و اخوي اللي لابسته الينيه يالس و عادي بس الا يتصووووووخ و خزه بنظهره و قااااله ارررررقد 


خيبه لو انا بخاف ارقد وياه 


و شي بعد قصص كثييره بس انتوا ارفعوا الماضوع

----------


## ♥..Tschüß

> بخبركم ساااااااااااااااااالفه اخوي اللي لابسته ينيه من فوق العشر سنين 
> 
> المهم لبسته و طلع طويل عليها > اسولف 
> 
> لا والله جد 
> 
> مره هو و اخوي الثاني عاد يرقدون مع بعض و كانوا بو 17 16 سنه 
> 
> المهم هذا اللي لابسته ينيه يالس ع الفراااااااااااااااااااااااش و صوووت حرمه تصااااااااااارخ من الدريشه ( المكان اللي لبسته الينيه ( السكه)) ..
> ...



بسم الله 

وجي ماتودونه عند مطوع يقرا عليه ويطلعها ؟؟ يقولون لو تمت سنين صعب تطلع ..

لاني اعرف ريال من اقاربنا لابسته ينيه سنييييين من كان ياهل لين ماتوفى الله يرحمه كانو يسمعون اصوات وحركات ف البيت فليل حتى مره سهرت ف بيتهم اسمع دق متواصل جنه حد يدق بالمطرقه ليين ماياذن الفير يسكت الصوت وعياله قالولي كل يوم هالحاله وهالدق و كل يوم كانت تاذيهم لو سهرانين تدق عليهم الجرس وعقب ماتوفى زادات الحركات و تلبست حد من عياله .. الي سمعته انها اتم بالعايله لو هي متلبستنه من زمان و يوم يموت الاب تلبس حد من العيال وراثه حشى ! عاد مايندرى صدق والا مجرد خراريف

----------


## Ms.3wash

أعوذ بكلمات التامات من شر ما خلق ..
أعوذ بكلمات التامات من شر ما خلق ..
أعوذ بكلمات التامات من شر ما خلق ..
أعوذ بكلمات التامات من شر ما خلق ..
أعوذ بكلمات التامات من شر ما خلق ..

ام عيون و ستايلش والبنات .. ههههه ياني احساس ما في خاطري اكمل قراية مووووووول 
كل صوت اسمعه صرت اربطه بهالسوالف الله يلعن بليس بس .. 

الله يحفظنا و يكفينا شرور الإنس والجن

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> بسم الله 
> 
> وجي ماتودونه عند مطوع يقرا عليه ويطلعها ؟؟ يقولون لو تمت سنين صعب تطلع ..
> 
> لاني اعرف ريال من اقاربنا لابسته ينيه سنييييين من كان ياهل لين ماتوفى الله يرحمه كانو يسمعون اصوات وحركات ف البيت فليل حتى مره سهرت ف بيتهم اسمع دق متواصل جنه حد يدق بالمطرقه ليين ماياذن الفير يسكت الصوت وعياله قالولي كل يوم هالحاله وهالدق و كل يوم كانت تاذيهم لو سهرانين تدق عليهم الجرس وعقب ماتوفى زادات الحركات و تلبست حد من عياله .. الي سمعته انها اتم بالعايله لو هي متلبستنه من زمان و يوم يموت الاب تلبس حد من العيال وراثه حشى ! عاد مايندرى صدق والا مجرد خراريف


انا اعرف بنت من منتدى ثاني تلبستها قبيلة جن وكان معمول لها سحر يعني بسبب السحر
و على قولت كبيرهم انهم قبيلة وكل ما يرقونها يسلم واحد ويطلع الا كبيرهم مب راضي للحين يطلع وهو هذا صعب ويقول اعشقها مسكينة سنيييييييييين وسنين تعالج تدمرت حياتها والجن الي كانوا فيها حتى كانوا يأذون عيالها 

وللحين تعالج وتدعي على الجن وايد وايد ربي يشفيها يارب

----------


## مخاوية الهم

انا بخبركم سالفة بيتنا الي فبوظبي

لانا كلنا ندرس فالعين... خلينا هذاك البيت فاضي ومحد يسكن فيه غير 2 من اخواني الي يشتغلون هناك

هو عبارة عن طابقين لكن هم يستخدمون بس غرفة او غرفتين والباقي كله فاضي

مرة كان اخويه العود بروحه فالبيت وفالليل حس بعطش وطلع يشرب وكانت الثلاجة فالغرفة الثانية

وهو طالع حد كان يفر عليه حصى بس ما يعرفه من وين 

خذ اجازة الاسبوع الي عقبه وخبرنا السالفة وقال لا تخبرون اخوي الثاني عشان يوم يتم بروحه ما يخاف

اخوي الثاني داوم وتم بروحه فالبيت بس اخوانا ما خلوه في حاله ... تشكلوا على شكل اخوي الثاني

قال اخوي وانا توني واصل البيت ييت ببدل ملابسي وشفت اخوي العود وياي فالحجرة يطالعني ويبتسم

وحليله اخوي نسى انه بروحه فالبيت قل ابتسمت له وكملت تبديل ملابسي والا شوي تذكرت انه اخوي ماخذ اجازة ومحد عندي فالبيت @[email protected]

وصديت والا اختفى من مكانه

وطبعا هذاك ما كان اخوي 

بس لانه البيت فاضي سكنوه الجن

----------


## Stylish 5o5a

> خوخه
> 
> ذكرتيني بالقرينه او ام الصبيان الي يقولون عنها ان الحرمه الي تحلم فيها تجهض ويتكرر هالشي لين ما ترقي عمرها
> 
> اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الريجيم يتني قشعريره
> 
> 
> دره دار زايد اتحفينا


ماعرفهم والله هههههه
بس الله يبعد عنا الشر ان شاء الله

----------


## Stylish 5o5a

> أعوذ بكلمات التامات من شر ما خلق ..
> أعوذ بكلمات التامات من شر ما خلق ..
> أعوذ بكلمات التامات من شر ما خلق ..
> أعوذ بكلمات التامات من شر ما خلق ..
> أعوذ بكلمات التامات من شر ما خلق ..
> 
> ام عيون و ستايلش والبنات .. ههههه ياني احساس ما في خاطري اكمل قراية مووووووول 
> كل صوت اسمعه صرت اربطه بهالسوالف الله يلعن بليس بس .. 
> 
> الله يحفظنا و يكفينا شرور الإنس والجن


اعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ماخلق 
هههههههه عيل ماشفتيني انا امس بعد ماكتبت الموضوع سمعت صوت احد يدق على زجاج البلكونه وراي
زين ماتشنجت
بندت كل شي وطيرااان عالغرفه هههههههه

----------


## أونه!

*أب أب أب*

----------


## عسولة راك

أعوذ بكلمات التامات من شر ما خلق ..
أعوذ بكلمات التامات من شر ما خلق ..
أعوذ بكلمات التامات من شر ما خلق ..
أعوذ بكلمات التامات من شر ما خلق ..
أعوذ بكلمات التامات من شر ما خلق ..

----------


## ♥..Tschüß

بناااات في برنامج ينعرض على الكويت 2 فليل الساعه 1 ونص هذا للي تسهر وماتخاف الي تخاف لا اطالع مافيني تدعي عليه ههههههههه

يتكلم عن الاشباح وهالسوالف الي مستويه ف الغرب

برجع لكم بذكركم فليل ههههههههههه

----------


## درة دار زايد

انزييين .. بخبركن 

كنت صف خامس ابتدائي .. في احدى مدارس بوظبي << ما بقولكن الاسم خخ
المهم .. امي توها كانت ماخذه الليسن ومستااانسه والهمه والنشاط فيها لدرجه انها كانت تاخذنا المدارس كل يوم الصبح واتييبنا الظهر ..
اخواني كانوا اولاد ولازم يكونون في المدرسه من وقت عكس البنات .. فكانت اتوصلهم اول شي بس المشكله كل المدارس حذال بعض .. خاصة مدرستي ومدرسة اخويه الثاني بينا وبينهم يدار << اكيد عرفتوا المدرسه الحينه خخخ

فوصلت من وقت .. وشفت اربيعتي اتحوط في الساحه .. قلت في نفسي بحط شنطتي فوق وبرجع انزلها .. حطيت شنطتي ويوم رديت ماحصلتها .. وانا الخبله ما يلست عند الحارس .. لاااااا تميت ادور عليها واسير ورا المدرسه صوب قاعة الرياضه وادخل القاعه وما احصلها .. ومدرستنا كلها شير .. ورحت مره ثانيه فوق ادورها في صفها وما حصلت شنطتها ><
هني خلاص مت .. جان انزل تحت لين يت اربيعتي الثانيه وخبرتها السالفه وتمينا الثنتين متروعاااات خخخخ
وبس ^^


جان تبن سوالف ثانيه ترى عندي بالهبل  :Smile:

----------


## عسولة راك

> بناااات في برنامج ينعرض على الكويت 2 فليل الساعه 1 ونص هذا للي تسهر وماتخاف الي تخاف لا اطالع مافيني تدعي عليه ههههههههه
> 
> يتكلم عن الاشباح وهالسوالف الي مستويه ف الغرب
> 
> برجع لكم بذكركم فليل ههههههههههه


اونه... يبااالي اتااابعه .. هع

----------


## Ms. UAE

متااااابعة  :12 (88): 


بصرااااحة اليوم الفير بعد ماصليت قعدت اتخيل الجن واشكالهم خخخخخخ  :12 (61):

----------


## أونه!

*درة دار زايد

كملي كملي*

----------


## درة دار زايد

> *درة دار زايد
> 
> كملي كملي*


هههههههه .. ولا ايهمج .. بخبرج سالفة خالتي  :Smile: 
خالو كان بيتها ثالث بيت في منطقة الزهرا في عيمان .. والبيتين الثانييين كانو بعااااد عنها ..
وريلها كان محجوز في الشرطه على ايام حرب الكويت والعراق .. يعني كان طواري ..
وبيت خالو كاان بعده مب زاهب وكانو حاطين دينمة الكهربا ..
المهم فليل وهي في الحجره الوحيده اللي زاهبه وقافله على عمرها الباب وتسمع صوت حد يفر بالكنكري على دريشتها .. اتكرر الصوت واتكرر .. وهي تذكر ربها وضامه عيالها .. عيالها كانوا صغار اكبرهم يمكن 5 سنين وبو 4 وثلاث ..
ويوم نشت الصبح سارت الحمام وانتوا بكرامه وحصلت الدم مترووووووووووووس في الحوض ومنثر ع البلاط واليدران .. الذكيه غسلتهم وما اتصلت بالشرطه ..
وكل يوم على هالحال يفرونهم بالكنكري ع الدريشه .. 



ها تبن سوالف ثانيه ؟؟؟ خخخ

----------


## جنـه الــورد

يلا بنات كملووووو اشتقت لهالموضوع

اونه وينج مختفيه هههههه وعلى طاري هالموضوع نقزتي  :Big Grin:

----------


## جنـه الــورد

> هههههههه .. ولا ايهمج .. بخبرج سالفة خالتي 
> خالو كان بيتها ثالث بيت في منطقة الزهرا في عيمان .. والبيتين الثانييين كانو بعااااد عنها ..
> وريلها كان محجوز في الشرطه على ايام حرب الكويت والعراق .. يعني كان طواري ..
> وبيت خالو كاان بعده مب زاهب وكانو حاطين دينمة الكهربا ..
> المهم فليل وهي في الحجره الوحيده اللي زاهبه وقافله على عمرها الباب وتسمع صوت حد يفر بالكنكري على دريشتها .. اتكرر الصوت واتكرر .. وهي تذكر ربها وضامه عيالها .. عيالها كانوا صغار اكبرهم يمكن 5 سنين وبو 4 وثلاث ..
> ويوم نشت الصبح سارت الحمام وانتوا بكرامه وحصلت الدم مترووووووووووووس في الحوض ومنثر ع البلاط واليدران .. الذكيه غسلتهم وما اتصلت بالشرطه ..
> وكل يوم على هالحال يفرونهم بالكنكري ع الدريشه .. 
> 
> 
> ...



يا مااااااااااامي دم o_O

كملي كملي

----------


## عسولة راك

درة دار زااايد ... 

هيه الغاليه .. نبااا بعد .. ههه

----------


## كشيخه بوظبي

يلا بخبركن سوالفنااا هههههههههههههه

انا الصراحه قبل كنت واايد اسمع اصوات في بيتناااا 

وحتى غرفتي يوم اروح ارقد احس ان حد فيهاااا ........... المهم يا طويلات العمر كنااا انا واختي دوووم ويابعض 

نسهر اصلا عايلتنا صغيره .... في مره كنا واقفين عند دريشه الدري جان انشوف ظلين طواااااال ونحن نتابعه واختفي دورنااا في الحوش طبعا من الدريشه وما شفنااا شي ؟؟؟


وانا وااايد كانت اتيني احلام تروع كوابيس لدرجه ان احيانا ما احب ارقد ؟؟

واختي كان وااايد يتراولهاااا رياييل وطبعاا هي عرست تقولي اشوفهم في حجرتي ويختفوون 

وغير الركيض اللي نسمعه .... حتى اخوي الكبير يقول ان في حد دق عليهم باب الغرفه بالليل بالقووو وحتى اهوو ما تحرك يفتح الباب 


واخر مره قبل كم يوم توني برقد وغفيت الا وحد ماط شعري من خاطره .... وجان انقز واستغفر ربي واقول الاذكار وارد ارقد 

واليوم الثاني بنتي سوت فيني حركه كنت بصرع منه وهي تتقلب على السرير جان تعطيني كف على يبهتي من الخاطر والله اني نشيت من رقادي متروعه 

واسب فيهاااا ^^ وامي تقولي بلاج البنت صغيره وتتقلب قلت لها ما حسيتي شو ياااني 


للعلم انا خليت مطوع يقرى علي وقالي ان في مس منهم لاني امذيتهم ما ادري حارقتنهم بماي حار ولا فالعتنهم بحصى هههههههههههههه

لاني قلت للمطوع احيانا اكون واعيه الظهر بس احط راسي على التكيه واقوله ما فيه نوووم بس غمضت عيوني الا وحد مسكني احس شي ثقييييل يالس فوقي والله ما اروم اتنصخ 

واتم فتره لين ينش من فوقي وانا الا عيوني طلعت من الخوف اشوف الا المطوع قام يقول لعنة الله عليه هذا شيطان 

والحمدلله الحين احسن طبعاااا طبعااا انا ما كنت اقول الاذكار ولا كنت اسمي دووومني نسايه ^^



ممممممممممممممممممم وبعد شووووووو 


هيه تذكرت قبل فتره وانا على اللاب توب تقريبا قرب الساعه 2 بالليل ولا حد دق الجامه على بالقو والله اني تروعت ووعيت امي ونحن راقدين فوق واستغربت من الدقه 

تخيلن اختي بيتها قريب من بيتنا ونفس الشي تقول استوت الدقه في نفس الوقت اللي صار لي تقولي على طول انخشيت تحت لحافي ورقدت ههههههههه

ومره حتى اني سمعت حد يصيح وتوني بدخل الحمام اعزكم الله ومن سمعته رديت مكاني وكان قرب الساعه وحده وانا سكتت ما خبرت حد 

بس خدامتنااا قالت لي انهااا البارحه سمعت حد يصيح ورى البيت ونفس المكان اللي سمعت منه الصوت حتى هي تروعت ودخلت غرفتهااا 

^____^ ترى كم مره في حد يرفسني في ظهري يوم ارقد وانش على الرفسه حسبي الله عليهم لعوزووناااا

----------


## Stylish 5o5a

> بناااات في برنامج ينعرض على الكويت 2 فليل الساعه 1 ونص هذا للي تسهر وماتخاف الي تخاف لا اطالع مافيني تدعي عليه ههههههههه
> 
> يتكلم عن الاشباح وهالسوالف الي مستويه ف الغرب
> 
> برجع لكم بذكركم فليل ههههههههههه


هييييه بطاااااااالعه الليييله ملزمه خلاااص مع اني انام الساعه 12 بس بسهر عشااانه وبقص على اختي عشان تيلس معاي هههههههه


اعرف وحده ساكنة ف مدينة حمد 
هالمنطقة كلها مسكونه لانها كانت قبور وبنو فوقهم 
تقول فليل مانقدر ننام دايما نسمع اصوات حصى يتحذف عالبيت و اشياء تطيح وتتراقع فالسطح و كل فتره يلقون قطو اسود فالبيت بس محد يتجرأ يقرب منه بس يفتحون الباب وينتظرونه يطلع
و تقول مره اخوها كان مسافر وكانت بروحها فالبيت عالساعه 11 تقريبا وشافت اخوها راكب الدري قالت له فلاان انت رجعت ؟! متى رجعت ؟؟ ومارد عليها ولا صد صوبها بس طلع فوق فخلته قالت يمكن يبي يرتاح المهم لين بعدين رجعو اهلها وقالت حق امها ترى اخوي فلان رجع قالت لها كيف يرجع وهو توه داق علي من البلده الفلانيه ؟؟ راحو غرفته يتأكدون بس لقوها مقفوله هو قافلها قبل لا يسافر ويوم كلموه طلع لا هو بعده هناك مارجع وهذيج ماااااتت من الخوف ههههه
وتقول مره كانت يالسه بالصاله الا اخوها نزل من الطابق الثاني وعلى طول بيطلع جا تقوله فلان انت طالع ؟ الله يحفظك 
اوووول ماطلع الا اخوها نفسه هو داش من الباب الخلفي !! @@ قالت له شلون جي ؟؟ قالها وشو ؟ قالت له تووووووووك طاااالع امداك ؟؟!! قالها الله يهداج انا طالع صارلي ساعتين وتوني راد !
وبعد واااااايد اشيااا
يدتي ساكنه بنفس المنطقه 
وكل مره وهي فالمطبخ تلمح احد راكب الدري بسسسرعه مع العلم ان محد ساكن بالطابق الفوقي الا عمي بروحه واوقات اللي تلمح يدتي احد يطوف يكون هو يا مسافر او نايم او مب موجود فالبيت :S

----------


## أونه!

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جنـه الــورد


يلا بنات كملووووو اشتقت لهالموضوع

اونه وينج مختفيه هههههه وعلى طاري هالموضوع نقزتي 


جفتي 
أنا ما ايي إلا ع حسهم اشحن واروح*

----------


## أونه!

*كملن ياسه اقرأ 
ويسلمو و و 
*

----------


## أونه!

*شو اسمه البرنامج انزين؟؟*

----------


## جنـه الــورد

> *شو اسمه البرنامج انزين؟؟*


اسمه hunter كان ينعرض على الديسكفري

برنامج جديم ينعرض من سنين بس يتجدد يعني في احداث حاطينها مال 2008 

في اشياء ما تتصدق لانه يتكلم عن الاشباح والارواح الي نحن ما نأمن فيها وفي اشياء ما تدش العقل بس عموما حلو البرنامج

----------


## أونه!

*هيه عرفته عرفته اسمه جوست هنترز*

----------


## أونه!

*ليش ما يخلونا انشوف الموجودين بآخر الصفحة على الأقل انساند بعض ومب كل وحده اتحس انها يالسه تقرأ القصص اروحها*

----------


## Gal Girl

اعوذ بالله 
وانا اقرا ومندمجه ومخليه باب الحجره مبطل
الا ويسكر شوي شوي بروحه يوم قلت بسم الله جان يوقف 
احين بتم افكر من شو جي ستوا هههههههه الله يخزي الشيطان يخلي الواحد يوسوس
...
بقولكم سالفه قريب مستويه
نحن كنا مسافرين ويوم رجعنا حسينا البيت زادت الحركه فيه 
( بيتنا اصلا مسكون ومسواي سحر ومدفون بس مادري وين عشان يضرونا و بالذات ابويه الله يطول لي بعمره)
المهم
تخيلو خواتي 2 ف حجره وانا ف حجره ثانيه وذاك اليوم قلت برقد وياهم لان تميت اسمع دق وجي وماحبيت انام بروحي
يوم سرت فرشت ع الارض و بعده مامرت ساعه ونحن منسدحين بعدنا واعين
الا واختي ترافس وترافس وانا مبققه عيوني نحن مبطلين الستاره لان نخاف من الظلام
وماشوف شي عندها بس اشوفها ترافس تحسبها تحلم شوي وتقول خووزو عني خووزو عني
ونشت تربع وشغلت الليت 
وانا واختي الثانيه منصدمات قلتلها بسم الله الرحمن الرحييم شوووبلاااااااااج
قالت يضربووني ع ريوولي ويمسكوونهن و تمت زايغه وماتبا تبند الليت
فالنهايه سهرنا ليين الفجر صلينا ومن التعب رقدنا عقب الصلاه

----------


## Gal Girl

اليووم بيي البرنامج؟

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> اعوذ بالله 
> وانا اقرا ومندمجه ومخليه باب الحجره مبطل
> الا ويسكر شوي شوي بروحه يوم قلت بسم الله جان يوقف 
> احين بتم افكر من شو جي ستوا هههههههه الله يخزي الشيطان يخلي الواحد يوسوس
> ...
> بقولكم سالفه قريب مستويه
> نحن كنا مسافرين ويوم رجعنا حسينا البيت زادت الحركه فيه 
> ( بيتنا اصلا مسكون ومسواي سحر ومدفون بس مادري وين عشان يضرونا و بالذات ابويه الله يطول لي بعمره)
> المهم
> ...


@[email protected]

بسم الله تدرون الحسنة الوحيدة استفدت منها بهذا الموضوع 
اني التزمت بالاذكار ههههههه الخوف يخوف ههههههه

تعالوا ليش بس لما ادخل الحمام الله يكرمكم او وقت النوم افكر بقصصكم!

----------


## ضاع عمري وراك

هههههههههههههههههههههه

واايد شادين حيلنا ونقرا ومستمتعين

واعتقد الربع بعد مستمتعين لان يالسين نطرين هااا ترا انا ما يخصني طيبه وبنت حلال اتكلم عنهم بالزين

بس والله تدرون من بديت اقرا عرفت اشياء ما كنت اعرفها واستفد واايد

حتى صرت اذكر الله اول ما اصبح صبح وما اغني ولا اطالع روحي في المرايه ووايد بس بعد احب مرايا بنات شوة نسوي ههههههههه

----------


## جنـه الــورد

> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> واايد شادين حيلنا ونقرا ومستمتعين
> 
> واعتقد الربع بعد مستمتعين لان يالسين نطرين هااا ترا انا ما يخصني طيبه وبنت حلال اتكلم عنهم بالزين
> 
> بس والله تدرون من بديت اقرا عرفت اشياء ما كنت اعرفها واستفد واايد
> 
> حتى صرت اذكر الله اول ما اصبح صبح وما اغني ولا اطالع روحي في المرايه ووايد بس بعد احب مرايا بنات شوة نسوي ههههههههه


ههههههههههههه حلوه هاي مايخصني طيبه وبنت حلال ترا هم يحبون واييوون على طاريهم عادي تلاقينهم 24 ساعه يالسين بالموضوع .. والا ماسمعتي انهم مطورين عنا زود ويعرفون للنت قبلنا بواااايد ههههههههههههه وتخيلو واحد بينا مسجل عضويه بالمنتدى ويشارك بالموضوع هاهاهاي



جال جيرل هيه حبوبه يوميا ينعرض ..

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> ههههههههههههه حلوه هاي مايخصني طيبه وبنت حلال ترا هم يحبون واييوون على طاريهم عادي تلاقينهم 24 ساعه يالسين بالموضوع .. والا ماسمعتي انهم مطورين عنا زود ويعرفون للنت قبلنا بواااايد ههههههههههههه وتخيلو واحد بينا مسجل عضويه بالمنتدى ويشارك بالموضوع هاهاهاي
> 
> 
> 
> جال جيرل هيه حبوبه يوميا ينعرض ..


والله كلامج يخوف هههههه الله يعين التخيلات اليوم

----------


## جنـه الــورد

اوونه

تذكرت سالفه مصطفى المصري شو صار عليه ؟؟؟

----------


## أونه!

*كتبت عنه في الجزء اللي راح انه مشغول وما كمل قصته..*

----------


## درة دار زايد

ههههههه .. اللي يبن زووود من مواضيعي .. بخبركن سالفتنا في وادي سيجي 
كنا ماخذين شاليهات كنا نباهم مال العوايل بس قالولنا انه فل .. وما حصلنا فنادق .. كان في شاليهات حق العزوبيه واطرينا ناخذ هناك

كان عباره عن حوي وفيه غرف
قوم بويه خذولهم غرفه وعقبهم بسكة غرفتنا ((انا واخواني ))
الموووووووهيم ^^
ع الفير .. الماما والبابا سمعوا حد يدق الباااب قوووو .. ويرض الباب .. ويحاول ايفج الباب من المقبض .. كان الصوت والدق وااايد قوي لدرجة انهم اتحروا صابنا شي . قام ابويه يركض عسب يفج الباب جان يسمع صوت ريول شردت وسارت فوق السطح يكملون ركض .. عقب يانا الحجره ودق الباب .. طبعا ما خبرنا شي بس كان امبين علينا كنا رقوووود والباب مقفل  :Smile: 
جان يقول لنا نشوا صلوا

وعقب يوم ظهرنا من الشاليه سال الحارس انته دقيت الباب ؟؟ الحارس قال لا ^^
عرفنا خلاف البو حرفين لعوزوهم

ها منو تبى الزوووود ؟؟؟  :Big Grin:

----------


## عسولة راك

جفت البرناااامج .. 

عجيب .. بس المشكله ما فيه ترجمه ... 

بس عااد اختكم شغلت المخ وحاااولت تفهم .. وفهمت شو السااالفة ... هع

----------


## Stylish 5o5a

للأسف ماشفت البرنامج
رااحت علي نووومه  :Frown: 
عن وشو حطو الباارحه ؟؟؟

----------


## مشوطه

لا ابا قصص الجن ولا ابا اسمع طاريهم ولا ابا اقراء 
اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

----------


## درة دار زايد

تعالو بخبركن سالفتين توني اتذكرتهم ^^

خالي طولي باعماركن حب يدخل الشرطه .. فودوهم تدريب في منطقة من مناطق العين وسكنهم مبناي فوق القبور ^^.

المهم كل 3 اشخاااص في حجره .. فليل بعد ما الضباط يسكرون ليتات الحجر ... تبدا مهمات قوم بو حرفين
ايووون عند خالي ويمسكوون ريووله قووووووووو ويصعدون لييين رقبته وهم يهوسون عليه << خالي كان يختم القران ذييج الساعه .. خخخ
وواحد من ربعهم كان مطوع وكانوا يضغطون ع صدره لدرجة انه يزوع وانتن بكرامه ..
ويوم ينش الصبح يقول : منو ها اللي مزوع هني ؟؟؟ حليييله ما يعرف انه هو اللي مزوع خخخخ
وطبعا كانوا يجلبون السرير .. ويفرونهم منه .. ويسحبون المخدات من تحتهم ..

لين خالي خلص الدوره بسلام .. وخبرنا السالفه  :Smile: 
فليل وهو راقد طبعا فاج باب الحجره ^^ والليتات امبطله ..
جان خالي الثاني يقول تتحدون بعده يخاف ؟؟ قلناله شو بتسوي ؟؟ قال لحقوني بس
سار حجرته وسكر الليت شوي شوي وتم يسويله نفس الحركات اللي كانوا يسووله الينانوه

مااا انشووووف الا خالي الخواف يرفس خالي الثاني رفسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسه طيره الصوب الثاني وهو ميت من الزييييييغه هههههه حليييله .. بس من عرس اصطلب شوي ما قام يخاف  :Big Grin: 

والسالفه الثانيه ما اتزيغ ... بنت خالو كانت ثنويه عامه وعندها امتحان اخر السنه علم النفس .. وماكان لها نفس تدرس .. قام اخوها الموقر وداها السينما .. وان الفلم رعب ..
المهم يوم ردت خبرت اختها بقصة الفلم وكيف كانت نظرة الجلاب في الفلم .. وعقب قالت لاختها يلا اظهري بكمل دراسه .. طبعا غفت ع الغنفه ويوم نشت شافت اختها اللي كانت اتخبرها عن الفلم يالسه تطالعها نفس نظرة الجلاب اللي كانوا في الفلم وصاااخه ولا حرف .. بنت خالتي اتروعت ويلست تزقرها وهي ولا اتجاااوب وظهرت عنها ..
وعلى طووول اتحرتها ينيه ههههههههههه .. ودشت حجرة خواتها شافت اختها راقده .. قومتها واتفرها بالمخده واتقولها انتي من شوي دخلتي علي ؟؟ اترد عليها لا طبعا .. بس عقب ضحكت وعرفت اختها شو السالفه  :Big Grin: 


يلا انا الحينه بسير اطالع التلفزيون وعقب برد وبقولكن قصه صدق صدق اتزيغ .. صارت لاخت حرمة خالي

----------


## الياسيه20

*اوووووووووووويه انا عندي وايد قصص .. طبعا مستويه لاهلي ..

اول سالفه :


مره اخووويه كان طالع .. ساير الحوي .. فالليل ع الساعه 12 تقريبا ... 
ونحن بيتنا الجديم وااايد اشيااا كانت تستوي فيه ..
المهم .. ظهر اخووويه وحصل حرمتين يالساااات عند الدروااازه اللي برع ... ويلس يكلمهن ولا يردن عليه ... المهم سار يشرب ماااي ويوم رد ما حصلهن .. 
وخبر امي وقالتله يمكن هاااييلا ينياااات ... 
قال انا تحسبتهن عمتي ويارتهاااا.. ^^



ان شاااء الله لي رجعه فالقصه 2*

----------


## ضاع عمري وراك

هههههههههههههههههههه

ادري جنه الورد انه متطورين اكثر عنا ودووم اتخيل هالشي اقول يعني يمكن البنت اللي ارمسها مب انسيه وتكون ينيه يا ويل حالي

انتوا ملاحظين ان صرنا نخاف نقول اما العضوه اللي مسجله تكون وااحد ومب وحده ومشكله ثانيه صرنا نخاف تكون العضوه ينيه ومب انسيه 

الله يستر علينا 

بس الحياه حلوة لازم نعيش المغامرات هههههههههههه بكل انواعها

الله يحفظنا من كل شر يارب

----------


## جنـه الــورد

> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ادري جنه الورد انه متطورين اكثر عنا ودووم اتخيل هالشي اقول يعني يمكن البنت اللي ارمسها مب انسيه وتكون ينيه يا ويل حالي
> 
> انتوا ملاحظين ان صرنا نخاف نقول اما العضوه اللي مسجله تكون وااحد ومب وحده ومشكله ثانيه صرنا نخاف تكون العضوه ينيه ومب انسيه 
> 
> الله يستر علينا 
> 
> بس الحياه حلوة لازم نعيش المغامرات هههههههههههه بكل انواعها
> ...


هههههههههه عايشين الدور

----------


## Stylish 5o5a

ترى انا ينيه ماني من الانس

----------


## Gal Girl

بخبركم سالفه توها يت ع بالي لوول
يت فتره فالحاره واحد يدقق ع درايش العرب فالليل
وكانو يقولون حرامي مادري شو جنسيته هندي والا شو
مره شفناه ف حوشنا وشرد مارمنا نلحقه
المهم
بعد كم يوم كنت حادره الحجره اابا اتسبح واهليه كلهم فالصاله
وسمعت الدق ع الحجره وانا منزله الستاره لان فليل يبين وجي
انزييين
ورحت شوي شوي عشان ماينسمع صوت الباب وخبرتهم انه في حد يدق ع دريشتيه قالو ردي الحجره عشان لو وقف الدق معناته شرد بس كان الدق مستمررر
و ابويه و خواني و اختي مادري وين تبا بعد طلعو كلهم برا كل 2 يايين من صووب ع اسااس يحاااصروونه
المهم يو وصلو خواني ماشافوو شي واختي ويا ابوويه 
فجأه الا وابوويه يهازب ويسب ومادري كيف اختي زااغت وردت البيت ( للعلم يعني ابويه فديته مسواي له سحر كما ذكرت قبل ومتلبسينه ينون)
يت اختي تقول ابويه مادري شياه يسب ويهازب ومافي حد
يوم رجع ابويه قلناله منوو شفت شفت الحرااامي؟ قاال لااا شفت قوم ينون ورغتهم !! @@
والكل لا تعليق طبعا وعاد امي نامت معايه ذيج الليله بعده ف بالهم انه لي داق الحرامي مب الينون ههههههه
لكن ماسمعت دق ع الدرايش من بعد ذاك اليوم

----------


## Gal Girl

> ترى انا ينيه ماني من الانس


تشرفنا =) 
يا هلا والله فيييج وانا اقول ليش المنتدى منووور
< تظبط امورها

----------


## Stylish 5o5a

Gal Girl
قصتج حلوه هههههه 
بس لا تغلطون علينا ترى اطلع لكم بعدين 
فليل بتحلمون فيني

----------


## Gal Girl

ستاايلش 
ههههههههههه مايخصني انا مااغلطت
وهاذي تراني اسولف وياج بعد 
لا تطلعين فليل ولا ربعج ههههه

----------


## أم الخليفي

أنا والله سمعت وايد بس ما شفت الحمد لله  :12 (63): 

أذكر مره كنت راقده ..ونشيت من رقادي فجأه اسمع صوووت لا مب صووت اصواات 


ناس وحمير وبلاوي ..كأنه سوق ...ورى بيتنا مع العلم بأن ورى بيتنا آثار معرفووه على مستوى الامارات  :12 (59): 


قلت اكيد أحلم  :12 (61): 


بس قمت اصفع عمري ..طلع شي حقيقي  :12 (15): 

قمت بسرعه انخش تحت الفرااش واقرى سورة الكرسي ..والمعوذات طبعا من الرووع تيبست في مكاني ويالله يالله قدرت اقرا قرآن ...بس الحمد لله اختفى الصوت فجأه ..

----------


## عسولة راك

> ترى انا ينيه ماني من الانس


هلا والله .. 

حيااج الله .. ويااناا هع 


 :Astaghfor:

----------


## جنـه الــورد

كملوووو

----------


## ضاع عمري وراك

هلا فيج ستايلج حيااج من بينا

تصدقين نورت البقعه بوجودك ويانا

بخبركم اليوم شوة صار بس ترا سالفه ما يخصها قوم بو حرفين شي اول مره اشوف هالشي 

الله يسلمكم انا واقفه صوب مواقف باصات ننتظر الباص انا وامايه يانا شيبه يرمس الماني عاد نحن فهمنا شوة يبا امايه طلعت موبايلها وراوته الساعه لانه هو كان يرمس كم ساعه عاد نحن مانعرف نرد عليه بالالماني اختصرنا عليه ويوم وقف صوبنا هو اشقراني ويوم شفت وحده من عيونه والله البؤبؤ لونه اصفر اطالعه مستغربه قلت يمكن مغلطه وهو مشغول يطالع ساعه ف فون امايه وانا يالسه اطالع وبعدين روح قعد يدخن قلت حق امايه سالفه قالت لا يتخيلج او يمكن اللون الاشقر عاكس ع نظارته طبيه وانتي شفتيها جيه قلتلها لااا ومتاكده ويوم يت اركب باص صدق وحده عيونه صفراااء وثانيه عاديه 

حد منكم يقدر يفسر هالشي؟؟؟ ولا تربطون سالفه بالجن انسان في عز النهار يدخن ويرمس ويتمشى بس اول مره في حياتي اشوف هالشي؟؟

----------


## M!SS UAE

ياجماعة انا البارحة رادة من السفر رحنا تايلاند 
كنت ساكنة اخر ثلاث ليالي في فندق بايوك سكاي 2 اللي تعرفه زين واللي ماتعرفه هذا اطول فندق ع مستوى العالم كله
بس الحمدلله استوى اطول فندق عندنا هني في الامارات في دبي
المهم ..ساكنين في الدور الثامن والخمسين ... خذنا غرفتين ريلي وانا في غرفة والعيال في غرفة ثانية
الغرف مب متلاصقة يعني بعاد عن بعض
بنتي خايفة ترقد في حجرتها تقول احس مب مرتاحة اقولها تعوذي من الشيطان وارقدي
وانا رحت غرفتي وشغلت التلفزيون ع صوت واااطي عسب ريلي ما ينش من الرقاد
وتميت واعية اطالع التلفزيون لين ييني الرقاد ..وفجأة كأنه حد دز الشبرية والله حسيت فيها اندزت 
صديت صوب ريلي اسمع نخيره والفقير رااااقد في سابع نومة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحمن
سكرت التلفزيون وابخ رقاد وانا لاصقة في ظهر ريلي 
ثاني يوم نفس الشي شغلت التلفزيون لين شفت نفسي بنخمد سكرته ورقدت وهاك اليوم تعبانين من كثر المشي
وانا الله وكيلكم اذا حطيت راسي ع الشبرية ..السلام عليكم ..ما اعرف حد لو ان شاء الله مفجرين قنبلة
وبعدها ما ادري متى بالضبط حسيت ان هناك حد يشبخ اللحاف يعني يشخط بضفره ع اللحاف والله اني نشيت وما ادري كيف وبطلت عيوني وانتبه للحركة حسيت فيها 100 % 
ما دريت بعمري الا انا لاصقة بظهر ريلي وارقد من الرووووع والله مب بطولة مني ولاهم يحزنون
طبعا ما خبرت حد 
ثالث ليلة ولدي عمره 15 يقول ماما انا رااقد واحس حد يمط صبع ريولي قلتله يمكن اخوانك قال لا انا قمت كلهم نايمين
طبعا وغيره وغيره احداث متتالية منها اني نازلة من الطابق الثاني والثمانين بعد الريوق واليهال وابوهم فوق 
نزلت اربط الشنط والاغراض واحس حد يركض وراي او بالضبط يمشي بسرعة 
قمت اقرا آية الكرسي والمعوذات وبطلت باب الحجرة وخليتها مفتوحة لين ردوا الجماعة من الريوق
وبث ثلامتكم

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> ياجماعة انا البارحة رادة من السفر رحنا تايلاند 
> كنت ساكنة اخر ثلاث ليالي في فندق بايوك سكاي 2 اللي تعرفه زين واللي ماتعرفه هذا اطول فندق ع مستوى العالم كله
> بس الحمدلله استوى اطول فندق عندنا هني في الامارات في دبي
> المهم ..ساكنين في الدور الثامن والخمسين ... خذنا غرفتين ريلي وانا في غرفة والعيال في غرفة ثانية
> الغرف مب متلاصقة يعني بعاد عن بعض
> بنتي خايفة ترقد في حجرتها تقول احس مب مرتاحة اقولها تعوذي من الشيطان وارقدي
> وانا رحت غرفتي وشغلت التلفزيون ع صوت واااطي عسب ريلي ما ينش من الرقاد
> وتميت واعية اطالع التلفزيون لين ييني الرقاد ..وفجأة كأنه حد دز الشبرية والله حسيت فيها اندزت 
> صديت صوب ريلي اسمع نخيره والفقير رااااقد في سابع نومة 
> ...


يا شيخة احلفي بس!

وما غيرتوا الغرفة او الفندق


قلبج قوي ما شاء الله

مسكين ولدج غمضني ...  :Frown:

----------


## elle

> هلا فيج ستايلج حيااج من بينا
> 
> تصدقين نورت البقعه بوجودك ويانا
> 
> بخبركم اليوم شوة صار بس ترا سالفه ما يخصها قوم بو حرفين شي اول مره اشوف هالشي 
> 
> الله يسلمكم انا واقفه صوب مواقف باصات ننتظر الباص انا وامايه يانا شيبه يرمس الماني عاد نحن فهمنا شوة يبا امايه طلعت موبايلها وراوته الساعه لانه هو كان يرمس كم ساعه عاد نحن مانعرف نرد عليه بالالماني اختصرنا عليه ويوم وقف صوبنا هو اشقراني ويوم شفت وحده من عيونه والله البؤبؤ لونه اصفر اطالعه مستغربه قلت يمكن مغلطه وهو مشغول يطالع ساعه ف فون امايه وانا يالسه اطالع وبعدين روح قعد يدخن قلت حق امايه سالفه قالت لا يتخيلج او يمكن اللون الاشقر عاكس ع نظارته طبيه وانتي شفتيها جيه قلتلها لااا ومتاكده ويوم يت اركب باص صدق وحده عيونه صفراااء وثانيه عاديه 
> 
> حد منكم يقدر يفسر هالشي؟؟؟ ولا تربطون سالفه بالجن انسان في عز النهار يدخن ويرمس ويتمشى بس اول مره في حياتي اشوف هالشي؟؟


عادي جدا مب شي غريب دوم نشوفه

احتمال مرض اسمه cataract

http://www.alkul.co.il/online/2010/5...taract%201.jpg

مثل هالصورة ^

----------


## Gal Girl

اخبركم امس شو صار 
اللي هو اليوم الفير اصلا خخخخخخ بس نحن الوقت لي قبل الرقاد مادري ليش نقول عنه امس
المهم
كنا سهرانين انا وخواتي واخويه و ع 3 ونص حدرنا حجرنا
انا ويايه اختيه معرسه يعني يايه تبات
انزيين
هي رقدت وانا بعدني ماياني رقاد وحليلها تتجلب و توون وجي عبالي فيها شي وعيتها قالت لا احلم احلام مب زينه
خلاف ردت رقدت وانا بعدني اصارع ابا انااام و شبريتيه عدال الدريشه
بالعاده اعطي الدريشه ظهري ماحب اشوف ذاك الصوب
ومن كثر ماتجلب صديت صوب الدريشه اغير اوني و حسيت انفاس ف ويهي قلت لا يمكن المكيف مع اني اسمع الصوت عندي
خلااف اسمع صوت حد تكلم مرره عندي ومادري شو قال كلمه وحده طويله! وانا منصدمه صديت الصوب الثاني مارمت اثوور من محلي
تميت اقرا معوذات شوي واسمع صوت صياح مادري من وين ومش عالي ينقطع ويرد مادري كم استمر 
ولين احين مادري كيف رمت ارقد خخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## Gal Girl

> عادي جدا مب شي غريب دوم نشوفه
> 
> احتمال مرض اسمه cataract
> 
> http://www.alkul.co.il/online/2010/5...taract%201.jpg
> 
> مثل هالصورة ^


صح كلامج 
واعرف وحده كانت ويانا فالمدرسه عينها وحده زرقا والثانيه بنيه
جايز يكون شي فالجينات

----------


## بنت المذكور

فووووووووووووووووووووووووق 
يااااااااااااااااي قصصكم اكشنززززززززززززززز
متاااااااااااااااااااااابعوووووووووووووووووووون

----------


## سكره الامارات

صارلي يومين اقرا الاجزاء السااااابقه > صباح الخير 

و ما اقدر ارقد .. الا و اخلي الليت شغااااااااااااال






كومبلييييييييييييييييت

----------


## عمة روضانا

يوم انكم تخافون ليش تقرون ----------------->قولي حق عمرج

لا صدق وانا اقرا اتذكر ايام المدرسة يوم عندنا حصص احتياط ما عندنا سوالف الا سوالف قوم بو حرفين صح كنت اخاف قبل بس الحين اخاف اكثر ما ادري ليش 
الله يحفظ الجميع

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

تحيدون موضوع امس الي تقول صاحبته حصلت ايد مقطوعة بالاكل

طول الليل احلم بالايد  :Frown:

----------


## جنـه الــورد

> تحيدون موضوع امس الي تقول صاحبته حصلت ايد مقطوعة بالاكل
> 
> طول الليل احلم بالايد


بسم الله شو ايد !!!!!!!!!

ويين ماشفته ابا اقرااااااه حطييه

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> بسم الله شو ايد !!!!!!!!!
> 
> ويين ماشفته ابا اقرااااااه حطييه


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=764909

----------


## فرحة الامارات

بداية اعزائي الموضوع منقول 

والشيخ عبدالله الخليفه راقي شرعي معتمد

كما جميعنا نعلم بان الجن موجود وذكر في القرآن والسنه ...

اترككم مع الموضوع بلسان الشيخ

دعيت في أحد المرات إلى رقية زوجة أحد الزملاء المقربين وقد علمت من خلال حديثهم أن المريضة مبتلاة بسحر وأخبرني أن الذي فيها يتكلم ويخبرهم عن غرائب ....................

دخلت منزلهم واستضافوني مشكورين في مجلس استقبال الرجال ثم دخلت المريضة برفقة زوجها مع أمها

بدأت بالرقية ....... وحينما بلغت قوله تعالى : ( أنت مولانا فانصرنا على القوم الكافرين )

صرخ بأعلى صوته : حرام عليكم أنا مسلم مثلك
فقلت : لاتكذب

وذلك أننا نسمع منهم إدعاء الإسلام بكثرة حتى يخادعون ومن طبيعتم المراوغة والتحايل والكذب
استمررت بالقراءة حتى بلغت قوله تعالى : ( إن الدين عند الله الأسلام ومااختلف الذين أوتوا الكتاب إلا من بعد ماجاءهم العلم 
بغيا بينهم ومن يكفر بآيات الله فإن الله سريع الحساب )

فقال لي : أنا مسلم والله مسلم وقام يتصرف بعدوانية حيث ضرب المكتبة الخشبية الموضوعة في نهاية المجلس واهتزت التحف وسقطت الساعة الحائطية التي على الجدار بعد أن تهاوت بعض أجزاء المكتبة عليها
فقالت والدة المريضة : حسبي الله عليك
فصرخ في وجهها : لاتتحسبين علي
ولم أكن احرص على المناقشة حتى لاأتعرض للكذب والمراوغة
وقلت له : حتى لو كنت مسلم فأنت فاسق كيف ترضى أن تكون خادم لسحر ضد مسلمة ؟
فقال : أنا برئ ! انا مظلوم !
قلت : كيف؟
فقال : أنا مخطوف

وازدادت عدوانيته مما اضطررت لسكب الماء البارد حتى جلس وهدأ وهددته في حالة لو تسبب للمريضة بأذى أو تكشف
وهنا راودني شك أنه من طبقة مردة الجان وهذه الطبقة في الغالب أنهم لايعبأون بحراس السحر إذا كانوا أضعف منهم ومن المستحييل أن يكون حراس السحر من المردة فهم بالجملة من الأقوياء أي المردة مثل خادم السحر هذا ولهم خضائهم ويتأثرون بنوع من الرقية ولكن في النهاية : ( إن كيد الشيطان كان ضعيفا )

ثم بدأت باختبار صدقه بطريقتي الخاصة حتى توصلت لقناعة بأنه صادق وقمت بسؤاله بعض الأسئلة وأجاب عليها وتبين لي أنه صالح وليس بفاسق وكانت عدوانيته على حد قوله بسبب عدم تفهم الرقاة لوضعه ولم يكن من منهجي إجراء الحوار ولكن ولكن لما أخبرني بأنه مربوط بالجسم بعد أن خطفه اليهود .................

----------


## فرحة الامارات

*قلت له : من الذي خطفك ؟
- اليهود

قلت : كيف ؟
-خطفوني عندما كنت مسافرا لزيارة لصديق

قلت : من اين أنت ؟
- من مكة المكرمة

قلت : وأين كانت وجهتك ؟
إلى جدة ....... وبعد خروجي من منطقة الحرم خطفوني لغرض السحر

قلت : كنت فوق الأرض تطير أم ماذا ؟
- لا تحت الأرض
تعجبت حينها من حرمة بيت الله الحرام ومن حدوده التي تحت الأرض كما هي فوق الأرض

قلت : لماذا أنت بالذات ؟
لأن المستهدفة مسلمة صالحة ولايريديون خسارة لهم ولتعدادهم فأرادوا أن يضربوا المسلمين بالمسلمين وهذا ماحصل فهي تعذبت وانا كذلك

قلت : لن يحصل بإذن الله وسيهلك الله الظالمين بالظالمين ويخرج المسلمين من بينهم سالمين
ووستخرج سليما بإذن الله بشرط ان لاتتعاون معهم حتى يجازيك الله بحسن عملك
- إن شاء الله

قلت : تعاهدني ؟
- نعم

قلت : مااسمك ؟
- سليمان

قلت :أخي سليمان هل تعلم أنك تؤذيها ؟
- أنا مخدوع لأنني ولأول مرة أتلبس بإنسيه

قلت : هل معك احد ؟
- نعم

قلت : كم ؟
-اثنان

قلت : منهم وأين ؟
- الشيخ أبومحمد ومريم

قلت : الشيخ مسلم ؟
-نعم

قلت : ومريم ؟
- يهودية

قلت : لاحظت اختلافا في اضطرابات المريضة فأين أماكنهم ؟
- الشيخ مربوط بالمعدة ولايستطيع الحراك

قلت : ربطوه أين ؟
- أغلقوا عليه المدخل والمخرج

قلت : تسميه شيخ لكبر سنه أم لماذا ؟
- لاهو مثل الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله عندكم وهوعالم كبير وهو الآخر مخطوف ولأنه مكروه عندهم وقاموا بسجنه بالمعده وهو كبير أيضا ولكنه نشيط كنشاط الشباب

قلت : ومريم أين مكانها؟
- في الأرحام وهي يهودية ولاتتكلم لأنهم قطعوا لسانها لأنها فضحتهم

قلت : بما أنك مسلم وتعرف حق المسلم على المسلم فسوف أقرأ على المريضة بنية طرد مريم هذه وأرجو أن تخبرنا إن خرجت عل الله أن ييسر خروجك
- يالييييييييييت

ثم استأنفت القراْة وقرأت آيات الخروج حتى انتفضت قدمها اليمنى وخرجت بفضل الله
ثم شرعت بالرقية وبعد مضي قرابة الربع ساعة

قال : طريقتك تعذبني فأنا مربوط ووالله لن أؤذيها وسأخرج إذا فككت قيدي
قلت : بل سيفكه الله ثم القرآن

قلت : لم أقرأ عليك آيات الحرق والعذاب حتى تقول ذلك
- ولكنني مربوط

قلت : هل أنت صغير بالسن ؟
- نعم

قلت : حسنا أين ربطوك ؟
- اثنان بالكتفين
وواحد بالعنق
واثنان بالمرفقين
وبالمعصمين
والركبتين
والقدمين حتى أنها تصلي بصعوبةمن هذه القيود !

قلت : اسمع ياسليمان أعدك وبإذن الله أن تخرج سليما أنت والشيخ بشرط أن تنفذ ماآمرك به
ولمك من عندي أمران :
أولا - القراءة بينة فك القيود الآن وحينما يصلك ( برنامج الطب النبوي ) لاحقا
ثانيا - الدعاء لكم بظهر الغيب

- أعدك
والجهة العلوية من الجسم مقيدة بالسلاسل والجهة السفلية قيدت بالحبال

قلت : مارأيك ان نبدأ بالحبال ؟

فقرأت عليه آيات السحر وآيات فك السحر بنية فك القيود ولم أنو أذية خادم السحر لأنه مسلم وحتى لاأنفذ خطة ضرب المسلميم ببعضهم

وبعد عشر دقائق
قال : ياشيخ انفك قيد القدم الأيمن وبعد خمس دقائق ثم الركبة الينى واليسرى بحمد الله

قلت : له بهذه السرعة لاتكذب أنت لاتعرفني جيدا ولاتحاول خداعي
- بل أعرفك جيدا وآمل تأجيل فك السلاسل بجلسة أخرى لأنني تعبت
تفاجأت لأنني قلتها ليس من باب الخيلاء والكبر ولكنني استخدم أسلوبهم في الضغط عليهم كما يفعلون هم بالأنس

فقلت : كيف تعرفني ؟
- تعلم أن الله خلق سبع سماوات وسبع أرضين والسبع أرضين هي طبقات سبع وكل طبقة لها أهلها وخصائصا ونحن في الطبقة السابعة وهي طبقة المردة والملوك

قاطعته : أعلم هذا الكلام إن صح وأعلم أن بين كل طبقة تفاوتا بالقوة والصفات والأحجام ولكل رقية ولكنك لم تجب على سؤالي!
- لاأخفيك سمعت عنك وعن برنامجك في عالمنا لذلك لما رأيتك ذعرت منك وخفت

قلت : كيف عرفتني وأنت لم ترن من قبل ؟
- بالوصف فقد وصفوا لي شكلك

قلت : من الذي وصفني ؟
- كنت مدعوا بعض أصدقائي في الطبقة الثانية فلمحت عنده أحدهم أصيب بحروق فقلت لصديقي مابه ؟
فقال : لم لاتسأله أنت ؟فناديته فسألته فاقترب فقال لي هذا من آثار الطب النبوي وفي الحقيقة هو علاج جيد صحيح هو يسبب ( لسعات ) ولكنه يخرجك سليما من الموت

ثم قال وسمعت عنك من العديد ممن قابلتهم شخصيا
قلت : ولكنني لم أقرأ بنية الحرق؟
ولكنه يحرق

قلت : هل تعرفون الرقاة ؟
- نعم

وهل هناك راق قوي وضعيف ؟
- نعم ونعرف أغلبهم ومن الرقاة من يقرأعلى المريض من الليل حتى الفجر ولايؤثر علينا

قلت :إذاكنت من أهل الطبقة السابعة ماصحة ماقاله بعض علماء البحار حول مانتشر من تسجيل صوتي صدر من أعماق أحد المحيطات حيث قالوا أنها أصوات للمعذبين من أهل البرزخ ؟
- غير صحيح لأننا لانسمع أصواتهم
وتذكرت حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للمعذب بقبره : (فيضرب بمرزبة من حديد ويصرخ صرخة يسمع صوتها كل أهل الأرض إلاالثقلين ) والثقلان هم : الجن والأنس

قلت : ذكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عي الحديث الصحيح أن العظام طعامكم والروث علف لدوابكم هل لديكم دوراب؟
نعم نحن لدينا القدرة على التشكل بالحجم والهيئة ودوابنا هم الجان الذين أقل منا يتشكلون على هيئة دواب تحملنا
سبحان الله أنظر ياابن آدم كرمك الله بالمساواة بين كل كبير وصغير والتقوي هي الأصل

قلت : هل تستطيعون الدخول بين الجدران كما يعتقد الناس أو الأبواب الموصدة؟
-- لاغبر صحيح
وبالنسبة للأبواب إغلاقه لايكفي بل لابد من التسمية قبل إغلاقه وتذكرت حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( فليغلق الباب وليسم فإن الشيطان لايدخل بابا موصدا ) أوكماقال صلى الله عليه وسلم

قلت : ماأفضل الأمور الطاردة لكم من البيوت ؟
- سورة البقرة*

----------


## Davinci Code

ع كلام يدتي.. احيد الأوليين كانوا يشوفونهم ويسلمون عليهم ويضيفونهم !!! تخيلووا

لأن قبل كان الكل عايش بحاله.. محد يلعوز الثاني

وغير هذا.. الاوليين ايمانهم قوي ومايخافون منهم عسب جي كانوا عادي معاهم

بس الحين الدنيا تغيرت .. من بدت الناس تتدخل بعالمهم.. اللي يسوي سحر ولا عمل (اعوذ بالله) ولا تنسون زادت افلام الرعب .. حتى المسرحيات (عبدالعزيز المسلم مب مقصر من هالناحية  :Big Grin: ) والــ ..... يستانسووووون من هالسوالف اتشوفونهم يتفاخرون خخخخ

حتى مره قريت موضوع انهم يستانسون يوم حد يرمس عنهم.. لدرجه انهم ييلسوون معانا ويقرون اللي احنا نقرااه  :Big Grin:  خخخخخ عادي يكونون الحين ويانا << خرعتكم صح؟  :Big Grin: 

بس الواحد يقوي ايمانه بالله.. ويقول : قل لن يصيبنا الا ماكتبه الله لنا

واللي يخاف منهم يظهروله  :Big Grin: 

المهم


الحين ببدا بالسالفة ......

في مدرسة من المدارس الجديمة مسوين فعاليات (بيت الرعب) ومجهزين غرفة من الغرف لهالغرض

وعقب ما خلصوا التجهيزات .. تعرفون بعد سوالف الرعب يبالها اقنعة ولبس اسود ومن هالسوالف

وكانت الفكرة ان البنات يدخلون الغرفة (من المدخل) ويمشون ليما يوصلون (المخرج)

والجروب اللي متبني هالفكرة كانوا يسوون سوالف الرعب.. يعني يلبسون اقنعة ويصرخوووون ... الخ

واتخيلوا الغرفة كللللللللها ظللللللللمة وسوووده مايدشهاا النووور

المهم

الادارة لا حظت ان الشكاوي زادت ع بنات المشروع..
اللي تصيييح واللي مظروبة .. واللي يارين شعرهاا .. واللي متشمخة (مشمخينها بايدها)..

الادارة زقرت البنات .. وحلفوووووا انهم ماسووا هالشي بالعكس كان تخويفهم عادي بس أصوات!!

المهم .. اليوم الثاني.. اكتشفوا ان اللي سوا هالشي فالبنات هم الــ ....... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
لأن الفراشه يوم دشت تنظف شافتهم باشكال تزيغ!!!!!!!!!!
وحليلها بغت تموت
والله يسكنهم في مساكنهم ان شاءالله

الحين شو الهدف من هالفكرة ؟؟ كانو يبونها ترفيهي بس انجلبت لي الرعب!!!! والحمدلله ان ماصار شي خطير في البنات والادارة تلاحقت عالموضوع .. وحطت قرآن وسكرت المشروع ولا جان الحين ......................!


اقولكم .. خلوهم بعااااااالمهم ومحد يدخل فيهم أحسن.. لأن اللي فتح المجال لهم انهم يتمادون من اللي يشوفونه

اللي يبى يخرع اخوه ولا اخته يسير يلبس اسود ويطلع اصوات .. ترى والله مب زين جي هم يتعاظمون ويستانسون يقولون دامهم يخافون منا عيل بنطلعلهم!!


الله المستعان

اسمحووولي طولت عليكم

والله يبعد عنا وعنكم وعن المسلمين كل شر وسوء

----------


## ورد معطر

سكنهم مساكنهم

----------


## jameela200

أخوي يقول ...

مرة هو واعمومتي رايحين المتحا .. ما أعرف يكتبونها بس هاي ع حدود عمان 
المهم 

يقول كنا يالسين سمعنا حرمة اصيييح.. وكل شوي يزيد .. يقول من الخوف اللي كنا فيه عمي تم يصيح خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## ضاع عمري وراك

> عادي جدا مب شي غريب دوم نشوفه
> 
> احتمال مرض اسمه cataract
> 
> http://www.alkul.co.il/online/2010/5...taract%201.jpg
> 
> مثل هالصورة ^


صح elle مثل ما راويتيني في صوره 

لاني اول مره اشوف حد جيه >_<

شكرا على المعلومه >> شكلنا طلعنا عن سوالف بو حرفين

----------


## ام عيون.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

قصة حقيقيه واقعيه حصلت لفتاة في السبعينات ..

قصه أبكت العالم .. واحتارت الديانات في تفسير ما حصل لها

عملوا لها أفلام رعب لغرابة ما حصل لها ,,

عملوا لها فيلمين احدهما يدعى : The Exorcism of Emily Rose 
والاخر : Requiem


ادعكم مع احداث القصة :
(لمن لا يحبون القصص المرعبه ( الواقعيه) الرجاء عدم المتابعه ..)




قصة فتاة تدعى آنليس ميشل Anneliese Michel , او كما يحب أهلها واصدقائها مناداتها بـ ( آن )..

هي فتاة ألمانيه من الديانه الكاثوليكيه كانت تعيش مع اهلها الذين كانوا متدينين .

بعد نهايتها من دراستها اصبح لابد من دخولها الجامعه ولكن رفض اهلها ذلك بسبب تدينهم .

نست ( آن ) فكرة الذهاب الى الجامعه بعد اليأس من أهلها .. ولكن ذات يوم ..


..

أتت رساله الى ( آن) وفتحتها ووجدت انها منحة دراسية من احدى الجامعات ,, ليس هذا فحسب

بل منحه ممتازه مع اتاحة الفرصه للسكن في الجامعه نفسها .. والاستقرار في اسكان الجامعه ..


فرحت ( آن ) كثيرا بهذا الخبر ولكن !! باقٍ عليها ان تقنع أهلها .. امها وابوها .. اللذان كانا رافضان الفكره.


ذهبت ( آن) لتكلم والدتها .. وما ان نطقت باسم جامعه حتى رفضت والدتها ولم تدعها تكمل الحديث ..

ذهبت (آن) الى والدها محاولة معه كفرصه ثانيه بعد رفض امها ..ولكنه رفض هو الاخر ..

جلست (آن) حزينةً تبكي ضياع هذه الفرصه .. تبكي بحرقه رفض اهلها لاكمال دراستها بحجة الدين ..

رأت والدة ( آن) ابنتها تبكي فرق قلبها .. فذهبت الى زوجها (والد آن) وتحدثت معه بشأن اكمال (آن) لدراستها ..

وبعد اخذ ورد .. وقيلٍ وقال .. اتفق الوالدان على ذهاب (آن) الى الجامعه والسكن في مساكنها ..

تكاد الفرحه تشق وجه (آن) من الفرحه !! اخيرا ً ( استطيع ان اكمل دراستي ) محدثة نفسها !!

..


جاء اليوم !! الذي ودعت فيه (آن) أهلها واخبرتهم ألا يقلقوا ..
بدأت الام قلقه لان (آن) ستذهب الى المدينه .. نظراً لانهم يعيشون في الريف وبعيدا عن الحضاره ..

فقالت (آن) لأمها ان لا تقلق .. وانها تستطيع ان تراسلهم يوميا .. فاطمئن أهلها وودعوها وتمنوا لها التوفيق..



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

بداية المعاناة ..

سكنت (آن) في أحد مساكن الجامعه واستقرت فيها .. ومرت شهور وهي تدرس .. وتراسل أهلها وتطمئنهم عليها ..

وفي ليلة من الليالي البارده الممطره .. ليلة .. ذو رياح شديدة ..

كانت (آن) نائمة في غرفتها .. وفجأه ..

نهضت مفزوعه !! سمعت صوتا شديد !! فنهضت خائفه ترى ما هذا الصوت ؟

وجدت (آن) ان الشبابيك والباب تهتز وتصطدم بشده من قوة الرياح والعاصفه ..

فقامت باغلاق الشبابيك والابواب وذهبت الى غرفتها وهي ما زالت مذعوره .. 

اغلقت باب غرفتها ... واستلقت على سريرها ..

وقبل ان تغمض عينيها ..

رأت (آن) شيئا غريبا !! ..




رأت (آن) المقلمه تتحرك فوق الطاولة ..

فرفعت رأسها لتتأكد .. هل هذا الجماد يتحرك ؟ أم انه خيالها ؟؟

ولكن عندما رفعت رأسها .. تأكدت انها لم تكن تتحرك .. بل كان من خيالها لانها كانت مذعوره من صفق الشبابيك .. 

هدأت قليلا وعادت للاستلقاء .. واغمضت عينيها ..

ولكن !!


هذه المره سمعت شيئا يسقط !! ؟

رفعت (آن) رأسها ثانيةً لترى ما هذا الصوت ؟

رأت ان (المقلمه) قد سقطت أرضا ! ؟؟

اعتلى الخوف على (آن) وهي تشاهد الشباك المغلق ؟؟ كيف سقطت المقلمه مع ان الشبابيك مغلقه ؟ ولا يمكن للرياح الدخول الى هنا ؟


فجأه ..!!

حست (آن) بـ ( شئ) يتسلق جسدها الهزيل .. ويطرحها ارضا على السرير ..

حاولت (آن) المقاومه .. ولكن هذا الشئ قوي جدا ً !! ( مثل الشعور بالجاثوم )

كانت (آن) لا تستطيع الحراك ولا الصراخ !! وكانت تقاوم شيئا خفيا !! لا اساس له ؟ ولا شكل ؟ بل قوة .. قوةً فقط .


احست (آن) بشئ يرفع ملابسها ..ويدخل جسدها .. وكأنه يطعنها !

بعد هذه المعاناة التي استمرت طويلا أخيرا .. زالت القوه الغريبه من (آن) فتحررت واستطاعت الصراخ

فخرجت من غرفتها تصرخ .. بجنون .. وركضت في الشارع لا تدري الى اين .. ولكنها تهرب .. لا تعرف من من تهرب ولا الى اين تهرب ..

في صباح اليوم التالي .. وصل الخبر الى أهلها .. فجائوا مسرعين ليأخذوا ابنتهم المذعوره..

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

بعد ذلك اليوم .. انقلبت حال (آن) .. فأصبحت تصرخ بدون سبب .. وتنظر الى زملائها في قاعة الدراسه وتصرخ وكأنها ترى وحوشاً وليس بشراً ..

تنظر الى السماء .. فتصرخ ... تنظر الى المشاة في الشارع فتصرخ ..


احتار اهلها .. ماذا يصنعون لها .. ؟ فقاموا باحضار القسيس .. لعل انه يستطيع تفسير ما فيها ..


استمر القسيس بمعالجة (آن) بالانجيل .. والقراءه بالكتب المقدسه عليها لعلها تشفى ..

ولكن حالة (آن) تزداد سوءاً

قالت (أخت آن) للقسيس وهي تبكي .. انها شاهدت (آن) تأكل الحشرات .. ومرة رأتها تأكل من الاقذار ..


قام القسيس بتهئية احدى غرف المنزل وجعلها جلسة استحضار .. فقام (والد آن) و (صديق آن) من الجامعه بحمل (آن) ووضعها في تلك الغرفه وربطوها بالسرير ..

فقام القسيس بقراءة الانجيل .. وهو يضع (مسجل ) يسجل اصوات الاحداث في تلك الفتره..

وعندما شرع في القراءه .. بدأت (آن) بالاهتزاز بعنف وقوه .. ووالدها وصديقها ينظران وهما قلقين مذعورين ..

بعد ذلك صدر صوت غريب من (آن) يتحدث بلغات غريبه ؟؟

وكان القسيس يسأل (آن) .. من أنت ؟ تكلم ايها الملعون ؟

ووالد (آن) ينظر الى القسيس مستغربا ؟؟ لماذا يحدث ابنته بهذه الطريقه ؟

وكان القسيس يصر على السؤال فيكرره .. من انت ؟ تكلم ايها الملعون ؟

ولكن ( آن) كانت تهتز وتصدر اصوات غريبه .. بلغه غريبه وتردد ( تكلم .. تكلم .. ملعون .. ملعون ..)

واستمر القسيس بقراءة الانجيل .. فجن جنون ( آن) واشتد اهتزاز جسدها .. 

فكرر القسيس الطلب وقال .. من انت ؟ تكلم ايها الملعون ؟ تكلم الان والا جعلتك تتعذب..

فردت (آن) بصوت غريب بشع .. ( أنا لست أنا .. أنا "نحن" ) ( نحن .. 1 2 3 4 5 6 .. ) 


..

وقف والد (آن) مذهولا من هذا الصوت من ابنته !!

فكرر القسيس السؤال : اذا .. من انتم ؟؟ تكلموا ايها الملعونين ؟

فردت (آن) : ( نحن 1..2..3..4..5..6 ) .. ( اتحداك .. لا تقدر .. نتحداك )


وبعدها اغمي على (آن) ..


وحتى ذلك اليوم .. زادت حالتها سوءاً ..

وفسر القسيس انها ملبوسه بست أرواح شريره ملعونه ..


وفي عام 1976 .. توفيت (آن) في عمر 23 سنه .. ووزنها أقل من 38 كيلو .. 

ماتت وهي أشبه بالهيكل العضمي لشدة هزالتها .. لانها لم تكن تأكل ولا تتذوق الطعام ..



هذه هي قصة Anneliese Michel .. 

التي حيرت العالم .. 

ونحن كمسلمين نعرف ان ما كانت تعاني منه (آن) ماهو الا لبس الجان لها ..
فنحن نؤمن بوجودهم .. 

وهذه صور للفتاة قبل الحادثه




وبعد وفاتها

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

بسم الله يارب احفظنا

استغفر الله

----------


## Gal Girl

ياخي من كثر ما اقرا واكتب احس لي ف بيتنا قوم بو حرفيين انزعجوو وزادو العيار علينا
خلاص مابكتب سوالف مره ثانيه ><

----------


## درة دار زايد

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> قصة حقيقيه واقعيه حصلت لفتاة في السبعينات ..
> 
> قصه أبكت العالم .. واحتارت الديانات في تفسير ما حصل لها
> 
> عملوا لها أفلام رعب لغرابة ما حصل لها ,,
> 
> عملوا لها فيلمين احدهما يدعى : The Exorcism of Emily Rose 
> ...


على فكره شفت هالفلم .. فعلا فلم رعب بمعنى الكلمه ..
حتى الجن اللي متلبسينها كانوا من جنسيات مختلفه .. لانه كل جني يوم يعد عمره يعد بلغته
واحيد كنا اماجرين هالفلم ونطالعه الساعه 3 فليل ><

----------


## بنتـ الهوآمير

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> قصة حقيقيه واقعيه حصلت لفتاة في السبعينات ..
> 
> قصه أبكت العالم .. واحتارت الديانات في تفسير ما حصل لها
> 
> عملوا لها أفلام رعب لغرابة ما حصل لها ,,
> 
> عملوا لها فيلمين احدهما يدعى : The Exorcism of Emily Rose 
> ...



شفت هالفلم مرتين ..
وما كنت اتوقع انه يكون واقعي .. لين ما شفت اخر الكلام اللي مكتوب ف نهايه الفلم ..
صدمني .. وسرت ادور عنه فالنت.. لين ما حصلت موضوع ويا صور عن هالقصه
سبحااااان الله .. 
والحمد لله ع نعمة الدين والاسلام

----------


## درة دار زايد

بقولكم سالفه صارت لاخت حرمة خالي ..
الحرمه هاي كانت توها معرسه .. وكان في عرس في بوظبي وعازمينهم كلهم ..المهم كل اهلها تموا الا هي ردت ويا ريلها .. وهم مارين صوب الشارجه فليل طبعا .. ريلها مر على بيت مسكون ونزل الجامه وقال على فكره ترى هالبيت مسكون .. هي زاغت ويلست اتصرخ واتقوله خلاص روووح .. وريلها يضحك عليها ويقولها اتخافين ها ؟؟ وهي اتصرخ واتوقله خلاص اتحرك ورفعت الجامه
وهم في الدرب كانوا يرمسون عن فلان .. بنسميه (محمد )مثلا .. وكانوا يقولون (محمد )من زمان ما سرناله وبنسيرله يوم من الايام انسلم عليه
لين وصلوا البيت .. جان ريلها يقول انا ساير المسيد عقب شوي بياذن وتمت هي بروحها ..
ولا اتييلكم حرمه حليوه ... لابسه برقع وبييييضه .. ومن راسها لريولها ذهب .. وكانت حافيه .. جان تدخل على الحرمه حجرتها .. وسلمت عليها وكانت ماسكه ايدها قوووو .. لدرجه ان الحرمه قالتنا ما كنت حاسه بعمري .. حسيت اني في تنويم مغناطيسي .. المهم الينيه تمت اتقول والله انتي حلوه واتيننين والكل يمدحج حتى يوم عرسج مدحووج وايد .. والحرمه اتوقللها مشكوره ما اتقصرين .. جان اتقول الينيه وديني بيت ( محمد )<< الشخص اللي رمسوا عنه في الدرب
جان الحرمه اتقول اوك بس بلبس شيلتي .. جان اتيرها الينيه لين باب البيت واتقول يلا يلا وديني .. والحرمه اتقولها اتريي بتستر .. والينيه اتيرها واتيرها قوووووو
لين الحرمه حست وردت لوعيها وشردت عنها .. عرفت انها ينيه .. وعرفت ان هالحزه الكل راقد .. وما في حد يزور حد .. وهي تشرد وخايفه .. سمعت ضحكة الينيه .. ضحكة بصوووووووت عااااااالي ..
طبعا خافت وتمت منخشه في الكبت .. لين يا ريلها ويدور عليها وما ظهرت .. ويوم سمعت ريلها يشغل سيارته عسب يدور عليها .. عقب ظهرت من الكبت واتصييح
ليومكن هذا حرمة خالي اتقوللنا واااايد اتخاف .. ودوم تتخيل اشيا .. مثلا ايد سودا ع الجامه .. وهي في الحمام تسمع حد ورا البيت يمشي وبيده عصا .. يعني صوت عصا جنه واحد شيبه ><
الله يعييينها .. مع انه السالفه هاي جديييييييييييمه يمكن من عشر سنين او اكثر

----------


## بنتـ الهوآمير

> بقولكم سالفه صارت لاخت حرمة خالي ..
> الحرمه هاي كانت توها معرسه .. وكان في عرس في بوظبي وعازمينهم كلهم ..المهم كل اهلها تموا الا هي ردت ويا ريلها .. وهم مارين صوب الشارجه فليل طبعا .. ريلها مر على بيت مسكون ونزل الجامه وقال على فكره ترى هالبيت مسكون .. هي زاغت ويلست اتصرخ واتقوله خلاص روووح .. وريلها يضحك عليها ويقولها اتخافين ها ؟؟ وهي اتصرخ واتوقله خلاص اتحرك ورفعت الجامه
> وهم في الدرب كانوا يرمسون عن فلان .. بنسميه (محمد )مثلا .. وكانوا يقولون (محمد )من زمان ما سرناله وبنسيرله يوم من الايام انسلم عليه
> لين وصلوا البيت .. جان ريلها يقول انا ساير المسيد عقب شوي بياذن وتمت هي بروحها ..
> ولا اتييلكم حرمه حليوه ... لابسه برقع وبييييضه .. ومن راسها لريولها ذهب .. وكانت حافيه .. جان تدخل على الحرمه حجرتها .. وسلمت عليها وكانت ماسكه ايدها قوووو .. لدرجه ان الحرمه قالتنا ما كنت حاسه بعمري .. حسيت اني في تنويم مغناطيسي .. المهم الينيه تمت اتقول والله انتي حلوه واتيننين والكل يمدحج حتى يوم عرسج مدحووج وايد .. والحرمه اتوقللها مشكوره ما اتقصرين .. جان اتقول الينيه وديني بيت ( محمد )<< الشخص اللي رمسوا عنه في الدرب
> جان الحرمه اتقول اوك بس بلبس شيلتي .. جان اتيرها الينيه لين باب البيت واتقول يلا يلا وديني .. والحرمه اتقولها اتريي بتستر .. والينيه اتيرها واتيرها قوووووو
> لين الحرمه حست وردت لوعيها وشردت عنها .. عرفت انها ينيه .. وعرفت ان هالحزه الكل راقد .. وما في حد يزور حد .. وهي تشرد وخايفه .. سمعت ضحكة الينيه .. ضحكة بصوووووووت عااااااالي ..
> طبعا خافت وتمت منخشه في الكبت .. لين يا ريلها ويدور عليها وما ظهرت .. ويوم سمعت ريلها يشغل سيارته عسب يدور عليها .. عقب ظهرت من الكبت واتصييح
> ليومكن هذا حرمة خالي اتقوللنا واااايد اتخاف .. ودوم تتخيل اشيا .. مثلا ايد سودا ع الجامه .. وهي في الحمام تسمع حد ورا البيت يمشي وبيده عصا .. يعني صوت عصا جنه واحد شيبه ><
> الله يعييينها .. مع انه السالفه هاي جديييييييييييمه يمكن من عشر سنين او اكثر


اميييييييييييييييييييييييييه والله اني تروعت .. 
حتى التيلفزيووون بند .. اول مره يبند بروحه

----------


## Stylish 5o5a

هلا هلا السموحه قطعت عنكم كم يوم بسبب ظروفن غريبتن عجيبتن  :Big Grin: 
اول شي يسلمووووو حق كل اللي ولكموني بينكم بما اني ماني من الانس  :Big Grin: 
ثاني شي البارحه كنت يالسه مع عمتي وقالت لي سوالف عن الين 
بس بكتب لكم بعد شوي لان عندي كمن شغله اسويهم  :Big Grin:  
برررررررررب

----------


## درة دار زايد

> اميييييييييييييييييييييييييه والله اني تروعت .. 
> حتى التيلفزيووون بند .. اول مره يبند بروحه


ههههههههه ... اصبري عيل يايتنج السوالف  :Big Grin:

----------


## ضاع عمري وراك

هههههههههههههههههههههه

يحليلكم 

زين بعد نبا نقرا سوالف 

ما اكتفيت

بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شي في الارض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم

----------


## Ms anime

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> قصة حقيقيه واقعيه حصلت لفتاة في السبعينات ..
> 
> قصه أبكت العالم .. واحتارت الديانات في تفسير ما حصل لها
> 
> عملوا لها أفلام رعب لغرابة ما حصل لها ,,
> 
> عملوا لها فيلمين احدهما يدعى : The Exorcism of Emily Rose 
> ...


و يقولون ان بعد ما دفنوها بايام جثتها اختفت

----------


## feyroz

مشكوره غناتي (( ضاع عمري وراك )) على السؤال .... سألت عنك العافيه ... مااطول عليكم خواتي انا متابعه بس بصمت ومايخفى عليكم بالرغم اني اعتقد اني خلاص عديت مرحلة الخوف والمفروض تشبعت من القصص اللي قريتها قبل الا ان بعض من القصص اللي تكتبونها تخرع وتظل معاي لين وقت الرقاد 
وفي قصص تخليني اشك بالغرفه اللي انا فيها واقعد اتلفت كل شويه واقول حسبي الله عليهن من بنات
وعلى قصصهن اللي تخوف ... ماعلينا انا اليوم ومن شويه مخلصه فيلم اسمه  (( Shelter ))  وهو تقريبا من نوعية الفيلم اللي تكلمتم عنه وطبعا فهمتم شو اقصد والحمدلله مافيه مشاهد تخدش الحياء لكنه رعب مثل ماقلت واحداثه غريبه ومشوقه فقلت اقولكم عنه بما اني ماعندي قصص مثلكم .. جزاكم الله خواتي كل الخير وتحياتي لكل البنات اللي معانا هني سواء كانوا اوادم مثلنا والا يانانوه وسلام مخصوص للاخت اونه

----------


## جنـه الــورد

> http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=764909


اعوذ بالله !! خفت يوم قريت الموضوع يتني قشعريره ويلست اتخيل امييييييييه !!


على طاري فلم ايميلي روز .. انا يوم شفته مارقدت خاصه انه قصه واقعيه

----------


## أم مغاوي

مشغله الرقيه <<< وتقرآ القصص

سرت اطالع شوي برع الحجره ولا اتخرطف و اطيح لكن طيحه ع البلاط

زين رفعت راسي


اللهم سكنهم في مساكنهم

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=765865


 :Frown:  مسكينة

----------


## سكره الامارات

*بخبركن عن ولد ختيه 


الحبيب كل يوم اخبره قصص ين 

امسات انا يالسه ف الصاااااااااله و مبنده الليتات و اسمع اغاني ف التلفزيون 

الولد ياني قلت له ترا ين موجودين هني 
الولد تروع و سار عند امه يقول 

اماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


خالو بييييييييييييييضا و يالسه ف الصاله جنه يني الا لبسها 


و متروع من حزتها 

الله يعين بس ^^ 

فووووووووووووووووق نبا قصص*

----------


## Stylish 5o5a

باااااااااك  :Big Grin: 
انزين 
يدتي الله يسلمكم من سنيييين تقريبا كان عمرها 20 
كانت ساكنه مع اهل يدي 
المهم فالفريج في حرمه ساكنه وهي ام الزيران
يعني اكبرهم
مره يدتي كانت نايمه وحلمت ان ايدها اليمين مكسوره وهي كانت شالتنها بايدها الثانيه
وشافت فالحلم بنت ام الزيران 
وقالت لها جان امج عندها علاج حق ايدي قوليلها تعطيني علاج
ومنها يدتي صادها مس يمكن المس العاشق
فليل كانت لا اراديا قبل لا تنام تتكحل وتحط روج بعد ماتتسبح وتتعطر عدل ! وبعدين تنام
واذا ماسوت جي يمرضونها !
المهم عاد ام زوجها اللي هي ام يدي الله يرحمهم كانت مطوعه وزوجها ملا 
خذت يدتي وراحت حق ام الزيران وقالت لها 
جان انتي مسويه شي حق بنتنا
عالجيها بالطيب او بالقوه بتعالجينها 
قالت هذيج انزين 
قامت خذت يدتي وعطرتها ومدري شسوت وقعدت تهمزها بقوووووه لدرجة ان يدتي تقول حسيتها بتكسرني من قوتها ! 
وبعدين صارت احسن الحمدلله
ولكن فتره ورجعو لها
ف ردت ام يدي الله يرحمها خذت يدتي وراحت حق ام الزيران
قالت لها عالجيها بالطيب او بالغصب !
قالت ام الزيران لازم اخذها اوديها فالبر فالرفاع (منطقه فالبحرين حاليا كلها بيوت بس قبل كانت صحرا) مكان اللي يسوون الزار ويستحضرون الين 
قالت لها ام يدي لا بنيتنا ماتروح مكان بتعالجينها هنيه وبالقوه بعد ! 
قالت هذيج طيب واستحضرت جن واستنزلت ومدري شصار فيها 
المهم انه بعدين طابت يدتي الله يطول بعمرها ولا رجعو لها 

وعمتي يوم كانت صغيره عمرها تقريبا 7 سنوات لو تذكرون القصه اللي كتبتها قبل عن بيت مراغي وعن العيوز اللي كانت تظهر وماتخلي احد يحمل 
كانت تلعب عمتي مع اليهال فالحوي وكان فيه سدره (شيرة كنار) كبيييييره 
المهم طالعت فوق جان تشوف العيوز يالسه فوق السدره فووووق
ف قعدت تصرخ تقول حق اليهال شووووفوو شووووووفو العيوووز فوووق !!! 
ثواني الا العيوز شقحت ونطت فحوي الجيران ومالحقو يشوفونها !

----------


## بسـمة ألـمـ

> بناااات في برنامج ينعرض على الكويت 2 فليل الساعه 1 ونص هذا للي تسهر وماتخاف الي تخاف لا اطالع مافيني تدعي عليه ههههههههه
> 
> يتكلم عن الاشباح وهالسوالف الي مستويه ف الغرب
> 
> برجع لكم بذكركم فليل ههههههههههه




في أي يوم يطلع 

ممكن تقولي لي



.؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



up 

up

----------


## Stylish 5o5a

الموضوع نآيم
الين شكلهم رقدو او لالا الظاهر مسافرين يصيفون برا

----------


## بنت المذكور

up
up up
up up up

----------


## درة دار زايد

بقوووولكن سالفه توها توها فررررررررررررررررش

البارحه يوونا قوم خالتي .. <<<< اللي كتبتلكن قصتها قبل عن سالفة الينانوه في بيتها
المهم
وقالت انه غرفة بناتها مسكونه @@
جان اقول امي لا اتزيغيني .. انا الحينه اقرا قصص الين
انا عقب بقولكن سوالف حجرة خالتي المسكونه ..احمسكن شوي  :Big Grin: 
جان اتقولي بنت خالوه هذا اخس شي .. قالت لي انه ريلها يعشق افلام الرعب .. ودوم كانوا ياجرون .. طبعا ريلها يداوم في الشرطه فكل يوم الفير يظهر من وقت .. وهي اتداوم ع الساعه 8 او 9 الصبح
الموهييييم ..
مره من المرات اتقول انه ريلها ظهر وهي سيده قفلت باب الشقه .. وانسدحت ع يمينها امجابله اليدار .. يدوب غفت جااان تسمع ريلها ايدقها ع جتوفها ويقولها فطيم قومي .. قووومي حبيبتي .. فطوووم قومي .. قووومي ))
وهي @@
اتقول في نفسها انا توني قافله الباب وهو ظهر .. وما ابى اصد .. بس صوت ريلها مب امخلنها .. كل شوي ويضرب ع جتفها .. يوم صدت صوبه
.
.
.
.
شافت ريلها بالدريس ماله
. 
بس !!!!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
من دون راس  :Big Grin: 
اتقووول شو زغــــــــــــــــــــــت .. سيده شغلت القران ..

المشكله وهم يسولفون ويانا كنا يالسين برع في الحوي خخخخخ
ويوم يايين نرقد .. ترى نحن كلنا انيي من بوظبي ونبات في بيت يدو في عيمان .. وكلنا فارشين الدواشك سيد واحد .. والحمام ع يسارنا .. الا انشوف اخويه سار اخر الحجره وبعد عن الحمام وخلى بنت خالي صوبه .. قلناله شو ؟؟ قال انتوا يالظلام امخليني صوب الحمام ليش ؟؟
دقيقه ولا انشوف بنت خالي اللي صوب الحمام اتصيح .. قلنالها وانتي شو ؟؟ قالت اخاف من الحمام .. جان انييبها الطرف الثاني .. والله يابنات اخر شي كلنا انكمشنا آآآآآآآخر الحجره خخخخخخخخخخخخ والحماااام بعيييد .. والله الدواشك فاضيه .. وكل اثنين صار في دوشك  :Big Grin: 

وعقب خالتي قالتلنا سوالف حجرتهم المسكونه ..

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

اااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## جنـه الــورد

اب

اب

----------


## فتاة راك

جنووه بسج لا ترفعين الموضووع 
ليكون انتي جنيه؟؟

----------


## maryam nasib

اشتقت لسوالفكم

شكلكم نسيتوني... ونسيتوا سوالفنا الحلوه


يالله انا الحين تركت هالتجمع لاني في تجمع الحوامل الي بيربن.. ان شالله نراكم بعد الولادة على خير  :Smile:

----------


## فتاة راك

> بقوووولكن سالفه توها توها فررررررررررررررررش
> 
> البارحه يوونا قوم خالتي .. <<<< اللي كتبتلكن قصتها قبل عن سالفة الينانوه في بيتها
> المهم
> وقالت انه غرفة بناتها مسكونه @@
> جان اقول امي لا اتزيغيني .. انا الحينه اقرا قصص الين
> انا عقب بقولكن سوالف حجرة خالتي المسكونه ..احمسكن شوي 
> جان اتقولي بنت خالوه هذا اخس شي .. قالت لي انه ريلها يعشق افلام الرعب .. ودوم كانوا ياجرون .. طبعا ريلها يداوم في الشرطه فكل يوم الفير يظهر من وقت .. وهي اتداوم ع الساعه 8 او 9 الصبح
> الموهييييم ..
> ...


خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## فتاة راك

لازم بدش وبقرا الي طافني سنة مادشييت هع

----------


## عسولة راك

انا موقفة قراايت ها القصص من اسبوووع .. 

احيد قريت الجزء الثاااني كم من صفحة .. 

ويوم بغيت ارقد مووووول ما قدرت .. 

ما ادري شووو ياااني ... كنت متروووعه ما ادري ليش ؟ 

الله المستعاان هئ هئ

----------


## درة دار زايد

بااااااك ..
احينه بخبركن سوالف خالوه عن حجرة بناتها المسكونه
تقول : ولدي رجع من عند ربعه وقال انهم كانوا يلعبون ورقه .. عقب ولدي شاف اللوحه اللي في اليدار مايله .. جان يقول لصاحب البيت اللوحه مايله .. وصاحب البيت ابتسم وكملوا اللعب .. دقيقه ولا ايشوف اللوحه اعتدلت .. قال لربيعه اللوحه اعتدلت @@
جان صاحب البيت يقول هيه بيتنا مسكون ..
طبعا ولد خالتي يالس يقول هالرمسه لخالوه ويقولها انه صاحب البيت قاله في حجره مسكونه عندنا وما انروم انفجها (( وولد خالو كان ياشر ع حجرة خواته ويقول لخالوه )) : امي شرات مكان حجرة خواتي .. اشر ع الحجرة كمن مره
وقال انه اتحدى صاحب البيت يدشها .. وصاحب البيت قال ان دشيتها بسجل بيتي باسمك .. وهالشباب شاهدين
اتشجع ولد خالوه .. ويوم ياي يفج الباب ويدخل الحجره حس بايد تدزه من صدره .. وما رام يدش
واتذكروا انه كان ياشر ع حجرة خواته ويقول شرات حجرة خواتي .. يوم كان يشرح السالفه
المهم .. يوم يايات يرقدن خواته في الحجره الا يشوفن وحده قصيره طولها طول الياهل بو 3 سنين لابسه اسود من فوق لتحت
وعقبها بيوم سمعوا صوت واحد من اخوانهم يزقرهن .. وهو اصلا ما كان في البيت
اليوم الثالث امهن غفت في الحجره والا اتحس حد يرص عليها بالمخده ويرص ع ريولها .. ويوم نشت رقبتها وريولها وايد اتعورها
وانسكنت الحجره بسبة اشارات ولد خالو لها ..
احييييييييييييينه خلاص ما بنسير بيتهم *~*

----------


## جنـه الــورد

> جنووه بسج لا ترفعين الموضووع 
> ليكون انتي جنيه؟؟


ههههههههه ليش لا توقعي اي شي !

----------


## جنـه الــورد

> اشتقت لسوالفكم
> 
> شكلكم نسيتوني... ونسيتوا سوالفنا الحلوه
> 
> 
> يالله انا الحين تركت هالتجمع لاني في تجمع الحوامل الي بيربن.. ان شالله نراكم بعد الولادة على خير


يا هلا فيج .. لا حشى والله مانسيناج للحين اتذكر سوالفج خاصه مال عمان 

اول مارجع هالموضوع تذكرتج انتي واونه والسولعيه والي كانو ويانا 

الله يسهل عليج الحمل والولاده وانشوفج بعدها ان شاء الله .

----------


## ❥~S

زيغتني شقايل برقد !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## جنـه الــورد

قصة الحقيقية لمنزل Amityville و تفاصيل الجريمة من سلسلة القصص السوداء

أميتي فيل بيت الشيطان





لعله أشهر منزل في أمريكا على الإطلاق , بل و لعله أشهر منزل في العالم كله , لكنه لم يكتسب هذه الشهرة لأسباب صحية إن جاز لنا القول , بل لأنه المنزل الذي شهد أحداثًا لا يمكن وصفها إلا بأنها الهول ذاته ..
و قبل أن نحكي قصة هذا المنزل دعنا نستعرض تاريخه معًا , و بسرعة ..
* ميلاد منزل :
في الرابع عشر من يناير من عام 1925 قرر الزوجان ( جون ) و ( كاترين مويناهان ) ابتياع قطعة أرض في مدينة ( لونج آيلاند ) , ليبنيا عليها منزل صغير يعيشان فيه , و بعد عدة شهور كان المنزل الريفي الذي استطاعا بناءه هو مقرهما البسيط و السعيد لعدة سنوات , أخذت فيها عائلتهما في الزيادة , و بدا من الواضح أن منزل العائلة الريفي لن يكفي الجميع , و هكذا لم يجد الزوج ( جون مويناهان ) سوى أن يستعين بأحد المهندسين المعمارين ليحل له هذه المشكلة , و بعد بحث طويل و مناقشات أطول , كان د اتفق مع المهندس المعماري ( جيمس بيردي ) على أن يبني له منزلاً كبيرًا على شكل المستعمرات الهولندية و على نفس مساحة الأرض , و انتقل هو و عائلته إلى الأرض المجاورة , ليسكنا هناك حتى ينتهي المهندس ( جيمس ) من هذا التحدي .


و بعد عدة سنوات كان منزل ( أميتي فيل ) يقف شامخًا على الأرض المخصصة له , بعد عمل مضن طويل انتهى بهذه التحفة المعمارية التي قدر لها أن تغدو من أشهر منازل الرعب فيما بعد ..
عاشت الأسرة في المنزل حتى مات الأبوان , ليتركا المنزل الضخم إلى الإبنة ( الين ) التي لم تلبث أن باعته إلى الزوجين ( جو زيف ) و ( ماري ريلي ) في السابع عشر من أكتوبر لعام 1960 , و عاشت الأسرة الجديدة في المنزل إلى أن انفصلا , ليتركا المنزل , و لتشتريه بعد ذلك عائلة ( ديفو ) في الثامن عشر من شهر مايو لعام 1965.
من هذا التاريخ تبدأ المأساة , لكن دعنا نتعرف أولاً على أفراد هذه العائلة .. عائلة ( ديفو ) ..
_____________________

• العائلة :
1- الزوج ( رونالد ديفو الأكبر ) : هو ابن كل من ( روكو ) و ( أنطونيت ديفو ) , كان يعمل كمدير تنفيذي لوكالة ( بريجانيت – كارل بويك ) التي كان يملكها زوج والدته و أبو زوجته ( لويز ) .. كان ( رونالد الأكبر ) زوجًا صارمًا مخيفًا , يقول عنه أقاربه أنه يتحول من انسان عاقل إلى حيوان هائج عند أقل استفزاز .. حيوان وزنه مائتان و ثمانون باوندًا ..
2- الزوجة ( لويز ديفو ) : ابنة ( مايكل ) و ( انجيلا بريجانيت ) الأثيرة , و الزوجة المخلصة التي تحملت زوجها لسنوات طويلة في صمت , إذ كانت تتعرض إلى الضرب المبرح منه بصفة دورية , دون أن تجرؤ حتى على الشكوى , معتقدة أن زوجها دائمًا على صواب .. يذكر عنها أنها هشمت زجاجة شراب على رأس ابنها ( رونالد الأصغر ) حين حاول منع والده ذات مرة من ضربها .


3- الإبن ( رونالد الأصغر ) : أكبر الأخوة , و كان مراهقًا حين انتقل مع أسرته إلى ( اميتي فيل ) , لذا كان يحمل كل عيوب المراهقة المتوقعة في المجتمع الأمريكي .. مخدرات .. تسكع .. عدة سرقات .. لكنه فيما عدا ذلك كان طبيعيًا و عاديًا تمامًا .. أي أنه لم يكن مريضًا نفسيًا , أو شيطان قادم الجحيم , مما لا يمنحنا مبررًا منطقيًا لما فعله !! .. كان يخشى والده بشدة , و نادرًا ما كان يحاول منعه من ممارسة هوايته المفضلة في ضربهم .
4- الابنة ( دونا ) : كانت في الثامنة عشر من العمر , و كانت تدرس في مدرسة ( كاثرين جيبز ) , و كانت على علاقة بأحد أصدقائها في المدرسة .. صديق كانت تنوي الهرب معه من والدها إلى فلوريدا , لولا أن اكتشف والدها هذا المخطط ليحبطه بقسوة , و لولا ما حدث بعد ذلك من أحداث مؤسفة للجميع !
5- الابنة ( اليسون ) : الأخت الصغرى ذات الثلاثة عشر ربيعًا , و و التي لم تكن تهوى شيئًا سوى الجلوس و حل الألغاز , كحل مثالي للإبتعاد عن مشاكل الأسرة و عن ضرب والدها المستمر , لكنها كانت على عكس أختها , أكثر رقة و أنوثة , كما كانت الأقرب إلى قلب ( رونالد الأصغر ) .
6- الابن ( مارك ) : ذو الثلاثة عشر عامًا و المغرم بالألعاب و البرامج الرياضية , و حينما حدث ما حدث , كان يتعافى من إصابة أقعدته , و أجبرته على استخدام العكاز و الكرسي المتحرك .
7- و أخيرًا ( جون ) : هو أصغر و أطرف أعضاء هذه العائلة .. دائمًا يجري هنا و هناك , و ربما صحبه كلب العائلة ذو الشعر الطويل ( شاجي ) في مرحه المستمر هذا , و ربما لا ... خلاصة القول لقد كان ( جون ) طفلاً .. كان !!


و الآن و قد تعرفنا على المنزل و على العائلة , حان الوقت لنعرف ما الذي حدث بالضبط ..
* ما حدث :
الساعة الآن الثالثة صباحًا من يوم الأربعاء 13 نوفمبر لعام 1974 .. هذا هو الوقت الذي سمع في الجيران صوت الطلقات النارية يهز سكون الليل بقسوة ..
بعد قليل كان أحدهم يتصل برقم الطواريء الشهير ( 911 ) , و هاك نص المكالمة التي دارت :
الرجل : لدينا طلق ناري هاهنا ... إنهم آل ( ديفو ) .
عامل الاتصال : سيدي .. اهدأ رجاءً .. ما هو اسمك ؟
الرجل : جوي يسويت
عامل الاتصال : هل تستطيع أن تتهجأ اسمك ؟
الرجل : ي .. س .. و ..ي .. ت
عامل الاتصال : يسويت .. عظيم .. ما هو رقم تليفونك يا سيدي ؟
الرجل : لا أعرف الرقم هنا ..
عامل الاتصال : لا بأس .. من أين تتحدث ؟؟
الرجل : إنني أتصل من ( أميتي فيل ) .. أرسل أحدهم فورًا .. العنوان ( 112 شارع اوشن أفينو )
عامل الاتصال : ما المشكلة يا سيدي بالضبط ؟!
الرجل : هناك طلق ناري حدث هنا ..
عامل الاتصال : هل هناك أحد مصاب يا سيدي ؟
الرجل : الجميع ... الجميع قتلى ..
عامل الاتصال : ما الذي تعنيه بأن الجميع قتلى ؟!!
الرجل : لست أعرف .. أحد الأطفال جاء يصرخ بأن الجميع قتلوا , و حين دخلت لأرى ما حدث .. لقد .. لقد مات الجميع ..
عامل الاتصال : ما هو عدد الجثث بالضبط ؟!
الرجل : لا أعرف .. أربعة ..
لكن الرجل كان مخطئًا هذه المرة , فحين وصلت قوات الشرطة و الإسعاف , وجدت ست جثث لا أربعة .. كل أفراد عائلة ( ديفو ) عدا ( رونالد الأصغر ) الوحيد الذي كان مختفيًا في هذا الوقت .. لماذا ؟!!
لأنه القاتل ... قاتل عائلته كلها !!!


• كيف ؟ و متى ؟؟ و لماذا ؟؟!!


متى ؟؟ الكارثة حدثت في تلك الليلة و قبل الإتصال بفترة قصيرة ... كيف ؟؟ هذا الذي استغرق الجميع وقتًا طويلاً لمعرفته , و وقتًا أطول لتصديقه ..!!
الصور التالية سترعبكم لذا ارجو الحذر

صور الزوجين مابحطهم عسب اللبس عاري ..





الابن جون تلقى رصاصات اخترقت الكبد و الرئة و القلب ...




الإبنة دونا تلقت رصاصة في الرقبة لتخرج من جهة الاذن اليسرى



اليسون تتلقى رصاصة في الراس مباشرة



الابن مارك يتلقى رصاصات العديد من جهات جسمه الحيوية من القلب و الكبد والرئة مثل اخيه جون

تفاصيل الجريمة

ساعة الجريمة



في تلك الليلة خلد جميع أفراد عائلة ( ديفو ) إلى النوم مبكرًا كعادتهم , عدا ( رونالد الأصغر ) الذي ظل أمام التلفاز ليشاهد فيلم السهرة ( Castle Keep ) , و ما أن انتهى الفيلم حتى تناول بندقيته الأثيرة – إذ كان يعرف عنه عشقه للأسلحة النارية – و اتجه إلى غرفة والديه ليقضي عليهما بأربع طلقات صائبة .. ثم و بهدوء و ثقة واصل طريقه إلى غرفة الفتاتين ( دونا ) و ( أليسون ) اللتين كانتا قد استيقظتا مع صوت الرصاص , ليجدا هذا الكابوس المسمى ( رونالد الأصغر ) يدخل عليهما , و الأدخنة تتصاعد من فوهة بندقيته , ليقضي عيهما دون أن ينطق بحرف واحد , و دون أن يتأثر جمود ملامحه لحظة ..
بعد ذلك اتجه ( رونالد ) إلى غرفة الصبيين لينهي مهمته بهدوء تام ..
ربما كان من القسوة ذكر تلك الملحوظة , لكن الطبيب الشرعي أعلن فيما بعد أن الأطفال كانوا قد أصيبوا بحالة رعب هائلة أصابتهم بشلل مؤقت , و هذا يفسر وجود جثثهم على أسرتهم , كأنهم لم يحاولا الهرب حين سماع صوت الطلقات ... باقي تقرير الطبيب الشرعي يحمل تفاصيل أخرى أشد هولاً ) لكن لا مجال لذكر هذه التفاصيل هنا ..
المهم .. بعد أن نفذ ( رونالد الأصغر ) جريمته هذه , استحم و بدّل ملابسه , ثم اتجه إلى مكب نفايات بعيد ألقى فيه سلاحه و ملابسه الملوثة بالدماء , ثم قضى ليلته مع أصدقاءه في تعاطي المخدرات , و في اليوم التالي عاد ليجد قوات الشرطة و فريق المعمل الجنائي في منزله , ليتصنع المفاجأة و الحزن على عائلته التي خطفها القدر منه في ليلة !!
و الواقع أن الشرطة لم تشك فيه في البداية , بل أنها وجهت ظنونها إلى فرق الجريمة المنظمة التي كانوا يعرفون أن ( رونالد الأصغر ) مستهدف منها لعلاقاته المشبوهة معهم , و قدّروا أن الجريمة كلها عملية انتقامية , لكنهم حين بدأوا التحقيق الروتيني مع ( رونالد ) أخذت قواله تتضارب و أخذت ردود أفعاله العصبية توجه الشكوك نحوه , فأخذ المحققون يضغطون عليه بقسوة , حتى انهار أخيرًا ليهتف :
- نعم قتلتهم .. لو لم أفعلها لقتلوني هم ..
و بعد اعترافه الرهيب هذا , روى لهم عن تفاصيل الجريمة , و قادهم إلى مكان سلاح الجريمة , ليتم سجنه حتى تمت محاكمته في الرابع عشر من أكتوبر لعام 1975 .
في تلك المحاكمة كان أداء ( رونالد الأصغر ) الذي تراوح من الهدوء الشديد و الإستهزاء بجريمته , و إلى حالات من الصراخ الهستيري و محاولة الهجوم على المدعي العام , سببًا في أن استعانوا بطبيب نفسي ليقرر ما إذا كان ( رونالد ) مجنونًا و لا يصلح للمحاكمة و بعد فحص مرهق أعلن الطبيب أنه ( غير متزن عقليًا ) لكنه كان يدرك ما يفعله حين قتل أسرته بوحشية , بينما ظل ( رونالد ) متمسكًا بدفاعه الوحيد و هو أنه نفذ جريمته دفاعًا عن النفس !!

ومن أدلة الجريمة :


ظرف من الأموال المستردة من غرفة نوم رئيسية ، والتي ساعدت في دحض الادعاء بأن نظرية بوتش DeFeo قتل عائلته لأشياء ثمينة



بعد وصوله الى عرض البحر بالقرب من شارع وشارع 96th في بروكلين ، بوتش نبذ غطاء الوسادة تحتوي على أدلة الى بالوعة
وسلاح الجريمة


وذكرت الشرطة ان الأدلة التي عثر عليها في بالوعة يتألف من ثمانية انفاق بندقية أغلفة القذائف ، وهما صندوقا من الذخيرة ، و حافظة بنية ، بندقية سوداء ، غطاء المخدة زرقاء وبيضاء وتقول الشرطة انه يتضمن منشفة صفراء، سروال أزرق وقميصا أزرق ، زوج من الجوارب السوداء والخضراء والملابس الداخلية للرجال ، ومطابقة غطاء المخدة ، والتي كانت فارغة.



صور السفاح رونالد ديفيو وهو بالسجن

و هكذا و بعد أن استغرقت المحاكمة عدة أشهر تم الحكم على ( رونالد الأصغر ) بالسجن لمدة خمسة و عشرين عامًا .. تبدو هذه النهاية إذن , لكن الأمر لم يتوقف عند هذا الحد ..
واستنتج المحللون النفسيون الى ان المجرم لا يحب عائلته والديه و اخوته واخواته
وهوبالتالي ضحية المجتمع و المراهقة و المخدرات





شبح صبي في منزل Amityville

----------


## جنـه الــورد

• أشياء أخرى :
نظرًا للسمعة السيئة التي حظى بها منزل ( أميتي فيل ) بعد هذا الحادث , انخفض سعره إلى الحد الذي أغرى الزوجين ( جورج ) و ( كاثلين لوتز ) , و دفعهما إلى تجاوز القصص التي تحكى عن المنزل , ليشترياه بثمن معقول و ليقيما فيه .. كان هذا بعد مرور عامين على الحادث الرهيب ..
و بعد ثمان و عشرين يومًا فحسب , كان الزوجان يهربان من المنزل في منتصف الليل و هما يصرخان بهستيريا , و معلنان أن المنزل مسكون , و أن أرواح أفراد عائلة ( ديفو ) لا تزال تجول المنزل كأنها لا تزال حية و تسكن فيه !!
بالطبع أثارت قصتهما الجميع , و بدأت الشائعات تنتشر كالنار في الهشيم , مما أغرى الكاتب ( جاي آنسون ) بالذهاب إلى هذا المنزل الرهيب , ليقضي فيه بعض ليالي بمفرده , خرج في نهايتها و قد كتب كتابه الشهير ( رعب أميتي فيل The Horror of Amityville ) الكتاب الذي حقق أعلى المبيعات , و قد كان من حسن حظ الكتاب أن فيلم ( طارد الأرواح الشريرة Exorcist ) قد صدر منذ عامين فحسب , و لا يزال نجاحه على أوجه , مما مهد الطريق لهذا الكتاب الذي يتحدث عن جريمة رهيبة و منزل مسكون و استحواذ شيطاني قد يكون هو دافع ( رونالد الأصغر ) في ارتكاب جريمته ..




و في عام 1979 قام المخرج ( ستيوارت روزنبرج ) بتحويل القصة إلى فيلم سينمائي ناجح , يحمل ذات الإسم , و كما هو معتاد توالت الأفلام و الكتب و كلها تحمل نظريات جديدة و مخيفة لتفسير كيف يقوم شاب مثل ( رونالد الأصغر ) بارتكاب جريمة بهذه البشاعة ..




و ازدادت شهرة المنزل في هذا الوقت , حتى تحول إلى مزار سياحي يقصده الجميع منكل مكان , ليلتقطوا الصور له , و ليحولوه إلى ما نسميه نحن المنزل الأسطورة , أو منزل الرعب , أيهما يروقك ..
بقى أن نقول أن ( رونالد الأصغر ) تم الإفراج عنه في أوائل 2001 و قد نسيه الجميع , و إن كان هو الوحيد الذي يحمل السر المخيف ..
سر ما حدث هناك ..
في ( أميتي فيل ) ..
انكار ديفيو لما جاء في فيلم عنه :

amityville

رونالد DeFeo قدم استئنافا لدى المحكمة الجزئية الامريكية ،في المنطقة الجنوبية في نيويورك. يتهم فيه ريك أوسونا وذكرت المحكمة أن الاتهامات الموجهة إليه لا أساس لها ، ودون سابق انذار في القضية. ففي يوم 17 أكتوبر 2005 ، صدر من القاضي Preska تأييد في هذا الشأن ، قائلا :
"....لدرجة أن DeFeo الغش ويسعى لتأكيد ادعاءات ضد السيد المحقق أوسونا ، لم يزعم في هذا المرافعات. DeFeo لم ينص على أي أساس لمثل هذه المطالبة ، والمستندات المرفقة له أيلول / سبتمبر وردا 27 لا تكشف عن وجود أساس لادعاء الاحتيال ، وبناء على التعديل الذي يسمح لاجدوى منها. "

وقد كان قدم شكوى بتهمة احتيال مزعومة في ادعاءاته والمرافعات في 12 فبراير 2003 في شكواه الأولى في هذه المسألة ، ويدعي السيد DeFeo :
".....انه تسبب في إصابات لا تعوض ، وخسائر والأضرار التي لحقت به المدعي كتابة ونشر وتوزيع وبيع" ليلة قتل ديفيو "ويرد المدعى عليه ان الروياة "صحيحة ودقيقة" ولكن ديفيو يتهم الكاتب بارتكاب الغش لاجل نشر عقد الفيلم وهو في الاصل عار من الصحة .

وعلاوة على السيد أوسونا لديه معرفة فعلية ، هذا Mr.DeFeo كما أبلغه شخصيا وخطيا بأن السيدة جيرالدين غيتس كاذب والاحتيال ، وكانت فقط لتحقيق مكاسب مالية. مرة أخرى ، كان من الواضح أن السيد DeFeo استطاعت أن تثبت وقائع التزوير التي ادعى في الشكاوى ، ودعم ورقات ويحق له أن شكلا ما من أشكال الإغاثة. جيرالدين غيتس هو المضار ، كاذب ومحتال وانها تآمرت مع Ric أوسونا في ارتكاب الاحتيال على الجمهور.




والعائلة الحقيقية التي سكنت بعد هذه الحادثة الأليمة 1975-1976

عائلة لوتز Lutz المكونة من زوجين و ثلاثة أطفال





20 سنة بعد ذلك وهم يسردون قصتهم

إذ يقول جورج لوتز أنه : يستيقظ من نومه كل يوم على الساعة 03:15 صباحا على الكوابيس الحادثة لعائلة Defeo

والابنة الصغير مليسا التي تقول دائم بحضور صديقة لها اسمها جودي Jodie وتقول لها أنها ستبقى في المنزل ولن تغادره

والزوجة كاتي لوتز هي أكثر انسانة تأثرت فعليا بهذه الظواهر الغريبة من : ايدي غير مرئية تحتضنها ، أحست مرات أنها ستموت وبعدها علامات حمراء كآثار حرق تظهر على جلدها بدون سبب ، وضربات حارة تتعرض لها....

والزوج جورج لوتز كان يسمع أصواتا : مثل صوت الأحذية وصوت الريح و صوت أدوات تتضارب ، الكراسي تتحرك باتجاه الجدران فجأة كأنها تترك مكانا لشيء غير مرئي بالمرور ،

ويؤكد الزوج رؤية أشخاص بأشكال شيطانية démoniaques تجتمع في شكل طائفة ومقنعين بالأبيض وشيطان والعياذ بالله بقرون وعينين حادتين



وفاض الكأس :

كانت القطرة التي أفاضت الكأس في ليلة مطلع جانفي 1976 ، هذه الليلة لم يتمكن جورج الأب من النوم ، وقرر الخروج لشرب كأس وحاول أن يوقظ زوجته ليعلمها وعندما أراد تحريك الغطاء من كمه لتنهض من السرير نزعت هي الغطاء وظهرت في شكل امرأة عجوز قبيحة .

وهنا قررت العائلة ترك المنزل بلا عودة في يوم 14 جانفي 1976 .

وحاولت مجموعة من جمعية البحث النفسي في انكلترا دحض قصة العائلة بدخولهم لمنزل Amtiyville

السيد إد و لورين وارن Ed , Lauraine Warren دخلا المنزل وانتابهم شعور بالخوف منذ دخولهم للمنزل و بنزول Lauraine Warren لقبو المنزل قال بأنه رأى مجموعة من الأضواء تطير في أجواء القبو

وحاولت الدخول في اتصال مباشر مع الكائنات التي يخيم شبحها على المنزل ( يقو ل لورين )

واحد من الطاقم هرب والاخران الذان معه أحسا بشيء يدفعهم كالخفقان بالخروج فورا.






هذه الصور التقطها صديق العائلة لوتز لما كان المنزل فارغا عندما كانت تقطن به، فمن أين جاء الطفل

Warren بعد رؤيته للصورة أكد صحتها وطابقها بصورة ولد من عائلة defeo المغدورة ،



صورة الاسد الذي زعم جورج لوتز انه تحرك



صورة من جريدة نيوز بايبرز جاء فيها تصريحات لوتز عن المنزل المسكون

القبو هو سر كل الشر الموجود في المنزل منذ الأزل:

warren لما كان يحقق في قضية الشر الذي يقطن المنزل منذ وقت طويل ، وطبقا لتحقيقاته ، قبل المجزرة التي تعرضت لها عائلة defeo ، الأرض التي بني عليها المنزل كانت موقعا لاحتجاز المستوطنين الهنود الأوائل ، المونتوكيتس Montauketts

لاحتجاز المرضى العقليين وكان سبب هذه الأمراض نوع من المس الشيطاني .

بعدها قام ساحر اسمه جون كاتشاك John ketcham وكان قد طارده الماساشوتس Massachussetts في القرن 17 بعد العثور عليه وهو يستخدم الملجأ لعبادة الشيطان ، وفي أوائل القرن العشرين تم استخراج جثة John Ketcham أو رئيس الهنود لم يعرفو بعد ،

و warren يقول بأن أصل الشر هو معاناة الجثث التي لم تدفن بعد

عائلة كاتشام الساحرة



مدينة سالم salem اصل الساحر كاتشام ويطلق عليها الان (sayville ( say= salem

ويقول السكان المحليون ان الشر مصدره دماء الهنود الموجودة في الارض ويقولون انه على بعد 1.2 ميل من المنزل المسكون حوالي 24 عظام مدفونين لهنود قتلو في 1935


وتوجد في مقبرة amityville قبور لعائلة جون كاتشام




صور اضافية




سوووري بنات في صور مب ظاهرات ..

----------


## ♥..Tschüß

اللهم سكنهم في مساكنهم

الصور تخوف !

----------


## lona81

> بااااااك ..
> احينه بخبركن سوالف خالوه عن حجرة بناتها المسكونه
> تقول : ولدي رجع من عند ربعه وقال انهم كانوا يلعبون ورقه .. عقب ولدي شاف اللوحه اللي في اليدار مايله .. جان يقول لصاحب البيت اللوحه مايله .. وصاحب البيت ابتسم وكملوا اللعب .. دقيقه ولا ايشوف اللوحه اعتدلت .. قال لربيعه اللوحه اعتدلت @@
> جان صاحب البيت يقول هيه بيتنا مسكون ..
> طبعا ولد خالتي يالس يقول هالرمسه لخالوه ويقولها انه صاحب البيت قاله في حجره مسكونه عندنا وما انروم انفجها (( وولد خالو كان ياشر ع حجرة خواته ويقول لخالوه )) : امي شرات مكان حجرة خواتي .. اشر ع الحجرة كمن مره
> وقال انه اتحدى صاحب البيت يدشها .. وصاحب البيت قال ان دشيتها بسجل بيتي باسمك .. وهالشباب شاهدين
> اتشجع ولد خالوه .. ويوم ياي يفج الباب ويدخل الحجره حس بايد تدزه من صدره .. وما رام يدش
> واتذكروا انه كان ياشر ع حجرة خواته ويقول شرات حجرة خواتي .. يوم كان يشرح السالفه
> المهم .. يوم يايات يرقدن خواته في الحجره الا يشوفن وحده قصيره طولها طول الياهل بو 3 سنين لابسه اسود من فوق لتحت
> ...


مافهمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممت @@

----------


## عبقرية وبس

جنة الورد..زيغتيني!!

أقولكم في برنامج ينعرض على قناة كويت الانجليزية (كويت 2) ساعة وحده ونص فليل يتكلم عن قصص حقيقية عن الجن ..زيغه!!

أسمه A Hunting أفتحوه youtube واكتبوا أسم البرنامج +قناة ديسكفري!!

وجفوا كمن لقطة .......زيغه!

----------


## محظوظه&مبروكه

لحقوا ام بي سي 2 عارضه فلم اميلي اللي سكنوها 6 من الجن 

ومعاناتها لايفوتكم

----------


## جنـه الــورد

عبقريه انا كل يوم اتابع هالبرنامج حتى كتبنا عنه بالموضوع 

ومحظوظه ومبروكه يالسه اتابع الفلم لووول

شفتو ما افوت شي !! هههههههههههه

طايحه ف افلام وبرامج رعب واايد هالايام الله يستر بس x:

----------


## جنـه الــورد

تجارب واقعية : شقة مسكونة بامرأة مجهولة

لما كنت بعمر 17 سنة كنت أسكن مع زوجي في شقة مستأجرة تقع في منطقة راقية من مدينة عمان- الأردن ، آنذاك كنت حاملاً بابني الأول ، كنت على الدوام أشعر بوجود شيء مريب في الشقة منذ أن اخترناها مسكناً لنا وبأنني لست الوحيدة في المنزل حيث شاءت الظروف أن أقضي أوقاتاً طويلة فيها لوحدي.

لم أكن أعرف ذلك الشيئ إلى أن بدأت الامور تأخذ منحى آخر فبعد مرورعدة أشهر على سكننا بدأت تظهر لدي آثار حنة على يدي ما تلبث أن تختفي خلال ساعة او ساعتين او حتى عند حلول اليوم التالي وكانت على شكل نقط في اصبع السبابة في يدي اليسرى مع أنه ليس لدي حنة في البيت ،كما ظهرت أيضاً شامة كبيرة لمرة واحدة في فخذي الأيمن ثم اختفت ! 

- وبعد مرور أشهر قليلة بدأت تراودني أحلام أرى فيها امرأة ميتة لم أكن أعرفها ولم يسبق لي رؤيتها في حياتي مطلقاً، كانت تلاحقني في الحلم وتنوي إيذائي ، شعرها كان طويلاً وأسود اللون يمتد إلى وركها، بدت شابة ذات ملامح جميلة ومخيفة في نفس الوقت ، عيناها واسعة و لونها اسود و كانت ترتدي دشداشة سوداء و متسخة ، عرفت أنها ميتة لأنه في أول حلم لي عنها رايت جثثاً على سطح العمارة مغطاة بشراشف بيضاء ولا أعلم كيف ذهبت إلى جثتها من دون كل الجثث الملقاة، و قلت في نفسي سأرفع الشرشف لعلي أرى وجهها وقبل ان ارفع الشرشف نهضت امامي وهي ميتة ، هرب كل الناس و ركضت انا و من يومها وهي تلاحقني بشكل يومي في احلامي مع أنني كنت أشعر بوجودها.


ثم تطورت الأمور وبت أشعر بأن شخصاً ما يمر من جانبي دون أن اراه ، لا اعتقد انها مجرد أوهام بسبب الحمل ولم اكن أصلاً أصدق بحدوث مثل تلك الأمور نهائياً إلا بعد ما جرى لي ، وحينما كنت أخبر أهلي بما يحصل لم يكونوا يصدقونني ، أما زوجي فلم تكن له ردة فعل معينة رغم أنه يحاول دائماً أن يشعرني بالأمان وعدم وجود شيئ كهذا لكنني كنت اشعر بأنه يصدقني غير أنه يخشى قول ذلك لئلا يخيفني ولم أعرف فيما إذا كانت تحدث له امور غريبة ولم يبوح بها لي ، ولكن عندما أخبر الناس يجيبون بأنه من الممكن أن تكون الشقة "مسكونة" .

- بعد فترة اضطررنا للسفر الى دمشق لمدة اسبوع تقريبًا ، بهدف زيارة اهل زوجي حيث هو لم يتبق لدينا إلا أسبوع واحد لكي نراهم قبل أن يباشر زوجي دوامه في الجامعة ، كانت أمي تسكن في الشقة المجاورة لشقتنا فاتصلت بها خلال مكوثنا في سوريا وطلبت منها أن تدخل شقتنا لتفتح ماطور الماء حتى لا يكون الماء مقطوعاً عند عودتنا ، ولدى عودتنا من دمشق رأيت أمي وهي تخبرني بأنها رأت امرأة غريبة لحظة دخولها إلى شقتنا وقالت بأن المرأة كانت واقفة عند باب غرفة نومي ولدى رؤيتها هرولت مذعورة ، كانت أوصاف تلك المرأة بحسب ما أخبرتني به أمي تتطابق مع أوصاف المرأة التي كنت أراها في أحلامي ، وعندئذ قررنا الإنتقال من الشقة التي قضينا فيها سنتان والتي تعود ملكيتها إلى أخ صديق أبي بعد أن اقتنع زوجي بمغادرتها خصوصاً بعد معرفته بما رأته أمي وهو يصدقني الآن ، ويجدر بالذكر أن الشقة كانت مهجورة لمدة 3 سنوات قبل أن نسكنها وهي في بناء يقدر عمره بحوالي 15 سنة .

- وقبل انتقالنا بيوم واحد رأيت تلك المرأة في الحلم و هي تطلب مني بأن لا أتركها، ففزعت من النوم ، كانت تقول لي في الحلم :

- " لا تتركيني ...أنا امك " ، كنت اقول لها:

- " أنت لست أمي ... " ، فهربت وظلت تلاحقني وقالت لي :

- " يوجد ناس يريدون إيذائك و أنا سأدافع عنك لكن قومي أولاً بالتقاط صور للناس و انا سوف اظهر في الصور ثم دعي اباك يشاهد الصور"

فالتقطت صور للناس ( طبعاً في الحلم ) وجعلت ابي يراها، بكى أبي و ودع المرأة ثم جاءت واحتضنتني واحتضنت ابني و ذهبت هنا وانتهى الحلم و لم افهم منه أي شيء مطلقاً !

- ولكن بعد مغادرتنا لم تعد تحدث تلك الأمور الغريبة بل على العكس أصبحت أعيش حياة طبيعية جداً لكنني إلى حد الآن لا أملك إجابات عن ما حصل أو لماذا أو كيف ؟ ، على أية حال أستبعد أن يكون هناك عمل سحر يستهدفني فلا يوجد أحد يكرهني الا واحدة و هي عمة زوجي لانها كانت تريد ان تزوج ابنتها لزوجي، لكن من المستحيل ان تعمل لي سحر لانها بالعراق و لم اراها يوما في حياتي لاني من قبل زواجي لم اذهب الى العراق ولم اراها وجها لوجه.

----------


## ●دبلوماسيــہ™

> لحقوا ام بي سي 2 عارضه فلم اميلي اللي سكنوها 6 من الجن 
> 
> ومعاناتها لايفوتكم


دخييييلج .. شفتــه من سـآآعه << زيـــــــغــه !! آمآآ ! >> سته عآد .. عفآن الله !

----------


## نم نم مي

الله المستعان

----------


## اذكروا الله

انزين اللي تعاني منهم ليش ما تركبون كيمرات برع البيت وشوفوهم وهم يدقون البيبان و الدرايش

----------


## ام زيوووود

لي عوده

----------


## عبقرية وبس

جفت الفيلم مال إيميلي روز!!

----------


## بنت المذكور

فوووووووووووق

----------


## Ms anime

مرحبا الغاليات انا دوم ادور على البرامج الواقعيه الله يسلمكن في برنامج اسمه هانتينج تابع لدسكفري وفي برنامج اسمه دنيا وهو ماليزي و صدق صدق يروع ما انصح لاي شخص يتابعه بس في كم لقطه للبرنامج الماليزي وايد يخوف تخيلو واحد ايراني هو شيعي ما يصدق ان في جن و انه يبغي يشوف بعينه , طاقم البرنامج يحطونه في مسكن مهجور ويتركونه لوحده بدون كهرباء او اي شي تعرفون عقب شو استوى ... قام فجاه الريال يركض ويصارخ وعقب عرفو ان الريال ظهر له كائن جسمه اسود بالكامل و عيونه حمر كان جني

----------


## ♥..Tschüß

> مرحبا الغاليات انا دوم ادور على البرامج الواقعيه الله يسلمكن في برنامج اسمه هانتينج تابع لدسكفري وفي برنامج اسمه دنيا وهو ماليزي و صدق صدق يروع ما انصح لاي شخص يتابعه بس في كم لقطه للبرنامج الماليزي وايد يخوف تخيلو واحد ايراني هو شيعي ما يصدق ان في جن و انه يبغي يشوف بعينه , طاقم البرنامج يحطونه في مسكن مهجور ويتركونه لوحده بدون كهرباء او اي شي تعرفون عقب شو استوى ... قام فجاه الريال يركض ويصارخ وعقب عرفو ان الريال ظهر له كائن جسمه اسود بالكامل و عيونه حمر كان جني


برنامج هانتينج ينعرض على الكويت2 يوميا وبهالوقت

بس برنامج دنيا وين اقدر اشوفه ؟؟

----------


## اذكروا الله

ههههههههههههههههه يتني ضحكة يوم شفت المقطع 

بس يخوف صريخه تحسينه من الخاطر مب تمثيل

----------


## اذكروا الله

> مسا الخير عليكم كلكم وعلى الي تطرونهم *__*
> 
> 
> عاد انا بس كنت متابعة من وراء الكواليس ويوم مريت على الجزء الخامس
> 
> شفت القصة الي كتبتها اختي "عيون حياتوه" لما قالت ان ابوها الله يرحمه شاف عند السحار ناس ونحن نتحراهم ميتين
> 
> تذكرت قصة ربيعة اختي .. هي ما تخوف بس قلت بخبركم ياها وبدش من ضمن الشلة
> 
> ...


معقولة يقدرون يشلون روح الانسان ويخلونها عندهم مربوطة على شيرة و الجسم يندفن؟؟؟

----------


## تسونامي

بس شفت صفحتين الاخيرات 

اشوف الا جزاء بل ماادخلها 


[

----------


## ام الغوالي

لرشلاضر

----------


## لمسات هادئه

عوووذ بالله بنات انتو ما تخافووووون من زمان وانا اقراا هالموضووع اطنش كنت هههههه الحين ياني جراه ودخلت وليتني ماااااااا دخلت هـــ,ع

----------


## صمت الفراق

اعوذ بكلمات الله التامه من شر ما خلق

توني اقرأ الجزء السابع...ياريتني ما دشيت

بااااي.... توبه ادش عندكم>>>>اكبر خوافه

----------


## جنـه الــورد

اب

اب

وييينكم يلا خبروونا  :Smile:

----------


## فتاة راك

اخيرااااااااااااااااااااااا خلصت يمكن 4 ساعات وانا اقرا




> وااااو مبروووك على الجزء اليديد وعقبااال أمية جزء خخخخخ 
> اممممم بقووولكم قصة واحد اعرفة يقووولكم كان كان راكب في النخلة يقطع رطب وانزين يقوول كل شووية احس ايدي اثجل وشعر يدة طاار ويقووول شميت ريحة واااايد حلوة وعرف انه في ينية ف نزل من النخلة وراح بس


يااحيها الجنية شكلها متشريه من باريس غالري هاك اليووم




> اييييييييييييييه بقوووووولكم ساااالفه صاااارت حق امي 
> يوم كنت بثالث اعدادي قبل سنه 
> صحتني الصبح حق المدرسه الساعه 5 تقريبا عاد انا عييت اقوم وقعدت اقولها بس شوي بس شوي  
> المهم قالت لي اذا تاخرتي كيفج مالي شغل 
> وانا كملت نومتي < كنت احلم بس ماتذكر شو ههههههه
> انزين عاد امي كانت فالصاله تطالع التلفزيون وجي وشافتني يايتلها ولابسه مريول المدرسه بس كنت منزله راسي وماتكلمت بس عطيتها ظهري << متعوده كل يوم الصبح البس المريول واروح لامي عسب تبند لي السحاب ههههه
> المهم هي بندته لي ومشيت عنها
> تمت تطالع التلفزيون وجي الا رديت ييت لها مره ثانيه قلت لها ماما بنديلي السحاب  
> قالت لي انتي كم مره ابند لج السحاب؟ 
> ...


لا طبعا ما تأخرت لانها طالعة قبلج  :Smile:

----------


## * ام خماس *

رووووووووعه القصص

هااا كملوو صباياااا

----------


## تسونامي

> اخيرااااااااااااااااااااااا خلصت يمكن 4 ساعات وانا اقرا
> 
> 
> 
> يااحيها الجنية شكلها متشريه من باريس غالري هاك اليووم
> 
> 
> 
> لا طبعا ما تأخرت لانها طالعة قبلج


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## * ام خماس *

> بس شفت صفحتين الاخيرات 
> 
> اشوف الا جزاء بل ماادخلها 
> 
> 
> [


خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## اذكروا الله

قريت كل الصفحات ومت من الضحك على الخراريف والسيناريوهات اللي معروف انها جذب => 
في ذمتكم حد اييه ياثوم و يزغده وهو واعي يناقز ههههههههههاي ×)
ولا القرين يتشكل بصورة صاحبه الميت هذا الشي ما يستوي واصلاً ماعنده القدرة اسألي اي جني وبيقولج
وفي اشياء قريتها ممكن انها تحصل بس مب لين هالدرجة 

ما اقول غير 
يلا كملووا ضحكونا 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## حلا الكويتية

سوااااااااااالفكم تخررررررع

----------


## Ms anime

> برنامج هانتينج ينعرض على الكويت2 يوميا وبهالوقت
> 
> بس برنامج دنيا وين اقدر اشوفه ؟؟


dunia lain هو اسم البرنامج بس المشكله انهم مامنزلين حلقاته اللهم كم مقطع على يوتيوب وهو وايد يخوف وانا حاليا ادور على هالبرنامج اذا حصلته بخبركم^^

----------


## عبقرية وبس

خبروني شو هذا البرنامج دنيا لين؟

برنامج عربي ولا أجنبي!

إذا عربي ما بجوفه!! إذا أجنبي بجوفه :Smile:

----------


## ملكت الدونات

ابيييييه مواقفكم تخوف والله زيغه

----------


## سلوة المشاعر

الله يسامحكن البارحه ما رقدت من الزيغه ......

عاد أنا مبونه الفلم الأجنبي مزيغني وانتو زدوني .....

----------


## Ms anime

> خبروني شو هذا البرنامج دنيا لين؟
> 
> برنامج عربي ولا أجنبي!
> 
> إذا عربي ما بجوفه!! إذا أجنبي بجوفه


هو برنامج اجنبي من تايلند ما ادري ماليزيا شي جي بس والله يروع

----------


## جنـه الــورد

اب

اب

وينكم وقفتو ؟؟

----------


## ميـثانه

*أنا عيبتني قصة خالد وايد

مادري أحداثها استوت صدق ولا شو!!!*

----------


## نفثات انثى

للرفع

----------


## Ms anime

مرحبا خواتي انا اللي شفته في قنات الكويت برنامج اسمه هنتينج ايفدينس بس في برنام جثاني روعه اسمه هانتين يوم بفضا بحط لكم حلقاته

----------


## cute uae

> اييييييييييييييه بقوووووولكم ساااالفه صاااارت حق امي 
> يوم كنت بثالث اعدادي قبل سنه 
> صحتني الصبح حق المدرسه الساعه 5 تقريبا عاد انا عييت اقوم وقعدت اقولها بس شوي بس شوي  
> المهم قالت لي اذا تاخرتي كيفج مالي شغل 
> وانا كملت نومتي < كنت احلم بس ماتذكر شو ههههههه
> انزين عاد امي كانت فالصاله تطالع التلفزيون وجي وشافتني يايتلها ولابسه مريول المدرسه بس كنت منزله راسي وماتكلمت بس عطيتها ظهري << متعوده كل يوم الصبح البس المريول واروح لامي عسب تبند لي السحاب ههههه
> المهم هي بندته لي ومشيت عنها
> تمت تطالع التلفزيون وجي الا رديت ييت لها مره ثانيه قلت لها ماما بنديلي السحاب  
> قالت لي انتي كم مره ابند لج السحاب؟ 
> ...


وابوييييييييييه

أنا مستغربة ليش اللي تشبهج ما تكلمت؟؟

دايما يوم أقرا قصص مثل جي .. الشبيه مول ما يتكلم ليش .. و حتى لو زقروه ما يرد ؟؟ يمكن يخاف ينكشف

----------


## cute uae

> جني مسلم .. أصله من الهند ، من بومباي 
> 
> من عائلة أسمها كنجور 
> 
> كان مسيحياً كافراً ، ثم أعزه الله بالإسلام وهداه إلى الأيمان
> 
> وقد تسمى باسم مصطفى بعد أسلامه 
> 
> يبلغ من العمر 180 عاماً 
> ...


هيه قريت هالكتاب من زماااااااااان

----------


## cute uae

> هلا فيج ستايلج حيااج من بينا
> 
> تصدقين نورت البقعه بوجودك ويانا
> 
> بخبركم اليوم شوة صار بس ترا سالفه ما يخصها قوم بو حرفين شي اول مره اشوف هالشي 
> 
> الله يسلمكم انا واقفه صوب مواقف باصات ننتظر الباص انا وامايه يانا شيبه يرمس الماني عاد نحن فهمنا شوة يبا امايه طلعت موبايلها وراوته الساعه لانه هو كان يرمس كم ساعه عاد نحن مانعرف نرد عليه بالالماني اختصرنا عليه ويوم وقف صوبنا هو اشقراني ويوم شفت وحده من عيونه والله البؤبؤ لونه اصفر اطالعه مستغربه قلت يمكن مغلطه وهو مشغول يطالع ساعه ف فون امايه وانا يالسه اطالع وبعدين روح قعد يدخن قلت حق امايه سالفه قالت لا يتخيلج او يمكن اللون الاشقر عاكس ع نظارته طبيه وانتي شفتيها جيه قلتلها لااا ومتاكده ويوم يت اركب باص صدق وحده عيونه صفراااء وثانيه عاديه 
> 
> حد منكم يقدر يفسر هالشي؟؟؟ ولا تربطون سالفه بالجن انسان في عز النهار يدخن ويرمس ويتمشى بس اول مره في حياتي اشوف هالشي؟؟


يمكن الريال مريض

----------


## cute uae

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> قصة حقيقيه واقعيه حصلت لفتاة في السبعينات ..
> 
> قصه أبكت العالم .. واحتارت الديانات في تفسير ما حصل لها
> 
> عملوا لها أفلام رعب لغرابة ما حصل لها ,,
> 
> عملوا لها فيلمين احدهما يدعى : The Exorcism of Emily Rose 
> ...


نزلت اللفم من النت و بغيت أموت من الخوف و ما كملته حتى

----------


## cute uae

هالفلم اللي انا شفته و ما كملته

The Exorcist 1973 

مب هالفلم حسبته نفسه

The Exorcism of Emily Rose

هو تقريبا يتكلم عن نفس البنت

----------


## شوشيتا

more more  :Big Grin:

----------


## Stylish 5o5a

الموضوع رقد ههههه

----------


## عَسَلْ

> اميييييييييييييييييييييييييه والله اني تروعت .. 
> حتى التيلفزيووون بند .. اول مره يبند بروحه


هههه . . سوري آدري مآيضحك ><" 
بس ضحكتني سآلفة آلتلفزيون يختييه

----------


## عَسَلْ

بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شي في الارض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم

بصرآحه خفت ^^" !!!! 
بسم آلله . . بسم آلله . . بسم آلله . .

----------


## Stylish 5o5a

اناااا عننندي قصه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم هههههه  :Big Grin: 
يدتي الله يطول بعمرها يوم كان عمرها 11 او 12 كان عندها اخو فالعشرينات اسمه يوسف
المهم مره ابوهم عطا يوسف عيش (رز) وقاله يوديه بيت خالته
وكان وقت العشا
واول ماعندهم كهربا على ذاك الوقت
راح بيت خالته وعطاهم وهو راد 
اذن العشا
ف يبي يصلي وهو فالطريج يمشي
قام بيصلي فمقبره صغيره
ومايدري انه فمقبره الحين
لان كان في اشجار وزرع وجي 
مادرى انها مقبره وغير هذا ظلام مايقدر يشوف عدل
فصخ غترته وفرشها عالارض عشان يصلي
وقعد يصلي وهو يصلي يحس بثقل على ظهره شي ثقييييييييييل مو قادر يسجد ويقوم باالزوور من الثقل 
خلص الصلاه وقام
حس شي يمسكه ويسحبه من ظهره ويسمع اصوات ناس واااااااااااايد
مات من الخوف قام خذ غترته و رررررررررررركض 
وبنفس اللحظه خاله كان بعيد شوي وكان يحرث ارضه
وشاف يوسف يرررركض ووراه ناس واااااااايد تقولون جيش !
ويوسف بعد كل هالركض وصل البيت ومن دش البيت مرض ارتفعت حرارته وطاح
كان يوم الاربعا ويوم شافو ظهره كان اسووود وكله شمووخ مشمخينه يعني
لييين الاربعا اللي بعدها يعني اسبوع كامل بالضبط وهو فالفراش مايقدر يقوم
كان عندهم جمال
واحد من الجمال كأنه حاس ان بيصير شي
قام يمشي يدور حولين البيت
والناس كلها تجمعت شفيه الجمل يدور حولين البيت ؟!
دار ثلاث مرات بالضبط
وبعدين حط راسه فوق العريش ولا تحرك
وبنفس اللحظه
اعلنو وفاة يوسف  :Frown:

----------


## عَسَلْ

!! . . 

ربي يرحمه !!
قصّة 3ـجَبْ صرآحه . . =[

----------


## cute uae

> اناااا عننندي قصه
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم هههههه 
> يدتي الله يطول بعمرها يوم كان عمرها 11 او 12 كان عندها اخو فالعشرينات اسمه يوسف
> المهم مره ابوهم عطا يوسف عيش (رز) وقاله يوديه بيت خالته
> وكان وقت العشا
> واول ماعندهم كهربا على ذاك الوقت
> راح بيت خالته وعطاهم وهو راد 
> اذن العشا
> ف يبي يصلي وهو فالطريج يمشي
> ...


الله يرحمه
انزين هو ما ضرهم عشان يجتلونه
حرام عليهم والله

----------


## Stylish 5o5a

ماضرهم بس الظاهر لانه صلى فمكانهم  :Frown: 
الله يرحمه

----------


## فادية النقبي

انا عشت وياهم فرعب
والله ثم والله ثم والله انها صدج مب منسوجة من الخيال
مرة من المرات اختي انا وياها تخاصمنا وفجاة الوالدة الله يذكرها بالخير طلبت مني اغسل المواعين انا واختي
المهم تميت ارمس عمري وااااااااااايد وجفت وحدة اهي تشبه اختي بالضبط وعقب جان اجوفها من ابعيد واهزب فيها
وعقب ما اجوف الى نفسي طايحة وايدي فيه صابون تايد واهي اتحطهم على اعيوني صرخت قللها هديني الله يخليج
وعقبه هدتني وسارت من صوبي ل ي اول ما سرت ارمس امي الي صار جفت اختي يالسة قلت لها ما عليه شغلج عند امي
وما اجوف الا اختي غيير وانا اقولها لا تستهبلين اونج مب انتي وتقسم بالله من اذن العشا زقرت اخواني قالو لي اتوهم محد درى فيني كيف كنت بين اهلي خبروني قالو لي هذي ينية اختج انتي ظلمتيها واهي اتدافع على اختج
عقب ما صدددددددددددقت الي صار لي 

وموقف ثااااااااني
لمان طحت بالفراش عسب المرض كنت متلحفة وغامضة عيوني وفجاة اخوي الصغير طفا اليت الا وانا مايتة رعب
وفجاة كثيييييييييييييييرين فوقي
الي برقبتي والي زاح حلجي والي زاخ اريولي ولا خانقني واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايدين تميت اصيييييييييييح
طول اليوووووووووووووووووووم والحمدالله
لا تضحكون علي الرجاء عدم الضحك لمثل هذه الامور

----------


## cute uae

> انا عشت وياهم فرعب
> والله ثم والله ثم والله انها صدج مب منسوجة من الخيال
> مرة من المرات اختي انا وياها تخاصمنا وفجاة الوالدة الله يذكرها بالخير طلبت مني اغسل المواعين انا واختي
> المهم تميت ارمس عمري وااااااااااايد وجفت وحدة اهي تشبه اختي بالضبط وعقب جان اجوفها من ابعيد واهزب فيها
> وعقب ما اجوف الى نفسي طايحة وايدي فيه صابون تايد واهي اتحطهم على اعيوني صرخت قللها هديني الله يخليج
> وعقبه هدتني وسارت من صوبي ل ي اول ما سرت ارمس امي الي صار جفت اختي يالسة قلت لها ما عليه شغلج عند امي
> وما اجوف الا اختي غيير وانا اقولها لا تستهبلين اونج مب انتي وتقسم بالله من اذن العشا زقرت اخواني قالو لي اتوهم محد درى فيني كيف كنت بين اهلي خبروني قالو لي هذي ينية اختج انتي ظلمتيها واهي اتدافع على اختج
> عقب ما صدددددددددددقت الي صار لي 
> 
> ...


لا يا اختي السالفة ما تضحك .. بس الصراحة ما فهمت السالفة الأولى زين ..
الله يبعدهم عنج .. أرقي نفسج و اقري سورة البقرة

----------


## shames123

انا بصراحة من شفت فيلم ايميلي روز وانا ميتة خوف وما ارقد بروحي شرات اليهال 


يعني الي تبا تحس الاحساس الي احسه تدخل اليو تيوب وتكتب فيلم ايميلي روز 


وخصوصا ان الي كانوا ساكنين فيها ٦ شياطين 

والحركات والتشنجات الي كانت تستوي فيها 

ولا القصة حقيقة مش من نسخ الخيال

----------


## ام سالم 79

> وموقف ثااااااااني
> لمان طحت بالفراش عسب المرض كنت متلحفة وغامضة عيوني وفجاة اخوي الصغير طفا اليت الا وانا مايتة رعب
> وفجاة كثيييييييييييييييرين فوقي
> الي برقبتي والي زاح حلجي والي زاخ اريولي ولا خانقني واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايدين تميت اصيييييييييييح
> طول اليوووووووووووووووووووم والحمدالله
> لا تضحكون علي الرجاء عدم الضحك لمثل هذه الامور


خبريني احينة كيف ارقد الليلة .......وانا روحي تستويلي هالسوالف ......

----------


## *بنت RAK*

الله يعيينكم الصرااحة .. الحمدلله انا لا شفت ولا سمعت ,,,الله يكاافينا شرهم

----------


## عبقرية وبس

> انا بصراحة من شفت فيلم ايميلي روز وانا ميتة خوف وما ارقد بروحي شرات اليهال 
> 
> 
> يعني الي تبا تحس الاحساس الي احسه تدخل اليو تيوب وتكتب فيلم ايميلي روز 
> 
> 
> وخصوصا ان الي كانوا ساكنين فيها ٦ شياطين 
> 
> والحركات والتشنجات الي كانت تستوي فيها 
> ...


انا يوم جفت الفيلم اول مرة أستويت مثلج!!! :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 
تلوع جبدي لما يتحرك جسمها ويطلع صوت عظام تتكسر..امييييييييييييييييييييييييييه زيغه!!

سكنهم مساكنهم!!!

----------


## (النرجسية)

انا شفت فيلم ايميلي روز
صدق زياااغ
خصوصا يوم تكون بالسكن بروحها و محد عندها
و لا يوم ربيعها بات وياها فالحجره و نش بالليل و حصلها متشنجه ع الارض <--- هني انا مت من الخووووف ><

----------


## سكره الامارات

*ماشي قصص شووو 

الين مصيفين ماشاء الله ف جهنم 



اعوذ ب كلمات الله التامات من شر ماخلق*

----------


## ريـــــــم

أعوذ بالله >.<

----------


## شوشيتا

BOOOOOOOOOOOOO :Big Grin: OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :Big Grin:

----------


## المـHــآ

اللهم سكنهم مساكنهم



.
.



لرفع

----------


## (النرجسية)

تعالو اسدحوا قصصهم هني  :Big Grin: 

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

المجال مفتوح لكم ... خذوا راحتكم محد بيأذيكم خخخخخخ :Big Grin:

----------


## * ام خماس *

حلوة السوااالف

بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الارض ولا في السمااء وهو العلي الحفيظ

اترياااا قصص يديدة

----------


## غاليه الحمادي

بو ..






< اونه تخرعكم ..

----------


## هند 80

اهئ اهئ اهئ خوفتوني ام سالم الفزعة انا ليوم بتم لحالي في شقتي وابوية وامييييييييية

----------


## ميميه88

> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ذكرتونى اول ما سكنت قسمى وكنت بروحى مره فالبيت محد عندى غير ولديه عمره سنه 
> البيت فنفس حوش عمى بس عندهم بيت مول محد سكنه من سنين ونا طبعا اول الساكنين
> وعمى وعياله فبيت بروحهم يعنى الحوش فيه بيتين ^_^ 
> وانا طبعا سكنت فالبيت المهجور @@ وكنت كبشششش الفدا خخخخخخخ
> اسمعهم يقولون سكن وسكن وخالتى تقولهم لا ما شي ما تبانى اخااف
> بس اول ما سكنت يا ويـلي تعبت نفسيا
> صياح كل ليله وع طوول ادق ع ريلي يتم معايه ع الخط لين ارقد خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
> .
> ...


ياربي
وااي عليج متحمله



> خخخخخ
> 
> انا مرة استوالي موقفييين من زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان 
> 
> اول موقف الله يسلمكم كنت انا واخواتي فالبيت اذكر اني ضايجت بوحدة من اخواتي وكانت تركض وراي عسب تضربني خخخخ , ركضت لين غرفة اخواني وف حجرتهم باب زجاج يودي ع برع, وفجأة طاال عمرك ولا اشوف واحد يمشي بس كان ابيـــــــــــــــــــض ماشي سيييدة وانا ما شاء الله علي ماخفت قلت لاختي وهي تحاول تضربني ,, هاذا ع كيفه يمشي ف بيتنا خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ, واختي تحسبني اخررط عسب ماتضربني والسالفة صج ههههه, تقولي هيييه جذبي علي عسب ما اضربج واحلف لها, ولا الخوف يتحول لاخواتي بس انا ماخفت, خبرت البشكارة ورحت انا وياها ورا البيت عسب نتأكد وماحصلنا شي اختفى ^^
> 
> 
> الموقف الثااااني:
> 
> ...


لو انا بشل البيت بصريخي

----------


## عبقرية وبس

أقولكم...جفتوا دعاية فيلم ايميلي روز اليديد!!

ادخلوا الرابط وجوفوا ...على فكرة الفيلم يباله وقت طويل لما ينزل البلاد..بس صج يخرع!!


*
ممنوع دخول الحوامل واليهال!!! أنا حذرتكم وانتوا كيفكم!!*

http://movies.yahoo.com/summer-movie...ism/1810152400

----------


## Stylish 5o5a

> أقولكم...جفتوا دعاية فيلم ايميلي روز اليديد!!
> 
> ادخلوا الرابط وجوفوا ...على فكرة الفيلم يباله وقت طويل لما ينزل البلاد..بس صج يخرع!!
> 
> 
> *
> ممنوع دخول الحوامل واليهال!!! أنا حذرتكم وانتوا كيفكم!!*
> 
> http://movies.yahoo.com/summer-movie...ism/1810152400


@@ يماااااااااااااااا
فخاااااااااطري اشووووووووووفه

----------


## عبقرية وبس

فووووووووووووووووق :Smile:

----------


## Stylish 5o5a

فوق فوق
خلاص خلص رمضان وانفكت السلاسل  :Big Grin:

----------


## beby kyooot

يمة يخووووووووووووف اذا الاعلان جيه يخوف ]

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

فيه قصص تخوووووووووف تبغوووها؟

----------


## هوى بالي

نبغيها

----------


## qmr.uae

أنا بأقولكم عني المواقف اللي صارت وياي
ولو اني متأخرة بردي بس بأقول
اول ماعرست ويوم خلصت إجازة ريلي وداوم
عني صار لي موقف ماأنساه طول عمري
كنت ساكنه عند أهل ريلي وكان لي ملحق برع بيتهم
وبعيد حتى عنهم-ويعني كنت أقزر وقتي مرة اطالع التلفزيون
مرة أرمس امي مرة اطلع عند حمياتي مرة اخبص وياهم فالمطبخ
عاد في يوم كنت قاعدة وياهم وعقب ترخصت منهم عشان اروح بيتي
وريلي كان دوام وقال من يخلص زامه بيرخصوه-كنت قاعدة فغرفة النوم
وشوي انطفت عني الليتات كلها وماأسمع الا العطور تتراقع ع الأرض
والله اني قعدت اصارخ واحمد ربي ان التلفون كان صوبي دقيت لحمياتي
وبسرعة يووا عندي واللي اكتشفناه ان الكهرباء ماأنقطعت الا فالغرفة 
اللي انا قاعدة فيها وماأنقطعت اصلا" تخيلوا من دخلوا علي حمياتي تقربوا 
وشغلوا الليتات عادي يعني ماأنقطعت الكهرباء والا عطوري حرام فوق 
الست عطور تكسرن عني-عاد هم اونه يبوا يهدوا فيني وقالوا عادي مرات
من الضغط يستوي جي خيبة اي ضغط هذا بيطفي ليتات الغرفة وبيعق العطور
وتعرفوا تميت يالسة عندهم سبع شهور وطلعت -اذا رديتوا علي بأخبركم عن 
المواقف اللي صارت وياي في بيتي اللي ساكنه فيه اللحين.

----------


## محظوظه&مبروكه

اليوم صار معاي شي غريب كان عندي مبلغ 7500 عديتهم وطلعت منهم 1000 درهم ومتأكده ماأخذت غير ال1000

وبنفس الوقت عديتهم ثاني مره حتى اتأكد من الباقي لقيتهم ناقصين 2000 عديتهم مره ومرتين وثلاث بس الالفين اختفوووووووو 

وهالحركه صارت لريلي 

بنات والله اني متأكده من المبلغ كيف اختفن الالفيييييين مادري ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## محظوظه&مبروكه

متابعه كملي 

بنات بردوا قلبي ابي اعرف هم اللي خذوا بيزات ولا لأ بستخف كيف اختفت الالفين والمبلغ بديني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Lady Star

شـو يبون بالفلوس ؟!
عجيب والله !!

----------


## محظوظه&مبروكه

والله مادري بس شي يحير يني محد معي بالغرفه ومتأكده من المبلغ وين بتختفي لفلوس 

ما اظن تتبخر ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Stylish 5o5a

> أنا بأقولكم عني المواقف اللي صارت وياي
> ولو اني متأخرة بردي بس بأقول
> اول ماعرست ويوم خلصت إجازة ريلي وداوم
> عني صار لي موقف ماأنساه طول عمري
> كنت ساكنه عند أهل ريلي وكان لي ملحق برع بيتهم
> وبعيد حتى عنهم-ويعني كنت أقزر وقتي مرة اطالع التلفزيون
> مرة أرمس امي مرة اطلع عند حمياتي مرة اخبص وياهم فالمطبخ
> عاد في يوم كنت قاعدة وياهم وعقب ترخصت منهم عشان اروح بيتي
> وريلي كان دوام وقال من يخلص زامه بيرخصوه-كنت قاعدة فغرفة النوم
> ...


@@ بسسسسم الله
كمممملي كمممممممملي

----------


## Stylish 5o5a

> والله مادري بس شي يحير يني محد معي بالغرفه ومتأكده من المبلغ وين بتختفي لفلوس 
> 
> ما اظن تتبخر ؟؟؟؟؟


@@ تأكدي زين يمكن طاحو من ايدج وماشفتيهم او عطيتي ريلج ونسيتي
ترى احيانا الواحد ينسى

----------


## qmr.uae

انا يوم طلعت عن أهل ريلي خذت بيت بالأيجار
صراحة مادري كيف طاوعت ريلي وخذته
كبير هو وايد والله لو يشيلونه ويبنون فيه من اول
ويديد بتنبني فيه خمس او ست بيوت ماأبالغ والله
هذا بيت شعبي مال اول جديم يوم قبل يعطونهم البيوت اللي تكون
حيشانها كبيره وايد-وصراحة كان خرابه بمعنى الكلمة احنا اللي عدلناه
صبغ وبيبان وفرش والحمام وانتوا بكرامة غيرناه بكبره-المهم ماكنت ابات
فيه بروحي يوم ريلي موجود بس اتواجد ويوم ريلي دوام انا بيت اهلي
ويوم ربيت بولدي الثاني كان مافيه دم وعطوه دم في مستشفى الوصل 
وعطوني بعد شهرين مراجعة وانا ابدا" ماأقعد في البيت الا بوجود ريلي
ويوم كان الموعد رحنا المستشفى ويوم ردينا نزلني ريلي ع العصر وخذى
ولدي العود وكان ذيج الأيام عمرة سنه ونص-وانا قلت بأرقد شوي
اويه ياريتني رحت وياه-اونه بأرتاح والله ماشفت الراحة
اول شيء سمعت شيء طاع ع الصقف(صقف الغرفة اللي كنت فيها)
خفت وايد ودقيت لريلي قلت له جي جي قال لا لا تخافي هذول شباب
ينقعون شلق برع-قلت له خيبة وين شلق والصوت فوق سطح الغرفة
قلت له لا هذا صوت شيء طاح-المهم اونه هدى فيني وبند عني 
انا تميت فمكاني اتنافض من الزيغة شوي سمعت الصوت مرة ثانية
بس هالمرة كان قريب عندي فالغرفة-ورديت ادق لريلي وخبرته قال انزين
انا ارمسج اللحين قومي شوفي برع الغرفة فيه شيء والا لا
طلعت فالصالة ماشفت شيء قلت له ماشي قال دشي الغرفة الثانية
عاد هذي غرفة عادية بس انا مسوتنها ميلس-والله العظيم اول مابطلت 
الباب شفت شيء شرات البياض والله ابيض ابيض خطف من جدامي 
واختفى انا خفت وتميت اصيح وريلي يرمسني يقول بلاج انا مب رايمة
ارمس-وبسرعة يا من برع والله اني مرضت وتميت طايحة فالفراش
ماكنت ادري شو هاه اللي شفته شبح مثل مايقولون والا شيء 
تهيأ لي لأني سمعت الصوت وخفت-بس والله ماأجذب عليكم وايد
سوالف صارت لي فهالبيت دوم اسمع عيالي يصيحوا يوم اروح اشوفهم
ألاقيهم راقدين-اسمع احد يبطل الباب(باب الصالة من البيبان الثجيلة اللي
يوم تنفتح صوتها ينسمع) بس يوم اطلع ماأشوف احد-وتعرفوا بعد مرة
في هذا الصيف كان ريلي دوامه يوم بيومين واليوم اللي هو مب موجود
فيه هالسوالف تكثر-فمرة كنت ارقد عيالي وكنت اتريا الساعة اتي 2 بالليل
عشان ادق لريلي اوعيه عشان يروح يبدل الشفت ويمسك زام-والله والله
سمعت صوت ياي صوب زاويه من الغرفة والصوت عالي بس الرمسة
ماتنفهم-وايد خفت وبس قعدت أقرأ آية الكرسي بصوت عالي اختفى الصوت
وبعد بأقولكم شيء غريب يصير ويانا فالبيت وانا صار لي ثمان سنين
فهالبيت هالشي خلاني اتعود عليه-يوم نبى نطلع من البيت بس من نطلع
من باب الصالة الين باب الحوي نشم ريحة دخون روعة بمعنى الكلمة
من نطلع من البيت ماتنشم الريحة يعني بس فالبيت هالريحة 
يوم اقول لأمي تقول هذول اهل البيت يدخنون البيت كل ليله وتوصيني
احافظ ع بيتي واشغل دوم القرآن-وايد اسمع اصوات ومرات احس
بضيج وابى اطلع من البيت واروح اي مكان اسكن فيه بس ماأروم 
بيتي ماخلص بعده-وبعد اقول حالي احسن عن غيري يمكن هم قصدهم
يخوفوني شوي بس مالدرجة يأذوني.
بس الحمدلله اهم شيء الواحد يقرآ قرآن ويحافظ ع الصلاة ويقرآ اذكار
الصباح والمساء-وماعليه شر إن شاء الله-ادري طولت عليكم بس بأقولكم
شيء عدال بيتي واحد من هذول اللي يقولون عنهم "سحار"كنت اخاف
منه وايد بس مع اللحين اطنش وماأسوي سالفة

----------


## الحياة***

يلا كملمواااااا

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> اليوم صار معاي شي غريب كان عندي مبلغ 7500 عديتهم وطلعت منهم 1000 درهم ومتأكده ماأخذت غير ال1000
> 
> وبنفس الوقت عديتهم ثاني مره حتى اتأكد من الباقي لقيتهم ناقصين 2000 عديتهم مره ومرتين وثلاث بس الالفين اختفوووووووو 
> 
> وهالحركه صارت لريلي 
> 
> بنات والله اني متأكده من المبلغ كيف اختفن الالفيييييين مادري ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


الغلا مرة زوجة اخوي خبرتني ان فلوسها تختفي


ولما سألت ريلي قال لما يكون عندها مبلغ تحفظها بمكان مغلق 

علبة داخل الكبت ويكون مسكر والله يستر  :Smile:

----------


## محظوظه&مبروكه

> @@ تأكدي زين يمكن طاحو من ايدج وماشفتيهم او عطيتي ريلج ونسيتي
> ترى احيانا الواحد ينسى


حبيبتي متاكده من المبلغ لأني اسجل المبلغ اللي اخذه 





> يحـــــ ام يى 
> إقتباس:
> الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محظوظه&مبروكه مشاهدة المشاركة
> اليوم صار معاي شي غريب كان عندي مبلغ 7500 عديتهم وطلعت منهم 1000 درهم ومتأكده ماأخذت غير ال1000
> 
> وبنفس الوقت عديتهم ثاني مره حتى اتأكد من الباقي لقيتهم ناقصين 2000 عديتهم مره ومرتين وثلاث بس الالفين اختفوووووووو
> 
> وهالحركه صارت لريلي
> 
> ...





> ولما سألت ريلي قال لما يكون عندها مبلغ تحفظها بمكان مغلق
> 
> علبة داخل الكبت ويكون مسكر والله يستر


الله يستر والله صرت اوسوس احيانا اكذب عمري اقول يمكن صارفه المبلغ وناسيييه بس لما صار الموقف الريلي تأكدت انهم يختفون

----------


## كشيخه بوظبي

مرحباااا 

بخبركم هالفتره شو صار لي خاصه اني مهمله ما اقول الاذكااار 

مشكلتي ما اقدر ارقد بصعوبه ودووم احسن فيني شي بس مطنشه للعلم كنت محافظه عالاذكار يوميا والحين نسيت بعضهااا 

انا خبرتكم قبل ان فيني مس منهم والشيخ قالي انتي ماذيتهم يمكن صبيت ماي حار من دون ما اسمي ولا رشيت بودره سم على الحشرات ..... شغلتي وطبعااا من دون ما اسمي وانا وااايد عصبيه 


ترى احلامي تخرررع وتفسيرهاااا وتكون من الشيطاان 

المهم ظهر العيد رقدت ... اقولكم توني بغفل الا احس ان حد ربط لساني وتكلم وما تذكرت الكلام اللي قاله بس نشيت بعد طلوع الروح وانا قلبي يراقع من الخووف 
وكلمت شيخ قال يا عين يا اذيه من الجن ... قلت ماشي غير اذيه منهم لاني دووم ما اروم ارقد احس ان في حد يخنقني وما ارووم اتنفس 

وعقب عطاني الشيخ بعض الايات اقراهااا قبل النوووم والحمدلله ارتحت نفسياااا وقمت انااام

----------


## * ام خماس *

> فيه قصص تخوووووووووف تبغوووها؟


اكيييييييييييييد نباهاااااا

لكن في خااطري سؤاال بنااات ^^

هل الانسااان عند الخوف يكون عرضه لتلبس الجن له ؟

يعني يوم يكون خايف سهل يتلبسونه الجن ؟

----------


## qmr.uae

والله خوف صراحة 
بس الواحد يذكر الله دوم
يعني خواتي رطبوا لسانكم بذكر 
الله ليل نهار بالقرآن وبالأذكار
ودوم أقروا على عماركم وعلى عيالكم
الصغار الله يحفظ عيالي وعيالكم يارب

----------


## بنت المذكور

> اكيييييييييييييد نباهاااااا
> 
> لكن في خااطري سؤاال بنااات ^^
> 
> هل الانسااان عند الخوف يكون عرضه لتلبس الجن له ؟
> 
> يعني يوم يكون خايف سهل يتلبسونه الجن ؟


هي اللي اعرفه عند الخووف الشديد والعصبيه الشديده واللي يسمع اغااني واايد واللي ييلس عند الزواايا واللي يطالع عمره بالمنظره بالليل اكثر عرضه لتلبس والله العاالم

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> اكيييييييييييييد نباهاااااا
> 
> لكن في خااطري سؤاال بنااات ^^
> 
> هل الانسااان عند الخوف يكون عرضه لتلبس الجن له ؟
> 
> يعني يوم يكون خايف سهل يتلبسونه الجن ؟


الي يخاف من العفريت يطلعلوا  :Smile:

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> * ام خماس * 
> اكيييييييييييييد نباهاااااا


 انا صار لي مرة اني شفت جن _ والعياذ بالله _ ومتلبس قطو ، السالفة وما هي انو احنا في فيلا وفي باب فتحة صغيرة من تحت دخل من تحته قطو لونه اسووود واحدب ! ايه احدب والمهم وانا واختي لولو كنا نلعب ((ذاك الوقت كنت سنة اولى ابتدائي )) ولا اختي تشوف القطوة وطبعا من عادة الصغار قامت تسب بالقطوة وفجأة قالت القطوة - والعياذ بالله - : كولي ...(( انتو تعرفون الباقي ))
واختي انفجعت وانا قمت من الخوف بكيت وجات خالاتي وامي ودخلونا البيت وقالو خليكم جوا وراحو ضربو القطوة بقدور المطبخ (( ماما ما كانت معهم )) وانا قاعده ابكي وا
بس الحين انا واختي لولو الوحيدات الي متذكرات هذي القطوة وكلما اقول لأحد من العائلة عنها يقولو
انتي انجنيتي ؟؟ بس اختي تقول انا كمان اتذكره
اللهم اعوذ بك من الشيطان الرجيم والجن


منقوووووول

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

بخبركم قصتي مع رفيجتي وهذي من كم يوم انا ام يحيى مب منقولة


كنا تقريبا اغلب الايام نسهر انا وهي ونتكلم بالمسن (صوت) ونتحاور ونشوف مواضيع 

وهي ترسلي مواضيع واشوفها وانا كنت متعمقة بموضوع يخوف


والا اسمع حد يقول : هووهوهوهوهوهو 
والصوت مستمر خفيف بس انا اسمعه هوهوهوهوهوهوهو

خلاص الدم نشف فيني وصارخ فلانة شفيج بسم الله فلانة وهي تقول ها ما فيني شيء 

والله اااااااااااه قلبي وقف تدرون شو حصلت 


حصلت الاخت راسلة لي رابط يوتيوب وانا فاتحته من غير ما اعرف والرابط عن خدامة مسحورة وتصارخ 
هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## نم نم مي

هههههههههه

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

منقول 



عاد انا الحين بقولكم عن بيت جدتي المسكوووووووووووووووووووون واللي جنبه بيت مهجور وجنبهم بعد بيت مهجور

مواقف كثيييييييييير كثيييييييير مره

انا واخوي اذا رحنا عند عيال خالي وبنات خالي نقوم نلعب فوق بالدور الاخيييير عشان الاهل يقولون مانبي ازعاج عاد نطلع فوق ونلعب واحد طش وهالالعاب اخوي قاعد يلاحقنا عاد شاف واحد نفس ولد خالي طلع للسطح يجرري ولحقه اخوي يحسبه ولد خالي ويقوله " اطلع اطلع شايفك" ويقول الا اسمع ولد خالي يناديني وهو تحت وصار ازرق اخوي ...



ومره كنا قاعدين كلنا نتقهوى في المجلس كلنا انا وامي وجدتي وخالتي واخواني فجاة شفنا واحد يررررررركض للدرج لابس تي شرت اصفر وبنطلون اممم ناسيه بس والله هذاك كلنا شفناه حتى بعد كلنا رحنا نشوووف وننادي محد يرد ولااحد فيه اصلا ...


ومره خالتي تقول " هي غفتها فوق اخر الدور" تقول كنت سهرانه بالليل ماجاني النوم نزلت تحت الدور الارضي بروح المطبخ اجيبلي اكل جعت تقول وتشوف وحده زي الخدامه حقتهم لابسه منديل اخضر وتكنس تقول خالتي اول شي ناديتها ديان .. ديان " اسم الشغاله" تقول ماترد عليها تقول خالتي طرت لغرفتي من الخوف ...


وهذا موقف بعد خالتي يوم انها ماكانت كبيره مره تنام هي واخوها اللي هو خالي سوا في غرفه فووووق وفوق الغرفه اللي ينامون فيها فيه غرفه بالسطح نسميها " المبيت " اللي نحط فيها الاغراض اللي مانبها يعني مثل المخزن تقول خالتي مايخلوننا ننام من الطق يدقون عليهم طول الليل ...

ومره خالتي تتفرج على التلفزيون بغرفتها تقول كان عندي كيس فاضي على جنب وشوي الا كانه رجل دعست عليه انغفص الكيس يعني ..

ومره برضه تتفرج على التلفزيون وكان عندها صحن فيه قارورة دوا تقول يحركون الدوا على الصحن كله ويلعبون فيه ...




ومره بنت خالي قالتلي " هم ساكنين طبعا مع جدتي في البيت المسكون " ساكنين فوووق المهم تقول امي وابوي واخواني راحوا السوق قالوالي تروحين قلت لا بتفرج على الفلم تقول وقعدت لحاالي وانا اتفرج علىالفلم اسمع بالصاله طق تقول طنشت عادي وتقول الصوت يزيد تقول رحت اشوف الا تلقى وحده زي الخدامه قاعده تكوي تناديها تقول حليمه .. حليمه ماترد عليها واصلا ماشافت وجهها بنت خالي تقول صرت صفرا ونزلت على طول تحت عند جدتي ....



وبعد زمان يوم كنا ساكنين عندهم كنا ماخذين الدور اللي تحت المهم كان متسلط علينا قطو دايم دايم دايم يجي يتبول عند شباكنا لونه اسود ومايخاف طبعا اكيد منهم ....


وفيه قطو هالايام متسلط بعد والله انه مايخاف مننا تصدقون انه قبل امس او قبل ثلاث ايام كذا كنت عندهم وقاعدين في المجلس نشوفه طالع مع الدرج ومكمل طريقه مع الاسياب سبحان الله عارف الطريق اللي يودي على فوق !! كذا مايلفلف يدور لا على طول يعرف وين يروح يطلع ويندس او يختفي وفجاه نلقاه تحت ...


ومره اخوي يوم كان صغير كانوا دايم يخطفووونه تقوم امي تدوره وتقوم كل البيت ويدورونه يدرورنه مايلقونه الا في المجلس اللي فوق بالظلااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااام مسكين اخوي ياما شاف منهم ....


وانا يوم نقلنا عنهم صرت دايما احلم في البت انه فيه منهم وخاااااااااااااااااااصة في مجلس معين دايم احلم فيه انه يطلع منه ومره حلمت اني عندهم واحس بضعف وثقققققققققققل مره واقعد اقرى عليهم اية الكرسي وانا بالحلم ويختفون ........


هذا بعض اللي اذكرة من بيت جدتي ......



بقول بعد عن الاشياء اللي تصير في الشقه اللي كنا ساكنين فيها من جد رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررع ب مدري امي وابوي كيف تحملوا وصبروا فيها

----------


## * ام خماس *

> الي يخاف من العفريت يطلعلوا


الحمد لله اناا متعوده ع هالسواالف ^^

لاني شاايفه 00لكن خوااتي يخاافن 00واختي قاالت لي هالمعلومه 0

ياا بناات الي تخااف لا تدخل هالموضوع ولا تشوف افلااام الرعب خخخخ


نصيحه لوجه الله ^_*

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

منقوووووووووووووووووول

عاد انا بقول قصتي في البر:::::::::::


يوم الخميس رحت البر وكان جنبنا على بعد 4متر بيت جد اخوي بالرضاعة(اذا فهمتو يعني اخوي راضع مع بنت خالتي ويطلع جد ابوها يعني جد اخوي)وقال خالي اذا تبون الحمام الله يكرمكم روحوا هالبيت فية كل شىء

المهم رحنا نتمشى انا وبنات خالي وجانا فضول على هالبيت ونبي نشوفة بس كان ظلام فخافوا يروحون له وانا زادني الفضول وسكت وبعد نص ساعة رحت للجيب باخذ لي ببسي من التلاجة اطلع حرتي فية وهو بعيد عن جلسة الحريم شوي فرحت كان تجيني:::

























بنت خالـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــتي ههههها متاكدة اتخرعتوا

وتقولي خلينا نروح البيت ونشوف وانا قبلت لاتها طبعها زيي ملقوووووفة وتحب تكتشف والله ياخوياتي واروح معاها ويوم اشوف اننا قربنا من البيت الا وجسمي يتقشعرررررر وندخل ونتفرج ونخرج واحنا على الطريق جالسين نهرج واهرجها عنكم وعن قصصكم عن الجن وتقولي نكت واضحك وانا ميتة ضحك دخلت على الحريم الا واشــــــــــــــوف



























بنت خالتي جالسة معهم واسبها ليش سبقتيني ومن هالهرج والحريم مستغربييين
واقولها انت كنتي ورااي ايش جابك قدامي تقولي وين وراك الله يهديك وانا ما طلعت من هنا من المغرب واقولها بلا كذب انا توني باقول للحريم اننا رحنا البيت لاتخافين والبنت تحلف وتقولي ما رحت عاااااد انا وجهي راح بني من الخوف واقول للحريم ترى انا و000 رحنا بيت الجد تونا ويقولون الحريم يالكذابة صرفيها عشان ما نهاوشك لحالك اصلا000من اول جالسة هنا من المغرب واحلف لهم وهم موراضين يصدقون واعود واقول لهم القصة من اول لين ما جيتهم الخيمة ولا اشوف اللي منررررعب واللي يضحك واللي يسمي ووووو
المهم وقالولي انة جني مو بنت خالتي واصارخ والم خوالي كلهم وعيالهم ورجاجيل خالاتي علي واقولهم اتركوا قدركم وعشاكم وياالله خلونا نمشي ولا تقولون كلمة عااااد الكل شافني متخرعة بس مشوا لين البيت ونزلنا وجلسوا الحريم يقرون علي وانا افكر باللي قلتة له عنكم وعن قصصكم واسب فيهم الحين اكيد بيسوون فيني شىء واقرى وارقي يومي للحين ماسووا شىء اكيد يحضرون لشىء كبييييييييرررررررر لييييييييييي!!!!!! وما ادرى كان يحضرون لكم انتم بعد !!!هها

وسلالالالالالالالالالالامتكم

----------


## * ام خماس *

> هي اللي اعرفه عند الخووف الشديد والعصبيه الشديده واللي يسمع اغااني واايد واللي ييلس عند الزواايا واللي يطالع عمره بالمنظره بالليل اكثر عرضه لتلبس والله العاالم


بسم الله علينااااا

الله يكافيناا شرهم ياارب

مشكورة فديتج

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> الحمد لله اناا متعوده ع هالسواالف ^^
> 
> لاني شاايفه 00لكن خوااتي يخاافن 00واختي قاالت لي هالمعلومه 0
> 
> ياا بناات الي تخااف لا تدخل هالموضوع ولا تشوف افلااام الرعب خخخخ
> 
> 
> نصيحه لوجه الله ^_*


من سنة تابعت هذا الموضوع واول ما تباعته خلاص مب قادرة انام من الخوف وريلي يسكر الليت ويخلي الغرفة ظلممممممممة وانا اموت خوف ولما اصحى وما احصله جنبي انقز من السرير واتم انتظره عند باب الحمام لكن بعدين تعودت

يمكن لأنه كان عندنا ببيتنا وانا صغيرة من قوم بوحرفين  :Smile:  كانوا طيبين يحليلهم بس يكسرون الصحون.. :Smile:

----------


## * ام خماس *

ام يحيى قصصج تخوف وااايد00بسم الله

لكن القصه الاخير لج وله منقول ؟

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

بنت المذكور وانتي الصاجة كلامج صحيح

وبعدين رمي الموية الحارة بدون تسمية 

المناقز بدون تسمية (لأن يمكن تنقزين على حد منهم فجأة)


لبس الملابس بدون تسمية 

وكل الي ذكرته عن تجربة من الاهل تلبسهم جني لهذا الاسباب

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

لا يا قلبي نسيت اكتب منقول  :Smile: 

لو هذا الموقف صار لي ما بتحصليني هني  :Smile:

----------


## * ام خماس *

> من سنة تابعت هذا الموضوع واول ما تباعته خلاص مب قادرة انام من الخوف وريلي يسكر الليت ويخلي الغرفة ظلممممممممة وانا اموت خوف ولما اصحى وما احصله جنبي انقز من السرير واتم انتظره عند باب الحمام لكن بعدين تعودت
> 
> يمكن لأنه كان عندنا ببيتنا وانا صغيرة من قوم بوحرفين  كانوا طيبين يحليلهم بس يكسرون الصحون..


اذا كاان ع الصحون يكسرون ع رااحتهم خخخخ

انااا مرتين شفت قوم بو حرفين لكن ماا ضروني الحمد لله 0

مرة شفت حرمه ياالسه في الصااله ولاابسه عبااه سوده ومتغشيه يعني مثل 

العيايز 00ومره قمت من النوم ولا اشوف ذااك الشبح الاسود واااقف عند السرير

بس الجنب الي يرقد به ريلي 00يوم خبرت ريلي وسأل مطوع

قااله هذاا الي في امك يااي يلعوزك لانك ترااده بالكلااام يوم ينزل ع امك !!

والحين من فتره الحمد لله ماا شفت شي 00لكن اشوف افلااام الرعب 

احب اشوفهااا ما باليد حيله ^^ خخخخ

----------


## * ام خماس *

> لا يا قلبي نسيت اكتب منقول 
> 
> لو هذا الموقف صار لي ما بتحصليني هني


خخخخخخخ

وين بتكونين ؟!!

سؤاال يسدح نفسه ويجلب نفسه خخخخ

الحمد لله طلع منقول ^^

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> اذا كاان ع الصحون يكسرون ع رااحتهم خخخخ
> 
> انااا مرتين شفت قوم بو حرفين لكن ماا ضروني الحمد لله 0
> 
> مرة شفت حرمه ياالسه في الصااله ولاابسه عبااه سوده ومتغشيه يعني مثل 
> 
> العيايز 00ومره قمت من النوم ولا اشوف ذااك الشبح الاسود واااقف عند السرير
> 
> بس الجنب الي يرقد به ريلي 00يوم خبرت ريلي وسأل مطوع
> ...


تصدقين ام خماس ثلاث بيوت انتقلنا وثلاثتهم فيهم قوم بسم الله

لكن ما يأذون والاصوات قليلة لكن الي لعوزنا صج الي يكسر الصحون واغلب الوقت يدخل غرفة الوالدة :Smile: 
كنا نشوفه مثل الخيال الاسود وسريع

والله ايام مدري كيف صبرنا وسكتنا وعادي الامر كان بالمرة كم مرة صار موقف لي لكن عادي اضحك ونعرف انه هم!

لكن اذا تم حد بروحه بالبيت من اخواني يا ويله ما يخلوه بحاله

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> خخخخخخخ
> 
> وين بتكونين ؟!!
> 
> سؤاال يسدح نفسه ويجلب نفسه خخخخ
> 
> الحمد لله طلع منقول ^^


ههههههههههههه

يمكن تصيبني ازمة نفسية وادخل مستشفى المجانين

الله يبعدهم عنا يارب

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

منقووووول


احنا ساكنين بالرياض

وكان في غرفه عيالي دباديب ودمى الكبير والصغير بعض منهم ما يقل سعره عن 400 ريال

كان ولدي الكبير عمره 3 او 4 سنوات >>> الحين عمره 11 سنه

ودايم يصيح ويستاحش وما يحب يلعب الا عند رجولي من الخوف

كنت متخوفه من الدمي بس احبهم ومتحسفه فيهم

جا لزوجي انتداب لمنطقه ثانيه وكنا نجي كل اسبوعين او 3

كنت اروح لاهلي وهو في البيت

مره جينا اجازه شهر رحنا لبيتنا

مره وانا نايمه (((((((((واقسم بالله ان هذا اللي صار )))))))))

جاني جاثوم بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وكان زوجي جمبي

لما راح الجاثوم وفتحت عيوني بسم الله على وعيالي الله خير حافظا وهو ارحم الراحمين

شفت في زاويه السرير على الارض من جهتي من لم رجولي كلب اسود وعيونه تلمع ويطالعني

قسم بالله كني اشوفه الحين

سميت بالرحمن وما جاني النوم ولما صحى زوجي الصبح قلت له

وجبت كيس زباله وجمعت الدباديب كلها صغيرها وكبيرها

وعلى طول الزباااااااااااااااااله

وقلت اذا هذا اللي يشوفه ولدي

ما ينلام

وللامانه اول ما تزوجت كنت اول اسمع صوت احد (( زي صوت الجزم ))) طالعه الدرج ونازله

بس لما جبت الشغاله وصارت غرفه السطح تستخدم وصرت اقرا قران واسمع الاذاعه

كل شي راح

واهم شي الادعيه

----------


## * ام خماس *

> تصدقين ام خماس ثلاث بيوت انتقلنا وثلاثتهم فيهم قوم بسم الله
> 
> لكن ما يأذون والاصوات قليلة لكن الي لعوزنا صج الي يكسر الصحون واغلب الوقت يدخل غرفة الوالدة
> كنا نشوفه مثل الخيال الاسود وسريع
> 
> والله ايام مدري كيف صبرنا وسكتنا وعادي الامر كان بالمرة كم مرة صار موقف لي لكن عادي اضحك ونعرف انه هم!
> 
> لكن اذا تم حد بروحه بالبيت من اخواني يا ويله ما يخلوه بحاله



فيه نااس تتعود لكن تتأثر باقي حياتها ؟

الواالد الله يرحمه رباا في بيت فيه قوم بو حرفين من طفولته وهو متعايش

معاهم00لكن يوم نسأله ونحن صغاار كان يقول لاتصدقون هالسواالف 

عسب ما يخوفناا00لكن يوم كبرنااا قالناا انه عادي تعودو وهم ما بيضرونكم بأذن الله 00الله يرحم موتانا وموتى المسلمين ياارب

----------


## cute uae

> بخبركم قصتي مع رفيجتي وهذي من كم يوم انا ام يحيى مب منقولة
> 
> 
> كنا تقريبا اغلب الايام نسهر انا وهي ونتكلم بالمسن (صوت) ونتحاور ونشوف مواضيع 
> 
> وهي ترسلي مواضيع واشوفها وانا كنت متعمقة بموضوع يخوف
> 
> 
> والا اسمع حد يقول : هووهوهوهوهوهو 
> ...


ههههههههههههه

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

اااااااااب  :Smile:

----------


## qmr.uae

:'(
لاتخوفوني خلاص انا بأقعد شهر كامل في البيت بروحي انا وعيالي
ريلي مب موجود-لو مب مدارس كنت بأفل بيت أهلي :Smile: 
لا لا الحمدلله الواحد يتوكل على الله ومابيصيبنا إلا اللي ربنا كاتبنه.

----------


## سمسومه الحلوه

> اكيييييييييييييد نباهاااااا
> 
> لكن في خااطري سؤاال بنااات ^^
> 
> هل الانسااان عند الخوف يكون عرضه لتلبس الجن له ؟
> 
> يعني يوم يكون خايف سهل يتلبسونه الجن ؟




اعتقد يوم يكون خايف ومعصب بعد

----------


## qmr.uae

صباحكم خير وسعادة يارب
راحوا عيالي المدرسة وقلت اكتب لكم شو صار لي
البارحة شكلي كنت صدق خايفة وخوفوني زيادة.
كنت مشغلة قناة المجد للقرآن
ورقدت وكل نص ساعة انتبه واحس بشي غريب
بس اطنش وارقد لين الساعة ثلاث وشي
حسيت ان صوت القرآن اختفى انا استغربت
بس مرات تستوي عندي القناة تنقطع شوي وترد مرة ثانية
المهم انا قلت يمكن جي-ورديت رقدت
بس غفلت شوي وانتبه على ولدي اللي في ثاني روضة
ينش من فراشه ويفتح باب الغرفة ويطلع هذا مايطلع من
الغرفة الا يوم انا اطلع وياه يوعيني إذا يبى يروح الحمام
او اذا يبى ماي.
المهم انا خفت وعلى طول طلعت وراه قلت له وين بتروح
تعال ارقد-اقول له تبى تروح الحمام قال لا ابى اشغل التلفزيون
انا قلت له تعال ارقد شو تبى التلفزيون-ودخلته يرقد
انا مارحت اشوف التلفزيون ذيج الساعة-المهم مارقدت لين اذن 
الفجر-يوم طلعت عشان اروح أتوضأ انصدمت صراحة
شفت التلفزيون مبند من الرسيفر ومن التلفزيون
قلت شو هاه منو بنده-عقب قلت لا اكيد هذي الشغالة
بس الشغالة ارقادها ثجيل من الخاطر
انا قلت بسألها يمكن حست ان صوت القرآن وايد عالي
وبندت التلفزيون بس مالها مصلحة تبند او تشغل
المهم يوم يات ست ونص رحت وسألتها هاي بروحها
أنصدمت قالت انا مابندته اصلا" قرآن مايتبند يحفظنا
قلت لها عيل منو مبندنه هي بعد بروحها خافت.
أنزين حكيت السالفة لربيعتي قالت لي ماأقرأ هالقصص واشغل سورة
البقرة-شوي تذكرت الموقف اللي صار الساعة ثلاث-وقلت لربيعتي
ولدي نش وقال بأروح أشغل التلفزيون-اقولها أميييه مالها تفسير بندوا التلفزيون ووعوا ولدي
عشان يشغله-قالت شغلي قرآن 
انتوا شو رايكم بهالموقف-والله خفت من الخاطر

----------


## LOVE DUBAI

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا اخاااااااااااااااااااف من هالسوالف وااااااااااااااااااابد جباااااااااااااااااااانه

اللهم سكنهم في مساكنهم*

----------


## * ام خماس *

> صباحكم خير وسعادة يارب
> راحوا عيالي المدرسة وقلت اكتب لكم شو صار لي
> البارحة شكلي كنت صدق خايفة وخوفوني زيادة.
> كنت مشغلة قناة المجد للقرآن
> ورقدت وكل نص ساعة انتبه واحس بشي غريب
> بس اطنش وارقد لين الساعة ثلاث وشي
> حسيت ان صوت القرآن اختفى انا استغربت
> بس مرات تستوي عندي القناة تنقطع شوي وترد مرة ثانية
> المهم انا قلت يمكن جي-ورديت رقدت
> ...


بسم الله ع ولدج 00اقري عليه دوم قبل النوم فديتج0

الصرااحه ماا افتي بهالشغلااات لكنهم اذا كانوا مب مسلمين القراايه تأذيهم

بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء لا في الارض ولا في السمااء 0

----------


## qmr.uae

الله يحفظنا يارب
ويحفظ عيالي وعيالكم 
وعيال المسلمين أجمعين

----------


## اهلين و سهلين

اليوم نشيت من رقادي ع حلم و عقبها سمعت جرس البيت مع ان الساعه 2 و نص الفير و كلهم رقود لان وراهم دوامات

خبرت ربيعتي قالت لي تحلمين اقولها والله سمعت 


اممممممممممممممممي زايغه ما ادري يمكن حد دق الجرس

----------


## Stylish 5o5a

قبل يومين تقريبا حنا دوامات مدارس يعني
المهم رحت انام من وقت اظن الساعه 9 رحت عشان انام 
وماياني النوم وانا فالفراش ف خذت الجوال ولبست السماعات وشغلت اغاني وقعدت اسمع قلت اسلي نفسي الين يجيني النوم خخخ وقعدت احوس فجوالي الثاني وتميت تقريبا لين الساعه 12 ماذكر بالضبط بس شي جي 
المهم انا سريري من اليسار لاصق فاليدار
وانا يوم كنت منسدحه كنت صاده على يساري يعني كنت منسدحه على جنبي اليسار 
وبعدين يوم نعست شلت السماعات وبندت الاغاني وحطيت التلفونات تحت المخده وصديت صوب اليمين تدرون وش شفت ؟  :Frown: 
شفت بويهي يعني وجها لوجه واحد اسووود قصير ورقبته طويله وضعيفه كانه افريقي 100% ووجها لوجه يعني ويهه بويهي  :Frown:  وحنا ماعندنا يهال فالبيت يعني اصغرنا قريب ويوصل طولي ولا عندنا احد بهالضعف ورقبته هالطول ولا احد بلون هالبشره :S
زين ماصادتني جلطه دماغيه وجلطه قلبيه وكلللل العلل العالميه 
تقريبا 3 ثواني هو بويهي وانا مو مستوعبه من صدمه وطايح قلبي ماحركت ساكن بس اطالعه وهو كأنه مبتسم مدري لان مايبين فالظللمه
3 ثواني تقريبا ونزل تحت السرير بسسسرعه 
وانا على طول غطيت راسي باللحاف ولا شلته بعد من الخوف  :Frown:

----------


## ام احمد 1997

> انا احس هالشي صحيح
> 
> انا درست ف جامعة الخليج وكان عندنا بنات من عمان بصراحة انا ما كنت اعرف عن الين شي ابدااااااااااااااااااااااا و المواقف اللي كتبتها قبل صارتلي العام بس !
> 
> بس في سوالف خبروني عنها هالبنات من 3 سنين واذكر منهن:
> 
> - وحدة كانت تقولي عن السحار البشر الاوادم اللي ياكلونه والي يشغلونه عندهم واهلهم يتحرونهم ماتوا و هالناس مثلا يوم يبطلون قبورهم ما يلقون جثة بس يلقون جذع نخلة واستوت ف كذا مقبرة
> 
> ومثال عندهم كان واحد ولد شوي متين وحبوب كل حارتهم تحبه مرة من المرات كان راجع من عرس هو وربيعه بس ربيعه ابطا عليه ما اتذكر المهم حصلوه الصبح ف الضواحي يالس و راسه مرجع ع ورا جنه رقبته مكسورة و طبعا ميت وما يعرفون منو جتله بس يقولون ماكول و العياذ بالله
> ...


_السلام عليكم انا بعد بخبركم سالفة عن جن والسحرة مال عمان وحدة من اهلنا امها كانت رايحة عمان فمنطقة غريبة راحت عند ناس ما تعرفهم عقب الفليل الابوه شلها وهي كانت مريضة وهو راح عند البوس مال الجن عشان يذبحونها لما شافها البوس انها مريضة قال حق الريال هاي مريض و انت يايبنها عندنا عقب ردوها وقالو لها اذا خبرت احد بيذبحونها ويوم اتقوم الصبح اتشوف ولد الريال مو موجود عقب يوم الحرمة عرفت راحت ذبحت ريلها عشان مايذبح بقية الي فالبيت و الريال كان سا حر بس هذه الي اعرفه يوم عرفت السلحر مات عقب خبرت كل حد_

----------


## الجرح H

up up

----------


## * ام خماس *

> قبل يومين تقريبا حنا دوامات مدارس يعني
> المهم رحت انام من وقت اظن الساعه 9 رحت عشان انام 
> وماياني النوم وانا فالفراش ف خذت الجوال ولبست السماعات وشغلت اغاني وقعدت اسمع قلت اسلي نفسي الين يجيني النوم خخخ وقعدت احوس فجوالي الثاني وتميت تقريبا لين الساعه 12 ماذكر بالضبط بس شي جي 
> المهم انا سريري من اليسار لاصق فاليدار
> وانا يوم كنت منسدحه كنت صاده على يساري يعني كنت منسدحه على جنبي اليسار 
> وبعدين يوم نعست شلت السماعات وبندت الاغاني وحطيت التلفونات تحت المخده وصديت صوب اليمين تدرون وش شفت ؟ 
> شفت بويهي يعني وجها لوجه واحد اسووود قصير ورقبته طويله وضعيفه كانه افريقي 100% ووجها لوجه يعني ويهه بويهي  وحنا ماعندنا يهال فالبيت يعني اصغرنا قريب ويوصل طولي ولا عندنا احد بهالضعف ورقبته هالطول ولا احد بلون هالبشره :S
> زين ماصادتني جلطه دماغيه وجلطه قلبيه وكلللل العلل العالميه 
> تقريبا 3 ثواني هو بويهي وانا مو مستوعبه من صدمه وطايح قلبي ماحركت ساكن بس اطالعه وهو كأنه مبتسم مدري لان مايبين فالظللمه
> ...


 :12 (80): 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم عليج 00الصرااحة لو انااا منج بيغمى عليه هييج السااعه

ويوقف قلبي 0

 :Ast Green:

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم عليج 00الصرااحة لو انااا منج بيغمى عليه هييج السااعه
> 
> ويوقف قلبي 0


وييييييييييييييين تبغين ام خماس اخر الليل داخلة الموضوع انا شفت اسمج ودخلت 
ههههههه مغمضة عيوني ما اقرء ليييين الصبح يصبح ان شاء الله

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> قبل يومين تقريبا حنا دوامات مدارس يعني
> المهم رحت انام من وقت اظن الساعه 9 رحت عشان انام 
> وماياني النوم وانا فالفراش ف خذت الجوال ولبست السماعات وشغلت اغاني وقعدت اسمع قلت اسلي نفسي الين يجيني النوم خخخ وقعدت احوس فجوالي الثاني وتميت تقريبا لين الساعه 12 ماذكر بالضبط بس شي جي 
> المهم انا سريري من اليسار لاصق فاليدار
> وانا يوم كنت منسدحه كنت صاده على يساري يعني كنت منسدحه على جنبي اليسار 
> وبعدين يوم نعست شلت السماعات وبندت الاغاني وحطيت التلفونات تحت المخده وصديت صوب اليمين تدرون وش شفت ؟ 
> شفت بويهي يعني وجها لوجه واحد اسووود قصير ورقبته طويله وضعيفه كانه افريقي 100% ووجها لوجه يعني ويهه بويهي  وحنا ماعندنا يهال فالبيت يعني اصغرنا قريب ويوصل طولي ولا عندنا احد بهالضعف ورقبته هالطول ولا احد بلون هالبشره :S
> زين ماصادتني جلطه دماغيه وجلطه قلبيه وكلللل العلل العالميه 
> تقريبا 3 ثواني هو بويهي وانا مو مستوعبه من صدمه وطايح قلبي ماحركت ساكن بس اطالعه وهو كأنه مبتسم مدري لان مايبين فالظللمه
> ...


تدرين اذا انتي تذكرين الله الجن ما يقرب صوبج لانج تكونين اقوى عنهم لكن لما تسمعين اغاني يظهرون الله يهديج يارب

اعرف وحدة ترقص بالليل هي وصديقتها ومشغلين اغاني وطلع لهم بعد فجأة وكان بس راس ويخووووف والجسم مثل الدخان وفجأة اختفى وبعدها حرمت تسمع اغاني

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> صباحكم خير وسعادة يارب
> راحوا عيالي المدرسة وقلت اكتب لكم شو صار لي
> البارحة شكلي كنت صدق خايفة وخوفوني زيادة.
> كنت مشغلة قناة المجد للقرآن
> ورقدت وكل نص ساعة انتبه واحس بشي غريب
> بس اطنش وارقد لين الساعة ثلاث وشي
> حسيت ان صوت القرآن اختفى انا استغربت
> بس مرات تستوي عندي القناة تنقطع شوي وترد مرة ثانية
> المهم انا قلت يمكن جي-ورديت رقدت
> ...


دائما اذا خفت اقول اللهم اعوذ بك من الجن والانس 
واستعيذي بالله منهم وما بيقدرون يقربوج ان شاء الله

----------


## * ام خماس *

> وييييييييييييييين تبغين ام خماس اخر الليل داخلة الموضوع انا شفت اسمج ودخلت 
> ههههههه مغمضة عيوني ما اقرء ليييين الصبح يصبح ان شاء الله



حلااااته فالليل ام يحيى00تحسين بالاكشن

والاصواات وراااج 00والخيالااات تسير وترد عليج خخخخخ

ياالسه اكتب بوضح النهاار وقلبي قوووووووي  :Big Grin:

----------


## qmr.uae

مرحبااااا^_^
ماأنغلق هالموضوع :Smile: 
شكله مطووول ويا سوالفكن اللي تخرع.
•~
انا بأقولكم سالفة
يدي أبو أمي الله يرحمه فيه زيارين وهم أصلا" جن مسلمين يحمونهم
من الشياطين والسحرة(جي صراحة انا سامعة)
المهم الله يرحمه سوالف وايد صارت له وفديتها أمي أهي اللي كانت
تخبرنا.
مرة كان راقد يحليله وإلا يشوف ثعلب أبيض يتراكض فالحجرة
ماأذكر شو قاله بالضبط بس طلع يدي من الحجرة وراح عند قوم أمي
وقالهم ماشفتو ثعلب طالع من حجرتي قالوا له لا ماشفنا قال هذا مطرشّ
حقي من عندهم(أنا هذي مافهمتها)
بس أمي فهمتنا أنه شيطان متحول ع هيئة ثعلب.
وفي سالفة صارت لهم من سنين سنين طويله احنا ماكنا مولودين حتى
أنه يدي العود(يصير عم أبوي) كان رايح النخل ماله(اللحين تطورنا وقمنا نقول
مزرعة)وشاف حمارين يشربون من ماي عنده فالنخل،راح هو وضرب الحمير
مب قصده يضربهم بس يعني يخوفهم عشان يوخرون عن الماي لأن الماي نظيف
ومب للهوش والحمير-وعلى أيامهم كانوا يقضون وقتهم فالنخيل مالهم
ويوم كان بيطلع عشان يرد بيته-زخوه أثنين وودوه مكان ماعمره شافه.
ودوه عند واحد هو زعيمهم وقال له ليش تضرب الحرس مالي
قاله اي حرس انا ماضربت احد قاله الحمير اللي ضربتهم اليوم هذول حراسي
طلع هذا جني مادري شيطان وهذول الحرس ماله.
وعذبوه مسكين وعقب ردوه لعياله،وكانوا مهددينه مايرمس عنهم وهو رمس.
وبعد بأقولكم سالفة والله العظيم ماأنساها أبدا".
أنا أمي فيها جني بس مايأذيها-وهذا احنا نعرفه-المهم مره حلمت حلم
وأنا كنت في ثاني ثانوي مب صغيرة يعني من جي أقولكم أذكره
المهم حلمت حلم غريب غريب غريب-كنت في بيتنا(بيت أهلي)كأنه احد قال لي
طلعي وطلعت مشيت شوي عند البيت دشيت في سكه(ممر بين البيوت)
وكان في هاي السكة بيت حرمة متوفي ريلها،وكنت اسمع اصوات من هالبيت
وحد داخل وحد طالع شوي ماأشوف الا لمة ناس تشرد من هالبيت
وانا واقفة ماأدري شو السالفة من شفتهم يتراكضوا. ركضت أنا بعد
وكانوا اشخاص يركضون ورانا(أشباح مب أشخاص)
اللي مسكوهم واللي طاحوا واللي راح يمين واللي راح شمال المهم
انا تميت أركض وأركض وأركض وفي احد كان ينادي بأسمي ويقول لفي يسار
لفي يسار بس انا وايد كنت خايفة ولفيت يمين،عقب مشيت تقريبا" لين وصلت
الشارع وشفت وحدة من ربيعاتي تقولي فلانه ليش مالابسه شيلة،كيف تمشين
فالشارع وشعرج طالع،انا قلت لها في احد يركض وراي،قالت هي روحي يمين
أنا خذت يمين وركضت وهالشي بعده يركض وراي وشوي شفت بنت جيرانا 
وقالت ردي بيتكم الشرطة بتي،كان خلاص بيتنا قريب(يعني كأني لفيت دورة
كاملة من طلعت من بيت أهلي للبيوت اللي ورى وطلعت ع الشارع ورجعت
مرة ثانية،خلتني بنت جيرانا وأنا أركض وهالشي يركض وراي بسرعة فظيعة
ومسك إيدي اليسار،وكان يحاول يسحبني ع جهة اليسار عكس بيت أهلي
بس انا فلتت منه ودخلت بيت أهلي،بس اول مادخلت بيت اهلي بسم الله
الرحمن الرحيم،كأنه عزاء،يخوف شكل البيت كان والله وانا رغم اني خايفة
الا اني مطمنة اني وصلت البيت،شفت حرمة غريبة فالبيت،شفت اختي
تغسل البيت ويا أمي ويقولون البيت متلوث،بس هاه هو حلمي 
بس تعرفون يوم نشيت شو شفت 
والله مابتصدقون
الشي اللي مسكني إيدي اليسار
أصابعه مطبوعه على إيدي-تعرفون كيف يوم نسلم ع بعض ونرص ع إيد
اللي نسلم عليه نتمصخر وياه-جي صايرة إيدي كأنه احد ماسكها ومن قوته
طبع اصابعة ع إيدي-والله العظيم خبرت أمي قالت لي ماعليه أقري قرآن ومابيصيبج
شر-اذكر في نفس اليوم رحنا بيت يدتي(يدتي من ثلاث شهور توفت الله يرحمها)
المهم انا خبرتها السالفة،قالت لي يوم بيي لج مره ثانية أسأليه أنت شو تبى
أمي .
بس ماحلمت هالشي مرة ثانية الحمدلله،بس عندي سوالف تخرع وايد جان
تبونها بس عقب بأقولكم.
ياالله أخليكم اللحين خواتي،

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> حلااااته فالليل ام يحيى00تحسين بالاكشن
> 
> والاصواات وراااج 00والخيالااات تسير وترد عليج خخخخخ
> 
> ياالسه اكتب بوضح النهاار وقلبي قوووووووي


لاااااااا يجيني مغص الكل نايم وانا بروحي هههههههه 
خلاص اذن العشاء ما بدخله

----------


## جنـه الــورد

واااااااااااي

تدرون اني اقرا قصص واشوف افلام صح اخاف مرات بس عقب انسى

بس من 4 ايام قريت روايه رعب واقعيه صايره لوحده خليجيه .. تميت خايفه وماقدرت انام الليل بالظلام لازم ابجوره وانا دايما انام بالظلام  :Frown:  وكله اتخيل ههههههههه 

ام يحيى شرايج اعطيج وتقرينها ؟؟ نذاله لوووول

قمر الامارات سوالفج تخرع كثري منها نترياج

----------


## مرت حبيبها

أنا اللي أعرفه اللي يشوف جني يتخبل أو يمووت على طوول 
كيف أنتوا اتشوفون هالاشياء .. أنا أقول يمكن قرين يعني شياطين .. لأن أختي مرة و هي راقدة فليل سمعت صوت و فجاه نست من النوم جان اتشوف واحد يشبه ريلها بس شكله يخوف وااايد و بشع جان تصرخ و ريلها في خبر كان هههههه مسولها طاف طبعا ريلها الصوب الثاني .. و هي يحليلها متروعه من اللي يشبهه .. على فكرة بيت أهل ريلها مترووووس من هلاشياء بسم الله .. بس الحمدلله انتقلت من بيتهم .. و سارت بيتها اليديد ;

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> أنا اللي أعرفه اللي يشوف جني يتخبل أو يمووت على طوول 
> كيف أنتوا اتشوفون هالاشياء .. أنا أقول يمكن قرين يعني شياطين .. لأن أختي مرة و هي راقدة فليل سمعت صوت و فجاه نست من النوم جان اتشوف واحد يشبه ريلها بس شكله يخوف وااايد و بشع جان تصرخ و ريلها في خبر كان هههههه مسولها طاف طبعا ريلها الصوب الثاني .. و هي يحليلها متروعه من اللي يشبهه .. على فكرة بيت أهل ريلها مترووووس من هلاشياء بسم الله .. بس الحمدلله انتقلت من بيتهم .. و سارت بيتها اليديد ;


الحمدلله انا عمري ما شفت جن اسمع اصوات واشوف خيال 

والجن صورتهم الحقيقية مرعبة لكن يطلعون بصور ثانية وهذه رحمة من ربي والا الانسان اذا شاف الجن على طبيعته وخلقته بيموت مباشرة

----------


## * ام خماس *

يااالله تسكنهم بمسااكنهم 

نتريااا القصص الحلوة الهااديه خخخخ

----------


## عبق الماضي

تبين اللي عندي اتفضلي خذيه وبتعرفون مقدار المعانه والعذاب

----------


## feyroz

يالله بصباح خير ... ام خماس وام يحيى شو سالفتكن وشو الحماس اللي طب فجأة عليكن لسوالف اخوانا اللي مايتسمون .. لا وام خماس هذي اللي انا اعرفها من خلال ردودها اللي اتعودت انها تكون خير الكلام ماقل ودل والا مبدله بصراحه انا شايفه وحده ثانيه تفرق بكثير عن الاول نسخه وايد اقرب لنا اخواتك احنا اللي بالمنتدى وصايره مكونه ثنائي حلو مع ام يحيى الله يديم هالمحبه الطيبه بينكم يارب ويشهد الله واحنا بيوم جمعه اني حبيت سوالفكن مع بعض وردودكم لبعض واللي ا ظهرت جانب حلو من شخصياتكم كان مخفي علينا بصراحه صحيح الثقل حلو بس مايمنع الواحد يتبسط مع اخوانه بين الوقت والثاني وانا مستانسه من كلامكم وخفة الدم اللي اشوفها من خلال سوالفكن وماقدرت امسك نفسي اكثر عن جذي وحبيت اقولكم ترا احنا نتابع الموضوع ونتابع سوالفكم الحلوه بعد وعلى فكره في قناة تلفزيونيه فتحت عن قريب تخصصها افلام رعب بس وفيها اكيد من هالقصص اللي تقرون عنها بس الاكيد في افلام مبنيه على قصص واقعيه تخص قوم بو حرفين (( اعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ماخلق ))
(( بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه شيء في الارض ولا في السماء )) وتحياتي لبقية الاخوات اللي مو مقصرين بقصص من عندهم طبعا قصص تخرع الواحد وتخليه مايفكر يلتفت وراه ويجمد بمكانه من الخوف ومن التخيلات اللي ممكن تمر بخياله وهو يقرأ بقصصهم اللي نسبة الرعب تتفاوت فيها من قصه لقصه عشان كذي اقول اتحفونا باللي عندكم ولاتقصرون بس هاالله هالله ترانا اخذنا شحنات رعب ولا شحنات الكهرباء اللي نسمع عنها شحنات تخلينا نهاذي بروحنا من الخوف اللي يصيبنا ونحن نقرا بسوالفكم وخاصه وحده اخت من البحرين ماشاء الله عليها عندها اسلوب في السرد هذا غير عن قصصها اللي تخوف لا وكله كوم وقصص السحره هذا كوم ثاني يالله تحفظنا منهم ومن كل شرور الدنيا وانتوا ويانا طبعا ... ادري كثرت هرج بس والله وحشتوني قلت اقول القديم والجديد اللي بخاطري والله يسلمكم يابنات وين ماتكونون

----------


## جنـه الــورد

^
^
^
هيه صح القناه اسمها توب موفيز وافلام الرعب فيها 24 ساعه

----------


## الابلةالناظرة

ربي يسكنهم مساكنهم ..

عاد نبغي قصص مدعمة بالصوووووور 
وين الشاطره فيكم

----------


## محروق صبعه

السلام عليكم هذى قصه صارت حق حرمه الله يرحمها فى الستينات فى الكويت واهى الله يرحمها اللى قالت لنا السالفه ......الحرمه راح اسميها ام صالح .....ام صالح كانت توها متزوجه من ريال يشتغل حارس ليلي يعنى شغله بس فى الليل وبالنهار يكون فى البيت تقول كنت ساكنه فى بيت فى منطقة خيطان فى الكويت وكنت حامل باول اعيالى ومن يصير الليل يروح زوجى حق شغله واظل بروحى فى البيت اول ما سكنت البيت ما كنت احس بشى بس بعد كم شهر قمت اشوف مثل الخيال يمر جدامى فى الليل ولما اكون بروحى وقلت حق زوجى قالى انت تتوهمين بس الشغله قامت تزيد قمت اشوف ريال اسود شكله يخرع جسمه مثل الناس ووجهه يخوف وعيونه بالطول ولونهم احمر وقمت اتعوذ من ابليس وثانى يوم قلت حق زوجى وقالى الليله مانى رايح الشغل وتم طول الليل بس ما طلع شى وصار من يروح زوجى الدوام يطلع لى ويقولى لى انا ابيك ويلاحقني من مكان الى مكان فى البيت يبقى ينام معاى وانا اتعوذ من ابليس لما صار هذاك اليوم وانا بالليل بروحى فى البيت طلع جدامى وحاول يمسكنى وقال لى اذا ما خليتينى اخذ اللى ابيه بعميك وتمت اقول اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ما شفت غير حط اصابعه فى عيونى واختفى وبعدها حسيت مثل النار فى عيونى وانعميت وما قمت اشوف وبعد هالحادثه زوجها غير البيت بس الله يرحمها تمت طول عمرها عميه ....الله يسكنهم مسكنهم ويكافينا شهرهم

----------


## * ام خماس *

فيروز00حبيبتي والله 

مشكورة ع الحكي الحلو الي حسسني بطيبه قلبج 00ومثل ماا قلتي بالاخير

الانساان لااازم يكون ع طبيعته فديتج 00وماا فيه احلى من السواالف الحلوة 

الي اموت عليهاااا00تعرفين الحريم يمج خخخخ

يزاج الله خير حبوبة وميرسي ياا البي ^_^

----------


## * ام خماس *

> السلام عليكم هذى قصه صارت حق حرمه الله يرحمها فى الستينات فى الكويت واهى الله يرحمها اللى قالت لنا السالفه ......الحرمه راح اسميها ام صالح .....ام صالح كانت توها متزوجه من ريال يشتغل حارس ليلي يعنى شغله بس فى الليل وبالنهار يكون فى البيت تقول كنت ساكنه فى بيت فى منطقة خيطان فى الكويت وكنت حامل باول اعيالى ومن يصير الليل يروح زوجى حق شغله واظل بروحى فى البيت اول ما سكنت البيت ما كنت احس بشى بس بعد كم شهر قمت اشوف مثل الخيال يمر جدامى فى الليل ولما اكون بروحى وقلت حق زوجى قالى انت تتوهمين بس الشغله قامت تزيد قمت اشوف ريال اسود شكله يخرع جسمه مثل الناس ووجهه يخوف وعيونه بالطول ولونهم احمر وقمت اتعوذ من ابليس وثانى يوم قلت حق زوجى وقالى الليله مانى رايح الشغل وتم طول الليل بس ما طلع شى وصار من يروح زوجى الدوام يطلع لى ويقولى لى انا ابيك ويلاحقني من مكان الى مكان فى البيت يبقى ينام معاى وانا اتعوذ من ابليس لما صار هذاك اليوم وانا بالليل بروحى فى البيت طلع جدامى وحاول يمسكنى وقال لى اذا ما خليتينى اخذ اللى ابيه بعميك وتمت اقول اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ما شفت غير حط اصابعه فى عيونى واختفى وبعدها حسيت مثل النار فى عيونى وانعميت وما قمت اشوف وبعد هالحادثه زوجها غير البيت بس الله يرحمها تمت طول عمرها عميه ....الله يسكنهم مسكنهم ويكافينا شهرهم


الله يرحمهاااوعساهاا الجنة ان شااء الله

الاول واايد من هالقصص عن قوم بو حرفين لكن الحينه قلت

الحمد لله 0

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> يالله بصباح خير ... ام خماس وام يحيى شو سالفتكن وشو الحماس اللي طب فجأة عليكن لسوالف اخوانا اللي مايتسمون .. لا وام خماس هذي اللي انا اعرفها من خلال ردودها اللي اتعودت انها تكون خير الكلام ماقل ودل والا مبدله بصراحه انا شايفه وحده ثانيه تفرق بكثير عن الاول نسخه وايد اقرب لنا اخواتك احنا اللي بالمنتدى وصايره مكونه ثنائي حلو مع ام يحيى الله يديم هالمحبه الطيبه بينكم يارب ويشهد الله واحنا بيوم جمعه اني حبيت سوالفكن مع بعض وردودكم لبعض واللي ا ظهرت جانب حلو من شخصياتكم كان مخفي علينا بصراحه صحيح الثقل حلو بس مايمنع الواحد يتبسط مع اخوانه بين الوقت والثاني وانا مستانسه من كلامكم وخفة الدم اللي اشوفها من خلال سوالفكن وماقدرت امسك نفسي اكثر عن جذي وحبيت اقولكم ترا احنا نتابع الموضوع ونتابع سوالفكم الحلوه بعد وعلى فكره في قناة تلفزيونيه فتحت عن قريب تخصصها افلام رعب بس وفيها اكيد من هالقصص اللي تقرون عنها بس الاكيد في افلام مبنيه على قصص واقعيه تخص قوم بو حرفين (( اعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ماخلق ))
> (( بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه شيء في الارض ولا في السماء )) وتحياتي لبقية الاخوات اللي مو مقصرين بقصص من عندهم طبعا قصص تخرع الواحد وتخليه مايفكر يلتفت وراه ويجمد بمكانه من الخوف ومن التخيلات اللي ممكن تمر بخياله وهو يقرأ بقصصهم اللي نسبة الرعب تتفاوت فيها من قصه لقصه عشان كذي اقول اتحفونا باللي عندكم ولاتقصرون بس هاالله هالله ترانا اخذنا شحنات رعب ولا شحنات الكهرباء اللي نسمع عنها شحنات تخلينا نهاذي بروحنا من الخوف اللي يصيبنا ونحن نقرا بسوالفكم وخاصه وحده اخت من البحرين ماشاء الله عليها عندها اسلوب في السرد هذا غير عن قصصها اللي تخوف لا وكله كوم وقصص السحره هذا كوم ثاني يالله تحفظنا منهم ومن كل شرور الدنيا وانتوا ويانا طبعا ... ادري كثرت هرج بس والله وحشتوني قلت اقول القديم والجديد اللي بخاطري والله يسلمكم يابنات وين ماتكونون


فديتج والله 


انا ما حاب اشوف اشياء مرعبة وخبرتي فيهم ان اهلي سكنوا بأكثر من بيت فيهم قوم بو حرفين

من سنتين تابعت على اليويتيوب بعض مقاطع الملبوسين وكيف يقرؤن عليهم وبعدها حرمت اشوف افلام والا مقاطع بغيت اموت من الخوف وتميت كم شهر اعاني من هالخوف لكن الحين الحمدلله 

احب اقرء كلام البنات ومواقفهم مع الجن ^_^

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> واااااااااااي
> 
> تدرون اني اقرا قصص واشوف افلام صح اخاف مرات بس عقب انسى
> 
> بس من 4 ايام قريت روايه رعب واقعيه صايره لوحده خليجيه .. تميت خايفه وماقدرت انام الليل بالظلام لازم ابجوره وانا دايما انام بالظلام  وكله اتخيل ههههههههه 
> 
> ام يحيى شرايج اعطيج وتقرينها ؟؟ نذاله لوووول
> 
> قمر الامارات سوالفج تخرع كثري منها نترياج


اعطيني فديتج 

بقراءها في وضح النهار :Smile:

----------


## حلاوة دلع

ههههههههههههههه...الله رعب ..
انا الصراحة اهلي كلهم عندهم زياريين حتى فبيتنا فعادي اذا اشوف او اسمع شي ...
والحمد لله ما من ضر.. الا فبيت اهل ريلي اسمنهم اذوني مآذاة غير اعمال العنف والضحك و الحشرة تالي الليل .. عقب اخوي طرش لي حد من عنده وهداء الوضع عندي و لله الحمد..
وامي والله يوم كنا صغار كانت تي وتقول لنا اشيا صايرة ويانا وهيه (امي) مب ويانا وكنا صغار ما نعرف ونستغرب كيف درت.. فكانت تقول حمامتي تخبرني.. وكانت اي شي خاشينه يطلع .. وكنا ما نصدق .. الحين كبرنا وصرنا نعرف كيف.. والحمد لله انهم ما يقصروون حتى للصلاة يقوموني.. و الله العظيم..

----------


## qmr.uae

بأقولكم شيء الجن إذا حبوا شخص قاموا بوسمه(والوسم عندنا هو نفسه العلاج بالكي)
بس مب يحروقونه لا لا بس شيء بسيط وعلى كلام أهالينا أنهم يحبونه 
وإذا كرهوا شخص يحنون قاعة ريله او في إيده(وتكون بس مجرد نقطة او شيء بسيط
بس ينعرف انه حنا-ويا أنه يبقى يوم فالأيد او كم ساعة ويروح)
فديته أبوي دومهم يحنون ريله (تقول امي مايحبونك)يقول ابوي برايهم انا ماأذيتهم عشان
مايحبوني.
فديتهم الشواب لهم مواقف حلوه في حياتهم لو تقعدون وياهم سوالفهم ماشي مثل
حلاتها.
أنزين تعالوا بأخبركم 
في سنة من السنوات،كنا فالأبتدائية أذكر،كان عندنا عرس فالفريج،كان عرس بنيه
فكنا بنروح،نتريا أمي تصلي العشاء وتودينا،وهي رايحة تصلي شافت برع فالحوش
ضفدعه حامل،كانت مب كبيرة ولاصغيرة،أمي قالت انها كانت بحجم الياهل اللي عمره
ثلاث أو أربع شهور،فأمي قالت لها روحي من هنيه عن حد يأذيج،وراحت امي تتوضأ يوم 
طلعت شافتها في مكانها كأنها مب رايمه تتحرك،فشلتها أمي وودتها في مكان محد 
يشوفها فيه،وعقب صلت امي وودتنا العرس ولين بالباجر امي رمست وخبرتنا بالسالفة
عاد احنا يهال مانفهم بس كنا نسمع وواحد من اخواني استخبرها عن السالفة وليش الضفدعة
مارامت تتحرك،قالت له أمي أنها جنيه حامل وياها الويع بتربي وماكانت قادرة تتحرك
(عاد هاي السالفة من أمي)
بعد بأقولكم سالفة صارت لأمي في وقت ابوي كان مسافر الحج،كانت راقده فالصالة
عشان يوم تسمع أذان الفجر توعينا للصلاة،المهم كنا كبار وفينا اللي معرس واللي يدرس
صالتنا عوده وايد وفيها ممر كبير وايد،الأذان كان بعده ماأذن والبيبان مقفله واحنا في بيت
أهلي الصاله لها أكثر من باب يعني شيء باب يودي على الحوش وشي باب يودي ع الغرف
وشي باب يطلعنا ع ميلس الرياييل،وشي باب يودينا ع المطابخ
المهم كل البيبان مقفله امي تنش وترد ترقد تنش وترد ترقد تحاتي الصلاة وتخاف ترقد
وماتوعينا،شوي شافت قطو أسود كبير وضخم ياي صوبها هي أنتبهت حقه وطنشته
بس اللي سوته انها غيرت وضعية ارقادها(مثل كأنها تقول هذا مب صدق)
شوي الا تشوفه رايح راد رايح راد من هذا الباب لين الباب الثاني،يقترب صوبها شوي ويرجع
مكانه،قالت له تبى تطلع اطلع انا ماأخاف منك وقعدت تقرأ قرآن،هو قعد يزيد في 
حركته من هذا الباب لهذا الباب،راحت أمي بطلت له الباب اللي يودي لميلس الرياييل
وبطلت الباب اللي يودي للحوش،وقالت له لاتقعد تتمشى على بالك بتخوفني انا ماأخاف
وهو يطالعها،شوي أذن الفجر وكان واحد من أخواني ياي من برع وشافها مبطله البيبان
قال لها وين رايحة اللحين،قالت له قطو داخل لي الصاله ويبى يخوفني تعال شوفه
يوم دخل اخوي ماشافه،سبحان الله اذكرها امي تقول وايد مواقف صارت لها مسكينه وهي
بروحها ويا أخواني فالبيت،
الحمدلله لك يارب لهم وقت ولنا وقت،الواحد يتوكل على ربه دوم
وياالله قولوا سوالفكم المخيفة،ولي معكم حديث طويل وعوده لن تطول :Smile:

----------


## * ام خماس *

:Big Grin: 

تدرون بنااات ان الدكااترة يوصون بدخول هالموضوع بالليل الحاالك 

تدرون ليش ؟

لان الدراساات الحديثا اثبتت ان بالليل الانساان مهيأ للخوف 

وقاادر في فترة الخوف ع قياااس نبضاات قلبة الحقيقيه 

ويعرف اذا كاانت قويه تهز كياانه او خفيفه وبدوون احسااس 0

دراااسة حديثة جدا جدا 00اغتنمواا الفرصة ^_*

----------


## Ms anime

في برنامج اسمه Dunia Lain (Other World) حقق نجاح لدرجه انه سو جزء ثاني بس الجزء الثاني حسيته ما يخوف وايد المهم بدخل في الموضوع 
في حلقه اسمه صاحب الجني الرجل حصل على هالجني قبل 7 سنوات في جزيره في بانكوك , يقوا ان في 2 شواب زاروه و خبروه وين مكان الجني عقب هو راح عند الجبل وسوا طقوس هناك , يوم وصل هناك تعلم يقول تعويذاتت في احلامه , وعقب ظهروا له الشواب الاثنينه وتحدوه و قال انا تميت اصلي بس حسيت كأن احد يدفع بجسمي لين نهاية حافة الوادي, ييقول ذاك الوقت ما خفت وتميت اصلي واقرا القران , وعقب الشواب صاروا دخان والجني كان هناك , يقول ان الجني اثري جدا , وبالرغم من انه ميت إلا ان شعره واظافره بعدهم يطولون.
انا حاولت اترجم لكم قدر المستطاع وه>ا الفيديو
http://wwYqFTc3QBcHgw.youtube.com/watch?v=

----------


## كشخة ماركه

متابعيين بصمت لووووووووول ^.* ..]]

----------


## * ام خماس *

نتريااا قصص حلوة  :12 (80):

----------


## دودة ..~

بـآآآك ..

آشتقتـووو لي ولسوآلفي ولا لا؟؟!! 
آنـآآ آشتقت لكم >> تتهرب من مراجعة امتحان الماث ..  :Big Grin: 

آحمم .. عندي سالفة 
من زمان بوية حط العزبة في منطقة بعيدة ومعروف إنها منطقة قوم بو حرفين ..
بس آبووية الله يحفظة ما كان يعرف يوم حطها هناك ..
وكل ما سرنا للعزبة نشوووف ليووت سياير تقرب وتبتعد تقرب وتبتعد ..
مع انه المنطقة مهجورة وما في عزب قريبة ..
فــ آبوية يقوول لنا يوم تشوفونهن لا تشروون عليهن ولا تقربون منهن .. قبلو بعيد اقرو المعوذات ..

ومرة من المرات كانت العزبة فاضية ومحد فيها إلا الهندي حليله ..
راح يرقد وبعد فترة سمع صوت حد يوعيه ويوم قام شاف عيوز وبنت صغيرة.. استغرب في البداية لان المنطقة نائية من وين يت هاي وبعد في وقت متأخر..
فجأة قالت له الحرمة "هذا بيتي اطلع منه الحين!" 
فهم الهندي إنها موب إنسانة .. وقال "بس ارباب مافي هني انا ما يقدر" ..
صاحت عليه "آطلع الحين!!"
طلع من خيمته ومسك عصى وركب فوق التنكر "السيارة الكبيرة اللي يحطون فيها الماي" ومسك العصى بطريقة تبين انها شوزن وآشر عليها وقال "إذا انت ما يروح الحين انا باطلق عليج" 
لفت العيوز وبدت تمشي بعيد بس البنت قعد مكانها تتشوف عليه .. 
بعدين عفدت فووووق عـآآآآآآآآآلي .. وضحكت ضحكة شريرة وصاحت لامها "كذااااااب .. شوفي عنده عصى!" وقعدت تآشر على الهندي المسكين ..
يوم العيوز سمعت بنتها ردت بســـــــررررعة ركض صوبه يوم وصلت تحت التنكر .. رقبتها طولت ليين وصلت ارتفاعه وقآلت له "بعطيك مهلة يوم واحد بس عشان تطلع من بيتي!" 
والمسكين في اليوم الثاني اتصل ببوية يصيح ..

وفي النهاية آبوية نقل العزبة ..

وسلامتكم  :Big Grin:

----------


## الحنونة1

اميييييييييييييييه ما اصـدق !!

----------


## * ام خماس *

ديااايه ضحكني يوم قااال- إذا انت ما يروح الحين انا باطلق عليج خخخخخ


حليله زين منه مااا طب ساااكت هييج الساااعه ^_^

بسم الله 00اتروع يوم نسير البر

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

احم احم احممممممممم تراني داخلة ليلا  :Frown: 

يالله قلت فرصة بعلي بنفس المكان مب خايفة هع



> لفت العيوز وبدت تمشي بعيد بس البنت قعد مكانها تتشوف عليه ..
> بعدين عفدت فووووق عـآآآآآآآآآلي .. وضحكت ضحكة شريرة وصاحت لامها "كذااااااب .. شوفي عنده عصى!" وقعدت تآشر على الهندي المسكين ..


بسم الله ابغي اعلق على البنت لكن خايفة هههههه الله يعين الهندي لو انا مكانه >>> ربي لا يجعلني مكانه

كان طبيت ساكتة 



وينكم بنوتات نبغي رعب رعببببببببببببببب  :Smile:

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> ديااايه ضحكني يوم قااال- إذا انت ما يروح الحين انا باطلق عليج خخخخخ
> 
> 
> حليله زين منه مااا طب ساااكت هييج الساااعه ^_^
> 
> بسم الله 00اتروع يوم نسير البر


انا ما اخاف من البر الا لما يقولي ريلي قرأتي الاذكار ؟

هنا يدب الخوف فيني 



بنات الي برأس الخيمة بالرمس اكيد تعرف الرمس القديمة الي بيوتها خراب بخراب 


تصدقون كم مرة يأخذنا ريل اختي ونسير كلنا الحريم والعيال وريل اختي يعيش الجوو ويبند ليتات السياااارة وااااااااي يخوفالمنطقة ظلمة بيوت مهجورة مكسرة بعضها يسكنها العمال فقط 
والطريق فيها ضيييييييييييييييق الي يحب الرعب صج يسير لها بعد الساعة 12  :Smile:

----------


## دودة ..~

آبي اعلق على تعليقاتكم بس برووح ارقد ..
وراي مدرسة 

تصبحون على خير

----------


## * ام خماس *

ام يحيى الحينه السااعه 2 بعد منتصف الليل ^^

السكون له صوت قاااتل 00الظلمة تعمي العين 00الخيالااات تمر بألواان الطيف ^_*

تصبحون ع خير بناااااااااااات

----------


## * ام خماس *

> آبي اعلق على تعليقاتكم بس برووح ارقد ..
> وراي مدرسة 
> 
> تصبحون على خير


دودة 00الله يوفقج وايسر امورج 00نبااا نسبة عااليه ^_*

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> ام يحيى الحينه السااعه 2 بعد منتصف الليل ^^
> 
> السكون له صوت قاااتل 00الظلمة تعمي العين 00الخيالااات تمر بألواان الطيف ^_*
> 
> تصبحون ع خير بناااااااااااات


انا كنت نايمة الله هداني ونمت الساعة 2 

كل يوم كأني بوحرفين افرفر بالنت والبيت

----------


## * ام خماس *

> انا كنت نايمة الله هداني ونمت الساعة 2 
> 
> كل يوم كأني بوحرفين افرفر بالنت والبيت


خخخخخ

مااا اتخيلج 00نوم العواافي 

بنااات وين القصص المشوقه المثيرة ؟!!!

----------


## محظوظه&مبروكه

ما شاء الله عليكم شو النشاط اللي نزل عليكم فجئه

ننتظر المزيد

----------


## NaNa.x

شووووو هااااااااااااااا تعرفوووووووون امس ماقدرت أرقد يوم قريت قصصكن الا يترولي أمممممممممممممممممممي.. حتى تميت أضحك من الخوف والله ..وأرتجف مع اني أمثل القوه بس أنا أكبر خوااافه ..ياااااااااااااااااربي ... 

امممم بقولكم قصه ...

مره كان ريلي عليه زام فليل المهم وانا مادري شو كنت اسوي المهم في نص حجرتي يالسه ..
وكنت توي أظن طالعه من الحمام وخليته مبطل شوي ولا حد يقبض مقبض الباب جنه يفجه والله زغغغغغغغغت من الخاطر وسرت شغلت الضوء في البيت كله وشغلت التلفزيون على القراءن ...
ورقدت والصبح يوم نشيت لان المكيف مسكر الصراحه خفت منو سكره أمممممممممميييييييييي....

وبعد مره كنت راقده وريلي يظهر أربع أو أربع ونص الفير علشان الدوام وأنا كنت راقده ولا أصد صوب ريلي واشوف حد راقد عدالي يعني شوفن يوم حد راقد عدالكن تحسبه صح وتحسن بأنفاسه .. شوي وخمس دقايق وأحط يدي صوب وين يرقد ريلي وما أحس بحد والله خفت خوف الصراحه........


أختي تشوف جن , وعندي سوالف ووايد لها ويخوفن بعد ...

----------


## sh.san

انا صارتلي ولاهلي قصص عن الجن واايد

بقولكم قصه من اواخر القصص الي صارت لي

قبل كم سنه كنت ببيت امي وهو منطقه جديمه والبيت ثجيل حتى مطوع قبل يا عندنا يقرا قال بيتكم ثجيل واايد

لانه قبل 30 سنه كان بيت شعبي عقب هدمناه وبنينا عليه البيت هذا ... المهم مره من المرات انا كنت سهرانه بروحي والكل راقد

وانا سهرانه بالصاله والصاله دزاينها ايي حذالها ممر طويل يوديج للمطبخ والمطبخ والممر ليتهم مسكر بس الصاله الي ليتها مفتوح

كنت سهرانه اظني ادرس وتخيلوا الموقف هدوووء فجاه اسمع صوت الثلاجه تنفتح بالقووو وتتسكر تنفتح وتتسكر بالقوووو وورا بعض يعني حد يبا يسوي حشره ... انا اول شيء اتحسبت حد من اخواتي بالمطبخ وتفتح الثلاجه بس يوم اسمع الثلاجه تنتفح وتسكر كم مره استغربت وعصبت قلت منو هاي السخيفه الي تلعب بالثلاجه بتكسرها رحت صوب المطبخ وانا انادي اساميهم 

يوم وصلت للمطبخ اجوف المطبخ خالي والثلاجه مسكره عقب جاسنتني قشعريره وخوف وركضت صوب حجرتي ورقدت

يوم خبرتهم اليوم الثاني قالولي انهم هم بعد تصيرلهم نفس الحركه يوم يسهرون

وحتى من فتره يوم عرست وايي ابات عند اهلي بغرفه قريبه من المطبخ فنص الليل اسمع اصوات كاسات حد يحركهم 

وكان هاك اليوم مافيني رقاد فاستانست قلت اووه في حد سهران بسهر معاه .. يوم ركضت للمطبخ اجوف الشيء نفسه مافي حد 

خفت ورحت على طول ارقد ...

----------


## * ام خماس *

> شووووو هااااااااااااااا تعرفوووووووون امس ماقدرت أرقد يوم قريت قصصكن الا يترولي أمممممممممممممممممممي.. حتى تميت أضحك من الخوف والله ..وأرتجف مع اني أمثل القوه بس أنا أكبر خوااافه ..ياااااااااااااااااربي ... 
> 
> امممم بقولكم قصه ...
> 
> مره كان ريلي عليه زام فليل المهم وانا مادري شو كنت اسوي المهم في نص حجرتي يالسه ..
> وكنت توي أظن طالعه من الحمام وخليته مبطل شوي ولا حد يقبض مقبض الباب جنه يفجه والله زغغغغغغغغت من الخاطر وسرت شغلت الضوء في البيت كله وشغلت التلفزيون على القراءن ...
> ورقدت والصبح يوم نشيت لان المكيف مسكر الصراحه خفت منو سكره أمممممممممميييييييييي....
> 
> وبعد مره كنت راقده وريلي يظهر أربع أو أربع ونص الفير علشان الدوام وأنا كنت راقده ولا أصد صوب ريلي واشوف حد راقد عدالي يعني شوفن يوم حد راقد عدالكن تحسبه صح وتحسن بأنفاسه .. شوي وخمس دقايق وأحط يدي صوب وين يرقد ريلي وما أحس بحد والله خفت خوف الصراحه........
> ...


بسم الله00سكنهم بمسااكنهم 

بيتكم يخوف يمكن جديم 00صح ؟

نتريااا القصص الاكشنيه

----------


## NaNa.x

> بسم الله00سكنهم بمسااكنهم 
> 
> بيتكم يخوف يمكن جديم 00صح ؟
> 
> نتريااا القصص الاكشنيه


هلا يمكن تقولين جديم بيت قوم ريلي لانه دووم يشوفون ين ويسمعون أصوات..

أما عن بيت أهلي مب جديم بس المكان هو عدال مقبره جديمه ...

ودوم يسمعون حد يصيح أختي سمعته وعمتي بعد ووحده من اليران بعد ..


مره كانت عمتي طالعه برع جي على الساعه تسع عشر فليل ومعاها عيال عمي .. والا يشفون لج أفعى عملاااقه وبشكل أول مره يشوفونه .. وحدروا دخال ويوم ردوا لها لقوا انها متخفيه ..

أمم وبعد مره كانت اختي طايحه على شبريتها وشبريتي عدالها صرخت تقول أن لحافي تحرك بشكل غريب ...




وبقول لكم بعد قصه مره كنت راقده(( يوم كنت عند أهلي)) ونشيت الفليل وسرت الحمام (( الله يعزكم ))
وطلعت من الحمام وانا نودانه طبعا والا اشوف ويه أسود في نصه عيون فاتحت على كبرهن ..

والله هذيج الساعه كان قلبي بيوقف , وبتيني جلطه من الصدمه ..

































طلعت اختي خخخخخخخخ حاطه ماسك ههههههههههههههههههه..

والله بس والله انها تخووووووووف قلبي طاااااااااااح ...


أممم المره اليايه بقول الباقي هع

----------


## * ام خماس *

> هلا يمكن تقولين جديم بيت قوم ريلي لانه دووم يشوفون ين ويسمعون أصوات..
> 
> أما عن بيت أهلي مب جديم بس المكان هو عدال مقبره جديمه ...
> 
> ودوم يسمعون حد يصيح أختي سمعته وعمتي بعد ووحده من اليران بعد ..
> 
> 
> مره كانت عمتي طالعه برع جي على الساعه تسع عشر فليل ومعاها عيال عمي .. والا يشفون لج أفعى عملاااقه وبشكل أول مره يشوفونه .. وحدروا دخال ويوم ردوا لها لقوا انها متخفيه ..
> 
> ...


نحن عداال بيتناا مقبرة لكن الحمد لله الامن مستتب

خخخخخخخ- قصه ختج والمااسك تضحك  :Big Grin:

----------


## NaNa.x

وووووووووين قصصكم هع

----------


## * ام خماس *

الموضوع راااقد

وينهن امهاات القصص الحلوة ^_^

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

ام خماس بيبلج قصص

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

السموحة انقل بدون ما اقرء^_^




> حنا ساكنين بالرياض ووبيتنا يطل على مقبرة العود مدري ادا لسا موجوده ولا لا زمااااااااااااان عن الرياض المهم كنت الوحيده الي اشوف واسمع لأني من النوع الي ميخاف مره او بمعنى اصح اقوي نفسي بزياده وهالشي امي تقول هو اللي شجعهم على اللي يسوونه معاي لا وما اقرا ادا حسيتهم جوني استهبلت وسويت نفسي نايمه او مو منتبهتلهم احس اني لو قريت بزيدون اكثر ويخوفوني , وكنت فتره تركت المدرسه جاني اكتئاب من بعد متوفت وحده قريبتي كانت معاي ووقفت الدراسه سنه وكل صباح ابوي يروح العمل واخواني مدارسهم وامي تاخد خواتي الصغار وتوصلهم على رجولها للمدرسه الله يحفظها لنا يارب طول عمرها تعبانه معانا , وبهالوقت اكون نايمه بس من يوم يبدأون اصحى لا شعوريا على حسهم بس امثل النوم واحاول اني اطنش وحاولت اشوف بالدس يعني افتح عيوني على خفيف لقااااااااااااافه واشوف ظل رجل وله ظهر مثل السنام عرفتوه احدب يعني ويمر رايح جاي من باب الغرفه للشباك وعلى فكره الشباك هو الي من جهت المقبره بس مايمشي لا كان مشيه تنقيز ((بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والله تدكرته مو قادره انسى))المهم ومن رحمة ربي اني من كثر ما اخاف منه كني انام او يغمى علي الله اعلم لأني ما احس الا على دخلت امي للغرفه وتككرت معاي هالحاله وهدا الجني كان يحاول يخوفني عشان يدخلني ومره تعبت وصارحت امي ضجكت علي وجلست تتريق ويوم بكيت بدت تخاصمني وبصراحه انقهرت وقلتلها ان شاء الله يجيكي وتشوفينه مدامك مكذبتني (يا عمري ياريتني مادعيت هالدعوه)وداك اليوم توها بتنام يوم رجعت وانا كنت نايمه خلاص تعودت مدري الا هي تصارخ وتصحيني قومي وتبكي باعلى صوت وجت النذاله حقي واطنشها كني نايمه ,استغفر الله كل ما اتدكر موقفي انقهر من نفسي بس تراني كنت بسن المراهقه وخليتها تبكي وتصارخ ثوواني ورديت عليها قلتلها شفتيييييييييييييييييييييييه ماقدرت تتكلم وساعتها خفت عليها لايدخلها من كثر الخوف وكانت صفرااااااااااا ويدها وجسمها مثل الثلج ضميتها في صدري كني ضامه ثلج وبكيت من بكاها واقولها سامحيني يا مي سامحيني وربي لليوم وبعد اكثر من 20سنه لازال ضميري يانبني والله يسامحني بس المهم من يومها ماصارت تخليني تاخدني معاها ولمن نرجع مننام نفطر ونشغل القران باعلى صوت الين ندوخ وننام ..
> 
> ومره غيرها وبنفس الغرفه (تراها غرفة امي وابوي بس دايم انام فيها مع امي بعد مايطلع ابوي للدوام, بدوا الجماعهشغلهم وامي نايمه ماصحيتها وسويت نفسي نايمه واشوف 2طيور كبار واقفين على الشباك الي منقارهم كبير ووفمهم مثل الشنطه مدري فهمتو قصدي المهم كانوا يناظروني وانا ساكته واراقبهم من تحت لتحت قربوا مني وصاروا فوقي بالضبط وبدأو يتهامسون بصوت شوي عالي يعني اسمعهم حاولت اطنش اكثر لأني خفت بزياده بعد ماحسيت برفرفتهم فوقي وشوي صاروا يتكلمون زينا وواحد يقول للثاني انت لف الشرشف من هنا وانا بلف من هنا وبديت احس جسمي يتلفلف يعني ناوين الجماعه ياخدوني شكلهم حبوني خخخخخخخخخخ بسم الله علي ساعتها خلاااااااص بديت اقرا آية الكرسي والله العظيم يابنات اني حسيت جسمي بدا يرتفع من الارض يعني خلاص بيطيرون فيني وازيد بالقرايه ولساني ثقييييييييله مو مخليني اقرأ الين وصلت ولا يؤده حفظهما وطلعت بالقووووووووووووووووووووه وبدت لساني تخف واكرر واكررها الين رموني يعني حسيت بطيحتي على السرير وفقت ساعتها وانا بحالها مايعلم فيها لا رب العالمين وياما ياما شفت بداك البيت وشيخ يقولي ان بسبب جد جدي ماللك الجن الي كان ماللكهم حواليني وهم يحاولون انهم يخلوني خليفة هالجد المالك بس الشيخ نصحني اني ما اتمادى معاهم لأن المالك لازم يكون رجل بسبب ان الرجل متجيه الدوره ولو اني عطيتهم وجه ممكن الجن المؤذي يستغل وقت دورتي ويبهذلني , ادا تدكرت حكايات ثانيه بجي بخوفكم فيها

----------


## * ام خماس *

> ام خماس بيبلج قصص


حسيتي فيني اخيراااا ؟

 :12 (79):

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

منقووووووول



> المووقف الثاني كنا والعائله كاشتين بمزرعة خالي وكنا نتكلم ع الجن وعااالمهم بعدها بداء الشغل
> 
> النظيف وقال خالي يابنات باخر المزرعه فيه جركل مويه لوونه احمر من قدرت تجيبه لها 2000 ريال
> 
> انا طاااارت عيوني الفين بارده مبرده حلوووو شمرت كمومي وقلت انا لها ياخالوووو !!!
> 
> قال حلو اجل اسمعي بتحصلين الجركل على بعد عشر دقايق عند البيوت المحميه حقت الخضار قلت
> 
> عووولم بديت اقرا الاذكار والمعوذات وبديت المهمه >>> مصدقه نفسها الاخت ..
> ...

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

منقووووووووول لعيون ام خماس




> في ليلة من الليالي لما كنت في ثالث ثانوي
> تجمعنا مع بنات قريابنا وكانت في هالليلة سوالفنا كللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل للللللللللللللها عن الجن بس الله علينا
> أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق
> و رجعنا البيت متأخر و أنا قلبي صار يتنافض لا والله ما يتنافض بس إلا ضاربه كهرب
> يا ناس ماني قادرة التقت يمين ولا يسار أخاف قزم طايحة أسنانه يقفز علي من ورا الكنب ولا حد يطلع لي يده المليانة شعر من تحت السرير و يمسك رجلي
> ولا ألقى طفل يبكي وما يكون عنده إلا عين وحده في نص وجهه
> و لا بنت شكلها كذا تطلع من غرفتي
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## * ام خماس *

خخخخخخخ

ام يحيى أخر قصه تووحفه 

مشكورة فديتج 

الحينه اقدر اقولج تصبحين على خير حبوبة ^^

----------


## NaNa.x

ووووووووووواااااااااااااااااااااووو قصة أم كشه عجييييييييييييييييييييبه يا ام يحي ..خخخخخخخ حلوووووووه

----------


## feyroz

> الموضوع راااقد
> 
> وينهن امهاات القصص الحلوة ^_^


ام خماس عيوني .... ياحسرة قلبي عليك خلاص حالتك صايره صعبه ... الله يقطع ابليسك مب الا الموضوع راقد الا قوم بوحرفين نفسهم ارقدوا وانتي مساهره وتهاذين بهم

----------


## feyroz

> هلا يمكن تقولين جديم بيت قوم ريلي لانه دووم يشوفون ين ويسمعون أصوات..
> 
> أما عن بيت أهلي مب جديم بس المكان هو عدال مقبره جديمه ...
> 
> ودوم يسمعون حد يصيح أختي سمعته وعمتي بعد ووحده من اليران بعد ..
> 
> 
> مره كانت عمتي طالعه برع جي على الساعه تسع عشر فليل ومعاها عيال عمي .. والا يشفون لج أفعى عملاااقه وبشكل أول مره يشوفونه .. وحدروا دخال ويوم ردوا لها لقوا انها متخفيه ..
> 
> ...


 انزين الحين شو حاد اهلك انهم يتحملون يسكنون عدال مقبره خليهم يغيرون البيت .. وبعدين سوالفك تخرع صدق وثجيله .. انا لو يستوي لي شويه من اللي تقولين عليه يتراوالي بطلع اراكض بالشارع بلا وعي من الخوف هذا طبعا اذا مااغمى علي في ساعتها ... لا واحنا صدق منسجمين مع سالفة اختك وداخلين جو رعب واخرتها الاخت حاطه ماسك صدق ضحكتيني انتي واختك على هالسالفه واشوى انها يت على الماسك وسلامته قلبك

----------


## feyroz

> ام خماس بيبلج قصص


ماشاء الله عليك ياام يحيى وياحافظ .... لا بعد صايره بحالة تأهب لام خماس على اساس ان البنيه تبى قصص قبل النوم (( تساعدها على النوم )) القصص الخفيفه مثل سندريللا وسنوايت ... لا وياليتك تقرينهن قبل لاتحطينهن الا ياجبانه شكلك من الخوف تنقلينهن عمياني شكله النقل يتم بفترة الليل لانه لو بالنهار يمكن تكونين قراتيهن على الاقل ... بس والله فيك الخير ياام يحيى صراحه يابخت ام خماس بك والله لايغير عليكم

----------


## Noor Al3yoon

> الموضوع راااقد
> 
> وينهن امهاات القصص الحلوة ^_^


ما شاء الله عليكم قصصكم غريبه 
ام خماس الحين بطرج لج بوحرفين عسب يفرفشو لج الموضوع وتصير اكشنات وانتي اتحملي عاد ما يخصني ههههههه

----------


## * ام خماس *

> ام خماس عيوني .... ياحسرة قلبي عليك خلاص حالتك صايره صعبه ... الله يقطع ابليسك مب الا الموضوع راقد الا قوم بوحرفين نفسهم ارقدوا وانتي مساهره وتهاذين بهم


هههههههههههه

شفتي عاااد أدمااااااااااان ع قوم بو حرفين 

ياا ويل حاالي لو كنت اتوحم عليهم  :EEK!:

----------


## * ام خماس *

> ما شاء الله عليكم قصصكم غريبه 
> ام خماس الحين بطرج لج بوحرفين عسب يفرفشو لج الموضوع وتصير اكشنات وانتي اتحملي عاد ما يخصني ههههههه


 :Big Grin: 

هييه جيه اباااج 00نباا أكشن وظلمة وخياالااات

تسبح عداالناااا واطيااف ساايرة وراادة 

وهذا يسلم وهذااك يدحرج التمااسي وذيج ادور ريلهااا

وذاااك يدور رااسه خخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## جنـه الــورد

اب

اب

----------


## NaNa.x

أب أب هع

أمممممممممممممممممممممممممم

عندي قصصص ...

أيام قبل كان عدالنا بيت مسكون وكانت حرمه عيوز هي تسكن فيه ... يعني بعد هي داخالها كم واحد ..

وهاي الحرمه مسويه رعب في الفريج شريره ...

المهم الحين بتيكم السالفه ...

كانت عمتي اخت ابويه سايره عند بنات ها العيوز , والفليل كان وجان ماتشوف لكم ظل بدوون راس يمشي ...
وصاروخ البيت ...

كنا مره نسجل بالمسجل في بيت ها العيوز ... وفي حجرة البنات خخخخخ ونغني أونا ... ونعيد الشريط نتسمع خبالنا والا نسمع لكم صوووت حد يبغم في الشريط تقول كان يرمس ويانا ...أممممييي

وبعد في بيتنا الجديم ..

كانا نتصور وياالخدامه في حجرتها هههههههههههههه المهم يوم سارت حمضت الصور ويابتهن ..

والا نشوف صورتنا ووحده منسدحه ويانا تقول صوره مركبه ...

بس عندي ملاحظه المشكله في الصوره أن فيها الفراش الجديم الي بدلناه , وشكل الحجره وبشكاره منسدحه أمممي يعني الحجره نفسها بس في الماضي هني خفنا الصراحه ..

وبس ..

والباقي المره اليايه ..

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> ماشاء الله عليك ياام يحيى وياحافظ .... لا بعد صايره بحالة تأهب لام خماس على اساس ان البنيه تبى قصص قبل النوم (( تساعدها على النوم )) القصص الخفيفه مثل سندريللا وسنوايت ... لا وياليتك تقرينهن قبل لاتحطينهن الا ياجبانه شكلك من الخوف تنقلينهن عمياني شكله النقل يتم بفترة الليل لانه لو بالنهار يمكن تكونين قراتيهن على الاقل ... بس والله فيك الخير ياام يحيى صراحه يابخت ام خماس بك والله لايغير عليكم


فديتج ام خماس ما تهون علي تحب الاكشن والرعب ما شاء الله عليها

بالنسبة لي ما اقراهم فالليل يا حبيبتي انا اشتري راحتي ونومتي بكنوز الدنيا ما فيني ايلس افكر فيهم  :Smile: 

وينكم بنوتات نبغي قصص  :Smile:

----------


## حلى الروح

اممممممم
ذكرتوني ايام زمان يوم كنا انا و خواتي تقريباا في الاعدادية كنا نيلس تحت السرير و تقولنا شو شافت
هاي اختي اعوذ بالله تقولين هي جنية ماادري؟؟؟

هي مره كانت تتنطط على السرير و قدامها مرايه و يوم تنط تشوف نفسها بالمرايا (على فكرة موب حلوو تشوفون المرايا وايد و تركزون ) و الى تشوف اذنها طوييييييييييييلة بالمرايه ...

اخر مره من سنه تقول تشوف واحد واقفلها بالغرفه لابس ابيض و مطوع تقريباا على المغرب
تم واقف وااايد و اختي تروح و ترد و هو يطالعها ..و تسال اختي انتي تشوفين حد واقف؟؟ جان تقولها لها مافي شي و سارت ........و شوي و اختفى...

بقولكم عن بيت جيرانا ساكنه فيه عيله اتعرفنا عليهم تقول انتو ماتشوفون شي او حد في الشارع في الليلـــــــ؟
اونه تشوف واحد يطلع من بيتهم من الباب الخلفي لابس كندوره و عقال يتمشى و يرد البيت.......
شو المشكله؟؟ المشكله انه بدون راااااااااااااس يعني العقال طاير بالهوى..
قالت دوووم يطلع و يرد البيت
خوفتنا هذاك اليوم 
في الليل مااقدر افتح الدريشه او حتى ستاره اخاف يطلع شي بوجهي

----------


## الجرح H

اب اب

----------


## * ام خماس *

> فديتج ام خماس ما تهون علي تحب الاكشن والرعب ما شاء الله عليها
> 
> بالنسبة لي ما اقراهم فالليل يا حبيبتي انا اشتري راحتي ونومتي بكنوز الدنيا ما فيني ايلس افكر فيهم 
> 
> وينكم بنوتات نبغي قصص


طاانكيو ام يحيى فتيتج  :12 (43):

----------


## * ام خماس *

> اممممممم
> ذكرتوني ايام زمان يوم كنا انا و خواتي تقريباا في الاعدادية كنا نيلس تحت السرير و تقولنا شو شافت
> هاي اختي اعوذ بالله تقولين هي جنية ماادري؟؟؟
> 
> هي مره كانت تتنطط على السرير و قدامها مرايه و يوم تنط تشوف نفسها بالمرايا (على فكرة موب حلوو تشوفون المرايا وايد و تركزون ) و الى تشوف اذنها طوييييييييييييلة بالمرايه ...
> 
> اخر مره من سنه تقول تشوف واحد واقفلها بالغرفه لابس ابيض و مطوع تقريباا على المغرب
> تم واقف وااايد و اختي تروح و ترد و هو يطالعها ..و تسال اختي انتي تشوفين حد واقف؟؟ جان تقولها لها مافي شي و سارت ........و شوي و اختفى...
> 
> ...



بسم الله 00منو هذاا الضيف الغريب  :12 (80): 


لا اناا الي اشوفهم كاااملين والحمد لله 

بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه شي لا في الارض ولا في السمااء وهو العزيز القدير 

السااعه الحينه 21ونص بعد منتصف الليل 00الله يستر ع تاالي الليله  :12 (1):

----------


## روووز ماااري

لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

دخيييييييييييييييييييييييلكم قريييت قصه ودب الرعب في قلبي قمت اتلفت يمين ويساار  :Frown: 

ياماامي انا بروحي في بيتي العملاق مع عيالي الكتاكيت  :Frown: 

DVD مايشتغل اللي في حجرتيه  :Frown:  امبوني مارقد الا على السديس والحين >.<

----------


## ..ياسمين..

مرحبااااااااا
طبعا انا كنت متابعه الجزء الاول للثاني ومن عقبها حرمت ادش 
لاني ماقمت اقدر ارقد ولا حتى ادخل الحمام وانتو بكرامه 
كل القصص اتي ببالى صدق عشت ايااااااااااام صعبه وتخوف وخفت لايدخلون فيني من كثر الخوف مع ان الحمدلله ماشفت ولا سمعت شي 

تون قريت قصه وبحطها لكم 





> عموما جايبة لكم قصتين
> 1- هالقصة لعمتي كانت ساكنة المدينة وتقول كنا ساكنين بالدور الثاني((فله وماخذين دور واحد))
> المهم عيالها دايم يلعبون بالسطح وعنهم سياكل تقول إذا جا الليل وتسدحنا يننام نسمع صوت هالسياكل((((الظاهر عيال الجن يلعبون بها)))) طبعا زوجها ما يخاف وملتزم مرة ورافض يطلع من البيت يقول دامهم ما أذونا ما حناب طالعين
> 
> وغير هذا كله تقول أحيانا نشم ريحة بيض مقلي وتقوم الصبح تلقى مطبخها محيوس
> 
> شكلهم جن وعزابية بعد بالأخير طلعوا
> 
> السالفة الثانية
> ...


 
طبعا الاخ كان حذالى

وعيونه صاده على من الخوف جلبته خخخخخ

----------


## ..ياسمين..

*



واحد راح البر مع إثنين من أصدقائه


*


> *وقريب المغرب لقوا وسط البر عشاء وعزايم وأصوات ناس* 
> *ولمبات وفللللله]* 
> *عاد هالشباب ماتوا من الفرح* 
> *بيأكلون رز ولحم عالجاهز]* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*ههههههههههه السالفه الثانيه ضحكتني بسم الله*

----------


## زيباشو

انا قريت بعض القصص ..

ما ادري اذا صادقين كلكم ولا بعضها قصص من وحي الخيال 

حرام قولوا صدق ولا لا؟؟؟



انا صارتلي بعض الحوادث البسيطة ....قبل لا اتزوج ..


يوم كنت صغيرة وااااااااايد شفت فوق سطح بيتنا ريال عملاق ،، اقولكم عملاق لابس ملابس الحرب مال اول يوم يطلعون في التلفزيون كيف وجي هوا يالس يحرك ملابسه وشعره وهو يطالعني مبتسم وانا بسرعه ركض للغرفة وارتجف من الخوف وما خبرت حد الا يوم كبرت قلت حق امي ،، 
امي قالت ها من الصالحين مالهم والله اعلم


ومرة كنت متمدده واحد ضربني في ويهي .. وما عور ويهي لكن حسيت بكف واحد ايده صغير واااايد وبارده على ويهي جان انقز من الخوف واسير الصاله ...


ومرة واحد شاتني في ريلي وانا يالسه اطالع التلفزيون ويا اخواني يعني في لمة كنا يالسين جان استغرب شو ها 
بس طبعا ما يعور ما عرف ليش .. وما قلت حق حد ..





ومرة ابوي كان نايم فوق الشبرية يقول واحد نقز فوق شبريته بالقو وقام يطالع يمين يسار ما شي حد وما كان شي حد في البيت!!!!!!


وبس

----------


## ..ياسمين..

تذكرت سالفة بنتي الله يحفظها 
تقولى مره كانت راقده 
ونتبهت بنص الليل وجان تشوف حرمه من حريم اول لابسه برقع ولابسه كندوة شرات كنادير ام خماس

ومره بعد كانت راقده وصدت صوب الكبت وشافت من جامة الكبت ريال صغير لكن راسه عووووووووووووووود تقول شكله يضحك تقول قمت اضحك هههههه بسم الله 

ومره كانت راقده عند قوم عمها بغرفتهم وكانت توها غافله الا تحس شي يحرقها في خصرها 
يوم سارت الحمام وانتو بكرامه عشان تشوف شو هاللى يحرقها شافت ضرب
ويت وعتني وشفت والله اني مت من الخووووف
تقولين حد ضاربها بخيزرانه من كل قلبه

----------


## ..ياسمين..

طبعا بمااني فاضيه الصبح ومستويه قويه واقرا هالسوالف فبحط لكم قصص

هالسالفه يوم قريتها تذكرت الحوار مع الجن اللى حطه وحده من الاخوات





> بأقولكم سالفه ..
> مرررررررررعبه..
> 
> 
> 
> أخت صديقتي تشتغل في مستشفى خاص ...
> هي موظفه في الإستقبال ..
> تقول أشوف غرفه محد يدخلها كثير...
> ومكتوب على بابها بالمعنى إللي فهمته أنا 
> ...

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

السلام عليكم
اختي ياسمين اثبت العلماء ان مستحيل الجن والانس يتزاوجون ويكون بينهم اطفال 

وحتى اذكر قال عالم من العلماء لو فتحنا هذا الباب لقالت كل زانية انا حامل من جني !!؟

----------


## * ام خماس *

> تذكرت سالفة بنتي الله يحفظها 
> تقولى مره كانت راقده 
> ونتبهت بنص الليل وجان تشوف حرمه من حريم اول لابسه برقع ولابسه كندوة شرات كنادير  ام خماس
> 
> ومره بعد كانت راقده وصدت صوب الكبت وشافت من جامة الكبت ريال صغير لكن راسه عووووووووووووووود تقول شكله يضحك تقول قمت اضحك هههههه بسم الله 
> 
> ومره كانت راقده عند قوم عمها بغرفتهم وكانت توها غافله الا تحس شي يحرقها في خصرها 
> يوم سارت الحمام وانتو بكرامه عشان تشوف شو هاللى يحرقها شافت ضرب
> ويت وعتني وشفت والله اني مت من الخووووف
> تقولين حد ضاربها بخيزرانه من كل قلبه


من وين ياابت كندورتيه  :Big Grin: 

بسم الله الله يحفظنااا ياااارب

----------


## shames123

> من وين ياابت كندورتيه 
> 
> بسم الله الله يحفظنااا ياااارب




بس الله الرحمن الرحيم 


اللهم سكنهم في مساكنهم 

كل ما اشوف الموضوع ما فكرت ادخل في حياتي وخصوصا في الليل



بس اليوم تجرات وقريت شوي هههههههههههههه

----------


## محظوظه&مبروكه

> السلام عليكم
> اختي ياسمين اثبت العلماء ان مستحيل الجن والانس يتزاوجون ويكون بينهم اطفال 
> 
> وحتى اذكر قال عالم من العلماء لو فتحنا هذا الباب لقالت كل زانية انا حامل من جني !!؟


سلامي للكل وخصوصا للي يعشقون الرعب والاثاره 

متابعتكم بصمممممممممممت ودور الموضوع دوووااااره 

ابصراحه دايما هذا السؤال يطري ببالي هل يتزاوج الجن والانس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اسمع النفي من العلماء 

بس في القران بسورة الرحمن 

الله سبحانه وتعالى يقول 

{ فِيهِنَّ قَاصِرَاتُ ٱلطَّرْفِ لَمْ يَطْمِثْهُنَّ إِنسٌ قَبْلَهُمْ وَلاَ جَآنٌّ } * { فَبِأَيِّ آلاۤءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ }

يقول تعالى ذكره في هذه الفرش التي بطائنها من إستبرق { قاصِرَاتُ الطَّرْفِ } وهنّ النساء اللاتي قد قُصرَ طرفهنّ على أزواجهنّ، فلا ينظرن إلى غيرهم من الرجال. وبنحو الذي قلنا في ذلك قال أهل التأويل. ذكر من قال ذلك:

حدثني محمد بن عبيد المحاربي، قال: ثني أبي، عن أبي يحيى، عن مجاهد، في قوله: { فِيهِنَّ قاصِرَاتُ الطَّرْفِ } قال: قَصُر طرفهنّ عن الرجال، فلا ينظرن إلا إلى أزواجهنّ.

حدثنا بشر، قال: ثنا يزيد، قال: ثنا سعيد، عن قتادة { فِيهِنَّ قاصِرَاتُ الطَّرْفِ... } الآية، يقول: قُصِر طرفهنّ على أزواجهنّ، فلا يردن غيرهم.

حدثني يونس، قال: أخبرنا ابن وهب، قال: قال ابن زيد، في قوله: { قاصِراتُ الطَّرْفِ } قال: لا ينظرن إلا إلى أزواجهنّ، تقول: وعزّة ربي وجلاله وجماله، إن أرى في الجنة شيئاً أحسن منَك، فالحمد لله الذي جعلك زوجي، وجعلني زوجَك.

وقوله: { لَمْ يَطْمِثْهُنَّ إنْسٌ قَبْلَهُمْ وَلا جانٌّ } يقول: لم يمسهن إنس قبل هؤلاء الذين وصف جلّ ثناؤه صفتهم، وهم الذين قال فيهم
{ ولِمَنْ خافَ مَقامَ رَبِّهِ جَنَّتانِ }
ولا جان يقال منه: ما طمث هذا البعيرَ حبلٌ قطّ: أي ما مَسَّهُ حبل.

وكان بعض أهل العلم بكلام العرب من الكوفيين يقول: الطمث هو النكاح بالتدمية، ويقول: الطمث هو الدم، ويقول: طمثها إذا دماها بالنكاح. وإنما عنى في هذا الموضع أنه لم يجامعهنّ إنس قبلهم ولا جانّ. وبنحو الذي قلنا في ذلك قال أهل التأويل. ذكر من قال ذلك:

حدثني عليّ، قال: ثنا أبو صالح، قال: ثني معاوية، عن عليّ، عن ابن عباس، قوله: { لَمْ يَطْمِثْهُنَّ إنْسٌ قَبْلَهُمْ وَلا جانٌّ } يقول: لم يُدْمِهنّ إنس ولا جانّ.

حدثنا ابن حُمَيد، قال: ثنا مهران، عن سفيان، عن إسماعيل، عن رجل عن عليّ { لَمْ يَطْمِثْهُنَّ إنْسٌ قَبْلَهُمْ وَلا جانٌّ } قال: منذ خلقهنّ.

حدثنا الحسين بن يزيد الطحان، قال: ثنا أبو معاوية الضرير، عن مغيرة بن مسلم، عن عكرمة، قال: لا تقل للمرأة طامث، فإن الطَّمْث هو الجماع، إن الله يقول: { لَمْ يَطْمِثْهُنَّ إنْسٌ قَبْلَهُمْ وَلا جانّ }.

حدثنا يونس، قال: أخبرنا ابن وهب، قال: قال ابن زيد في قوله: { لَمْ يَطْمِثْهُنَّ إنْسٌ قَبْلَهُمْ وَلا جانّ } قال: لم يَمَسَّهنّ شيء إنس ولا غيره.

حدثني محمد بن عمرو، قال: ثنا أبو عاصم، قال: ثنا عيسى وحدثني الحارث، قال: ثنا الحسن، قال: ثنا ورقاء جميعاً، عن ابن أبي نجيح، عن مجاهد، في قوله: { لَمْ يَطْمِثْهُنَّ إنْسٌ قَبْلَهُمْ وَلا جانّ } قال: لم يَمَسَّهنّ.

حدثنا عمرو بن عبد الحميد الآملي، قال: ثنا مروان بن معاوية، عن عاصم، قال: قلت لأبي العالية امرأة طامث، قال: ما طامث؟ فقال رجل: حائض، فقال أبو العالية: حائض، أليس يقول الله عزّ وجل { لَمْ يَطْمِثْهُنَّ إنْسٌ قَبْلَهُمْ وَلا جانّ }.

دايما افكر بها الايه ولما اقرى راي العلماء واشوف نفي ذلك 

استغرب!!!!!!!!!!!! 



خواتي نقلت لكم الايه وتفسيرها للتوضيييييح يعني القران اثبت انه الجن ممكن يعاشر الانس والله اعلم

----------


## مليت عاد

> تذكرت سالفة بنتي الله يحفظها 
> تقولى مره كانت راقده 
> ونتبهت بنص الليل وجان تشوف حرمه من حريم اول لابسه برقع ولابسه كندوة شرات كنادير ام خماس
> 
> ومره بعد كانت راقده وصدت صوب الكبت وشافت من جامة الكبت ريال صغير لكن راسه عووووووووووووووود تقول شكله يضحك تقول قمت اضحك هههههه بسم الله 
> 
> ومره كانت راقده عند قوم عمها بغرفتهم وكانت توها غافله الا تحس شي يحرقها في خصرها 
> يوم سارت الحمام وانتو بكرامه عشان تشوف شو هاللى يحرقها شافت ضرب
> ويت وعتني وشفت والله اني مت من الخووووف
> تقولين حد ضاربها بخيزرانه من كل قلبه




هههههههههه مسكينه شافت بوطــــــــبر ما قدرت تيود الضحكه هههه


عيل شو بتقولون عني كنت راااااقده على صوب اليمين وانا نعسااانه يعني بين اليقظه و النوم شو رااايج اشووف واااحد رااااسه عووود راااقد على يسااري و ماااشفت غير رااااسه من وراااا عاطني ظهره مادري كييف كملت رقااادي و يوم انتبهت على طوووووول فضحته

----------


## * ام خماس *

معلومااات مفيدة الصراااحة

وقصص رووووعه حق الويك اند 

مشكورااات سباياااااا

----------


## فيونكه ورديه

أب أب أب

----------


## صلي على رسول

مرحبا خواتي قريت قصصكم الحلوة وحبيت اشاركم ل اول مرة ف هذا الموضوع الحلو انا امووووووت بسوالف النغاميش هههههه يعني الجن زين وعندي قصص واااايد صارت عدنا ف العائله وبقولكم مرة احنا سكنا ف بيت جديد هذا من 3 سنوات تقريبا زين وخالتي وبناتها زارونا ف البيت المهم نامو عدنا وبنات خالتي عدنا نامو وكانت الساعه 3 الفجر وبنت خالتي واختي يالسات يسولفو بعدين تعبو واختي نامت بسرعه وبنت خالتي قالت يوم توني حاطه راسي الا اشوف ريال لابس ابيض وطووووويل يالس فوق راسها قالها قولي لبنت خالتج احنا اليوم بنام عندهم تخيلو والله بنت خالتي قالت انا من الخوف سكرت عيوني وتميت احصن عمري واقري وومسكينه مارقدت من الخوف ههه.. زين وبعد في مرة والله بتقولو هذا خيال وربي يوم سمعتها قلت لا مستحيييييل هذا يستوي ف الفلام بس شوفو السالفه ولي يسلمكم مرة عيال خالتي اثنين يالسين يضاربون ويمزحون ويصرخون ف الغرفه وكانت الساعه 2 ومابين 3 الفجر زين والمهم مسوين ازعاااااج زين ولا يطلعلهم واحد من الجدار ويصرخ عليهم صرخه قامو يركضون ركض صوب غرفه خالتي وزايغين ونامو عدال امهم من الخوف ييوم نشو الصبح قالو حج امهم قالت تستاهلون تعرفون هذا الوقن هب وقتكم بس وربي يالسين يحلفون يوم يقولولنا هههههه وتبون بعد قصه والله والله بتقولو كذب والله يوم سمعتها وقف شعر جسمي اذا تبوها قولولي لانها والله تخوووف واايد

----------


## صلي على رسول

مرحبا خواتي قريت قصصكم الحلوة وحبيت اشاركم ل اول مرة ف هذا الموضوع الحلو انا امووووووت بسوالف النغاميش هههههه يعني الجن زين وعندي قصص واااايد صارت عدنا ف العائله وبقولكم مرة احنا سكنا ف بيت جديد هذا من 3 سنوات تقريبا زين وخالتي وبناتها زارونا ف البيت المهم نامو عدنا وبنات خالتي عدنا نامو وكانت الساعه 3 الفجر وبنت خالتي واختي يالسات يسولفو بعدين تعبو واختي نامت بسرعه وبنت خالتي قالت يوم توني حاطه راسي الا اشوف ريال لابس ابيض وطووووويل يالس فوق راسها قالها قولي لبنت خالتج احنا اليوم بنام عندهم تخيلو والله بنت خالتي قالت انا من الخوف سكرت عيوني وتميت احصن عمري واقري وومسكينه مارقدت من الخوف ههه.. زين وبعد في مرة والله بتقولو هذا خيال وربي يوم سمعتها قلت لا مستحيييييل هذا يستوي ف الفلام بس شوفو السالفه ولي يسلمكم مرة عيال خالتي اثنين يالسين يضاربون ويمزحون ويصرخون ف الغرفه وكانت الساعه 2 ومابين 3 الفجر زين والمهم مسوين ازعاااااج زين ولا يطلعلهم واحد من الجدار ويصرخ عليهم صرخه قامو يركضون ركض صوب غرفه خالتي وزايغين ونامو عدال امهم من الخوف ييوم نشو الصبح قالو حج امهم قالت تستاهلون تعرفون هذا الوقن هب وقتكم بس وربي يالسين يحلفون يوم يقولولنا هههههه وتبون بعد قصه والله والله بتقولو كذب والله يوم سمعتها وقف شعر جسمي اذا تبوها قولولي لانها والله تخوووف واايد

----------


## حفيدة المل

اي الغاليه نبيها

----------


## الجرح H

أب أب أب

----------


## feyroz

الاخت >>>>>>>> صلي على رسول

الاخت حفيدة المل قالت لك نباها وانا اضم صوتي لصوتها وتاكدي حتى اللي متابعين بعد ودهم فياليت تخليك 
كريمه و تكتبينها في اقرب وقت
واللي عندها قصه من البنات لاتبخل بها علينا واكيد ام خماس وام يحيى من مناصبهم الجديده وكراسيها بعد متابعين وخاطرهم بقصص الرعب المثيره (( الله يسكنهم بمساكنهم ))

----------


## رياام

فووووووووووووق

----------


## * ام خماس *

> الاخت >>>>>>>> صلي على رسول
> 
> الاخت حفيدة المل قالت لك نباها وانا اضم صوتي لصوتها وتاكدي حتى اللي متابعين بعد ودهم فياليت تخليك 
> كريمه و تكتبينها في اقرب وقت
> واللي عندها قصه من البنات لاتبخل بها علينا واكيد ام خماس وام يحيى من مناصبهم الجديده وكراسيها بعد متابعين وخاطرهم بقصص الرعب المثيره (( الله يسكنهم بمساكنهم ))







متاااابعه بصمت خخخخ

نتريااا المزيد بناات

----------


## صلي على رسول

اسفه بنات مارديت عليكم بسرعه بس كانت عندي ظروف وفالكم طيب الحين بكتبها ههههههههه

----------


## بنت ريف

متابعه بصمت

----------


## صلي على رسول

(( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم نبدا ب الصلاه علي رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم)) احم احم اعطوني المايك وابا كوب شاي سليماني لو سمحتو بنعناع بعد ههههههه شحاته وتتشرط ههه... زين الله يسلمجن هذي القصه حدث في سلطنه عمان في منطقه من مناطق السلطنه زين احنا ف الاجازة نسير عمان عند اهلنا وبذات ف الصيف المكان جزيرة وماشاءالله روعه جوها مثل صلاله ف الصيف زين المهم احنا نطلع نسير بيت يدي شاليه عند البحر هذا بعيد عن المنطقه من وين الناس تقريبا 18 كيلو متر وهذا مكان منعزل فيه جبال واايد وهذا المكان دوم نشوف فيه اشياء غريبه بس هذي المرة محطمه.. بنت خالتي واخوها طلعو يمشون عند البحر وكان قمر وماشاءلله تقول صباح والجؤ روعه رذاذ زين الهم بنت خالتي واخوها بعدو وايد عن البيت يعني مسافه بدون ما يحسون ولد خالتي مسك التلفون ويلس يصور البحر والقمر ع اساس ف اليوم الثاني نرجع الاماارات انا كنت عندهم بس يلست ف البيت هذا من حظي هههه زين وهو يصور البحر تخيلو مر واحد من عند التلفون يسرع يعني ولد خالتي لقطه ف التصوير وقال ل اخته شفتي شي قالت هيه يمه يلا نرجع البيت قال يلا المهم سارو يركضون شوي ويسمعون اصوات ناس واااايدين يمشون وراهم الاخ سار ينادي ربعه قالو والله من كثرهم تقولو جيش زين الحمدلله انهم محصنين عمارهم قبل لايطلعون من البيت تخيلو وهم يمشون يشوفون ناس يالسين عند البحر وياين ع صوبهم وبنت خالتي ترتجف ويالسه تقراء واخوها حط ايده ع كتفها وقربها منه وماشاءالله عليه فيه قوة مايخاف تمو يقولون التيلفون التيلفون ولد خالتي قال ما بعطيكم اياه اول محد قالكم تمشونمن قدامنا تخيلو يراد عليهم وهم يصيحون التيلفون التيلفون زين وهم يمشون وراهم لين باقي شو عن يوصلون البيت وهناك واحد يالس ف التراب طبعا جني يوم شاف جيه قام يمشي صوبهم و يقول شو صاير شو صاير زين وقال لولد خالتي ليش ماتجاوبني شو صاير ولد خالتي ف خاطرة يقول بعدين بقولك وبعدين سمعه يقول ل هذيج الجماعه بس خلاص هنا حدودكم هذا المكان مب مكانكم وقفهم زين المهم يوم وصلو البيت عاد خلاص قلوبهم ميته خووف شوي وولد خالتي يحس واحد عداله يقوله اعطيني التيلفون اعطيني التيلفون هذيج الجماعه معصبين شكله هذاك اللي عند البحر طرشوة حجه زين ولد خالتي قال لوعتونا تعال شوف هذا التيلفون وشوف مسحته مسحته ومن مسحه سارو ولا حس بشي ولا كانه صاير شي والله قالو نبا نوريكم ياه بس خسارة ماخلونا ف حالنا وعاد قلنا لا يضرونا ولا شي احسن نمسحه انا يوم سمعتهم قلت تكذبون قالو والله العظيم وكلمه الله غاليه ان اللي صار صدج بنت خالتي قالت انا استغربت من اخوي ماشاءالله عليه بس يلس يراد عليهم قال انا خايف بس مقوي قلبي ومحصن عمري اذا خفنا بيتشجعون علينا والله يابنات القصه صدجيه يعني من كلامهم تخيلو للجن مناطق وكل جماعه ف منطقه وعندهم قوانين وشروط وهذي القصه ان شاءالله استمتعو هههه

----------


## صلي على رسول

بسمه هههههههههههههه الحمدلله ع سلامتج عيل

----------


## صلي على رسول

خيبه اختفيتو مرة وحده هههههههه

----------


## * ام خماس *

صلى على رسول

قصتج غريبه وعجيبه يعني هو صورهم ؟

بسم الله 00والحمد لله ماا ضروهم

متـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــااابعه

----------


## صلي على رسول

تعرفي هو كان يالس يصور اشعه القمر منعكسه ف البحر وعايبنه المنظر ويالس يصور فيديو وهو يصور الجني مر ع السريع ف لقطه ف الفيديو يعني طلع شي ابيض ع السريع ماشفتي مثل احيانا يطلعون ف الفلام... هيه والله غريبه بس والله تراها صدج

----------


## m-lady

تصدقون .....مرة كنت راقدة ......وفي الليل ... فتحت عيوني ..ولقيت حرمة من فوق لتحت اسود في اسود قاعدة عند راسي ..........

عقب ما ادري كيف رقدت ....

وهذا من سنين .......وما نسيت لين احين ...اخاف من اتذكر ..

عشان جدي اخاف من القصص الي تخوف ...

----------


## صلي على رسول

ليدي شو تطلعين تخافين انتي صورتج والله زيغتني بسم الله

----------


## *مجموعة إنسان*

تذكرت شي جديم بسبب رد الاخت اللي كاتبه عن كاسيت الراديو ..

قبل سنين كنا نسجل اصواتنا على كاسيتات .. ونيلس نغني ونألف برامج وعبط 
اشترينا شريط وبس بطلنا القرطاسة عنه وخليناه في كبت اختي .. وطلعنا كم يوم للشمالية وردينا ..
وخذنا الشريط انا واختي عسب نفس دايما نيلس نسجل عليه نحن في البدايو نطوف شوي من الشريط .. ونسجل .. وسجلنا شوي اصواتنا كتجربه ويلسنا نسمع .. سمعنا تسجيلنا والصاعقة الاصوات اللي طلعت بعد تسجيلنا!!! طلع صوت واااحد يتكلم وكانه ريال عود ويقرأ شيء نفس الواحد يوم يقرا قرآن او يرقي بالادعية .. حاولنا نركز في الكلام اللي يقوله ومووول مافهمنا شي .. وشوي اللي نسمع وحدة وراه صوتها يقرب وتصاارخ صريخ .. وتكمل صريخها وثواني على دخلتها نسمع صوت شخص ثالـــث يبين عليه شباب ويقول " ياااااا حبيــــب .. جااات أمــــي " !!!!! وهاك يكمل قراية وهايج تكمل صريخ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! انا واختي تجمدنااااااااااااااااا قلنا ها شكله تحضير زيران ولا شيء وشكينا براعي البقالة اللي شرينا منه الشريط المشكلة شرينا الشريط مغلف وخليناه في البيت وماكان حد في البيت غير ابوي ومستحيل ابوي يفتح حيرتنا ويفتح كبت اختي ويطلع الشريط ويسجل عليه! واصلا لو سالنا بينصعق من سؤالنا وبيضاربنا ضرابه!! (الله يرحمه) 
وامي يت وسمعت ويانا شوي لين ماوصلت على صوت الشاب يوم يقول جات امي .. وسكرت .. المشكلة هي تمت معصبه من اللي سمعته وتبى تتخلص من الشريط باي طريقة نحن بيتنا الحمدلله مافيه اي بلا .. بس المشكلة في فترة من الفترات كنا نحصل سحر وكتب وخرابيط عقب ماسفرنا الشغالة.فأمي توقعت ان هالكتب (السوى) باقي تأثيرها في البيت وخافت!!! .... جان تسجل عليه اصواتنا وسلامها لأهلها ومسحت الباقي طرشته بالبريد ماتم عندنا هاك الشريط وبصراحة من خوفنا منه ماصدقنا اننا افتكينا منه .. 


والله شاهد على الكلام اللي كتبته هذا وكنت ناسية الموضوع والحين تذكرته ..

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

ووووووووووووووينج ام خماس مشتاقتلج وااااااااااااااايد :Smile: 

وين سوالفكم بنات :Smile:

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> تذكرت شي جديم بسبب رد الاخت اللي كاتبه عن كاسيت الراديو ..
> 
> قبل سنين كنا نسجل اصواتنا على كاسيتات .. ونيلس نغني ونألف برامج وعبط 
> اشترينا شريط وبس بطلنا القرطاسة عنه وخليناه في كبت اختي .. وطلعنا كم يوم للشمالية وردينا ..
> وخذنا الشريط انا واختي عسب نفس دايما نيلس نسجل عليه نحن في البدايو نطوف شوي من الشريط .. ونسجل .. وسجلنا شوي اصواتنا كتجربه ويلسنا نسمع .. سمعنا تسجيلنا والصاعقة الاصوات اللي طلعت بعد تسجيلنا!!! طلع صوت واااحد يتكلم وكانه ريال عود ويقرأ شيء نفس الواحد يوم يقرا قرآن او يرقي بالادعية .. حاولنا نركز في الكلام اللي يقوله ومووول مافهمنا شي .. وشوي اللي نسمع وحدة وراه صوتها يقرب وتصاارخ صريخ .. وتكمل صريخها وثواني على دخلتها نسمع صوت شخص ثالـــث يبين عليه شباب ويقول " ياااااا حبيــــب .. جااات أمــــي " !!!!! وهاك يكمل قراية وهايج تكمل صريخ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! انا واختي تجمدنااااااااااااااااا قلنا ها شكله تحضير زيران ولا شيء وشكينا براعي البقالة اللي شرينا منه الشريط المشكلة شرينا الشريط مغلف وخليناه في البيت وماكان حد في البيت غير ابوي ومستحيل ابوي يفتح حيرتنا ويفتح كبت اختي ويطلع الشريط ويسجل عليه! واصلا لو سالنا بينصعق من سؤالنا وبيضاربنا ضرابه!! (الله يرحمه) 
> وامي يت وسمعت ويانا شوي لين ماوصلت على صوت الشاب يوم يقول جات امي .. وسكرت .. المشكلة هي تمت معصبه من اللي سمعته وتبى تتخلص من الشريط باي طريقة نحن بيتنا الحمدلله مافيه اي بلا .. بس المشكلة في فترة من الفترات كنا نحصل سحر وكتب وخرابيط عقب ماسفرنا الشغالة.فأمي توقعت ان هالكتب (السوى) باقي تأثيرها في البيت وخافت!!! .... جان تسجل عليه اصواتنا وسلامها لأهلها ومسحت الباقي طرشته بالبريد ماتم عندنا هاك الشريط وبصراحة من خوفنا منه ماصدقنا اننا افتكينا منه .. 
> 
> 
> والله شاهد على الكلام اللي كتبته هذا وكنت ناسية الموضوع والحين تذكرته ..


!!!!!!!

كل شيء جايز صراحة


الله يبعد عنا الشر يارب



.................................................. ....
وينج ام خميس
تطورت حالتي وما اخاف يالسة اقرء عادي الحمدلله يارب :Smile:

----------


## * ام خماس *

> تصدقون .....مرة كنت راقدة ......وفي الليل ... فتحت عيوني ..ولقيت حرمة من فوق لتحت اسود في اسود قاعدة عند راسي ..........
> 
> عقب ما ادري كيف رقدت ....
> 
> وهذا من سنين .......وما نسيت لين احين ...اخاف من اتذكر ..
> 
> عشان جدي اخاف من القصص الي تخوف ...


نفس حاالتي لكنه كاان ريااااال 

الله الحاافظ فديتج ^^

----------


## * ام خماس *

> ووووووووووووووينج ام خماس مشتاقتلج وااااااااااااااايد
> 
> وين سوالفكم بنات




انااا هنااا متااابعه من بعيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد

اشحاالج الغاليه ؟

وين قصصج الاكشنيه ؟

----------


## * ام خماس *

> !!!!!!!
> 
> كل شيء جايز صراحة
> 
> 
> الله يبعد عنا الشر يارب
> 
> 
> 
> ...




مبروك ام يحيى اخيرااا قويتي قلبج متلي ؟

ايوه كدااااا اوي البك يااا البي خخخ

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> تصدقون .....مرة كنت راقدة ......وفي الليل ... فتحت عيوني ..ولقيت حرمة من فوق لتحت اسود في اسود قاعدة عند راسي ..........
> 
> عقب ما ادري كيف رقدت ....
> 
> وهذا من سنين .......وما نسيت لين احين ...اخاف من اتذكر ..
> 
> عشان جدي اخاف من القصص الي تخوف ...


 :Frown: 

ورجعتي رقدتي!!! ربي حفظج الحمدلله

ما شاء الله عليج

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> انااا هنااا متااابعه من بعيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد
> 
> اشحاالج الغاليه ؟
> 
> وين قصصج الاكشنيه ؟


الحمدلله بخير

والله هذه الايام مشغولة 
لكن ولا يهمج بيبلج قصص تدمع لها الاعين :Smile:

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

ويييييييييييييه دخلت بالغلط انا بعدني خواااافه 
بس اقوي قلبي برد

----------


## * ام خماس *

> الحمدلله بخير
> 
> والله هذه الايام مشغولة 
> لكن ولا يهمج بيبلج قصص تدمع لها الاعين


ارحميني ماا ابااا دموع اناا اغرق بشبر ميه خخخخ

----------


## * ام خماس *

> ويييييييييييييه دخلت بالغلط انا بعدني خواااافه 
> بس اقوي قلبي برد




نترياااج ياا ام قلب قوي 

لكن نباا قصص حلوة تنسينااا الخوووووف خخخخ

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

لفتت نظري هذه القصة والله اعلـــــــــــــــم 
م/ن





> قصتي مع الجن حقيقية
> طبعا الكثيرون ينكرون وجود الجن ومن ينكر وجود الجن فقد كفر لان الجن مثلنا مثلهم من الصالح والطالح والمسلم والفاسق والشرير والطيب هو قبائل وعشائر يتزوجون وينجبون ويعبدون الله (( قال عزوجل وماخلقت الجن والانس إلا ليعبدون )) وقد ورد ذكرهم في القراءن من يؤمن بالله عزوجل والقراءن لا يستطيع ان ينكر ان الجن مخلوقات خلقهم الله لعبادته مثلهم مثل الانس
> 
> واذكر لكم قصصي مع الجن والتي بداءت معي من سن 16 سنه والكثير يقولون اننا لانستطيع رؤية الجن ودليلهم الايه الكريمة في قوله عزوجل (( إنه يراكم هو وقبيله من حيث لاترونهم )) والواقع ان العلماء الاجلاء فسروا الايه انا فعلا يستحيل ان نراهم بهيئتهم التي خلقهم الله عزوجل عليها ولكن نراهم متشكلين على هيئه ظل قصير رجل امراءة قط كلب افعى وغيره مما يحبون ان يظهروا انفسهم به وغالبا ما اراءهم على هيئة شخص من اهلي او ظل كثيف رمادي ولد قصير في عمر السابعه
> 
> والكثيرون ينكرون هالشي ويتهمون من يرى الجن انه كاذب وانا اشهد اني رائيت الجن ولي قصص كثيرة معهم وواقع الحال
> اني رائيتهم رؤى العين يعني متشكلين امام ناظري وقد لا يكفيني بضع كلمات لاسرد لكم قصص عايشتها بنفسي وشاهدت فيها الجن متشكل بحيث لا يكلمني ويكتفي اني يقول لي انظري الي ويختفي واحيانا ينادوني بأسمي والغريب في الامر اني اعتدت الموضوع ولم يعد يشعرني بالخوف بل اصحبت اذا رائيتهم كأني ارى شي عادي لا مخيف ولا شي بس مجرد شعور بالاستغراب واحيانا اسأل نفسي مايريدون مني ياترى ولكن لاحظت اني لساني ينربط فلا استطيع ان اسأل الجني اللذي يظهر لي بأي سؤال بل اكتفي بالنظر اليه بينما يختفي ويدخل في حائط المنزل وغيرها والله على ما اقول شهيد قصص كثيرة اكتفي بعدم قولها حتى لايصدقني احد او يتهموني بأني اصبت بالجنون ((يكفي ان اقول انه مرة من المرات لم اكن وحدي وكان معي شهود من اهلي على ماحصل لي في تلك الليله عجب عجاب والله المستعان ونفسي اعرف يا اخواتي ايش يريدون مني تفسي اسألهم ولكن اجد ان هناك حاجز بيني وبينهم قوي جدا ولذلك اكتفي بقراءة بقراءة ايه الكرسي والاستعاذة التسمية والغريب انه يخرجون اصوات لكي انتبه لوجودهم واراهم والغريب انهم لا يسببون لي اي اذي ولله الحمد بل يظهرون لي وكأنهم يقولون نحن هنا وسلامتكم ياليت تفسير منكم للحيرة الشديدة ولي فترة الحمد الله لم اتشرف برؤيتهم هههههههههه وسلامتكم

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

هاااا
م/ن

مب انا  :Smile: 




> قبل سنتين كان جاي بنتي الصغيره هدية عروسة (فروحه-دقدي) كبيرة وجاء يوم من الايام واخذها لغرفتي بالليل واحطها بالكمادينة جنب السرير واثري نمت .. إلا اسمع وانا نايمه عند اذني كاني داخل زواج ووحده تطق وشكل الناس كانوا كثيرين وازعاج بالحيل لدرجه اني قمت منزعجه مره وضغطت على اذني اليمين من الازعاج ..
> التفت يميني والاقي العروسة قاعده على الطاوله وكانها تطالع فيني..
> تلقائياً اخذت العروسة ورحت فتحت باب الشقه ورميتها برا ..
> قسماً بالله العظيم وربي شاهد اني رجعت نمت مره ثانية وزينت وضعية نومي وبمجرد ماحطيت راسي على الوساده بدء الطق وهنا .. إلاواحد يقول لي ( آسفين آسفين)
> بعدها تاكد لي ان هذي العرايس ماهي شي سهل وقمت واخذت كل العرايس الموجودة في البيت وصرفتها وطلعتها خارج بيتي ..

----------


## miss_it

خوفتوووني


بروحي خواااااااااافة .. 


أنا وايد مواقف صارت لي.. بس من الحين فالليل <<<<<<,خوااااااافة 
الظهر بخبركم .. خخخخ

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> ارحميني ماا ابااا دموع اناا اغرق بشبر ميه خخخخ


هههههههههههه مب للدرجة هذي

خاني التعبير فديتج

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

م/ن
 :Smile: 




> يوم قاعده اروش بنتي وولدي في الحمام الا بنتي تأشر لورا وتقول تعالي اروشك
> قلت لها انا ما ابغى اتروش قالت لي لا مو انتي جنى اسم بنت ترى مو بسم الله قلت لها ايش
> لقيتها تطالع ورا ظهري
> بالحركه البطيئه سرت التفت لورا من الخوف قلت لها ما في احد قالت الا فيه تعالي ماما تروشك
> قلت لها كل وحده امها تروشها
> نتشت الاولاد من الحمام وطلعت اجري فيهم
> تمون بنتي تحب الكل والله العظيم اني صادقه
> 
> كانت عندي لعبه صغيره من ماكدونالز مخلوق غريب يعني شي من خيال صانعها وهي يابانيه وتقول كلمتين بس بالضغط على بطنها
> ...

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

م/ن



> موني والله مو فاكره في اشيااء اكثر من كذا
> ايوه افتكرت مرت اخوي كانت تطبخ قامت شافت خيال زوجها قدامها جاي يمشي شوي شوي لانه من النوع الي يحب يخوف
> قامت التفت عليه ما لقت احد تهبلت المره
> 
> غير الاكل الي ندور عليه ونقول فلانه اكلته الظاهر هم
> لان اختي قالت لها داعيه ان البيت المسكون الي فيه لازم ياكل اذا ما لقى شي ياكل من الزباله الله يعزكم
> تقول وحده مسحوره وهي تمشي في الليل مرت جمب المطبخ الا تشوف غورلا قاعده في المطبخ تاكل من الزباله
> يمه يمه يمه

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

مب تدخل خوافة وتقرء وتدعي علي :Frown:

----------


## * ام خماس *

> مب تدخل خوافة وتقرء وتدعي علي


الصراااحه قصص حلوة 00يعطيج العاافيه

اشراايج كل ليله تدخلين وتحطين قصتين حلواات مثل اليوم للسهرة ؟

----------


## روووز ماااري

> الصراااحه قصص حلوة 00يعطيج العاافيه
> 
> اشراايج كل ليله تدخلين وتحطين قصتين حلواات مثل اليوم للسهرة ؟




آآآآآخ منج انتي تبين تخوفينا  :13 (28): 

انا قرييت شويه وطااح قلبي >.< لاااا احسلي ماقرا هاي السوالف  :Big Grin:

----------


## * ام خماس *

> آآآآآخ منج انتي تبين تخوفينا 
> 
> انا قرييت شويه وطااح قلبي >.< لاااا احسلي ماقرا هاي السوالف


خخخخخخ بالعكس روزة 

الموضوع يقوي قلوب العضواات الخواافاات ويخليكن
















































سووووبر سيداات الاماارااات

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> الصراااحه قصص حلوة 00يعطيج العاافيه
> 
> اشراايج كل ليله تدخلين وتحطين قصتين حلواات مثل اليوم للسهرة ؟


من عنوني يا عنوني :Smile: 
والسهرة بتحلى بالاكشن  :Smile:

----------


## * ام خماس *

> من عنوني يا عنوني
> والسهرة بتحلى بالاكشن


تسلم عنوونج حبيبتي

----------


## روووز ماااري

> خخخخخخ بالعكس روزة 
> 
> الموضوع يقوي قلوب العضواات الخواافاات ويخليكن
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا احسن يوم مانعرف شي >> نعيش حياتنا كوووووووووووول :Big Grin: 

الحيين توني كملت وقريت القصه الامسيه واحس عمري اتلفت وكل ما تناقع الثلاجه نقزت  :Big Grin:

----------


## نجمة الفجر

اممم الموضوع يزيغ...!!

اللهم سكنهم في مساكنهم..

----------


## * ام خماس *

> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا احسن يوم مانعرف شي >> نعيش حياتنا كوووووووووووول
> 
> الحيين توني كملت وقريت القصه الامسيه واحس عمري اتلفت وكل ما تناقع الثلاجه نقزت




روووووووز طااالعي صوب الباااب من هذاا خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

مسكوووووووووووووووووووون

----------


## نعيمية دلع

اهئ كل يوم اشوفكم تقولون قصص الا انا ماعندنا يييييييين

----------


## * ام خماس *

> اهئ كل يوم اشوفكم تقولون قصص الا انا ماعندنا يييييييين


حبيبتي قولي الحمد لله ان ماااا صاادفتي هالقصص

في الوااقع 00اوكي تعااالي اقري القصص واستمتعي وعيشي الدور ^^

----------


## نعيمية دلع

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه الحمدالله مليون مره صح اني ماخاف بس مابي انحط ف هالموقف

----------


## جرح وحداوي

لووول موضووع شيق اقرااه بهصبح هاها يعطيكم الف عافية

----------


## feyroz

ام يحيى سلامتك ماتشوفين شر ان شاء الله .... ترا انترسنا غبار من كثر ماهالموضوع ما انخمد ونام والبنات صاروا في سبات عميق لين يتتي انتي وام خماس والبنات ونفظتوا الغبار عنه وصحصحتوا الموضوع وصحصحتونا معاه وعلى فكره انا كل يوم امر ادخل هني واوقف على الاطلال بروحي واحن لجمعة البنات وسوالفهن .. ام يحيى عسى الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه ماقصرتي وبيض الله ويهك وقصصك على كثر ماهي تخوف بس وناسه وجديده بالنسبه لي .. وانا مثل روز ماري بسالفة الثلاجه العوده بالمطبخ والا المكيف يوم يضرب هواه بالكومودينو عموما الاخشاب صايرين يسون اصوات مش مطمئنه بالمره وانا غصب عني اطنش والا بستخف طبعا لا ومن كم يوم شلت القطاوه الصغار اللي لونهم اسود وقلت من باب الاحتياط خليني اذلفهم بعيد مافيني يكبرون ويستلبسونهم ومن يومها وانا قلبي يعورني عليهم مساكين صغار بس سويت كذي من باب الاحتياط انا اليوم صار لهم 3 يوم بره البيت تعتقدون لو رجعت ادورهم القاهم نفس المكان ؟؟؟ شو اسوي قلبي ضعيف

----------


## جوهره عمان

انا بخبركم وايد مواقف تستوي عندنا بس بخبركم عن هالموقف

هع لا تخاافووون

في مره من المرات ببيت يدي ويدتي وكان البيت عربي وفيه طابق ثاني وكانت الخدامه مطيحه غرشه مااي شو تسموونه انتو معرف مطاره من النوع الكبير الي يحطو داخلها مااي للتبريد المهم طيحتها ع الارض مب قاصده لا 
طاحت وانترست ايدها كلها حبووب والله كله ايدها بس ايد وحده ع ما اعتقد المهم بعد يومين

جلسنا نتكلم عن هالشي قلنا اكيد ضرووها الين(الجن) يمكن طيحت في حد منهم وقال عمي العود انزين سوولهم
فواله قهووهم واهو كان يتهزى تراه وجلسنا نتكلم فامورهم شوي وقلنا في منهم يحطون اكل فمكان للجن واليوم الثاني ياخذوه ويحطو لكم اكل غيره من عندهم وفجاه انشم ريحه بن قهووه تفوووح فوووح والله العظيم يعني مب ريحه شوي لا ريحه قوووويه بس انشمها فالصاله المكان الي جالسين احنا فيه لمن طلعنا بالحوش انشم الريحه ماشي ابد بس فالصاله استغربنا وخفنا قلنا شرده ورحنا الطابق الثاني ونادينا عمي الثاني لان عمي العود طلع الهم نزل عندنا وقلنا له شم شوف وعمي حس كانه حد يسحب له بيجامته ع فوق طش عمي خايف ورحنا ركض ورااه لطابق الثاني ... وكان هذاك الوقت بالليل ساعه تقريبا 12 او 11 ونص بالليل وكنت بوقتها ادرس بس كيف ما خفت 
كيف ما انتفضت ع طولي...




القصه الثانيه نفس الشي ببيت يدتي وهابيتهم وايد تصير فيه اشياء لان وراهم مزرعه ع طول 
المهم كنا راقدين فالفرفه وتعرفو بيت عربي الغرف بعاد عن بعض ومكشوف الحووش انززززين 
كنا رقود ونسمع ذاك التدبيغ ع السطح بسناسل يعني صوت قووو كان حد يضرب برجله ع الارض وفوقها سناسل 

واحنا بتحصلنا ميتن رهقه مرتاعين وطلعنا نشرد فالحوش يالخسوف تراه اذ طلعتو بتشوفو الي فوق السطح 
متخسفين يهال كنا بس عقب ماطلعنا راح الصوت...



ومراه نفس الشي كنا نايمين وكانت عمتي تصلي قيام وتسمع هذاك الونين برع عند الدريشه 
معرف كيف اكتب لكم اياه الصوت يعني صوت حد يتونن يصيح كانه متندم ع شي وكان صوت حرمه وريال 
يتكلموا وكانو ندمانين يقولو: يوم قلت لك ........ كانت الحرمه تساله واهو يصيح يوووون مدري شو ماذكر بصراحه شو يقولو بس هذا الي اذكره .. بس الحين ماشي منه ابد هذاك اوول...




واذا تذكرت شي بخبركم ابه..

----------


## bronza

هــلا بنآآت ,,
و الله قصصكم اتخرع ><

بقوللكم عن بيت يدوه ,,
ترآآه فيه واايد من الي ماينطرون ,,هع .. المهم ,, مره كنا سهرانيين و فاتحين التلفزيون و فجأه اتصكر الرسيفر بس التلفزيون تم مفتووح ,, جااان نعطيييه شرررده ,, هع 
و سالفه ثآنيه ,, ربيع ولد خالي كل مايمر عند بيت يدوه يشووف حرمه لابسه ابيض واقفه عند البلكونه و يسمع اصوآت يهآل يصارخون ,, ترا ف البيت شي غافه عووده ,, و بثث 

هالسوالف ما اتزيغ وايد ,, بسأل خالوتي و بقوللكم ,, هع

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

ما مليتوا الحزن والشكوى ؟!

هنا التشويق والفزع  :Smile: ههههههههه

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

احم احمممممممم 
م/ن




> والله وناااسسة المووضضوووع
> 
> اناا مررررة كنـــت ناايمة بااياام الاختبااراات قرررب الاجاازة المهم
> 
> كنت نايمة لحالي بالغررفة وبااب الغررفة كاان مفتووح شووي كاان يدخل نورر
> 
> المهم ..واناا ناايمة ااسممع صوووت اححد يللعب بااغرراضي وافتح عيوني الا اشووف وااحد جالس اخرر
> 
> السرير على رجوولي اناا خفت وومنن الخووووف قسسسسم بالله اني ماا ااحسسسس بررجولي ومااني قاادررة ااشررد
> ...

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> في يووم اختي الله يهديها بس كانت تطفي الانوار وتشغل ميوزك على بالها رومانتيك
> كل يوم تخيلوا >>استغفر الله العظيم
> والبيت اللي حنا فيه مات فيه شخص قبل نسكن يمكن ب 4 سنوات
> الموهم تقول الاشوي اشوف واحد يناظرني من الشباك ومكان عيونه وفمه اجوف
> قفلت الميوزك وجايه بكل هدوء تقول مامي شفت واحد يناظرني على بالنا العيال لانهم اشقياء شوي
> الا والله محد قرب صوبها
> 
> ويوم كنت جالسه مع خالي بالمجلس نسولف وعاد تعرفون الشقه نظامها الباب بالباب اقسم بالله ان الباب انفتح وشفت احد يمشي وكذبت عيوني ماشاء الله داخل جوا عند اهلي ويقولي خالي شفتيه عاد انا دمعت عيني اول مره اشوف ههههههههههه

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

م/ن



> انا لما انام واطفي الانوار والتلفزيون يقعدون يسوون اصوات ويمشون في الغرفه اسمعهم ويلعبون باصابع رجليني ويكونون معاي في البطنيه ولما ادخل في النوم يصرخ واحد بوجهي صرخه خفيفه يقول ايع ماتنكتب تلفظ بس كتبت كده المهم يحسون في الغرفه واصرخ فيهم وقول وبعدين ابغى انام مني مولعه التلفزيون وحيانا اقرا اية الكرسي بصوت عالي واحيانا ماخبي عليكم استاحش واقوم اولع النور ومره امي الله يطول عمرها تطق علي تبغى تصحيني مارديت سمعت صوت يقول ماااااااااااااردت

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> والله مت من الخوف
> انا يوم كنت بيت اهل زوجي نايمه احس باحد يجيني ويصوتلي
> ومانام بغرفتي
> اذا زوجي مو معاي واحيانا اشوف رجال اسود ويوم سكنت بيتي الحمدالله
> زانت الامور والله لايجيب ذيك الايام وحتى اختي عند اهل زوجي وتشوف نفس الاشياء
> وللحين تخاف
> انا واختي متزوجيين اخوان
> بالله يعني ايش يعني هذا

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> المهم اسمع امي تناديني عنووووووود عنوووووووووووود
> وانا ولاكاني اسمع اقوول ياربي شكلهم بدوو يستهبلون واطنش <<مدري وش هالقوه اللي جاتني
> 
> اخررر شئ احس ان الصوت صووت امي اذا عصبت عنوووود
> واقوول لااختي صدقيني ابرووح وشوفي اذا مارجعتلك رجليني تسابق الريح من الخووف
> >>متاكده انه مو امي
> 
> ويوم دخلت عند امي ابشوف قايمه مدريت الا اللي تلعن خيري ساعه انادي ماتسمعين <<وش يدريني احسبك جني خخخخخخخخخخخخ
> 
> ...

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> تذكرت قصه صارت لي قبل تقريبا خمس سنوات
> ومازلت اتذكرها هههههه بس قصه ع كيف كيفكم
> الله يسلمكم كانوا اهلي يرممون بيتهم ونقلوا لشقق مفروشه بنفس الحي لحد مايخلصون من البيت طبعا الترميم طول حبتين وجلسوا حوالي اربع شهور
> خلالها كنا لما نزور اهلي وننام عندهم نشوف اشياء تدل ع وجودهم وطبعا ماكنا نخاف ابد ههههه <بايعينها
> ومن ضمن المواقف اللي صارت كنا انا واختي نايمين عند اهلي ذيك الليله وسهرانين لحد قبل صلاة الفجر وكنا نسولف وغرفتنا كانت مقابله غرفة امي وبابها مفتوح فجأه واحنا في خضم السوالف والحماس طلعت علينا امي من غرفتها وباااين عليها انها توها صاحيه من النوم طالعتنا وابتسمت لنا وراحت للمطبخ بدون ماتكلمنا ولا كلمه وكان باب المطبخ جنب باب غرفتها والبابين مقابليننا يعني نشوفها وهي داخله وهي طالعه برضو
> المهم ردينا الابتسامه لها وكملنا سوالف وعيوننا ع باب غرفتها فجأه شفناها طالعه مره ثانيه من الغرفه وهي دااايخه فيها النوم وراحت لدورة المياه
> انا واختي فزينا تونا شايفينها داخله المطبخ شلون طلعت من الغرفه مره ثانيه ولما طلعت من الدوره سالناها وقلنا لها متى امداك ترجعين للغرفه..رفعت حواجبها وقالت اصلا توني صاحيه ابي دورة المياه..
> وقتها عرفنا ان الدعوه فيها ان وطبعا وكالعاده كملنا سوالفنا خخخخخ
> وداايم نسمعهم في المطبخ يشتغلون ويصلحون لهم عشاء ويسخنون الحليب هههههه شكل عندهم بيبي
> ...

----------


## * ام خماس *

> ما مليتوا الحزن والشكوى ؟!
> 
> هنا التشويق والفزع ههههههههه





مشكورة ع القصص الحلوة ام يحيى 

واترياا المزيد حبوبة ^^

هناا دعوة للتفاائل واللاكشن مع ام يحيى

----------


## أم اليمامه

بصراحه ام يحيى القصص عجيبه

تذكرت سالفه نفس الي صار للبنت لي قامت امها تبي دوره المياه
انا وامي زمان كنا نشوف التلفزيون
واذكر ذيك الايام يدي مريض وينام بالميلس المهم فجاه الا يطلع يدي الي على ايام قبل لا يمرض ويهدنا كان يقول
كم ساعه لحين ردت امي خخححح بويه 2 ونص قال ها 2 ونص يعني ما وقتكم لليل لحد ونهار لحد يالله نشن رقدن
قالت امي ان شاء الله بويه وراح
بعدها الا يطلع يدي مره الا وهو المريض التعبان يقول لامي فلانه امي ازجرش وماتسمعيني قالت بويه ماسمعتك
خير امر قال بغيت ماي صارلي نص ساعه ازجر ولحد يسمع

عاد هنيه امي تيبست قال بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

عقبها يدي بيوم توفى رحمة الله عليه

----------


## بنت الياسين

هل الزمن أختي شياطين الإنس يخوفون أكثر من شياطين الجن بس بصراحه اتشوق لسماع قصص الجن وأنا خايفه

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

لي عودة :Smile:

----------


## رياام

أب أب أب

----------


## * ام خماس *



----------


## الجرح H

لــلرفــــــع

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

عموما جايبة لكم قصتين
1- هالقصة لعمتي كانت ساكنة المدينة وتقول كنا ساكنين بالدور الثاني((فله وماخذين دور واحد))
المهم عيالها دايم يلعبون بالسطح وعنهم سياكل تقول إذا جا الليل وتسدحنا يننام نسمع صوت هالسياكل
((((الظاهر عيال الجن يلعبون بها)))) طبعا زوجها ما يخاف وملتزم مرة ورافض يطلع من البيت يقول دامهم ما أذونا ما حناب طالعين

وغير هذا كله تقول أحيانا نشم ريحة بيض مقلي وتقوم الصبح تلقى مطبخها محيوس

شكلهم جن وعزابية بعد بالأخير طلعوا

السالفة الثانية
2- هذي صايرة لبنت صديقتي هالبنت كبيرة وبالجامعة المهم تحب الدباديب(( الألعاب))
وغرفتها مليانة وعندها واحد تحبه مرة وتلبسه وتحط له عطر وتنومه جنبها
وفي ليلة من الليالي <<<<<<<<<<<<< صراحةخفت ماعاد نيب مكملة









شكلكم بتاكلوني<<<<<<<<<<<<<خلاص بكمل


في ليلة من الليالي وهي نايمة تقول انتبهت وشافت الدبدوب جنبها على السرير بس واقف ويقامز على السرير:10_8_11:

انهبلت وراحت تركض لأهلها (((( طبعا ماصدقوها )))) وقالوا إنها تتوهم
بس البنت هجرت غرفتها

المهم البنت بعد مرور الأيام راحت روعتها ودخلت الغرفه بس صارت عادي بس ما تنوم الدبدوب جنبها اتركته على الرف

ومره وهي نايمة انتبهت لقت الدبدوب فوقها!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
قامت البنت تصارخ وتركض خافت الأم على بنتها وصارت بين الشك واليقين

قررت الأم تجمع كل الدباديب وترقيها للسطح
وفعلا اجمعتها وحطتها بكرتون ورقتها للسطح
لكن البنت هجرت الغرفة وتعقدت
الأم حبت تثبت للبنت إنه خلاص ماعاد فيه دباديب يعني ماعاد فيه رعب
بس البنت ماقتنعت<<<<<<<<<<< مالومها

قامت الأم ونامت بغرفة البنت على الأرض تقول الأم فجأة ..........................:con fused:

فتحت عيوني لقيت الدبدوب يقمز رجلي ويمشي بالغرفة

عاد الأم الآن تأكدت <<<<<<خلاص المسالة صارت صدق ماعاد هيب أوهام

قامت قطعت كل الدباديب ورمتها ..

توتة توتة خلصت الحتوتة قصدي الرعبوبة<<<<<<تدليع الرعب
وش رايكم بالقصة؟؟؟؟؟

[color="Teal"]بس نصيحة اللي عند خواتها أو عيالها دباديب أو العاب على هية روح احترسوا منها لأن الجن تحب تتلبس هالأشياء
ماودي أخوفكم بس نصيحة لا تعضمونها خلوها عند أطفالكم بس مُهانةLOR] لا تعضمونها


م/ن

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

مره ولد خالتي سافر مع أصحابه المرينه
وللمعلوميه ((((طريق المدينه ملياااااااااان جن ))))))))
أتوقع قراهم هناك..
وهم في الطريق شافوا شاب لابس بنطلون رياضي مبهذل
لونه أحمر وفنيله لونها أصفر وولد خالتي دايم يسافر وعارف حركاتهم
بسم الله..وأصحابه..الله لا يوريكم خوافين..
الشاب هذا قعد يأشر لولد خالتي عشان يوقف له ولد خالتي ما وقف
وكمل طريقه.....
قالوا أصحابه :::إنت ما عندك قلب تخيل لو كنت مكانه ..إلخ
عملوا له محاضره ياااااااااااااطولها وساعتها كانوا مشغلين الأغاني ورافعين في الصوت
دقااااااايق....


في الطريق....




إلا يلاقون نفس الشاب يأشر لهم





وعلى فكره شعره كان منكووووووووووووووووووووش

طااااااااااااااااار عقلهم وسكروا الأغاني وفتحوا القرآن على آخر صوت


دقاااااااااااااااااااااااايق
وهم في الطريق




وقفوا عند إستراحه ودخلوا الحمامات ..الله يكرمكم..
يحق لهم طول الطريق وهم يطفحون ..

كل واحد دخل حمام وجلس ولد خالتي ينتظرهم في نفس الإستراحه


وكان في جدار بجنب الإستراحه..
حس ولد خالتي إنه في أحد



طالع ....

إلا نفس الشاب قاعد يغير ملابسه..



جن جنون ولد خالتي وصابته حاله هستيريه يقول كنت داعس
ومسرررررررررررع ومستحيل يلحقنا...
الولد إنهبل راح عند الحمامات وبصراخ قال لأصحابه:
أنا راااااااايح إللي بيروح معي يطلع ..
الشباب حسوا إنه أبو بنطلون أحمر لحقهم ..
شررررررررررردوا ....
هذه السالفه لها سنتين للآن يذكرونها كأنها
صارت أمس..
وإذا تبون بعد أنا حااااااضره حبيباتي


م/ن

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

احس نفسي بروحي بالموضوع ومعاي قوم بو حرفين 

وينكم :Frown: 


مليت من القصص المنقولة نبغي شيء منكم :Smile:

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

جبت لكم قصة طااااااااااازجة

قبل فترة حصلت

بس صراحة تضيق الصدر وتخوف

هذي حرمة موظفة وعندها بزرين واحد يعرف يحكي والثاني بنت صغيرة
وبما إنها موظفة من الطبيعي عندها شغالة<<<<<<<<فيلسوفة

المهم كل يوم تروح الحرمة لوظيفتها

إلى هنا مافي شي غريب<<<<<<<<<<<حماس

لكن الغريب كل يوم الولد يقول لأنه ماما ماما رحنا لندونيسيا

طبعا الأم ولا همها ولا عطت الولد وجه

وفي يوم آخر ماما ماما حنا كل يوم نروح لندونيسيا

ومازالت الأم مطنشة الولد ولا اهتمت لخرابيطة

وفي يوم أيضا آخر ماما ماما رحنا لندونيسيا وشفنا عيال الشغالة وأمها وكل أهلها

الأم تظن ولدها يخربط

ومرة من المرات استأذنت الأم من دوامها وراحت للبيت

وصلت فتحت باب البيت مشت خطوة وخطوة<<<<<<<<<عاد بصراحة تحمستوا؟؟

وبدأت تنادي فلان فلان <<<<قصدها ولدها

فلانة فلانة<<<<<<قصدها الشغالة


لكن لا أحد يرد والبيت هادي
رقت تدورهم ولا حس ولا خبر
فتحت الغرف مافيه أحد

انهبلت وين عيالها
دورت في كل مكان
بس بقى مكان مادورت فيه....

عارفين وين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





الحمام <<<<<<<<<<صح عليكم

المهم فتحت باب الحمام مالقت احد بس لقت شي!!!!!

تدرون وشو!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟



يوم دخلت الحمام مالقت عيالها لكن لقت شي

صح عليك يا((fargad )) لقت المصحف مفتوح بالحمام

طبعا الأخت(( الشغالة)) تستعين بالجن عشان تروح لندونيسيا

وطبعا الجن طالبين منها تهين القرآن ولا تقدر تروح إلا عن طريقه

ومن زود اخلاصها في العمل تاخذ البزران معها (( شكل قلبها حنون على الأطفال))

اللي صار يوم الأم شافت المصحف مفتوح بالحمام عورها قلبها وما هان عليها تترك المصحف

قامت صكرت المصحف وطلعته

بس مالقت بزرانها راحت لشيخ وسالته عن هالحادثة وقال لها......


كتب الله إنك سكرتي المصحف لو ماسكرتيه كان رجعوا لكن قدر الله وماشاء فعل

راحت الأم لندونيسيا تسال وتتحرى بس طبعا مستحيل تلقاهم زي منتوب عارفين أندونيسيا فيها آلاف الجزرفوين تلقاهم

لكن المراة إيمانها قوي طلبت الله يعوضها تقول الله يعلم بنيتي ولن ينساني


وانتهت القصة

----------


## الحالمـة

ما بعرف ليش بحب اتعب نفسي بايدي 

بعرف حالي بخااف وبموت رعبة من هالقصص 

والموضوع مبين من العنوان وإلا دخلت وقريت قصة من القصص

يمكن طول الليل ما يجيني نوم ههههههه

انا بعرف وحده قريبتنا ساكنة ببيت كبير << أنا من سورية واكيد تعرفون بيوت سورية القديمة كبييرة كتييييير

كل ما تقوم تصلي الفجر تلاقي في شخص لابس ثوب أبيض وبيتوضأ من البحرة يلي في البيت 

وكل ما نسالها طيب غيري سكنك ما تخافين !!!!

تقول انا احسه بركتي في البيت وما بخااف منه ابداً وتعودت عليه من اكثر من 30 سنة 

من يوم ما سمعت القصة ما دخلت بيتها ابدااا 

الله يحمينا بحماه ....

----------


## * ام خماس *

> جبت لكم قصة طااااااااااازجة
> 
> قبل فترة حصلت
> 
> بس صراحة تضيق الصدر وتخوف
> 
> هذي حرمة موظفة وعندها بزرين واحد يعرف يحكي والثاني بنت صغيرة
> وبما إنها موظفة من الطبيعي عندها شغالة<<<<<<<<فيلسوفة
> 
> ...


ام يحيى اناا سااامعه هالقصه 00والله الاندنوسياات

ينخااف منهم الصرااحة 0

الله يعوض الحرمة عن عياالهاا مسكينه تقطع القلب والله0

----------


## * ام خماس *

> ما بعرف ليش بحب اتعب نفسي بايدي 
> 
> بعرف حالي بخااف وبموت رعبة من هالقصص 
> 
> والموضوع مبين من العنوان وإلا دخلت وقريت قصة من القصص
> 
> يمكن طول الليل ما يجيني نوم ههههههه
> 
> انا بعرف وحده قريبتنا ساكنة ببيت كبير << أنا من سورية واكيد تعرفون بيوت سورية القديمة كبييرة كتييييير
> ...


ااااااااااااه ذكرتيني بقصه حصلتلناا في سوريااا

من سنتين سرناا الزبدااني في سوريااا واجرنااا فلة عباارة عن طاابقين

وكاانت في الفلة قطوة ماا كانت تخااف لكن مااا تقااربنااااا ^^

طبعاا من أول ليله حصل الاكشن 00انااا ماايااني رقااد ولا غفت عيني 

قلبي مقبوض واحوس بين الحجر أطمن ع عياالي واشيك ع الدراايش و

اقراا المعوذاات 00 والقطوة ترااقبني من بعيد خخخخخ

الصبح قاام ولدي العود وقاالي انتي ليش دخلتي من الدريشه الباارحه ؟!!!!!

كاان مستغرب وأناا عيوني جيييه *_*

وكمل كلااامه وقاال دخلتي من الدريشه وانقلبتي القطوة الي في البيت

عاااد اناااا هييج السااعه داارت الدنياا فيني 

وبعدهاا ع طوووول دورنااااا بيت ثااني سكنااه لكن خلاااص خذت فكرة

عن بيوت سوريااا وقلبي ماا يرتااح هنااااااااك 0

توته توته خلصت الحتوته

----------


## الحالمـة

> ااااااااااااه ذكرتيني بقصه حصلتلناا في سوريااا
> 
> من سنتين سرناا الزبدااني في سوريااا واجرنااا فلة عباارة عن طاابقين
> 
> وكاانت في الفلة قطوة ماا كانت تخااف لكن مااا تقااربنااااا ^^
> 
> طبعاا من أول ليله حصل الاكشن 00انااا ماايااني رقااد ولا غفت عيني 
> 
> قلبي مقبوض واحوس بين الحجر أطمن ع عياالي واشيك ع الدراايش و
> ...


هههههههه لا أكيد مو كل البيوت هيك 

الله يحمينا والله قصص بتخوف ..

ا

----------


## feyroz

بسم الله
ماشاء الله عليكم ياام خماس وام يحيى ماسكين دفة الموضوع وبصراحه ماخذينا معاكم بجو من الوناسه والضحك وجو مايخلو من الرعب طبعا اطمنوا مخوفينا بما يكفي وسلمت يمناك ياام يحيى على اللي تسوينه مشكوره على هالقصص المنقوله تراها غاويه ولو انها تخوف بس كل مايي من صوبك حلو وقابلينه وماشاء الله ياام خماس طلع لك خبره بعد بالرعب السوري طلعتي مب هينه وعلى قولتهم مخبايه بهدومك ... المهم جمعه مباركه على الجميع وانا قلت اسلم عليكم واخبركم بسالفه صارت معاي وبنفس الوقت ارد على اخت كانت كلمتني عن هالموضوع وهو يضحك وانشاء الله تستانسون وانتوا تقرونه .... احنا في البيت عندنا 6 قطاو كبار و9 تقريبا صغار يعني البيت فاض من كثر القطاوه واهل البيت مايوون ربع هالرقم المهم انا عزمت هاك اليوم وركبت السياره وحطيتهم بالسيت الوراني واسمعهم يسوون صوت وانا طبعا قلبي يتقطع عليهم وياحلليلهم مش مخونيني المهم وصلت الفريج اللي عدالنا ونزلتهم وانا مضايقه بس مجبوره على فكره كنت ماخذه الصغار وبعد كم وحده من الكبار وانا راجعه بالطريق الدموع اربع اربع واول ماوصلت البيت قلت لولدي تعال انرجعهم مابيغلبنا اكلهم والبيت عود يكفينا ويكفيهم قمنا ومشينا ونزل ولدي ولقاهم تحت مجموعه من الخشب منخشين وطبعا خايفين وهو من اول مازقر وسمعوا صوته يوا يربعون
احنا طبعا ماصدقنا ورجعنا للبيت بس بعد مادخلنا الحوش قلنا لا ليش ضعفنا خلاص نوديهم بس بنفس فريجنا فاخترنا بيت من الفريج وحطيناهم هناك ورقدنا والبيت حالته حاله تقولين حد ميت عندنا وولدي حزين ومكتئب لانه متعود عليهم وماطاف الصبح الا القاه يايني ويقولي عند صلاة الفجر رحت اطالعهم مالقيتهم طبعا فرحت وقلتله ياللا بنروح ندورهم مره ثانيه وسبحان الله وقف السياره بالسكه لاننفضح واحنا ندور وسار هو يدورهم والحمدلله لقينا الكبار كلهم والصغار بعد بس مش الكل لا والمشكله وحده منهم اولدت هناك ذاك اليوم من الخوف وللاسف مالقينا عيالها عاد اتخيلي شكلنا واحنا فرحانين بهن وماصدقنا لقيناهن تقولين مضيعيين عيالنا واليهال اللي تقولين عنهم الحين خلاص اكيد ضاعوا لانه مرت فتره طويله من هذاك اليوم للاسف بس يعلم الله اني متضايقه وحزينه عليهم والام حلليلها المربيه ترضع عيال غيرها ... بالنسبه للاخت مشكوره على اهتمامك وفيك الخير والله

----------


## يحراويه

والله من افتح الموضوع ابا ابدى اقرى احس بصداع فضيع واطلع اهئ اهئ

----------


## الزينـ كله

قصص رووووعه بصراااااااحه


متابعه بصمت

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

ررررررررفع

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

انا بقول لك موقف صار لاختي

هذا الله يسلمك اول ماتزوجت طلع زوجها من البيت وجلست الحالها

وبيتها في الدور الثاني يعني الدور الاول لناس مستاجرينه

وتقول كنت انظف الحمام وانظف متحمسه خخخخخخخخخخ

وطاح منها الصابون او ماادري كاس قزاز ماادري والله وشو بالضبط

المهم تقول اول ماطاح هالشي ع الارض سمعت صرخه


اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااه


تقول صرخه من قلب

ترووووووووووووع

تقول انا جتني ام الركب خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

ع بالي انه جني اذيته

تقول يوم جاء رجلها وهي تتنافض خخخخخخخخخخخخ

وتعلمه انها ذبحت واحد مدري اوذته

قام يضحك عليها

>>نست ان تحتها ناس مستاجرين

واللي صرخ واحد من عيالهم مو ع شانها طيحته لا بس صادفت الصرخه خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

م/ن :Smile:

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

:م/ن

مواااقف رووووووعه الحمدلله على السلاااامه للاغلب هههههههه
موقفي صار وانا صغيره كنت تقريبا ١٦ سنه .. ركضت وتخبيت ورا عليقه الاثواب بغرفه اخواني الشباب بصدد اني اخوف اخوي الكبير ((كنت دااايما اتحرش فيه علشان يطقني خخخخخ))

المهم تخبيت ،، وجلست فتررره ورا العليقه انتظر حد يدخل واخرعه وما جا .. مليت

ولما قررت اني اطلع حسيت يد من بين الاثواب تمسكني وتفغصني من بطني انا ما شفت اليد بس الاثواب شكلتها،،

المهم طلعت من ورا اضحك واقول حماااده كفشتني يالدب ،، وانصدم محد بالغرفه ،، واصرخ من قممممممة رااااااسي واشرد واروح انخش بالغرفه اللي مجتمعين فيها العيله وارتجف،، بعدها ،، ولحد الان .. ما خرعت احد ولا اخلى عيالي يخرعون بعض لاني اخذت درس ربي علمني اياه ،، ودايما اقولهم (( من افزع مؤمنا في الدنيا افزعه الله يوم القيامه او في ما معناه..
اهلي من خرعتي صدقوني طبعا وهدوني وسبحان الله لحد الان كل ما اتذكرها احس انه اكبر موقف مرعب مريت فيه بحيااااتي .. الله لا يعيدها

----------


## * ام خماس *

> انا بقول لك موقف صار لاختي
> 
> هذا الله يسلمك اول ماتزوجت طلع زوجها من البيت وجلست الحالها
> 
> وبيتها في الدور الثاني يعني الدور الاول لناس مستاجرينه
> 
> وتقول كنت انظف الحمام وانظف متحمسه خخخخخخخخخخ
> 
> وطاح منها الصابون او ماادري كاس قزاز ماادري والله وشو بالضبط
> ...


بسم الله 00انااا اتروع اذا طااح شي في الحماام 

الصرااحه الله يعينهاا ذييج الحظه ^^

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

انا مره كنت اذاكر واخوي مسوي يمزح معي يتسحب من تحت الكنب
وينط علي واصارخ كان وقت الاختبارات النهائيه خخخخخ داجين

المهم سواها كذا مره وطفشت وطردته من الغرفه الي انا فيها وسكرت الباب
ورحت انسدحت على الكنب
وحطيت راسي على المسنده ورفعت شعري عليه وهو مفتوح > يارب فهتموا علي
يعني منسدحه وشعري حاطته ورا على المسنده

المهم الا شوي واذاكر متحمسه حسيت ان فيه احد دخل يده بشعري
وربي من قو ماحسيت احسبه اخوي والف بقوة واقول خيييييييييييييييييييييييير ؟؟

اناظر عيوني طارت الغرفه مافيها الا انا بعدين تنحت معد اقدر امشي
لاني حاسه باصابع يد دخلت تلعب بشعري وانزل تحت ابكي واصارخ عند امي

وجبت في الماده مقبول ابشركم


م/ن


توبة افتح شعري  :Frown:

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

شوفوا موقفي وانا متاكده انكم بتمتون خوووف

وهذا الموقف من ايام الجاااامعه الله على ايامها..

ومن زود (الفلاحه) كنت اتمنى اروح الجامعه اول وحده لاني كنت ناويه اخالف في ذاك اليوم ومابي مشرفات الامن يخربون علي..

وسبحان الله تحققت لي الامنيه ورحت ..

ودخلت الجامعه وكانت فااااااضيه تماما وكان الجو بااارد ومابعد يطلع النهار زين يعني ظلمه ..

وكنت اتمشى مبسوطه ورحت القاعه لحالي وفي ثالث دور
وبعد ماحطيت اغراضي قمت بروح لدورة المياه ربي يكرمكم..


الا اشوف حرمه (يمممممممممممممه) واقفه عند دورة المياه لابسه عبايه طويله مغطيه يدينها ورجولها وبرقع ونظاره شفافه!!

وانا هنا وقفت انا اطالعها وهي تطالعني وحسيت برعب فظيع لان مستخدمات الجامعه كلهم هنديات !!

وبعدين صرت ارجع شوي شوي على ورى لين وصلت للدرج وبعد ماضمنت اني بعدت مسافه كبيره عنها وانها ماراح تلحقني
رحت ركككككككككض من الدور الثالث الى الاول والمصيبه اني في كل دور انزله اشوفها قدامي من جهة الدرج الثانيه !!


الى ان طلعت حووش الجامعه وشفت اول طالبه جات قمت حضنتها وانا اصيييح
ذاك اليوم تعكر مزاجي واسبوع كامل ماعرفت انااام

وبعدهاااا حررررررمت افككككر ارووووح بدري..
م/ن

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

صباحكم عسل وسكر 


هذه القصة صارت لي انا وريلي انا ام يحيى مب منقولة :Smile: 

لما كنت ساكنة بشقة

كنا انا وريلي نتكلم بغرفتنا وابني نايم وكنا نتكلم بصوووت واااااااااااااطي وشوي بنات سمعنا مثل حد يرمي كرة صغيرة على الجدار جدار الغرفة وكان الاضاءة خفيفة يعني اقدر اشوف ريلي ويشوفني 

وسكتنا

والصوت يتكرر كل 3 ثواني بالضبط والكرة تنضرب 5 مرات بالجدار

قلت له شو هذا قال الجيران  :Smile:  المشكلة مكان الصوت ما فيه جيران !؟ لكن ما يبغي يخوفني ...


وكل شوي وتنرمي الكرة وانا وريلي نشوف بعض ونضحك حتى نسينا نذكر الله  :Smile: 


وكم مرة اسمع الصوت هذا حتى لما اكون بروحي وعيالي مساكين صغار من يسمعوه ينامون من الخوف وانا عااااااادي  :Smile:

----------


## * ام خماس *

متاااابعه ام يحيى

ميرسي ياا البي ^^

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

^^

حياج عنوني :Smile:

----------


## Ms anime

الحمدالله انج حصلتيهم و ديري بالج عليهم ولج الاجر عند الله انا بعد البيت فاض عندي من القطط بس ما اقدر اتركهم احبهم كانهم عيالي واذا واحد فيهم اختفى احزن عيه

----------


## ضاع عمري وراك

شوفوا top movie هههه

شي افلام اوك

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

ااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

رررررررررررفع :Smile:

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

السلام ....... موضوع حلو ومرعب بنفس الوقت2 انا صار لي موقف الله لايوريكم الموقف حصل لي السنه الماضيه بنفس هالشهر كنت نايمه بمجلس الرجال لاني ماقدر انام واحد يشاخر عندي وزوجي كان يشاخر المهم الساعه تقريبا 2بالليل وانا نايمه واتقلبت ع الجهه الثانيه وانا من النوع اللي اذا جيت اتقلب اكون صاحيه ولمن انقلبت وربي يابنات احد مرر يده ع جنبي الايمن وكانت بارررررررده المهم انا طالعت ابغى اشوف مين اللي وراي وكان ظلام وماشوف احد ومن الخوف قمت بسرعه بالظلمه وقمت اطامر عشان اشغل النور انا قلت يمكن صرصور حشره شغلت النور وربي مافي ولا حشره ولاشي وقمت انفض الفراش والبطانيه مالقيت شي وقلبي يرقع ررررقع واخذ قشي واروح عند زوجي وميته خوووووووووف ولمن قلت لامي عن السالفه قالت هذا بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وربي خفت وصرت اواظب ع الاذكار واشغل سورة البقره بالبيت وحرمت انام لحالي من عقبها .......... تخيلوا بنات كنت وقتها حامل بالشهر الاول وماكنت ادري عن نفسي الحمدلله ربي حفظ الجنين وما طاح من الخرع

م/ن

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

اذكر موقف صار لي 

كنت ساكنة مع اخوي وزوجته فترة الدراسة بس 

زوجة اخوي دائما تنام الى بعد صلاة الظهر نوامة :Smile:  فديتها كم مرة تصحى من النوم تشوف باب البيت مفتوح مع انها تقفله واطفالها صغار
وتقول انام للظهر ابغي اهرب من الاصوات والحركات الي تصير حتى لو تصحى ما تقوم من السرير الا لما ارجع من المدرسة  :Smile: 

مرة تطبخ وجدام عيني الصحن ارتفع وانرمى بالارض :Smile: 
ودائما نسمع صوت اسد  :Smile:  بالبيت ....
وخيااااااااااال اسود كان دائما يدخل لغرفة الوالدة الي محد ساكن فيها...


وبث :Smile:

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> تعآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآلو شوفو موقفي حق اليوم.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اليوم ابوي عطان برجونه (يعني الكوره الصغيره الي يلعبون به البزران)وقالي غبيه عن اخوك قلتله انا وش نبيبه خلن اجدعه احسن قال بكيفك عاد انا كان ودي اجدعه بالشارع جيت طلعت بحوش الحريم خخخ وكنت لابسه عباتي لانه كنا بنطلع جيت فسرت كموم العباة وانا افكر اقول استغفر الله بسم الله علي ليش ماعمري شفت جنون استغفر الله ماحس عندي مواقف رعب خخخخ
> 
> المهم وانا امشي بالحوش افكر من وين بجدع البرجونه وكان الحوش شبه ضلام فيه اضاءة لمباة الشارع بس المهم وانا افكر من وين اجدعه مادري الا شفت وااااااااااااااااحد
> ...


م/ن

----------


## ذات العماد

يعطيكم العافية على هذا الموضوع ،،، كنت متابعه وباجتهاد ،، 


عندي ثلاث قصص مش منقولات ..حقيقية اعرفها واعرف اشخاصها ... 


اثنين من الامارات 
اثنين من مصر 
واثنين من العراق .. 


في ايهم ابدأ ....؟ ؟ ؟

----------


## * ام خماس *

> اذكر موقف صار لي 
> 
> كنت ساكنة مع اخوي وزوجته فترة الدراسة بس 
> 
> زوجة اخوي دائما تنام الى بعد صلاة الظهر نوامة فديتها كم مرة تصحى من النوم تشوف باب البيت مفتوح مع انها تقفله واطفالها صغار
> وتقول انام للظهر ابغي اهرب من الاصوات والحركات الي تصير حتى لو تصحى ما تقوم من السرير الا لما ارجع من المدرسة 
> 
> مرة تطبخ وجدام عيني الصحن ارتفع وانرمى بالارض
> ودائما نسمع صوت اسد  بالبيت ....
> ...


ام يحيى يعطيج العافيه ع القصص الحلوة 00خخخخخ

حلوة واكشن 0

لكن هااي القصه مب منقوله ؟!!!!

يااااه أحس انه طاافني الاكشن 00وااااااااااااي

----------


## * ام خماس *

> يعطيكم العافية على هذا الموضوع ،،، كنت متابعه وباجتهاد ،، 
> 
> 
> عندي ثلاث قصص مش منقولات ..حقيقية اعرفها واعرف اشخاصها ... 
> 
> 
> اثنين من الامارات 
> اثنين من مصر 
> واثنين من العراق .. 
> ...


هلا حبوبة 00خذي رااحتج و بسم الله ابتدي ^_*

----------


## ذات العماد

اوكي بخبركم عن بيتنا .. بيت الطفولة .. 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 

هذا الله يسلمكم بيتنا .. ايام الطفولة نبذه عنه ... ماكان جديم بالعكس .. وماكان خرابة وكان نظيف ..وفي حارة زينة ...لا على مقابر ولا شئ من هالكلام .. وع فكرة موجود للحين وااااايد احن له ،، طولت في المقدمة احم ...  :Smile:  

القصة الاولى .. 

في يوم من الايام .. كان امي وابوي طالعين عالمغرب زيارة عائلية قالوا لنا ما بنطول .. كنا في البيت انا كنت اول ابتدائي .. وخواتي 2 اكبر مني .. واخوي الكبير .. 

نحن الثلاث كنا قاعدين نتابع التلفزيون .. ايام الثلاث محطات .. حليلنا ...

انا وخواتي يالسين .. وخوي دخل الصالة . ومشى ومر من قدام التلفزيون ... للحين كل شئ في السليم ..
شو صار ....؟ فجأة .. دخل وراه هيكل بشري .. لونه ابيض يميل للشفاف يترنح وراه .. بس كان واااضح ...والله يشهد 

المهم نحن برقنا عيونا وانبهرنا شو هالشئ . ومشى ورا اخوي يتبعه ليييييين مادخل الحمام و اختفى ... 
ومن يومها ما شفناه ولا تكرر الامر ... ويوم خبرنا قوم أمي قالوا لا يتهايالكم 

الشخص الوحيد الي مشافه ولا حس به اخوي يمكن لان كان يمشي وراه ولا التفت بس شافنا يوم نقول شو هذااا واستغرب ويقول شو عندكم ..!! ومشى وانتهت السالفة على كذي .. 


نفس البيت ...
كنا نعاني من تجمع القطاو في الفليل .. وتصدر اصوات مخيفة احيانا .. وتسوي ربشة عالية فوق السطح .. 
ومرة .. من المرات .. كان ليل.. قالت لي امي سكري باب الصالة بالحلاق وردي بسرعة .. ويوم سرت ارده لقيت قطوة.. وقفة عالباب واطالعني ... حاولت اخوفها او احركها .. ماتحركت ولا شعره كانها تمثال .. وعقب ..خفت ورحت اخبر أمي وقالت لي ماطلع برا ... بعدها ياني فضول الاطفال .. ورحت اتسحب فتحت الباب مالقيتها .. بس شووو شفت 

شفت ضؤ خاااافت كانه شمعه ويوم مشيت شوية .. رحت اوايق .. لقيت ذيك القطوة .. واقفة في النص وحولينه 3 طوابير من القطاور واقفين على شكل نص طائرة ورا بعض .. حلقة ورا حلقة ورا حلقة ..

وهي في النص يوم شفت هالمنظر وااااايد انبهرت ... وقفت مكاني وكل القطاوة اطالعني والغريب ماكانت عيونهم تلميع الا كم من قطوة .. وحاولت اخوفهم وفريت عليهم حصاه .. لاااااا تحكوا ... عقب انا الي خفت .. وركيض خبرت أمي ودخلتني وسكرت الباب 

وخذت هزبة لاني فريت القطاو بالحصا بس انا اعتبرت هالشئ بطولي بغيت اخرب الطابور العجيب الي مسوينه كانهم في درس عسكري .. سبحان الله...

الله يكفينا شرهم .. 
. وبس

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> ام يحيى يعطيج العافيه ع القصص الحلوة 00خخخخخ
> 
> حلوة واكشن 0
> 
> لكن هااي القصه مب منقوله ؟!!!!
> 
> يااااه أحس انه طاافني الاكشن 00وااااااااااااي


هههههههههه فديتج هذه قصتي مب منقولة :Smile:

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> يعطيكم العافية على هذا الموضوع ،،، كنت متابعه وباجتهاد ،، 
> 
> 
> عندي ثلاث قصص مش منقولات ..حقيقية اعرفها واعرف اشخاصها ... 
> 
> 
> اثنين من الامارات 
> اثنين من مصر 
> واثنين من العراق .. 
> ...


حياااااااااااااااج الله

----------


## * ام خماس *

ذاات العماد - بسم الله هيكل عظمي عاااد !!!!

خخخخخخ وطلعتي بطله ما تخاافين القطااو 00احس ان الصغااريه ماا يعرفون الخوف - طبعاا مب الكل ^_^

كملي حبوبة

----------


## ذات العماد

> ذاات العماد - بسم الله هيكل عظمي عاااد !!!!
> 
> خخخخخخ وطلعتي بطله ما تخاافين القطااو 00احس ان الصغااريه ماا يعرفون الخوف - طبعاا مب الكل ^_^
> 
> كملي حبوبة


 والله و الله والله هيكل عظمي ... لو شفته وانا هالحين اكيد اواحي ميته .. 
امي كانت تخاف بس ماتبين لنا عشان ما نصير شراتها ..
والام الي تعكس خوفها عيالها يصيرون مثلها .. 

ااانا مب بطولة مني اعتقد فضووووول ماكنت اخلي شئ الا اخش راسي فيه 
ويمكن عشان جي الامور الغريبة ماتتكر يحيدونا بنطفشهم .. 

اما امي شافت بلاوي وماعترفت الا الحين يوم كبرنا وعيزنا خخخخ
بس نذكرها يوم تشتكي لابويا

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> والله و الله والله هيكل عظمي ... لو شفته وانا هالحين اكيد اواحي ميته .. 
> امي كانت تخاف بس ماتبين لنا عشان ما نصير شراتها ..
> والام الي تعكس خوفها عيالها يصيرون مثلها .. 
> 
> ااانا مب بطولة مني اعتقد فضووووول ماكنت اخلي شئ الا اخش راسي فيه 
> ويمكن عشان جي الامور الغريبة ماتتكر يحيدونا بنطفشهم .. 
> 
> اما امي شافت بلاوي وماعترفت الا الحين يوم كبرنا وعيزنا خخخخ
> بس نذكرها يوم تشتكي لابويا


حتى انا اذكر الوالدة لما كنا نخبرها تقول ما في شيء تتخيلون وهي بروحها عارفة لكن ما تبغي تخوفنا :Smile: 
وحتى مواقفها كانت اكثر عنا  :Smile:

----------


## * ام خماس *

> والله و الله والله هيكل عظمي ... لو شفته وانا هالحين اكيد اواحي ميته .. 
> امي كانت تخاف بس ماتبين لنا عشان ما نصير شراتها ..
> والام الي تعكس خوفها عيالها يصيرون مثلها .. 
> 
> ااانا مب بطولة مني اعتقد فضووووول ماكنت اخلي شئ الا اخش راسي فيه 
> ويمكن عشان جي الامور الغريبة ماتتكر يحيدونا بنطفشهم .. 
> 
> اما امي شافت بلاوي وماعترفت الا الحين يوم كبرنا وعيزنا خخخخ
> بس نذكرها يوم تشتكي لابويا


ما شااء الله عليهااا واالدتج قلبهاا قوي الله يحفظهااا

نتريااا البقيه من قصص الاثاارة والاكشن ^_*

----------


## تسونامي

اهداء مني لكن يامااقوى قلوبكم

----------


## Noor Al3yoon

ما شاء الله عليج يا ام خماس انتي وام يحيي متابعااات للموضوع دايما ^_^
بقولكم سالفه صارت لبيت جيرانا من سنين بس للحين ما قادرين ننسينا وخاصه للحرمه اللي شافت بوحرفين بس بدووون راس انزين الله يسلمكم تقريبا من 10 سنين الحرمه متعوده قبل ما تنام تروح المطبخ الساعه 12 عسب تشرب ماي قبل ما تنام في يوم من الاأيام وهي رايحه المطبخ اول ما فتحت الباب شافت بوحرفين بس بدون ررااس واقف عند الباب واغمى عليها يحليلها تمت 3 او 4 ايام ماتقدر تنام من الزيغه وللحين تذكر السالفه بس غمضتني الحين تشوفونها الساعه 10 مااتقدر ترووح المطبخ تجهز الماي بعد العشاااااء

----------


## * ام خماس *

> اهداء مني لكن يامااقوى قلوبكم


بسم الله ليش ماا فتح القرأن !!!!!

صدق الموضوع مسكوووووووووووووون !!!

----------


## ذات العماد

> ما شااء الله عليهااا واالدتج قلبهاا قوي الله يحفظهااا
> 
> نتريااا البقيه من قصص الاثاارة والاكشن ^_*



تسلمين
هي صابرة بس مب شجاعه منها بحكم شغل ابوي سابقا ههههه
ولا احيدها وين ماتسير .. تجمعنا حواليها .. حتى ساعة النوم لازم كلنا نرقد بغرفتها 

كنا نسوي بركس ونضارب بس كانت تتونس ههههههههه

والبقية آآت

----------


## ذات العماد

القصة الثانية .. هي لوحده من صديقاتي من العراق ..
عاد انا احب سوالفهم بس هي لا تعرف وايد مواقف بس جبانة ماتحب تحكي عنهم .. بس مرة خبرتني عن سالفة صارت لاخوها ...

اخوها كان عنده ربيع يمارس السحر بس يحاول بفك السحر يعني ما يؤذي به الناس ممكن يساعد...
واخوها ماكان يصدق هالامور ان ممكن الجن يتكلم مع الانسن .. حتى لو كان خاضع لساحر ... فصاحبه .. قاله لو ماتصدق .. انا بخلي كبيرهم يظهر لك بس لا تخاف ...فوافق ،، 

وراح له وحط يده على راسه وقعد يقرا عليه ..وبعد شوي ظهر ريال شيبة كبير بالسن بس ابيض ونظرته خاشعه باختصار ..مايخوف بالعكس .. وقاله اقرئك السلام من الله ..وقاله اطلب شو اريد بسويه لك .. 

ذلك قال اريد اشوف الوالد مسافر وااريد اعرف اخباره .. فبلحظة .. شاف ابوه وكان يتغدى .. 
انت لحظات سريعه وانتهى .. وبعدها اختفى الجن المارد .. عقبها ذاك اتصل على ابوه وقاله انت تتغدى كذا ولابس كذا ومعاك فلان ....الخ ... قاله ابوه اي صح وين انت ...فيه ..؟؟؟!!!

المهم هو ماقله عالموقف الا لما رجع ابوه بس قاله لا تكررها هالامور ماينلعب فيها ..وماعادها ..

الموقف الثاني ..لنفس الاخ ..كان طالع باليل الساعه 1 من بيت عمه ويمشى لبيتهم .. ومر على سور مقبرة .. 
وشوي حصل قطو منسدح عالسور ... لونه أسود وشكله غير شوي .. قبيح وبشع .. وفجأة ... القطو قاله : الى أين أنت ذاهب ...؟ ؟ ؟ 

هو تروع قطو ويرمس ولا فصحى بعد .. قاله : الله يلعنك !! وبعدين تعوذ ويوم لف لقى القطو اختفى .. 

بس الصراحة عجيب ...اكيد من رواد شارع المتنبي هالقطو ههههه

بسم االله علينا ..

----------


## * ام خماس *

> ما شاء الله عليج يا ام خماس انتي وام يحيي متابعااات للموضوع دايما ^_^
> بقولكم سالفه صارت لبيت جيرانا من سنين بس للحين ما قادرين ننسينا وخاصه للحرمه اللي شافت بوحرفين بس بدووون راس انزين الله يسلمكم تقريبا من 10 سنين الحرمه متعوده قبل ما تنام تروح المطبخ الساعه 12 عسب تشرب ماي قبل ما تنام في يوم من الاأيام وهي رايحه المطبخ اول ما فتحت الباب شافت بوحرفين بس بدون ررااس واقف عند الباب واغمى عليها يحليلها تمت 3 او 4 ايام ماتقدر تنام من الزيغه وللحين تذكر السالفه بس غمضتني الحين تشوفونها الساعه 10 مااتقدر ترووح المطبخ تجهز الماي بعد العشاااااء


بسم الله بسم الله 00حليلهاا زين ماا وقف قلبهااا من الزيغه 

انااا يوم اكون في المطبخ نص الليل - التحضيري - واخلص شغلي وابااا اظهر منه

اشوف الكرسي متحرك 00كأن وااحد كاان ياالس عليه ويرااقبني خخخخخ

واقعد اقول في خااطري لاااااااا انااا حركته واسمي بسم الله واظهر وطيرااااااان

خخخخخخ اونه مااا تتروع ام خمااااااس ^_*

----------


## * ام خماس *

> القصة الثانية .. هي لوحده من صديقاتي من العراق ..
> عاد انا احب سوالفهم بس هي لا تعرف وايد مواقف بس جبانة ماتحب تحكي عنهم .. بس مرة خبرتني عن سالفة صارت لاخوها ...
> 
> اخوها كان عنده ربيع يمارس السحر بس يحاول بفك السحر يعني ما يؤذي به الناس ممكن يساعد...
> واخوها ماكان يصدق هالامور ان ممكن الجن يتكلم مع الانسن .. حتى لو كان خاضع لساحر ... فصاحبه .. قاله لو ماتصدق .. انا بخلي كبيرهم يظهر لك بس لا تخاف ...فوافق ،، 
> 
> وراح له وحط يده على راسه وقعد يقرا عليه ..وبعد شوي ظهر ريال شيبة كبير بالسن بس ابيض ونظرته خاشعه باختصار ..مايخوف بالعكس .. وقاله اقرئك السلام من الله ..وقاله اطلب شو اريد بسويه لك .. 
> 
> ذلك قال اريد اشوف الوالد مسافر وااريد اعرف اخباره .. فبلحظة .. شاف ابوه وكان يتغدى .. 
> ...


بسم الله 

الصرااحه واايد مشككين في ساالفه ان الجن ماا يتكلم مع الانساان

وخااصه يوم يستلبس انساان !!! الله اعلم 0

خخخخخخخ وساالفه القطو العربي ساالفه ^^

اونه الى اين انت ذااهب ؟؟

وانت مااالك ايهااا الكتووو ؟ خخخخخخخخ

قط فضولييييييييييييييي بسم الله لا يظهرلي الحينه في هالليل  :Kafara:

----------


## * ام خماس *

مسكوووووووووووووووون

----------


## ذات العماد

> بسم الله 
> 
> الصرااحه واايد مشككين في ساالفه ان الجن ماا يتكلم مع الانساان
> 
> وخااصه يوم يستلبس انساان !!! الله اعلم 0
> 
> خخخخخخخ وساالفه القطو العربي ساالفه ^^
> 
> اونه الى اين انت ذااهب ؟؟
> ...


ههههههههههه
والله ضحكتيني صدق جني فضولي ههههه

تذكرين زمااااااااان يمكن كنت في صف سادس احيدهم مرة يايبين واحد مربي قطوة وسواا ضجة عليها انها تتكلم وتسولف مع صاحبها . هم من مصر .. !! حتى حد من الشيخ قال هذه مستلبسة وحد قال جنية وحد قال لعنة لازم قتلها .. وسووا عليها ضجة اعلامية وكانوا مسووين مقابله معاه مجلة زهرة الخليج او الرياضة و الشباب ...وحاول الصحفي يرمس القطو بس ماطاع او نه يستحي من الغربا ء خخخخخخ

انا لو عندي قطو يرمس ويسمعني واشكي له همومي مابخبر حد هههههه


بسم الله علينا

----------


## * ام خماس *

> ههههههههههه
> والله ضحكتيني صدق جني فضولي ههههه
> 
> تذكرين زمااااااااان يمكن كنت في صف سادس احيدهم مرة يايبين واحد مربي قطوة وسواا ضجة عليها انها تتكلم وتسولف مع صاحبها . هم من مصر .. !! حتى حد من الشيخ قال هذه مستلبسة وحد قال جنية وحد قال لعنة لازم قتلها .. وسووا عليها ضجة اعلامية وكانوا مسووين مقابله معاه مجلة زهرة الخليج او الرياضة و الشباب ...وحاول الصحفي يرمس القطو بس ماطاع او نه يستحي من الغربا ء خخخخخخ
> 
> انا لو عندي قطو يرمس ويسمعني واشكي له همومي مابخبر حد هههههه
> 
> 
> بسم الله علينا


خخخخخخ حلوة ساالفه القطو الي يتكلم 

يااا خرطي كوولو كلااام جراايد فديتج 00ماادة دسمه وتشد النااس وترفع المبيعاات هههههههه

نترياا القصص وبكل ألب جااامد اوي اوي ^^

----------


## مينا القلب

انا ابا اشاركـ ,,يوم كنت صغيره كنت دوم يوم ابا ارقد اشوف واحد لابس كابوي ويدخن سيجاره ع الدريشه ,,, بس ما كنت اخاف منه كثر ما اييني فضول اعرف منوه هذا وكنت اظهر مالغرفه وافتح الباب العود واروح مكان ما هو واقف ما اشوف حد وع بالي حد يلعب معايه ,,, ومن تكررت السالفه خفت وخبرت الوالده رحمة الله عليها وخافت عليه لانه اظهر برع بدون محد يحس ورقدتني عندهم فالغرفه وغرفتم كانت اطل ع حديقة بيتنا وفيها بلكونه كبيره فكنت اقوم فالليل وواعي امايه واقولها افتحي الباب حد يدق باب البلكونهــ زيغت امايه وسارت تتأكد من قفل الباب وحضنتني واتم تقرا عليه ,, وهالشي تم معاي فتره بس الحمدالله ما كنت اخاف وايد والحين الحمدالله ماشي وبس

----------


## * ام خماس *

هلاااا بج ميناااا القلب 

ساالفتج غريبه يمكن من تأثير الرسوم المتحركة 00لان اليااهل تتخزن 

عنده بعض الافكاار والاشكاال 00يمكن سبحاان الله 

نترياااا المزيد ^_*

----------


## جنـه الــورد

حلوه القصص اليديده

وخوفتني قصه الي بدون راس امييييييه

ذكرتوني ببنت جيرانا كانو مسكينه مسوين لها سحر 

وكانت كل يوم تشووف يني مره متشكل على هيئه اخوها ومره اختها ومره عمتها المتوفيه ! ويزقرها يقولها تعالي يوم يسالونها وين سايرره تقول اخوي يزقرني ماتشوفونه هذوه جدامكم ؟؟ اسميني عشت برعب هذيج الايام

وكانت واااااايد تاكل بشراهه مايكفيها لا غدا ولا عشا !!! 

وكانت الدوره ماتوقف عندها موليه ؟؟ 

حتى وهي مسافره كانت تشوفه هناك ! بسم الله لاحقها حتى وهي مسافره ! رعب من الخاطر

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

قصص حلوووووووووووووووووة 


نتريا المزيد



على فكرة امس خوفت عيالي واقولهم ناموا والا بيجيكم الجني :Smile: 


الساعة 3 صحيت بنتي فجاءة وقالت ماما جني ههههههههههه دبوووو تبغي تخوفني مثل ما خوفتها

لكن صج والله خفت :Smile:

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

اذكر سالفة امام مسجد ساكن بروحه ببيت المسجد ما عنده اهل ولا زوجة


يقول انه عنده جنية بالبيت نسيت شو يسميها ام فلان المهم

يقول والله انام واسمعها تغسل الصحون بحيث ايلس الصبح احصل الصحون نظيفة

ولا يخاف يقول طيبة تنظف لي البيت 
 :Smile:  يحليله 

وعاش معها يمكن سنتين ونقلوه لمكان ثاني والحياة حلوة :Smile:

----------


## cute uae

> بـآآآك ..
> 
> آشتقتـووو لي ولسوآلفي ولا لا؟؟!! 
> آنـآآ آشتقت لكم >> تتهرب من مراجعة امتحان الماث .. 
> 
> آحمم .. عندي سالفة 
> من زمان بوية حط العزبة في منطقة بعيدة ومعروف إنها منطقة قوم بو حرفين ..
> بس آبووية الله يحفظة ما كان يعرف يوم حطها هناك ..
> وكل ما سرنا للعزبة نشوووف ليووت سياير تقرب وتبتعد تقرب وتبتعد ..
> ...


ههههههههه سالفة تخوف و تضحك بنفس الوقت

----------


## cute uae

> وبقول لكم بعد قصه مره كنت راقده(( يوم كنت عند أهلي)) ونشيت الفليل وسرت الحمام (( الله يعزكم ))
> وطلعت من الحمام وانا نودانه طبعا والا اشوف ويه أسود في نصه عيون فاتحت على كبرهن ..
> 
> والله هذيج الساعه كان قلبي بيوقف , وبتيني جلطه من الصدمه ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههه

الصراحة سالفتج جتلتني من الضحك

----------


## * ام خماس *

منوراااااااات الموضوع صباااايااااااا

----------


## ذات العماد

> قصص حلوووووووووووووووووة 
> 
> 
> نتريا المزيد
> 
> 
> 
> على فكرة امس خوفت عيالي واقولهم ناموا والا بيجيكم الجني
> 
> ...



لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا 
مب زين تخوفين .. العيال حتى لو مزح مهما كان لان لو كبروا دايما بيذكرون هالموقف وبيكونون جباء . . . وبيكون عندهم ثقة انج ماتكذبين لانج أمهم

----------


## ذات العماد

> اذكر سالفة امام مسجد ساكن بروحه ببيت المسجد ما عنده اهل ولا زوجة
> 
> 
> يقول انه عنده جنية بالبيت نسيت شو يسميها ام فلان المهم
> 
> يقول والله انام واسمعها تغسل الصحون بحيث ايلس الصبح احصل الصحون نظيفة
> 
> ولا يخاف يقول طيبة تنظف لي البيت 
>  يحليله 
> ...


 ويوم انتقل ..كانت معاه ولا بس بذاك السكن ...................؟؟؟





والله حظه بهالجنية ،،، 
في قصة مشابهه لها بالضبط مع اختلاف المكان و الشخصيات
كنت بكتبها مسبقا .. وهي صارت لاخت صديقة لي من مصر كانت تدرس عنا .. 
أختها تدرس طب في وحده من الجامعات بمصر .. اتقول حياة السكن الجامعي كلها لعب و سهر او مشاكل ممكن يأثر على دراستها فقررت هي و2 من صديقاتها أنهم يستقلون بشقة مناسبة وقريبة من الجامعة .. وتم..ومن هنا بدأت المشاكل ،، مشاكل البنات الثلاث  :Smile:  

لان كلهن نفس التخصص كانن الثلاث فاشلات في الطبخ وفي علاقتهم المطبخية ، وكل وحده تعتمد عالثانية والي تتكرم وتطبخ تخلي المطبخ معفوس يوم يومين عادي محد يمر ينظفه . . . في يوم من الايام اضاربن من الي ينظف المطبخ بعد الطبخ كل وحده اتقول للثانية انا عندي امتحان و الي عندها بروجكت ولا عندها دراسة ومراجعة والي اتقول انا طبخت و الباقي عليكم ......الخ

بعدها ..كل وحده انسحبت وكل يوم على نفس المشكلة بعدها بكم يوم .. لاحظت الاخت ان المطبخ يبرق ويلمع يوميا هم يعفسون وثاني يوم يكون نظيف..وفي يوم من الايام كانن سهرانات وسالتهم من الي تتكرم وتنظف المطبخ ..؟ كل وحده اطالع الثانية وكل وحده تنكر وكل وحده فكرت ان في وحده منهم تتلاعب عليهم بس مخبية ..!! وحابة تسوي فيهم اكشن ..

وماطرا على بالهم شئ ثاني وفي ثاني يوم سمعت الاخت الساعه 3 من الليل اصوات تشطيبات في المطبخ .. واتسحبت على غرفة صديقاتها لقتهن غاطات في النوم ... وهنااااا يت الصدمة وخافت وخافت تدخل المطبخ وعرفت ان في شخص رابع بينهم بس مايدرون والثاني يوم خبرتهم قالت وحده منهم يوميا تسمع هالاصوات ان حد يغسل في المطبخ بس ماكانت مهتمة تشوف لانها فكرت الاخت هي الي تنظف بهالوقت ..!


وقالت انها وهي نايمة مرات كانت تشوف بقعة ضوء خافتته تتحرك في الغرفة وتختفي .. وقالت يمكن اتوهم بس تتكرر.. !
المهم بعد هالموقف شلوا كشهم وطلعوا من الشقة  :Smile:

----------


## M!SS UAE

> خخخخخخخ وساالفه القطو العربي ساالفه ^^
> 
> اونه الى اين انت ذااهب ؟؟
> 
> وانت مااالك ايهااا الكتووو ؟ خخخخخخخخ
> 
> قط فضولييييييييييييييي بسم الله لا يظهرلي الحينه في هالليل


مابك يا ام خماس لا تتحدثي عن الكتاوة بانصاص الليالي 
ويلك ياللي تعادينا يا ويلك ويل














والله انج متابعة الموضوع من الخاطر 
ما تتروعين 
امبيييييييييييييه يخوف بصراحة

----------


## برنسيسة الكون

انا اخاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااف بروحي اليوم شفت قطوه فبيتها فيها عين وحده امييييييييه

----------


## M!SS UAE

تذكرت سالفة عجيبة صارت لي مع الكتاوة يا ام خماس
مرة ابوي الله يرحمه ويغمد روحه الجنة راح دخل السيارة في الكراج وسكر باب الكراج والباب كان المنيوم مزلاج مثل الدكاكين لما ينفتح لازم ترفعينه فوق واذا بتسكرينه تسحبينه لتحت 
والكراج عبارة عن غرفة فيها ثلاث جدران اسمنتية وجهة وحدة فيها باب الالمنيوم وفي باب خشبي صغير للدخول الى المنزل
اشرح زيادة او بس يكفي

المهم في الليل واحنا نايمين اسمع صوت حشرة وكانه حد يبا يفتح الباب الخشبي يعني يحاول ينزل ايد الباب لتحت عسب ينفتح وحشرة ويوله في الكراج ,,واصوات كأنها اصوات مجموعة من الناس تداخلت اصواتهم وما تعرفين تميزين كلامهم كثر الاصوات ماهي متداخلة
قمت انا ع الصوت ووعيت ابويه الله يرحمه ويحليله شل عصا متينة وراح صوب الكراج وهو يصرخ منو ..منو عند الباب ها.. حرامي اطلع براويك
وانا وراه مستقوية ..جدامي واحد ماشاء الله 
واشوف ايد الباب كأنه ايد بني ادم تحاول تفتحه وانا وابويه نطالع ايد الباب مستغربين وخايفين 
وقام ابويه وفتح الباب ولا
انشوف مجموعة قطاوة حول عشر او خمسة عشراو اكثر والله وايد قطاوة وواحد منهم عووود ومتين وينقز ع قفل الباب يبا يفتحه ولو انه حاول اكثر صدقوني كان الباب الخشبي بيفتح لانه خفيف وما كان مقفول لانه يفتح داخل البيت,,وكلهم طلعوا مرة وحدة من الكراج وكل واحد قبضله صوب والشردة نص المريلة
اعوذ الله من الشيطان هاك اليوم ما انساه ابد
كيف عرف ان الباب ينفتح من هني وهو حيوان ....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ليومج وانا مستغربة
الله يرحمك يا بوية

----------


## * ام خماس *

> تذكرت سالفة عجيبة صارت لي مع الكتاوة يا ام خماس
> مرة ابوي الله يرحمه ويغمد روحه الجنة راح دخل السيارة في الكراج وسكر باب الكراج والباب كان المنيوم مزلاج مثل الدكاكين لما ينفتح لازم ترفعينه فوق واذا بتسكرينه تسحبينه لتحت 
> والكراج عبارة عن غرفة فيها ثلاث جدران اسمنتية وجهة وحدة فيها باب الالمنيوم وفي باب خشبي صغير للدخول الى المنزل
> اشرح زيادة او بس يكفي
> 
> المهم في الليل واحنا نايمين اسمع صوت حشرة وكانه حد يبا يفتح الباب الخشبي يعني يحاول ينزل ايد الباب لتحت عسب ينفتح وحشرة ويوله في الكراج ,,واصوات كأنها اصوات مجموعة من الناس تداخلت اصواتهم وما تعرفين تميزين كلامهم كثر الاصوات ماهي متداخلة
> قمت انا ع الصوت ووعيت ابويه الله يرحمه ويحليله شل عصا متينة وراح صوب الكراج وهو يصرخ منو ..منو عند الباب ها.. حرامي اطلع براويك
> وانا وراه مستقوية ..جدامي واحد ماشاء الله 
> واشوف ايد الباب كأنه ايد بني ادم تحاول تفتحه وانا وابويه نطالع ايد الباب مستغربين وخايفين 
> ...


بسم الله 00الله يرحم ابوياا وبوج ويسكنهم فسيح جنااته وموتى المسلمين يااارب0

عااد القطااو منتشرين انتشاار فظيع 00عندناا وعندكم خير حبوبة 

خخخخخخ عااد الجيش القطوي هييج الليله شن عليكم هجوم مباااغت 

القطاااو من اماامكم والعدو من خلفكم 00وكيف كملتي رقااد هييج الليله ؟

----------


## * ام خماس *

> ويوم انتقل ..كانت معاه ولا بس بذاك السكن ...................؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> والله حظه بهالجنية ،،، 
> في قصة مشابهه لها بالضبط مع اختلاف المكان و الشخصيات
> كنت بكتبها مسبقا .. وهي صارت لاخت صديقة لي من مصر كانت تدرس عنا .. 
> ...


ممكن تخبرينهاا تطرشلي هالجنيه الحلوة ؟

عسب افتك من الشغالااات ومشااكلهن 00ولكل بنت دخلت الموضوع وحدة خخخخ

ونااااسه ^_*

----------


## * ام خماس *

> مابك يا ام خماس لا تتحدثي عن الكتاوة بانصاص الليالي 
> ويلك ياللي تعادينا يا ويلك ويل
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


شسوي ادماان ع هالسواالف والاكشن00لا تخاافين عليه قلبي قوي ^_*

ياالاااااا نترياا القصص الحلوة خخخخ

----------


## ذات العماد

انزين انا قلت لربيعتي اختج وشلتها غبيات يوم هن محصلات حد ينظف لهن المطبخ و البيت وبلاش شو يبن بعد ..!! ناس بطرانة الصراحة ...

----------


## * ام خماس *

> انزين انا قلت لربيعتي اختج وشلتها غبيات يوم هن محصلات حد ينظف لهن المطبخ و البيت وبلاش شو يبن بعد ..!! ناس بطرانة الصراحة ...


خخخخخ هالينيه تحب تكرف وتشتغل بالبيت 

بسم الله الله يجعل كلااامنا خفيف عليهم ^^

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا 
> مب زين تخوفين .. العيال حتى لو مزح مهما كان لان لو كبروا دايما بيذكرون هالموقف وبيكونون جباء . . . وبيكون عندهم ثقة انج ماتكذبين لانج أمهم


الحل الوحيد للأسف التوخيف والا للصبح اسمعهم يكركرون وضحك وسلالف على قولة بنتي :Smile: >>سوالف

بحاول اترك هالعادة  :Smile:  شكرا حبوبة





> ويوم انتقل ..كانت معاه ولا بس بذاك السكن ...................؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> والله حظه بهالجنية ،،، 
> في قصة مشابهه لها بالضبط مع اختلاف المكان و الشخصيات
> كنت بكتبها مسبقا .. وهي صارت لاخت صديقة لي من مصر كانت تدرس عنا .. 
> ...


 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 




مسكينة تساعدهم ويتركوها 


 :Smile:

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> تذكرت سالفة عجيبة صارت لي مع الكتاوة يا ام خماس
> مرة ابوي الله يرحمه ويغمد روحه الجنة راح دخل السيارة في الكراج وسكر باب الكراج والباب كان المنيوم مزلاج مثل الدكاكين لما ينفتح لازم ترفعينه فوق واذا بتسكرينه تسحبينه لتحت 
> والكراج عبارة عن غرفة فيها ثلاث جدران اسمنتية وجهة وحدة فيها باب الالمنيوم وفي باب خشبي صغير للدخول الى المنزل
> اشرح زيادة او بس يكفي
> 
> المهم في الليل واحنا نايمين اسمع صوت حشرة وكانه حد يبا يفتح الباب الخشبي يعني يحاول ينزل ايد الباب لتحت عسب ينفتح وحشرة ويوله في الكراج ,,واصوات كأنها اصوات مجموعة من الناس تداخلت اصواتهم وما تعرفين تميزين كلامهم كثر الاصوات ماهي متداخلة
> قمت انا ع الصوت ووعيت ابويه الله يرحمه ويحليله شل عصا متينة وراح صوب الكراج وهو يصرخ منو ..منو عند الباب ها.. حرامي اطلع براويك
> وانا وراه مستقوية ..جدامي واحد ماشاء الله 
> واشوف ايد الباب كأنه ايد بني ادم تحاول تفتحه وانا وابويه نطالع ايد الباب مستغربين وخايفين 
> ...


ربي يرحمه يارب







> شسوي ادماان ع هالسواالف والاكشن00لا تخاافين عليه قلبي قوي ^_*
> 
> ياالاااااا نترياا القصص الحلوة خخخخ


ام خماس نتريا القصص من عندج اذكر قلتي مجربة قوم بوحرفين :Smile: 

سمعينا مواقفج معاهم 




> خخخخخ هالينيه تحب تكرف وتشتغل بالبيت 
> 
> بسم الله الله يجعل كلااامنا خفيف عليهم ^^



 :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## غاليه الحمادي

بؤؤ  :Big Grin: 



بقرأ الموضوع المسأء ان شأء الله
اشتقت لهالموضوع ، 

اممم مآعندي شسمه ، موآقف ،.,
لحد الان ما عندي  :Big Grin:

----------


## دمعة حزن**

أنا قبل ما أعرس كان بيت أهلي مسكوون ..وكنت أنام ويا زوجة أبوي المرحومه (عمتي) ودااايما أحسهم يلعبون بشعري وبأغراضي بس ما أقدر أتحرك اتيبس وكأنني بحلم ويالله يالله أقدر أقرا كم آيه بخاطري لين ما يخوزو ..والوالده دايما تشوفهم بعد ومرات تحس فيهم يتعثرو فيها  :Smile:  
بس الحمدلله الحين أهلي بينتقلو مكان ثاني وبيتم البيت مهجور  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## qmr.uae

مرحبا :Smile: 
بعده الموضوع مستمر
لاتصكرونه خلوه حلوة القصص المخيفة...
أنزين بأقولكم آخر المواقف
بس ماصار لي صار لريلي
كان يوم الجمعة مب هاي اللي طافت
لا اللي قبلها
كنت رايحة بيت أهلي تعشيت عند خواتي
ورجعت منهد حيلي ع طول رقدت اليهال
وهوووب أنخمدت
بس قبل لاأرقد حطيت التلفون ع الشاحن
وشغلت سورة البقرة.
وياحليله ريلي شافنا رقدنا شل بعمره وطلع
وبالعادة يوم أشوفه تأخر أدق أطمن عليه
هالمرة محد دق له وخذى راحته بالسهر برع
يوم رجع يقول اول مابطلت باب الحوش 
سمعت صوت عيالي يلعبون فالصالة وصوتهم
عالي استغرب قال معقول مارقدوا
اول مابطل باب الصالة ماشاف احد قال
بسم الله الصوت واضح
شوي راح يشرب ماي يوم رجع سمع حد
صكر باب الصلاة بقو يوم طلع بسرعة 
من المطبخ يشوف ماشاف احد 
وقال شو هاه بسم الله
وراح يرقد 
عاد هنيه اول مادش شافنا رقود
محد واعي اتطمن وحطى راسه بيرقد
وانا مشغله القرآن ومن تخلص السورة 
تنعاد مرة ثانية
يقول غفلت شوي والا اسمع صوت قريب مني
قاعد يردد القرآن-شوي خاف بعدين 
قم يسوي روحه راقد ويبطل عينه شوي شوي
بس الصوت بعده وماشاف احد
عقب يقول مادري كيف رقدت وماحسيت بعمري
الصبح عاد يخبرني يقول البارحة انتي يوم شغلتي القرآن
في تلفونج سمعتي احد يردد وياه قلت له لا
خبرني السالفة جي جي صار
يحليله تم مايتأخر برع بسرعة يرجع البيت

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> مرحبا
> بعده الموضوع مستمر
> لاتصكرونه خلوه حلوة القصص المخيفة...
> أنزين بأقولكم آخر المواقف
> بس ماصار لي صار لريلي
> كان يوم الجمعة مب هاي اللي طافت
> لا اللي قبلها
> كنت رايحة بيت أهلي تعشيت عند خواتي
> ورجعت منهد حيلي ع طول رقدت اليهال
> ...


رب ضارة نافعة

اهم شيء بعد ما بيتم برع  :Smile: 




صدق ليش بعض الجن ما يخافون من القرآن ويقرؤن مع القرآن مب كلهم لكن بعضهم مرت علي حالة مثل جذي!؟

----------


## * ام خماس *

> رب ضارة نافعة
> 
> اهم شيء بعد ما بيتم برع 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> صدق ليش بعض الجن ما يخافون من القرآن ويقرؤن مع القرآن مب كلهم لكن بعضهم مرت علي حالة مثل جذي!؟


انا الي اعرفه ان شي جن مسلمين فديتج ^^

مشاان هييك مااا بيخاافوااا ^_^ من القرأن وماا يضرهم قرااءته 0

----------


## * ام خماس *

> ربي يرحمه يارب
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ام خماس نتريا القصص من عندج اذكر قلتي مجربة قوم بوحرفين
> 
> سمعينا مواقفج معاهم


 اناا كااتبه كمن موقف ^_*


شوفي الله يسلمج

يوم كنت مرااهقه كنت احب الافلاام المرعبه والاكشن 00وكنت اسهر رووحي

في الصااله واسكر الليتاات كلهااا00وكاان في صالتناا حجرة صغيرة مخصصه للمغاسل 0

في ليله كنت سهراانه ومندمجة في الفلم 00والا اسمعلج هييج التنهيييده والتنفس

العميق من عند المغااسل والدنيااا ظلمة الا نور التلفزيون منور ^^

عااد الصااعقه نزلت علي و غديت صنم لا اتحرك لا اتنفس خخخخ

مركزة بعيوني في الفلم وانااا هنااك مب فااهمة شي وافكر شو هالصوت ؟؟؟ ومن شو صاادر ؟؟؟

يلست خمس دقاايق وعقبهاااا عينج ماا تشوف الا النور ررررررررررررركيض ع الحجرة خخخخ الشردة نص المريلة 

والصبح خبرت الي في البيت كلهم محد صدقني او محد يباا يصدقني

والين اليوم اتذكر التنفس العميق واضحك 00اقول في خااطري يمكن كاان ناايم

وانزعج من التلفزيزن وصوته هاليني خخخخ

----------


## ذات العماد

> رب ضارة نافعة
> 
> اهم شيء بعد ما بيتم برع 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> صدق ليش بعض الجن ما يخافون من القرآن ويقرؤن مع القرآن مب كلهم لكن بعضهم مرت علي حالة مثل جذي!؟


وحده اعرفها دوم تشغل القران ، واتابع معاه .. مع الايام تسم صوت يقرا مع القارئ صوت وااااضح ... ومسموع بعد وسالت شيخ قالها .. هذا جن مسلم .. ويحب يستمع مع القران ومافيه ضرر هالشئ .. والله اعلم ..

----------


## ذات العماد

هالقصة صارت مع واحد يشتغل في شركة سياحية بمصر ..وغالبا في اماكن السياحية البعيدة الي في جنوب مصر ،، 

يقول مرة . طالع قبل الفجر شوي وهو ماشي بالسيارة المنطقة كلهاااا طريق صحراوي ومقطوع .. والدرب طوووويل .. وفجأة .. تعطلت سيارته بدون مقدمات واضطر يوقف ويشوف شو فيها .. والا شوي ... يسمع صوت خلخال .. ويسمع صوت اقدام خفيفة وكل ماتقرب الصوت يشم ريحة مثل الدخون حلوووة .. ويوم قرب الصوت طلعت له حرمة .. يقول يمكن اجمل من خلق نساء الارض كلها . . . ومالها وصف ...ولابسة لبس مال اول .. شبهه لبس علاء الدين وجواري الي نشوفهم في المسلسلات .. بس كله مطرز .. المهم تقربت منه وابتسمت ذيك الابتسامة الي تذوب .. وقالت له بركب معاك السيارة ... 

ههههه والله جريئة .. 

رد وقالها .. شوفي .. لا تأذيني ولا أذيك ِ .. وتركته ومشت وهي تمشي ع ذاك الجمال والابهه شاف اقدامها اقدام عنز .. ومشت شوي واحتفت ... وفي حينها السيارة رجعت طبيعية وكمل دربة 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ،،

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

بنااااااااااااااااات شي غريب حصل



امس بالليل تركت الاب مفتوح وعلى الشحن عشان ما يتسكر لما يخلص الشحن 


وتركت المسن مفتوح وخبرت ربيعيتي برقد عيالي وارجع لها 

المهم راحت علي ونمت


اتصل ريلي بعد صلاة الفجر قال ها شتبغين قلت له والله ما بغيت شيء ونايمة وليش ما صحيتني للصلاة قبل لا تسير


يقول لما ظهر من المسيد انا ارسلت له عن طريق المسن اني ما عندي رصيد اتصل فيني


 :Frown: 
والله اني نايمة 
على فكرة لما فتحت اللاب الحين

حصلت الكهرباء مسكرة :Smile: 
والمحادثات محذوفة :Smile: 

والله يستررررر :Frown:

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> اناا كااتبه كمن موقف ^_*
> 
> 
> شوفي الله يسلمج
> 
> يوم كنت مرااهقه كنت احب الافلاام المرعبه والاكشن 00وكنت اسهر رووحي
> 
> في الصااله واسكر الليتاات كلهااا00وكاان في صالتناا حجرة صغيرة مخصصه للمغاسل 0
> 
> ...


ههههههههههه ام خماس انا بعد جذي احب اشوف الافلام كنت وبروحي ومرعبة وحتى بعض الافلام قصصها عن الجن :Smile: 


اللهم اني اعيذ نفسي واهلي من شر الانس والجن :Frown:  >>>> خايفة

----------


## المغتربة

شو اقول بس


امس وانا راقدة اشوف شي ابيض جنه يتحرك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

اووويه زغت امييييييييييييييييييه ماماااا ماماتي امايه الحقيني بموت 
































































تراني معلقة فوطتي ع عمود السرير خخخخخخخخخخخ واي بطني ولون فوطتي بيج فاتح 

و اليوم اللي قبله سرت اشوف فلم ررعب عن الينااانوووووه انصحكم تشوفونه

----------


## * ام خماس *

> بنااااااااااااااااات شي غريب حصل
> 
> 
> 
> امس بالليل تركت الاب مفتوح وعلى الشحن عشان ما يتسكر لما يخلص الشحن 
> 
> 
> وتركت المسن مفتوح وخبرت ربيعيتي برقد عيالي وارجع لها 
> 
> ...


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تأكدي فديتج 00يمكن منتي دهماانه وما تذكريين 

يااالهوي يمكن قرينج ام يحيى حب يسوي مقلب فيكم خخخخخخ

----------


## ام مـ2003ـايد

والله احس شعر جسمي وقف من صبح الله

ع فكره انا الوحيده بالبيت اللي دوووم اسمعهم 

ولمن اقولهم مايصدقوووني ><

يعني اخر موقف قبل اسابيع كنت بالحمام عزكم الله

اغسله

جان اسمع صوت ولدي مايد يزقرني ونا كمن مره اقوله ونا بالحمام لا ترمسنيه

ورديت عليه واقوووله بصوت عالي هااااااااااااااااااااااااه


واطلع من الحمام

وماحصل حد 

الغريبه انه مازقرني ماما زقرني باسمي 

وسرت ادوره قتله شو تبى يوم زقرتني ونا بالحمام ؟؟

قالي ماما والله مازقرتج ولا ييت صوبج 

انا هني قلت فهمت خلاص لانها مب اوووووول مره والله 

شو رايكن هههه

----------


## * ام خماس *

> شو اقول بس
> 
> 
> امس وانا راقدة اشوف شي ابيض جنه يتحرك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> اووويه زغت امييييييييييييييييييه ماماااا ماماتي امايه الحقيني بموت 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


حلوة 00لكن لا تعيدينهاااا خخخخخ

----------


## * ام خماس *

> والله احس شعر جسمي وقف من صبح الله
> 
> ع فكره انا الوحيده بالبيت اللي دوووم اسمعهم 
> 
> ولمن اقولهم مايصدقوووني ><
> 
> يعني اخر موقف قبل اسابيع كنت بالحمام عزكم الله
> 
> اغسله
> ...


بسم الله 00شغلي القرأن في بيتكم دووم فديتج

----------


## جنـه الــورد

البارحه شفت بالسينما فلم

Paranormal Activity 2

لا يفوتكم لوول

----------


## ام مـ2003ـايد

ام خماس والله القرأن مايتبند عنا

اربع وعشرين ساعه اذاعة قرآن ابوظبي 


وبعد مره كنت اسولف ونا امشي جان اسمع ضحكه تروع من عند باب الحمام عزكن الله ههههه

----------


## سلواه

ماشاء الله فتحتوا الجزء 7

نحن في بيتنا ساكنين عائله الجن بس مسلمين ومسالمين

نص الليالي نسمع صوت يهال اللي يصيح واللي يضحك ....الخ كل يوم من يستوي الساعه 12 او 11 

وفي الساعه 1 او 2 اذا حد سهران يسون لنا حركات يخوفونا 

عسب نروح نرقد ومانزعجهم هههههههه بس انا واختي ننعاند بيتنا وكيفنا هههههه 

عسب جي كل يوم كل ماروح ارقد مايخلوني يسون اصوات بس طااااااف 

ويزعجوني خصوصا يوم انسى اتوضا وارقد.

انا مااخاف منهم لاني تعودت خلاص واحيانا يوم اسهر بليل خصوصا 

يوم اشوف فلم رعب يسون لي اصوات مثل حد يسكر الباب بقو برع او صوت سيايير رايحه وراده

ماشي شغله اطنش اكمل الفلم واروح اتوظا والقراء القران والمعوذات 

وارقد واحيانا ايوني في الاحلام ويصير كوابيس وايد ضايقوني

لاني الوحيده في البيت ماخاف منهم لاني اعرف مايقدرون يسون شئ غير حركات التخويفات ههههههه

مره ماقدرت ارقد ووراي دوام الساعه 3 احس انه كان حد وياي في الغرفه بس ماقدر اشوفه 

وانتوا تعرفون المسلمين مايتاثرون بالقران عادي عندهم حتى لو شغلت المسجل جان اصرخ واقول 

لهم بصوت عالي اللي تبونه سوا ماني خايفه منكم والبيت بيتي وكيفي اسهر مااسهر انا حره ههههه

والا اشوفوني ثاني يوم طايحه مريضه وحمى مرتفعه مارحت الدوام ومع ذلك معانده ههههه

وهذا قليل جدا اللي صار وياي واياهم والله لا يراويكم بس 

بس الواحد ايمانه قوووي ومتوكل امره لله مارح يسون له شئ وانا دائما احصن نفسي ولين هايومكم 

وهم يزعجونا وياحركاتهم بس كل يوم شكله على حسب مزاجهم لووووول

----------


## جنـه الــورد

سلواه

ماشاءالله عليج قويه لو منج طايحه بحضن امي

وفعلا هم يخوفون الي يخاف

لا تعانديهم عن يسون فيج شي بعيد الشر عنج

----------


## مشوطه

انا شفت اختي واصوات اللي تظهر منها بس ما اعرف كيف ما مت اول مره اصمد بحياتي كلها لان ابويه معاي

----------


## m-lady

> والله احس شعر جسمي وقف من صبح الله
> 
> ع فكره انا الوحيده بالبيت اللي دوووم اسمعهم 
> 
> ولمن اقولهم مايصدقوووني ><
> 
> يعني اخر موقف قبل اسابيع كنت بالحمام عزكم الله
> 
> اغسله
> ...


انا اذا شفته في النهار ما اخافهم ..بس اخاف يو يظهرون في الليل ..

انا كم من مرة حلمت فيهم ..احلم بنية واقفة جدامي وانا اعرف انها ينية ..وانا اقرا المعوذات ..والبنية 

ما تقدر تسوي فيني شي ..

ويظهرون لي دوم في اشكال مختلفة في نومي ..واوقات في نص النوم ..

..اختي عندها جنية من اكثر من 20 سنة ..وما تهدها موول ..المشكلة ان الجنية مسلمة ..واختي اذتها 

يوم كانت صغيرة ..

ولا تقولون لي في علاج لها ..انا بس يوم انصحها ..اتعب يوم يومين ..الجنية الي عندا ما تخلي حد 

يساعدها ..وهاذي حقيقة ..

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> تأكدي فديتج 00يمكن منتي دهماانه وما تذكريين 
> 
> يااالهوي يمكن قرينج ام يحيى حب يسوي مقلب فيكم خخخخخخ


هين مقلب :Smile: 

الله المستعان

طنشت ولا اهتميت

----------


## فله72

*بخبركم عن سالفتي معاهم

سلمكم الله انا دايما آخـــر الاسبـــــوع اسهــــر بيت أهلي وعلى الســـاعة 1 أرجــــع البيت
المهم هذاك اليوم رجعت من بيت اهلي متاخــــرة شوي وانا يالســـه ابركن سيـــــارتي في الكــــراج
والكــــراج برا البيت ولا اشــــوف بنت أخــــوي الي امـــــوت عليها واقفــــة على الرمـــل الي جدام الكـــراج وتقولي "عمـــوه عموه تعالي"
انا بصـــراحة هذيج الساعة تيبست مكاني وما قدرت اتحرك،، 
المهم بســــرعه دخلت البيت واتصلت بالوالدة خبريتهــــا بالي صار وانا ميته من الخوف، 
يا حليلها الوالده بروحهاا تروعت من السالفة،،،
وبعدين رجع ريلي من الميلس وخبرته بالسالفة طبعـــا كله يقول هذي خرابيط ونه ما يصدق هذي السوالف،،،،

امييييييييييييييييييييه*

----------


## * ام خماس *

مشكوراات صباياا ع القصص الحلوة

نترياا المزيد ^_^

----------


## * ام خماس *

> *بخبركم عن سالفتي معاهم
> 
> سلمكم الله انا دايما آخـــر الاسبـــــوع اسهــــر بيت أهلي وعلى الســـاعة 1 أرجــــع البيت
> المهم هذاك اليوم رجعت من بيت اهلي متاخــــرة شوي وانا يالســـه ابركن سيـــــارتي في الكــــراج
> والكــــراج برا البيت ولا اشــــوف بنت أخــــوي الي امـــــوت عليها واقفــــة على الرمـــل الي جدام الكـــراج وتقولي "عمـــوه عموه تعالي"
> انا بصـــراحة هذيج الساعة تيبست مكاني وما قدرت اتحرك،، 
> المهم بســــرعه دخلت البيت واتصلت بالوالدة خبريتهــــا بالي صار وانا ميته من الخوف، 
> يا حليلها الوالده بروحهاا تروعت من السالفة،،،
> وبعدين رجع ريلي من الميلس وخبرته بالسالفة طبعـــا كله يقول هذي خرابيط ونه ما يصدق هذي السوالف،،،،
> ...


بسم الله 00الي محيرني ان النااس ماا تصدق !!!!

خليه يجرب مرة بيصدق الف مرة خخخخخخ

وين البناات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
نباا قصص حلوة ^_^

----------


## حلاوة دلع

وييييييييييييييييييييييه..

بس حلوة قصصكم..

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

اااااااااااااااااب يا جماعة :Smile:

----------


## Ģalaxч

*قريت شوية قصص من الجزء الثاني
صراإآحة موضوع مشووووووقه وايد

انا ف رمضاان كنت اسهرر دوم ف مرات اسمع 
صوت فالمطبخ ان الصحون تنشال و تطيح فاهمين
كيف الصوت ! و انااااااااا مختررعه محد وياي : ( 
ف قلت بيلس و لو زاد الصوت او شي بروح و اشيك !
بعد نفس الوقت شكيت انه يكون اخوي ! 
ف ظليت حوالي خمس دقاايق احاول اطنش بس مب قادره
يووم رحت المطبخ !
ما لقيت احد و الصوت وقف !
و الله اعلم = (*

----------


## روعه_99

> *ما أقدر أتحرك اتيبس وكأنني بحلم ويالله*


يا هلاا 
متابعه معااكم من البارت الاول لاني من عشااق هالقصص وحبيت اعلق او اوضح هالشي اكثر البنات يقولن كاننا بحلم هالشي صحيح لانكم ما تشوفونهم الا بين الحلم واليقظه كان الواحد يكون مغيب عن الوعي سبحان الله وهذا من رحمة رب العالمين فينا ,, 
ام خماس وام يحيي ما شاء الله منورات الموضوع .. 
علي فكرة ام خمااس هالتنهيدة مرت عليه انا وزوجي كنا نسولف الظهر وسمعنا حد يتنهد من الخاطر ونش زوجي يدور وانا اضحك لاني متعوده علي هالسوالف وهو دوومه مكابر ما يصدق ويقولي شكلج خرفتي هههههه واقول في خاطري ان شاء الله يطلعولك

----------


## كشكش

اللهم سكنهم في مسكنهم

----------


## LOVE DUBAI

*اتذكر من زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان في رمضان
كااااانو يلعبون بصبع رويولي يعني بس ايدون ريولي وقت السحور..بين فتره وفتره
وكنت اقول في قلبي سبحان الله يوعون حق السحور

على فكره كانت وحده صغيره بيضه ولابسه ابيض وتشبه بنت اختي تماما يوم كانت الصغير >>يعني كانت تيي لي على هيئة بنت اختي
بس بنت اختي امعرسه من زمان وعندها عيال مشاءالله...سبحان الله*

----------


## * ام خماس *

> يا هلاا 
> متابعه معااكم من البارت الاول لاني من عشااق هالقصص وحبيت اعلق او اوضح هالشي اكثر البنات يقولن كاننا بحلم هالشي صحيح لانكم ما تشوفونهم الا بين الحلم واليقظه كان الواحد يكون مغيب عن الوعي سبحان الله وهذا من رحمة رب العالمين فينا ,, 
> ام خماس وام يحيي ما شاء الله منورات الموضوع .. 
> علي فكرة ام خمااس هالتنهيدة مرت عليه انا وزوجي كنا نسولف الظهر وسمعنا حد يتنهد من الخاطر ونش زوجي يدور وانا اضحك لاني متعوده علي هالسوالف وهو دوومه مكابر ما يصدق ويقولي شكلج خرفتي هههههه واقول في خاطري ان شاء الله يطلعولك


 صدق !!!!

يعني قوم التنهيداات منتشرين 00ساعاات اقول بخااطري ناايمين 

ويااخذون نفس عميق ههههههه اتصدقين انهم ساعاات يشغلون باالي

وافكر فيهم وفي حركااتهم كأنهم فرد من العاايله خخخ

----------


## * ام خماس *

> *اتذكر من زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان في رمضان
> كااااانو يلعبون بصبع رويولي يعني بس ايدون ريولي وقت السحور..بين فتره وفتره
> وكنت اقول في قلبي سبحان الله يوعون حق السحور
> 
> على فكره كانت وحده صغيره بيضه ولابسه ابيض وتشبه بنت اختي تماما يوم كانت الصغير >>يعني كانت تيي لي على هيئة بنت اختي
> بس بنت اختي امعرسه من زمان وعندها عيال مشاءالله...سبحان الله*




هاااااااا !!!

يعني كاانت تيي تسولف معااج أو تشوفينهاا مثل الخياال وتسير ؟

ترااهم مساالمين وماا يضرون الا الي يضرهم 00سبحاان الله

----------


## جنـه الــورد

اب

اب

----------


## أم مغاوي

وصلتن بارت 7 ماشاءالله

قعدت اقرا القصص

وكل شوي اطالع التلفزيون ع قناة السعوديه برنامج ديني صورة الشيخ طالعه طبعا مقصره

وفجاه يوم شفت حسيت كأني اشوف صورة حد واقف وراي منعكسه ع التلفزيون خخخخخخخخخ

شوي وبيوقف قلبي بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

المهم مره العام الماضي في احد الاجزاء كتبت انه كنا راجعين من عرس
ومحملين معانا عيش ولحم الساعه 1 وشي وراويح عطور وبخور
تقريبا على شهر10 او 11 ولا12 يعني نفس هالفتره
وفي الشارع سمعنا صوت ضرب السياره طخ كأنه حد فر علينا حصا !

وكل اللي كانو موجودين في السياره يا في بالهم قوم بوحرفين 

من الزيغه حاولت اقرا القرآن ذيج الحزه بس 
نسيت اية الكرسي فجأه ولا كأني اقراها يوميا قبل النوم!

المهم قبل يوم بعد نفس الشي صار ويانا كانت عندنا حالة ولاة طلعنا في الليل للمستشفى
ورجعنا من المستشفى قريب اذان الفجر ولا اسمع لكم طــــخ على السياره

بس هالمره ماخفنا حاولنا نطنش بالسوالف وكنا حاطين اذاعة القرآن !

نحن متعودين نطلع مانقعد في البيت وايد

وما قد صار ويانا هالصوت كأنه شي طاح ع السياره ولا رمى عليها حصا

لان اصلا مانطول برع حدنا الساعه 1

بس صدق اتخيل انهم هم خخخخخخخخ

----------


## miss-ss

بقولكم سالفتي .. مره كنت تعبانه ويايه ارقد انسدحت واطالع السقف وشوي اسمع شرات دق وعرس ورا حجرتي خخخ وطار عني الرقاد وتميت مركزه عالصوت وطلع صدق خخخ هني حفت انا وتميت متيبسه اسمع اغاني ودق و وحده تغني !! الظاهر عرس عندهم خخخ ماعرف شو السالفه ...



ومره كنت ارمس في التليفون قريب صلاة العشى اظني وكنت واقفه وين الدريشه واسولف واضحك وماعرف شو اللي خلاني افتح الستاره يوم فتحتها جفت شي ابيض وحد دق الدريشه بالقووووو وانا صااارخت حتى اربيعتي اذنها انطرت خخخخ وتميت خايفه ): وعقب ما سكرت عن اربيعتي خخخ شغلت باقي الليتات من الخوف وفتحت الستاره اجوف شو هالشي بس ماجفت شي !!!! عوذ بالله خخخ

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

هذه القصة سمعتها بالاذاعة

بنت بليلة عرسها تلبسها جني 

ويقول القائل :Smile: 
انه بعد ثلاث ايام من زواجها زوجها ما حصلها نايمة جنبه تقريبا الساعة 3 الفجر وسار لأهلها واهله وما حصل العروس يقول انه العروس صحيت حصلت نفسها نايمة على جبل فوق القرية الي ساكنة فيها وحصلت نفسها بملابس النوم 

وجاء راعي الغنم الي وحصلها وقت الفجر وسترها بغترته ووصلها لبيتها 
ومسكينة من بعدها لا تيلس مع الناس ولا تحب تتكلم تحب تيلس بمكان مظلم بروحها


ولما رقوووها تكلم الجن الي داخلها وقال انه تلبسها ليلة الزواج وانه ثوب عرسها كانت ريحته حلوة بخور وكان داخله فلما لبست الثوب ما سمت الله وقدر انه يتلبسها :Frown:

----------


## أم مغاوي

> اذكر موقف صار لي 
> 
> كنت ساكنة مع اخوي وزوجته فترة الدراسة بس 
> 
> زوجة اخوي دائما تنام الى بعد صلاة الظهر نوامة فديتها كم مرة تصحى من النوم تشوف باب البيت مفتوح مع انها تقفله واطفالها صغار
> وتقول انام للظهر ابغي اهرب من الاصوات والحركات الي تصير حتى لو تصحى ما تقوم من السرير الا لما ارجع من المدرسة 
> 
> مرة تطبخ وجدام عيني الصحن ارتفع وانرمى بالارض
> ودائما نسمع صوت اسد  بالبيت ....
> ...


مثل هالمواقف والاصوات تستوي في بيت خالتي

خصوصا مع اخوانهم الكبار من سنين كنت اسمعهم يذكرون هالشي 

مثلا نكون نايميين فجاه يسمعون اصوات في المطبخ لكني ما اسمع مثلهم !

الحين الكبار انتقلو

----------


## أم مغاوي

> بقولكم سالفتي .. مره كنت تعبانه ويايه ارقد انسدحت واطالع السقف وشوي اسمع شرات دق وعرس ورا حجرتي خخخ وطار عني الرقاد وتميت مركزه عالصوت وطلع صدق خخخ هني حفت انا وتميت متيبسه اسمع اغاني ودق و وحده تغني !! الظاهر عرس عندهم خخخ ماعرف شو السالفه ...
> 
> 
> 
> ومره كنت ارمس في التليفون قريب صلاة العشى اظني وكنت واقفه وين الدريشه واسولف واضحك وماعرف شو اللي خلاني افتح الستاره يوم فتحتها جفت شي ابيض وحد دق الدريشه بالقووووو وانا صااارخت حتى اربيعتي اذنها انطرت خخخخ وتميت خايفه ): وعقب ما سكرت عن اربيعتي خخخ شغلت باقي الليتات من الخوف وفتحت الستاره اجوف شو هالشي بس ماجفت شي !!!! عوذ بالله خخخ


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم سكنهم بمساكنهم

----------


## رياام

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اب

اب

----------


## أم مغاوي

> قبل سنتين كان جاي بنتي الصغيره هدية عروسة (فروحه-دقدي) كبيرة وجاء يوم من الايام واخذها لغرفتي بالليل واحطها بالكمادينة جنب السرير واثري نمت .. إلا اسمع وانا نايمه عند اذني كاني داخل زواج ووحده تطق وشكل الناس كانوا كثيرين وازعاج بالحيل لدرجه اني قمت منزعجه مره وضغطت على اذني اليمين من الازعاج ..
> التفت يميني والاقي العروسة قاعده على الطاوله وكانها تطالع فيني..
> تلقائياً اخذت العروسة ورحت فتحت باب الشقه ورميتها برا ..
> قسماً بالله العظيم وربي شاهد اني رجعت نمت مره ثانية وزينت وضعية نومي وبمجرد ماحطيت راسي على الوساده بدء الطق وهنا .. إلاواحد يقول لي ( آسفين آسفين)
> بعدها تاكد لي ان هذي العرايس ماهي شي سهل وقمت واخذت كل العرايس الموجودة في البيت وصرفتها وطلعتها خارج بيتي ..


اوووووووي عندنا فروحه دقدي بسم الله بقرا عليها

----------


## * ام خماس *

متاااابعه بصمت

----------


## عفاري الحلا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


انا اكبر خوافة  :Frown:  


بخبركم سالفة الوالدة استوت من شهر 



الوالدة فهاليوم ربي يحفظها قرت سورة البقرة و خلصتها و عقب قرت سورة النور و ختمتها بالمعوذات ...


المهم من سنتين و غرفتها مشبوهة 


تستوي اشياء اتخوف 


مره باب الحمام عزكم الله يتبطل روحه 

و مره حد يفتح باب الحجرة 

و مرة حد يبطل باب الكبت و يبنده 

و مره نسمع صوت حد يمشي 


طبعاً الوالدة تيلس تقرا المعوذات و خلاص الا احنا ما نطب حجرتها الا و القران شغال خخخخخخخ

نتروع وااااااااايد 



المهم بعد ما قرت و خلصت طلعت من الحجرة اتشوف اخواني عسب المدارس 

ردت و قالت برقد 

عقب نشت على صوت اخوي الصغير يصيح شلته و رضعته 

و هيه ترضعه رقدت 

و بعد فترة حد دزها قو من جتفها كان حد يقولها نشي !!


تقول نشيت و قلت اكيد حد من العيال فيه شي و لا حالم !!

تقول برقت عيوني و صديت و ليتني ما صديت 


تقول حصلت وحده واقفه سمراااا و شعرها طويييييييييييييييل و اسود

و معصبه على امايه و تطالعهااااااااااا 

تقول امايه انربط لساني ما رمت اقراااااا المعوذات و لا حتى اية صغيره 

و فجاة اختفت و من اختفت اصرخت الوالدة صرخة 

نش ابوي متروع 

تقول تيبست ثاني يوم تحس بعوار في كل جسمها و الفقيرة من الرووووووووع مصفرة 



و طبعا ما خبرتنا بالسالفة لان تعرفون يعني قلبونا قوية ماشاء الله خخخخخ


بعد اسبوعين خبرتنا 

و من قالت السالفة مااااااااااااا اسير حجرتها 


و فليل يوم ارقد لازم اشغل القران 



و بيتنااا دومه جيه 



بخبركم عن سوالف اهلي 


بس انا الحمدالله الحمدالله الحمدالله 

للحين لا شفت و لا سمعت 


يااااااااااااااااااااارب تحفظني و تحفظ اهلي

----------


## Noor Al3yoon

متاااااااااااااااااااااااااابعه القصص ^_^

----------


## بنت المذكور

متاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابعه وورااااااااااااااااااااااااء الكواااااااليييس 
بنااااااااات وين اكشناتكم 
اتحفونااااااااااااا ياخي نبااااااا قصص فنتك للسهره 
عويييجه تسلم عليييكم ومووصتني على هنتين ام خماااس وام يحيى 
وقالتلي اخبرهن انها تستانس وايد علييهم وعازمتنهم على العشا فمغارتهااا
وتقووول لوو مايوا هي بتي اطيير واتجلهم عجناحهااا ياربي تخيلت الموقف يتني قشعريره خخخخخ
بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه شي ف الارض ولا ف السماء وهو السميع العليم

----------


## * ام خماس *

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> 
> انا اكبر خوافة  
> 
> 
> بخبركم سالفة الوالدة استوت من شهر 
> 
> 
> ...


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم00الله يحفظكم
الاحسن انج تقرين بنفسج حبوبة 
تدرين اناا الي شفته ماا شفت له ملااامح 00يمكن من الظلمه !!!!

----------


## * ام خماس *

> متاااااااااااااااااااااااااابعه القصص ^_^


منورررررررررررررة

----------


## * ام خماس *

> متاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابعه وورااااااااااااااااااااااااء الكواااااااليييس 
> بنااااااااات وين اكشناتكم 
> اتحفونااااااااااااا ياخي نبااااااا قصص فنتك للسهره 
> عويييجه تسلم عليييكم ومووصتني على هنتين ام خماااس وام يحيى 
> وقالتلي اخبرهن انها تستانس وايد علييهم وعازمتنهم على العشا فمغارتهااا
> وتقووول لوو مايوا هي بتي اطيير واتجلهم عجناحهااا ياربي تخيلت الموقف يتني قشعريره خخخخخ
> بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه شي ف الارض ولا ف السماء وهو السميع العليم


هلااااااااا الغاليه

اقولج سلمي عليهاااا وذكريهاااا بالذي مضى 00ترانااا متربياات فياهاااا

ابمغاااارة وحدة خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## بنت المذكور

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> متاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابعه وورااااااااااااااااااااااااء الكواااااااليييس 
> بنااااااااات وين اكشناتكم 
> اتحفونااااااااااااا ياخي نبااااااا قصص فنتك للسهره 
> عويييجه تسلم عليييكم ومووصتني على هنتين ام خماااس وام يحيى 
> وقالتلي اخبرهن انها تستانس وايد علييهم وعازمتنهم على العشا فمغارتهااا
> وتقووول لوو مايوا هي بتي اطيير واتجلهم عجناحهااا ياربي تخيلت الموقف يتني قشعريره خخخخخ
> بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه شي ف الارض ولا ف السماء وهو السميع العليم


خبريها ترتاح بس 

ما نبغي نتعبها والله لكسر جناحها يعني من رشاقتي  :Smile: 

بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه شي ف الارض ولا ف السماء وهو السميع العليم

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

صباح العسل بنوتات


تذكرت موقف  :Smile:  صار مع ريلي

كان مسافر مع ربيعه عمرة يقول اخذنا غرفة بالفندق مع بعض وقريب صلاة الفجر صحى ريلي ووقف عند سرير ربيعه بيصحيه للصلاة يقول كانت الغرفة اضاءتها خااااااااافتة يقول اقوله قوم يا فلان ما احس الا فلان ( ربيعه) طااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااار 

يقول طااااار والله وصل تقريبا للسقف وفجأءة رد نزل بشكل سرررررررررررريع صوب ريلي يقول والله حسيته مثل الاسد الي فجأءة ينقض على فريسته من سرعته وكااان يخوف شعره منفوش من النوم وعيونه حمرااااااء ويلهث 

 :Smile: 
يقول وتميت اصارخ يا فلان انا انا ....ربيعك

فجأءة ولا كأنه شيء صار الريال حس على عمره دخل الحمام وريلي سار الصلاة وربيعه معاه ولا تكلموا بالموضوع ههههههههه ورجع مباشرة للبلاد بعد الصلاة


هههههههههههههه يقول والله قلبي وقف وقتها يخوووووووووف  :Frown:  


شيء مواقف لريلي الحين بس كرتها بخبركم بعديييييييييييييييين

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

يالله حيهم :Smile:

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

.....رفع

----------


## المغتربة

انا وايد قصص عندي

بس المشكلة ما اعرف هل هو حلم ولا واقع ؟؟




مرات مب مرات ب 100 % متاكدة انه واقع لاني احس بنفسي و احس بجسمي و احس بكل قطعة مني اني ف الواقع مب حلم





انا تعقدت شوي من كثر الافلام اللي اشوفها ~

مرة كنت قارية عن قصة حقيقة 100 % استوت ف اسكتلندا ع ما اظن
و بعد فترة نزل فلم واقعي عن القصة ~ ان الجن يتلبسون بالمرضى و اخر شي تلبسووا ف وحدة و راح ولدها ما رجع 

و تدرون الجن عندهم شرات الجن اللي عندنا هههههه

اقولكم لو تشوفون الفييدييووو والله ما بترقدون

كانت البنت راقدة ع السرير و ارتفعت فوووق و كان يقولها" انا القدير انا القدير " لين ما ظهر من حلجها و انكسرت رقبتها كاملة ~ عقبها ظهر من جسم واحد من عيونه لين ما عماه

يعني مول ما في فرق بين جن الغرب و جن العرب ههههههههههههه 



ترى الاجانب ما يؤمنون بالجن يؤمنون بالاشباح~

الشبح: هو روح الميت فقط ما عندهم جن وما جن



لكن المصيبة شفت فلم ثاني و مكتوب انه حقيقي ~

يرمسون عن الاشباح و الجن و العفاريت وتموا مصدووين ان الجن و العفاريت موجودييييين و يعيشون ويانا 
اقصد الاجانب تموا مصدووومين


احيد استاذي االكندي كان يرمسنا عن ها السوالف ان هم ما يؤمنون بالجن 

بس يقول مرات يوم ارقد احس في حد راقد عدالي و كان وايد يشتكي ان عنده بنت دلوووعة دوم تعزم ربعها و جي و يحطون اغاني و هو لما يرقد يسمع اصوات تخرع دق و اصوات ويوم يشيك ما يلقى شي و بنته تشخرررررر مشغلة السنفوونية

و اغراضهم دوم طايحة ف البيت يقول مع انه وايد مرتب و ينظف البيت دوم

عقبها عاد تعرفون الاجانب يقولي يوم استوت 18 سنة جهزت شنطتها قلت لها يالله توكلي ع الله ابغي الفكة منج ههههههههه وهي بالعكس استانست تعرفون كيف الاجانب يقول من يوم ما طلعت اول يوميين اذوونا و يفرون اغراض المطبخ بس عقبها ولا حسينا بشي

و بعدين رجعت البيت يوم سوووو لها حفلة و عقب الحفلة وايد اذوووهم 

اقوله اظني بنتك مسكووووونة مب البيت خخخخ

----------


## جنـه الــورد

^
^
^

هييه هم الاجانب يأمنون بس بالاشباح الي هي روح الميت اما الجن لا ..

حتى تعرفون يوم كنت بالجامعه السير مالنا اجنبي طلب من كل مجموعه يسون برزنتيشن عن موضوع معين

عاد شو تتوقعون اخترت ؟ عن الجن ههههههههه !

وطلعنا صور من النت الي مكوده بجوجل 

وبعد حطينا له صوره اليني مال كهف راس الخيمه لو تعرفونه ؟مع سالفته طبعا حزتها توها السالفه نازله وكنا نتحرا صدق عقب قالو انه جذب ههههههههه

طبعا السير ماكان مصدق وكان يسالنا عن واااايد اشياء بس بيني وبينكم كان شبه خايف خخخخ والبنات الي بالكلاس كانو خايفات ..

شرايكم ؟ من قله المواضيع اخترنا هالموضوع ههههههه سوينا اكسايتنج بالكلاس

----------


## * ام خماس *

الحين الاجاانب ماا يؤمنون بالجن ؟

وافلااامهم كلهاا جن وعفااريت واشبااح ودرااكولااات 

ترااهم يغاالطون نفسهم بأشياا وااايد ^^

----------


## سوليدير

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

----------


## * ام خماس *

نفيسه علي

هذاا موضوع عن الجن فديتج هذاا اولااا

ثانياا تمنع الدعاياات في هالقسم

ثالثااا ماا عندج رخصه تااجرة

----------


## الاسطورة

الحمد للة

----------


## fifi_girl

> انا وايد قصص عندي
> 
> احيد استاذي االكندي كان يرمسنا عن ها السوالف ان هم ما يؤمنون بالجن 
> 
> بس يقول مرات يوم ارقد احس في حد راقد عدالي و كان وايد يشتكي ان عنده بنت دلوووعة دوم تعزم ربعها و جي و يحطون اغاني و هو لما يرقد يسمع اصوات تخرع دق و اصوات ويوم يشيك ما يلقى شي و بنته تشخرررررر مشغلة السنفوونية
> 
> و اغراضهم دوم طايحة ف البيت يقول مع انه وايد مرتب و ينظف البيت دوم
> 
> عقبها عاد تعرفون الاجانب يقولي يوم استوت 18 سنة جهزت شنطتها قلت لها يالله توكلي ع الله ابغي الفكة منج ههههههههه وهي بالعكس استانست تعرفون كيف الاجانب يقول من يوم ما طلعت اول يوميين اذوونا و يفرون اغراض المطبخ بس عقبها ولا حسينا بشي
> ...


هههه صدقج والله بنته المسكوونـة هب البيت  :Big Grin:

----------


## الاسطورة

واللة شي يخوف

----------


## * ام خماس *

اتريااا القصص

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

خخخخخخخخ اتريا القصص ^^

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

يعني اقطع الامل فيكم؟

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> تدرون بقولكم سالفتي انا مره بالليل كنت جالسه عالنت الساعه ثنتين بالليل انا خوواافه بس شجااعه
> 
> المهم زوجي كان برا البيت وبنتي كانت توها مولوده ونايمه بغرفتها مع الخادمه
> 
> يعني انا بلحاااااااااااالي بس
> 
> وانا جالسه كذا فجاء ه سمعت صوت طفل صغير يبكي وصوته جمبي مررره واحسه باذني
> 
> وصرخت وطلعت للحوش اركض ركض
> ...

----------


## Noor Al3yoon

مره كنت انا واختي نايمين وصحيت فجأه بس ماقمت من مكاني والغرفه ظلام ..

واشوف واحد ابيض دخل الغرفه مر من قدامي ومشى من وسط اختي وهي نايمه واختفى مدري طلع من الجدار مدري وين راااح ؟؟؟؟؟..
^_^

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> انا بقول قصة حصلت لي شخصيا:::::
> 
> انا لمن كنت انام عند بيت جدتي كانت خالتي المتزوجة تجي من بيتها وتنام عندنا وكانت لمن نسهر اخر الليل ونجي بنام تخرعني وتمسك عيوني وهي وراي وتقول انا مين؟؟؟؟ يعني تسويها بصوت يخوف
> 
> ومرة حد مسكني زيها وقتها كنت بغرفة خالتي الصغيرة وهي معروفة انها مسكونة بس انا يعني انك ما اخاف قوية الا وحد يسويلي هالحركة واناديها باسامي خالاتي وتقولي لا واخر شىء ناديت باسمها وقالت لا بصوت يخوووووووف عااااد انا هني انرعبت واحاول امسك هاليد الا وانا ماسكة عيوني احاول امظر ما اقدر واسمي بالرحمن واجري وهي ما سكتني وعاد انا حافضة بيت جدتي فعادي امشي بدون ماشوف المهم وانا اجري ساعة يعكرسلي(يعني يحط رجلة قدامي ويطرحني)وساعة يمسكني مع شعري المهم من هاي الحركات الين ما وصلت الغرفة اللي ننام فيها لانها كانت انزل من غرفة خالتي بالدرج والغرفة اللي ننام فيها قدامها على طول واصرخ على خالتي الين مالمستني وهي تقرى علي الا وطلع جني بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم يسوى مثل خالتي
> 
> 
> وكثير حصلتلي شخصيا منها:::::::
> 
> ...

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> انا بقول قصة حصلت لي شخصيا:::::
> 
> انا لمن كنت انام عند بيت جدتي كانت خالتي المتزوجة تجي من بيتها وتنام عندنا وكانت لمن نسهر اخر الليل ونجي بنام تخرعني وتمسك عيوني وهي وراي وتقول انا مين؟؟؟؟ يعني تسويها بصوت يخوف
> 
> ومرة حد مسكني زيها وقتها كنت بغرفة خالتي الصغيرة وهي معروفة انها مسكونة بس انا يعني انك ما اخاف قوية الا وحد يسويلي هالحركة واناديها باسامي خالاتي وتقولي لا واخر شىء ناديت باسمها وقالت لا بصوت يخوووووووف عااااد انا هني انرعبت واحاول امسك هاليد الا وانا ماسكة عيوني احاول امظر ما اقدر واسمي بالرحمن واجري وهي ما سكتني وعاد انا حافضة بيت جدتي فعادي امشي بدون ماشوف المهم وانا اجري ساعة يعكرسلي(يعني يحط رجلة قدامي ويطرحني)وساعة يمسكني مع شعري المهم من هاي الحركات الين ما وصلت الغرفة اللي ننام فيها لانها كانت انزل من غرفة خالتي بالدرج والغرفة اللي ننام فيها قدامها على طول واصرخ على خالتي الين مالمستني وهي تقرى علي الا وطلع جني بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم يسوى مثل خالتي
> 
> 
> وكثير حصلتلي شخصيا منها:::::::
> 
> ...

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

تكملة




> كان متصور جنبي وهذا شكلة بصراحة ماني متذكرة مرة لانها حصلها سنة بس احاول اقول اللي اعرفة(كان شعرة زي الافريقيين يعني مظفر ومنكوش واظافرة سود طوال ووجهة في خطين حمر كانها ذبحات سكين وعيونة سووود)وهذا والله اللي اتذكرة وعلى فكرة ترى انا بنت خالتها اللي اكتب لانها ما تقدر لان الشيخ قالها تحاول تنسى قد ماتقدر
> 
> وكان محوط خالتي بيد وانا بيد يعني راسة بيننا الثنتين وما احد يشوفة غيرنا احنا الثنتين انا وخالتي العروس وقطعت الصورة ثاني يوم من ملكتها::::::::

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> مره كنت انا واختي نايمين وصحيت فجأه بس ماقمت من مكاني والغرفه ظلام ..
> 
> واشوف واحد ابيض دخل الغرفه مر من قدامي ومشى من وسط اختي وهي نايمه واختفى مدري طلع من الجدار مدري وين راااح ؟؟؟؟؟..
> ^_^


فديتج ورجعتي رقدتي؟


ما احب انام بالظلام ^_^

----------


## بنت المذكور

متاااااااااااااابعه 
وينكم بناتات

----------


## ملكت الدونات

زيييييييغه والله امييييييييييييييييي شرده

----------


## * ام خماس *

سلااام قولن من رب رحيم 

عيدكم مبااارك صبايااا وسيداات 

^_*

----------


## feyroz

:12 (43):  عساك من العايدين والفايزين كل سنه وكل حول يالغاليه ياام خماس انتي والاخت ام يحيى وكل الاخوات اللي يعزون على قلبك وكل الاخوات اللي معانا بهالمنتدى الغالي على قلوبنا ... وعسى ايامكم بهالعيد عامرة بالخير والفرح والهنى والسعادة ان شاء الله  :12 (7): 
 :13 (56):  :13 (56):  :13 (56):  :13 (56):  :13 (56):  :13 (56):  :13 (56):

----------


## * ام خماس *

نترياا القصص بنااااات 

لا خوف بعد اليوم خخ

----------


## * ام خماس *

> عساك من العايدين والفايزين كل سنه وكل حول يالغاليه ياام خماس انتي والاخت ام يحيى وكل الاخوات اللي يعزون على قلبك وكل الاخوات اللي معانا بهالمنتدى الغالي على قلوبنا ... وعسى ايامكم بهالعيد عامرة بالخير والفرح والهنى والسعادة ان شاء الله


هلا الغاليه
عيدج مباارك واياامج فرح وسعاااده حبوبة

والله يديم السعاادة ع كل شعب الامارات والعرب والمسلمين

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

عيدكم سعيد حبوبات

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> انا وحدهـ من آقآآربي بيتهآ مسكوون ..
> 
> ودآآيم تحصل فيه اشيآآآء غريييبة .. وهي تقول : كنت ابي آنآآآم وسمعت دبآآآت فوق السطح زي احد يمشي
> 
> فووق السطح..وكمان كانت ع النت بالغرفة ومقفلة البآب وبعدين اليد حقت الباب تتحرك فوق وتحت والمشكلة
> 
> كان الكل نايم تقريبا الساعة بالليل ((3)) وهي انفزعت ..وهي تحسب انها وحدهـ من اخواتها وقامت تشوف
> 
> لقت الكل نآآيم ..... ومرة كان اخوهم الكبير بالصآآلة وكان ع النت وبعدين وااحد طلع راسه من فوووق السطح
> ...

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> طيب لو تحبون احكي لكم عن حكاوي ارياف اليمن والقرى
> 
> جدي لقى في البيت اول ما سكن كتب عن الجن وكتب شمس المعارف واشياء مثلها
> قرأها بس فضول وكان سفره كثير
> 
> وهو قوي وشخصيه مهابه وشيخ منطقته
> المهم تقول امي نسمعه دايم يكلم 3 اشخاص
> وكان دايم بخصام معاهم
> 
> ...

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> طيب لو تحبون احكي لكم عن حكاوي ارياف اليمن والقرى
> 
> جدي لقى في البيت اول ما سكن كتب عن الجن وكتب شمس المعارف واشياء مثلها
> قرأها بس فضول وكان سفره كثير
> 
> وهو قوي وشخصيه مهابه وشيخ منطقته
> المهم تقول امي نسمعه دايم يكلم 3 اشخاص
> وكان دايم بخصام معاهم
> 
> ...

----------


## * ام خماس *

ام يحيى اشحاالج 00وحشتيني وعيدج مباارك فديتج

تدرين ان هالكتااب كاان عند يدي الله يرحمه 00اذا ماا خااب ظني هو الي 

الكتااب الي كاان يقصده الواالد وخبرناا عنه كتااب السحر 00بسم الله 

وأختي من كمن سنه تدوره 00ماا ادري ليش ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!

المهم القصه الاخيرة تخوف وكسرت خااطري اختهم الكبيره 00الله يرحمهاااا

الله يجعل كلااامناااا خفيف عليهم ^_^

نترياااا البناات وقصص يديدة ومشكورة 00حوووول

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> ام يحيى اشحاالج 00وحشتيني وعيدج مباارك فديتج
> 
> تدرين ان هالكتااب كاان عند يدي الله يرحمه 00اذا ماا خااب ظني هو الي 
> 
> الكتااب الي كاان يقصده الواالد وخبرناا عنه كتااب السحر 00بسم الله 
> 
> وأختي من كمن سنه تدوره 00ماا ادري ليش ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> المهم القصه الاخيرة تخوف وكسرت خااطري اختهم الكبيره 00الله يرحمهاااا
> ...


فديتج ربي يبارك بحياتج ويعوده علينا بصحة وعافية 

ما يوحشك وحش :Smile: 

والله انا بعد مشتاقتلج وايد  :Smile: 

بنتظاركم بنات

----------


## * ام خماس *

وين البناات ؟!!

اتريااا القصص الاكشنيه صباياااااا

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

^^ ام خماس ما تظهرين من المنتدى الا وتعطينا قصة 


يالله 



انتظرج  :Smile:

----------


## سوارة

((رَبِّ اجْعَلْنِي مُقِيمَ الصَّلاَةِ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِي رَبَّنَا وَتَقَبَّلْ دُعَاء ))
((رَبِّ اجْعَلْنِي مُقِيمَ الصَّلاَةِ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِي رَبَّنَا وَتَقَبَّلْ دُعَاء ))

----------


## * ام خماس *

ام يحيى اناااا بقولج قصه حقيقيه فررررش 

شوفي حبيبتي اناا بيتي وبيت عمتي ام ريلي عداال بعض ^_^

وداايماا اخت ريلي تقول وتشتكي من صوت يااهل يصيح في

صاالتهم تحت الدرج الي يودي الطاابق الثااني 00صوت رضييع وخااصه بعد السااعه

وحده فالليل 00طبعااا نقول لهاا انتي تتوهمين ومن هالكلاام ^^

وبعد فتره يعني كمن سنه 00وأناا دااخله حوشهم شفت ولد يركض من الصااله الين الخيمه 

المبناايه في حوشهم 00والمساافه مب كبيره 

استغربت هم ماا عندهم اولاااد صغار قوم بو 3 او 4 سنين !!!

دخلت الخيمه ماا شفت اي مخلووق دااخل 00سرت الصااله ولاااا الكل ياالس 

سألتهم منواا عندكم ومنواا هالولد الي يربع في الحوش ودخل الخيمه ؟

وتراابعوا كلهم للخيمه والاااا الاغرااش والتكي والزوليه مجلوباات كأن اليهاال عاافسين

المكاان بكبره *_* 

اخر شي قاال ريلي هذاا الصبي الي كاان يصيح في الصااله كبر وغداا شيطاان 

وقااعد يخرب في البيت خخخخخخخخ

ومن يومهاا والقرأن ماا يسكر في البيت ^_^

وتوته توته خلصت الحتوته

----------


## Ms anime

البرنامج هذا يسوي افلام ماخوذه من قصص ناس حقيقيه 
للترجمه الانجليزيه ضغطوا على cc


ام خماس و ام يحيى احبكن و اتريا قصصكن^^

----------


## Jimmy Choo

الحمدلله اني قريت هالسوالف الصبح عزالله رقدناااا اليوم بعد مب متاكده اذا بقدر ارقد .. 
الله يستر 


انا صارتلي سالفة وايد قوية مع الين و اوصلت السالفة للمطوع و قرى عليي بس الحمدلله 
عدت على خير و الاسباب بصراحه لو كنا نفكر فيها ثواني بنعرف شو هي .. 
نسمع اغاني و مرات الذكر يقل و هذي النتيجة .. 


بس السالفة اللي بقولكم اياها سالفة ربيعتي كانت تدرس في جامعة الامارات و يااااااكثر السوالف
اللي تستوي بجامعة الامارات معظم السكنات فيها ينانوة امييييييه سكنهم في مساكنهم 


ربيعتي كانت طالعة ويا ربعها يتمشون في السكن فليل ويوم ردوا الجناح لقوا بنية يالسة بالصالة 
و معروووف بالسكن ان البنت ما تيلس الا في جناحها يعني شي طبيعي اذا وحدة غريبة يالسة في صالة جناحكم بتستغربون 
ويوم دشوا شافوها يالسة و فاتحه التلفزيون وتتطالع و معلية عالصوت 

سلموا بالبداية لاكن ما ردت السلام ولا حتى التفتت صوبهم أو أي شي ... نهاائيا 
و شعرها طويل واايد و معقص و حتى شكله قذر جنها ما تغسل شعرها 
و لابسة جلابية خفيفة و وملامحها غريبة و عيونها وايد عووودة و محمرة 

دشت ربيعتي غرفتها هي و ربيتعتها .. و فكرت تطلعلها و تسألهاا 

طلعولها و كلموها قالولها لو سمحتي اختي انتي يالسة بجناحنا مب مشكلة اذا بتابعين شي 
بس خفي عالصوت شوية .. 

البنت ما تنطقت بكلمة وحدة بس جي صدت صوبهم و عيونها تزيغغغغ رووووع 
و ردت تصد عالتلفزيون و سوتلهم طاف ولا قالت إق 

اهني ترااااااكضوا على غرفهم فهموا انها مش آدمية و خبروا كل بنات الجناح 
في اللي شافها و في اللي ما شافها 
و عقب طلعوا ما لقوها بالجناح ولحد يعرف مواصفاتها بالسكن كله ...

----------


## UAE Elii

> الحمدلله اني قريت هالسوالف الصبح عزالله رقدناااا اليوم بعد مب متاكده اذا بقدر ارقد .. 
> الله يستر 
> 
> 
> انا صارتلي سالفة وايد قوية مع الين و اوصلت السالفة للمطوع و قرى عليي بس الحمدلله 
> عدت على خير و الاسباب بصراحه لو كنا نفكر فيها ثواني بنعرف شو هي .. 
> نسمع اغاني و مرات الذكر يقل و هذي النتيجة .. 
> 
> 
> ...



هلا اختي جيمي شو :Smile: 

وحليلج عانيتي عيل><! الحمد الله على كل حال..كلنا مقصرين حبيبتي شو نسوي والله الله يعين كلها بسبب الغفلة..

والله قصة ربيعتج خفففت منها! اعوووذ بالله*_* والله اتخيل الموقف كيييف عنبوا حتى في سكن البنات لاحقينهم وراهم وراهم بسم الله!

انا سمعت عن اشاعات عن سوالف السكن بس ماصدقت، بس الظاهر انها صدق لان معروف ان الجن تسكن هالاماكن وخاصة المباني الجديمة..

وبعد نبغي نقرا سواالف ثانية يالله بناات^.^

----------


## * ام خماس *

> البرنامج هذا يسوي افلام ماخوذه من قصص ناس حقيقيه 
> للترجمه الانجليزيه ضغطوا على cc
> 
> 
> ام خماس و ام يحيى احبكن و اتريا قصصكن^^


حبتج العاافيه فديتج 00ونحناا نحبك كتيييير ^^

ومشكورة ع الراابط الاكشني

----------


## * ام خماس *

فووووووووق

----------


## مهرة بلآ فآرس

اول شي حبيت اقول لكم ان الين صدقيين

احيد على ايام برنامج خراريف كنت اتخبل عليه و كل مره اطالعه حتى لو اعاده

و ابوي كان يهزبني يقولي لا تشوفيه و انا معانده كله ولا سوالف الين احب اسمعها بس اخاف عقب خخخخخ

و مره طريت ليدتي عن ام الدويس

تغير ويهها 180 درجه ،، كانت تضحك عادي و تسولف بس فجاة عصبت و قالت لي مايخصج بهالسوالف و لا تطرينها ابد ..


من قالت جي تاكدت مليون بالميه انها موجوده او بالاصح كانت موجوده ،، لان يقولولكم بعض الين اختفوا و ماقدروا يتاقلموا مع تطورات الانسان



بعد قوم يدوه كانوا يعيشون فاليبال ،، و كانت تستوي عندهم وايد سوالف احيد كانت دوم تقولنا و انا كنت ازيغ بس اكمل اسمع و عقب اصيح ( عناد الا اسمع خخخخخخخخ ماحب شي يتم غامض لازم اوصل النهايه )



**************
*


اول قصه هي عني ،،


طبعا انا خخخخخخخخخخ مانتبه على شي و يمكن مر علي يني يسوي حركات بس خخخخخخخخ الهب لبيب مايفهم بالاشاره خخخخخخخخخخخخ

المهم انا فيوم كنت راقده و طبعا رقادي لو قنبله تنفجر مابقوم خخخخخخخخ ثجيل من الخاطر


اختي تقول و بينما كنت نائمة انا يعني ،، هي نشت و جي مسطله مسهيه ماتدري شو السالفه 

شافت واحد يالس على كرفايتي و لابس ابيض تقول كان يمسح شعري و هي نظرها ضعيف فماوحالها تلبس نظاره الا و اختفى الريال و ماحست بعمرها و رقدت و نستني خخخخخخخخخخ مسودة ويه لو مكانها جان سرت انفضها نفض لين تقوم و اقولها السالفه


و بعدها الصبح قالتلي و ماصدقتها


انزين 




لم ينتهي الامر هنا . . . !!



ترا اهلي متبرين مني وقت يقوموني الصبح خخخخخخخ و كلفوا الشغاله فيني خخخخخخخخخخخ 


معذبتنها مسكينه حتى يوم توعيني اصد ع صوب ثاني و اتلحف عدل


انزين في هاك اليوم يت على الساعه 5 و نص و كانت ظلمة شويه 

الا و تصارخ صريخ طيرت قلبي من قلبي ويا راسها 

قمت و قلتها و يهد ان شالله و هي تصارخ و تصارخ خخخخخخخخخخخ غمضتني 

و سرنا لها كلنا و قلنا بلاج و امي تقول لها طيحتي جبدي تحريت حد جتلج خخخخخخخخخخ عاد العيوز وين طار تفكيرها

و قالت انا يشوف هازا يشوف مهره مافي يشوف فيس مال هو 


بل امي طاح قلبها اكثر عن قلبي ، تذكرت اختي ، تحريتها بهاك اليوم تجذب علي يوم قالتلي



من هاك اليوم ما سمعت حد يقولي شفت واحد يالس على كرفايتج


بس خاطري و مب خاطري اشوف منو هالمعجب و اخاف الصراحه عسب جي كل ماحس بخوف انخش تحت اللحاف و اصك عليه عسب محد يحاول يفتحه خخخخخخخخخخخ (خبله ادري) و اشغل سورة البقره بفوني لين مارقد





**************
*



السالفه الثانيه يوم كنت صغيرونه صف ثالث او ثاني ابتدائي


كان ابوي و خواتي رايحين المانيا لعلاج اختي لان فيها القلب

مر علي يوم مارمت ارقد موليه 

لين الساعه 3 موليه مارقدت 

و قمت اطالع من الدريشه لاني سمعت جي جنه حس حد يتحرك برع و يوم شفت كان مطر و رعود جي مايبين وايد الدنيا مضببه شوي


مع ان كل شي مضبب شوي بس متاكده مليون مليون مليون مليون بالميه اني شفت ابوي برع مادري شو يالس يسوي و عقب قام و كان بيلتفت و انا طرت عند امي مستانسه بابا رد امايه قومي قومي

امي نشت و رقدتني حذالها و قالت لي بابا رايح المانيا قلتها امبلا هاكوا برع و سرت اطالع و ماشفت حد 

ييت عند امي ورقدت عندها 



كلهم جذبوني


بس و متاكده و على ذمتي ان هاك الي شفته نسخه طبق الاصل عن ابوي ،،


الحين لما اتذكر هالشي اتييني نفضه يوم اتخيل ان ابوي صج ماكان موجود 

و عمري ما بعرف منو كان هاك الشخص الي شفته او بالاحرى مخلوق ..




***************************************
*
و مره واحد من الفريج الي حذالنا اخو ربيعتي هو كبير يعني فبدايه ال30 تقريبا

يقول كان يمشي فطريج بعيد عن الخلق و شاف حرمه (عيوز جنها او شباب ماذكر) تاشر له

وقف لها وقالت له تبا تروح مكان و ساق بها ويقول تقولي روح هنا و لف هنا 

و وصلتني مكان بعيد شوي و خاف لان يقول كل مره اشوف يقبح شكلها و تتغير و كل مابعدوا تقبح اكثر

و وقف السياره و قالها انزلي و من نزلت شخطها بشرده و طير الغبار وراه خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ 

ولا صد ورا من الزيغه ،، احيد كنا فالثانويه يوم صارت السالفه


**************
*

كانت عندي سالفه ثانيه نسيتها  :Frown:  


يوم بتذكرها بقولكم 


و بعد

2 من ربيعاتي لهم تاريخ طويل ويا قوم بو حرفين

و سوالفهم صج صج تخوف

لين يومكم تستوي لهم وايد اشيا 

خاصه وحده منهم رحت بيتهم و صج تخوف المنطقة محد حذالهم بس بيوت توها يبنونها 

يعني صج زيييييييييييييييييييغه @[email protected]


ان شالله لو وافقوا اعرض قصص من عندهم بكتبها لكم لان عن صج تزيغ خاصه ربيعتي صارت لها حادثه من صغيره اعوذ بالله يعني صج خلت جسمي كله يكش و يقششعر و شعر ايدي يوقف و يستوي شرا السجين خخخخخخخخخخ و ايدي تحبب جنه برد اعوذ بالله من شرهم


بس صج بتفوتكم لو ماطاعوا لان قصصهم صج تكش الابدان




اعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ماخلق
اعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ماخلق
اعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ماخلق

----------


## مهرة بلآ فآرس

بس بغيت ارفع الموضوع 


و ربي يحمينا و يحميكم و يحمي كل من تحبون من شر ما خلق

----------


## Ms anime

مهره بلا فارس نبي قصص بلييز

----------


## بنت المذكور

قصصج تخوووف مهروووه 
الله يحفظناااا منهم 
يلااا بناتات وين قصصكم

----------


## فديت طلتي

يمه يمه وااااااء ترى انا أخترع واموت من الخوف من أي شي واستوى لي مواقف عقدتني بحياتي وعندي قصص بس أخاف أخاف
بقول لكم موقف استوى لي قبل خمس شهور ووايد عقدني 
كنت قاعده ويا ريلي في صالة الشقه ونتفرج التي في وريلي نعس ونام وبعدين صحا يبي قلاص ماي وشرب وحط القلاص في الطاوله اللي جدامي وكمل نومه وانا
رجعت اتفرج التي في وبعدين ظليت سرحانه وفجأه سرحت في القلاص
شوي إلا القلاص يتحرك قدامي والله ماأكذب عليكم يتحرك قدامي عيني عينك تحرك تقريبا شبر أنا خلاص كنت أحس بيغمى علي وصرخت وريلي نقز وحكيت
له وماصدقني والغريب من بعد ذاك اليوم كان معي من ذاك القلاص طقم قلاص وكلها تكسرت في اسبوع واحد
والله صرت اموت من الخوف وعندي مواقف ثانيه اذا حبيتو

----------


## $فراولة حلوة$

مهره حبي كملي نبي قصص

----------


## $فراولة حلوة$

مهره حبي كملي نبي قصص اكشن

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

بنات فيه لعبة كنا نلعبها ونحن صغار نسيييييييييييييييييت اسمها الله يقلع الشيطان ابغي اذكرها وما طايع بالي يجيب اسمها  :Smile: 

لعبة .......


الي نقول كلمات ويحظر الجن ذكروووووووووووووووووني بليز والي عندها مواقف مع هذه اللعبة تخبرنا تراني ما جربتها لكن كانوا يخبروني عنها

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> ام يحيى اناااا بقولج قصه حقيقيه فررررش 
> 
> شوفي حبيبتي اناا بيتي وبيت عمتي ام ريلي عداال بعض ^_^
> 
> وداايماا اخت ريلي تقول وتشتكي من صوت يااهل يصيح في
> 
> صاالتهم تحت الدرج الي يودي الطاابق الثااني 00صوت رضييع وخااصه بعد السااعه
> 
> وحده فالليل 00طبعااا نقول لهاا انتي تتوهمين ومن هالكلاام ^^
> ...


يا حليلكم هههههههههههه والله سالفة الولد ذكرتني بقوم عمووو كان بيتهم فيه ام وعيالها بعد بعدين بخبرج بسالفتهم  :Smile: 





> البرنامج هذا يسوي افلام ماخوذه من قصص ناس حقيقيه 
> للترجمه الانجليزيه ضغطوا على cc
> 
> 
> ام خماس و ام يحيى احبكن و اتريا قصصكن^^


فديتج يالغلا لا تقطعينا 

نورينا كل شوي بالموضوع 

ربي يحفظج




> الحمدلله اني قريت هالسوالف الصبح عزالله رقدناااا اليوم بعد مب متاكده اذا بقدر ارقد .. 
> الله يستر 
> 
> 
> انا صارتلي سالفة وايد قوية مع الين و اوصلت السالفة للمطوع و قرى عليي بس الحمدلله 
> عدت على خير و الاسباب بصراحه لو كنا نفكر فيها ثواني بنعرف شو هي .. 
> نسمع اغاني و مرات الذكر يقل و هذي النتيجة .. 
> 
> 
> ...


وايد سمعت سوالف عن السكن 
الله المستعان

----------


## مهرة بلآ فآرس

> Ms anime
> 
> مهره بلا فارس نبي قصص بلييز






> بنت المذكور
> 
> قصصج تخوووف مهروووه 
> الله يحفظناااا منهم 
> يلااا بناتات وين قصصكم






> $فراولة حلوة$
> 
> مهره حبي كملي نبي قصص



هللووو بنيات وحدة وحدة ..

ان شالله بحاول اعصر مخي و اتذكر


احيد وايد عندي قصص بس مايون على البال خخخخخخخخ بديت اعيز

----------


## مهرة بلآ فآرس

> بنات فيه لعبة كنا نلعبها ونحن صغار نسيييييييييييييييييت اسمها الله يقلع الشيطان ابغي اذكرها وما طايع بالي يجيب اسمها 
> 
> لعبة .......
> 
> 
> الي نقول كلمات ويحظر الجن ذكروووووووووووووووووني بليز والي عندها مواقف مع هذه اللعبة تخبرنا تراني ما جربتها لكن كانوا يخبروني عنها


عويجة قصدج 

بنات هاللعبه والله دمار لا تحاولون تجربونها ابد ابد ابد 

وايد خطيره

لاني ابصم لكم بتخافون قبل لا تنهونها 

و شروط اللعبه ان اللعبه تنهي عمرها بنفسها (يوم تروح على كلمة قود باي) مب انتو عكيفكم

وايد سوالف صارت في الثانويه من هاللعبه

اعرف وايد بنات يتهم حاله نفسيه (من الي ماقدروا يكملوا لين النهايه ) من سبت عويجه 

و انا مره شفتها و كان خاطري اجربها و العبها 

و لين يومكم تشدني وايد 

بس اخاف و اقول اباها حياتي و عقلي 

حتى بعد سمعت عن كتابين هم يعتبرون اخطر كتب السحر الاسود و باللغه السيريانيه و لو قريتوا جمله منها بتنجلب حياتكم (لان الجمل اغلبها تكون مسببة لكوارث او استحضار لعفاريت و شياطين) و بتستوي لكم اشيا غريبه 

مابقول اساميهم بس سمعت ان كتاب له نسختين بس اصليتين و يحرسهم ين

الكتاب الثاني ينباع بوايد امكنه و ماعرف منو كتبهن ولا ابي اعرف ( ابعد عن الشر و غنيلو خخخخ )

و هالكتب يا تتمكن منك او تتمكن منها (نادر يستوي هالشي) و تستوي من اشد السحره و طبعا محرم سوالف السحر


لعبه عويجه و هالكتابين يعتبرون من السحر الاسود و كلنا نعرف حكم التعامل بالسحر الاسود 



الله يحميكم يميع من هالاشيا و اعوذ بالله منها 


المصدر: قراءاتي لعدة مواضيع و كتب و مقالات و الله اعلم

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> عويجة قصدج 
> 
> بنات هاللعبه والله دمار لا تحاولون تجربونها ابد ابد ابد 
> 
> لان بتخافون قبل لا تنهونها 
> 
> و شروط اللعبه ان اللعبه تنهي عمرها بنفسها يوم تروح على كلمة قود باي مب انتو عكيفكم
> 
> وايد سوالف صارت في الثانويه من هاللعبه
> ...


ربي يذكرج بالشهاده هي هذه 


واذكر مرة كتبت عنها وانها حرام لأنها يستحضرون الجن ويسألونه عن المستقبل او الاشياء الي ما يعرفوها 

وهذا حرام سحر دجل غيره الله اعلم اهم شيء انهم استعانوا بالجن وهذا حرام 

لكن اكثر البنات لعبوها وهم صغار ما اعرف كيف لعبوها وكيف عندهم قوة على لعبتها :Smile:

----------


## مهرة بلآ فآرس

امين اجمعين ان شالله 

هيه والله ماعرف كيف تشجعوا و لعبوها بس اغلبهم يكونون هب مصدقين للين و وجودهم و يبون يشوفون الصدق


******************



توني اتذكرت سالفه 

بروح اصلي و برد اكتبها خخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## بنت المذكور

لعبه عويجه

لعبة الويجا الله يكفينا الشر


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

احذرو......السحر الاسود قد يدخل بيوتكم عن طريق لعبه 

سطور هذا التحقيق بمثابة بلاغ لمن يهمه الامر.. ورسالة تحذير لكل أب
وأمو أي شخص... احترسوا قبل ان تجدوا هذه اللعبة في حجرات أولادكم!
اسمها 'الويجا'.. سحر أسود يختبأ داخل لعبة سرعان ما يتحول إلي كابوس
مخيف بعد ان يمارسها اللاعب بطريقة معينة!.. المرعب ان هذه اللعبة
تباع في محلات الألعاب ويمارسها الأطفال والشباب دون وعي لعواقبها
المخيفة!


والسؤال الذي يفرض نفسه الآن: كيف يمارس اللاعب هذه اللعبة المخيفة؟!

باختصار مجموعة من الأصدقاء يجتمعون في جو مليء بالخوف والفزع حول
دائرة من الارقام والحروف، يحاولون استكشاف مستقبلهم البعيد من خلال
لعبة تسمي 'الويجا'.. ولايعلمون أنهم دخلوا عالم السحر الأسود
وبكلمات بسيطة أستدعوا الجن خادم الحروف الذي قلب حياتهم رأسا علي
عقب وتسبب في إصابة صديقتهم بإنهيار عصبي بعد ما تحدثت مع والدها
المتوفي!


البداية مثيرة والنهاية كانت أشد إثارة..


أخبار الحوادث اقتحمت هذا العالم المثير والغريب.. لتبعث برسالة
تحذير إلي الآباء والأمهات.. خدو بالكم من ألعاب ابناءكم.. فليست كل
لعبة بريئة!



ويجا ويجا come to play الكلمات السابقة هي بأختصار كلمة السر للدخول
إلي عالم السحر الأسود.. لعبة خطيرة يمارسها الأطفال والشباب دون وعي
منهم ودون النظر للعواقب التي تصاحبها من أضرار معنوية قد تنتهي في
بعض الأحيان لأمراض نفسية مستعصية لايمكن الشفاء منها والمعروف أن
السحر ذكر في القرآن الكريم وحرم علي الناس ممارسته خاصة السحر
الأسود لما يتسبب فيه من أضرار جسيمة.


الترحيب بالجن!

يعود أصل هذه اللعبة لقديم الزمان عندما قام بعض السحرة بتحضير جن
يسمي 'خادم الأرقام' أو ويجا 'ouiaja والمقصود منها معرفة اجابات
لبعض الأسئلة المستقبلية من خلال خادم الحروف الذي يبدأ في الظهور
بعد ذكر الكلمات اللازمة لإحضاره وفي قديم الزمان تطلب ممارسة هذه
العملية مجموعة من الأوراق الصغيرة والمنقوش عليها الحروف كلها بدءا
من الألف... وإلي الياء والارقام من 'صفر إلي تسعة' بالأضافة لثلاث
أوراق أخري منقوش عليها كلمة 'نعم، لا، الوداع' ويتم وضع الأوراق
كلها علي شكل دائرة ويوضع الثلاث أوراق الأخيرة في منتصف الدائرة
تحديدا وباستخدام مؤشر صغير تكون اللعبة جاهزة تماما.. وفي جو يملأه
الغموض والخوف يبدأ اللاعبون في وضع أطراف أصابعهم علي المؤشر
ويرددون الكلمات اللازمة لإحضار 'ويجا' وفجأة يشعرون بالمؤشر تحركه
قوي خفية ويتجه المؤشر لكلمة 'نعم' وفي هذه اللحظة يربط الجميع حزام
الأمان إستعدادا للدخول إلي السحر الأسود ويبدأون بإلقاء الأسئلة
الخفيفة في البداية كنوع من المداعبة والترحيب بالجن الموجود معهم
ومن ثم تبدأ الأسئلة الحقيقية وتكون أسئلة عن أشياء ستحدث بالمستقبل
وهنا يبتسم الشيطان إبتسامته المفزعة عندما يتأكد أنه قد سيطر تماما
علي عقول المشتركين في هذه اللعبة والذين لايبالون بحرمانية ممارسة
هذا النوع من السحر الشرير ويستمرون في التمادي بالخطأ.



اللعنة الغامضة!

تقاليد هذه اللعبة أن جميع اللاعبين أو المتواجدين أثناء ممارستها
لابد أن ينتظروا حتي النهاية وحتي يتجه المؤشر من تلقاء نفسه إلي
كلمة 'الوداع' واذا حاول أحدهم المغادرة قبل النهاية تصيبه لعنة
غامضة تتمثل في أمراض نفسية وعصبية وتوتر مستمر بسبب أشياء غريبة
تحدث أمامه دون أي تفسير علمي لها ولكن هناك خدعة مفزعة أيضا
لايدركها اللاعبون إلا بعدما ينتهي بهم الأمر داخل مصحة للأمراض
النفسية أو أمام دكتور لعلاج الأمراض النفسية والعصبية وتكمن هذه
الخدعة في الضغط النفسي الذي يقع علي كاهل شخص ما من الموجودين أثناء
اللعبة وفي غالب الأمر يكون هذا الشخص هو أضعفهم تحملا لهذا النوع من
الضغوط أو يكون أشد الأشخاص خوفا من هذه الالعاب المخيفة وهنا يتحول
الأمر إلي شبه صراع عندما يحاول الجميع ردع هذا الشخص عن مغادرة
المكان وعندما يفشلون في ذلك يدب شجار عنيف بينهم وفي الغالب ينتهي
الأمر بمقتل أحدهما أو إصابته علي الأقل!



انتقام الويجا 

ويؤكد كل من مارس هذا السحر أن الأمر ينتهي بشجار عنيف يليه احداث
غريبة تخرج اما من عقلهم الباطن الذي يخيل لهم أن هذا الجن سيسعي
وراءهم للانتقام منهم واحد يلو الآخر لتركهم إياه دون أذن منه وأما
يتحول الأمر إلي ملازمة هذا الجن لاياهم وعدم تركهم سوي بعد التملك
من عقولهم تماما!



دموع ودماء!


ومن بين الحالات التي تعرضت لهذا السحر الأسود بعض الشباب الذين
تجمعوا في منزل أحدهم وداعبهم الشيطان لممارسة لعبة 'الويجا' لمعرفة
مستقبلهم وأعتقدوا أنهم بفعلتهم هذه سيرفهون عن أنفسهم كمثل الذهاب
لدجال أو 'عرافة' بقصد معرفة حظه لكن الحقيقة كانت مختلفة تماما وذلك
بعد أن روي لنا أحدهم القصة كاملة منذ البداية التي أمتلأت بالضحك
والسخرية وحتي النهاية التي تمثلت في بكاء ودموع ودماء سالت وسط بركة
الشر المتمثلة في الويجا.. أنطفأت الأنوار وساد الصمت علي المكان
وبدأ أحدهم في وضع لوحة خشبية مرسوم عليها الحروف من ال الألف للياء
أو من (A) to (Z) والأرقام من 'صفر إلي 9' ووضع أثنان منهم أطراف
أصابعهم علي المؤشر وبدأت اللعبة.. بدأ أحدهم في ترديد الكلمات
اللازمة لإحضار الجن الشرير وبعد عدة دقائق ظن بعضهم أن شيئا لن يحدث
أصابهم الذهول عندما تحرك المؤشر ببطء ودون تدخل أيا من الاثنين
الملامسين له وتوجه إلي كلمة 'نعم' معلنا موافقته علي مشاركتهم
في هذه اللعبة اللعينة بدأ أحدهم في سؤاله عن تاريخ ميلاده وبالفعل
أجاب المؤشر سؤالهم ونظر الجميع إلي صديقهم الذي ألقي السؤال منتظرين
أياه أن يقول شيئا إلا أن ملامح الذهول ملأ وجهه وهو يهز رأسه
بإيماءه بطيئة معلنا تأكيده لصحة المعلومة!


تملك الرعب من الجميع وبدأت ملامح الفزع تكسو وجوههم وتحل محل
أبتسامات السخرية التي كانت موجودة منذ ثواني قليلة، لم يقدر أحدهم
علي النطق والقاء سؤال آخر إلا أن أحدهم استجمع شجاعته وألقي سؤالا
آخر وأجاب عنه 'ويجا' وتوالت الاسئلة الي أن طلب أحدهم من صديقتهم
التي كانت تجلس بالقرب منهم تشاهد ما يحدث وهي لاتصدق شيئا وتشعر
أنها داخل كابوس مفزع تتمني أن ينتهي بسرعة حتي تخرج من هذا الضغط
العصبي لكن للأسف كان كل ما يحدث حولها واقعا لا تستطيع تغييره
وحاولت أن ترفض طلب صديقها لكن الجميع أصر علي مشاركتها اللعب وبصوت
باكي سألته عن والدها الذي كان قد توفي منذ أشهر قليلة وبالفعل رد
عليها الجان لكن بصورة مختلفة تماما عما توقعته نادي المؤشر بحروف
أسمها وبدأ يتحدث إليها في سرعة والغريب أن المعلومات التي كان
يقولها لايعلمها أحدا سوي والدها المتوفي ولهذا لم تتحمل الفتاة كل
هذه الضغوط وسقطت علي الأرض فاقدة للوعي وأسرع الجميع بحملها إلي
المستشفي
وأكد الطبيب الذي قام بتشخيص حالتها بأنها أصيبت بانهيار عصبي نتيجة
ضغط عصبي كبير تعرضت له!
منقول



والله يكافينا الشرّ 


المصدر: منتديات عيني عينك - من قسم: الجن والسحر والرقى الشرعية

----------


## * ام خماس *

بسم الله 00سمعت عنهاا هالعبه من بناات الجامعه

الصرااحه تخوف وتصلح لفلم رعب رهيييييييييييب 

شكورة بنت المذكور ع التقرير المفيد ^_^

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> بسم الله 00سمعت عنهاا هالعبه من بناات الجامعه
> 
> الصرااحه تخوف وتصلح لفلم رعب رهيييييييييييب 
> 
> شكورة بنت المذكور ع التقرير المفيد ^_^


من زمان تابعت فلم مصري ومن عنده عرفت طريقة لعب هذه اللعبة

واسم الفلم لعبة .....  :Smile:  بأسم اللعبة لكن بالمصري نسيته


المهم وخبرتهم عن مستقبلهم ونهاية الفلم مأساوية

----------


## ][الزعيمهـ][

بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شي في الارض ولا في السماء وهوو السميع العليم
اللهم سكنهم في مساكنهم

----------


## Ms anime

تصدقون قبل يومينحصلت لعبة اويجا على النت و بغيت اجربها بس كان في تحذير فخفت و ما دخلت بس لين الحين هب قادره انساه فيني فضول خاطري اجربه

----------


## Ms anime

for English sub click on cc

----------


## Ms anime

بنات تحيدون قصص الجن في الحمامات المدارس كنت دوم اسمعها و انا مريت بموقف يوم كنا في الابتدائيه بس هب انا شخصيا يعني بنات من كلاسنا انا متعايزه اكتب الحين بكتب اذا كان في تشجيع ^^

----------


## Ms anime



----------


## نظرة برائة

اعوذوا بالله من الشيطان الرجيييييم

----------


## بريق الاحلام

الغالية مو كأنه هالموضوع جديييييييييييييييييييييييم 

وأعتقد كأنه مكرر للمرة المليوووووووون 

شكلكم عايبنكم الحديث عن الجن .... 

و الأكييييييييييييد إنه يحبكم بعد ههههههههه 

عيل شو هالتآآآآآآآآآآآآلف اللي بينكم من سنة و أكثر ,,,, 

فديتج يالغالية 

لا تزعلين غناتي 

أسووووولف ويااااج يا نظر عيني

----------


## miss.el3amry

waiting 4 more stories.....

----------


## Ms anime

احيده يوم كنت صغيره امي تقول لا تدخلون الحمام مالت المدرسه حزت الظهر و صدق حتى بنات المدرسه كانوا يخافون يروحون الحمام لوحدهن لازم احد يكون وياهن , يوم كنت في الصف الرابع وقت البريك شفت وايد بنات متجمعات عند الباب اللي يودي الحمام و عقب استوت حشره و تجمعوا المسات و قتها ما عرفت شو السالفه المهم يوم رديت الكلاس كانوا 2 من بنات كلاسي يصيحن عقب عرفنا انهن هن الي كانن في الحمام و يوم بغوا يظهرن الباب فجاة انقفل عليهن و ما رام يطلعن بس ما عرفن شو السبب لين ما انتبهن ان في جني دش عليهن ما ادري من البالوعه او من الدريشه المهم تم يزيغهن عقب ما ادري كيف طلعن من الحمام بس ثاني يوم غابن البنات من المدرسه خخ بس عقب داومن^^

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

بريق الاحلام  :Smile:  ما لاحظتي ان الموضوع هذا الجزء السابع  :Smile: 


صراحة انا استانس بالموضوع لأني احب اسولف عنهم اهلي كلهم خوافين بس اقولهم بخبركم هالقصة يهربون عني :Smile: 

وريلي منهم  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> احيده يوم كنت صغيره امي تقول لا تدخلون الحمام مالت المدرسه حزت الظهر و صدق حتى بنات المدرسه كانوا يخافون يروحون الحمام لوحدهن لازم احد يكون وياهن , يوم كنت في الصف الرابع وقت البريك شفت وايد بنات متجمعات عند الباب اللي يودي الحمام و عقب استوت حشره و تجمعوا المسات و قتها ما عرفت شو السالفه المهم يوم رديت الكلاس كانوا 2 من بنات كلاسي يصيحن عقب عرفنا انهن هن الي كانن في الحمام و يوم بغوا يظهرن الباب فجاة انقفل عليهن و ما رام يطلعن بس ما عرفن شو السبب لين ما انتبهن ان في جني دش عليهن ما ادري من البالوعه او من الدريشه المهم تم يزيغهن عقب ما ادري كيف طلعن من الحمام بس ثاني يوم غابن البنات من المدرسه خخ بس عقب داومن^^


والله بنات صج نصيحة لا تتأخرون بالحمام 

انا لما كنت صغيرة مب صغيرة وايد  :Smile: 

كنت اغني بالحمام وحتى ارقص واتم يمكن ساعة اتسبح 


الله ستر ما شسمة عارفين  :Smile: 

ما اعرف كنت لما ادخل الحمام تصيبني حالة الطرب  :Smile: 

الله يغفر لنا بس

----------


## Ms anime

خخخ اتصدقين ام يحيى انا يوم ادخل الحمام و اتسبح اتم اتلفت حولي ما ادري ليش و مرات اغمض عيني و افتحه اخاف احصل شي جدامي شرات الافلام خخخخخ^^

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> خخخ اتصدقين ام يحيى انا يوم ادخل الحمام و اتسبح اتم اتلفت حولي ما ادري ليش و مرات اغمض عيني و افتحه اخاف احصل شي جدامي شرات الافلام خخخخخ^^


والله حاليا انا مثلج  :Smile:  لما كبرت استوعبت خطورة الي اسويه

تصدقين ما ارتاح الا لما اقول دعاء دخول الخلاء

----------


## Ms anime

حتى انا ام يحيى لازم اقراى الدعاء قبل ما ادخل الحمام حتى يطمئن قلبي , وبعدين وينكم بنات نبي قصص وينج ام خماس ؟ اشتقنالج ,

----------


## فديت طلتي

والله أناعندي قصص بس ماعبرتوني وكتبت قصة في صفحة97تقريبا ولا حتى تعليق واحد
ياالله..أحسن لإني مب فاضيه
وشكرا عالموضوع

----------


## أم نظارات



----------


## * ام خماس *

> يمه يمه وااااااء ترى انا أخترع واموت من الخوف من أي شي واستوى لي مواقف عقدتني بحياتي وعندي قصص بس أخاف أخاف
> بقول لكم موقف استوى لي قبل خمس شهور ووايد عقدني 
> كنت قاعده ويا ريلي في صالة الشقه ونتفرج التي في وريلي نعس ونام وبعدين صحا يبي قلاص ماي وشرب وحط القلاص في الطاوله اللي جدامي وكمل نومه وانا
> رجعت اتفرج التي في وبعدين ظليت سرحانه وفجأه سرحت في القلاص
> شوي إلا القلاص يتحرك قدامي والله ماأكذب عليكم يتحرك قدامي عيني عينك تحرك تقريبا شبر أنا خلاص كنت أحس بيغمى علي وصرخت وريلي نقز وحكيت
> له وماصدقني والغريب من بعد ذاك اليوم كان معي من ذاك القلاص طقم قلاص وكلها تكسرت في اسبوع واحد
> والله صرت اموت من الخوف وعندي مواقف ثانيه اذا حبيتو



بسم الله 

تصدقين ان هالقلاااص نفس كرااسي المطبخ الي عندي !!

تتحرك بس بالليل اذا كنت اسوي لي قهوة او شاااي وكأن حد كاان يرااقبني وأناا اشتغل 

واااقلباااه00 قلبي يطيح بريولي يوم اتذكر هالساالفه ^^

----------


## * ام خماس *

> حتى انا ام يحيى لازم اقراى الدعاء قبل ما ادخل الحمام حتى يطمئن قلبي , وبعدين وينكم بنات نبي قصص وينج ام خماس ؟ اشتقنالج ,


انااا هني ^_^

بقولكم قصه قريتهااا من النت بس الي تخااف لا تتجرأ اناا اخلي مسؤليتي ياا صبايااا الخواافه لا تقراااا ابداا ابدااا

القصه حدثت في قريه صغيرة في دوله خليجية

في بيت قديم أكل عليه الزمن وشرب شربت 00الاسرة مكونه من 

الام العجوز المغلوبه على امرهااا 00وولدهاا الشااب المتدين 

وابنتهااا الشاابه الجميله المكتمله الانووثه التي تعلمت ان تخرج بعد ان يخرج اخاهااا

ولا تعود الا بعد منتصف الليل 00الله يستر عليناا وعليهااا 

بعد ان عرف اخاهاا بتصرفاات اخته ومشيهاا البطاالي مسكهاااا وهتى ضرب بهااا

ع قوله اخواناا المصريين ^_^

حااولت الام العجوز ابعااد ولدهاا عن اخته التى كاانت على شفاا الموت 00يعني اشوي وتموت من الضرب ^^

فلم تستطع 00فركضت واتت بصخرة كبيرة وضربتهاا على رأس الولد 

فخرااا ميتاا والدمااء تنزف من رأسه 00اخذت العجوز والبنت جثه الشااب ودفنتااه في 

الحووش 00ومن هييج الليله ومحل القبر تخرج منه الدمااء كل ليله والام والبنت

يغسلوونه لكن بدون فااءده !!!

وفي غرفه مهجوررة من غرف البيت القديمه كاان هنااك صوت يقول لهمااا

لا فاائده ماا ينظف الدم 00وكل ليله على هالمواال 

حتى طفرت العجوز في ليله من اللياالي المظلمه وصرخت بالصوت 00مااذاا افعل

ماااذاا افعل 00فرد عليهاا الصوت قاائلااااا








































مع تاايد للغسيل مفيش مستحيل ^_^

خخخخخخخخ تعيشووو وتكلوو غيرهااا سبايااااا

----------


## Ms anime

> والله أناعندي قصص بس ماعبرتوني وكتبت قصة في صفحة97تقريبا ولا حتى تعليق واحد
> ياالله..أحسن لإني مب فاضيه
> وشكرا عالموضوع


حبيبتي لا تزعلين و قصصج حلوة و تراني اترياج واتريا قصصج الحلوه  :12:

----------


## Ms anime

> انااا هني ^_^
> 
> بقولكم قصه قريتهااا من النت بس الي تخااف لا تتجرأ اناا اخلي مسؤليتي ياا صبايااا الخواافه لا تقراااا ابداا ابدااا
> 
> القصه حدثت في قريه صغيرة في دوله خليجية
> 
> في بيت قديم أكل عليه الزمن وشرب شربت 00الاسرة مكونه من 
> 
> الام العجوز المغلوبه على امرهااا 00وولدهاا الشااب المتدين 
> ...


القصه هاي انا قريتها في 2007 , بس وين القصص الصدجيه ؟ شكلهم الينانوه بطلوا يخرعون الناس الحبايب ما خذين بريك ولا شو السالفه؟ خخخ

----------


## ^ روح ^

راح احكيلكم اول قصة ستة 1999 كنت انا وبوي وامى واختى واخوي الصغير طبعا القصة في مدينة بالمغرب بين الجبال اسمها ورزازات ومعروفة بالماغارات وهي مقطوعة يعنى فوق الجبل اربع او خمس منازل لا سوبر ماركتات ولا غيره يعنى ادا تبين خبز او ماي لازم تركبين السيارة وتقطعين مسافة 30 كيلو 
المهم ابوي يعرف ناس هنيك لانه عنده ارض وكل سنة بيروح يتشيك على الزيتون واللوز وغيره وواحد ماسكله الارض فلاح يعنى مزارع المهم اتاخرنا ابوي قالل للريال بنروح للفندق الي بالمدينة قاله الريال خد بيت ابني الي عالجبل وارتاح انت وحرمتك وعيالك لانه ممكن تحصلون ممكن لا ابوي قال خلاص قاله ابوي فيه حد باليت رد الريال لا ابنى بدورة للجيش وحرمته وياينا يعنى البيت فاضي 
ما علينا دخلنا البيت عالمغرب ما فيه كهربا لمبات الغاز المهم الريال ما قصر ياب اكل وكهربا وماي 
انا حضرتي دخلت جارة الشنطة البيت كبير حوش وفوق درج وغرف مسكرة انا ماشية احس حد وراي قسما بالله قسما بالله المهم قلت يمكن خيالي من الشمس رحت لامي قلتلها ماما فيه شي بهالبيت ضربتني كف  :12 (80): خخخخ قالتيلي معقدة من الافلام الي تششوفينها الموهيم اخدنا شاور وانا رحت انشر الفوط والليفة مال الحمام بالحوش شفت خيال تانى وراي هههه 
اكمل او لا ترا هاي اول قصة الي بالمغرب التانية براس الخيمة شرايكم ادا متابعين بكمل ههه تشويق

----------


## * ام خماس *

انااا متااابعه 00روووح كملي حبوبة

واااو اكشن وتشويق

----------


## Ms anime

> راح احكيلكم اول قصة ستة 1999 كنت انا وبوي وامى واختى واخوي الصغير طبعا القصة في مدينة بالمغرب بين الجبال اسمها ورزازات ومعروفة بالماغارات وهي مقطوعة يعنى فوق الجبل اربع او خمس منازل لا سوبر ماركتات ولا غيره يعنى ادا تبين خبز او ماي لازم تركبين السيارة وتقطعين مسافة 30 كيلو 
> المهم ابوي يعرف ناس هنيك لانه عنده ارض وكل سنة بيروح يتشيك على الزيتون واللوز وغيره وواحد ماسكله الارض فلاح يعنى مزارع المهم اتاخرنا ابوي قالل للريال بنروح للفندق الي بالمدينة قاله الريال خد بيت ابني الي عالجبل وارتاح انت وحرمتك وعيالك لانه ممكن تحصلون ممكن لا ابوي قال خلاص قاله ابوي فيه حد باليت رد الريال لا ابنى بدورة للجيش وحرمته وياينا يعنى البيت فاضي 
> ما علينا دخلنا البيت عالمغرب ما فيه كهربا لمبات الغاز المهم الريال ما قصر ياب اكل وكهربا وماي 
> انا حضرتي دخلت جارة الشنطة البيت كبير حوش وفوق درج وغرف مسكرة انا ماشية احس حد وراي قسما بالله قسما بالله المهم قلت يمكن خيالي من الشمس رحت لامي قلتلها ماما فيه شي بهالبيت ضربتني كف خخخخ قالتيلي معقدة من الافلام الي تششوفينها الموهيم اخدنا شاور وانا رحت انشر الفوط والليفة مال الحمام بالحوش شفت خيال تانى وراي هههه 
> اكمل او لا ترا هاي اول قصة الي بالمغرب التانية براس الخيمة شرايكم ادا متابعين بكمل ههه تشويق


كملييييييييييييييييييييييي

----------


## شواقي العين

بخبركم قصه اخووويه 

الله يسلمكن اختيه وعيالهاااا دوووم عندنااااااا فالبيت 

بس مره من المراااااااااااااات اختيه م ياااات واخوووويه جااان سهراااااااااااان برع البيت 

المهم من رجع وكنت انا اجوووف فلم يعني سهرااااااااااااانه 

اجووووووووووووف حد يااااااااااااااااا يركض وانا تروعت 

قلت بسم الله اشفيك قال بنت اختيه فالحوووووووووووي شو تسوووي هنيه 

قلتله انت شو فيك سكراااان شكلك هههههههههه

قال صج والله شفت بنت اختيه يالسه ف الحووووووووي تطالعني وانت قمت اسالها اقوولها ليشيالسه برع وشووو بترقدين عندنا الا 

بس شفتها م ترد 
عااااااااااد انا خفت جاان ابند التي في واشرد ع غرفتيه وهووو بعد شرد ف غرفته وعقب ياااااااااا ف غرفتيه قال اليووم برقد عندكم جان اقوله سير يمكن تباااك الينيه لا اتيبها حقي فالغرفه وجااان انخش تحت اماايه وهو رقد ف كرفااايتي 

وبصراااااااحه حسيت بخوووف وتكرر الموقف عليه بس بشكل اخووويه العووووووووووود وعاااد اخووويه حرم يمشي فالظلاااااااااااام 

و و و ايد قصص صااارت لاختيه يووم جانت تسكن ف بيتهم الجديم 


بس برحمكم م بقوووووووووووول عسب م تخافوووووووووووون هههههههههههه

----------


## Ms anime

> بخبركم قصه اخووويه 
> 
> الله يسلمكن اختيه وعيالهاااا دوووم عندنااااااا فالبيت 
> 
> بس مره من المراااااااااااااات اختيه م ياااات واخوووويه جااان سهراااااااااااان برع البيت 
> 
> المهم من رجع وكنت انا اجوووف فلم يعني سهرااااااااااااانه 
> 
> اجووووووووووووف حد يااااااااااااااااا يركض وانا تروعت 
> ...


حرام راح تعذبينا زياده دخيلج كملي  :12 (1):

----------


## شواقي العين

ههههههههههههههههههه



الله يسلمكم هلي قبل لا انولد جااانوا يعيشووون ف مكاااان جريب من مزارعنا هب وايدين فيه تعرفووون البدوووو كيف
يعني جم بيت واغلبيه البيوووت من الاهل 

اختيه هااااااااااااي العووووووووووده دايما ع الفير يقوموووووووووون يجيكوون ع البقر وهالسوالف مال اوووول
ويقوومووون يلقطوون الخلال والرطب وهالاشياااااااااااء

المهم تعرفوون الينانووووه يكثرووون ع الفير وحزه الظهر
وهي خاطفه شاله الجت عسب البقر والهوووش جاان تخطف ع صوووب الفلي(الفلج) تيب الماااااي وجيه }}} يا حااافظ ع زمن اوول هب احينه معتمدين ع الخدامااات 


شكلي طلعت من الموضوووع 

االمهم جااان تجوووف ريال يالس ع الفلي وطبعا قالت اكيد هذا عمي 

وجان تزقره عمـــــــــي عمــــــــي بس م صد عليهاااااا جااان تقوووم وتصكه من ظهره قال عمي شفيك 

جان ينزل بقوووووو لتحت وطبعا تحت الفلي شرات المنحدر

المهم اختيه مرضت تمت تتعب ع امااااااااايه وجااان ينزل من خشمهااا دم وجيه 

المهم هلي ودووهااا عند مطوووع وجاااان يقرا عليهااا وقالهم بنتكم دشهااا يني 

وتموا هلي ع هالحاااااااااااااااال الا يقروون عليهااا وجيه 

ومره جانت امايه واختيه وابووويه راقدين تقوووم اختيه وتسير صووووب الدريشه 

اماايه شافتهاا سكتت قالت يمكن م ياهااا رقااد شااافت اختيه ترمس قالت شو فيهاااااااااااا

وتمت توايق تشووف ترمس منو والله يا بناات من كلاام اماايه قالت جدام الدريشه حمااااااااااااااااار

واختي قاعده ترمسه من شافته امايه جان تقوووم وتزقرهااا وطاحت اختيه وكلهااا دم من خشمهاااا 
وتخبلت امااايه ووعت ابوويه وقالتله قوووم نحن م بنتم هنيه ولا لحظه بنتي بتمووت عليه اذا يلسنا هنيه 

وتمت اختيه الا يعالجونهااا المطاوعيه والحمدالله قدرووووا يطلعووونه منهاااا بس جااان صعب تمت فتره والحمدالله بعد سنه من السالفه رجعت شرااااااااات م هي 

وهلي م تحولووااا من هذاكي البيت الا من شافوااا الوضع زاد عن حده لان الينانوه ما خلوهم بحالهم 

الحمدالله اني م انولدت ف زمانهم هههههههههههه

بكتبلكم قصص غيرهن بس والله يابنات هالقصص هب من عقلي من كلام هلي لان قبل تعرفوون الكهربه هب شرات احينه واغلبيه الاماكن ظلام 

والله يبعد عنا هالاشيااااء يارب

----------


## Ms anime

حمدالله على سلامت اختج شواقي العين , بس صدق قصت اختج تزيغ@@

----------


## ^ روح ^

> راح احكيلكم اول قصة ستة 1999 كنت انا وبوي وامى واختى واخوي الصغير طبعا القصة في مدينة بالمغرب بين الجبال اسمها ورزازات ومعروفة بالماغارات وهي مقطوعة يعنى فوق الجبل اربع او خمس منازل لا سوبر ماركتات ولا غيره يعنى ادا تبين خبز او ماي لازم تركبين السيارة وتقطعين مسافة 30 كيلو 
> المهم ابوي يعرف ناس هنيك لانه عنده ارض وكل سنة بيروح يتشيك على الزيتون واللوز وغيره وواحد ماسكله الارض فلاح يعنى مزارع المهم اتاخرنا ابوي قالل للريال بنروح للفندق الي بالمدينة قاله الريال خد بيت ابني الي عالجبل وارتاح انت وحرمتك وعيالك لانه ممكن تحصلون ممكن لا ابوي قال خلاص قاله ابوي فيه حد باليت رد الريال لا ابنى بدورة للجيش وحرمته وياينا يعنى البيت فاضي 
> ما علينا دخلنا البيت عالمغرب ما فيه كهربا لمبات الغاز المهم الريال ما قصر ياب اكل وكهربا وماي 
> انا حضرتي دخلت جارة الشنطة البيت كبير حوش وفوق درج وغرف مسكرة انا ماشية احس حد وراي قسما بالله قسما بالله المهم قلت يمكن خيالي من الشمس رحت لامي قلتلها ماما فيه شي بهالبيت ضربتني كف خخخخ قالتيلي معقدة من الافلام الي تششوفينها الموهيم اخدنا شاور وانا رحت انشر الفوط والليفة مال الحمام بالحوش شفت خيال تانى وراي هههه 
> اكمل او لا ترا هاي اول قصة الي بالمغرب التانية براس الخيمة شرايكم ادا متابعين بكمل ههه تشويق


التكملة 
المهم مر يومين واحنا بلا نوم بس نطفي اللمبات نسمع ابواب البيت تتسكر وتنفتح لحالها بس المشكلة انها مبينة مسكرة بالمفتاح والقفل تعرفون القفل مال اول نفس اقفال السجون خخخ يعنى ادا ما فيعه مفتاح ماتنفتح ونضوي الضو وابوي يطلع يتشيك يقول الغرف مسكرة بعدين نسمع نفي الديابة بتعوي وابوي متاكد انه ما فيه ديابة بالمنطقة خلاص مرت الليله الاولى على خير والمصيبة ابوي قال بنتم ليلة تانية ما فيه شي لا تخافون هههه وانا بغيت اضل امي بتصيح المسكينة الموهيم اخوي يريد يروح الحمام وداته امي ولا الباب لي بوجه امي انفتح بقوة تخيلو ومافيه لا برد ولا غيره والباب عليه قفلين اصحاب البيت مسكرينه فيه ممتلكاتهم واغراضهم 
الموهيم بالليل امي نايمة ولا هي واحد رفعها من الفرش وتشوف حواليها حياوانات بعير عحمير عدجاج عديك رومي يعنى حضيرة زريبة وتصرخ وانخبطت عالارض صحينا عالصرااخ تمينا صاحيين ابيو بيصلي الفجر اخوي صغير بلعب قدامه شايل نيسكافيه هاي الي ابو كاسة وحدة ولا اخويا بيرميها وصارت عقرب حتى ابوي بيصلي شافها اتحولت لعقرب قطع الصلاة يريد يقتلها شاف انها نيسكافيه خخخخ انجن ابوي المهم لمينا اغراضنا ونزلنا في الظلام رحنا لبيت المزارع دخلنا والا ولاد ابنه صاحب البيت جايين صوبنا قالولنا خير قلنا لهم صار كدا كدا بالبيت قالو هيه عشان جي امي واحنا هنى دوم يصير ويانا جي طلع البيت وراها مقبرة ومبنى على نصها والحرمة شافت ناس وعيالها بعد بس ما ادونا ما يبغون حد بالبيت الي جا بيطردونه خخخخ تخيلو وتابعو قصة راس الخيمة 
بنات انا ما بخاف منهم نهائيا عالي صارلي برااك قوى قلبي ههههههههه

----------


## ^ روح ^

اول ما جيت راك وصلت الامارات العصر المهم الشركة وصلونى عالسكن براس الخيمة وقالولي بتنامين الحين باجر دوام خلاص انا اتحممت رتبت اغراضي اتشيكت السكن لحالي البنات الي معاي بدوامهم ما علينا الساعة سبعة تقريبا سكرت غرفتى عشان انام والا انا اسمع قنينات الميريندا وسيفن اب وغيره بتنخبط في بعضيها رحت المطبخ لقيهت واقعين ما علينا قلت يمك البيت فيه فار او شي بنت دخلت لانى بعندنى ما اعرفهم ولا اعرف الوقت الي يدخلون فيه 
اتشيكت الغرف دخلت غرفة لقيت وحدة شعرها طوييييييل ونايمة عبطنا وعالارض قلت امييييه شو هدا هاي شغالة معانا ومنيمينها علارض قلت خلاص الشركة الي انا فيها زفت ومابتهتم بسكن الموظفين هههههههه المهم قربت عليها احركها اكح اسلم ماكو فايدة قلت يمكن ما ترمس بنات يداد 
رديت غفتى سكرت علي انا مفتحه عيونى غفيت شوي من التعب ولا بشوف ريال بطول بعرض وناس بطبل وحريم يرقصن عند راسي بنات انا فتحت تمى وانصدمت ما قريت لسانى عقد قالولي مبارك وبغنولنى اغانى خليجية مال العرس وقالو اسم ريلي الي انا بعندى ما شفته الي هو ريلي الحين قسما بالله يا بنات قسم بالله والريال الطويل العريض شوي واختى هو العريس الي هو ريلي الحين 
بنات رحت الحمام لقيت ويهى كانى حاطة ميكب يعنى رووج عخدي ومكياج ملخبط غسلت وجهي وقعدت اصيح اتصلت عالمنوبة الي ياتنى السكن قلتلها اختى وين فيه صراف ابا اطلع من وين اروح وجي قالتلي اشفيج قلتلها البيت فيه شي والغرفة الي فيها البنت ما تبا ترمسني قاليت لي منو البنت البنات الحين معاي بالسيارة ما في حد انا خلاص ركبي ما شالتنى لبست وحطيت بطانية ورايحة ركاض عالباب هههههههه هربت وضليت بالشارع اتخيلو المهم انتقلت من البيت هاداك واقل من شهر عرست على نفس الريال الي طلع لي ههههههههههههه الي هو بعلولي الحين تخيلو انا ما اعرف انى راح اتزوج او بعرف حد تونى واصلة يوم شفته بالشركة كانو حدا ضربني عراسي انصدمت وعندى معاه انترفيووووووو يعنى راح اشتغل بشركته ههههههههههههههههههههه 
ملخص انه اليانووو فرحو فيني وسولي حفلة وراروونى صورة ريلي خخخخ لحد الساعة ما بيعرفها الا انتو وامى اخاف اقوله يقولي قوم بوسحور هههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## نظرة برائة

روح ههههههه صج ضحكتيني سووولج عرس

قبل عرسج وراووج ريلج بعد هههه اعوذوا بالله منهم اللهم سكنهم مسااااكنهم

----------


## ^ روح ^

> روح ههههههه صج ضحكتيني سووولج عرس
> 
> قبل عرسج وراووج ريلج بعد هههه اعوذوا بالله منهم اللهم سكنهم مسااااكنهم


قسما بالله العلي العظيم هاي الي صار معى ههههههه حفلة vip

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

^^ امحق حفلة زين ما طار عقلج

والله صدق روح موقفج مع الجن اقوى موقف للحين قرأته 

 :Smile: 

الله يبعدهم عنا يارب

----------


## فتاة حالمة

ريلي كان يقول لي سوالف عن جبل الظنه <_<

----------


## ^ روح ^

> ^^ امحق حفلة زين ما طار عقلج
> 
> والله صدق روح موقفج مع الجن اقوى موقف للحين قرأته 
> 
> 
> 
> الله يبعدهم عنا يارب


الحين ما اخاف منهم نفسي اشوفهم وسولف وياهم نيا هاهاهاهاهاها يعنى سمعتى حدا قتلو جني ؟؟؟؟
ما بيقتلون هم بيخافون منا عفكرة جدتى تقولي انهم يحبون ريحة الدخوون والبخور بالاخص ادا بخرتي الحمام بالليل واي بيطلعون وادا تاركة صحن اكل بالمطبخ او شي عليه بقايا اكل يحبون يلحسون المواعين خخخ هدا كلام جدتى واكتشفت انه العيوز كلامها صح لانه بالامارات وايد جن يمكن بالبخور ةالعود ههههه صح استنتاجى

----------


## feyroz

شواقي العين غاويه رمستك ، والله ياحافظ عليك انتي وعلى رمستك لانها ذكرتني بالماضي ، يعله يسجى وين ايام اول صحيح مالحقنا على كل شيء فيها بس نعرف انها احلى شيء مر بحياتنا وحبيناه بحلوه ومره ، وقصة اختك صدق تخرع الناس قبل ماتخاف مثل الحين وتتصرف على سجيتها وطبيعتها بدون ماتاخذ حذرها وعايشين على البركه والرب سبحانه الهم حافظ الا اللي مثل اختك وحظه عاثر المسكينه على نياتها اتصرفت طبيعي لكن حظها يابها على ... والله ماقدرت اكتب الكلمه من كثر ماتروعت المهم الحمدلله انها بخير وبسلامه والله يحفظها لكم ، اقول لاتبخلين علينا بقصص من عندك واذا تقدرين نبشي هني وهناك عند ربيعاتك واهلك بجلساتكم وهاتي لنا معاك كم قصه ترا احنا دوم عندنا عطش ويوع لمثل هالقصص

----------


## feyroz

فتاه حالمه دخيل عيونك قولي لنا القصص اللي عند ريلك لاني احب طاري جبل الظنه واي شيء من ريحته فما بالك بقصص عن قوم بوحرفين ، لاتتاخرين ترا احنا على انتظار

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

صدقج روح والله سمعت مرة انهم يحبون ريحة الدخون لكن انا من فترة تركت العادة ادخن الحمام قبل لا اعرف عنهم 

كنت اترك المدخن بالحمام واسكر الباب 


قلت بنفسي يمكن ينزعجون اخوانا خلاص ما بدخن الحمام  :Smile:  خوافة ههههه

والله لما نسير البر ريلي يجمع العظام بمكان ونسير يقولي بعدين بيجون ياكلوهم  :Smile:

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> ريلي كان يقول لي سوالف عن جبل الظنه <_<


ووووووووووينج حياج الغلا نبغي قصصج

----------


## feyroz

(( روح )) وياروح مابعدك روح الحمدلله انك طلعتي بخير من بعد هالسالفتين وطلعتي بطولك ماشاء الله عليك روحك قويه والا من يصير معاه هالسوالف و يضل عنده ذرة عقل ، والله شجاعه منك انك تتزوجين الشخص اللي تقصدينه حتى مع علمك انك شفتيه بظروف غير طبيعيه بس غريبه يعني ماساورك شك بخصوصه اشمعنى هو بالذات اللي طلع لك بالحلم من بين كل البشر فعلا شيء غريب ومحير عموما حصني نفسك اختي والله يحفظك

----------


## feyroz

Ms anime 
تراني اختي حبيتك والله بس عشان هالحماس اللي اشوفه عندك للموضوع ومن حبك لهالسوالف وانا شايفه انه صابك اللي صاب خواتك اللي قبلك اقصد العمده هانم ام خماس والعمده الثانيه ام يحيى يعني صدقوني دام انتوا وراء الموضوع الواحد يبشر بالخير وبالقصص من كثر زنكم على راس البنات وانا شايفه نتيجه ايجابيه من خلال تفاعل البنات بالصفحات الاخيره الله يزيد ويبارك مشتاقين للرعب وطاريه شفهي بس لكن نعيشه هن قرب لا والف لا

----------


## فديت طلتي

عاد أنا عندي سالفه تزيغ من صدج
هاي سالفة أخت ربيعتي كان عندها آخر امتحان في الثانويه ودخلت الحمام تغسل إيدها بعد العشا وكان الباب مفتوح واختها شافتها ولما كانت تغسل إيدها شافت
عند دريشة الحمام قطوه سودا قامت أخت ربيعتي ترش عليها ماي وطلعت من
الحمام وراحت تذاكر والباقي راح ينام وبعدين نعست أخت ربيعتي وقالت بتاخذ شاور
عشان يطير النوم وتكمل مذاكره
وفي الصباح قامت ربيعتي تدور أختها ودورتها في الحمام ولقت الباب مسكر وتمت تنادي أختها وتدق الباب ومحد رد عليها وبعدين خبرت أهلها وأبوها كسر باب الحمام
تتوقعون شو شافوا؟؟؟؟؟











لقيوا الشاور مفتوح وملابس بنتهم ودبلتها بس مالقوها قاموا دوروا عليها في البيت كله وفي بيوت ربيعاتها قالوا يمكن سارت عند أحد منهم بس مالقوا لها أثر وأبوها تعب



وبعدها بجم يوم ربيعتي كانت يالسه في الحوي إلا تشوف نفس القطوه السودا
وكأنها تأشر بإيدها لدريشة الحمام قامت ربيعتي مفزوعه ودخلت البيت وراحت الحمام تتوقعوا شو صار؟؟؟



شافت أختها طايحه في ارض الحمام وبدون ملابس وكانت تهتز وترتعش وكأنها مصدومه وقاعده تقول محد يسألني أنا مااعرف شي لحد يسألني
الظاهر هددوها عشان ماتتكلم

وسبحان الله الحين متزوجه وعندها بنت وماتتكلم ابد عن السالفه كأنها خايفه من شي

----------


## ^ روح ^

> صدقج روح والله سمعت مرة انهم يحبون ريحة الدخون لكن انا من فترة تركت العادة ادخن الحمام قبل لا اعرف عنهم 
> 
> كنت اترك المدخن بالحمام واسكر الباب 
> 
> 
> قلت بنفسي يمكن ينزعجون اخوانا خلاص ما بدخن الحمام  خوافة ههههه
> 
> والله لما نسير البر ريلي يجمع العظام بمكان ونسير يقولي بعدين بيجون ياكلوهم


هيه ناس اول يعرفون انهن يحبون لبخوور وبقايا الاكل لا تبخرين بالليل الحمام خلي معطر عادي الفحم والدخوون لا والله يحفظج نشالله

----------


## ^ روح ^

> (( روح )) وياروح مابعدك روح الحمدلله انك طلعتي بخير من بعد هالسالفتين وطلعتي بطولك ماشاء الله عليك روحك قويه والا من يصير معاه هالسوالف و يضل عنده ذرة عقل ، والله شجاعه منك انك تتزوجين الشخص اللي تقصدينه حتى مع علمك انك شفتيه بظروف غير طبيعيه بس غريبه يعني ماساورك شك بخصوصه اشمعنى هو بالذات اللي طلع لك بالحلم من بين كل البشر فعلا شيء غريب ومحير عموما حصني نفسك اختي والله يحفظك


لا بالعكس كنت مرتاحة جدا ومانى اعرفه لدرجة انه الزواج تم بسرعة غريبة يعنى فحص الزواج طلعلنا بنفس اليوم تخيلي يعنى شي غريب بس انا عادي 
وعفكرة قبل ما جي الامارات كنت بقطر وقفت علي حرمة طويلة وملحفة عند باب غرفتي واعطاتنى ورقة نفس الفيزا مكتوب دولة الامارات وبعد ست شهور بالضبط سافرت لهنى انا واليانوو حبايب هههههههههههههه

----------


## * ام خماس *

> هيه ناس اول يعرفون انهن يحبون لبخوور وبقايا الاكل لا تبخرين بالليل الحمام خلي معطر عادي الفحم والدخوون لا والله يحفظج نشالله


هلا روح 00اشحاالج عنووني 

الي اعرفه انهم يحبون ريحه اللباان العربي 00يشدهم ويجمعهم وخااصه وقت المغرب

الله يجعل كلاامناا خفيف عليهم ^_^

----------


## محد شراتيه

سكنهم مساكنهم يا رب

----------


## * ام خماس *

القصص رووعه واكشنيه كتيررررر

شدن الهمه وعصرن التفكير ^_^

اتريااا المزيد صباياااا

----------


## ضاع عمري وراك

سوالفكم حلوة

ع فكره انا دووم امر واقرا بس ما ارد 

يعني اسمحولي

نورتوا البقعه ام خماس وام يحيى مداومات على الصفحه

والبقيه يسلموون على القصص ><

----------


## Ms anime

روح قصتج بالفعل غريبه انا مكانج كنت بتخبل او يمكن ما اتزوج الريال اللي شفته من لان في اعتقادي انه جني خخخ

فتاة حالمه نبي قصص جبل الظنه بليييييييز

----------


## Ms anime

> Ms anime 
> تراني اختي حبيتك والله بس عشان هالحماس اللي اشوفه عندك للموضوع ومن حبك لهالسوالف وانا شايفه انه صابك اللي صاب خواتك اللي قبلك اقصد العمده هانم ام خماس والعمده الثانيه ام يحيى يعني صدقوني دام انتوا وراء الموضوع الواحد يبشر بالخير وبالقصص من كثر زنكم على راس البنات وانا شايفه نتيجه ايجابيه من خلال تفاعل البنات بالصفحات الاخيره الله يزيد ويبارك مشتاقين للرعب وطاريه شفهي بس لكن نعيشه هن قرب لا والف لا


انا بعد احبج واحب كل الي يشجعون ويشاركون في هالموضوع راح احاول ادور على احداث وقصص واعصر مخي عسب اخرعكم اكثر .

----------


## Ms anime

> عاد أنا عندي سالفه تزيغ من صدج
> هاي سالفة أخت ربيعتي كان عندها آخر امتحان في الثانويه ودخلت الحمام تغسل إيدها بعد العشا وكان الباب مفتوح واختها شافتها ولما كانت تغسل إيدها شافت
> عند دريشة الحمام قطوه سودا قامت أخت ربيعتي ترش عليها ماي وطلعت من
> الحمام وراحت تذاكر والباقي راح ينام وبعدين نعست أخت ربيعتي وقالت بتاخذ شاور
> عشان يطير النوم وتكمل مذاكره
> وفي الصباح قامت ربيعتي تدور أختها ودورتها في الحمام ولقت الباب مسكر وتمت تنادي أختها وتدق الباب ومحد رد عليها وبعدين خبرت أهلها وأبوها كسر باب الحمام
> تتوقعون شو شافوا؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> ...


@@ يعني الجن خطفوها وهي في الحمام؟ الله يستر ,بس اكيد صار هالشي لانها رشة القطو بالماي وهو اصلن هب قطو جني

----------


## ^ روح ^

> روح قصتج بالفعل غريبه انا مكانج كنت بتخبل او يمكن ما اتزوج الريال اللي شفته من لان في اعتقادي انه جني خخخ
> 
> فتاة حالمه نبي قصص جبل الظنه بليييييييز


هههه لا بالعكس شلون جنى و شغال بمكتب والناس يعرفونه هههههههههههههههههه ؟؟؟؟؟لو شفته في مكان غير ومايعرفه حد ما بتزوجه خخخ

----------


## ^ روح ^

ام خماس ام يحيى ها اكمل ولا سطوب ترا عندى قصص خخخخ غريبة 
عفكرة اهلي يخافون منى اختى مانام بغرفتى تقولي انتى مضروبة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مضروبة بالمغربي مس يعنى يالله بنات بنشوف اكتر وحدة عندها قصص اكشن ؟؟

----------


## فديت طلتي

> @@ يعني الجن خطفوها وهي في الحمام؟ الله يستر ,بس اكيد صار هالشي لانها رشة القطو بالماي وهو اصلن هب قطو جني


هيه أخذوها والقطو جني والرسول وصانا بالتعوذ من الحيوانات السودا وهي أذتهم
تصدقي أنا ماصدقت السالفه إلابعد ماإختي أكدتها لإنهم جيران والله زغت

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

كمليييييييي روووووووووووح  :Smile:

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

كمليييييييي روووووووووووح  :Smile:

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> (( روح )) وياروح مابعدك روح الحمدلله انك طلعتي بخير من بعد هالسالفتين وطلعتي بطولك ماشاء الله عليك روحك قويه والا من يصير معاه هالسوالف و يضل عنده ذرة عقل ، والله شجاعه منك انك تتزوجين الشخص اللي تقصدينه حتى مع علمك انك شفتيه بظروف غير طبيعيه بس غريبه يعني ماساورك شك بخصوصه اشمعنى هو بالذات اللي طلع لك بالحلم من بين كل البشر فعلا شيء غريب ومحير عموما حصني نفسك اختي والله يحفظك


 فديتج
شحالج :Smile: 
بنت خالي شافت ريلها بالحلم  :Smile: 
خبرها حد وهو يأشر هذااك ريلج واسمه فلان وطلع هو نفسه  :Smile: 
اعتقد شيء عادي لكن نادر 




> عاد أنا عندي سالفه تزيغ من صدج
> هاي سالفة أخت ربيعتي كان عندها آخر امتحان في الثانويه ودخلت الحمام تغسل إيدها بعد العشا وكان الباب مفتوح واختها شافتها ولما كانت تغسل إيدها شافت
> عند دريشة الحمام قطوه سودا قامت أخت ربيعتي ترش عليها ماي وطلعت من
> الحمام وراحت تذاكر والباقي راح ينام وبعدين نعست أخت ربيعتي وقالت بتاخذ شاور
> عشان يطير النوم وتكمل مذاكره
> وفي الصباح قامت ربيعتي تدور أختها ودورتها في الحمام ولقت الباب مسكر وتمت تنادي أختها وتدق الباب ومحد رد عليها وبعدين خبرت أهلها وأبوها كسر باب الحمام
> تتوقعون شو شافوا؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> ...


صدق سالفتها تخوف الحمدلله انهم رجعوها 
واكيد الي شافته مب هين الله المستعان




> لا بالعكس كنت مرتاحة جدا ومانى اعرفه لدرجة انه الزواج تم بسرعة غريبة يعنى فحص الزواج طلعلنا بنفس اليوم تخيلي يعنى شي غريب بس انا عادي 
> وعفكرة قبل ما جي الامارات كنت بقطر وقفت علي حرمة طويلة وملحفة عند باب غرفتي واعطاتنى ورقة نفس الفيزا مكتوب دولة الامارات وبعد ست شهور بالضبط سافرت لهنى انا واليانوو حبايب هههههههههههههه


يالله الحمدلله كل شيء نصيب وربي يسعدكم

----------


## * ام خماس *

كملي ياا روحي ^_^

----------


## Ms anime

روح  دخيلج كملي ولا تراني بصيح اهئ اهئ :12 (1):

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

اخر الليل واااااااااااااااااااااااااء

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> كملي ياا روحي ^_^


اخبارج يا حرمة زمان عنج 

 :Smile: 
مشتأتلك كتير كتير خخخخ

----------


## * ام خماس *

> اخبارج يا حرمة زمان عنج 
> 
> 
> مشتأتلك كتير كتير خخخخ


هلا وغلا عنوووني 

وحشتيني 00اناااا موجودة لكن اتاابع بصمت وأخااف بصمت وثبااات 

وخااصه اخر الليل ^_^

----------


## بنت المذكور

فووووووووووق
رووووح كمليييي نبااا اكشن 
قصتج فنتك ياخي هع

----------


## M!SS UAE

> قسما بالله العلي العظيم هاي الي صار معى ههههههه حفلة vip


يافرحة ام خماس وام يحيى بحفلات مثل حفلتج
ماتلاحظين الهنتين دومهن يوطوطن هني 
وسلامات يا ام يحيى بعد الحادث اللي صار ..ان شاء الله مايكونون قوم بوحرفين هم السبب ..ياساتر

----------


## ضاع عمري وراك

هالقصه صارت مع اخوي كان اخوووي سهران مع عيال خالتــــــــــي في البـر يوووم صار الوقت متاخر

استاذن من العيال يبي يرجع للبيت ويقول وانا مااشي لسيارتي احس في شي يمشي معاي بسرعه وفجأه

صوت عيوز قووي تصااارخ عند اذونــــــــي قال بسم الله ومالتفت لهااااا وركب السياره ومشى بســـرعه



هذي قصه وحده كاتبه سالفه اخوها وصارت هالسالفه في السعوديه على ما اعتقد

----------


## ضاع عمري وراك

[QUOTE27028673] بقولكم قصه من عندي ---> صارت لإختي

بما إن بيتنا مسكوون أعتقد كل بيت مسكوون ولا..!!؟

المهم ماعلينا ... سمعوا

كانت الساعه 12 بالليل ..فإختي (ش) كانت سهرآنه طووول الليل بس عسب تتريا حفله حسين الجسمي .. ولاهي مو مآل السهر وهالسوآلف خخخ ...

المهم .. إختي (ش) كآنت دآخل الغرفه طربانه وي الجسمي .... والله أذكر هاليووم ههه

وإختي الثانيه (م) جان تظهر من عندها (نفس الغرفه)

و تطلع شوي برع الحوي بالليل ---> الساعه 12 .....

إختي (م) قاعده تركض ركضضض ... ودشت الغرفه ...وهي خآااايفه ترتجف ..حليلها ..

نحن ماندري شساآلفه .. سألناها شفيج ..؟؟؟!!!

قآلت إنها شافت شئ فوق البيت [فوق غرفه أخوي بالتحديد] .. شئ أسود كبيييييير (ضخم ) قاعد يطالعها من فووق ..

وراسه لتحت ..يعني راسه مقلوب .. ويطآلعهاآ

تخيلو كيف شكله ..!!؟! ----->> *_*


محد قالها تظهر بنص الليل



هذي قصه وحده كاتبه سالفه اختها يعني مب انا كاتبه القصه لاني وحيده امايه لووول[/QUOTE]

----------


## ضاع عمري وراك

مزيد من الستووري لوووول



>>..القصه الأولى..<<

تذكر إحدى السيدات بأن لها حكاية فريدة مع “أم الدويس” تقول: كنا في الماضي نخرج كل صباح لجلب الماء من الآبار القريبة من المدينة القديمة، وقد كنا نقول “نسير نروّي” وكانت كل مجموعة من الفتيات يلتقين عند بيت إحدانا فنذهب سوية إلى البئر المطلوبة وتسمى “الطوي”، وذات ليلة سمعت طرقاً على باب بيتنا فقمت على صوت الطرق فلما خرجت وجدت فتاة غريبة على الباب فسألتها حاجتها، فقالت بأن زميلاتي قد ابتعثنها إلي لاستعجالي في المجيء إلى المكان المعهود!

وقد صدقتها بالفعل لأني كنت لا أزال تحت تأثير النوم، فاستأذنتها لجلب قربتي “الجربة” وعندما حضرت ارتبت في بعض الأمور التي شككتني في هذه الفتاة:

أولا: ملابسها نظيفة جدا وأنيقة.

ثانيا: عيناها تشبهان عيني القط.

ثالثا: طريقة كلامها ولفتاتها المريبة المخيفة.

فأعطيتها قربتي “الجربة” و قلت لها انتظريني دقائق نسيت شيئا مهما في البيت، فدخلت وأغلقت الباب بإحكام وهربت إلى حجرتي وأقفلتها أيضا، فأحست أم الدويس بأنني قد اكتشفت أمرها وهربت، فأخذت تدق الباب بعنف وتصرخ منادية لي لأخرج وأنا ساكتة ملتزمة الصمت، ثم هددتني بتمزيق القربة فواصلت صمتي، وما لبثت أن سمعت صوت تمزيق القربة، تصور تمزيق قربة من الجلد السميك ولكنها قوية جبارة تستطيع فعل أي شيء، والحمد لله أني لا زلت أروي قصتي وأنا بخير وأحسن حال.

----------


## ضاع عمري وراك

شفتوا انا طيبه ادورلكم قصص

واتوقع هالقصص ماقريتوها في الاجزاء الماضيه لاني اول مره اقرا هالقصص هع




>>..القصه الثآنيه..<<

رواها لي أحد أقاربي رحمه الله في نهاية السبعينيات، يقول كنا أنا وصاحبي في طريقنا من الشارقة إلى الباطنة في عمان، وكنا نستقل سيارة لاند روفر فضللنا الطريق ولم نعرف في أي اتجاه نذهب، فقد كانت السماء ملبدة بالغيوم وليس في السماء ما يمكن أن يُهتدى به لا نجم ولا قمر، لكن فجأة رأينا مصابيح سيارة من الخلف “حمراء” تضيء من بعيد فتبعناها، وتجدد الأمل، ولكن وجدنا أن المسافة بيننا وبين تلك السيارة لا تتغير فنحن لا نقترب منها أبدا، ولكنا تمسكنا بالأمل علنا نصل.

وفجأة توقفت السيارة التي كنا نتبعها وظللنا نقترب منها شيئا فشيئا، فتجدد الأمل وابتهجنا من جديد، إلى ان قاربنا على الوصول إلى السيارة المقصودة، ويا لهول المفاجأة، وصلنا إلى مكان الأضواء فوجدنا امرأتين تمشيان وكل امرأة أضاء ثوبها من الخلف وكأنه مصباح أحمر لسيارة، فصعقنا من شدة الخوف، وتملكنا رعب لم نحس به من قبل، فحاولنا اجتيازهما بسرعة وحاولت النظر إلى وجهيهما، لكن صاحبي اجتذبني بعنف، وصرخ فيّ قائلاً “لا تنظر في وجهها يا مجنون، انها أم الدويس”.

وهربنا من المكان، والعجيب أنها لم تلحق بنا، وعندما وصلنا إلى أول مكان استراحة في طريق الباطنة، أخبرنا بعض الناس هناك بما رأينا، فقيل لنا بأننا لابد أن نكون قد مررنا بطريق مسكون “أي مسكون بالجن” فحمدنا الله، وتمنى الحاضرون لنا السلامة.

----------


## ضاع عمري وراك

>>..القصه الثآلثه..<<

قالها لي أحد الرواة: يقول انه كان قادما من خورفكان إلى كلباء على حمار، وفي الطريق ناحية الجبل الذي يقع على مدخل خورفكان شاهد فتاة جميلة حسناء تمشي على مقربة منه على استحياء، ثم رفعت وجهها وأومأت له أن يتبعها، يقول فهممت أن أتبعها، لكني انتبهت من غفلتي بسرعة وقلت في نفسي من هذه وكيف أتت إلى هذا المكان الموحش البعيد الذي لا يوجد فيه أحد فعلمت أنها أم الدويس، فأشحت بوجهي عنها وتعوذت من الشيطان الرجيم وبدأت أقرأ المعوذات وبعض ما تيسر لي حفظه من آيات القرآن الكريم فاختفت.

----------


## * ام خماس *

ضااع عمري 00متاابعه فديتج كملي 

ونااااااااااااااااسه السااعه الوااحدة بالضبط بعد منتصف الليل خخخخخخ

روح 00اترياا قصص الاكشنيه فديتج ^_^

----------


## ضاع عمري وراك

يلا تصبحون على خير فيي رقاااد

اعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق

" بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شي في الارض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم"

----------


## سجايا ليل

واااااااااااااه اعوذ بالله 
و الله انااااااااااا اخاف صار لي موقف مره مع الجن بقى قلبي يوقف  :Frown:

----------


## * ام خماس *

> واااااااااااااه اعوذ بالله 
> و الله انااااااااااا اخاف صار لي موقف مره مع الجن بقى قلبي يوقف


هلا سجاياا 00خبريناا عن الموقف لنشااركج الاحااسيس ^_^

----------


## * ام خماس *

> يلا تصبحون على خير فيي رقاااد
> 
> اعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق
> 
> " بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شي في الارض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم"


تلاااقين الخير عنووني

نترياااج في يوم مااااا

----------


## سجايا ليل

اووووووووكيه 

مره كنت سهرااانه ويا خواتي يلين ثنتين الفجر و انا كنت اتكلم عن ابو السلاسل اذا سمعتوا عنه و بعدها نمنااااا بس على الساعة ثلاث حسيت شيء يهزني بقووووووووووووه من جتفي و كنا انا و اختي نايمين حذال بعض و متلحفين بنفس اللحاف بس ما قدرت اتحرك و ازقرها باعلى صوتي بس ما يطلع صوت اخر شيء استخرت الله و قريت آيه الكرسي و بعدها ما حسيت بشيء و حياتكم يلين اليوم يوم اخاف احس بويع في نفس المكان  :Frown:

----------


## * ام خماس *

> اووووووووكيه 
> 
> مره كنت سهرااانه ويا خواتي يلين ثنتين الفجر و انا كنت اتكلم عن ابو السلاسل اذا سمعتوا عنه و بعدها نمنااااا بس على الساعة ثلاث حسيت شيء يهزني بقووووووووووووه من جتفي و كنا انا و اختي نايمين حذال بعض و متلحفين بنفس اللحاف بس ما قدرت اتحرك و ازقرها باعلى صوتي بس ما يطلع صوت اخر شيء استخرت الله و قريت آيه الكرسي و بعدها ما حسيت بشيء و حياتكم يلين اليوم يوم اخاف احس بويع في نفس المكان


بسم الله عليج 00اول مرة اسمع عن ابو السلااسل

يمكن له اسمااء ثاانيه ؟

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

خخخخخخخخخخخ امبيه خوفتني قصصج ضاع عمري

البيت هااااااااااااااااااادئ الربع كلهم نايمين الا انا 


 :Smile:

----------


## Ms anime

هاي قصه حقيقيه هب تركيب ضاع عمري كملي فديتج  :12 (80):

----------


## Ms anime

ادور دواره الفيديوهات^^

----------


## ^ روح ^

بنزل فيديو عن صورة شيطان بالبرازيل والله مب تركيب شيطان شلون اتاكدت في المغرب بنقول انه الشيطان بيمشي بصندل واد وبيحط ايده ورا ونفس الشي ظهر بالمغارة في البرازيل بس احصل المقطع اراويكم يااه هههههههه
ممنوع للحوامل وصاحبات القلوب الضعيفة انا حدرتكن ترا لا تدعون علي خخخخخ ام خماس مقطع اهداء منى الك وام يحيى بعد والحبيبة الي فوق خخخخ

----------


## M!SS UAE

اولا
ام خماس وام يحيى شوفوا الرد 748 لو سمحتوا
ثانيا 
قصتي هذه استوت لما تحولت بيتي اليديد اللي انا فيه حاليا وان شاء الله تكون غريبة وممتعة
كنا طالعين من البيت وردينا حول الساعة عشر ونص في الليل ويبنا ويانا عشا يلسنا في المطبخ انا وعيالي حولي الله يخليهم حولي دايما يارب
قعدنا نسولف ونضحك (طبعا هذا في اول الايام اللي تحولنا فيها)
وخلصنا العشا وعيالي طلعوا فوق وقعدت انا بروحي ع الطاولة اجمع بقايا العشا 
وراي بالضبط باب المخزن 
ع يميني الباب اللي يودي ع الحوش
ع يساري الباب اللي يطلعج فوق ع الطابق الثاني
واسمع صوت من وراي (من باب المخزن) صوت ولدي حمادة وانا اعرف صوته كأنه حاط ايديه ع حلجه او ملصق شفايفه ع باب المخزن ويزقرني ماما ماما مرتين
صديت وراي وقلت هاااااا ..اثاريك هني وانا ما ادري قم تراني يايه بضربك ليش تخوفني
بعدني ما وصلت لباب المخزن ولاّ سمعت الصوت يزقرني ماما ماما من صوب الباب اللي يودي ع الحوش (صوت ولدي حمادة)
زعجت بحس شو هذا ليش تبا تخوفني انا يايتنك
رحت جريب الباب ابا افتحه والاّ اسمعه يزقرني من صوب الباب اللي يودي ع الطابق الثاني ماما ماما نفس الصوت 
الجماعة يلعبون كوك
قمت رحت صوب الباب وافتحه بقوة وانا اصرخ انا براويك يا التيس يا حمادة
وما اشوف حد ابد...
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
والله سمعت الصوت بوضوح تااااااام
وقفت اطالع يمين يسار لابده حد منخش مني مناك ولا حد
واسمع صوت اليهال فوق يضحكون ويركضون وازقرهم بقوة حسي حمادة ..عزان
والاثنين فتحوا الباب بقوة وقالوا ها ماما 
قلت ليش تزقروني كل شوي واحد منكم يسويلي حركات
قالوا ماما نحن خلصنا عشا وطلعنا فوق ما رحنا الحوش ولا شيات والله العظيم نحن فوق وما زقرناج
وعيونكم ما تشوف الا النور 
ساعتها استوعبت شقايل في نفس الوقت وراي وثاني مرة ع يمين يعني كيف طلع من المخزن وراح برع وياني من صوب باب الحوش وشقايل رد داخل عند الباب اللي يودي ع فوق
انا عند الباب اللي يودي ع فوق خشيت ايدي ورا الباب وطفيت الليتات وطيرااااان ع فوق وسكت وما خبرت حد 
ما بغيتهم يخافون 
خبرت ريلي وقام يقرا سورة البقرة كل يوم الفجر في كل غرفة والحمدلله ما شفنا شي بعدها
بس صراحة بردت من الزيغة

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> يافرحة ام خماس وام يحيى بحفلات مثل حفلتج
> ماتلاحظين الهنتين دومهن يوطوطن هني 
> وسلامات يا ام يحيى بعد الحادث اللي صار ..ان شاء الله مايكونون قوم بوحرفين هم السبب ..ياساتر


لا بسم الله والله ما نبغي مثل حفلتها  :Smile: 

احب مواضيع السوالف والاكشنات خخخخ

ربي يسلمج الغالية لا والله ليش نظلمهم >>>خوافة :Smile: 
ريلي ما كان منتبه 





> اولا
> ام خماس وام يحيى شوفوا الرد 748 لو سمحتوا
> ثانيا 
> قصتي هذه استوت لما تحولت بيتي اليديد اللي انا فيه حاليا وان شاء الله تكون غريبة وممتعة
> كنا طالعين من البيت وردينا حول الساعة عشر ونص في الليل ويبنا ويانا عشا يلسنا في المطبخ انا وعيالي حولي الله يخليهم حولي دايما يارب
> قعدنا نسولف ونضحك (طبعا هذا في اول الايام اللي تحولنا فيها)
> وخلصنا العشا وعيالي طلعوا فوق وقعدت انا بروحي ع الطاولة اجمع بقايا العشا 
> وراي بالضبط باب المخزن 
> ع يميني الباب اللي يودي ع الحوش
> ...


هههههههههههههه يلعبون معاج فديتج
الله يحفظكم يارب

----------


## ماما امولة

متابعة معاكم
^_______^

----------


## * ام خماس *

> بنزل فيديو عن صورة شيطان بالبرازيل والله مب تركيب شيطان شلون اتاكدت في المغرب بنقول انه الشيطان بيمشي بصندل واد وبيحط ايده ورا ونفس الشي ظهر بالمغارة في البرازيل بس احصل المقطع اراويكم يااه هههههههه
> ممنوع للحوامل وصاحبات القلوب الضعيفة انا حدرتكن ترا لا تدعون علي خخخخخ ام خماس مقطع اهداء منى الك وام يحيى بعد والحبيبة الي فوق خخخخ


اناا وحدة البي اوي كتير 

اترياا المقطع بفاارغ الصبر 00بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 00اعوذ بالله من الشيطاان الرجيم 

 :Astaghfor:

----------


## * ام خماس *

[QUOTE=M!SS UAE;27034033][CENTER]اولا
ام خماس وام يحيى شوفوا الرد 748 لو سمحتوا
ثانيا 
قصتي هذه استوت لما تحولت بيتي اليديد اللي انا فيه حاليا وان شاء الله تكون غريبة وممتعة
كنا طالعين من البيت وردينا حول الساعة عشر ونص في الليل ويبنا ويانا عشا يلسنا في المطبخ انا وعيالي حولي الله يخليهم حولي دايما يارب
قعدنا نسولف ونضحك (طبعا هذا في اول الايام اللي تحولنا فيها)
وخلصنا العشا وعيالي طلعوا فوق وقعدت انا بروحي ع الطاولة اجمع بقايا العشا 
وراي بالضبط باب المخزن 
ع يميني الباب اللي يودي ع الحوش
ع يساري الباب اللي يطلعج فوق ع الطابق الثاني
واسمع صوت من وراي (من باب المخزن) صوت ولدي حمادة وانا اعرف صوته كأنه حاط ايديه ع حلجه او ملصق شفايفه ع باب المخزن ويزقرني ماما ماما مرتين
صديت وراي وقلت هاااااا ..اثاريك هني وانا ما ادري قم تراني يايه بضربك ليش تخوفني
بعدني ما وصلت لباب المخزن ولاّ سمعت الصوت يزقرني ماما ماما من صوب الباب اللي يودي ع الحوش (صوت ولدي حمادة)
زعجت بحس شو هذا ليش تبا تخوفني انا يايتنك
رحت جريب الباب ابا افتحه والاّ اسمعه يزقرني من صوب الباب اللي يودي ع الطابق الثاني ماما ماما نفس الصوت 
الجماعة يلعبون كوك
قمت رحت صوب الباب وافتحه بقوة وانا اصرخ انا براويك يا التيس يا حمادة
وما اشوف حد ابد...
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
والله سمعت الصوت بوضوح تااااااام
وقفت اطالع يمين يسار لابده حد منخش مني مناك ولا حد
واسمع صوت اليهال فوق يضحكون ويركضون وازقرهم بقوة حسي حمادة ..عزان
والاثنين فتحوا الباب بقوة وقالوا ها ماما 
قلت ليش تزقروني كل شوي واحد منكم يسويلي حركات
قالوا ماما نحن خلصنا عشا وطلعنا فوق ما رحنا الحوش ولا شيات والله العظيم نحن فوق وما زقرناج
وعيونكم ما تشوف الا النور 
ساعتها استوعبت شقايل في نفس الوقت وراي وثاني مرة ع يمين يعني كيف طلع من المخزن وراح برع وياني من صوب باب الحوش وشقايل رد داخل عند الباب اللي يودي ع فوق
انا عند الباب اللي يودي ع فوق خشيت ايدي ورا الباب وطفيت الليتات وطيرااااان ع فوق وسكت وما خبرت حد 
ما بغيتهم يخافون 
خبرت ريلي وقام يقرا سورة البقرة كل يوم الفجر في كل غرفة والحمدلله ما شفنا شي بعدها
بس صراحة بردت من الزيغة[/CE
هلا الغاليه

اقولج ترااهم يملون وعياالهم من الملل يبون غيروون جو معاااج 

واللحين بعدهم يلعبوون معااكم في البيت ؟

 :Kafara:

----------


## * ام خماس *

ليش الموضوع راااقد00خلاااص زعلت

----------


## M!SS UAE

واللحين بعدهم يلعبوون معااكم في البيت ؟*
*
حوشناهم خخخخخخخ والحمدلله بسورة البقرة ولا عاد شفناهم

----------


## ضاع عمري وراك

> تلاااقين الخير عنووني
> 
> نترياااج في يوم مااااا


اصلا سوولي نداء استغاثه من القاعده بتلاقوني على طوول عندكم

بس نظرا لظروفي المحليه والجويه ما اتواجد واايد ع نت واذا كانت موجوده اتابع بصمت 

بدور قصص ترعب اكثر من لازم وبرجع لكم 

نياهاهاهاها ههههههههههههههههههههههههه





> خخخخخخخخخخخ امبيه خوفتني قصصج ضاع عمري
> 
> البيت هااااااااااااااااااادئ الربع كلهم نايمين الا انا 
> 
> 
> تدرين وانا قاعده اشوف شي اسود يخطف صوب قنفات واقول اكييد يتهيالي ومرتين نفس شي
> 
> بس اعتقد اتخيل بس كان جوي مرعب فيه شويه خووف هههههههههههههههههه





> هاي قصه حقيقيه هب تركيب ضاع عمري كملي فديتج


ترا خلصت يوم بحصل بكمل 

بسير اشوف فيديو هع

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

اب يا حلوين  :Smile:

----------


## فديت طلتي

قبل عشر سنين كنا ساكنين في بيت مسكون كنا دايما نسمع خطوات فوق في السطح كأن أحد يركض في ساعه محدده في الليل كل يوم ونسمع اصوات الصحون في المطبخ وحنفيات الحمام كأن أحد يلفها واصوات غريبه
عجيبه وكان عمري سبع سنوات كنت كل يوم قبل ماأنام أحس بيد تخبطني في جبهتي وكنت اقول لأمي ومحد يصدقني يفكروا انه يتهيأ لي لإني صغيره وتمينا في ذاك البيت خمس سنين وبعدها طلعنا واستأجروه ناس غيرنا وماكملوا شهر إلا وطلعوا وهم يسألونا كيف تحملنا كل هالسنين
وفي بعد قصة بيت ثاني كان كل مايستأجروه ناس يطلعوا وآخر مره استأجرته عايله من اول يوم خرجوا من البيت
وهم يركضوا حتى الحريم خرجوا بثياب البيت اخذوا سيارتهم وراحوا زي الريح

----------


## Ms anime

> قبل عشر سنين كنا ساكنين في بيت مسكون كنا دايما نسمع خطوات فوق في السطح كأن أحد يركض في ساعه محدده في الليل كل يوم ونسمع اصوات الصحون في المطبخ وحنفيات الحمام كأن أحد يلفها واصوات غريبه
> عجيبه وكان عمري سبع سنوات كنت كل يوم قبل ماأنام أحس بيد تخبطني في جبهتي وكنت اقول لأمي ومحد يصدقني يفكروا انه يتهيأ لي لإني صغيره وتمينا في ذاك البيت خمس سنين وبعدها طلعنا واستأجروه ناس غيرنا وماكملوا شهر إلا وطلعوا وهم يسألونا كيف تحملنا كل هالسنين
> وفي بعد قصة بيت ثاني كان كل مايستأجروه ناس يطلعوا وآخر مره استأجرته عايله من اول يوم خرجوا من البيت
> وهم يركضوا حتى الحريم خرجوا بثياب البيت اخذوا سيارتهم وراحوا زي الريح


شوقتيني كملي فديتج ^^

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

فيه بيت بالشارجة على الشارع مسكين راعي البيت بعد ما خلص البناء اكتشف انه مسكون 
وللحين البيت موجود

دائما اشوفه ونحن سايرين الشارجة

----------


## فديت طلتي

> شوقتيني كملي فديتج ^^


طلع هالبيت مسكون اعوذ بالله بجن مجانين تخيلوا كانوا المستأجرين يفتحوا الثلاجه يشوفوا روؤس ناس واصوات حريم يزغرطون وموسيقى واصوات ركض كأنهم يتسابقون حشا مسويين
سباق ماراثون هههه سكنهم مساكنهم
إنتظروني في قصه جديده
ومشوقه مع جدتي وزوجها وعيالها اللي ماتوا بسبب ام الدويس

----------


## * ام خماس *

> قبل عشر سنين كنا ساكنين في بيت مسكون كنا دايما نسمع خطوات فوق في السطح كأن أحد يركض في ساعه محدده في الليل كل يوم ونسمع اصوات الصحون في المطبخ وحنفيات الحمام كأن أحد يلفها واصوات غريبه
> عجيبه وكان عمري سبع سنوات كنت كل يوم قبل ماأنام أحس بيد تخبطني في جبهتي وكنت اقول لأمي ومحد يصدقني يفكروا انه يتهيأ لي لإني صغيره وتمينا في ذاك البيت خمس سنين وبعدها طلعنا واستأجروه ناس غيرنا وماكملوا شهر إلا وطلعوا وهم يسألونا كيف تحملنا كل هالسنين
> وفي بعد قصة بيت ثاني كان كل مايستأجروه ناس يطلعوا وآخر مره استأجرته عايله من اول يوم خرجوا من البيت
> وهم يركضوا حتى الحريم خرجوا بثياب البيت اخذوا سيارتهم وراحوا زي الريح


بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء لافي الارض ولا في السمااء وهو العلي العظيم 

صدق تحملتواا 00الله يجعل كلاامناا خفيف عليهم ^_^

 :Astaghfor:

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> طلع هالبيت مسكون اعوذ بالله بجن مجانين تخيلوا كانوا المستأجرين يفتحوا الثلاجه يشوفوا روؤس ناس واصوات حريم يزغرطون وموسيقى واصوات ركض كأنهم يتسابقون حشا مسويين
> سباق ماراثون هههه سكنهم مساكنهم
> إنتظروني في قصه جديده
> ومشوقه مع جدتي وزوجها وعيالها اللي ماتوا بسبب ام الدويس


وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووينج بليييييييييييييييز

----------


## فديت طلتي

> وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووينج بليييييييييييييييز


يدتي الله يرحمها قولوا آمين كانت معرسه قبل ماتتزوج يدي أبو أمي وكان معاها منه اثنين عيال صغار سنتين وثلاث سنين ومره كان عيد الأضحى وزوج جدتي أخذ نص اللحم عأساس يوديه لأخته وبيت أخته كان في مكان بعيد فوق الجبال وتعرفون كيف كانت القرى زمان 
زوج جدتي كان طالع بالجبل والا يلاقي حرمه تقول له يعطيها من اللحم وهو يرفض وكانت تهدده لو ماعطاها وهو عرف انها ام الصبيان وبعدين هرب كان
يركض وهي تلحقه وهرب
رجع البيت كان يرتعش وحكى ليدتي الحكايه ومن ذاك اليوم ماعاد أكل شي
ولا كان ينام كان بس يقول لجدتي إنه يبي سمن وهي ماترضى لإنه يضر قام أخذ السمن كله وأكله وبعدها بجم
ساعه كان يصيح ويركض وارتمى عالأرض صريع ومات الظاهر ان ام الصبيان
نفذت تهديدها وما ارتاحت هني لااا..انتقمت بعد في عياله الصغار صار يتهيأ لهم إن في ثعبان يلحقهم وينتفضوا لحتى جا يوم وناموا وماعاد صحوا أبدا
ماتوا الإثنين في نفس الوقت
الله يرحم يدووه ويرحمهم

----------


## Ms anime

> يدتي الله يرحمها قولوا آمين كانت معرسه قبل ماتتزوج يدي أبو أمي وكان معاها منه اثنين عيال صغار سنتين وثلاث سنين ومره كان عيد الأضحى وزوج جدتي أخذ نص اللحم عأساس يوديه لأخته وبيت أخته كان في مكان بعيد فوق الجبال وتعرفون كيف كانت القرى زمان 
> زوج جدتي كان طالع بالجبل والا يلاقي حرمه تقول له يعطيها من اللحم وهو يرفض وكانت تهدده لو ماعطاها وهو عرف انها ام الصبيان وبعدين هرب كان
> يركض وهي تلحقه وهرب
> رجع البيت كان يرتعش وحكى ليدتي الحكايه ومن ذاك اليوم ماعاد أكل شي
> ولا كان ينام كان بس يقول لجدتي إنه يبي سمن وهي ماترضى لإنه يضر قام أخذ السمن كله وأكله وبعدها بجم
> ساعه كان يصيح ويركض وارتمى عالأرض صريع ومات الظاهر ان ام الصبيان
> نفذت تهديدها وما ارتاحت هني لااا..انتقمت بعد في عياله الصغار صار يتهيأ لهم إن في ثعبان يلحقهم وينتفضوا لحتى جا يوم وناموا وماعاد صحوا أبدا
> ماتوا الإثنين في نفس الوقت
> الله يرحم يدووه ويرحمهم


الله يرحمهم صدق غمضوني

----------


## سيده مصرية



----------


## أم مغاوي

> الحين ما اخاف منهم نفسي اشوفهم وسولف وياهم نيا هاهاهاهاهاها يعنى سمعتى حدا قتلو جني ؟؟؟؟
> ما بيقتلون هم بيخافون منا عفكرة جدتى تقولي انهم يحبون ريحة الدخوون والبخور بالاخص ادا بخرتي الحمام بالليل واي بيطلعون وادا تاركة صحن اكل بالمطبخ او شي عليه بقايا اكل يحبون يلحسون المواعين خخخ هدا كلام جدتى واكتشفت انه العيوز كلامها صح لانه بالامارات وايد جن يمكن بالبخور ةالعود ههههه صح استنتاجى


اوووه انا اموووت احب ادخن حجرتي والبيت في الليل بااحلى الروايح

جي انام مرتااااحه

لاحظت على نفسي ادخن بالليل في النهار ما ادخل الا اذا بطلع



 :Ast Green:

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> يدتي الله يرحمها قولوا آمين كانت معرسه قبل ماتتزوج يدي أبو أمي وكان معاها منه اثنين عيال صغار سنتين وثلاث سنين ومره كان عيد الأضحى وزوج جدتي أخذ نص اللحم عأساس يوديه لأخته وبيت أخته كان في مكان بعيد فوق الجبال وتعرفون كيف كانت القرى زمان 
> زوج جدتي كان طالع بالجبل والا يلاقي حرمه تقول له يعطيها من اللحم وهو يرفض وكانت تهدده لو ماعطاها وهو عرف انها ام الصبيان وبعدين هرب كان
> يركض وهي تلحقه وهرب
> رجع البيت كان يرتعش وحكى ليدتي الحكايه ومن ذاك اليوم ماعاد أكل شي
> ولا كان ينام كان بس يقول لجدتي إنه يبي سمن وهي ماترضى لإنه يضر قام أخذ السمن كله وأكله وبعدها بجم
> ساعه كان يصيح ويركض وارتمى عالأرض صريع ومات الظاهر ان ام الصبيان
> نفذت تهديدها وما ارتاحت هني لااا..انتقمت بعد في عياله الصغار صار يتهيأ لهم إن في ثعبان يلحقهم وينتفضوا لحتى جا يوم وناموا وماعاد صحوا أبدا 
> ماتوا الإثنين في نفس الوقت
> الله يرحم يدووه ويرحمهم


الله يرحمهم يارب:_(

----------


## فديت طلتي

فووووق

----------


## الجوري 44

للرفع

----------


## عبقرية وبس

فووووووووووووووق

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

فوووووووووووووووووق

----------


## كشه منفوشه

من كثر مااقرى الموضوع يتني حاله كله اتهيأ ناس يتمشون فليل

----------


## فديت طلتي

هههههه وانابعد

----------


## كشه منفوشه

فوووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## كشه منفوشه

بعدددددد فووووووووووووق

----------


## $فراولة حلوة$

أحلــــــى رفع لعيوونكـــــم

----------


## ضاع عمري وراك

هلووووووووووووووووووو

اشحالكم

قلتلكم تراني موجوده 

بس من كم يوم صايبني كسل 

وعندي اكتئاب خفيف >> زعلانه اقوا شي 

بخبركم سالفه

من كم يوم كنا قاعدين بيت يدتي طابق ثاني يكون بيت خالي المووووووووهيم

ترا خالتي كانت فوق وخبرتنا تقول كنا قاعدين نسوولف في غرفه هي وشباب الا هم عيال خالي وكانت ع كومدينو اغراض تقول بدون سبب الاغراض اللي ع كومدينو طاحت كلها ع سجاده الصلاه وتم تدور وتدور لين وقفت دوران ونحن نطالع مستغربين قلتلها اعترفوا شوة مسوين تقولي والله ولا شي والاغراض مب حق طيح يعني بعيده عن الحافه بس كان شي حركها وطاحت وصارت السالفه كلها قلتلها عادي ترا طابق اللي فوق مسكون من زمان بس طيبين بس غريبه اللي صار تقولي مادري يا ضاع خالتي ثانيه تقولي انتي اس اس سكتي اانا روحي اخاف وانتي تزيدين وتسالين 

يت فتره كنت عايشه بيت يدتي حكما لظروووف وماعندي حد اكون ادرس ع ساعه 9 او 10 او 11 يعني هالاوقات اسمع حد يعافد وصوت ريول ركييض وتخيلوا وانا ادرس واقول عيال خالي مزعجين وايد انا طيبه سايره فوق اهزبهم ع اساس انهم مسوين حشره تخيلوا يوم سرت فوق ودزيت باب ما يتبطل عيوني جيه @[email protected] يت دقيت باب اوايق ظلام مافي حد >> هاليوم كان محد في بيت كلهم طالعين وانا تحريتهم موجودين يوم عرفت سالفه رديت ورا شوي شوي وانا نازله ارمس اقولهم اوك العبوا بس بدون صوت ابا ادرس واضحك ع نفسي واايد سوالف تصير في بيت خالي بس عادي مسالمين ما ياذون حد

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

بسم الله >>>> داخلة وهي مغمضة ههههههه

----------


## lolitaa

مرحبا ياحلوين 

انا عجبني موضوعكم وااايد وقريت وااايد كنت مستقويه بس بصراحة من اييني الليل اذل اتم امشي من اسكر اللاب لاصقه في اليدار وعيوني تتقلب منا ومناك ومن اشوف باب الغرفه اشغل التوربو واصك الباب وماخلي ايه الا وقراها 

المهم انا عندي سالفه استوت لوحده اعرفها وعشت وياها في هالسالفه بس تراها طوييييييييييييله ان شالله بفضى وبقولها لكم بس على اجزاء لان وقتي ضيق بتعيشوف العجب بصراحه لانه عالمهم غريييييييييييييب صدق 

اشوفكم قريب جدا 

ام محمد

----------


## lolitaa

ببدأ وياكم بقصص واقعيه اعرفها من اشخاص قريبين مني واولها حرمه توها كانت مربي ويايبه بيبي ولد ماشالله عليه قمر والحرمه هذي بصراحه كلمة طيبه شوي عليها يعني نادر ماتحصل الصفه هذي في هالزمن وكانت توها منتقله فيلا اجار بس بصراحه ريلها مخلي هالفيلا قصر من ناحية الديكور والاثاث وكل شي وفوق هذا لها سيارتها الخاصه وكانت اخر موديل وعندها خدمها والسايق الخاص فيها وانا اقول يمكن سبحان الله اللي صار لها حسد من حد والله اعلم 

المهم الحرمه هذي في فترة الاربعين كانت تستخدم غرفة ولدها الصغير وحمامه وانتم بكرامه في يوم على كلامها كانت في الحمام ترتب اغراضها ومنهن كانت علبة الالويز .. تعرفون العليه كبيره وكانت فيها تقريبا حبتين فقالت في خاطرها باخذ الحبتين هاذيل وبفر الكيس العود ماله داعي .. وتوها اطلع حبتين الالويز من الكيس الا وتلاحظ في شي طاح معاهن يعني شافته على جمب عقب انتبهت له وشالته في ايدها يوم شكت فيه شهقت ويتها مثل الرعشه .. في حياتها ماشافت هذي الاشياء ولا صارت لحد من هلها على طول تمسك الموبايل وتكلم اخوها العود

طبعا اخوها قاللها ردي اللي شفتيه وين ماكان ولا تخافين انا بييج في الليل بس حصني عمرج .. وسمعت كلامه وكانت تترياه على احر من الجمر .. ويا الليل وياها اخوها اتقهوا وعقب قال يالله وين اللي شفتيه ؟؟ قالت له تعال وياي فوق وقام سار وياها في الغرفه اللي هيه اتنام فيها وطلعته وراوته اياه .. تم اخوها يطالعه ومستغرب وسرح في ويهها وهيه مسكينه تتسرط من الخوف .. قاللها تعرفين اني ياي على بالي انج شفتي شي عادي ؟؟ يعني ماتوقعت اشوف هالشي !! قالت له ليش خير ؟؟
قال لها يافلانه هذا سحر مسواي ومعدل بس تعرفين حطي بالج على البيبي ونفسج بايات الله وذكره وانسي هالشي ولاتحطين في بالج انه ممكن بيصيبج شي وخلي ايمانج بالله قوي بس سالها انتي في حد غريب دخل بيتج ؟؟ قالت له محد غريب كلهم اهلي رد عليها حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل .. انا بشله وببطله باذن الله .. وشله اخوها وظهر وتمت الحرمه حليلها خايفه وتمت دوم على القران والاذكار 

خبرت ربيعاتها اللي في الدوام وفي وحده من ربيعاتها من عمرها سارت وخبرت شكلها ساحر وقاللها خليها تكلمني بخبرها منو اللي سوالها يعني بيوصفها وسارت تخبر الحرمه عشان تكلم الساحر .. ردت عليها الحرمه وقالت ماريد اعرف دخيلج اخاف انصدم وياثر فيني شوفو من طيبتها حليلها مابغت حتى تعرف منو وقالت ماريد اتعامل وياه هالاشيا وكلت امري لله

شورااااااااايكم اكمل بعدين ؟؟؟  :Smile: 
قريب ان شالله مابتاخر عليكم

----------


## m-lady

بنات ممكن اعرف ليش ترفعون الموضوع في الليل ..؟؟؟؟؟

انا روحي خخخخااااااييييفة .......تبون تخوفوني اكثر .......

----------


## lolitaa

بكمل لكم سالفة الحرمه 

اخوها بعد ماشل السحر اتصل بها وقالها ان شالله ابطلته بس المطوع قال لاخوها حسبي الله عليهم السحر هذا مرتب ومتعوب عليه بس مب موضحين شو طلبهم بالضبط يعني طلاق ولا مرض مب مبين بس مسواي عندي واحد كبير واطار الصفحه كله اول حرف من اسمها .. طبعا الشي اللي شافته قصدي السحر هو عباره عن قطعة مستطيله قطن بنية اللون مخيوطه بعناية بلون بيج ومن النص بعد يعني مثل المستطيل بس نصه فاضي ونصه محطوط فيه الصفحه اللي مكتوب فيها لانه مخيوط بعد من النص .. تمت الحرمه دوم مقويه صلاتها واذكارها وقرانها تمت فتره ماياها شي بس عقب تمت تييها احلام تهديد يعني يهددونها بولدها الاول مب البيبي الصغير ومره تشوفهم يبونها ويركضون وراها وكله كلاب سود تقولي والله اشوفهم اكثر من كلب واشوف ويوههم وحتى اسنانهم اللي تخوف كانت طويله واايد وكل ما تصد صوبهم في الحلم يعووون في ويهها .. يعني تعبت وااايد من الاحلام مره تنش تشهق ومره تصرخ ومره معرقه يعني تعبت واايد 

بدايتهم كانت من الاحلام عشان يتمكنون منها بس الحمدلله شكلها قوت قلبها وايمانها او الله اعلم عندها حد في البيت يمكن ساعدها هيه تقوللي هالشي "يعني يمكن اللي في البيت عندها هم طردوهم " فهمتوا ؟ سبحان الله دينا يوصينا اذا دخلتو البيت سلموا .. وهم بيردون بس مابنسمعهم جذيه تخلق بينا صلة اصلها الاسلام تولد شي من المحبه لانضر ولا يضرونا .. المهم مره حلمتهم يوها في الحلم وهددوها بولدها انهم بيلبسونه وتمت تشوف ولدها في الحلم انهم لبسوه وتم يضحك مثل المينون ويطير وهيه تصيح فجاه قامت تشهق من الحلم وتمت صدق تصيح لانها تعبت وشوي تحس بحد واقف عدالها مااااااااااااااتت من الخوف الا وتشوف ولدها نفسه واقف عند راسها يبا يصيح مسكته وقالت له شوفيك رد عليها امي انا متضايق مادري شوفيني مب عارف انام ؟؟ ردت وقالت حسبي الله علييييييكم ليوم الدين وكل من بغى يضرني على فكره ولدها عمره كان تقريبا خمس سنين هذا اكبر عيالها يوم كانت في الاربعين المهم راحت عند ريلها تقوله ينام معاهم عرف شوفيها ومسكها وحضنها لانه شافها ترتجف وانفجرت عااااااااد لانه شاف ولده بعد كيف تعبان 

اخر شي تمت تشوفهم في الاحلام انهم في مثل الصاله وهيه في حجره كلما يبون يدخلون عليها كانت ريولهم ترد على ورا طبعا اشكالهم كانت تروع اجسامهم مثلنا بس شعرهم كشه وعيونهم لون واحد احمر ووصخه وقبيحه .. وعقب تمت تشوفهم في الحلم يقولون لبعض هذي ماقدرنالها بيتها فيه لا اله الا الله .. سبحان الله يابنات ذكر الله واايد زين ..

والحمدلله ماياها شي وعيالها بخير بس انها تعاني من الصداع القوي وتييها حالات تعصب فيها واااااااايد وتكسر اي شي جدامها 

هذي سالفتها ولنفس الحرمه بعد سوالف بس خفيفه للي وياها في البيت 

بقولها لكم عقب ان شالله بس السالفه الطويله ذيج بخليها ااااخر شي لانها طويله بس تخوف مووووت

----------


## lolitaa

بكمل لكم سالفة الحرمه 

اخوها بعد ماشل السحر اتصل بها وقالها ان شالله ابطلته بس المطوع قال لاخوها حسبي الله عليهم السحر هذا مرتب ومتعوب عليه بس مب موضحين شو طلبهم بالضبط يعني طلاق ولا مرض مب مبين بس مسواي عندي واحد كبير واطار الصفحه كله اول حرف من اسمها .. طبعا الشي اللي شافته قصدي السحر هو عباره عن قطعة مستطيله قطن بنية اللون مخيوطه بعناية بلون بيج ومن النص بعد يعني مثل المستطيل بس نصه فاضي ونصه محطوط فيه الصفحه اللي مكتوب فيها لانه مخيوط بعد من النص .. تمت الحرمه دوم مقويه صلاتها واذكارها وقرانها تمت فتره ماياها شي بس عقب تمت تييها احلام تهديد يعني يهددونها بولدها الاول مب البيبي الصغير ومره تشوفهم يبونها ويركضون وراها وكله كلاب سود تقولي والله اشوفهم اكثر من كلب واشوف ويوههم وحتى اسنانهم اللي تخوف كانت طويله واايد وكل ما تصد صوبهم في الحلم يعووون في ويهها .. يعني تعبت وااايد من الاحلام مره تنش تشهق ومره تصرخ ومره معرقه يعني تعبت واايد 

بدايتهم كانت من الاحلام عشان يتمكنون منها بس الحمدلله شكلها قوت قلبها وايمانها او الله اعلم عندها حد في البيت يمكن ساعدها هيه تقوللي هالشي "يعني يمكن اللي في البيت عندها هم طردوهم " فهمتوا ؟ سبحان الله دينا يوصينا اذا دخلتو البيت سلموا .. وهم بيردون بس مابنسمعهم جذيه تخلق بينا صلة اصلها الاسلام تولد شي من المحبه لانضر ولا يضرونا .. المهم مره حلمتهم يوها في الحلم وهددوها بولدها انهم بيلبسونه وتمت تشوف ولدها في الحلم انهم لبسوه وتم يضحك مثل المينون ويطير وهيه تصيح فجاه قامت تشهق من الحلم وتمت صدق تصيح لانها تعبت وشوي تحس بحد واقف عدالها مااااااااااااااتت من الخوف الا وتشوف ولدها نفسه واقف عند راسها يبا يصيح مسكته وقالت له شوفيك رد عليها امي انا متضايق مادري شوفيني مب عارف انام ؟؟ ردت وقالت حسبي الله علييييييكم ليوم الدين وكل من بغى يضرني على فكره ولدها عمره كان تقريبا خمس سنين هذا اكبر عيالها يوم كانت في الاربعين المهم راحت عند ريلها تقوله ينام معاهم عرف شوفيها ومسكها وحضنها لانه شافها ترتجف وانفجرت عااااااااد لانه شاف ولده بعد كيف تعبان 

اخر شي تمت تشوفهم في الاحلام انهم في مثل الصاله وهيه في حجره كلما يبون يدخلون عليها كانت ريولهم ترد على ورا طبعا اشكالهم كانت تروع اجسامهم مثلنا بس شعرهم كشه وعيونهم لون واحد احمر ووصخه وقبيحه .. وعقب تمت تشوفهم في الحلم يقولون لبعض هذي ماقدرنالها بيتها فيه لا اله الا الله .. سبحان الله يابنات ذكر الله واايد زين ..

والحمدلله ماياها شي وعيالها بخير بس انها تعاني من الصداع القوي وتييها حالات تعصب فيها واااااااايد وتكسر اي شي جدامها 

هذي سالفتها ولنفس الحرمه بعد سوالف بس خفيفه للي وياها في البيت 

بقولها لكم عقب ان شالله بس السالفه الطويله ذيج بخليها ااااخر شي لانها طويله بس تخوف مووووت

----------


## UAE Elii

> بكمل لكم سالفة الحرمه 
> 
> اخوها بعد ماشل السحر اتصل بها وقالها ان شالله ابطلته بس المطوع قال لاخوها حسبي الله عليهم السحر هذا مرتب ومتعوب عليه بس مب موضحين شو طلبهم بالضبط يعني طلاق ولا مرض مب مبين بس مسواي عندي واحد كبير واطار الصفحه كله اول حرف من اسمها .. طبعا الشي اللي شافته قصدي السحر هو عباره عن قطعة مستطيله قطن بنية اللون مخيوطه بعناية بلون بيج ومن النص بعد يعني مثل المستطيل بس نصه فاضي ونصه محطوط فيه الصفحه اللي مكتوب فيها لانه مخيوط بعد من النص .. تمت الحرمه دوم مقويه صلاتها واذكارها وقرانها تمت فتره ماياها شي بس عقب تمت تييها احلام تهديد يعني يهددونها بولدها الاول مب البيبي الصغير ومره تشوفهم يبونها ويركضون وراها وكله كلاب سود تقولي والله اشوفهم اكثر من كلب واشوف ويوههم وحتى اسنانهم اللي تخوف كانت طويله واايد وكل ما تصد صوبهم في الحلم يعووون في ويهها .. يعني تعبت وااايد من الاحلام مره تنش تشهق ومره تصرخ ومره معرقه يعني تعبت واايد 
> 
> بدايتهم كانت من الاحلام عشان يتمكنون منها بس الحمدلله شكلها قوت قلبها وايمانها او الله اعلم عندها حد في البيت يمكن ساعدها هيه تقوللي هالشي "يعني يمكن اللي في البيت عندها هم طردوهم " فهمتوا ؟ سبحان الله دينا يوصينا اذا دخلتو البيت سلموا .. وهم بيردون بس مابنسمعهم جذيه تخلق بينا صلة اصلها الاسلام تولد شي من المحبه لانضر ولا يضرونا .. المهم مره حلمتهم يوها في الحلم وهددوها بولدها انهم بيلبسونه وتمت تشوف ولدها في الحلم انهم لبسوه وتم يضحك مثل المينون ويطير وهيه تصيح فجاه قامت تشهق من الحلم وتمت صدق تصيح لانها تعبت وشوي تحس بحد واقف عدالها مااااااااااااااتت من الخوف الا وتشوف ولدها نفسه واقف عند راسها يبا يصيح مسكته وقالت له شوفيك رد عليها امي انا متضايق مادري شوفيني مب عارف انام ؟؟ ردت وقالت حسبي الله علييييييكم ليوم الدين وكل من بغى يضرني على فكره ولدها عمره كان تقريبا خمس سنين هذا اكبر عيالها يوم كانت في الاربعين المهم راحت عند ريلها تقوله ينام معاهم عرف شوفيها ومسكها وحضنها لانه شافها ترتجف وانفجرت عااااااااد لانه شاف ولده بعد كيف تعبان 
> 
> اخر شي تمت تشوفهم في الاحلام انهم في مثل الصاله وهيه في حجره كلما يبون يدخلون عليها كانت ريولهم ترد على ورا طبعا اشكالهم كانت تروع اجسامهم مثلنا بس شعرهم كشه وعيونهم لون واحد احمر ووصخه وقبيحه .. وعقب تمت تشوفهم في الحلم يقولون لبعض هذي ماقدرنالها بيتها فيه لا اله الا الله .. سبحان الله يابنات ذكر الله واايد زين ..
> 
> والحمدلله ماياها شي وعيالها بخير بس انها تعاني من الصداع القوي وتييها حالات تعصب فيها واااااااايد وتكسر اي شي جدامها 
> ...



كملييي بليييز

----------


## * ام خماس *

> بكمل لكم سالفة الحرمه 
> 
> اخوها بعد ماشل السحر اتصل بها وقالها ان شالله ابطلته بس المطوع قال لاخوها حسبي الله عليهم السحر هذا مرتب ومتعوب عليه بس مب موضحين شو طلبهم بالضبط يعني طلاق ولا مرض مب مبين بس مسواي عندي واحد كبير واطار الصفحه كله اول حرف من اسمها .. طبعا الشي اللي شافته قصدي السحر هو عباره عن قطعة مستطيله قطن بنية اللون مخيوطه بعناية بلون بيج ومن النص بعد يعني مثل المستطيل بس نصه فاضي ونصه محطوط فيه الصفحه اللي مكتوب فيها لانه مخيوط بعد من النص .. تمت الحرمه دوم مقويه صلاتها واذكارها وقرانها تمت فتره ماياها شي بس عقب تمت تييها احلام تهديد يعني يهددونها بولدها الاول مب البيبي الصغير ومره تشوفهم يبونها ويركضون وراها وكله كلاب سود تقولي والله اشوفهم اكثر من كلب واشوف ويوههم وحتى اسنانهم اللي تخوف كانت طويله واايد وكل ما تصد صوبهم في الحلم يعووون في ويهها .. يعني تعبت وااايد من الاحلام مره تنش تشهق ومره تصرخ ومره معرقه يعني تعبت واايد 
> 
> بدايتهم كانت من الاحلام عشان يتمكنون منها بس الحمدلله شكلها قوت قلبها وايمانها او الله اعلم عندها حد في البيت يمكن ساعدها هيه تقوللي هالشي "يعني يمكن اللي في البيت عندها هم طردوهم " فهمتوا ؟ سبحان الله دينا يوصينا اذا دخلتو البيت سلموا .. وهم بيردون بس مابنسمعهم جذيه تخلق بينا صلة اصلها الاسلام تولد شي من المحبه لانضر ولا يضرونا .. المهم مره حلمتهم يوها في الحلم وهددوها بولدها انهم بيلبسونه وتمت تشوف ولدها في الحلم انهم لبسوه وتم يضحك مثل المينون ويطير وهيه تصيح فجاه قامت تشهق من الحلم وتمت صدق تصيح لانها تعبت وشوي تحس بحد واقف عدالها مااااااااااااااتت من الخوف الا وتشوف ولدها نفسه واقف عند راسها يبا يصيح مسكته وقالت له شوفيك رد عليها امي انا متضايق مادري شوفيني مب عارف انام ؟؟ ردت وقالت حسبي الله علييييييكم ليوم الدين وكل من بغى يضرني على فكره ولدها عمره كان تقريبا خمس سنين هذا اكبر عيالها يوم كانت في الاربعين المهم راحت عند ريلها تقوله ينام معاهم عرف شوفيها ومسكها وحضنها لانه شافها ترتجف وانفجرت عااااااااد لانه شاف ولده بعد كيف تعبان 
> 
> اخر شي تمت تشوفهم في الاحلام انهم في مثل الصاله وهيه في حجره كلما يبون يدخلون عليها كانت ريولهم ترد على ورا طبعا اشكالهم كانت تروع اجسامهم مثلنا بس شعرهم كشه وعيونهم لون واحد احمر ووصخه وقبيحه .. وعقب تمت تشوفهم في الحلم يقولون لبعض هذي ماقدرنالها بيتها فيه لا اله الا الله .. سبحان الله يابنات ذكر الله واايد زين ..
> 
> والحمدلله ماياها شي وعيالها بخير بس انها تعاني من الصداع القوي وتييها حالات تعصب فيها واااااااايد وتكسر اي شي جدامها 
> ...


الحمد لله انهاا قويه بأيمانهااا 00والنااس الي مااتخااف ربهاا ليش ماا يفكرون بالاخرة !!!!؟؟؟؟؟

كملي نترياا القصص الكشنيه ^_^

----------


## lolitaa

صباحكم ورد ...

يالله انا فاضيه الحين وبخبركم بسوالف صغيره عن نفس الحرمة

الله يسلمكم الحرمه هذي عندها اهل امها في عمان وفي شيبه من جماعتهم توفى يعني عمره واايد كبير وهذا الشيبه الله يسامحه ان شالله عنده كتب سحر وفي واحد منهن اظن اسمه الغزالي .. طبعا اخوها الكبير سار صوبهم يسوي واجب العزا وشل معاه حرمته اللي هيه بنت عمه وعم الحرمه .. زوجة الاخ من النوع الفضولي واااااااايد .. شوسوت الحبيبه ؟ راحت ودخلت غرفة الشايب وقعدت اطالع في الكتب اللي عنده وشافت كتاب الغزالي وعلى طول خشته عندها تبا توصل البيت وتقرا فيه وخاطرها تعرف شو اسرار هالكتاب وكيف يستوي السحر فيه .. شوفو قلة التفكير كيف !!

المهم ردو صوب بيتهم والكتاب عندهم والريل مسكين مايدري .. اول ماوصلوا البيت خشته في كبتها وياهم الليل عشان يرقدوووووون .. ذيج الايام كانو بعدهم بدون عيال المهم .. حطو روسهم بينامون تمت حرمة الاخو كلما ماتنش تشوف حريم في الغرفة صوب الكبت اللي فيه الكتاب تقريبا ثلاث حريم ... وحده قاعده مثلنا يوم نقعد على الارض بس ويييييييين فوق في الهوا على الكبت يعني مب صاكتنه لا عليه في الهوا والثانية واقفه عدال الكبت نفسه والثالثة تمشي تروح وترد اظن انهم حرس للكتاب .. الله يهديها مادري كيف يتها قوه وشلته هذا العن كتاب .. المهم وتم الريال يفز من نومه على ضرب على راسه ومره ايرون اذنيه ومره يتشمخ يعني حس انه فيه شي والحرمه مب قادره تقوله عشان ماتحضل هزاااب منه ...
وياهم الصبح وخبر الريال حرمته قال البارحه في شي غريب في الغرفه ردت عليه وقالت له لا عادي ماعليك .. يوم ظهر الريال من البيت راحت فتحت الكتاب وقالت سبحان الله الكفر ماله من الجلد القدييييم ويابس ومن داخل الصفحات من نوع البردي يعني لونهن بيج والكلام بخظ يد وكبير لا والصفحات مخيوطه مب ملزقه نفس الكتب اللي عندنا ... راحت وفتحته وتمت تتصفحه وقالت انه فيه كلام مب مفهوم ورسمات عن الشمس والنجوم وفيه كلام قران بس معكوس وقالت قريت للحرمه اللي ماتييب عيال في كلام تقوله وبتييب والسجين اذا كان في السجن بعد في كلام يقوله وبيظهر وشو بعددددددد .. المهم هذي الصفحات طرتهن وحطتهن تحت ثيابها وشلت الكتاب وراحت تخشه في المطبخ فوق الكبت ماله وحطت فوقه كتب عشان ماحد يشله ...
عقب راحت بتبات عند امها اظن كانت تعبانه ومنو بات في الحجره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الزوج اللي هوه اخو الحرمه ذيج عاد من كلامه لاخته يخبرها ويقول حطيت راسي بنام وتميت اسمع اصوات ناس واااااايد وابطل عين وحده واشوف عالم تدخل كرمتو الحمام وتطلع منه ويدخلون في الكبت ذاك قال وخفت ماعرفت شسوي من الخوف قال مديت ايدي صوب الدرج اللي عداله وفتحه وسحب فرد يعني سلاح صغير شوي شوي وقام فجأه واول ماقام اختفو .. على طول اتصل في حرمته يسالها لانه شك فيها انها تعرف شو السالفه .. قالت له انا بييك الحين ويته وخبرته بالسالفه وكان الوقت فجر صلو ولاحظو انه الامور ردت مثل ماكانت يعني ماظهر لهم شي ... عقب ماخبرته ودته صوب المطبخ عشان تعطيه الكتاب ويتصرف فيه .. راحت تييبه ماااااااااالقته .. استغربت كيف ومنو فجأه اختفى روحه وعقب راحت الكبت اطالع اللي هيه طرته وحطته تحت ثيابها بعد ماااااااالقته كله اختفى .. قال لها الريال الظاهر انهم يو البارحه وشلوه الحمدلله .. وفعلا اختفو وللللللللللللللللكن 
تمت الحرمه تييب اطفال يعيشوف فتره ويموتون لين الحين ودوم تحلم حرمه تربع وراها والله يعينهم

----------


## m-lady

اوييييه قصة تزيغ.....الله يكون في عوني الليلة .....

----------


## lolitaa

في بعد الحرمه نفسها اللي خبرتكم عنها انه في حد سوالها سحر عندها الله يسلمكم اخو اصغر عنها وماشالله عليه كلمة جميل شوي عليه واايد حلو .. في العشرينات هو ومره وحده الفجر في الشتاء كان شوي ظلام سمعوه يون وعقب زاد تم مثل اللي قاعد يضارب حد عقب تشنج كامل ولحقو عليه عيونه متجلبه بيضا كامل يعني كان شكله يخوف من كلام اخته ... وتمت تتكرر عنده هالسالفه وااايد مسكين كان طالب في جامعة العين وهالشي اثر عليه واضظر انه يودر دراسته لان الحاله كانت تييه في الجامعه واايد ..
في يوم كانت اخته العوده قاعده في بيتها قبل صلاة الفجر تتريا الاذان وهيه كانت راقده ومب راقده يتها حرمه بعباتها تقوللها هذا اخوج لاحقنه مس من زراعة فلانه والحين بترد وبتييه الحاله خليه يصوم .. وقامت الاخت من غفوتها وعفدت فوق واقفه من الزيغة وعلى طول اتصلت بامها وتخبرت عن اخوها قالت لها بخير راقد مافيه شي وشوي تسمعه بدا يون وردت الام قالت اشوفه رد يتعب وسكرت الام بسرعه عنها وراحت لولدها وتلاحقو به ومسكوه لانه يهيييج ويعصب يتم يطلع لسانه ويعضه تقطع لسانه كله وتم اخوه العود يحط مره ايده ومره عزكم الله نعال ماعرف شو يحط لانه ايده بعد تقطعت من العض .. شوي ولنها ختهم العود ه اللي حلمت الحلم يايتنهم وخبرتهم باللي شافته الفجر وعلى طوووووول صبح صايم وكثر من الصلاه وروحته للمسجد والحمدلله يابنات ماردت عليييييييه ابدن 

وحاليا هو بخير مافيه اي شي

----------


## Ms anime

> صباحكم ورد ...
> 
> يالله انا فاضيه الحين وبخبركم بسوالف صغيره عن نفس الحرمة
> 
> الله يسلمكم الحرمه هذي عندها اهل امها في عمان وفي شيبه من جماعتهم توفى يعني عمره واايد كبير وهذا الشيبه الله يسامحه ان شالله عنده كتب سحر وفي واحد منهن اظن اسمه الغزالي .. طبعا اخوها الكبير سار صوبهم يسوي واجب العزا وشل معاه حرمته اللي هيه بنت عمه وعم الحرمه .. زوجة الاخ من النوع الفضولي واااااااايد .. شوسوت الحبيبه ؟ راحت ودخلت غرفة الشايب وقعدت اطالع في الكتب اللي عنده وشافت كتاب الغزالي وعلى طول خشته عندها تبا توصل البيت وتقرا فيه وخاطرها تعرف شو اسرار هالكتاب وكيف يستوي السحر فيه .. شوفو قلة التفكير كيف !!
> 
> المهم ردو صوب بيتهم والكتاب عندهم والريل مسكين مايدري .. اول ماوصلوا البيت خشته في كبتها وياهم الليل عشان يرقدوووووون .. ذيج الايام كانو بعدهم بدون عيال المهم .. حطو روسهم بينامون تمت حرمة الاخو كلما ماتنش تشوف حريم في الغرفة صوب الكبت اللي فيه الكتاب تقريبا ثلاث حريم ... وحده قاعده مثلنا يوم نقعد على الارض بس ويييييييين فوق في الهوا على الكبت يعني مب صاكتنه لا عليه في الهوا والثانية واقفه عدال الكبت نفسه والثالثة تمشي تروح وترد اظن انهم حرس للكتاب .. الله يهديها مادري كيف يتها قوه وشلته هذا العن كتاب .. المهم وتم الريال يفز من نومه على ضرب على راسه ومره ايرون اذنيه ومره يتشمخ يعني حس انه فيه شي والحرمه مب قادره تقوله عشان ماتحضل هزاااب منه ...
> وياهم الصبح وخبر الريال حرمته قال البارحه في شي غريب في الغرفه ردت عليه وقالت له لا عادي ماعليك .. يوم ظهر الريال من البيت راحت فتحت الكتاب وقالت سبحان الله الكفر ماله من الجلد القدييييم ويابس ومن داخل الصفحات من نوع البردي يعني لونهن بيج والكلام بخظ يد وكبير لا والصفحات مخيوطه مب ملزقه نفس الكتب اللي عندنا ... راحت وفتحته وتمت تتصفحه وقالت انه فيه كلام مب مفهوم ورسمات عن الشمس والنجوم وفيه كلام قران بس معكوس وقالت قريت للحرمه اللي ماتييب عيال في كلام تقوله وبتييب والسجين اذا كان في السجن بعد في كلام يقوله وبيظهر وشو بعددددددد .. المهم هذي الصفحات طرتهن وحطتهن تحت ثيابها وشلت الكتاب وراحت تخشه في المطبخ فوق الكبت ماله وحطت فوقه كتب عشان ماحد يشله ...
> عقب راحت بتبات عند امها اظن كانت تعبانه ومنو بات في الحجره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الزوج اللي هوه اخو الحرمه ذيج عاد من كلامه لاخته يخبرها ويقول حطيت راسي بنام وتميت اسمع اصوات ناس واااااايد وابطل عين وحده واشوف عالم تدخل كرمتو الحمام وتطلع منه ويدخلون في الكبت ذاك قال وخفت ماعرفت شسوي من الخوف قال مديت ايدي صوب الدرج اللي عداله وفتحه وسحب فرد يعني سلاح صغير شوي شوي وقام فجأه واول ماقام اختفو .. على طول اتصل في حرمته يسالها لانه شك فيها انها تعرف شو السالفه .. قالت له انا بييك الحين ويته وخبرته بالسالفه وكان الوقت فجر صلو ولاحظو انه الامور ردت مثل ماكانت يعني ماظهر لهم شي ... عقب ماخبرته ودته صوب المطبخ عشان تعطيه الكتاب ويتصرف فيه .. راحت تييبه ماااااااااالقته .. استغربت كيف ومنو فجأه اختفى روحه وعقب راحت الكبت اطالع اللي هيه طرته وحطته تحت ثيابها بعد ماااااااالقته كله اختفى .. قال لها الريال الظاهر انهم يو البارحه وشلوه الحمدلله .. وفعلا اختفو وللللللللللللللللكن 
> تمت الحرمه تييب اطفال يعيشوف فتره ويموتون لين الحين ودوم تحلم حرمه تربع وراها والله يعينهم


ما ادري شو اقول بس صدق زياغ وهاي حرمة الاخو ينت عسب تييب الكتاب للبيت وتشوف البلاوي وتسكت ؟ صدق الفضول يذبح صاحبه دخيلج كملي ^^

----------


## lolitaa

بعد عن نفس الحرمه اللي بغو يسوولها سوا فديتها لاني قريبه منها واايد خلتني اخبركم ..

المهم بيتها اللي انتقلت له شكله فيه مسلمين والله اعلم وعائلة اعتقد من كلامها وكلام الخدامه ,, انا لعيونكم سويت تحقيق خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
في مواقف صارت لها في البيت ومع عيالها الصغار والخدامه منهن مره ولدها عمره سنتين قاعد يتغدى تغديه الخدامه وقاعده وياه في الصاله الولد كان يرمس الخدامه ويسولف وياها بالانجليزي وفجأه صخ الولد مره وحده وقعد يطالع ورا الخدامه صوب الممر اللي يودي للمطبخ .. مااااااتت الخدامه من الخوف لان هذي مب اول مره يسوي هالحركه وراحت تخبر الحرمه جان تقوللها عادي اتجاهلي .. 
والحين يوم كبر عمره ثلاث سنين تقريبا وقام يفهم بعد .. مره قاعد عند الخدامه يسولف ويلعب بالسياره و الخدامه قاعده تكوي وتسولف وياه وهو كان قاعد على الارض برا الغرفه عند الباب وفجأه دخل بسرعه عند الخدامه الغرفه خايف وزخ الباب يبا يصكه وصدت الخدامه صوبه وتساله شو في ؟ رد عليها وقاللها كلووووووز ذا دووووووور ايي سيي مووووووومووووووو .. يسمي الشي اللي يخوف مومو جان تصك الباب الخدامه شوي وحاولت تهديه وبعدين طلعت معاه تقوله بالانجليزي شوف مافي مومو خلاص .. هيه تمشي وهو زاخ فيها ويمشي وراها وعقب سالته وين شفته رد عليها بنظرات عيونه وطالع فوق صوب الدري اللي يودي للسطح .. 
ومره بعد الخدامه ظاهره من البيت سايره تزقر على السايق عشان يشغل السياره لانهم بيظهرون والحرمه فوق عند عيالها تلبسهم وهيه بعدها مالبست عباتها .. ياتهم الخدامه فوق واول ماشافت الحرمه عند عيالها شهقت من الزيغه جان تسالها الحرمه بلاج قالت مدام انا شفتج الحين واقفه في الغرفه اللي ورا الميلس وكنتي عاطتني ظهرج انا اكلمج وانتي ماتردين ورحت عنج حتى لابسة عباه وشيلة ومثل جسمج جان تضحك الخدامه وقالتلها تجاهلي عادي هاذيل هل البيت ..
وبعد في رمضان اللي طاف استوا شي صغير كانت الحرمه راقده على ثنتين الفجر وخلاص غمضت عينها وشوي الا تنش على واحد ركض بالقو عدالها ومن الحشره اللي سواها نشت الحرمه زايغه وتعوذت منهم .. طبعا لاتقولون الجن مايظهرون في رمضان لا يظهرون والشياطين او المرده اللي ينربطون .. 
ومن اسبوع قامت تبدل لحد من عيالها بامبرز ثنتين الفجر ومره وحده شافت ريل حمار تربع ودخلت صوب اليدار بس سمت وخلصت من ولدها ورقدت اظن اللي عندها في البيت مسلمين ويظهرون ولا يضرون عشان جذيه هيه تحسونها ماتقول شى بس انا لو مكانها بمووووووووووووت في اليوم الف مره ..

هااه اكمل ؟

----------


## { آحلى دلع ..

من بديت آقرآ هآلموضوع كله قآمت تتهيـآ لي آشيآء

محد قآلي لآه  :Frown:  

آخآف آطآلع المنظرة بآلليل . . آخآف آرؤح آلمطبخ حتى بيت الرآحة آلله يعزكم

آستويت آخآف منه . . 

لآ وزآدتهآ عليه آمآيه فديتهـآ خخ تقول منطقتنآ الموقره كآنت مسكونه بآلكآمل

بس آنآ شآكه بكلمه كآنت هذى ~> آحسهـآ مآزآلت ! 

ومشكلتي آنـآ رؤحي خوآفه >< . .

بس بعدني آبآ آلآكششن ع قوله آم خمآس  :Big Grin:  . .

لوليتآ آذآ عندج قصص زيآده مآيردج الآ كيبؤردج ^_^

----------


## zaina elzoina

ummey shu hatha ??????????????????????????
kel el2ajza2 t5wef 
a3ooth b Allah

----------


## ^ روح ^

اب اب اب 
اقوى قصة قصتى التحدي بنات ههههههههههههههه

----------


## lolitaa

بعد عن نفس الحرمه اللي بغو يسوولها سوا فديتها لاني قريبه منها واايد خلتني اخبركم ..

المهم بيتها اللي انتقلت له شكله فيه مسلمين والله اعلم وعائلة اعتقد من كلامها وكلام الخدامه ,, انا لعيونكم سويت تحقيق خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
في مواقف صارت لها في البيت ومع عيالها الصغار والخدامه منهن مره ولدها عمره سنتين قاعد يتغدى تغديه الخدامه وقاعده وياه في الصاله الولد كان يرمس الخدامه ويسولف وياها بالانجليزي وفجأه صخ الولد مره وحده وقعد يطالع ورا الخدامه صوب الممر اللي يودي للمطبخ .. مااااااتت الخدامه من الخوف لان هذي مب اول مره يسوي هالحركه وراحت تخبر الحرمه جان تقوللها عادي اتجاهلي .. 
والحين يوم كبر عمره ثلاث سنين تقريبا وقام يفهم بعد .. مره قاعد عند الخدامه يسولف ويلعب بالسياره و الخدامه قاعده تكوي وتسولف وياه وهو كان قاعد على الارض برا الغرفه عند الباب وفجأه دخل بسرعه عند الخدامه الغرفه خايف وزخ الباب يبا يصكه وصدت الخدامه صوبه وتساله شو في ؟ رد عليها وقاللها كلووووووز ذا دووووووور ايي سيي مووووووومووووووو .. يسمي الشي اللي يخوف مومو جان تصك الباب الخدامه شوي وحاولت تهديه وبعدين طلعت معاه تقوله بالانجليزي شوف مافي مومو خلاص .. هيه تمشي وهو زاخ فيها ويمشي وراها وعقب سالته وين شفته رد عليها بنظرات عيونه وطالع فوق صوب الدري اللي يودي للسطح .. 
ومره بعد الخدامه ظاهره من البيت سايره تزقر على السايق عشان يشغل السياره لانهم بيظهرون والحرمه فوق عند عيالها تلبسهم وهيه بعدها مالبست عباتها .. ياتهم الخدامه فوق واول ماشافت الحرمه عند عيالها شهقت من الزيغه جان تسالها الحرمه بلاج قالت مدام انا شفتج الحين واقفه في الغرفه اللي ورا الميلس وكنتي عاطتني ظهرج انا اكلمج وانتي ماتردين ورحت عنج حتى لابسة عباه وشيلة ومثل جسمج جان تضحك الخدامه وقالتلها تجاهلي عادي هاذيل هل البيت ..
وبعد في رمضان اللي طاف استوا شي صغير كانت الحرمه راقده على ثنتين الفجر وخلاص غمضت عينها وشوي الا تنش على واحد ركض بالقو عدالها ومن الحشره اللي سواها نشت الحرمه زايغه وتعوذت منهم .. طبعا لاتقولون الجن مايظهرون في رمضان لا يظهرون والشياطين او المرده اللي ينربطون .. 
ومن اسبوع قامت تبدل لحد من عيالها بامبرز ثنتين الفجر ومره وحده شافت ريل حمار تربع ودخلت صوب اليدار بس سمت وخلصت من ولدها ورقدت اظن اللي عندها في البيت مسلمين ويظهرون ولا يضرون عشان جذيه هيه تحسونها ماتقول شى بس انا لو مكانها بمووووووووووووت في اليوم الف مره ..

هااه اكمل ؟

----------


## lolitaa

كااااااااااان ياماكاااااااااان في قديم الزمان يابنات ياحلوين ههههههه والله اقرا ردودكم واضحك بصراحه كلنا خايفين وبعدنا نبا نعرف زووود ..
المهم هذي حرمة عيوز اعرفها شخصيا بخبركم بسالفتها حليلها والله غمضتني عيووز واااايد وانلبست شكلها وهيه ملبوسه مثل الياهل سبحان الله .. تلاقيت وياها في عياده كانت سايره تفحص ريولها تعورها وتميت وياها وتذكر يوم قاللها الدكتور ياحاجه لازم تمشي شوي تحركي اعصاب ريولج وقالت له ان شالله يابويه بمشي .. فديتها وتذكر بعد كنت عندهم في البيت وقالت لي وهيه راده من برا البيت الصبح تراني مب صاحيه احس اني غير .. وانا والله ماحطيت في بالي شي ثرها كانت تمشي من الصبح روحها وخطفت على مكان وصخ وهيه راده البيت صوب النخل ... وتمت فتره تتعب ويرووووح صوتها بالاسابيع ولا لاحظنا عليها شي ولا حتى هيه مانكرت عمرها ... بس عقب من تركب عند السايق ويشغل القران تضيق ويعورها راسها وتصرخ عليه بنده بنده وبعد انا لاحظت مره ييتها الصبح وقعدت عندها شفت نضراتها غير وكله اطالعني ومبتسمه وتحب ولدي بطريقة شرهه يعني بقو وتسوي صوب بشفايفها ثرها كااااااااااااااااانت ملبوووووسه وانا ماكنت اعرف والله بنات كانت مثل اليهال تتصرف وهو فيها 
المهم مادري ولدها العود شكله نكرها وخبر ولد عمه العود خاصه انها كانت تحب ولد العم وكان ماشالله عليه هو ملتزم وفوق هذا انسان طيب عند الناس .. ياها وقرا عليها شوي وغاااااااااابت عن الوعي كانو مظهرين اليهال اللي في البيت وانا كنت قاعده ووحده من البنات والله يابنات اني سمعتها تصارخ بصوت ريال شيييييييييييييييبه ومعصب لا وعماني بعد سمعتها تقول دااااستني بريولها انا وحرمتي وعيالي ورد ولد العم يقوله من وين رد اليني اللي لابسنها يقول من جهة المقبره الغربية وقال بعد اليني ليش ماسمت باسم الله ؟ شوفو بنات كيف ذكر الله مهم في كل شي ؟ يوم انتبهت حست بانها كانت ملبوسه طاحب في حضن ولد العم وولدها العود وتمت تشاااااااهق من الصياح شكلها حست انها ابتلت بهالشي الله يشفيها ويشفي المسلمين كلهم .

وللاسف ماطاع يظهر وهيه حرمة عيوز ماتتحمل انهم يطلعونها لانه مجرد القرايه عليها اتعبها واايد والحين كل سنه في نفس الايام صوتها يرووح اسبوعين ثلاثة وتتعب وترد بس على فكره استوت قااااااااااسيه ونظراتها تغيرت اذا بتتعب مب هيه اللي كنت اعرفها 

ولين يومكم حليلها تتعب وسلامتكم

----------


## * ام خماس *

يااااااااااااي قصص رعب واكشن 

سمحولي صبايااا مشغوله هالاياام لكن بفضى الليله وبقراا أول بأول 

باللياالي المظلمه تحلى قصصكن الحلوة فديتكن

----------


## ضاع عمري وراك

وااااااااااااااااااااو قصص فنتكيه

صح نسيت

السلام عليكم يا جماعه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بعد نبا زياده عيبتني القصص

----------


## سجايا ليل

> بسم الله عليج 00اول مرة اسمع عن ابو السلااسل
> 
> يمكن له اسمااء ثاانيه ؟


يمكن و الله ما ادري و برجع لكم بعدين بخبركم بالقصص اللي سمعتها من اهلي و ربعي  :Smile:

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

رعب رعب رووووووووووعة نبغي بعد بنااااااااااات اعصروا الذاااااااااااكرة

----------


## * ام خماس *

جااااري القراااْة والاطلاااع والرعب ^_^

----------


## lolitaa

بخبركم بسالفة امي الغريبه .. واذا ماقدرت اكمل تراني بكملها لاني في الجامعه 
يالله بسم الله 
لول امي كانت ياهل ساكنه هيه ويدي ويدوه الله يرحمهم طبعا مع خالي وخالاتي في النخل صوب عمان لاكهربا ولا اي شي متطور وكان يدي مطوع وهو اللي كان ياذن ويصلي بالناس في يوم امي قاعده عند يدوه يعني امها في غرفه من عريش تمشط شعرها وتدهنه وفجاه ياهم غراب عوووووود اسود وقف على راس العريش اللي هم فيه وفعد ينعق وشكت فيه يدوه وقالت له الله اكبر عليك رووح ماعندنا حد لك وبالباجر طاحت امي مريضه وتون وتم يدي يروح ويرد عليها وكله يقرا ايات الله على راسها ويقول ليدوه اخافها مودعه هالبنت وتمت يدوه تتحسب عليهم 
المهم صبحت امي ليلة تمت تصيح مثل العنز بالضبط عااد هنيه يدي خلاص حط في باله انه بنته خلاص شلوها السحر وخلفوبها وراح عند راعي القبور عشان يحفر قبرها تصورو كيف .. اسم امي على فكره موزه .. راح راعي القبور يحفر قبر امي واول ماضرب بالفاس عشان يحفر سبحان الله انكسرت جان يفر الريال الفاس وقال حق يدي بنتك مابتموت واذا انت تبا تدفنها كيفك اما انا مابحفر قبرها وجان يرد يدي بامي البيت ويدوه كانت تصيح .. لول ماشي مستشفيات والعالم عندهم جهل حليلهم .. المهم ياهم الصبح وردت امي بخير الحمدلله وللللللللللكن صبحت وحده اسمها موزه ومن عمر امي توفت ودفنوها في قبر امي .. حسبي الله عليهم كانو يبونها بس غلطو بينها وبين امي وثرها ذيج البنت اللي كانت مطلوبه مب امي .. وعاااد انا فضوليه تخبرت امي قلت لها بشو حسيتي قالت ماحسبت بشي ابدن بس شفت الريال اللي شالني فوق كتفه وشعره خايس غبار وكندورته بيضا وجدييييييييمه كلها متطرطره وبدون نعول بس ماشافت ويهه لانها مرضوفه على كتفه ووسموها في راسها تعبيرا عن الحب خخخخخخخخ يقولون اذا توسم الشخص معناته يحبونه وقالت شفت البنت اللي ماتت كانت مربوطه عندهم في سمره توهم يايبينها وياكلون عيش بدون ملح سبحان الله حياتهم غير 

وهذي سالفه وانتظروني ويا الجديد ..

----------


## M!SS UAE

ياسلاااااام اكشن 
رعب 
حلاته

----------


## * ام خماس *

عن جد قصص بتخوف ^^

فوووووووووووق

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

اب اب اب

----------


## حفيدة المل

مرحبا حبوبات انا طبعا في هذا البارت متابعة بصمت وقرأت قصصكن كلها وانا احب مثل هذه القصص الي فيها اكشن مرعب خخخخخخخخخ المهم جبت لكن قصة حقيقية قرأتها في احد المواقع اتمنى تعجبكن نبدأ


كان ما جرى لي ولصديقي غريباً ولا يصدق، حدث ذلك في عام 1990 وكان عمري آنذاك 25 سنة، فلدى عودتنا إلى مكان عملنا في الصحراء الليبية ( بعد إنقضاء فترة إجازتنا) أصر صديقي عبد السلام على أن نذهب هذه المرة بالسيارة خاصته بعد أن درجنا على إستخدام الطائرة ، كانت وجهتنا إلى مدينة سبها التي تبعد قرابة 850 كيلومتر عن العاصمة طرابلس وهي تقع في قلب الصحراء وتعتبر عاصمة الجنوب، انطلقنا بالسيارة عند حوالي الساعة 3:00 بعد الظهر من طرابلس ومضت ساعات النهار ونحن نسير ونتبادل القيادة من حين لآخر .


جاثياً في وضعية صلاة ! 
وعند حوالي الساعة 1:00 ليلاً وصلنا إلى منطقة تسمى " ثمن هنت " وهي من أشد المناطق سكوناً ووحشة ويندر جداً أن تمر بها السيارات ليلاً لأنها طريق موحشة ووعرة وتملأها الرمال ، ومع ذلك دخلنا الى هذه المنطقة الموحشة ونحن نسير والسكون والصمت والظلام الحالك هو رفيقنا ولا يقطع السكون إلإ صوت السي دي أو مكيف السيارة ، وبعد حوالي 5 دقائق من السير بسرعة متوسطة لمحنا شخصاً إلى جانب الطريق جاثياً على الرمال في وضعية الصلاة ودون حراك !

في البداية لم نصدق عينانا واشتبهنا أنه دابة من دواب الصحراء ، لكن وضعية هذا الشي لا تشبه أيا من دواب الصحراء فطلبت من صديقي أن يبطئ السرعة أكثر لكي نتحقق منه عسى أن تكشفه أضواء السيارة ، وفعلاً كان ذلك إنسانا كما ظننا في الأول، فطلبت من صديقي أن يقف ونرى ما بهذا الرجل فلعله يحتاج إلى مساعدة خاصة وهو في هذه الأرض الموحشة، كانت وجهة نظر صديقي أن نكمل السير ولانقف تجنباً للمشاكل أومن قطاع الطرق ولكنه استجاب مكرها لرغبتي وتوقف ورجعنا حوالى 100 متر الى مكان ذلك الشخص الجالس على الرمال .

" أوصلني إلى المسجد القديم " 
في الواقع انتابني الخوف حينما أقتربت من ذلك الرجل الذي كان يرتدي زي سكان الصحراء ويلبس عمامة على رأسه، كنت اقتربت بحذر في حين بقى صديقي داخل السيارة والمحرك شغال احتياطاً لأي طارئ، حاولت إخفاء مشاعر الخوف وقلت له بنبرة طبيعية: " السلام عليكم...." ، ويأتي الرد : "وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته." وفي تلك اللحظة بالذات ذهب كل خوفي ، فقلت له : " هل من حاجة أقضيها لك ؟ ، هل من مساعدة أقدمها لك ؟ " ، فرد علي بنبرة آمرة : " اذهب في حالك ياولدي " ، عندها استدرت لأعود للسيارة فأذا به يناديني باسمي ! ، لم أعرف كيف أمكنه معرفة اسمي ، وقال : " أوصلني إلى المسجد القديم ..." ، في الواقع وافقت على طلبه رغم عدم معرفتي بمكان الجامع القديم ، فأين أجده وسط هذه الصحراء القاحلة، قام الرجل وهو يسير ببطء شديد فمددت يدي ومسكت يده اليسرى فإذا هي باردة إلى حد كبير رغم أننا في درجة حرارة لاتقل عن الخامسة والثلاثين ليلاً ، وحينما اقتربنا من السيارة تمعنت في وجهه فإذا به شيخ طاعن في السن وقدرت أنه في الـ 85 ، ركب في المقعد في الخلفي رافضاً عرضي بالركوب في المقعد الأمامي وانطلقنا في طريقنا ونحن لانعلم أين هو المسجد القديم وخلال ذلك لم نسمع من ذكل الشيخ سوى تكراره " لاإله إلا الله الدنيا تفنى ويبقى الله" ، حاولت كسر الجمود فقلت:" بالله ياحاج ادعو لنا" ، فقال لي :" أصبر ياولدي" ، وقلت له ادعي لصديقي عبد السلام فقال :" لما يترك الخمر... لما يترك الخمر" ، سبحان الله كان صديقي لايفوت جلسة خمر ولا معاشرة النساء ! أدهشنا ذلك كثيراً ومضت بقية الطريق والشيخ لايصمت عن توحيده، وبعد حوالى الخمسين كيلو متر بدأت تظهرلنا بعض الأضواء وعدد من أشجار النخيل المتناثرة هنا وهناك وكان أول ما ظهر لنا هو صومعة مسجد قديم وبعض البيوت الصغيرة فأشار الشيخ بيده إلى المسجد مباشرة.

الضريح
ذهبنا الى الجامع وتوقفنا أمامه فنزل الشيخ وهذه المرة ومن دون مساعدة مني وبشيء من السرعة دخل الى غرفة بجانب المسجد وكنا مرهقين فاردنا ان نستريح الى الفجر فدهبنا إلى تلك الغرفة التي رأينا الشيخ قد دخل إليها فإذا بها مقفلة بقفل حديدي من الخارج وكان واضح من أنها لم تفتح من فترة طويلة ! ، أصابنا خوف كبير ورجعنا مسرعين إلى السيارة فإذا بأحد أبواب البيوت يفتح ويخرج منه ثلاث أشخاص (شابان وأبيهما) وهم يتساءلون ظناً منهم بأننا تائهون وعندما أخبرناهم بما جرى استغربوا وقالوا لنا بأن هذه الغرفة ماهي الا ضريح لجدهم الأول وهو رجل من الصالحين ومن أهل الكرامات ، ولكنني لم اكن اصدق تلك المواضيع لأنني قد شاهدت الرجل بأم عيني يدخل إلى الغرفة في ثوان مما يوحي بان الغرفة لم تكن مقفلة ومع اصراري جلب الأب مفتاح كبير وفتح القفل أمامنا وفك السلسلة الحديدية وأشعل شمعة وقال :" تفضلوا تأكدوا " ، فاذا بها غرفة صغيرة بها ضريح يعلوه الغبار وواضح أن الغرفة لم تفتح منذ فترة طويلة استغربنا وكنا كمن كان في حلم . أقسم علينا الأب أن نبيت عندهم وكانت فرصة لايمكن تركها تمر من كثرة ما نشعر بالتعب والإرهاق .

الصورة المفاجأة 
في الصباح وبعد تناول وجبة الإفطار جاءني الأب بصور عديدة لعائلته وآبائه وأعمامه والمفاجأة كانت عندما وجدنا صورة للشيخ الذي رأيناه في الليلة الماضية من بين الصور وقلنا له : " هذا هو الشيخ الذي كان معنا البارحة " ، فدخل غرفة الضريح فقال لنا :" هذا جدي وقد توفى سنة 1964 " ، وسط ذهول من حضر من الأحفاد والشيوخ وودعنا هؤلاء الناس الطيبين ونحن نحمل في ذاكرتنا موقفاً لايمكن ان ننساه أبداً وهي قصة واقعية 100%


ان شاء الله تعجبكن

----------


## حفيدة المل

وهذه بعد لعيونكن


كان 12 مارس الماضي يوماً تاريخياً إذ حمل معه تجربة غريبة لن أنساها ما حييت ولحد يومي هذا لا أعلم تفسيراً لها !، حينها كنت حاملاً في شهري الأول في بيت أهلي نظراً لظروف سفر زوجي، في ظهر ذلك اليوم اوضحت لأمي بأنني أشعر بآلام ولكن أمي ظنت أنها آلام عادية أو مؤقتة ولهذا نصحتني بالإستلقاء والراحة، وفعلاً أستلقيت على السرير ، ولما كان الوقت قريباً من المغرب شعرت بآلام كالمخاض تأتيني بينما كنت مستلقية ، آلام جهلت سببها ولكنها كانت مبرحة لدرجة انني لم أتمكن من مناداة أمي أو أخواتي لمساعدتي، كنت لوحدي في غرفتي حيث يكون أهلي نائمين عادة وقت العصر (القيلولة) حتى بعد المغرب.

- تعرقت كثيراً وتألمت كثيراً لوحدي، كنت انتظر المساعدة من اي شخص يدخل علي لكي يخفف آلامي، كانت آلام الطلق تتناوب في قدومها وزوالها فهي تأتي قوية لحوالي دقيقتين أكون خلالها منهكة ولا استطيع الحراك ثم تختفي لحوالي دقيقتين أيضاً ومن طبعي أنني لا أصدر صوتاً حين أتألم .


امرأة في سواد
وفجأة مع أذان المغرب رأيت امرأة ترتدي عباءة سوداء مع أنني لم أتمكن من تحديد أية ملامح لها ولكن ما لفت نظري أن لديها أصابع بيضاء وطويلة جداً وكان هذا كل ما رأيته منها، أخذت تتكأ على جسدي لتدلكني إلى أن خفت آلامي، ومن ثم غيرت اتجاه نومي وغطتني بلحافي و ربتت على كتفي ورأسي ثم اختفت ! ، كنت مذهولة لما جرى ولكن التعب انهكني فنمت ولدى إستيقاظي زال عني كل الألم ولكن فوجئت بخروج قطعة لحم مني، ادركت ان العملية كانت عملية اجهاض !

بقع بنفسجية
حسبت حينها ان أمي احضرت لي طبيبة وهي من دلكتني واخرجت الجنين ، لكن امي نفت ذلك وأكدت بأنها لا تعلم شيء عن آلامي وقت الغروب ، وصفت لأمي المرأة وسألنا الخادمات إن كن رأين أي شخص دخل علينا فنفين ذلك وخاصة أن الأبواب كانت محكمة الإغلاق، زوجي خاف علي لما أخبرته بما جرى وزاد قلقه عليه ، في حين أن أخي اتهمني بالتخيل او الهلوسة بسبب الآلام ولكن أثبت صحة كلامي بوجود أثار التمريخ على جسمي حيث كان التدليك قوياً لدرجة ان المخلوقة التي جاءتني تركت بقعاً بنفسجية اللون على جسمي،وكانت البقع موزعة على كتفي وبطني وركبتي، بقيت البقع على جسمي طوال شهر كامل ثم اختفت ، ولما سألت الطبيبة عن البقع قالت لي بأنها تبدو ضربات شخص اتكأ عليك .. مثل كدمات وأوضحت بأن البويضة كانت بالأساس ضعيفة عندي وهرمون تثبيت الحمل قليل في جسمي وهذا هو الذي احدث الاجهاض .

راحة غريبة
كل ما أعرفه عن تلك التجربة الغريبة أنني كنت واعية متيقظة عندما أتتني تلك المرأة الغريبة لأنني كنت أسمع صوت اختي وهي تكلم صديقتها لكنني لم استطع مناداتها لضعفي وآلامي حينها ، وما يثير إستغرابي أنني ارتحت كثيراً لحضور تلك المخلوقة وكأنني كنت أنتظرها ، شعرت براحة غريبة لا توصف ولم أشعر بفزع منها، كانت حنونة جداً وكنت أفكر حينها بأنها ربما تكون طبيبة شعبية او ما شابه ، إذ دلكت جسمي بالكامل وركزت على بطني حيث زادت قوة الضغط وكأنها تعتصر شيء من بطني وتنزله ومن قوة ضغطها على بطني ، كانت تضع رجلها فوق رجلي وأعتقد أن هذا ما أحدث بقعة بنفسجية كبيرة على ركبتي لم تذهب حتى الآن كذلك لم أشعر ببرودة يديها ، كانت فوقي وأنا مستلقية على ظهري ويبدو أنها تركز على بطني رغم أنني لم أستطع من تحديد ملامحها لأنني كنت منشغلة بألمي ولأنها أيضاً كانت طويلة ولم ألاحظ أظافر على أصابعها ، ومع أنني أتساءل عن حقيقة تلك المخلوقة أو الشيئ إلا أنني اعتقد بانها تعرفني فهي ساعدتني وأكن لها المحبة وأتمنى بأن أقابلها يوماً ما لأسألها عن هويتها.

قدرات غير عادية
بعد الحادثة أصبحت أتنبأ بالغيب بشكل مخيف إلى درجة أن بعض الناس من حولي أصبحوا يرتابون لأمري لذلك عاهدت نفسي على إلتزام الصمت حتى لو كنت أعلم بما سيحدث.. وكذلك أصبحت أرى أنوار غريبة حولي ، كالشرر الأبيض ولكن في اوقات محددة.

لا أؤمن بالجن أو السحر
موضوع الجن لا يدخل مزاجي ، فعادة ما أفسر حالات المس بالجن على أنها حالة نفسية او خلل في العقل الباطن .صحيح أنني لا أؤمن بوجود الجن ولكن أؤمن بوجود مخلوقات غيرنا ربما هي من نسميها بالجن او الملائكة او الأرواح او المخلوقات الفضائية ، وفي إعتقادي الشخصي ( ربما يكون ضرباً من الخيال) أرى أن لتلك المخلوقات تردداً (ذبذبة) يختلف عن ترددنا نحن بني البشر لذلك لا نستطيع رؤيتها إما بسبب سرعتها الزائدة او لبطئها الزائد ، ولكن احياناً يظهرون لبعض البشر في ظروف معينة وهي قبائل مختلفة منها الجيد ومنها الخبيث على غرار بني البشر تماماً ، وبالنسبة للسحر أرى أنه مجرد عمليات حسابية في علم الارقام بطريقة معينة تحدث تقلبات في المحيط لكن يمكن فك شفرته ولكن لا اؤمن بفعله كسحر ، ونشأت في محيط أسرة متعلمة ومثقفة ولا توجد مثل هذه الاشياء حولنا.

وأخيراً ...أحمل ماجستير في الهندسة وأنا ربة منزل وسعيدة في حياتي الزوجية وعندي ولد والحمد لله مثل القمر وأما موضوع الحمل فأتركه على الله لا مشكلة لدي إن حملت ام لا فهو موضوع لا يؤرقني، فحين علمت بحملي فرحت وولكن عندما سقط حملي حمدت الله .

----------


## $فراولة حلوة$

روعة القصص اكشن من الخاطر

----------


## lolitaa

شيااااااااااااااااكم وقفتوا يالله هاتو قصص رعب !!!!!!!!!!!
وييييييييييييينكم ؟؟

----------


## حفيدة المل

> شيااااااااااااااااكم وقفتوا يالله هاتو قصص رعب !!!!!!!!!!!
> وييييييييييييينكم ؟؟


البركة فيج الغاليه يالله ظهري الي عندج ماشاء الله القصص الي تقولينها رعب بانتظار المزيد منج حبوبة

----------


## عطر الكلام

بسم الله 

سكنهم مساكنهم

----------


## $فراولة حلوة$

يالله اب اب اب اب 

نتريا قصصكم

----------


## Ms anime

امم بخبركم سالفه في شهر ثمانيه و تحديد بشهر رمضان كنت اتدرب في قطاع حكومي وكان مرات ما يكون عندنا شغل بس تخيلوا ادام الصبح هب شبعانه رقاد , فكان عندنا غرفه برع المبنى و كانوا الموظفات يصلون فيه وكان داخله حمام , المهم انا داومت الصبح عقب سرت الغرفه عسب انام شوي و انا نايمه كان نومي خفيف او بالاحرى تقدرون تقولون اني كنت انش وانام اكثر من مره , وانا يوم كنت بين النوم واليقظه شفت كانه في حرمه في الغرفه كانت تحبي مثل الياهل بس بشكل سريع , يوم كانت تحبي كانت تدور بسرعه وعقب شفتها يايه صوبي قمت و نشيت بسرعه وانا متروعه وطلعت من الغرفه , ساعات اقول يمكن انا حلمانه بس ساعات احس انها صدق بس من اتذكر السالفه اتروع ما ادري ليش^^

----------


## الجرح H

للرفع

----------


## * ام خماس *

> امم بخبركم سالفه في شهر ثمانيه و تحديد بشهر رمضان كنت اتدرب في قطاع حكومي وكان مرات ما يكون عندنا شغل بس تخيلوا ادام الصبح هب شبعانه رقاد , فكان عندنا غرفه برع المبنى و كانوا الموظفات يصلون فيه وكان داخله حمام , المهم انا داومت الصبح عقب سرت الغرفه عسب انام شوي و انا نايمه كان نومي خفيف او بالاحرى تقدرون تقولون اني كنت انش وانام اكثر من مره , وانا يوم كنت بين النوم واليقظه شفت كانه في حرمه في الغرفه كانت تحبي مثل الياهل بس بشكل سريع , يوم كانت تحبي كانت تدور بسرعه وعقب شفتها يايه صوبي قمت و نشيت بسرعه وانا متروعه وطلعت من الغرفه , ساعات اقول يمكن انا حلمانه بس ساعات احس انها صدق بس من اتذكر السالفه اتروع ما ادري ليش^^


صدق رووووع 00بسم الله

----------


## ام الغالي08

اللهم سكنهم بمساكنهم
عاد انا اليوم بروحي وريلي بالدوام 
عفوك وسترك ياربي  :Frown:

----------


## ام حروبي

روعـــــــه

----------


## كريزي مون

سوالفكم حلوه وتخوف خخخخخ
بقولكم عن سالفه استوت يوم كنا ساكنييين في بيتنا الشعبي الجديم...في مره كنت راقده وفيي نص الليل على الساعه ثلاث تقريبا..وانا في عز رقادي..اسمع صوت اخويه وصوت ربيعه يتحرطمون ما ادري شو يقولون..انا استغربت 
شو السالفه ..؟شو بلاه اخويه شو يسوي ورى حجرتي...لانه صوتهم كان ياي من ورى حجرتي..؟وعقب ما صحصحت زين..تأكدت انه هذا مب اخووويه ولا ربيعه....لغتهم غريبه..كانهم يرطنون..والله هاذاك اليوم جاستني بروده في جسمي..وتميت اتنافض..اعوذو بالله منهم...وسبحان الله نفس صوت اخوووويه بالضبط.

----------


## الجرح H

فوووووق

----------


## lolitaa

كتبت كذا قصة بس مادري وين راحن !!!! ام يحيى وام خماس وباقي البنات وييييييييييييييييينكم !!؟؟
على فكره قصص( اونه ) بصراحه تجنن في البارت السادس تسلمين يالغالية

----------


## براءة1

مااااااااامي شو هالقصص ياربي تهز البدن خخخ
صدق شي قصص اعوذ بالله قريتها وماقدرت انساها بناااااااات  :Frown: 

بخبركم بقصتي :

مرة من المرات كنت رايحة مع امي نزور يدي الله يرحمه ف بيته ومححححححححححححححححححححححد فالبيت الا هو نايم عالفراش ..
يلسنا صوبه و سمعنا خالتي تضحك بصوت عااااااااااالي .. بعدين انا فتحت عيووووني @[email protected] oppppps قلت حق امي شو هالصوت خالتي موب فالبيت كانت فالدوام.. وامي تأكدت من الغرفة اللي هي تنام فيها انها مو موجوده فالبيت من الاساس..

شردنااااااااااااااا انا وامي وكل وحده شلت نعالها اكرمكم الله وطلعنا ..

هاليوم ماقدرت انساه  :Frown:  خفت وايد

----------


## lolitaa

مرحبا بنات انا كتبت لكم هالسالفه بس مادري ليش السيرفر كان معلق وضاااااااعت كلها وكنت كاتبه واايد برد اكتبها مره ثانية 
المهم هذي سالفة انا وعدتكم فيها اني اكتبها لكم وهيه طويله 
طبعا السالفه واقعيه ومن الامارات ومن كذا سنه لوحده بنت كانت ضحية فعل ساحر
بدايتها

الله يسلمكم هذي وحده جميلة جدا من بنات الامارات شخصيتها قويه وحبوبه وجريئة ماشالله عليها وبعد مب من كبرها عمرها 22 سنه ذاك الوقت الله رزقها بولد الحلال اللي حبها وحبته ,, يشهد الله انها كانت ملكة جمال وهيه واقفه على الكوشه كانها عروس نازلة من السما الكل تخبل عليها ماشالله المهم انتقلت لحياة جديده وراحت عن بيت ابوها لبيت ريلها المعرس اللي هوه ريلها عنده اهل وايد في عمان وحب المعرس يشل حرمته لعمان عشان يعرفهم فيها ,, في القمر اللي خذها ,, جهزت اغراضها وشنطها على اساس بيباتون هناك على فكره المعرس عنده ناس كبار يعرفهم هناك وكانت احلى فيلا تترياهم عشان يباتون فيها ,, طبعا شلوا اغراضهم وتوكلو على الله في الخط يسولفون ويضحكون لين ماوصلوا المكان اللي فيه اهله ,, تعرفون هناك كيف عاداتهم كلهم ييلسون مع بعض الرياييل مع الحريم مب مثلنا كلن له ميلس لازم يقعد فيه ,, طبعا البنت عروس كانت انيقه في اللبس والعباه كلها تطريز باحلى الالوان فوق هذا كان المكياج فوووووووووووول والعدسات لاعبات دور والرموش يعني كانت تخبل ماشالله عليها وعااد عند منوه ,, هل عمان اللي هالاشياء كلها مايعرفونها لامكياج ولا رموش ولا عدسات ,, على فكره حياة اهله كانت بسيطه مع انهم ناس معروفين 
دخل المعرس ويا حرمته على الاهل كانو كلهم متيمعين سلمت عليهم وسولفت وياهم وتمت تضحك لهم وطولت في اليلسه وعقب تعشو رباعه ولكن في حد كان بينهم قلبه اسود وحط البنت في راسه وللاسف كان سااااحر ,, حسبي الله عليه ليوم الدين ,, بس شوفن بنات انتبهن انه هذا كله بسبب عدم تحشم الحرمه وكشختها الزايده وعدم تحصينها لعمرها وبعد ماكانت مواظبه على الصلاه ترا حتى حشمة الوجه للمراه تجنبها بلاوي مب مشاكل ,, وانا اقول هالسالفه لاني عشت وياها في هالشي اللي صار لها وشفت شوف عيني شي لايمكن انكم تتخيلونه مهما وصفت لكم غير يوم تشوفونه بالعين بس بحاول قد ما اقدر اني احكي لكم بالتفصيل 

بداية الرعب 

عقب ماتعشوا كلهم وتاخر الوقت سلموا المعاريس على الاهل وركبوا سيارتهم بيردون صوب الفيلا ,, الفيلا كانت عباره عن دورين في وسط مزرعه كلها نخيل ومافيها حد غير العمال والحارس وكانت مجهزه لهم من قبل ,, اول مادخلوا المزرعه تموا يتمشون فيها شوي شوي المعرس كان يراوي العروس الشجر اللي فيها غير النخل ومبطله دريشتها ,, فجاه ظهرلها ثلاث كلاب كبار سود صوبها ويطالعنها وتمن ينبحن بصوت واايد عالي وتصرخ العروس باعلى صوت من الخوف وكلما كانت تصرخ كلما كانت الكلاب تنبح بصوت عالي اكثر وتظهر انيابها والمعرس ماعرف شو يسوي ,, فجاه صخت العروس وسكتت تمت مثل اللي سرحاااااااااان ومعقده جفونها يعني مثل المعصب وعيونها واقفه ماترمش والمعرس بلاج شوفيج ,, يالله ماعليه وصلنا البيت ,, طبعا هو اللي نزلها من السياره ومسكلها من كتفها ومشاها لين فوق وهيه ملامح وجهها كانت جاااااااااامده مايرمش لها طرف وعينها واقفه ولاترد على ريلها وكله اطالع سيده تحت ,, المهم حاول انه يخليها تنام ونام هو بعد ,, على فكره ريلها قوي في هالسوالف وشكل امه مسويتله شي عشان ماحد يضره يعني تحصين ,, وصبح عليهم الصبح وقام المعرس من النوم واول شي شافه كانت العروس قاعده على الكرسي وصاده عنه ملامحها كانت جامدة يعني مافيها اي تعبير وعينها واقفه ماترمش كلمها ليش قاعده جذيه ردت عليه بدون ماطالعه انا يوعانه ,, نزل على طول ويابلها برتقال كان محطوط تحت في الصاله حطه جدامها ونسى ماياب سكين عشاان يقطع لها ,, وهو راد اول ماشافها كانت ماسكله اااخر حبة برتقال وتاكلها بشراهه مثل ماناكل نحن التفاح يعني كانت تاكله بقشاره ,, هنيه وقف المعرس وعرف انه السالفه كبيره وفيها لبس وجن قرر انه يروح لاخته العوده في وحده من امارات الدوله ,, حبيباتي بكمل لكم بعدين والله وقتي ضيق متى ما قدرت بكمل بس بعده الرعب مابتدى ,,

----------


## lolitaa

نكمل 

المعرس قرر يلجا لاخته الكبيره كانت معرسه اخته ومستقره في اماره غير امارتهم ,, المهم قبل مايوصل عندها خبرها بكل شي وشو ممكن يكون صايب العروس ,, وصلوا عند الاخت ودخلت العروس عند اخته ولاكان حد قاعد جدامها الويه بدون ملامح ومبطله عيونها وسرحاانه ,, حاولت معاها الاخت تكلمها وتعرف شو فيها وبشو حاسه عشان تساعدها او على الاقل تعرف شوفيها ,, المعرس راح يقعد عند ريل اخته ويتريا اخته شو بتخبره او حتى شوتتوقع فيها ,, العروس قاعده في الصالة وتمت اطالع الصالة فوق وتحت وطالع العيال وردت اطالع اخت ريلها وهيه صاخة ونظراتها غريبه يعني فيها مثل الابتسامه الخبيثة ونظراتها بطيئة وتركز وهيه ساكته ,, عطوها تشرب ماي زخته وشربته بشراهه تقول من شهر مب شاربه ماي ,, طبعا البنت اكيد انكم استنتجتوا هذا اللي فيها كله ليش ؟ الساحر الله يسلمكم طرش عليها ثلاث من عنده عشان يسحرها ومتى مابغاها يقدر يوصللها وين ماتكون ولين الحين هيه ملبوسه واللي فيها هو يتصرف بهالشكل وياكل ويشرب بهالطريقة المخيفه ,, المهم ياهم الليل وهم بعدهم موجودين عند اخت المعرس على اساس باجر يردون لاهلهم ,, نرد لاخت العروس طبعا لبست لبس شبه عاري وتمت قاعده عند العروس مب طايعة تبدل ثيابها والمعرس قاعد في الميلس ,, تخيلوا يت اخت المعرس تبا تدخل العروس للغرفة عشان تنام وتطمن عليها واقفات عدال بعض ,, جان تبتسم العروس ابتسامه خبيثة وتمت تنقل نظرات عيونها ابتداء من يبهة الاخت لين خشمها وحواجبها وعيونها يعني كل عضو تمت تركز فيه دقيقتين او ثلاث وتزيد في الابتسامه وعقب شلت ايدها ومسحت على ذراع اخت المعرس وقالتلها بصوت بطئ ولسان ثقيل : انتيييييييييييي حلللللللللللوه فجاه الاخت يت تبا تشرد وصرخت ماحست الا بالعروس تمسكها وتضربها وشوي ايون الرياييل وفجوا بينهم كانت العروس تلهث بقو ونظراتها مركزه على الاخت وماكانت تصد لاي حد ثاااني بالمره وويهها كان جامد بالقو حتى مقلة عيونها سبحان الله كبيرة مب عاديه يعني اللي يشوفها على طول يقول هذي مب طبيعية ,,, تمت العروس تثوووووووووور تهييييييييييج واطلع صوت فظيييييييييع ماقدرولها شلوها وودوها مستشفى في الامارة عشان يعطونها مهدئ ,, اول ماعطوها وبصعوبه شلوها وماسكينها ثنين ولاكانه حد ماسكنها من القوه اللي فيها ,, عطوها ابره وعلى طول ترد وتهيييييييييج وتثووووووور وتصارخ وتنفض تمت جذيه فتره والصبح على طول الريال رد وهيه معاه صوب بيت ابوه عشان يخبر امه شويسوي في هالمصيبه اللي صارت ,,, ووصلو المهم بيت ابوه ونزل الحرمه وياه ودخلت مب هيه اللي يعرفونها على طول دخلها الغرفة وراح عند امه واخوانه يخبرهم باللي صار ,, مر عليهم اليوم وهم مندهشين وانجلب البيت كله قران وتحصين وعلامات استفها م على ويوه الكل ,, كيف وليش ومتى و سبحان الله 
العروس ياها الليل وطلعت من البيت وغرفتها مجابلة غرفة اخو المعرس وحرمته ,, تصورو كانت عقب مايرقدون تطلع تمشي من البيت وكييييييييف تمشي ,, شفتوا الشرطة كيف تمشي ؟ يعني الايدين متصلبات ويوم تمشي ترفعهن فوق وترد تنزلهن ,, جذيه ,, والريول كانت بعد ترفعهن واايد فوق وعلى جدام وترد ترفع الثانية ,, في ليلة طلعت وكانت حرمة اخو المعرس ظاهره واول ماشافت العروس تمشي في الحوش صرخت وعلى طول تمسك العروس الحرمة وتضربها وتضربها وهالمره ماحد قدر يبطلها ماسكله فيها بالقو ,, وشوي تبطل العروس ريولها وتوقف وتفصخ عمرها وتمت اطالعهم لانه الكل ظهر ومندهشين مب عارفين شويسوون وعقب طاحت ,, مسكوها ولحفوها ,, لين الحين اهلها مايدرون شوفيها ,, والليله اللي بعدها تم الريال يقفل الغرفة عشان ماتظهر لحد ,, تم كلما يقوم مايشوفها على السرير ,, يدورها وويين يحصلها ؟؟ في الحمام عزكم الله منسدحة كامل في البانيو وماعليها اي شي وحاطه علبة الماكياج في حضنها وتحط من هالالوان على ويهها بطريقة دفشة ولاتعطيه ويه ,, ويكلمها الريال ولا تصد صوبه وتكون جااااااااامده ونظراتها باارده وعينها واقفه ,, هنيه عاد المعرس قرر انه يخبر اهلها وخاصه انه يشتغل في مكان مهم مايقدر انه دوم ياخذ اجازات اكثر من اللازم ,, وداها عند امها وابتدت مرحلة يديده معاهم 
بكملها لكم ان شالله قريب

----------


## lolitaa

شكلي قاعده اكتب حق عمري ويييييييييييييييييييييييييييينكن اختفيتن ,, يوم الا جذا انا مابكمل السالفة واتعب عمري عالفاضي الا يوم اشوف تفاعلكن في المنتدى مايخصني

----------


## صمتي_قرار

أنا موجوده 
دخيلج كملي

----------


## ضاع عمري وراك

نوووووووووووووووووو lolitaa

بليييييييييييييييييييز كملي انا اتابع 

اليوم الخميس بتلاقينهم مستانسين لان اجازه والثانويه خلصوا عندهم عيد

الا نحن قوم الجامعات الحال عادي لوووول

كملي كملي بليييز

----------


## miss.el3amry

كملي بلييييز

----------


## Ms anime

plz kamlie lolitaa

----------


## $فراولة حلوة$

كملي حبوووبة نتريااااج

----------


## إمنوره بيتي

لوليتا اندمجت من الخااااااااااطر بليز كملي

الله يعافيها ويشافيها تغمض يحليلها

----------


## فديت طلتي

لوليتا وينج؟ بليز

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

خخخخخخخخخخخخ يا حليلكم :Smile:

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> كتبت كذا قصة بس مادري وين راحن !!!! ام يحيى وام خماس وباقي البنات وييييييييييييييييينكم !!؟؟
> على فكره قصص( اونه ) بصراحه تجنن في البارت السادس تسلمين يالغالية


انشغلت شوي حبي 



> شكلي قاعده اكتب حق عمري ويييييييييييييييييييييييييييينكن اختفيتن ,, يوم الا جذا انا مابكمل السالفة واتعب عمري عالفاضي الا يوم اشوف تفاعلكن في المنتدى مايخصني


حرام حرام وقسم بالله ما اقدر الفضو ياكل قلبي ابغي اعرف السالفة


الحقووووووووني 
وينج يا بنت 
 :Frown: 

بليز تعالي بتابعج بس تعالللللللللي  :Frown:

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

:Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  
افا :_(

----------


## فديت طلتي

إهئ إهئ خلاص زعلت باخذ اغراضي واروح

----------


## بنت المذكور

لوووووليتا كلنا متاابعين قصتج والاهل والربع يسلموون علييج ويقوولج كملي القصه بلييييييييييز

----------


## براءة1

لوليتاااااااااااااااا كملييييييييييييييي

----------


## lolitaa

الليلة ان شالله لاني في العزبه خخخخخخخخخخخخخ دواكن 
سوري والله الليله على حسابكن بكمل

----------


## Ms anime

لوليتا و فديت طلتي كملن القصص بليز

----------


## رمانهـ

كملييييييييييييييييييييييييي

----------


## lolitaa

اسمحولي فديتكن كنت في العزبة 
يالله بنرد للسالفة ووووين وصلنا 

هيه انا واعوذ بالله من هالكلمة كنت مسافره وماعندي اي فكره عن اللي صاير في البيت عاد انا وصلت من يابوها بيت هلها كملت يومين ,, وصلت البلاد ويابني خويه واول ماركبت عنده اشوف ويهه متغير ومتضايق سالته شوفيك قالي ماشي بس فلانة مب هيه صارلها كذا وكذا ولين الحين ماسوينا لها شي توهم هل ريلها يايبينها عند امها ,, انا رحت عندهم لاني اقرب لها من خواتها واول مادخلت والله يابنات انه البيت فوق تحت دخون لبان واللي يسبح واللي يقرا قراان ومتحجبين وصلاة ,, سبحانك يارب كيف مانعرفك الا وقت الضيق ,, وشفتها فديتها يت حضنتني وسلمت علي لاني غبت عنهم فتره وتمت تسالني عن السفر وشو الجو هناك وكانت على اللي فيها ورده بس التعب اللي فيها مبين في عيونها كانت محمره ومصغره اظن من الصياح ولابسه شيلة صلاة وزليغات مع انه هيه من النوع اللي مب ملتزم بالشيلة ,, ولين هالوقت هيه مب عارفه شوفيها بالضبط ,, وكل اللي في البيت في حالة طوارئ ,, يعني اذا بتقوم تمشي الكل بيتابعها بعيونه لين توصل للمكان اللي هيه تباه ,, بتروح في الحوش ولا عزكم الله بتدخل الحمام وراها بس بدون ماتحس وانا مبطله عيوني وطالعهم ويوم سارت عنا ين الخوات يترابعن ويخبرني والله فلانه استوالها كذا كذا وكانن خايفااااااااااات بشكل ,, المهم انا بت عندهم هاليومين والليلة هذي كانت اول ليلة لي عندهم ,, طبعا اذكر كانت الساعة 2 الفجر يت الاخت الصغيرة ادق الباب بقو علي لاني راقده مع اختهم العوده قمت وياها وخبرتنا انه فلانة قامت من النوم تمشي بروحها ,, طبعا الاخت الوسطى اللي يتنا كانت بايته معاهم وهيه معرسة وعندها عيال بس عشانها يت تبات عندهم ولانها ماكانت تخاف وفي اختين صغار بعد بايتات وكلهن في غرفة وهاذيل خايفات موووت واللي فهمته انه العروس قامت روحها في الليل قعدت اول شي اطالع الغرفة وعلى طول الاخت الوسطى فتحت عينها تشوفها شو بتسوي عقب قامت العروس وظهرت تمشي مثل ماخبرتكم كيف نفس الشرطة ايدها متصلبة وسيده وريلها ترفعها وايد على جدام مادري اذا فهمتوني بس كانت لاصقة في الايدار ,, كان عندهم مثل الممر طويل تمت تمشي بطوله ليين مادخلت اخر غرفة كان فيها حد من اليهال راقد واختها اتابعها بعيونها بدون ماتخليها تلاحظها لين ماتاكدت انها دخلت الغرفة وخشت بين اليهال ,, انا لين الحين ماشفتها ولا ظهرت قلت برايهم يمكن بترقد وبيحلونها بس تميت قاعده اريد اعرف شوبيصير ,, راحت الاخت العوده تشوفها شوتسوي عند اليهال ,,, شافتها قاعده مثل لامة عمرها مثل البردان كيف ينام ومبطله عيونها وطالع بخوف تكلمها ختها ماما قومي نامي عند خواتج قومي يالله وتمدلها ايدها بس هيه رافضة وماكانت تتكلم ابدن ,, يت ختها وشلتها غصب وردتها مكانها ,, الخوات الحلوات اللي داخل مبققات عيونهن وخايفات انا بصراحة ضحكت ,, والله فيه مواقف اتضحك وتبكي بخبركم بهن ,, المهم ولد عمها اللي في عايلتهم ملتزم ووعدهم انه بيتصرف ,,, ذيج الليلة نامت وعندها ختها الوسطى وصبحت الصبح عادي
كانت تصرفاتها انها ماتبا تقعد مع حد كله تبا تقعد روحها ,, كنا قاعدين الظهر في الصالة كلنا نسولف وفي نفس الوقت عشانها ,, يتنا ختها تركض تقول تعالو سرعه فلانة تعبت ,, وااللللله يابنات ما جذبت عليكن انها متوضيه تبا تصلي واقفه تقرا الفاتحة ويثقل لسانها وترد تعيد وتعلي صوتها ويرد يثقل وانا وامها واقفين وراها ووحده من خواتها وامها تقول صلي يامي صلي حاولي ,, وترد تعيد وتقول اللاااااااااااه اكككككككككككبر ويثقل اللسان عقب كلما يت بتركع ماااتقدر مثل اللي يمسكها من عضامها مخلنها خشبة سيده مالها مفاصل وترد تتأو بصوت عالي ااااااااااااااااااااااااه وترد تعاند اللللللللله اككككككككبر والفاتحه وتنسى والله يابنات اني صحت يوم طاحت منهاره تصيح بصوت عالي على السجاده وحضنتها وتصيح بصوت عالي مااااااااااااقدر لااااااااااااااا ماقدر وامها تصيح ماعرفنا شنسوي ,, شليناها وحطيناها على الشبرية ويابت امها المسجل تشغل قران وكلنا داخل عندها وهوه فيها غفت عينها شوي ولللللللللللللكن لانه فيها وهيه راقده كانت اطلع لسانها وتلحس شفايقها وتحيس بوزها فوق وتحت وترص على عيونها واايد يعني اللي يشوفها يعرف انها مب هيه ,, استرااااااااااااااحه ياحبيباتي بس برد اكتب بعد شوي

----------


## lolitaa

انزين وتمت غاافية وعقب يت امها قعدت عدالها ويينا بعد نحن وقعدنا وتمت لين اذن اظن العصر ,, يت امها عشان تصلي يالله ياامي قومي توضي للصلاة ,, بطلت عينها فديت عينها بس كانت مقلة العين السودا والله يابنات غامقة وكبرانه على طول تنعرف انها مب هيه انا هنيه خفففففففففففففففففت تميت مبققه عويناتي سبحااااااااااااانك يااارب ,, تمت تقول لامها اوووووووووفففففففففففف انزين وخالوه تحاول فيها عشان تتوضا وهيه اوووووفففففففف وبعد مالزمت عليها والله يابنات انها قامت شوي شوي وهيه تتاففف وااااايد وسانده عمرها على الايدار تسحب ايديها بعد على الايدار وراها شوي شوي مثل اللي مايريد يسوي الشي وانا اطالع ,, الموقف اللي ضحكني هنيه ,, وصلت عند باب الحمام الله يعزكم ووقفت ودور عيونها فوق وتحت ماتبا تدخل تتوضا ,, شوفو باب الحمام وباب الغرفه نفسها عدال بعض يعني اذا حد بيدخل او بيظهر بيخطف عليها ,, وهيه واقفه ماتبا تدخل خطفت عدالها وحده من الخوات الصغار الخوافات يعني 17 و 19 اعمارهن ,, شاله لحاف تبا تعطيه لخالوه ام العروس كانت قاعده فديتها على الارض تييك العروس وتلطم ختها على راسها من ورا وشتلت شيلتها وكشتها على فوق وتيرعطت مليون مره يعني بلعت ريجها وعيونها طايره ومبطله على الاخر بس مقوية عمرها لين ماوصلت عند خالوه والله اني ضحكت لين مت يوم قعدنا مع بعض لانا شردنا من موقف كانت العروس تركض ورانا هههههههههههههه اوف مواقف صارت ويا الشباب والبنات هههههههههه ,, المهم عقب ماانكفخت الاخت شفتوا العنز يوم ايي حد يبا يزخها تشرد في زاوية وادور اي زاوية عشان تفل جذيه وقفت في زاوية في الغرفة ادور ,, صوب الدريشة لا ,, مابتواحي تشرد وطالع صوب الباب ,, بعد لا ماتقدر لانها واقفه وانا اطاااااااالع مب مصدقه اللي قاعد يصير ,, جان اقوللها ظهري سرعه ظهري ماعليج منها لان العروس ماكانت هيه ماتعرفنا شونقول بس تسمعنا وطالعنا واقفه بعدها جان ترد علي ختها اللي زابنه في زاوية الغرفة قالت لااااااااا ماعليج وهيه تحاول ادور درب للشرده ومستقوية ,, والله اني ميته من الضحك وانا اكتبلكم يت بتشرد وخطفت عدالها وتديييهااا على علبااهااا يعني رقبتها من ورااا وتشغل التووربوووو الاخت الخايفة وسمعت ركيضها برا بعد ماخذت حصتها في الكفخة الثانية ههههههههههههه ,, عقب يا دوري هههههههههههه الكل ركض وراها الا انا عدال خالوه ماشلتني ريولي يعني متفاجاه شو هاللي قاعد يصير صدق ؟!!! والله يابنات انها عقب ماشافت انه الكل ظهر من الغرفه يت صاحت في حضن خالوه مثل الياهل وانا اطالع مب مصدقة ونسيت اني انا روحي اللي بقيت ,, جان تشل عينها صوبي وتمت اطالعني وهيه ساكته ومركزه فيني جان اقول داخلي اووووووه انا بعد لازم اشرد ,, وخالوه ضامتنها وساكته ,, والله يابنات اني قمت على طول ومشيت اريد اظهر واول ماوصلت الباب توني بظهر كفخت بالباب وراي على طول وقفلته ,, ثرها كانت تمشي ورااااااي ,, مادريت ولا جان ايييهاااااااااا طرت ,, قعدنا كلنا في الصالة نترياهم يظهرون وشوي لانها كافخة خالوه فديتها ركبت فوق بطن خالوه ومسكتها وصفعتها لان خالو كانت تبا تشغل قران وتسمعه ,, تمت خالوه محمومه كمن يوم هذا كله في كمن يوم والبيت كله قران والاهل في حالة مستنفره ,, بالباجر يا ولد العم والاخو العود عشان تسمع قران عن طريق السماعات والله يابنات شفت شوف عيني العجب ,,, كان يتغير ويهها بالكامل ,, خالوه تلبسها شيلة وتيلسها في الصالة عقب يدخل ولد العم ويحاول يكلمها عشان تحط سماعات القران واخوها العود وياها ,, يوم تحط السماعات ويبتدي القران تبتدي ايدها تتشنج يعني يستوي شكل ايدها يخوف متخشبه ومتصلبة وكل صبع صوب وعقب فك ويهها يتجدم وحواجبها تستوي مثل اللي معصب واتم اطالع ولد عمها وهيه معصبه فووووووووووول واتم لااااااااااااااااااا لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا بصوت عالي وايد وفيه حشرجة وانا فاجه عيوني وحلجي مب مصدددددددددددددددددددقة شو هذااااااااااااااااااااااا ؟!!!!!!!!!! وعقب تقول راسي راااااااااااااااااااسي يعورني لااااااااااااااااااااا يعور ,, وشوي اتفل على ويه ولد عمها وترد اطالع اللي في الصالة اتفل عليهم وخالوه تقول خفو عليها مب جذيه خفو عليها يا فلااان اللي هوه ولد عمها ,, ويوم كانت اتيي الشيلة على ويهها يقول شلو الشيلة ماشوفكم شلو ,,, 
استراحة

----------


## Stylish 5o5a

@@ يماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااه
الله يعييينهااا صرااااحه تخوووووف قصصصتهااا :S
انا بروحي نفسيتي شرات الزفت استغفرالله وداشه اقرى هالمواضيع والله الله يعينني  :Frown:

----------


## ضاع عمري وراك

الله يعينها بصراحه اللي صار فيها مب شويه

والله يعطيهم العافيه اللي وقفوا وياها وتحملوا كل شي لان هالشي مب سهل اللي صار 

الله يشفيها ويشفي الجميع يارب

----------


## فديت طلتي

اللهم اشفها شفاء تاما يارب العالمين وكن في عونها وعون أهلها وزوجها

----------


## بنت المذكور

وحليلها غمضتني
كملي لوليتااااااا
مااشي بريكاااات كملي

----------


## lolitaa

كانت ترد لطبيعتها عقب مايصرخ على ولد العم من القران ومن ترد لطبيعتها تقوللهم بصوت واطي وتعبان خلاص خوزوا عني انا فلانة خوزوا اوف شلو الشيلة ,, ويبند المسجل ولد عمهاوتطلب ماي واول ماتاخذ كوب الماي تشربه بطريقه دفشة نص الماي في ثمها ونصه في ثبانها جان يقوللهم ولد العم تراه هذا هو اللي يشرب ماظهر ردوا حطو السماعات وترد تهيييج عليهم وتفل في ويوههم وتم اطالع ولد العم وهيه بنفس الويه اللي خبرتكم عنه وتسبه كانت تقوله بصوت كانه لسانها ثقيل انت حماااااااااااااار بتشوف شو بسوي فييييييييييك والله انه اليني اللي فيها كان يهدده جدامنا ويرد يصارخ رااااااااااسي راسسسي ,, ويرد ولد العم عليه انت ضعيف وبحرقك بالقران ,, وانا والله اني مستغربه من الحوار والتحدي اللي بينهم يعني حوار بين اعداء صدق ,, بين انسي وجني ,, لا ويهدد ويتحدى ويتفل فيهم ,, تمت اطلع لسانها لهم وتغايضهم وهيه كله قاعده زاخنها اخوها يعني شي يخليك مبطل عينك مندهش وولد العم عند راسها ويتم يضحك وهو يكلمها انت ولا شي وبتم وراك لين ماتظهر غصبن عنك واتم هيه تضحك باستهزاء والله يابنات انه اللي فيها يتمصخر ويستهزا ويهدد ,,, سبحان الله ,,, عقب طلع منها يشرد من الراس وينزل شكله تحت بس شوفو تراه من طريق الحوار اللي صار حفظ اسم ولد العم وعرف الام منو والاخو والله يابنات انه يطيح في ثبان الام يشرد بها عند الام ويتمسكن مثل الياهل اللي يدلع على اهله ويرمس مثل اليهال ويقول لخالوه بالضبط امييييي ماريد اسمع قراااااااااان راسي يتم يعورني ,, انتي تبين راس بنتج يتعور ؟ امي ماريد اسمع ماماتي ,, والله جذيه كانت تتكلم ببراءه ,, شو خبث وشو مكر كان يسوي سبحان الله وخالوه كانت تقوللها لازم امي تسمعين ومرات تسكت ,,, المهم وياها الليل وحطت راسها عند امها وهيه هلكااااااااااااااانه ومتضايقة من اللي فيها ,, وتحلم ذاك الحلم اللي تشوف فيه انه حرمه يتها وعندها ثلاثة كلاب سود وكبار تنابح وتعزم عليها تقوللها اريد اشتريج ولج كنز مدفون جدام بيت فلانة روحي وشلي حد من هلج بتحصلينه هناك وفي الحلم شردت العروس ماتبا الكنز هذا ,, وقامت من الحلم تصرخ وشلت البيت 
بنات ماقدر اكمل اكثر من جذيه بصراحة اخاف لاني ارد اتذكر كل شي شفته لاني عانيت سنتين من الاحلام والكوابيس
باجر ان شالله

----------


## بنت المذكور

لووليتااااااااا بليييييز كملي نبااااااا سهره حلوه الليله كمليييييي 
دخييييييلج
تحمسيينا وتخلين الفضوول يشتغل وعقب تقولين اخااف
قوي قلبج ياحرمه وكملي 
هئ
هئ

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

:Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 

ربي يجازي كل ساحر وساحرة يارب  :Frown:  

حرام عليهم :Frown:

----------


## ^ روح ^

شو سالفة الحرمة العودة الي برااك ههههههههه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنت المذكور

روووح 
مسااعه كنت رااده من مستشفى الكويتي ونااا اتلفت واطاالع خخخخ ولا ادقق بفريجنااا اقوول اخااف تتجول صووبنااا امييه والله زياااغ 
يعني هي ساحره ولا شو سالفتها؟؟

----------


## ^ روح ^

> روووح 
> مسااعه كنت رااده من مستشفى الكويتي ونااا اتلفت واطاالع خخخخ ولا ادقق بفريجنااا اقوول اخااف تتجول صووبنااا امييه والله زياااغ 
> يعني هي ساحره ولا شو سالفتها؟؟


هههههههههههه يقولون عنها تمشي بسرعة غريبة 
نفس حرمة تانية ريولها نفس الماعز براك وخبرونى عنها حتى ريلي خاااف هههههه يخااف من هالسوافل عكسي وين ماا فيه مقبرة وبيوت مهجورة ارووح ادور عليهم خخخخخخخ

----------


## مرحبا فد

بسم الله 

قصصكن صدق رعب 

كملن لا توقفن بلييييييز

----------


## مرحبا فد

روح

يااااربيييييي 

ريل مااااااعز 

حرام عليييج مطفيه الليت أنا

----------


## ][الزعيمهـ][

> الله يسامحكم انا من متى اجوف الموضوع بس اسويله طاااف مادري ليش البارحه تشجعت وقريت كم من صفحه من الجزء ثاني وياليتني ماقريت كانت حياتي طبيعيه بس من البارحه تغيرت كلها شك وخووووف وانا من الاساس خوافه درجه اولى ....

----------


## ^ روح ^

> روح
> 
> يااااربيييييي 
> 
> ريل مااااااعز 
> 
> حرام عليييج مطفيه الليت أنا


هههههه لا فديتج لا تبندي اليتات 
هيه والله هاي الي سمعته من بنات راااااك واليوم بعد تأكدت ترا راك مليانة يانو حلوين اموت عليهم انا بطلع بالليل بالسيارة عند البحر وطريقراااك عشان اشوفهم بس ما بحصل شي للاسف ان شالله اشوفهم قريبا نيا هاهاهاها

----------


## فارسة دبي

ويه بعدكم يا هالمواضيييع هههههه ...

----------


## ][الزعيمهـ][

احمممممممممم....الصراحه قصصكم وااايد تخوف وأنا عندي بعد كمن قصة عن بيت يدي من صوب أمي:

القصة الأولى:
مرة أمي وهي ياهل كانت اتصيح عند يدتي تبى ماي فـ يدتي راحت المطبخ عسب أتيب ماي حق أمي فأول ما بطلت الليت حد عطاها كف في ويها لانهم كانو راقدين فـ يدتي بندت الليت وعادي خذت الماي وردت لامي.يدتي كووووووول ولا كأنه مستوي شي...خلاص متعوده



القصة الثانية الله يسلمكم:
مرة مرت خالي ويا يدتي يالسين ع السرير ويسولفون والا وهم يسولفون حسوا بالسرير يرتفع ويرد ينزل..كأنهم يالسين في لعبة المشخلة أكيد اتعرفونها اللي في القرية العالمية



القصة الثالثة:
هذي السالفة مب واااايد جديمة يمكن قبل 5 سنوات رقدنا أنا وأمي عند يدتي في حجرة من الحجر اللي في البيت وفي هذا اليوم كنا سايرين رحله وبعدين يوم ردينا فتحنا باب الحجرة الا ونجوف طير في الحجرة ومع أن الدريشة ما كانت مفتوحة والباب بعد ما كان مفتوح.
وبعده بأسبوع بعد كنا رايحين رحله ويوم ردينا جفنا واااايد صخور بس شكلها وااااايد غريبة وكانت الحجرة نفس الحالة الباب والدريشة مب مفتوحين.

[COLOR="red"
القصة الرابعة:[/COLOR
كانت في مرت عم أمي في البيت هذاك اليوم وجافت ولدها طالع للحوش وهو بعد كلمها قالها أنا طالع بس عقب يا ولدها وها المرة صدق قالها أنا طالع عقب هي قالت مب توك كنت برع عقب قالها لا أنا كنت في الحجرة وما رمستج.



ملاحظة:هذا كله في بيت واحد

----------


## إمنوره بيتي

لوليتا كملي

----------


## والله انثىQQ

لوليتا كملي

----------


## سكره الامارات

دوري دوري انا عنديه كذا قصه و البطله انا ^^ و فريش 


اول قصه 

من يومين : 

كالعاااده ع الاب توب سهرانه و مشغله طبعا قران قلت بشوف لي فلم يبت الهارد درايف و بندت القران و يلست اتنقى خلاف الا اسمع صوت صوب الشبريه ! صوت قوي و قريب مب دق لا حد جنه الا يهمهم ,, تروعتتتتت 
شغلت القران ولا شفت فلم خلاف قلت يالله عقب ساعيتن بشوف و شغلت مره ثانيه و اسمعه الصوت و هالمره قريب مني بشكل فضيع هني تروعت 

خلاف ع الساعه 6 الفير سمعت صوت ف الكبت عاد انا احط الاكياس مالين الجمعيه ف الكبت > عزابيه هههه المهم صوت خشخشه داخل قلت الا اتشجع و اشوف شو في بطلت باب الحجره و سرت صوب الكبت و ادور و انبش ولا لقيت شي ,, 







و امسات سهرانه خاري ف الصاله بروحي > ما عندي احد الكل رقوووود الا انا ينيه 

المهم و بعد اشوف فلم رعب و مبنده الليتات و الا شوي اشوف على باب الصاله ( قزاز) اشوف بس شي يمشي هو عاكس يعني ما بين بس ظله هني تروعت و رحت انخشيت ف الحجره 




و دوم لما ارقد عن الصلاه يواعوني الين دوم احلم عنهم هل هذا الشي يعني انه عندي ين مسلمين > امنيتها هههههه 
لانه هالشي يوميا يتكرر معاي يواعوني حق الصلااااااااااااااااه يحبوني ,, ههه 


و لي عوده ,,

----------


## lolitaa

صباحكم ورد وخير ان شالله ,, بالنسبة لعيوز راك شكلها ساحرة واللي فيها يضرون في حال عصبت على حد ,, بس واايد مهم انه الواحد يحصن عمره مب بس من هالسوالف حتى من الامراض اللي تييك عن طريق العين وهذا اللي واااااااااايد منتشر .. يالله شوي وبكمل السالفة

----------


## فديت طلتي

منتظرينج حبوبه

----------


## lolitaa

عقب ماحلمت العروس بهالحلم قامت وشلت البيت بصريخها ويترابعون خوها العود وخالوه اما نحن خيم علينا شي من الخوف ماقدرنا نروح تشوف شوفيها ... وعلى طول حطت راسها على ثبان خالوه ورقدت مثل اليهال رد خوها صوبنا ويكلم ولد عمه يقوله بعده فيها ,,, المهم تمت ايام وهيه على هالحال والبيت كله خوف وكوابيس واحلام ... في يوم كان واحد من الشباب اللي هو اخوي كان قاعد عند خالوه في الميلس يسلم عليها ويتفاول مايعرف عن اللي صاير اول مادخل الحمام دخلت وراه ,, قالي شوفيكم في شي مب طبيعي جان اخبره وهو يغسل ايديه بالماي عقب ماخلصت قالي هاااااااااااااااااه ,, شووووووووووووه .. يالله انا بروح مع السلامة ضحكت عليه لانه بصراحة شي اول مره يصير عندنا .. انزين ولد العم في هالفتره راح اييب مطوع وااااايد قوي وزين من راس الخيمة وفعلا راح هو واخو العروس العود ويابوه ,, تخيلوا اول ماوصل المطوع عند باب البيت يريد يدخل عشان يقرا عليها تمت ريله اليمين ترد روحها على ورا يرد يبا يدخل ويا ولد العم في البيت ترد ريله على ورا ماتبا تدخل ثرهم اللي فيه جن مشايخ مايبونه يدخل ... جان يصد صوب ولد العم والاخو الكبير ,, شووووووتتوقعون فاللهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟ قاللهم السموحه انا ماقدر على اللي في البيت عندكم شوفو حد ثاني ,,, انصعقو ,, اوف ليش ؟؟؟ قاللهم انا بروح يالله مع السلامة ,, تموا يدورون مطوع زين ماحصلو والعروس حالتها تسوء اكثر والبيت مستوي حالة يصعب على العدو واللي في البيت كلهم كوابيس واحلام وكلما حطو القران في ذنها طرت الدنيا بصريخها وتمو اللي في الحاره مستغربين بلاهم العرب بنتهم شو مسويه عشان جذيه يضربونها كل يوم ؟؟ عقب خالوه فهمتهم السالفة عشان مايظلمونهم ,, ويروح بالهم لبعيد ,, ومره من المرات كانت تحاول تصلي العصر ,, تظهر خواتها من الغرفه وتقوللهم بصلي روحو برا وكانت ماتصلي اتم قاعده تقص عليهم وترد وحده من خواتها تقولها يالله ماصليتي ماشفتج تصلين ترد تقولها العروس وهيه معصبة طلعي برا بصلي وعينها واقفة تقوللها يالله بظهر من ظهرت اختها راحت زخت القران وخشت تحت اللحاف في سرير امها ,,, يعني مثل ماتقولون تبا تتحصن فيه وفي نفس الوقت هو فيها عقب دخلت اانا وختها نبا ناخذ كتاب الله عنها دامها تبا تنام يت اختها مدت ايدها عشان تاخذه جان ترد اتجره من ايد اختها بالقو وردت حطت راسها وهيه ساكته ومعصبة بس وييهها كان طبيعي ونحن وقوف عندها عقب شلت بعمرها وظهرت تمشي جدامنا عقب ماحطت القران تمشي شوي شوي ولابسة شيلة صلاة وساكته كانت تمشي مثل الملان يوم يمشي ويسحب ايده على الايدار اللي جمبه ونحن وراها نمشي شوي شوي ... كنا خايفين انها تظهر برا البيت ,, وختها تقولي تراه ياها ,, والله يابنات اني شفتها كيف تنلبس من البداية ,,, وصلت العروس الصالة وقعدت على الكرسي اللي كانت تقعد عليه عشان تسمع قران وهيه عينها على الخدامة كانت تشل القهوه من الصالة وقاعده عادي راكزه ظهرها وعقب شوي شوي قامت تاخذ راحتها في القعده يعني شفتو كيف الواحد يكون ساند على الكرسي ومريح على الاخير مب قاعد سيده جذيه ,, رفعت اصابعها وشوي شوي تخشبن اصابعها وتم كل صبع يروح لصوب عقب يا دور الويه تجدم فكها شوي شوي وعينها جمدت وعقدت جفونها يعني وضعية حواجبها كانها معصبة وتمت اطالعنا واحد واحد وببطئ وتركز واطالع البيت شوي شوي وزاوية زاوية يعني حضرته حضر وتقول ضيف قعد بينا وقاعد يستكشف المكان ,,, سبحاااااااااااان الله مهما وصفتلكم غييييييير يوم يكون الشوف بالعين ويهها كله تغير ,,, استراحه ياحلوين

----------


## حمومية

قصص تخوف ,, بس لي رجعه بعدين

----------


## lolitaa

انا مادري شواللي موعني من الفجر ماطاع اييني رقاد ,, المهم اوف الله لايعودها من ايام على حد بس بنات ارد وانبهكم الصلاااااااااااااااااااااااه صلوها في وقتها والتحصيييييييييييين والله امراض هالعصر من قلة الايمان بس الله يثبتنا ان شالله يالله نرد على السالفة 


طبعا اللي صار انها استلبست وهو حضرته يطالع ويتمنظر ويركز في هالوقت يا ولد العم وحفظ اسمه ,,, بنات شوفو الخبث كيف يزقرولد العم باسمة شو يقوله ,,, بصوت بطئ يعني شوي شوي حبيبي فلاااااااااااان انا احبك يرد ولد العم ويقوله انا ماحبك وبتطلع غصبن عنك وان ماطلعت بحرقك ترد العروس عليه وتقوله انا احبك وتسكت اطالع سيده وترد تقوله فلان انا احبك وشوي تهمهم مادري شوتقول ويرد يعزم عليه ولد العم عشان يظهر وعقب تم يهدد ولد العم بالقراان بس ماطاع ,,, والله يابنات كيف يتكلم على لسانها فكها كان يخوف كله جدام وتطلع لسانها مرات تصخ ومرات ترد تتحاور ويا ولد العم عقب عصبت على فكره عيونها كانت تصغر ومقلة عينها يستوي فيها شي غريب مادري يمكن الحبه الصغيره اللي في نص البؤبؤ تكبر ؟ ماعرف بس عينها تبين ماكانت هيه ,, عدلت قعدتها وحطت ايديها على الكرسي من الجنبين كانها تستعد عشان تركض مسك ولد العم سماعة وحطها على ذنها وهيه تقوله لااااااااا لاتحطه يعور وخالوه واقفه عند راسها وترد العروس تقوله حبيييبي فلااااان انا احبك ,, انا احبك ,,, ويرد ولد العم انا ماحبك ولا الله يحبك وبتظهر عقب جان تصد صوب خالوه وتمت تصيح مثل اليهال وتفج الحلج نفس البيبي امييييييييييي تعالي شلي السماعااااااااااااااااات راسي بيعورني اميييييييييي تعالي ,, انتي تبين راسي يعورني ؟ تبين ؟؟ وخالو تتحسب مسكينه حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل شو هذا ؟؟ وشوي تعصب على الكل وتمت اتفل عليهم واولهم ولد العم وتمت تسبه بلغه مب مفهومه وعقب شو تم يقوووووووووووول اللي فيها ؟ عياااااااااااااااااالك بيموتون وبجتلهم يااااااااااويييييييلك مني انت ياويلك ,, خييييييييبه كيف كانت اطالعه وانا اشوف نظراتها خاطرها اتقطعه بضروسها ,,, وشغلو القران وتمت تصرخ وتصرخ وتصرخ ,, والله يابنات اني اكتشفت ان كلمات الله قويه بشكل ماتتصورونه من قوة الكلام عليه سحبت عمرها من عالكرسي وقعدت تحت سكتت شوي وعقب ردت تضحك باستهزاااااااااااااااااااااااء على القران وويهها كان فيه ضحكة خبيثة يعني عاوية ثمها وتضحك على يمب وعينها ماطالع حد واقفه وكبرانه وتضحك وتضحك بصوت عالي وتتمصخر على القرااااان وعقب سبحان الله تمت تقرا ويا القران كانت سورةالبقرة شغاله وتمت تقراها وهيه اصلا مب حافظتنها ويوم وصلت عند الكلام اللي يوصف جهنم والله يابنات لو شفتو كيف فعل كلمات القران عليه ,, سبحان الله ,, كانت تقول كلمة عذا ب وتنوووووووووووح وااااااااااااااااااااااه وعقب ترد وتقول جهنم وتنووووووووووووووح خوووووووووووووف فيهم من القران مش طبيعي سبحااااااااااان الله وانا كلني علامات اندهاااااااااااااش اطالع بس ما انتبهت الا يوم تمت اطالعني ,,, خيبة ,, على طول تميت اقرا الكرسي وخوز نظراتي عنها وهيه اطالع ويهي عقب صدري وعقب ريولي وانا ارقل من الخوف وقرا وقرا ماحاولت اني اروح عنها او ابين اني خايفة ,,, عقب بند القران وهدت ولاااا طاااع يظهر منها ماقدر له ولد العم ولا الاخو عقب مادري وين ظهرو اييبون حرمة صح تقرا ويقولون انها قوية بايمانها ,,, يا الاخو الثاني يشوف شوالسالفه ويطمن عليها شافها قاعده على الارض متربعه ومب هيه وطالع البيت تقول قاعده في مكان اول مره تشوفه ,,, يا خوها الثاني وقعد على الكرس ويت خالوه عنده وقاعد يقوللها ياامي شو اللي قاعد يصير الحين هذا صدق ؟؟ وخالو تتحسب مسكينه وتذكر الله والعروس قاعده على الارض وطالع البيت واي حد يخظف جدامها اطالعه وتركز فيه من فوق لين تحت لااااااااااويشاركنا في الحديث بعد ,,, الاخو يقول حق خالو وين الشريط يالله شغلوه جان ترد عليه العروس وقالت له شو ؟ هيه عندي وتبتسم له وصد صوبها وقال لاحول ولا قوه في الوقت هذا مادري من وين دخل واحد من اليهال وخطف جدامها جان تمد جسمها على الارض بعد ماكانت قاعده متربعه على الارض وتمد ايدها صوب الياهل تبا تمسكه وراح الياهل عنها وهيه اطالعه وتلاعبه بويهها من بعيد حضرته يحب اليهال شكله ,,, هههههه والله يابنات شي يضحك وشي يبكي ,,, على فكره ماعنده سيطره تاامه على جسمها يعني بصعوبه توقف اذا هو فيها ويحرك جسمها بصعوبه بعد ,,, يانا العصر نتريا هذي الحرمة اللي بتي ووصلت وكانت وحده من الجماعه نعرفها بس انا ماكنت اعرف انها تسوي هالاشيا يعني تقرا على الناس ووصل معاها بعد حد من الجماعه مطوع وريال كبير ودين مسكين ,, وكان ولد العم معاهم والاخو العود دخلو الميلس وكانت هيه بخير بس يبون يعزمون عليه انه يظهر ولايضرها ابدن ,,, في نفس الوقت وصلت عمتي وبنتها وقعدنا كلنا في الحوش نبا نسمع شو الل بيصير ,,, دخلو كلهم عندها عقب مالبسوها عباه وستروها وخالوه وياها ,,, على فكره دخلناها غصب ماكانت تبا تروحلهم وكلما تسمع طاري مطوع تضييييييييييييق وتعصب 
وللحلقة بقية

----------


## براءة1

كمليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي

----------


## ام عيون.

لوليتا كملي

----------


## جنـه الــورد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لوليتا شوهالفلم الرعب اميييه 

ذكرتيني بفلم ايميلي روز 

ماتوقعت جي لهالدرجه صدق يستوي بالواقع

كملي دخيلج !

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

طيب ريل العروس وينه من هذا كله ؟

----------


## مرحبا فد

> احمممممممممم....الصراحه قصصكم وااايد تخوف وأنا عندي بعد كمن قصة عن بيت يدي من صوب أمي:
> 
> القصة الأولى:
> مرة أمي وهي ياهل كانت اتصيح عند يدتي تبى ماي فـ يدتي راحت المطبخ عسب أتيب ماي حق أمي فأول ما بطلت الليت حد عطاها كف في ويها لانهم كانو راقدين فـ يدتي بندت الليت وعادي خذت الماي وردت لامي.يدتي كووووووول ولا كأنه مستوي شي...خلاص متعوده
> 
> 
> 
> القصة الثانية الله يسلمكم:
> مرة مرت خالي ويا يدتي يالسين ع السرير ويسولفون والا وهم يسولفون حسوا بالسرير يرتفع ويرد ينزل..كأنهم يالسين في لعبة المشخلة أكيد اتعرفونها اللي في القرية العالمية
> ...



ترا اليدات كلهن جذه اونهن متعودات عالبن وعاادي يتعايشن معاهم

وااااااي مقوى قلبها الحمد لله يت على صفعه ما تمادوا وياها وايد 

ترا أهل البيت حسب كلام يدتي ما يظرون بس يظهرون عادي وتشوفينهم

او اذا انزعجوا يسون شرات ما هاييل سووا مع يدتج

بس ما يتلبسون

الله أعلم تدرين اليدات خبره بها السوالف

بسم الله علينا الله يحفظنا

----------


## مرحبا فد

> هههههه لا فديتج لا تبندي اليتات 
> هيه والله هاي الي سمعته من بنات راااااك واليوم بعد تأكدت ترا راك مليانة يانو حلوين اموت عليهم انا بطلع بالليل بالسيارة عند البحر وطريقراااك عشان اشوفهم بس ما بحصل شي للاسف ان شالله اشوفهم قريبا نيا هاهاهاها


ههههههه يا شريييره 

ما عليج انتي بس كملي 
قصصج ولوليتا زيااااغ 

متااابعه

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

لوليتا بنتظارج

----------


## lolitaa

انزين ياحلوين ههههههههه جذيه ماقدر اظهر من البيت مرتبطه فيكم عشان اخلص السالفة بس طويلة بعدها وانتم صبروا علي حليلي 

المهم العروس دخلت الميلس وهيه مثل اللي غضبان وكارهه كل اللي داخل كانت لابسة العباه ومتغشية عن الريال حتى زليغات كانت لابسة وانا وعموه وبنتها خاري ,, بدو يقرون القران على الحرمة مب العروس عشان اظن فيها مشايخ كبار مسلمين ويبونهم يتفاهمون وياه عشان يعزمون عليه ويظهر منها ,,, طبعا الحرمة استلبست وظهروا اللي فيها على طول تاثرت العروس وظهر اللي فيها واالللللللللله يابنات انه صراخها مثل القطوه اللي تتضارب ويا قطوه ثانية بس عاالي واايد انا اسمع وطالع برا صوب الدروازه يعني باب البيت اللي برا اقول في خاطرية اكيد حريم الحاره بيين الحين يتحرن شي مستوي من كثر ماصوتها كان عالي بشكل غريب واسمع الحرمة تعزم بصوت عادي والعروس تكاااابر وتفح وترد تنافخ وتصارخ شوي شوي طاحت الغشوه كانت تبا تتعرى جدامهم وتعاندهم بقو وكلها حقد ,,, عاااااد انا مت من الخوف وزخيت في عموه يوووووووووووم تغير صوتها والله يابنات مازدت عليكم انه صوتها استوى غليظ يخوف مثل اللي نسمعه في الرسوم صوت الوحش وتصارخ عليهم وتعاند ,,, عقب تقوم العروس وتعفد فوق الحرمة واللي فيها وتعطيها صفعه حاولو يزخونها وظهرت الحرمة وتموا الرياييل يقرون وهيه تصارخ وتزقر اميييييييييييي تعااااااااااااالي شوفي بتنج انتي ماتحبيني وتسب امها وتسب طبعا هوه اللي يسب ,, ظهرت الحرمة وعلى طول سارت البيت شكلها تعبت ماقدرت عليها ,,, اللي فهمته يابنات انه اللي فيها ماااااارد من مردة الشياطين اخطر نوع من يني عادي واسمه سلطان هو اللي معذبنها من غير الاثنين الباقين ,, تذكرون تراهم ثلاثة ,,, بس سلطان اللي كان ملعوزنها لا وقال انا نصراني كااااااااافر وقالهم اني اباها حقي وبتزوجها ومابخليها لو شو ماتسوون طبعا اللي خلاه يرمس الحرمة كانت العروس تتحداها ,,, طلعت تعبانة ويهها احمر وعيونها قطع دم من الصياح والصريخ ومصدعه فوق هذا منهاره من اللي قاعد يصير لها تغيب عن الوعي وفجاه تقوم تشوف رياييل زاخينها ,, كانت مواقف ماتقدر تتحملها ومب مستوعبتنه ,, المهم دخلتها خالوه وتمينا نحن في الحوش نذكر الله ,,, يوم يا الليل شو تتصورون صااااااااااااار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اللي في العروس بكبره راح للحرمة ومسكها من رقبتها وقاللها اللي فيييييييييييج نقطة في بحري خلج بعييد والله يابنات انه الحرمة قالت لنا اللي صارلها وقالت الله يعينكم ,,, وطلعت من الموضوع بالمره ,,, وتمت تهييييييييييج وتثوووووووور بروحها ماحد قدر لها ,,, حاول ولد العم يدور مطاوعة قويين وسمع عن واحد كان يبا يروح اييبه حقها وكان موجود في البيت هوه وخالوه وواحد من خوانها وانا ,,, كانت هيه يالسة في غرفة خواتها مادري خواتها اظن ظهرن من البيت عند حد من الاهل لان البيت كانت حالته بصراحة متعبه للاعصااااااااااااااب على الاخر ,,, المهم يتها الحالة مره ثانية زقرتنا خالوه ودخلنا عليها اخوها وعقب ولد عمها وعقب انا واقفين فوق راسها وكانت هيه على الارض قاعده وفارده ريولها كانت اطالعنا وتفل علينا واتم اطلع لساااااااانها وتسويبه حركات حتى بشفايفها ,,, شوي وتمت اطالع صوب بس تحت يعني عدال خاصرتي كان في حد واقف عدالي وتمت تقول انننننننننننننننت حممممممممممممار ,, لا اننننننننننت حمااااااااااار وترد عصب اكثر وتقوله انننننننننننننننت اقوووووووووووووولك اننننننننت ,,, انا هنيه نشف دمي بالكااااااااااااااااااامل منووووووووووه واقف عدالي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ قالي ولد عمها وقفي ولا تتحركين خلج عادي بس ابدي حصني عمرج وتميت اقرا وانا اتسرط مادري كم مره وارقل على الكيف وعقب تغيرت نظرة العروس وشكله اللي هيه تتهازب وياه وقف بيني وبين ولد عمها ويتسااااابون ,,, اظن واحد من الجن اللي موجودين في البيت شافه وتم يسبه وترد عليه العروس وتسبه حتى ترد العروس تقوله انت غبييييييييي مب انا وتمت تصد صوب ولد العم تقوله فلاااااااااان شوفه قاعد يسبني وعقب تمت اطالع صوب الباب وتسبه وترد تسبه لين مااظن انه روح ,,, يعني كانو هناك مجموعه بوقفتنا هاذيج ,, انا مااظن انه في حد مرت عليه هالمواقف بصراحة شي يخليك يعني مندهش عمرك كله ,,, شوهاذااااااااااااا انا ماااااااصدق شواللي قاعد يصير ووييييين وصلنا ؟؟ عقب يت خالوه وقالت لولد العم يالله بنروح نييب المطوع ,,, طبعا محد في البيت بس انا واخوها ,, جان يوصينا ولد العم عليها نمسكها ومانخليها روحها لين ماييب المطوع هوه وخالوه ,,, انا ريولي سااااااااااااااااااااااااااابت ,, انا بمسكها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ تم قلبي يدق ويدق بقو من الخوف وخوها بعد نفس الشي خوااااااااااااااف وبعد ماكان ملتزم بالصلاه ,,, المهم طلع ولد العم وتمينا نحن اخوها دار وراها وزاخ ايدينها بالقو من ورا يعني هيه كانت قاعده على الارض وهو قاعد وراها وماسك ايدينها ولافنهن وراها وماسكنهن وهيه عاطتنه ظهرها اظن عرفتو كيف ,, وانا كنت في الواجهه ياااااااااااقلبي مادري كم مره تفلت في ويهي ههههههههه فديتها والله ,,, كان اخوها يضحك علي ومره يعصب ,,, مرات ترد هيه ومرات لا اتم تعاندنا كنت انا ماسكتنها من ريولها كانت هيه فاردتنهن على الاخر ,,, رفعت ويهها صوبي وتمت تتامل حضرة جنابي ويووووووووووم تبتسم كنت اموووووووووووووت سبحان الله كيف نظرااتها كانت خبيثة جنها تتطنز علي بنظراتها عقب سبحان الله سالتني قالت لي انتي فلانة قلت لها هيه فديتها سكتت وردت طالعت تحت وردت طالعتني وتفلت في ويهي وطلعت لي لسانها عقب استقوت تبا تضارب انا مت بطلتها وانخشيت صوب اخوها في خاطرية متى بييوووووووووووون قوم خالوه ,,, جان يمسكها خوها عقب ماهيه رقدت بالكامل على الارض يا خوها فوقها ومسكها من ايدها اتم تسبه وهو يقوللها خزااااااااااااااك الله خزااك الله وانا ميته من الخوف وقوله شو خزاك الله ؟؟ ويرد يقولي الحين لو ماحد يا بفل ههههههههههههه والله ميتين من الخوف ونبا نضحك على فكره كان ماسكنها في نفس الوقت كانت ريولها موجهنها صوب الباب في حال بغى يفل يكون جاهز ,,, المهم يا ولد عمها وخالوه يايبين مطوع بعد نفس الشي شلوها غصب الميلس وبدا المطوع يقرا وتمت تصااااااارخ وتهييييييييييييييج تبا تضرب المطوع ونحن نصيح ماحد قدرلها واي مطوع يظهر من البيت مايرد شوهذا ؟؟ في ذاك اليوم تيمعن كل خواتها حتى العوده اللي كانت بعيد موجوده ,, المهم كنا كلنا قاعدات في الصالة يمكن ثمان وكانت هيه في الميلس تصارخ وتثور عليهم وتسبهم ,, الموقف اللي يذبحني من الضحك ههههههههههههههههههه هوه ,,, طلعت من الميلس ماقدرو يمسكونها وكانت ثاااااايرة وفيها غضب مب طبيعي وكانت تلهث من التعب كانها كانت تركض من اسبوع وويييييييييييييين يت ,, صووووبناااااا ههههههههه تمت تربع ورانا هههههههههههههههه تخيلو الموقف ,, ختها العوده انسانة وقوره ورزين خلتها ذاك اليوم مثل الياهل تربع في البيت هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه والله لوعندي جان ضحكتو وايد ,, لين زربتنا داخل غرفة هههههههههههههه,, بخبركم الموقف بالتفصيل الممل ,,, اوف الله لايعودها من ايام ,, المهم دخلت علينا الصالة ونحن قاعدات نسبح ونذكر الله وختها العوده بعباتها متحجبه وعندها مسباحها وشنطتها فثبانها انسانه وقوره فديت عيونها وكبيره في السن ,,, تمت اطالعنا وكلها شرر وغضب تمت شوي شوي تتقرب صوبنا ,, خواتها الصغار على طول تمن يلزن على ورا عقب وقفن يبن يركضن واول ماوقفن راحت صوبهن تمشي بس كيف تمشي وحتى يوم تركض بنفس الطريقة مثل ماخبرتكم نفس الشرطة فارده ايدينها وعلى جنب وريولها على جدام بس كانت خطوتها وايد واسعه ويركضن خواتها وتركض وراهن وويين راحن في الغرفه اللي كنت ابات فيها وسكرن الباب وردن علينا ونحن كلنا وقوف فاجات العين والحلج جان تزخ فيني ختها العوده زختني من كندورتية عند الرقبه بقو ماقدرت اتنصخ جان اركض انا وركضت ختها العوده وراي وتمت تربع ورانا على طول ذيج الصالة سايريييييييين راديييييييييين وختها جني اشوف عيونها مبطلاااات على الاخر من الخوف ودخلنا نفس الغرفه وسكرنا الباب عقب ردت للباقين من خواتها بعد كبار وتربع وراهن وتربع وهن يربعن وبعد دخلن نفس الغرفة وسكرنا الباب ,,, استوينا كلنا في نفس الغرفه وهيه عند الباب ادقه بالقو افتحواااااااااااا حرام عليكم افتحووووووووووو الباب وتمن خواتها يصيحن وكلهن ملتمات على الباب وهيه افتحن البااااااااب انا اختكن افتحن مافيني شي وتصييييييييييييح اتقطعت قلوبنا ونحن نسمعها ,,, وعقب وحده منهن قالت بفج الباب والاخت العوده قطعت لي رقبتي وهيه زاخه فيني تبا انزلها من البلكونه ههههههههههههههه وماقدرت المهم فتحنا الباب ,,, ودخلت علينا وردت عصبت وتصارخ علينا 
,,, شفتو الهوش كيف يوم حد يبا يمسكهن يترابعن في جهه وحده ؟؟ جذيه كنا تيي تبا تكلمنا وكنا كلنا ماسكات في بعض ونتحرك من زاويه لزاويه وتمت تصارخ ليش تخافون مني ونحن فاجات عيونا نطالعها عقب بغت تشل تحفه كانت ثقيلة تبا تفرها صوبنا جان ترد عليها ختها الوسطى اللي ماتخاف شوي نحن نحبج يافلانه ,, جان تعصب اكثر تحبوني ؟ انتم تحبوني ؟؟ وشلت شي تبا تفرها فيه جان ترمس ختها العوده لا يافلانة عيب عليج يميه ,, وعقب مشت عنا وظهرت ونحن بعدنا ماسكين في بعض وتنفسنا الصعداااااااااااااااااااااء 
يالله صلاه استراحة يمكن طويله

----------


## ام عيون.

كمللللي لوليتا فدييتج الصراحه قصه تعور القلب

----------


## إمنوره بيتي

يحليلها والله غمضتني من الخاطر

عمان معروفه بهالسوالف من زمان الله يحفظنا ويحفظ اخوانا وخواتنا المسلمين


عاده احنا ماننعطى ويه :d

بانتظار التكمله

----------


## lolitaa

عاد اسمحولي بكمل في الليل لاني بظهر من البيت وبرد في الليل باذن الله تريوووووووووني

----------


## lolitaa

على فكره بالنسبة لسؤال ام يحي الغالية المعرس مثل ماخبرتكم في مكان مايسمح له انه دوم يظهر يعني مب دوام عادي بس كان يتابع علومها بالتلفون واذا قدر ايي ليلة ويرد يعني شور ظهرته مب في ايده وبالنسبه لقعدتها بيت اهلها كان استر لها من انها تقعد في بيت هل ريلها وخوانه هناك

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

والله غمضتني وايد  :Frown:  يارب تشفيها يارب حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

ههههههههه والله وصفج لخواتها ضحكني
الله يعين مسكينة والله حرام  :Frown:

----------


## حفيدة المل

قصه فعلا مرعبه يا لوليتا ونحن بانتظار البقيه منها
متابعينج بصمت مشكوره^-^

----------


## إمنوره بيتي

يحليلها والله غمضتني من الخاطر

عمان معروفه بهالسوالف من زمان الله يحفظنا ويحفظ اخوانا وخواتنا المسلمين


عاده احنا ماننعطى ويه :d

بانتظار التكمله

----------


## إمنوره بيتي

يحليلها والله غمضتني من الخاطر

عمان معروفه بهالسوالف من زمان الله يحفظنا ويحفظ اخوانا وخواتنا المسلمين


عاده احنا ماننعطى ويه :d

بانتظار التكمله

----------


## Stylish 5o5a

لووليييييتاااااااااااا ويييينج يااادددبه نتريااا التكممللله المشووقه الحمااسيييه المووخيييفه الموورعبه  :Big Grin:

----------


## miss.el3amry

الله يستر عليها ويجزيها على اللي صبرت عليه...قطعت قلبي والله...كملي بسرعه الله يخليج

----------


## بنت المذكور

لوليتااااا حبوبه نترياااا التكمله
والله خفت القصه رعب من الخاااطر

----------


## حفيدة المل

لا تطولي الغيبة يا لوليتا ترانا سهرانين عشانج اليوم

----------


## ام عيون.

weench ntryhch

----------


## بنت المذكور

فووووووووووق
كملييييييييي ورااااااانا دواااماااات والفضوول لااعب دووره هههه

----------


## lolitaa

عقب اللي صار لها وصار لنا ردت شوي طبيعية وهدت لانها ماشافت مطوع هالفتره كل اللي يبناهم من يظهرون مايردون وفاشلين تقريبا ,, بتها فتره تمت تمشي في البيت بايديها وريولها على اربع يعني ,,, في الليل كانت تنش وتمشي وترد ,, في يوم وحده من ربيعات ختها يابت لها مشط تتسحا به وهيه صاده غرب مادري شو هذا !! كانت طبيعية ويابولها المشط وصدت غرب وتوها بدت تمشط شعرها تمت تمشط شعرها بدفاشه وقوه يعني عادي كان يتقطع شعرها وكانت اطلع صوت نفس قوي وماسوالها شي ,, واللي يضحك بعد انه الريال اللي طرش المشط مع ربيعة اختها وصى انه لاااااااااااازم اييبون الورقة اللي هو رسم فيها نجوم ويحطونها فوق السطح الساعة 2 الفجر ويردون يشلونها 4 الصبح ,, يعني الريال هذا بعد طرش مع المشط ورقة راسم فيها نجمة اظن ولازم تنقع في ماي في طشت صغير وعقب يشلونها فوق السطح ,,, يوم خبرت خالوه ولد العم والاخو العود عن هالشي ونحن في زحمة الجن والخوف والصريخ والتحدي اللي بينا وبين هالشيطان ترددوا ,,, خالوه اول ماخبرتهم عن الورقة كلهم بطلوا عيونهم شوووووووووووووو 2 في الليل لاااااااااااا مانقدر ,, ولد العم يقول حق اخو العروس العود يااااااااخي انت روح حط الورقة فوق في هالوقت انت اخوها انا مايخصني والثاني افااااااااااااااا الحين ييت بتخربها وانت من البداية ويااي ,, تم الاتفاق انه الاثنين يروحون ويحطون الطشت بالورقة فوق ,,, طلعو فوق السطح وهم يتسرطون ومستقوين جدامنا وحطوها وشلوها بس ماصار اي تقدم في حالتها ,,, تمت العروس فتره منهاره وتتعب من تعصب على حد وتثوووووووووووور وكل مره يودونها مكان ويتها فتره تنام روحها في الحمام مادري شوتسوي ,,, ومرات كانت تظهر في الليل وندورها حوالي البيت وفجاه تظهر كانها تغايضنا ,,, يعني لين الحين ماشفت تماما بس احسن من قبل دووووووووووم تستويلها مواقف وياهم دوم تشوف ثلاث حريم يتمشن عندها تكون وحده منهن متربعه ومغطية راسها وتحرك عمرها جدام وورا وثنتين يروحن ويردن ويونها في البيت وفي مواقف بعد بس هذي سالفتها كانت في البداية قوية وكان سببها انها كشفت عن جمالها جدام ناس جاهله ماتخاف الله ,, على فكره راحت العمره اول مره وحلمت انها ذبحت حرمة ورجعت من بطنها وااااااااااااااايد ولاول مره ترتااااااااااااااح من الخاطر وتمت فتره طويله وردولها مره ثانية 
وخلصت الحدوته

----------


## lolitaa

يالله عاد شدو حيلكم في السوالف السنعه وانا بحاول ادور

----------


## حفيدة المل

مشكوره اختي لوليتا على القصه والله يشفي صاحبتها شفاء تام ان شاء الله

----------


## بنت المذكور

لوليتاااااااااااا احس فييي اجزااء واايد ماقلتييهااااا
يااربي والله القصه رعب مشكووره عالطرح الغاليه
ولييين الحين هي تعباانه؟؟؟
ومد قاادر يظهره منهاااا
والله شكله مااارد وقوي بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه شي ف الارض ولا ف السماء وهو السميع العلييم

خل يشغلوون الرقيه الشرعيه فبيتهم ليل ونهااار
وييبولها ترك الصالح بتحصلونه ينباع عند العطارين خل تااكل منه قبل لاترقد مابيقربونها السحار
وحاولوا انكم اتيبولها مطوع ثقه بس يرقيهاا هب ساحر ومشعوذ يقرا عليها البقره اربعيين يووم
وخل تتسبح بمااي وسدر 
وخل تقرى الاذكار والاورااد وتحصن نفسها
وكل اجازه ودووها العمره لوو ثلاث اياام
وباذن الله بيظهر منهااااا
سوو اللي علييكم وتوكلوا ع الله 
انتواا كثفوا الدعااء ادعوولها بالثلث الاخير وتصدقوا عنها واسترووها 
لاتخلونها اظهر مفاتنها وتتمكيج وجي 
خل تلتزم بحجاابهاااا
الله يستر عليها ويشفيها ويصرف كل مرض عنهاا ياارب

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

لوليتا ابغي اقولج شيء واتمنى ما تزعلين

اولا الجن يخافون من القرآن ومهما كان قوته ما يقدر 

ثانيا كل الشيوخ والحرمة الي قرأوا على البنت روحهم ما حبيتهم
اسمحيلي لكن شيخ وفيه شيء ما يخليه يدخل البيت وريله ترجع
وغير سالفة الحرمة حبيبتي هذه الاشياء الي داخلهم يسمون بالقرين مثل الجن ويخبروهم اشياء ما نعرفها وهذا حرام شرك بالله
مب كل شيخ شيخ موثوق

عن تجربة وريلي جاءت فترة له قرأء على بعض شباب ملبوسين ومسحورين
قال الملبوس لازم يكون الشيخ الي يقرأ عليه واثق من نفسه وسلاحه قوي هو القرآن التوكل على الله
والجن لما يحسون هذا قوي بيظهر تدرين ليش يحس هذا مب هين وما بيتركه وبيرجع له مرة واثنين وعشر
انتي قلتي الي يجي ما يرجع والحرمة قلتي سار لها المفروض الانسان الملتزم محصن نفسه

البنت هذه حرام للحين حالتها جذي
اتصلي بالاوقاف واطلبي شيخ معروف
والله شيء شيخ لكن نسيت اسمه من ثالث آية يظهر الجني لأنه ريال طيب ومثل ما خبرتج قبل من صفات الشيوخ
واثق من نفسه مهم جدا 
وما اعرف كيف سمعتوا كلام الريال وورقة ونجوم وطشت اسمحيلي لكن ترد ام البنت بمحله لأن شيء ما يخصه بالسالفة بكبرها

حبيبتي البنت حالتها عندكم حلها
ماي زمزم
زيت زيتون
مسك اسود تدهن فيه الاماكن الحساسة
وشيخ طيب ومعروف بالرقية 

ارجوج انج ما تهملونها

على فكرة البنت بعد العلاج لازم تدوم على الرقية سورة البقرة والصلاة والتحصين كللللللللللللللللل يوم ما تترك ولا يوم
وتترك الاشياء المحرمة الاغاني الافلام العاطفية التعري وتتم وقت طويل بدون ملابس ما تنام بروحها
لأنه الي داخلها عشقها واصعب تلبس هو العاشق بأي فرصة ممكن يرجع لها 


اتمنى نسمع اخبار طيبة قريب

----------


## إمنوره بيتي

الله يعافيها يارب ويعافي كل مبتلي يارب العالمين

----------


## منال الشريف

بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع إسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم

أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق

----------


## lolitaa

ام يحي كلامج كله صح بس الموضوع كان بايد هلها انا كنت اسمع واشوف يوم ازورهم ماكنت احب اتدخل لانهم كانوا مربوشين ومعصبين ومتوترين والمطاوعه والحرمة اللي يابوها بعد كنت السالفه وشفت وهلها اللي رتبو كل شي والله يغفر لنا ان شالله وبالنسبة للبنت الحمدلله وااايد ارتقت في دينها وحفظت البقرة كامل واجزاء كبيره من القران بس بعدها تنصاب منهم مثلا اذا عصبت واايد او يمكن اذا صابتها عين ,, وبالنسبة للحلقات المفقوده هوه فيه بصراحة بس انا اختصرت لكم ,, على العموم هيه بخير حاليا بس اريد نفسي حد يرد علي في هالاسئلة ,, كييف الساحر يوم يعزم على الجن ويشوفهم مايخااااااااااف منهم في حال بغى منهم شي ؟؟ الحين بعد وحده من الاهل انصابت مع انها تصلي بس سبحان الله امر الله

----------


## ضاع عمري وراك

وينكم اختفيتوا

وعم الهدوووووووووووووووء

----------


## بنت المذكور

خويتناااا ياللي فووق اوووه لركي
البيت مهجووور لاتخمسين واايد وتزعجيينهم
هع
بيعصبووون علييج وبيظهروولج من تحت الشبريه
صدي وراااج جووفي الدريشه هاااييج العيووز الساحره ادق تبا تدخل حنااام دخليها
عوووده ورااسها عوووود وعيوونهااا حمر وشعرهاا ابيييض طويييل ولابسه برقع هع

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

كييف الساحر يوم يعزم على الجن ويشوفهم مايخااااااااااف منهم في حال بغى منهم شي ؟؟ الحين بعد وحده من الاهل انصابت مع انها تصلي بس سبحان الله امر الله

__________________________________


فديتج اخوي يعرف ساحر من كم سنة وما كان يعرف وقتها حرام ايام جهل وقتها المهم كان يزوره بس ما يسوي عنده شيء

يقول لما اتكلم معاه فجاءة يتكلم مع ناس ثانية مع اني بس انا بالغرفة

المهم يقول هذا الساحر عنده جن ويخدمونه بشغله ولما يخطؤوون والا ما يسوون الشغل عدل يأذيهم كيف ما اعرف يقول اخوي الجني تكلم وانا بالغرفة وقاله ما اقدر لا تضربني ارجوك بصوت واضح

حتى اخوي وقتها عرف السالفة وخبرنا وبعد كم سنة عرف حرام (ما كان ملتزم وايد)
كان اخوي بين فترة وفترة يزور هالساحر يقول دخلت مرة حصلت حرمة حلقها معوج على جنب كان متلبسها جني
وبيته مووووحش ويخوف 
انا سامعة كذا قصة من ناس يتلبسهم جني بسحر لما يجي وقت القراءة يصيح يقول ما اقدر اطلع انا مأمور

ما اعرف بشو يخوفهم الساحر ويكونون تحت خدمته الله اعلم

----------


## ضاع عمري وراك

> خويتناااا ياللي فووق اوووه لركي
> البيت مهجووور لاتخمسين واايد وتزعجيينهم
> هع
> بيعصبووون علييج وبيظهروولج من تحت الشبريه
> صدي وراااج جووفي الدريشه هاااييج العيووز الساحره ادق تبا تدخل حنااام دخليها
> عوووده ورااسها عوووود وعيوونهااا حمر وشعرهاا ابيييض طويييل ولابسه برقع هع


هههههههههههههههههههه ضحكتيني بنت المذكور

اونج تبين تخوفيني لا تحاولين

اعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق


لا يعصبون علي ولا اعصب عليهم حالي من حالهم خليهم في مكانهم وبعيد عني وخليني انا على وجهه الارض وفي مكاني ومستريحه وتراني مب شريره وما ازعجهم

وعن العيوز الله يهديها ويصلح حالها شوة تبا فيني شي غيري خلها تسير صوبهم


ذكرتيني بيدتي الله يحفظها ويشفيها تقوولي ان يا امها او يدتها بصراحه ماذكر عدل تقول ان مره صار موقف ويا الجماعه ويعني شافتهم بس شافت البوس صاحب القبيله لووول >>> صدق ما يخافون 

تقول حلفت عليهم ان ما ياذون عيالها ولا عيال عيالها يعني الاجيال اللي بعدها >> تقصد نحن

ووعدوها ان ما يأذونا بشرط نحن بعد ما اناذيهم 

احيانا الواحد ما يتعمد وياذيها الله يهدينا ويصلح حالنا


صح نسيت اخبرج انا مب متفيجه حق اكشناتهم لان نفسيتي الله يعينها وتعبانه ومب مستعد لمواقفهم 

يعني اللي فيني واحس قلبي بيوقف من سبته وبعد هم يكملون عليا عز الله مت >>> الله يرحمني ههههههههههههههههههههههه

_____________________________


تذكرت مره قصه اخوي قاالي يقولي كنا مره نمشي في الفريج اخوي العود واخوي الثاني واعتقد ولد خالتي او اربيعهم هاي السالفه صار عليها يمكن 8 او 9 سنين

وكان وقته ليل وهم يتمشون ماعندهم شغله المهم اخوي العود واايد ذكي شل كنكري اللي هي حصايه صغيره وهوو يتمشى شاف موقع يالسين يبون بيت يعني بعدهم ع اساس وفراها في هالمكان وروح وهوو يمشي يقول اسمع صوت حد يمشي ورانا يوم اصد ما القى حد وما بغى يزيغ اللي وياه واخر شي يوم وصل قريب البيت ردوله الكنكري نفسها عقوها صوب ريوله ومن زيغه كلهم ما تشوفون الا غبارهم ههههههههههههههههههههههههه يوم خبروني قلتلهم تستاهلون ليش تتمشوون اخر الليل وشوة عندكم ومحد قالك تفر الحصا عليهم 

بس من بعد سالفه ترا ما تابوا للحين يحبون يتمشون اخر الليل بس تعلموا ما يفرون شي ولا يزيغون قطاو 


شي بعد سالفه بس من اتذكرها ازيغ فتم القصه للطوي واايد افضل ><

----------


## lolitaa

سبحان الله عالم السحر والجن عالم مخفي وغريب له قواعد بس كريهه ( ام يحي) زين انه هالساحر مااذى اخووج بعدين وين البنات مااااحد ولا يمكن عشان اجازة نص السنه الكل ظااهر ؟
خلونا نقرا قصص يديده  :Smile:

----------


## ahlamthani

كأني دخلت عرض وما أحب ها السواالف أخاف منها

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

لوليتا نبغي قصة من عندج  :Smile: 

شوقتينا

----------


## بنت المذكور

فووووووووووووووق

----------


## Ms anime

upupupupuup

----------


## * ام خماس *

وينهن الصباياااا !!!!!!!!!

----------


## نظرة برائة

((أم خماس)) ما في شي روحي نامي أحسن من التخويف هههههههه

لازم يعني الخوف آخر الليل

----------


## بنت المذكور

اللي فوووقي تراااهم يسمعووونج الحين ويجوفون اللي كاتبتنه 
ماااايرضووون لااازم كل ليييله تنكتب قصه ولا كل اللي مشاركات فهالموضووع بيظهروولهم بالليل وبيسلموون علييهم 
هع هع 
اغدي حرمه

----------


## إماراتية طرر

بسم الله اللهم سكنهم في مساكنهم 
اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجييم 

مرة وانا عمري 11 سنة كنت يالسة وياا الوالدة في الصالة نطالع التلفزيون جي قبل صلاة الفير
والبيت كله راقد جاان اسمع صوت احد يدق باب الصالة بقوة خفت وتروعت اقول لأمايه منو يحرك الباب ويدقه جان امي تقول مااسمع احد يحرك الباب وجااان اصييح من الخوف

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

ام خماس فقدناها

 :Frown:

----------


## Ms anime

بنت خالتي خبرتني سالفه يوم كان عمرها حوالي 11 سنه كان بيت يدتنا نصه ساكنين فيه و النص الثاني يسوون له صيانه المهم في الليل هيحاولت تروح مطبخ الموجود اللي في القسم اللي قاعدين يسون له صيانه , يوم بغت تروح المطبخ شافت وهي بره وماشاءالله دريشة المطبخ كبيره شافت داخل المطبخ 3 مخلوقات لونهم ابيض تقول كانه حاطين لحاف على روؤسهم ويدورون داخل المطبخ , طبعا هي خافت وسارت عند امهاةوخبرتها وييوم يت امها ما حصلت شي وعلى فكره هالقسم وايد تستوي فيه حوادث^^

----------


## * ام خماس *

> ام خماس فقدناها



هلاااا ام يحيى ^^

تولهت عليكم كلكم صباياااا 00 انقطعت عنكم لاني سرت العمرة 5 اياام

وتوني راادة من يومين ^_^

الله يرزقكم حجة وعمرة ان شااء الله

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

> هلاااا ام يحيى ^^
> 
> تولهت عليكم كلكم صباياااا 00 انقطعت عنكم لاني سرت العمرة 5 اياام
> 
> وتوني راادة من يومين ^_^
> 
> الله يرزقكم حجة وعمرة ان شااء الله


تقبل الله حبيبتي 

والله فاقدتج وملاحظة عدم تواجدج :Smile:

----------


## أم خلوفي..~

up

up

up

----------


## **أم غزلان**

هلا بنات 

انا بعدني يالسه اقرى في البارتات ماخلصت بس قلت خل اشاركم مافي جعبتي خخخخخخخ حشه 

انا الله يسلمكم خالتي متزوجه عماني الله يرحمه وكانت عندها عديله عمانيه عيوووووووووز تخيلووو تخوف والله وايد تخوف لدرجه انه امي ماكانت تودينا عند اختها من كثر ما تخاف من هالعيووووز ونحن كنا نصيح نبا نشوف عيال خالتي لانهم كبرنا ونلعب وياهم وتخيلووو تفاتن وتصارخ على خالتي وهي ساكته ماتقول شي ونحن مستغربين من عقبها امي ماتاخذنا وياها 


المهم مرت الايام وتوفت هالعيوووز الله يرحمها قمنا نزور خالتي ونقعد عندهم خبروني انهم دشو حجرتها عشان ينظفونها تخيلوو لقو اوراق تعاويذ وطلاسم وانا شفتهم لغه عربيه لكن الكلام متقطع ومب مفهوم بسم الله المهم بعد التنظيف قامووو يشوووفون اشياء في البيت 

خالتي حليلها ناشه الصبح تسوي الريوق حق ريلها وهي قاعده في المطبخ يالسه توايج برع من الدريشه وسرحانه تخيلووو شافت ريووول مقصوصه من الركب ظهر من حجره العيوووز ودار دووره على المكان ورد دخل الحجره وخالتي تيبست مكانها وسارت تربع عند ريلها تخبره السالفه جان ينش ويسير الحجره ويدور مالقا شي هاااي كانت البدايه بس .........


سكنهم مساكنهم 

ولي عووووده عندي وايد قصص حليلهم حتى بنات خالتي ماسلموو منهم وانا طبعا ماكنت ازورهم من الخوف خخخخخخ

----------


## عنود الجزراوية

> @[email protected]
> 
> بسم الله تدرون الحسنة الوحيدة استفدت منها بهذا الموضوع 
> اني التزمت بالاذكار ههههههه الخوف يخوف ههههههه
> 
> تعالوا ليش بس لما ادخل الحمام الله يكرمكم او وقت النوم افكر بقصصكم!




هيه والله صدقح...!!!

----------


## نظرة برائة

> اللي فوووقي تراااهم يسمعووونج الحين ويجوفون اللي كاتبتنه 
> ماااايرضووون لااازم كل ليييله تنكتب قصه ولا كل اللي مشاركات فهالموضووع بيظهروولهم بالليل وبيسلموون علييهم 
> هع هع 
> اغدي حرمه


اعوذوا بالله اللهم احفظنا منهم وباعد مابينا وبينهم

لازم اتخوفيني يعني هههههههه الله يهداج بس

----------


## ***دهن العود***

أمبييييييه ..><
قبل كمن اسبوع قريت صفحة ونص من هالموضوع
ما ارقد الفليل ..><
أهـئ مع اني شوي فيني شجاعـة قريت صفحة ونص ..
وقلت التوبة ماادش هالموضوع اشوفني دشيت .. خخخ ما اتووب
عمـري 13 لتخوفونـي الله يخليكم خخخ<<انزين ليش داشـة؟؟

----------


## Ms anime

ام غزلان حبوبه كملي نبغي نعرف شو سالفة العيوز ^^

----------


## **أم غزلان**

هلا بنات 

بالنسبه لسالفه بيت خالتي كانت الدنيا ليل وبنت خالتي كانت يالسه ويا اخوانها وخواتها في الميلس المهم كان الوقت يمكن الساعه 3 بالليل خلصووو عشا وسوالف وقامت المسكينه تبا تودي الصينيه المطبخ والمطبخ برع في الحوي ولازم يوم تظهر تخطف على الممر وكان الممر مظلم مب مشغلين الليتات تخيلوو كانت قاعده تمشي في هالظلام فجأه تيبست مكانها تخيلوو شو شافت 















شافت عيوووووووووووووووووون حمر في ويها مره فيس تو فيس بس عيووون والله يقوووولون صارخت ذيج الصرخه شلت البيت بكبره وطيحت الصينيه من ايدها ويو اهلها والتمو عليها وهي ترتجف وتصيح وشلووها داخل وقرووو عليها لين ماهدت .......




وبنت خالتي الثانيه ترقد تحت واختها العوده ترقد فوق على الشبريه تقول كل يوم تسمع صياح يهال وحرمه تصارخ عليهم تحت الشبريه ويوم توايج يختفي الصوت ....



وريل بنت خالتي كان ياي زياره البيت ويالس ويا الشباب ترا ولد عمها وياي من صلاله يعني يبات عندهم المهم سار يسبح فليل ويوم ظهر من الحمام وهالحمام برع في الحوي يقوووولج اليدار اللي في ويهه شاف ظل قاعد يربع بسرعه وياي صوبه وماحس غير بالهشي يمسح على قذلته وهو يركض تخيلووو يوم حط ايده مكان ماحط بو حرفين ايده تخيلن طاح الشعر كله صار اقرع من هالمنطقه 


ولي عووووده ان شا الله 

سكنهم مساكنهم

----------


## * ام خماس *

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

متااابعه بصمت وشوق ^_^

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

ام غزلان وينج من زمان

بسم الله الله يحفظنا ...

----------


## ضاع عمري وراك

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمدالله ع السلامه ام خماس

ان شااء الله ما نسيتيني من الدعاء لووول 

طماعه هاللي فكرت فيه

----------


## بلبل الليل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

فى البداية انتقلنا الى بيت كان ناس ساكنين فيها من فترة واحنا اجرناها وكان مهجور فترة طويلة ......

خدامتى الاندنوسية تصيح وتقول انا ما انام فى الملحق ؟

مدام فى شيطان .......

وانا ما اصدقها يمكن تطلع حجج علشان اردها بلادها .......

كل يوم بعد الساعة العاشرة ليلا ضراخ بشكاره .....

قلت اسير واشوف السالفه بنفسى ..

----------


## ضاع عمري وراك

وبعدين شوة صار بلبل الليل؟؟

كملي

----------


## بلبل الليل

يوم سرت اشوف يالسين تحت الشيرة جما عه كانهم بشر ولاكنهم ليس كالبشركانهم اقزام ذات لون سوداء عليهم 

شعر كثيف اذنهم مثل اذن قطوة مثلث صغير والطول ما تزيد عن متر عيونهم حمر هم مثلثة الشكل ما كانو لابسين شىء ...

يعنى طاع طلع كلام البشكارة صدق . بس عقب قلت للبشكاره لا تطلعين برة فى الليل خلص شغلس من وقت 

وبعد فتره انا كنت اشوفهم فى الصالة فى وقت متاخر من الليل بس ما ازعجونا بالصراحة مال شغل فينا

----------


## lolitaa

مراحب ياحلوين 

هذي سالفة استوت للوالده من زماااااااان ,, كانت امي تصلي قيام الليل وخواني صغار رقود على الارض وكانت الغرفة ظلام ,, وااحد من خواني تحرك وفتح عينه وطالع صوب امي جان يشووووووووووف ظلة ريال شيبه لحيته طويله قاعد يصلي عدال امي وهيه ماتشوفه ومن الخوف اخوي فديته رقد والصبح خبر امي باللي شاافه ومايندرى شوه هذا ؟  :Smile: 
وفي سالفة وحده من الاهل سكنت في بيت اجار صغير في حارة شعبية جديمة البنت هذي اظن مب ملتزمه بالصلاة واايد وعندها من العيال بنت وولد توها مربي في الاربعين دوم كانت تسمع اصوات في بيتها مثل حد بيطل ولف الماي او يلعب في المطبخ او يحرك الصحون ويفتح البيبان ومرات كانت تشوف ظل في البيت وبرا البيت .. في يوم لاحظت البنت هذي انه البيبي مب طبيعي شي فيه على طول راحت المستشفى ودخلوه العناية كانت الرئة عنده تعبانه مب قادر يتنفس وهيه واقفه عدال ولدها وحرمه من هلها كانت عندها انلبست من كلامها تقول حسيت انه في شي لبسني من تحت وبالتدريج حسيت ببروده تدخل جسمي كنت اتحرى اني قاعده اموت وروحي خلاص قاعده تطلع ورفعت ايدها تشهدت ووصت عيالها للحرمه اللي كانت وياها وغاابت عن الوعي وعقب نشت واول مانشت قالت انااااااااااااااحية ماااااااااااامت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ كانت تتحرى عمرها ميته مادري كيف المهم الكل تخبرها انتي بخير ؟ قالت مافيني شي الحمدلله ماشكت في شي ومره ثانية لما ردت البيت حست بنفس الاحساس وعقب تمت تجلب عيونها وتلعب بلسانها وتضحك بصوت عالي على طووووووووووووول شلتها امها صوب يدتها اللي في عمان ,, انا هلها ماعرفهم لانه البنت مب من عايلتنا ,, اظن ودوها عند ساحر يعرفونه خبرهم انه البيت لازم تظهر منه لانه مسكون في زاويه خاصه في البيت هم موجودين فيه من زمان وظهرهم منها والحين هيه بخير ,, مادري هذي شو عاقبتها عند رب العالمين لانها سارت لساحر الله يغفرلها ويغفرلنا المهم سوت عشا على سلامتها وللاسف ماسرت كنت اريد اخذ العلوم كاااامله 

يالله بنات شغلو الذاكره

----------


## * ام خماس *

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الحمدالله ع السلامه ام خماس
> 
> ان شااء الله ما نسيتيني من الدعاء لووول 
> 
> طماعه هاللي فكرت فيه


الله يسلمج حبوبة 

تدرين دعيت ان الله ينول كل مسلم الي في باااله ويرزقناا حسن الخااتمه ^_^


الله يتقبل منااا ومنكم يااارب

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

اااااااااااااااب

----------


## ضاع عمري وراك

> الله يسلمج حبوبة 
> 
> تدرين دعيت ان الله ينول كل مسلم الي في باااله ويرزقناا حسن الخااتمه ^_^
> 
> 
> الله يتقبل منااا ومنكم يااارب


الله يسمع منج يارب

والله محتايه لكل دعوه من كل شخص

احيانا الانسان يقدر يتحمل اللي يصير ويصبر واحيانا يوصل حده ويحس انه تعب ومحد فاهمنه

----------


## أم خلوفي..~

ويييييييييييييييييييييييينكم..!!!

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

اها ام خلوفي ظهرتي تتابعينا  :Smile:  كشفتج^_*

----------


## أم خلوفي..~

> اها ام خلوفي ظهرتي تتابعينا  كشفتج^_*


آتآبعكم خلف آلكوآآليس خخخخخخ


 :Big Grin:

----------


## * ام خماس *

السلاااام عليكم والرحمه صبايااا اسمعوااا القصه الفنتك ^_^

الباااارحه كنت مستلقيه وكااان التيلفون عداالي

وماا وعيت الا هذااااك الرياال المتوشح بالسوااد يمسك التيلفون ويتكلم فيه 

بلغه غير مفهووومه وأنااا وشوي وقلبي بيوقف وعيوني هيييك @@

لكن يلست اتعوذ من الشيطااان و اكبر وأهلل الين ماااا قااال قوود بااااااااي 

وحط الفوون وأختفى 


وبعدهاا نشيت من الرقاااد زااايغه وقلبي يرقع رقعه وحدة 

ورويلاااتي ضربهن عقر بقر خخخخخخخ

----------


## نظرة برائة

ههههههههههه استغفر الله

شو هذا؟؟

اعوذوا بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

----------


## نظرة برائة

بقولكم سالفه اتذكرتها 

في بيت احد من اهلنا كان مسكون طبعا الحين ظهروا من بيتهم 

الموهم في اثنين من اعيالهم الشباب يالسين عقب المغرب فالحوي ورا البيت وفي هالمكان في تنور ومسويين

يلسه ومحطيين غاز صغيير وهم يالسين شافوا قطوة سودة يالسه اتروح وترد عدالهم جان يقول واحد منهم

وهو يتمصخر طبعا ((شو بردانه خلاص ولا يهمج تعالي فاليل ارقدي عدالي عشان تدفيين)) ويلس يضحك هو

وأخوه ورمسوه سالفه ثانيه وسوالف وجيه وعقب راحوا تعشوا هم والأهل وراحوا ناموا بغرفتهم

طبعا الغرفه فيها شبريتين وحدة له وحده لأخوة الموهم رقدوا وصار الليل نش أخوة

وشاف أخوة راقد وبسابع نومه ولاف ظهرة الصوب الثاني ووراه كانت بنت حلوة بيضه وشعرها

أصفر وطوووويل راقده وراه من الخوووووف صد الصوب الثاني ورقد ولاجنه شاااف شي والصبح 

خبر أخوة وكل اللي فالبيت وبس والحمدلله ماضرته بس شكلها يت ادفت وراحت

----------


## ^ روح ^

> بقولكم سالفه اتذكرتها 
> 
> في بيت احد من اهلنا كان مسكون طبعا الحين ظهروا من بيتهم 
> 
> الموهم في اثنين من اعيالهم الشباب يالسين عقب المغرب فالحوي ورا البيت وفي هالمكان في تنور ومسويين
> 
> يلسه ومحطيين غاز صغيير وهم يالسين شافوا قطوة سودة يالسه اتروح وترد عدالهم جان يقول واحد منهم
> 
> وهو يتمصخر طبعا ((شو بردانه خلاص ولا يهمج تعالي فاليل ارقدي عدالي عشان تدفيين)) ويلس يضحك هو
> ...


هههههههههههه دفى دفى خخخخخ كويس ماركبته شكلها القطوة لبت الدعوة

----------


## jameela200

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه أميه

----------


## * ام خماس *

خخخخخخخ

حلوة ساالفه القطوة 00ذكرتني بقصه الامير المسحور المتحول ضفدع ^_____^

نترياا القصص صبايااااا

----------


## براءة1

وااااااااااااااي عالقصص المخيفة 
يا ألبي :Frown:

----------


## بنت المذكور

فووووووووووووووووق
فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق
فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

بنااااااتات انا من يومين كنت سايره غرفة ماماتي احطيلها ثياب تراها منومه بالمستشفى تعباانه ادعولها هع المهم عالساعه وحده جي 
بالليل دخلت ولا اجووف حد راقد وبرداان ومتلحف بس مب مغطي ويهه ولا ادقق بالويه جفت ويه ابوويه استغربت لان ابووي مايرقد بهالحجره زقرته ابويه ابويه مااارد ساااكت 
وعقب جااان ينش ويرفع رااسه ويطاالعني نظرااااااته رعبب والله طاااح قلللبي
جان اصااارخ علييه واقووله انت مستحيل اتكوون بابااتي انت منووو اعترف 
وعيوونه حمر ويطاالعني ويدقق فيني ولا ادقهااااااا شرده وابند عليه الليت واسكر البااب
واشرد حجرتي واقفل على عمري الباب واقرى المعوذااات وقلبييي يدق قووو والله زغت هااييج الليله

----------


## * ام خماس *

> فووووووووووووووووق
> فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق
> فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق
> 
> بنااااااتات انا من يومين كنت سايره غرفة ماماتي احطيلها ثياب تراها منومه بالمستشفى تعباانه ادعولها هع المهم عالساعه وحده جي 
> بالليل دخلت ولا اجووف حد راقد وبرداان ومتلحف بس مب مغطي ويهه ولا ادقق بالويه جفت ويه ابوويه استغربت لان ابووي مايرقد بهالحجره زقرته ابويه ابويه مااارد ساااكت 
> وعقب جااان ينش ويرفع رااسه ويطاالعني نظرااااااته رعبب والله طاااح قلللبي
> جان اصااارخ علييه واقووله انت مستحيل اتكوون بابااتي انت منووو اعترف 
> وعيوونه حمر ويطاالعني ويدقق فيني ولا ادقهااااااا شرده وابند عليه الليت واسكر البااب
> واشرد حجرتي واقفل على عمري الباب واقرى المعوذااات وقلبييي يدق قووو والله زغت هااييج الليله


الله يشفي الواالدة ويقومهاا بالسلااامه فديتهااا

حبيبتي شغلي القرأن في البيت كله والمغرب ارقي نفسج والعااايله كلهااا

الله يحفظكم عنووني من كل شر يااارب

----------


## M!SS UAE

> خخخخخخخ
> 
> حلوة ساالفه القطوة 00ذكرتني بقصه الامير المسحور المتحول ضفدع ^_____^
> 
> نترياا القصص صبايااااا


ياحبج يا ام خماس للكتاوة قلتلج خليج بعيد عنهم ماتوبين

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

لاااااااااااا يوقف  :Smile:

----------


## M!SS UAE

> السلاااام عليكم والرحمه صبايااا اسمعوااا القصه الفنتك ^_^
> 
> الباااارحه كنت مستلقيه وكااان التيلفون عداالي
> 
> وماا وعيت الا هذااااك الرياال المتوشح بالسوااد يمسك التيلفون ويتكلم فيه 
> 
> بلغه غير مفهووومه وأنااا وشوي وقلبي بيوقف وعيوني هيييك @@
> 
> لكن يلست اتعوذ من الشيطااان و اكبر وأهلل الين ماااا قااال قوود بااااااااي 
> ...


لاحووووووووووووول ع الاقل بعيد الرقم بشوفه وين متصل هع هع هاااااع

----------


## * ام خماس *

> ياحبج يا ام خماس للكتاوة قلتلج خليج بعيد عنهم ماتوبين


هلا حبوبة 

شسوي ترااني احب الكتواات المغمضاات خخخخ

----------


## بنت المذكور

فووووووووق

----------


## * ام خماس *

بنت المذكور سمعت انج بتغيرين اسمج ^_*

اذا حصل وغيروه لج خبريني بنكج اليديد حبوبة 

عسب اعرفج ^________^

اوكيـــــــــك ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Çrãžÿ Dãišy

*اللهم سكنهم في مساكنهم 

خفت والله 

بعدني ماقريت الموضوع كله .. بس قريت كذا قصه و ماشاء الله عليكم .. انا ربيعتي دوم تقولي لا تخافين و بس صدق ماقدر ...

بقولكم سالفة صارت معايه ..

كان عليه امتحان رياضيات و ثنوية عامة .. تميت سهرانة و اذاكر و اراجع و قاعدة ف نص الغرفة و كل الاوراق حوليني و باب الغرفة مفتوح .. لان مروحة الغرفة كانت مختربة و ماكنت ابا اشغل المكيف عسب الرقاد هع هع و فتحت الباب و انا اذاكر .. تقريبا ساعه 3 رفعت راسي شفت وحدة لابسة ابيض في ابيض و ويها نووووور و متكية على الباب و تطالعني .. والله بلمت خخخ بطلت عيوني على وسعهن و نزلت راسي و تميت اقول اعوذ بالله اعوذ بالله و على طول طيران غرفة امي رقدت عند ريلها و يولي الامتحان و طوايفه ماكملت المذاكرة ..!!!
نشيت الصبح قلت حق امي و انا ويهي شاحب خخخخخ امي بكل برود تقولي عادي حبيبتي هذولا عمارة البيت !! 
اسميني خفت خووف هذاك اليوم .. زين ماخبصت ف الامتحان ..

بس صدق لين هذا اليوم ما انسى شكلها .. 

اللهم سكنهم في مساكنهم 
اللهم اعوذ بك من الجن

خويتكم : كريزي =)*

----------


## * ام خماس *

كريزي الحمد لله مااا خبصتي في الامتحاان ^_^

ويااا حيهاا لاااابسه ابيض انااا الي اشوفهم كله لاااابسين اسود ماا يغيرووون ابد خخخخ

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

----------


## Çrãžÿ Dãišy

*ههه وحليلج يا ام خماس .. بس صدق صدق زياااغ من خااطر .. 

بقولكم بعد سالفة صارت مع الوالدة ( الله يحفظها يارب ) 

الوالده الله يحفظها رقادها شوي ثقيل .. و نفس فترة امتحانات الثنوية .. الوالدة راقدة و اتيي اختي العودة توعي امي ع الساعة 5ونص و متشيلة ذيج الطريقة الي اصلن هي ما تتشيل فيها لو ولد عمي دش خخخخ و جامدة ما تبتسم ولا ترمس بس حركت امي .. حتى امي يعني استغربت قالت هذه ليش جذي متشيلة المهم ما سوت سالفة و قالت خلاص نشيت و عقبها ب10 دقايق فزت امي و راحت تتوضأ و رجعت عند اختي تهزبها تقولها كيف تقوميني و تردين ترقدين ليش ماقومتي الباقيين ! اختي وحليلها الف علامة استفهام ف ويها تقول امي الله يهديج انا مانشيت و شوي بتصيح لانها كانت تبا تذاكر .. عاد امي قالت بسم الله عيل منو كان .. 

خخخ والله يوم قالتلي قلت امااه عاد لاتقوليلي والله الحين ارقد روحي 

برجعلكم مع قصة ولد ييرانا و بعده ولد خالتي ( الله يحفظ الجميع ان شاء الله ) ^_* 

اتحمست للموضوع

الا صدق ام خماس . . . كيف تتحملين يوم هذولا يطلعون لج !؟ يعني شو تسوين ؟ انا مافي ون تو على طول اربع و ارقد عند امي ولا ابوي ( الله يحفظهم ) 

سلامي

=)*

----------


## Çrãžÿ Dãišy

*بس بس خلاص للحديث بقية الصراحه خفت وااايد و انا الحين روحي .. بكمل الموضوع بعدين 

تصبحون عالطاعه ^_* 

*

----------


## * ام خماس *

بسم الله 00حبيبتي هم ماايبون الصلاااه تفوت ع الواالده الله يحفظهااا ^_^

ولا تحااتيني انااا تعودت اشوف واسمي بسم الله واطنش ^_*

اتريااا القصص صبايااا وينكن ؟!!!!!

----------


## M!SS UAE

ام خماس وينج تقولين راقدة والتلفون عدالج وطلع واحد يتكلم في التلفون وقال باي وسكر انزيييييييييين



> لاحووووووووووووول ع الاقل بعيد الرقم بشوفه وين متصل هع هع هاااااع

----------


## * ام خماس *

> ام خماس وينج تقولين راقدة والتلفون عدالج وطلع واحد يتكلم في التلفون وقال باي وسكر انزيييييييييين


خخخخخ حبيبتي طلع حلم - اوبس 

قصدي كاابوس 00بسم الله 

الموضوع اني شفته يشل تيلفوني ورمس فيه وسكر خخخخ

لكنه من قوم بو حرفين وكااابوس مب حقيقي حبوبة ^___^

----------


## M!SS UAE

الحمدلله والله صدقت واقول بلاها ام خماس ليش ماعادت الرقم واتصلت يمكن يرد عليها واحد من العالم الآخر 
ياسلااااااااااااااام وعقب تكتب ام خماس هني شو صار وياها 
سويت الموضوع فلم

----------


## * ام خماس *

> الحمدلله والله صدقت واقول بلاها ام خماس ليش ماعادت الرقم واتصلت يمكن يرد عليها واحد من العالم الآخر 
> ياسلااااااااااااااام وعقب تكتب ام خماس هني شو صار وياها 
> سويت الموضوع فلم



خخخ عيبتي العاالم الاخر ^_^

شكلج مثلي تحبين الافلااام الخيااليه الاجنبيه 

الحينه يااالسه اشوف فلم مصاصيين الدماااء خخخخخ

----------


## والله انثىQQ

متابعه بصمت

----------


## lolitaa

و يييييييييييييييييييييييين سوالفكم يالله شدوا حيلكم

----------


## qmr.uae

ياربي بعده موضوعكم^_^
غبت وايد عنكم عبالي خلاص 
أنغلق الموضوع :Smile:

----------


## lolitaa

قعدت اعصر الذاكره عشان خاطر عيونكم 

السالفة الاولى من زماااااااااان شيبه نعرفه كان ايام شبابه ماشالله عليه جميل جدا والظاهر انه في جنية عشقته ,, لول الله يعزكم ماشي حمامات ولا كهربا والريال هذا راح يقضي حاجته في الخلا ومن هناك انضر من جنية ,, بس هذي الجنية سبحان الله كانت غير ,, كانت قبل لايرقد تيي عنده في الليل وهو راقد وتركب على ظهره وتم راكبه وهو عارفنها ولا يقوللها شي مادري الاوليين احسهم مايخافون نفس الناس الحين يعني خذها عاده ,,, وعقب من عرس خفت عنه بس تمت تييه من فتره لفتره واخر شي يوم الله رزق هالريال عيال وكبروا من يصير لهم شي على طول تروح للريال وتخبره بالحاصل ,, كان اي شي يصير في البيت او خاري البيت للعائلة الريال يعرف عنه بالتفاصيل ,, وعقب تمت تقوله حتى لو الحرمه سوت غلط بخبرك ,, الريال مل منها وعصب عليها وقاللها خلاص انا مرخصنج روحي ماريدج تخابريني عن اي حد لا حرمه ولا عيال واللي كاتبنه لهم بيصير ,,, اللي بيغلط لنفسه والله بيحاسبه لاتخبريني بغلط اي حد ,, وفعلا سارت عنه ومرت فتره طويله مايته بس مره حلمها انها يت وشلته وطارت به فوق وعقب سلمت عليه وقالت له انا مب يايتنك مره ثانية بس بحطلك شاره من عندي ويووووووووووم صحا الريال من النوم شاف عمره متوسم وسم الجن المعروف عندهم وكان شوي يحرقه لانه يديد وانا اذكر اني شفته يوم كان يراوي يدووه الله يرحمها بس وسم بصراحه تقول مهندس راسمنه على جلد انسان 
وسلامتكم

----------


## ^ روح ^

لوليتا مواضيعج روعة يالله افرغي الجعبة نتريا المزيد خخخخ

----------


## بنت المذكور

> بنت المذكور سمعت انج بتغيرين اسمج ^_*
> 
> اذا حصل وغيروه لج خبريني بنكج اليديد حبوبة 
> 
> عسب اعرفج ^________^
> 
> اوكيـــــــــك ؟؟؟؟؟


هئ مااااابيغيرووونه حنااااااااام 
لييش جي ؟؟ والله حااله

----------


## lolitaa

هذي ربيعة اختي بصراحة عندها سوالف صارت لعايلتها الكريمه بس عجب 
ومسكينه شكلها متضرره منهم لانها كلما تحمل تعق وتصيرلها اعراض غريبه وحاليا حامل في الشهور الاولى بس طاحت مره وحده انتفخ بطنها وانفجر المبيض عندها ,, عاد انا نبهت اختي تنبه البنت نفسها انه هذا الشي مب طبيعي اللي قاعد يصيرلها وفعلا راحت عمان وقروا عليها طلع فيها ام الصبيان اذا تعرفوها بسم الله علينا 

بخبركم بسالفة صارت لهم في بيت ابوها ,, في ليلة من الليالي على الساعة عشر دخل بيتهم تيس كبير كانه من التيوس النجديه العوده وتم واقف عند الدروازه يعني البوابه العوده للبيت ودخل داخل وجان يشوفه الابو وهو ظاهر من البيت وشك فيه جان يمسكه ويظهره برا البيت وسكر الباب ودخل البيت ولان الام فيها جن تمت ذيج الليلة مستلبسه وتصارخ عليهم وتسب اللي في البيت ماطاعت تنام الا ويه الفجر ,, بالنسبه للتيس الكبير ,, ولدهم العود كان سهران برا البيت وعلى ييته في وقت متاخر شاف التيس واقف عند باب البيت برا ,, الولد على باله التيس لحد من الجيران قال بيدخله وفي الليل بيشوف منو راعيه ,,, المهم دخله عند البقر وراح يحط راسه ,,, ويوم صبحو الصبح شافوووووووو البقر واقفات مثل الصنم مايتحركن ومتخشبات ومتنفخااات يعني شي غريييييييييييب ,,, عرفوا كل اللي في البيت انه التيس الكبير كان سااااااااااحر ياي ياااكل شي وشكله كان عااازم راعي البيت الريال كان شاك فيه وزين انه شل البقر بدل مايشل حد من البيت والحرمه كانت حاسه لانه الجن اللي فيها كانو عارفينه وسلامتكم

----------


## ضاع عمري وراك

> كريزي الحمد لله مااا خبصتي في الامتحاان ^_^
> 
> ويااا حيهاا لاااابسه ابيض انااا الي اشوفهم كله لاااابسين اسود ماا يغيرووون ابد خخخخ
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


يمكن هذي مؤمنه وتقيه

هذا والله اعلم

----------


## lolitaa

بخبركم بموقف صار لي وانا صغيره,,
كنت في بيت عموه الشعبي وكان في زرب بقر الله يعزكم وهوش وعداله طوي وطبعا ماشي صوب هالمكان ليتات ,, مجابل هالمكان غرفة كانت لبنت عموه وهيه الغرفة الوحيده اللي كانت شوي بعيد عن باقي الغرف اذكر اني كنت العب عدالها بالحصى وهيه ماشالله كانت جامعية تدرس واايد وترد تسمع لعمرها وكنا برا الغرفة قاعدين مجابلين مكان الدبش كنت الاحظ انها تنفر بحصى ياي من صوب ذاك المكان وهيه مطنشه وانا ماكنت افهم وكنت اسمعها تقول ماخاف منكم عادي وتم الحصى يزيد عقب دخلت ودخلتني وياها بصراحه عقب رحت انام عند عموه ,, مادري شو صار نص الليل البقر تمن يصيحن بصوت عااااااااااالي الطباخ والدريول يزاقرون على عموه وتنش فديتها تشوف شوالسالفه وانا ياهل زاخه في شيلتها واربع وياها وين ماراحت جاااااااااااااان اشوووووووف وحده من البقر ممسوكه من ريوووووووووووولها الثنتين مثل حد قاعد يفتح ريولها عشان تنطر من النص كان منظر بشع بصراحه اذكر انه عموه هزبتني عشان اروح دااخل بس منظر البقره ماانسااااااااه 
وسلامتكم انا بتم اذكر سالفه وارد اكتبها فاضية لين كمن ساعه 
بس انتو بعد يالله شدو حيلكم

----------


## lolitaa

لي عوده بعد قليل حبوباتي

----------


## أم الأمورات

اللهم سكنهم في مساكنهم

الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله ما مريت بهاي المواقف

اللهم اني اعيذ نفسي وبناتي وزوجي بكلماتك التامة ومن كل عين لامة ومن كل شيطان وهامة

----------


## بنت المذكور

امييه والله زياااغ
كلا ولااا سالفة البقره والله ما اتخيل خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## أم الأمورات

تذكرت سالفة

يوم كنت مربية باول بنت لي فترة الاربعين يلست عند هلي وريلي كان بروحه فديته يقول مرة الساعة 3 فالليل دش الحمام الله يعزكم حس في حركة بالحوش وان حد يطالعه من دريشة الحمام ومن هاك اليوم لازم يوم ادش الحمام اطالع الدريشة اول .. صارت عندي عقدة من الدريشة خخخخ

لي عودة

----------


## lolitaa

؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## lolitaa

يالقهر كتبت واايد بس ماطاع يطرش يوم خلصته وانمسح بكتبه باجر ان شالله

----------


## * ام خماس *

لوليتااا قصصج حلوة ومسليه - قصص ماا قبل النوم خخخخخ

نترياااا أكثر واروع واشد القصص اثاارة ^_^

----------


## بنت ريف

بسم الله والله قصصكم تزيغ

----------


## بنت ريف

> بخبركم بموقف صار لي وانا صغيره,,
> كنت في بيت عموه الشعبي وكان في زرب بقر الله يعزكم وهوش وعداله طوي وطبعا ماشي صوب هالمكان ليتات ,, مجابل هالمكان غرفة كانت لبنت عموه وهيه الغرفة الوحيده اللي كانت شوي بعيد عن باقي الغرف اذكر اني كنت العب عدالها بالحصى وهيه ماشالله كانت جامعية تدرس واايد وترد تسمع لعمرها وكنا برا الغرفة قاعدين مجابلين مكان الدبش كنت الاحظ انها تنفر بحصى ياي من صوب ذاك المكان وهيه مطنشه وانا ماكنت افهم وكنت اسمعها تقول ماخاف منكم عادي وتم الحصى يزيد عقب دخلت ودخلتني وياها بصراحه عقب رحت انام عند عموه ,, مادري شو صار نص الليل البقر تمن يصيحن بصوت عااااااااااالي الطباخ والدريول يزاقرون على عموه وتنش فديتها تشوف شوالسالفه وانا ياهل زاخه في شيلتها واربع وياها وين ماراحت جاااااااااااااان اشوووووووف وحده من البقر ممسوكه من ريوووووووووووولها الثنتين مثل حد قاعد يفتح ريولها عشان تنطر من النص كان منظر بشع بصراحه اذكر انه عموه هزبتني عشان اروح دااخل بس منظر البقره ماانسااااااااه 
> وسلامتكم انا بتم اذكر سالفه وارد اكتبها فاضية لين كمن ساعه 
> بس انتو بعد يالله شدو حيلكم


بسم الله يا ربي كيف استحملتوا وشو صار بالبقره ماتت والا حييت

----------


## بنت ريف

> تذكرت سالفة
> 
> يوم كنت مربية باول بنت لي فترة الاربعين يلست عند هلي وريلي كان بروحه فديته يقول مرة الساعة 3 فالليل دش الحمام الله يعزكم حس في حركة بالحوش وان حد يطالعه من دريشة الحمام ومن هاك اليوم لازم يوم ادش الحمام اطالع الدريشة اول .. صارت عندي عقدة من الدريشة خخخخ
> 
> لي عودة


يا ربي شكلي اول ما بدخل الحمام بطالع الدريشه

----------


## كلي عنجهيه

متااابعه بصمت

----------


## M!SS UAE

يمكن البقرة في حالة ولادة مستعجلة وانتي صغيرة تصورلج شي ثاني يا لوليتا

----------


## * ام خماس *

> يمكن البقرة في حالة ولادة مستعجلة وانتي صغيرة تصورلج شي ثاني يا لوليتا


هيه صح يمكن ؟

الياااهل يتصور اشياااا بعيدة عن الوااقع ^^

----------


## lolitaa

هههههههههه ياحبيباتيييييييي بالنسبه للبقره ماكانت حالة ولادة كانت ممسوكه لانه عموه تمت تقول حسبي الله عليكم شو تبونها وتمت تشاتمهم يعني كان امبين الموضوع وبالنسبه للبقره ماااااااااااتت وكانت من البقر الكبار واايد هذا كان بسبة بنت عموه انها كانت تسبهم وتتجاهلهم لانه الظاهر انه في حد كان مسولها سحر ماشالله عليها في شبابها كانت قمر وكان وااحد متخبل عليها بس ماكانت تباه واللي فهمته وانا شوي كنت كبرانه هو اللي سوالها ,, مثل ماخبرتكم قبل انها الوحيده اللي حجرتها برا الصالة وسمعت سالفة مره انها كانت دوم تييها حرمه وريال وهيه راقده ويهدودنها انها تاخذ ذاك الريال ولا في حياتها مابتعرس ولا بتتهنى ويمسكونها من رقبتها ويخنفونها ,, طبعا الحرمه كانت الساحره اللي راح لها الريال واللي كان ايي معاها كان من اهل الريال عشان يتاكد من عمل الساحره انه ماشي صح ,, اذكر بعد انه مطوعه قالت لعموه انتي كيف صابره ومخليه بنتج دون علاج وديها عند المطاوعة ولا ليشلونها عنج طبعا تعبت بنت عموه واايد من هالسالفه ولفتره طويله ومع هذا عرست ويابت عيال بس بعد تمت تستوي لها اشياء والحمدلله حاليا كل شي اوووووووووووووووكي حتى وهيه كبيره في السن بس فديتها جميييييييييييييلة وسلامتكم

----------


## بسمه الحياه

اللهم سكنهم في مساكنهم

----------


## Noor Al3yoon

> هههههههههه ياحبيباتيييييييي بالنسبه للبقره ماكانت حالة ولادة كانت ممسوكه لانه عموه تمت تقول حسبي الله عليكم شو تبونها وتمت تشاتمهم يعني كان امبين الموضوع وبالنسبه للبقره ماااااااااااتت وكانت من البقر الكبار واايد هذا كان بسبة بنت عموه انها كانت تسبهم وتتجاهلهم لانه الظاهر انه في حد كان مسولها سحر ماشالله عليها في شبابها كانت قمر وكان وااحد متخبل عليها بس ماكانت تباه واللي فهمته وانا شوي كنت كبرانه هو اللي سوالها ,, مثل ماخبرتكم قبل انها الوحيده اللي حجرتها برا الصالة وسمعت سالفة مره انها كانت دوم تييها حرمه وريال وهيه راقده ويهدودنها انها تاخذ ذاك الريال ولا في حياتها مابتعرس ولا بتتهنى ويمسكونها من رقبتها ويخنفونها ,, طبعا الحرمه كانت الساحره اللي راح لها الريال واللي كان ايي معاها كان من اهل الريال عشان يتاكد من عمل الساحره انه ماشي صح ,, اذكر بعد انه مطوعه قالت لعموه انتي كيف صابره ومخليه بنتج دون علاج وديها عند المطاوعة ولا ليشلونها عنج طبعا تعبت بنت عموه واايد من هالسالفه ولفتره طويله ومع هذا عرست ويابت عيال بس بعد تمت تستوي لها اشياء والحمدلله حاليا كل شي اوووووووووووووووكي حتى وهيه كبيره في السن بس فديتها جميييييييييييييلة وسلامتكم


بسم الله 
الله يعينكم عاد كله ولا تسبينهم بسوولهم سوالف وعلووم

----------


## Noor Al3yoon

حبايبي السموحه بغلق الموضوع

----------


## Noor Al3yoon

يغلق الموضوع

----------

